# Official Faure le Page Thread



## MrGoyard

Hi guys!

I'm always very excited when a new high end 'maroquinier' opens his doors. But I never been so excited! Sadly I'm very busy with school, work etc. So I cannot just go to the store, since there is only one and that one is located in Paris. (600 km away)

So the brand is called Faure le Page, it was from origin a armorer and was established in 1717! They did make some leather goods, but they were for storing guns. I heard something about a ex top-man from Dior that revived FLP, but I'm not sure. They opened their doors about 4 months ago and they are located at Rue Cambon 21 in Paris (France).

Their monogram line is inspired by the pattern of their old products. It comes in four colors, grey, green, brown and blue.



Anyone been to the Faure le Page store? I'm going this summer, I have to be patient.

I found some images, starting with their store. 



*They still have a lot of weapons and knights as decoration!*

Now I wil show you some of their products. I only now the prices of a few of them:
This tote bag looks similar to the LV Neverfull, but it is definitely different. Look at the second and third picture for details. The bag on the 2nd and 3rd picture is the largest size in grey, and is priced at &#8364;590.






(from http://brieuc75.typepad.fr)

Some other products


Priced at around &#8364;100






(from: http://www.lenuance.com)
Sadly don't know the prices of the last three products.

*I'm updating this thread with pictures prices and more information!*


----------



## MrGoyard

Picture of the store:



(from: http://www.lenuance.com)


----------



## MrGoyard

They also offer _Pochette Zippes_, very simple pouches at great prices.

They have the following sizes and prices and are available in green, blue, brown and grey:
- 21cm x 15,5cm: 130 &#8364;
- 29cm x 19cm: 150 &#8364;
- 35cm x 22cm: 210 &#8364;
- 42cm x 30cm : 280&#8364;





(from: http://brieuc75.typepad.fr)
*This is their largest size Pochette*


----------



## Elliespurse

^Thanks for posting about this! FLP could be an alternative for a canvas bag and "under the radar" right now. The adjustable straps on the tote looks great too.


----------



## MrGoyard

Elliespurse said:


> ^Thanks for posting about this! FLP could be an alternative for a canvas bag and "under the radar" right now. The adjustable straps on the tote looks great too.


 I loved that detail to indeed, you can switch from a long shoulder tote to a handheld. Also adore the reinforcement of the corners, real craftsmanship, that bag will definitely last long!


----------



## jailnurse93

Nice!  I spy a couple of things on the shelves that I would like!  Thanks for the tour; so interesting.


----------



## dds262

Not my style in bags - but the store is fab - LOVE that coffered ceiling with the blue/gray and metallic finish.....and the lights.


----------



## redskynight

Those look really nice!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I like those! The monogram looks like chain mail but also like dragon scales. Both are cool. Thanks for sharing, OP.


----------



## MrGoyard

Gun pouches. Priced at 175 and 190


----------



## Qvt

Is there anywhere to buy these online that you know of?


----------



## Azul91

Looks cool, will have to check it out if I am ever in Paris.


----------



## MrGoyard

Qvt said:


> Is there anywhere to buy these online that you know of?


 No sadly not. They're working on a website, but I'm not sure if they will launch an e-store.


----------



## Mariapia

I had never heard of the brand....
Guess the "confidential" access to it will bring them a lot of customers...


----------



## MrGoyard

*Prices 'Cabas Daily Battle':*

Small size: 530
Medium size: 560
Large size: 590





*This is the medium size in blue, price: 560.*


----------



## MrGoyard

*Price 'Porte Cartes': 115*


----------



## MrGoyard

*Price 'Cabas Vertical Hanses': 810*


----------



## jleebklyn

Love!


----------



## glitterpear83

Thanks for sharing!  I like their monogram pattern a lot, also that it comes in different colours is a nice feature.


----------



## letsbehappy

It's very stylish ^o^


----------



## brainstorm

Love the "armor" look of its design!


----------



## MrGoyard

An SA from FLP send me some information about their history:

_Founded in Paris in 1717, Fauré Le Page has been renowned since it was created as the Gunsmith to Kings and Princes. Seven successive generations of the same family have forged an explosive legend.
Its Master Craftsmen, who excel in numerous artistic trades, particularly leatherworking, create exceptional pieces for the great courts of Europe.
The Fauré Le Page family played an audacious role in the history of France, arming the revolutionaries of 1789 and 1830.
Balzac, Dumas, Flaubert, Pushkin and countless other authors paid homage to the House in their most celebrated novels.
The leather collections of the House of Fauré Le Page, decorated with a chainmail pattern - a symbol of strength and seduction - bear the mark of its glorious past and its everlasting modernity._


----------



## MrGoyard

They offer engraving, so they can engrave your initials or your whole name! Love it!


----------



## MrGoyard

I read somewhere that they have a catalog with their prices available, I will keep you updated! =)


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

MrVuitton said:


> I read somewhere that they have a catalog with their prices available, I will keep you updated! =)



Please do! I'm dying to learn more. Thanks for all the info you've posted this far.


----------



## foxgal

MrVuitton said:


> View attachment 2006783
> 
> Gun pouches. Priced at 175 and 190



Wow, can you imagine taking that as a wristlet clutch to an evening event!?!  Love the different, under-the-radar pattern for coated canvas goods, but at the same prices as LV and Goyard, hmmm?


----------



## circoit

I wish they didn't repeat their name in the monogram. I like how in the Porte Cartes, the name appears once in the middle of the bag. As one who dislikes logos in general - O would have preferred not to have the Faure Le Page name appear multiple times all over the bag.


----------



## bGz

Everyday you learn something new.. never heard of this brand either. But looks GOOD!


----------



## skytraffic

are the patterns handpainted like goyard?


----------



## MrGoyard

skytraffic said:


> are the patterns handpainted like goyard?


 No, sadly not. Goyard sadly isn't handpainted anymore also...


----------



## dcooney4

I really like them. Are they coated canvas or just pvc?


----------



## Edia

dcooney4 said:


> I really like them. Are they coated canvas or just pvc?


Its coated


----------



## Edia

I just came back from Paris 








Will upload nicer pictures in future ;3






Its the new daily MM in grey with yellow edge dye that they debuted on facebook just the other week. At the moment they  only have 10 pieces. apparently they only produce a few pieces of everything. The SA even remembered me from october when I got my poche zippé 35 in brown.

I also got the small gunpouch.
they come in two sizes and you can actually buy a cross-body-strap seperately if you desire so.
might come back in september and get me the larger size in brown with the longer strap.

THEY ALSO DO OFFER HOTSAMPING
in gold and in silver on all products it seems.
they said it wont stick for too long so they dont proactively offer that service, but they do have it.


----------



## dcooney4

Edia said:


> Its coated


Thanks!


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> I just came back from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload nicer pictures in future ;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the new daily MM in grey with yellow edge dye that they debuted on facebook just the other week. At the moment they  only have 10 pieces. apparently they only produce a few pieces of everything. The SA even remembered me from october when I got my poche zippé 35 in brown.
> 
> I also got the small gunpouch.
> they come in two sizes and you can actually buy a cross-body-strap seperately if you desire so.
> might come back in september and get me the larger size in brown with the longer strap.
> 
> THEY ALSO DO OFFER HOTSAMPING
> in gold and in silver on all products it seems.
> they said it wont stick for too long so they dont proactively offer that service, but they do have it.


 OMG it's gorgeous! Many congrats on this super special piece!

I'm going in 1 month, am getting the 29 pouch!


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> I just came back from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload nicer pictures in future ;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the new daily MM in grey with yellow edge dye that they debuted on facebook just the other week. At the moment they  only have 10 pieces. apparently they only produce a few pieces of everything. The SA even remembered me from october when I got my poche zippé 35 in brown.
> 
> I also got the small gunpouch.
> they come in two sizes and you can actually buy a cross-body-strap seperately if you desire so.
> might come back in september and get me the larger size in brown with the longer strap.
> 
> THEY ALSO DO OFFER HOTSAMPING
> in gold and in silver on all products it seems.
> they said it wont stick for too long so they dont proactively offer that service, but they do have it.


 Your Fendi bag is beautiful also. Love it!


----------



## thenoob

These look really nice. Can you buy them online?


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> OMG it's gorgeous! Many congrats on this super special piece!
> 
> I'm going in 1 month, am getting the 29 pouch!




I'm so excited for you 

And thank you very much


----------



## Edia

thenoob said:


> These look really nice. Can you buy them online?



You can contact them by email.
But no online store as of yet.

I actually asked them if they had many us clients and she said they do. also asians and they all inquire by email


----------



## QueenLouis

It looks a lot like Goyard. Which came first?


----------



## MrGoyard

QueenLouis said:


> It looks a lot like Goyard. Which came first?


 It does, but it is less expensive. Goyard was founded in 1792, FLP 1717. But Goyard restarted earlier. FLP was originally an armorer with some SLG's to hold guns.


----------



## QueenLouis

MrVuitton said:


> It does, but it is less expensive. Goyard was founded in 1792, FLP 1717. But Goyard restarted earlier. *FLP was originally an armorer with some SLG's to hold guns*.


 
I think this is my favorite thing I've ever read on here about a designer.


----------



## makn808

Edia said:


> I just came back from Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will upload nicer pictures in future ;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its the new daily MM in grey with yellow edge dye that they debuted on facebook just the other week. At the moment they  only have 10 pieces. apparently they only produce a few pieces of everything. The SA even remembered me from october when I got my poche zippé 35 in brown.
> 
> I also got the small gunpouch.
> they come in two sizes and you can actually buy a cross-body-strap seperately if you desire so.
> might come back in september and get me the larger size in brown with the longer strap.
> 
> THEY ALSO DO OFFER HOTSAMPING
> in gold and in silver on all products it seems.
> they said it wont stick for too long so they dont proactively offer that service, but they do have it.


 

can you tell us what the internal features are like?  is it an open top?  internal zip?  i love it!!!


----------



## thenoob

Edia said:


> You can contact them by email.
> But no online store as of yet.
> 
> I actually asked them if they had many us clients and she said they do. also asians and they all inquire by email



That's too bad... hopefully they get an online store one day.


----------



## Edia

makn808 said:


> can you tell us what the internal features are like?  is it an open top?  internal zip?  i love it!!!



its just a shopper.
so no zip
no pockets
theres a D-ring
but thats it.
when Im back home Ill upload some more shots *promise*


----------



## sffoodie

Do they have any leather goods? I am off to paris next month!


----------



## tzar

OMG IN LOVE! does anyone know if they will ship to the US?


----------



## markus3614

I like all designs. The monogram looks like chain mail but also like dragon scales. Both are cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Edia

tzar said:


> OMG IN LOVE! does anyone know if they will ship to the US?



Yes, you can contact them by mail and place your order that way :3




sffoodie said:


> Do they have any leather goods? I am off to paris next month!



they have leather bags. but i think its only evening styles as of yet. and the gunpouches come in leather as well.



makn808 said:


> can you tell us what the internal features are  like?  is it an open top?  internal zip?  i love it!!!













it doenst look that big in the pictures but it holds a lot.


----------



## tzar

Edia said:


> Yes, you can contact them by mail and place your order that way :3



How is the quality? Im waiting for them to send me a bit more information but I plan on making a purchase today or tomorrow!


----------



## Edia

tzar said:


> How is the quality? Im waiting for them to send me a bit more information but I plan on making a purchase today or tomorrow!




She told me that they had to change one of their workshops because of quality issues that seem to be solved by now.
the material is very durable yet flexible.


----------



## tzar

Edia said:


> She told me that they had to change one of their workshops because of quality issues that seem to be solved by now.
> the material is very durable yet flexible.



I am very sad. I was going to place my order today until the lady emailed me saying that the shipping charges were $60. Thats roughly 30% of what the pochette costs. I don't know how I feel about that.


----------



## enigmaLV

tzar said:


> I am very sad. I was going to place my order today until the lady emailed me saying that the shipping charges were $60. Thats roughly 30% of what the pochette costs. I don't know how I feel about that.


Hi Tzar! Me too, I was about to place my order for a small card holder that costs less than 150 Euros after de-tax and now they would charge me 40 Euros to ship such a small item. I thought I'm the only one feeling an outrage. Did you proceed with yours? I'm still thinking if I should proceed with mine. 
What courier would they use to send you the item? Mine is just postal service, for 40 Euros for a small piece aaack!


----------



## tzar

enigmaLV said:


> Hi Tzar! Me too, I was about to place my order for a small card holder that costs less than 150 Euros after de-tax and now they would charge me 40 Euros to ship such a small item. I thought I'm the only one feeling an outrage. Did you proceed with yours? I'm still thinking if I should proceed with mine.
> What courier would they use to send you the item? Mine is just postal service, for 40 Euros for a small piece aaack!



Same here. 40 freaking euros. That's like 50 bucks. I was like damn. I did not place it. At the moment I am just evaluating my options. She did not tell me which courier but Im assuming La Poste or UPS?

It would end up being $300 for my item. When compared with other brands like LV, Gucci, Tods, Ferragamo, Prada, is a little bit of a steal, but I just feel ripped off my the shipping. We are just spoiled with free shipping almost everywhere here in the US.

If you are looking for a card holder, would you let me suggest this baby:

http://www.mrporter.com/product/335128

It comes in black, navy and red, and it's amazing!!!!!!! I have an LV epi wallet right now so Im good but otherwise I'd totally get it. And MRPORTER offers free shipping, free returns, and their customer service is just on a different league compared to any other place I've bought anything from before.


----------



## enigmaLV

tzar said:


> Same here. 40 freaking euros. That's like 50 bucks. I was like damn. I did not place it. At the moment I am just evaluating my options. She did not tell me which courier but Im assuming La Poste or UPS?
> 
> It would end up being $300 for my item. When compared with other brands like LV, Gucci, Tods, Ferragamo, Prada, is a little bit of a steal, but I just feel ripped off my the shipping. We are just spoiled with free shipping almost everywhere here in the US.
> 
> If you are looking for a card holder, would you let me suggest this baby:
> 
> http://www.mrporter.com/product/335128
> 
> It comes in black, navy and red, and it's amazing!!!!!!! I have an LV epi wallet right now so Im good but otherwise I'd totally get it. And MRPORTER offers free shipping, free returns, and their customer service is just on a different league compared to any other place I've bought anything from before.


Agree, we're just used to all the free shipping. But 40 Euros is really expensive. Other brands do not charge as much! 

Thanks for your suggestion, it's a wonderful piece. But the card holder from FLP is just the perfect template I'm looking for a card holder. 
I'll think about it again.


----------



## Edia

tzar said:


> I am very sad. I was going to place my order today until the lady emailed me saying that the shipping charges were $60. Thats roughly 30% of what the pochette costs. I don't know how I feel about that.



within europe its 30euros.
Im not a fan of shipping charges tbh. 
but that way your parcel will arrive save and sound and insured 

still, if you have the chance to visit paris sometime soon  I'd rather wait


----------



## tzar

Edia said:


> within europe its 30euros.
> Im not a fan of shipping charges tbh.
> but that way your parcel will arrive save and sound and insured
> 
> still, if you have the chance to visit paris sometime soon  I'd rather wait



Yeah I think I  might just wait, although I am not going to Paris anytime soon lol. I have a trip planned but from my understanding this is the only boutique they have right?

Btw, how has your experience with them been so far? are you a fan?


----------



## rosycheeked

i also just got a 40 euro quote to ship a passport cover that costs 180 euros ..cheaper than a plane ticket to paris but maybe it would be better if the lady said 220 euros for the passport with free shipping....


----------



## Edia

tzar said:


> Yeah I think I  might just wait, although I am not going to Paris anytime soon lol. I have a trip planned but from my understanding this is the only boutique they have right?
> 
> Btw, how has your experience with them been so far? are you a fan?



They're not looking into expanding anytime soon as it seems, yeah

When I bought the poche zippe I came in two times. Im very indecisive when shopping.
both times there was a different sa. they were both very helpful and explained everything to me.
When i bought the daily and the gunpouch I came in two times again. Again two different sas. and again they were very helpful and nice.
I really like going there i have to say. 
Looking forward on buying the bigger size gunpouch later on!

Im kinda hoping for a bigger offer when I come again though


----------



## rosycheeked

rosycheeked said:


> i also just got a 40 euro quote to ship a passport cover that costs 180 euros ..cheaper than a plane ticket to paris but maybe it would be better if the lady said 220 euros for the passport with free shipping....


now i'm upset. it was already willing to pay the 40 euros shipping charge for a passport cover. now that i sent all my payment info, they're changing the shipping charge to 60 euros....what gives?

should i just forget it?


----------



## tzar

Just placed an Order for my Pochette 35 navy! Hopefully it will hold an ipad a notebook and some other small stuff  40 euros shipping but tax free! so same retail price basically haha


----------



## tzar

Hey guys! Just got my package. Ill be posting pics really soon!


----------



## MrGoyard

tzar said:


> Hey guys! Just got my package. Ill be posting pics really soon!


Exciting!!!


----------



## Bag Damzel

May I just say...this brand is NOW my new obsession!! LOVE the print and I'm determined to get my mitts on one before people start getting wind of this and cheapo copies start flooding the streets like I see LV and Goyard being done here.

Have emailed the store and yes, their response is very prompt. Can't wait!

Love the heads up! Thanks all. I hope the quality of the bags are as lush as the pics depict.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

tzar said:


> Hey guys! Just got my package. Ill be posting pics really soon!



Dying to see your pics... Please post soon


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bag Damzel said:


> May I just say...this brand is NOW my new obsession!! LOVE the print and I'm determined to get my mitts on one before people start getting wind of this and cheapo copies start flooding the streets like I see LV and Goyard being done here.
> 
> Have emailed the store and yes, their response is very prompt. Can't wait!
> 
> Love the heads up! Thanks all. I hope the quality of the bags are as lush as the pics depict.



Congrats! What did you order? Did you find a good source of pics in addition to what folks have shared here? Their website is still just a static page.

Let's hope it's a very long while before the knock-offs start appearing.


----------



## Edia

Just wanted to post a sort of update on my daily hunt.
I used the bag when traveling to Tokyo.
I reaaaaally put a lot of stuff in it.
And was using it on a rather daily basis as well.
It hold up really really well and still looks lovely

The only thing that bothers me is the quality of the edge dye.
but its a rather small complaint tbh.

Today I wore the gunpouch as intended for the first time


----------



## Bag Damzel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Congrats! What did you order? Did you find a good source of pics in addition to what folks have shared here? Their website is still just a static page.
> 
> Let's hope it's a very long while before the knock-offs start appearing.



I'm eyeing the large day tote. The Day battle they call it. And the pictures the store sent to me were pretty good http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/cool.gif


----------



## MimiMimiMimi

I saw a FLP bag 5 days ago on a man in Frankfurt... I was totally in love with it!!!! I think I have to go to Paris!!! Its really pretty!


----------



## MimiMimiMimi

rosycheeked said:


> i also just got a 40 euro quote to ship a passport cover that costs 180 euros ..cheaper than a plane ticket to paris but maybe it would be better if the lady said 220 euros for the passport with free shipping....



 so true


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bag Damzel said:


> I'm eyeing the large day tote. The Day battle they call it. And the pictures the store sent to me were pretty good http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/cool.gif



Could you post the photos the store sent you? Would love to see


----------



## Binkysmom

I just got back from Paris and bought the small gun coin pouch in navy. Loved the store and the SA were really great. We had just been in Goyard and while it's a lovely store, IMO FLP was so much better! Definitely go when you're in Paris.


----------



## Gimmethebag

Binkysmom said:


> I just got back from Paris and bought the small gun coin pouch in navy. Loved the store and the SA were really great. We had just been in Goyard and while it's a lovely store, IMO FLP was so much better! Definitely go when you're in Paris.


We also just visited the FLP store. I almost got the gun wallet in navy, but decided on the grey.


----------



## demonlover

Thanks to all those who had contributed to this thread, I was able to order a Daily Battle tote (love the name!) from FLP, which suits me to a T!  The first mens bag I was initiated to was a Goyard St. Louis GM.  I simply love it!  Used to question why coated canvas would command prices similar to good leather (I still do to a certain extent), but it turns out that I find it more practical than leather, because of its lightness and durability (water-proof and scratch-proof).  I also really appreciate how versatile and unfussy a tote is.  I carried it around so much that I decided to get a second one to share its workload.  I wanted something different but in the same league, but before I knew about FLP, the only choice was Moynat, which doesnt exactly thrill me (maybe because of its LVMH connection?)  Anyway, it was a pleasurable experience from the moment the lady picked up my call at FLP.  A few noteworthy points:

1. The prices have been raised since last reported.  A Daily Battle GM has gone from 590 euros to 610 euros. 

2. Dont know about other items, but St. Louis vs Daily Battle would be an apple-to-apple comparison...  The current retail price of a St. Louis GM (standard colours) is about 800 euros, and the fact that a Daily Battle seems to be priced a lot lower is quite deceptive.  Reason being St. Louis comes with a pouch tied to one of its handles, whereas a Daily Battle doesnt come with anything.  A pouch sized similar to the St. Louis pouch costs about 190 euros, so the whole package works out to be more or less on par with a St. Louis.

3.  The finish of the FLP canvas seems more rubbery and synthetic than the Goyard canvas.  The Goyard canvas is a bit more glossy on the outside and rougher on the inside.

4.  The Daily Battle appears to be slightly heavier, thus possibly sturdier than the St. Louis.  However, while the handles of a St. Louis branch out and sandwich the canvas where they are stitched together, the handles of a Daily Battle are attached to only one side of the canvas.  Wonder if that would make a difference to the strength.

5.  While Goyards canvas comes in about a dozen different shades and each has its own charm, FLPs canvas only comes in four more muted shades, and the gray coloured one really stands apart from the rest (even objectively speaking).  The pattern is supposed to be inspired by armour scales, so a gray colour is more befitting.

6.  For mail orders from outside of Europe, the whole of the VAT will be taken off.  In my case, it was more than enough to cover the shipping cost.  If you buy the items in person and apply for de-tax upon leaving Europe, you only get part of your VAT back.  It can be quite a hassle too...you have to allow for ample time for one thing, as there could be long queues sometimes at the de-tax counter.

7.  In case anybody wants to contact the boutique via email, it is boutique@faurelepage.com.  It is not listed on their website, which looks very much under construction.

Apologise for the long message, but just very excited with my new find


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Thanks for this practical and detailed info, demonlover. Any chance you might post a pic for us? Mod shots would be extra-awesome...


----------



## Nolia

Oh!! I'm loving the "chainmail" print. Hope somebody can chime in about it's quality and craftmanship.


----------



## Bag Damzel

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Could you post the photos the store sent you? Would love to see


Hi! Sorry I've been out of the circuit...but here it is anyways. There're links that they sent me. Enjoy!

Dayhunt:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/DAYHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPSe8orBmq32wwE

Nighthunt:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...HUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCMD53MSWgIb9cA#

PETITE MAROQUINERIE:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...ERIEFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIbW3Jmm_patigE

ACCESSOIRES:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...IRESFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCN2FztWjlsSdkwE

CHASSE:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/CHASSE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIGmjI3k9_yl4QE

GUNS:
https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...SGUNFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCKurpLH8vbXF-wE


----------



## Bag Damzel

demonlover said:


> Thanks to all those who had contributed to this thread, I was able to order a Daily Battle tote (love the name!) from FLP, which suits me to a T!  The first mens bag I was initiated to was a Goyard St. Louis GM.  I simply love it!  Used to question why coated canvas would command prices similar to good leather (I still do to a certain extent), but it turns out that I find it more practical than leather, because of its lightness and durability (water-proof and scratch-proof).  I also really appreciate how versatile and unfussy a tote is.  I carried it around so much that I decided to get a second one to share its workload.  I wanted something different but in the same league, but before I knew about FLP, the only choice was Moynat, which doesnt exactly thrill me (maybe because of its LVMH connection?)  Anyway, it was a pleasurable experience from the moment the lady picked up my call at FLP.  A few noteworthy points:
> 
> 1. The prices have been raised since last reported.  A Daily Battle GM has gone from 590 euros to 610 euros.
> 
> 2. Dont know about other items, but St. Louis vs Daily Battle would be an apple-to-apple comparison...  The current retail price of a St. Louis GM (standard colours) is about 800 euros, and the fact that a Daily Battle seems to be priced a lot lower is quite deceptive.  Reason being St. Louis comes with a pouch tied to one of its handles, whereas a Daily Battle doesnt come with anything.  A pouch sized similar to the St. Louis pouch costs about 190 euros, so the whole package works out to be more or less on par with a St. Louis.
> 
> 3.  The finish of the FLP canvas seems more rubbery and synthetic than the Goyard canvas.  The Goyard canvas is a bit more glossy on the outside and rougher on the inside.
> 
> 4.  The Daily Battle appears to be slightly heavier, thus possibly sturdier than the St. Louis.  However, while the handles of a St. Louis branch out and sandwich the canvas where they are stitched together, the handles of a Daily Battle are attached to only one side of the canvas.  Wonder if that would make a difference to the strength.
> 
> 5.  While Goyards canvas comes in about a dozen different shades and each has its own charm, FLPs canvas only comes in four more muted shades, and the gray coloured one really stands apart from the rest (even objectively speaking).  The pattern is supposed to be inspired by armour scales, so a gray colour is more befitting.
> 
> 6.  For mail orders from outside of Europe, the whole of the VAT will be taken off.  In my case, it was more than enough to cover the shipping cost.  If you buy the items in person and apply for de-tax upon leaving Europe, you only get part of your VAT back.  It can be quite a hassle too...you have to allow for ample time for one thing, as there could be long queues sometimes at the de-tax counter.
> 
> 7.  In case anybody wants to contact the boutique via email, it is boutique@faurelepage.com.  It is not listed on their website, which looks very much under construction.
> 
> Apologise for the long message, but just very excited with my new find


Great info! Thanks for that. Now how's about some pics of your newest addition?


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bag Damzel said:


> Hi! Sorry I've been out of the circuit...but here it is anyways. There're links that they sent me. Enjoy!
> 
> Dayhunt:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/DAYHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPSe8orBmq32wwE
> 
> Nighthunt:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...HUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCMD53MSWgIb9cA#
> 
> PETITE MAROQUINERIE:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...ERIEFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIbW3Jmm_patigE
> 
> ACCESSOIRES:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...IRESFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCN2FztWjlsSdkwE
> 
> CHASSE:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/CHASSE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIGmjI3k9_yl4QE
> 
> GUNS:
> https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...SGUNFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCKurpLH8vbXF-wE



Wow! This is awesome. Thanks so much, Bag Damzel. I'll be taking my time with these for sure...


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> Thanks to all those who had contributed to this thread, I was able to order a Daily Battle tote (love the name!) from FLP, which suits me to a T!  The first mens bag I was initiated to was a Goyard St. Louis GM.  I simply love it!  Used to question why coated canvas would command prices similar to good leather (I still do to a certain extent), but it turns out that I find it more practical than leather, because of its lightness and durability (water-proof and scratch-proof).  I also really appreciate how versatile and unfussy a tote is.  I carried it around so much that I decided to get a second one to share its workload.  I wanted something different but in the same league, but before I knew about FLP, the only choice was Moynat, which doesnt exactly thrill me (maybe because of its LVMH connection?)  Anyway, it was a pleasurable experience from the moment the lady picked up my call at FLP.  A few noteworthy points:
> 
> 1. The prices have been raised since last reported.  A Daily Battle GM has gone from 590 euros to 610 euros.
> 
> 2. Dont know about other items, but St. Louis vs Daily Battle would be an apple-to-apple comparison...  The current retail price of a St. Louis GM (standard colours) is about 800 euros, and the fact that a Daily Battle seems to be priced a lot lower is quite deceptive.  Reason being St. Louis comes with a pouch tied to one of its handles, whereas a Daily Battle doesnt come with anything.  A pouch sized similar to the St. Louis pouch costs about 190 euros, so the whole package works out to be more or less on par with a St. Louis.
> 
> 3.  The finish of the FLP canvas seems more rubbery and synthetic than the Goyard canvas.  The Goyard canvas is a bit more glossy on the outside and rougher on the inside.
> 
> 4.  The Daily Battle appears to be slightly heavier, thus possibly sturdier than the St. Louis.  However, while the handles of a St. Louis branch out and sandwich the canvas where they are stitched together, the handles of a Daily Battle are attached to only one side of the canvas.  Wonder if that would make a difference to the strength.
> 
> 5.  While Goyards canvas comes in about a dozen different shades and each has its own charm, FLPs canvas only comes in four more muted shades, and the gray coloured one really stands apart from the rest (even objectively speaking).  The pattern is supposed to be inspired by armour scales, so a gray colour is more befitting.
> 
> 6.  For mail orders from outside of Europe, the whole of the VAT will be taken off.  In my case, it was more than enough to cover the shipping cost.  If you buy the items in person and apply for de-tax upon leaving Europe, you only get part of your VAT back.  It can be quite a hassle too...you have to allow for ample time for one thing, as there could be long queues sometimes at the de-tax counter.
> 
> 7.  In case anybody wants to contact the boutique via email, it is boutique@faurelepage.com.  It is not listed on their website, which looks very much under construction.
> 
> Apologise for the long message, but just very excited with my new find


 Thanks for the information! I'm really thinking about purchasing a Daily Battle. The Neverfull is a bit to feminine imo, but the cabas Daily Battle seems pretty masculine! =)


----------



## afsweet

DH and I visited the store on Rue Cambon just a few days ago. I was interested in seeing how their items compare to Goyard. DH and I still prefer Goyard. 

DH didn't think the stitching was as perfect as it should be (he now compares everything to Hermes though lol). He also expected lower prices. He didn't want to pay more than 200 euros for a men's wallet there because he didn't like the stitching. 

I prefer Goyard because they offer a lot more color choices. The Faure le Page colors are ok, especially for men, but it'd be a bit too dull for me if I were to buy a bag there. Also, the canvas had a different feel. Goyard feels smoother to me. 

The SA was extremely nice and knowledgeable though, perhaps even too pushy at times. Since we were the only ones in the small store, she followed us everywhere and commented on every single thing we looked at. She gave us the whole history of the brand and explained what we could use this for and that for and blah blah. She was nice but maybe trying too hard since the brand is still relatively unknown.


----------



## lumy_

I'm looking for a good weekend bag and the one pictured on the shelf on the first page of this thread looks interesting. Anyone know the price point on that one? If anyone's been to the store and seen it, how did it seem? Good quality? I'm going to Paris late August and plan get a FLP card holder and a pouchette, but don't know if I should wait with purchasing a weekend bag until I can se the FLP one, I was planning to get one, LV or Mulberry, before the trip..


----------



## lumy_

I'm looking for a good weekend bag and the one pictured on the shelf on the first page of this thread looks interesting. Anyone know the price point on that one? If anyone's been to the store and seen it, how did it seem? Good quality? I'm going to Paris late August and plan get a FLP card holder and a pouchette, but don't know if I should wait with purchasing a weekend bag until I can se the FLP one, I was planning to get one, LV or Mulberry, before the trip..




stephc005 said:


> DH and I visited the store on Rue Cambon just a few days ago. I was interested in seeing how their items compare to Goyard. DH and I still prefer Goyard. .


Did you look at the weekend bag? If so, please let me know how it was.. I considered the Goyard Boeing too.


----------



## MrGoyard

stephc005 said:


> DH and I visited the store on Rue Cambon just a few days ago. I was interested in seeing how their items compare to Goyard. DH and I still prefer Goyard.
> 
> DH didn't think the stitching was as perfect as it should be (he now compares everything to Hermes though lol). He also expected lower prices. He didn't want to pay more than 200 euros for a men's wallet there because he didn't like the stitching.
> 
> I prefer Goyard because they offer a lot more color choices. The Faure le Page colors are ok, especially for men, but it'd be a bit too dull for me if I were to buy a bag there. Also, the canvas had a different feel. Goyard feels smoother to me.
> 
> The SA was extremely nice and knowledgeable though, perhaps even too pushy at times. Since we were the only ones in the small store, she followed us everywhere and commented on every single thing we looked at. She gave us the whole history of the brand and explained what we could use this for and that for and blah blah. She was nice but maybe trying too hard since the brand is still relatively unknown.


 Thanks for the review! Also heard some things about the stitching quality, some lose threads and stuff...
Isn't FLP's canvas thicker than Goyard's? I'm very interested in how the leather holds... Still very interested in the Cabas Daily Battle, but only if the quality is good. =S


----------



## afsweet

MrVuitton said:


> Thanks for the review! Also heard some things about the stitching quality, some lose threads and stuff...
> Isn't FLP's canvas thicker than Goyard's? I'm very interested in how the leather holds... Still very interested in the Cabas Daily Battle, but only if the quality is good. =S



The canvas did seem thicker, but I personally am still not too keen on the finish. There's just something about the feel of the canvas that makes it almost feel too plasticky (sp?). I love the novelty of their designs though- the little gun holders are so original IMO.


----------



## afsweet

I did see it but didn't pay any mind to it, sorry. After seeing their products IRL though, I'd buy their small accessories but don't think I'd buy their bags. Just didn't care for the feel of their canvas. But it's definitely worth visiting in person so you can make your decision. I personally would pay more and go with Goyard or LV. And I feel bad saying that because the SA really was very nice...



lumy_ said:


> I'm looking for a good weekend bag and the one pictured on the shelf on the first page of this thread looks interesting. Anyone know the price point on that one? If anyone's been to the store and seen it, how did it seem? Good quality? I'm going to Paris late August and plan get a FLP card holder and a pouchette, but don't know if I should wait with purchasing a weekend bag until I can se the FLP one, I was planning to get one, LV or Mulberry, before the trip..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the weekend bag? If so, please let me know how it was.. I considered the Goyard Boeing too.


----------



## demonlover

Been a while since my last post...  Anyway, here&#8217;s a pic featuring both my new Daily Battle and my St. Louis.  The second and third pics (sorry for their gigantic sizes!) show the respective ways the handles were attached to the two bags.  I know a good leather repair shop in my city, and when I showed the guy my Daily Battle, he said its handles are actually the stronger between the two.  Reason being the leather handles of the St. Louis were split to become tongs-like in order to grip onto the top edge of the bag, and this in fact makes the leather significantly more vulnerable.  This is considered a design flaw actually, and too bad I only read about it here on tPF months after I made my purchase.  

I bought the St. Louis mostly for its famous canvas, not for the widely copied chevron pattern but the legendary durability of the fabric which has really stood the test of time.  Compared to the Daily Battle, the St. Louis feels a lot more organic and old-worldly.  The fabric is soft to the extent that the bag appears droopy and a bit flimsy.  It&#8217;s quite pared down in terms of details too.   If not for the brand and its reputation, it certainly didn&#8217;t seem to justify the price.  As to the Daily Battle, it&#8217;s considerably more structured and it does look well made enough, although nobody can say yet how well it will age and hold up.  The FLP name may be an old one, but the sac line is young, and even when the brand was in its heyday, its expertise was somewhere else (firearms).  I am more into things that are built to last (not just for a season or two), so thinking back, it was a bit reckless of me to make my investment without knowing anything of the product quality, instead relying on online pics and hearsay alone.  Although so far I haven&#8217;t had any cause to regret my decision yet 

In blogger *brieuc75*&#8217;s recent entry on Paris street fashion during Fashion Week over there (http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtracktomylife/2013/06/street-look-%C3%A0-paris.html) , he shows a gent carrying a FLP pouch.  Wonder if the brand is catching on in Paris now?


----------



## demonlover

lumy_ said:


> I'm looking for a good weekend bag and the one pictured on the shelf on the first page of this thread looks interesting. Anyone know the price point on that one? If anyone's been to the store and seen it, how did it seem? Good quality? I'm going to Paris late August and plan get a FLP card holder and a pouchette, but don't know if I should wait with purchasing a weekend bag until I can se the FLP one, I was planning to get one, LV or Mulberry, before the trip..


 
If you are referring to Goupille in the Day Hunt link posted earlier by *Bag Damzel*: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/DAYHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPSe8orBmq32wwE# , it's priced at 1,250 euros according to the catalogue the store sent me.  HTH!


----------



## lumy_

stephc005 said:


> I did see it but didn't pay any mind to it, sorry. After seeing their products IRL though, I'd buy their small accessories but don't think I'd buy their bags. Just didn't care for the feel of their canvas. But it's definitely worth visiting in person so you can make your decision. I personally would pay more and go with Goyard or LV. And I feel bad saying that because the SA really was very nice...



Thanks for the advice, that's probably what I'll do since I think I'll get an all-leather weekend bag rather than canvas.


----------



## lumy_

demonlover said:


> If you are referring to Goupille in the Day Hunt link posted earlier by *Bag Damzel*: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/DAYHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPSe8orBmq32wwE# , it's priced at 1,250 euros according to the catalogue the store sent me.  HTH!



Thanks for the price info, that's useful!


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> Been a while since my last post...  Anyway, heres a pic featuring both my new Daily Battle and my St. Louis.  The second and third pics (sorry for their gigantic sizes!) show the respective ways the handles were attached to the two bags.  I know a good leather repair shop in my city, and when I showed the guy my Daily Battle, he said its handles are actually the stronger between the two.  Reason being the leather handles of the St. Louis were split to become tongs-like in order to grip onto the top edge of the bag, and this in fact makes the leather significantly more vulnerable.  This is considered a design flaw actually, and too bad I only read about it here on tPF months after I made my purchase.
> 
> I bought the St. Louis mostly for its famous canvas, not for the widely copied chevron pattern but the legendary durability of the fabric which has really stood the test of time.  Compared to the Daily Battle, the St. Louis feels a lot more organic and old-worldly.  The fabric is soft to the extent that the bag appears droopy and a bit flimsy.  Its quite pared down in terms of details too.   If not for the brand and its reputation, it certainly didnt seem to justify the price.  As to the Daily Battle, its considerably more structured and it does look well made enough, although nobody can say yet how well it will age and hold up.  The FLP name may be an old one, but the sac line is young, and even when the brand was in its heyday, its expertise was somewhere else (firearms).  I am more into things that are built to last (not just for a season or two), so thinking back, it was a bit reckless of me to make my investment without knowing anything of the product quality, instead relying on online pics and hearsay alone.  Although so far I havent had any cause to regret my decision yet
> 
> In blogger *brieuc75*s recent entry on Paris street fashion during Fashion Week over there (http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtracktomylife/2013/06/street-look-%C3%A0-paris.html) , he shows a gent carrying a FLP pouch.  Wonder if the brand is catching on in Paris now?


 Thank you very much for sharing your experiences! Still in the market for both of the bags! If you could choose between the two, which of them has your preference? (price and quality wise)


----------



## tzar

I am sorry I have not been able to take pictures of my pouch but I thought I'd give everyone my opinion.

First off, the pouch is really sturdy. I was yesterday in Shinsegae here in Seoul and was looking at the Givenchy pouches, and in all honesty, FLP's quality seems 10 times better. The stitching looks strong, and the pouch itself seems sturdier. The canvas is very thick and the lining is padded so it protects everything inside the bag!

I have used it to travel and I will throw in my ipad, iphone, ipod, sunglasses, passport, gum, wallet, lip balm, pen and a few other bits and it holds up amazing!!! I promise I will post pics tomorrow morning! it's almost midnight here in Seoul


----------



## demonlover

MrVuitton said:


> Thank you very much for sharing your experiences! Still in the market for both of the bags! If you could choose between the two, which of them has your preference? (price and quality wise)


 
*MrVuitton*, in terms of price they are more or less on par with each other, as mentioned previously.  (Mind you, my St. Louis is in one of Goyard&#8217;s standard colours...their non-standard colours cost about 20% more.)  As to quality, I purchased the St. Louis a year ago, and the usage, albeit light, is already taking its toll on the handles. The patterns (I thought I read from somewhere that they are still being painted on) also faded ever so slightly at one corner.  Both symptoms are not unheard of.  My Daily Battle has only been with me for 5 weeks.  Wonder how well the print on its canvas will hold up.  Anyway, looks like the FLP line, in its launch, was positioned to compete directly with Goyard and Moynat.  Therefore, one would have thought their people would do their homework beforehand by identifying their competitors&#8217; weaknesses and trying to improve upon them.  But then certain of those seeming &#8220;weaknesses&#8221; could be intentional, like St. Louis&#8217; minimal and bare outlook probably came from Goyard&#8217;s long experience in luggage manufacturing.  E.g. the Daily Battle has piping that runs around its base, which gives it a more finished look than the St. Louis.  However, such piping might have a tendency to crack from wearing (just guessing), and that could be the reason Goyard chose not to have it.  As I said, only time will tell whether the Daily Battle will turn out to be as sturdy as its outward appearance promises, in other words, to be a classic like it strives to be.  

Going back to your question, I suppose the Daily Battle has my preference at this point, one major factor being that it is still quite a rarity where I am  Much as I appreciate the Goyard canvas, it&#8217;s getting a bit cliched now, especially with all those fakes around.


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> *MrVuitton*, in terms of price they are more or less on par with each other, as mentioned previously.  (Mind you, my St. Louis is in one of Goyards standard colours...their non-standard colours cost about 20% more.)  As to quality, I purchased the St. Louis a year ago, and the usage, albeit light, is already taking its toll on the handles. The patterns (I thought I read from somewhere that they are still being painted on) also faded ever so slightly at one corner.  Both symptoms are not unheard of.  My Daily Battle has only been with me for 5 weeks.  Wonder how well the print on its canvas will hold up.  Anyway, looks like the FLP line, in its launch, was positioned to compete directly with Goyard and Moynat.  Therefore, one would have thought their people would do their homework beforehand by identifying their competitors weaknesses and trying to improve upon them.  But then certain of those seeming weaknesses could be intentional, like St. Louis minimal and bare outlook probably came from Goyards long experience in luggage manufacturing.  E.g. the Daily Battle has piping that runs around its base, which gives it a more finished look than the St. Louis.  However, such piping might have a tendency to crack from wearing (just guessing), and that could be the reason Goyard chose not to have it.  As I said, only time will tell whether the Daily Battle will turn out to be as sturdy as its outward appearance promises, in other words, to be a classic like it strives to be.
> 
> Going back to your question, I suppose the Daily Battle has my preference at this point, one major factor being that it is still quite a rarity where I am  Much as I appreciate the Goyard canvas, its getting a bit cliched now, especially with all those fakes around.


 Thank you very much for your reply! Definitely love the fact that FLP is very unknown. I really like the Goyard pattern, bit more than FLP's. I hope I'm able to visit Paris soon, so I can check both of them out! Please keep us updated on how your Daily Battle is holding up.


----------



## leapsean

the store is fab...wondering bags with more patterns, or just shading differences...


----------



## MrGoyard

leapsean said:


> the store is fab...wondering bags with more patterns, or just shading differences...


 Which one did you went to? They have two since last week, one in Galleries Lafayette.


----------



## demonlover

MrVuitton said:


> Which one did you went to? They have two since last week, one in Galleries Lafayette.


 
Nice to know that they are expanding, but Lafayette just seems a bit uncool to me....


----------



## Edia

demonlover said:


> Nice to know that they are expanding, but Lafayette just seems a bit uncool to me....




I know. printimps would have been so much more awesome


----------



## demonlover

Edia said:


> I know. printimps would have been so much more awesome


 
Or Le Bon Marche.  See, Goyard is very selective with where their consignments go.  In the US, the only department stores that carry their stuffs are Bergdorf and Barneys, the coolest of them all.


----------



## Edia

demonlover said:


> Or Le Bon Marche.  See, Goyard is very selective with where their consignments go.  In the US, the only department stores that carry their stuffs are Bergdorf and Barneys, the coolest of them all.




le bon marche belongs to lvmh...theres no way in hell theyd have goyard there ;P

goyard is at le printimps though ;D


----------



## Edia

i just realized you spell it printemps

hahaha

sry


----------



## lumy_

tzar said:


> I am sorry I have not been able to take pictures of my pouch but I thought I'd give everyone my opinion.
> 
> First off, the pouch is really sturdy. I was yesterday in Shinsegae here in Seoul and was looking at the Givenchy pouches, and in all honesty, FLP's quality seems 10 times better. The stitching looks strong, and the pouch itself seems sturdier. The canvas is very thick and the lining is padded so it protects everything inside the bag!
> 
> I have used it to travel and I will throw in my ipad, iphone, ipod, sunglasses, passport, gum, wallet, lip balm, pen and a few other bits and it holds up amazing!!! I promise I will post pics tomorrow morning! it's almost midnight here in Seoul



What size is your pouch? Please post pics


----------



## BlessedShana

Hello, does anyone have any advice on how I can sell my FLP zipped Pochette?  42x15.5cm.  Grey color.  Brand new from Paris (husband bought wrong size).  Price is 234.11Euros (de-taxed).  Thanks!

Pic below shows the Pochette (with my red Goyard coin case).

ETA: Reminder about selling/buying/trading is not permitted on tPF


----------



## lguluv3eb

Thank you SO much for this thread! I noticed these bags while at Galeries Lafayette earlier this summer but didn't think much of it because I was on the hunt for the right BV or Celine. However, the gun pouches really stuck in my mind. (Is it wrong to think they're "cute"?) Now that I'm back in the USA, I can't stop thinking that I really want one. I've been struggling to recall the name of the brand and it was driving me CRAZY. Googling "like + Goyard + gun"  seemed unhelpful and sort of unfair to FLP. But TPF came through again!


----------



## MrGoyard

lguluv3eb said:


> Thank you SO much for this thread! I noticed these bags while at Galeries Lafayette earlier this summer but didn't think much of it because I was on the hunt for the right BV or Celine. However, the gun pouches really stuck in my mind. (Is it wrong to think they're "cute"?) Now that I'm back in the USA, I can't stop thinking that I really want one. I've been struggling to recall the name of the brand and it was driving me CRAZY. Googling "like + Goyard + gun"  seemed unhelpful and sort of unfair to FLP. But TPF came through again!


 Yay! Happy that this thread helped you! You can contact FLP for shipping, it's around $40 I think. Good luck! =D


----------



## hanana

Thanks so much for this thread! Now I know what to get my husband for Christmas.


----------



## lguluv3eb

I just ordered a large canvas grey gun "pochette" + cross-body strap and wanted to report back on pricing to the USA. 

The large canvas gun pochette retails in France for 210 Euro*, but because mine is being shipped to the USA, the price less VAT was 175.59 Euro.  The cross-body strap retails in France for 110 Euro but cost 96.15 Euro once VAT was deducted. This didn't seem like such a bad deal.

_However_, the shipping prices are quite high: for this small item, I am being charged 46 Euros for shipping. Based on what I experienced last month in Paris, at today's rates, on a travel-friendly credit card, 46E is about $61. Eek. But I'm still excited: I've never seen quite a unique purse design. It's edgy yet still feminine--much like how I view McQueen skull scarves...

*As of August 12, 2013, the small canvas gun pochette retails for 190 Euro; the small leather gun pochette is 305E; and the large is 325E.  I purchased the large size because the SA (Claudia) assured me that it could fit an iPhone + some credit cards/cash. She was _incredibly _nice and recommended the large size for "daily use." I plan to wear it to general admission concerts.  I was thisclose to purchasing a black leather gun pochette as well when she told me that the strap on that particular model is made of _Kevlar_. (How genius/ironic is the use of Kevlar on a gun-shaped accessory?!)


----------



## NicoleByTheLake

lguluv3eb said:


> (How genius/ironic is the use of Kevlar on a gun-shaped accessory?!)



That's so great! And thanks for reporting back with such detailed info. I really want one of these...hope you will post a reveal when it comes!


----------



## Gimmethebag

lguluv3eb said:


> Thank you SO much for this thread! I noticed these bags while at Galeries Lafayette earlier this summer but didn't think much of it because I was on the hunt for the right BV or Celine. However, the gun pouches really stuck in my mind. (Is it wrong to think they're "cute"?) Now that I'm back in the USA, I can't stop thinking that I really want one. I've been struggling to recall the name of the brand and it was driving me CRAZY. Googling "like + Goyard + gun"  seemed unhelpful and sort of unfair to FLP. But TPF came through again!


I have a gun pouch and I love it! I stuff my phone in it when I'm walking my dog.


----------



## MrGoyard

Gimmethebag said:


> I have a gun pouch and I love it! I stuff my phone in it when I'm walking my dog.


 Love it!!!


----------



## MrGoyard

lguluv3eb said:


> I just ordered a large canvas grey gun "pochette" + cross-body strap and wanted to report back on pricing to the USA.
> 
> The large canvas gun pochette retails in France for 210 Euro*, but because mine is being shipped to the USA, the price less VAT was 175.59 Euro.  The cross-body strap retails in France for 110 Euro but cost 96.15 Euro once VAT was deducted. This didn't seem like such a bad deal.
> 
> _However_, the shipping prices are quite high: for this small item, I am being charged 46 Euros for shipping. Based on what I experienced last month in Paris, at today's rates, on a travel-friendly credit card, 46E is about $61. Eek. But I'm still excited: I've never seen quite a unique purse design. It's edgy yet still feminine--much like how I view McQueen skull scarves...
> 
> *As of August 12, 2013, the small canvas gun pochette retails for 190 Euro; the small leather gun pochette is 305E; and the large is 325E.  I purchased the large size because the SA (Claudia) assured me that it could fit an iPhone + some credit cards/cash. She was _incredibly _nice and recommended the large size for "daily use." I plan to wear it to general admission concerts.  *I was thisclose to purchasing a black leather gun pochette as well when she told me that the strap on that particular model is made of Kevlar. (How genius/ironic is the use of Kevlar on a gun-shaped accessory?!)*


 Love that, how cool is that! It must be very strong! Love those details, thanks for sharing! 

Congrats on your order and don't forget to post pics when they arrive! resents


----------



## alterego

Wow!! Totally diggin' this!!


----------



## MrGoyard

*Price list 2013*


*DAYHUNT*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/DAYHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCPSe8orBmq32wwE

Cabas Daily Battle : from 560&#8364; to 620&#8364;
Pochette zip: from 150&#8364; to 280&#8364;
Cabas Chaînes: 1290&#8364;
Goupille: 1250&#8364; or 1290&#8364;
1717: 1560&#8364; 
35mm: 825&#8364; 
Intrépide: 890&#8364;
Porte-documents Véloce: 980&#8364;
Vaillant: 1490&#8364;
Cabas Vertical: 825&#8364;
Charriot de course: 1450&#8364;

*NIGHTHUNT*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/NIGHTHUNTFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCMD53MSWgIb9cA
Night shot: 1260&#8364;  to 1870&#8364;
Grand calibre: 680&#8364;
Petit Parade: from 1160&#8364; to 3610&#8364;

*PETITE MAROQUINERIE*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...ERIEFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIbW3Jmm_patigE

Etui passeport: 185&#8364;
Porte Carte 3cc: 115&#8364;
Porte Carte de Visite: 165&#8364;
Etui I-pad: 315&#8364;
Conférencier: 495&#8364;
12cc: 320&#8364;
Rabat GM: 385&#8364;
Porte Monnaie rond: 135&#8364;

*ACCESSOIRES*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...IRESFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCN2FztWjlsSdkwE

Porte clés mèche: 165&#8364;
Porte clés: 95&#8364;
Mirroirs de poche: 185&#8364;
Ceinture douille: 360&#8364; to 370&#8364;
Pochette zip: 150&#8364; to 280&#8364;

*CHASSE*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421001856268290639/CHASSE?authkey=Gv1sRgCIGmjI3k9_yl4QE

Sac à bottes: 660&#8364;
Sac de battue: 3350&#8364;
Siège de battue: 710&#8364;
Flasque: from 160&#8364;

*GUNS*
Photos: https://picasaweb.google.com/117421...SGUNFAURELEPAGE?authkey=Gv1sRgCKurpLH8vbXF-wE
Small Gun Pouch: &#8364;185 (FLP canvas)
Large Gun Pouch: &#8364;200 (FLP canvas)
Small Gun Pouch: &#8364;305 (leather)
Large Gun Pouch: &#8364;325 (leather)


----------



## Barefoot Kid

I've recently been in touch with them about product catalogues and pricing too. I'm eyeing a gun pochette and maybe a card holder or round zipped coin purse.

They quoted me 35Euros shipping to the UK.


----------



## MrGoyard

Little update on the price list.

They have a full zip wallet. It's called the 'Portefeuille zip 10 CC', priced at 445. It's a good alternative for the Zippy Wallet from Louis Vuitton. I'm loving this wallet. 

Comes in:



Inside:


----------



## MrGoyard

Barefoot Kid said:


> I've recently been in touch with them about product catalogues and pricing too. I'm eyeing a gun pochette and maybe a card holder or round zipped coin purse.
> 
> They quoted me 35Euros shipping to the UK.


 Thanks for sharing! =D

They quoted me 40 for shipping to The Netherlands.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Yaaaayyy!!! My Daily Battle and Pochette Gun are here.  I have owned both Saint Louis from Goyard and Neverfull from LV as well as a Cabas Quattro from Moynat and so far I am loving this too. 

It's quite thick and a little heavier but that makes me think that it's sturdier than the rest.  The adjustable straps and leather bottom edges are great details. My Daily Battle is the summer edition with the yellow resin which I think adds a bit more to the look. The only thing I wish it had was a zippered compartment like the Neverfull to secure items that are important.

The Pochette Gun is a novelty. I could only fit my iPhone without its case and a few credit cards. It's padded within so that's something I've never seen at least to the brands I know. 

The hardware on these pieces are not quite as excellent as LV's.  My Daily Battle has a gun metal finish whereas the pochette has common silver that you can find in other bag brands that are not quite as luxe.

I cannot figure out how the canvas was printed on.  It seems very Goyard to me under a lens with bubbles in the print but it is quite matte unlike the shiny canvas of Goyard. The best of the coated canvas to me is Moynat's with its iridescent Art Deco Ms. 

All in all, I love the Daily Battle.  I am hoping that it will "smoosh" as I use it more, making the canvas pliable.  Thanks for reading my humble and brief review.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Plus a modeling photo.


----------



## MrGoyard

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Yaaaayyy!!! My Daily Battle and Pochette Gun are here.  I have owned both Saint Louis from Goyard and Neverfull from LV as well as a Cabas Quattro from Moynat and so far I am loving this too.
> 
> It's quite thick and a little heavier but that makes me think that it's sturdier than the rest.  The adjustable straps and leather bottom edges are great details. My Daily Battle is the summer edition with the yellow resin which I think adds a bit more to the look. The only thing I wish it had was a zippered compartment like the Neverfull to secure items that are important.
> 
> The Pochette Gun is a novelty. I could only fit my iPhone without its case and a few credit cards. It's padded within so that's something I've never seen at least to the brands I know.
> 
> The hardware on these pieces are not quite as excellent as LV's.  My Daily Battle has a gun metal finish whereas the pochette has common silver that you can find in other bag brands that are not quite as luxe.
> 
> I cannot figure out how the canvas was printed on.  It seems very Goyard to me under a lens with bubbles in the print but it is quite matte unlike the shiny canvas of Goyard. The best of the coated canvas to me is Moynat's with its iridescent Art Deco Ms.
> 
> All in all, I love the Daily Battle.  I am hoping that it will "smoosh" as I use it more, making the canvas pliable.  Thanks for reading my humble and brief review.
> View attachment 2310536
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310537
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310538
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310539


 Gorgeous! Love the bag and the gun pouch. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your pieces!


----------



## demonlover

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Plus a modeling photo.
> 
> View attachment 2310541
> 
> 
> View attachment 2310542


 
Congrats on your new purchase... looks great on you! I also considered this special edition, but I was worried that it would no longer be neutral as I intended it to be. But the yellow highlight does spice it up considerably, making it that much more special. 

Did you really find the print similar to Goyard? It seems to me to be somehow more durable, as the patterns on the Goyard canvas do rub off with heavy usage. Did that happen to your St Louis? (What colour is it btw?) 

Anyway, I do have other questions for you, but as they are not directly relevant to this thread, guess I will ask them in a pm. Enjoy!


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> It's a good alternative for the Zippy Wallet from Louis Vuitton.



would rather get the lv though :/


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> would rather get the lv though :/


 Yeah, same here! Don't like the inside of this wallet. =(


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> Yeah, same here! Don't like the inside of this wallet. =(




exactly the same thought


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> Been a while since my last post...  Anyway, heres a pic featuring both my new Daily Battle and my St. Louis.  The second and third pics (sorry for their gigantic sizes!) show the respective ways the handles were attached to the two bags.  I know a good leather repair shop in my city, and when I showed the guy my Daily Battle, he said its handles are actually the stronger between the two.  Reason being the leather handles of the St. Louis were split to become tongs-like in order to grip onto the top edge of the bag, and this in fact makes the leather significantly more vulnerable.  This is considered a design flaw actually, and too bad I only read about it here on tPF months after I made my purchase.
> 
> I bought the St. Louis mostly for its famous canvas, not for the widely copied chevron pattern but the legendary durability of the fabric which has really stood the test of time.  Compared to the Daily Battle, the St. Louis feels a lot more organic and old-worldly.  The fabric is soft to the extent that the bag appears droopy and a bit flimsy.  Its quite pared down in terms of details too.   If not for the brand and its reputation, it certainly didnt seem to justify the price.  As to the Daily Battle, its considerably more structured and it does look well made enough, although nobody can say yet how well it will age and hold up.  The FLP name may be an old one, but the sac line is young, and even when the brand was in its heyday, its expertise was somewhere else (firearms).  I am more into things that are built to last (not just for a season or two), so thinking back, it was a bit reckless of me to make my investment without knowing anything of the product quality, instead relying on online pics and hearsay alone.  Although so far I havent had any cause to regret my decision yet
> 
> In blogger *brieuc75*s recent entry on Paris street fashion during Fashion Week over there (http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtracktomylife/2013/06/street-look-%C3%A0-paris.html) , he shows a gent carrying a FLP pouch.  Wonder if the brand is catching on in Paris now?


 How is your FLP Daily Battle holding up?


----------



## demonlover

MrVuitton said:


> How is your FLP Daily Battle holding up?


 
It's holding up fine, thanks very much for asking! But then it has been with me for not even 6 months, it would have been a real crime if it were falling apart already I carried it continually for about 3 months when it first arrived (new toy). Now it is taking a break while my St. Louis is working its shift. By comparison, I now appreciate the suppleness and vintage feel of the St. Louis even more. However, its straps seem to be getting worse (or is it just my imagination?), so might have to get them fixed soon.

How are you doing with your wish list items? Any recent fulfillments? Anything from FLP??


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> It's holding up fine, thanks very much for asking! But then it has been with me for not even 6 months, it would have been a real crime if it were falling apart already I carried it continually for about 3 months when it first arrived (new toy). Now it is taking a break while my St. Louis is working its shift. By comparison, I now appreciate the suppleness and vintage feel of the St. Louis even more. However, its straps seem to be getting worse (or is it just my imagination?), so might have to get them fixed soon.
> 
> How are you doing with your wish list items? Any recent fulfillments? Anything from FLP??


 Thanks a lot for your reply! 
Hahaha, happy that it is not falling apart and holding up great!  
Sad to hear about the handles of your St Louis. Are the handles cracking? 
I'm going to Paris at the end of October and I'm going to purchase the Saint Louis GM in black/black. Well, I'm almost convinced, since I just adore the print and the unstructured look of this bag. I will definitely check out Faure le Page and maybe purchase a zipped pouch. And probably in the future the Cabas Daily GM.


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> Thanks a lot for your reply!
> Hahaha, happy that it is not falling apart and holding up great!
> Sad to hear about the handles of your St Louis. Are the handles cracking?
> I'm going to Paris at the end of October and I'm going to purchase the Saint Louis GM in black/black. Well, I'm almost convinced, since I just adore the print and the unstructured look of this bag. I will definitely check out Faure le Page and maybe purchase a zipped pouch. And probably in the future the Cabas Daily GM.



Just came back from Paris. 
Went to Goyard - no hello, no greeting, no attention AT ALL. 
Left without buying


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> Just came back from Paris.
> Went to Goyard - no hello, no greeting, no attention AT ALL.
> Left without buying


 That sounds horrible, you expect superior service, especially from Goyard ;o!
Which store you went to?


----------



## Edia

MrVuitton said:


> That sounds horrible, you expect superior service, especially from Goyard ;o!
> Which store you went to?



This time I tried the Printemps one! Its very small :3 
But I think they have a lot of their products on offer there.
I really think the small pouches (senat in all sizes) are very cute X3
but yeah...
so I just had cake at Pushkin instead (you should go there btw. the cake is amazing)


----------



## demonlover

Edia said:


> This time I tried the Printemps one! Its very small :3
> But I think they have a lot of their products on offer there.
> I really think the small pouches (senat in all sizes) are very cute X3
> but yeah...
> so I just had cake at Pushkin instead (you should go there btw. the cake is amazing)


 
Was it busy in the store at all?  Is it a consignment/franchisee (not sure what the correct term is) which is not run directly by Goyard?  Like I know the Hermes boutiques within Heathrow duty free are not really managed by H, and that makes a considerable difference.  You don't get quite the same services as in their city stores.

FLP just launched a new shade for its canvas: http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtra...-de-la-mode-fauré-le-page-passe-au-rouge.html  I don't know...I still like the gray the best, by far.


----------



## Edia

demonlover said:


> Was it busy in the store at all?  Is it a consignment/franchisee (not sure what the correct term is) which is not run directly by Goyard?  Like I know the Hermes boutiques within Heathrow duty free are not really managed by H, and that makes a considerable difference.  You don't get quite the same services as in their city stores.
> 
> FLP just launched a new shade for its canvas: http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtracktomylife/2013/10/les-petits-nouveaux-de-la-mode-faur%C3%A9-le-page-passe-au-rouge.html  I don't know...I still like the gray the best, by far.



all goyard stores are opperated by goyard at least as far as i know.
I know about the airport thing. its because most stores at the airport belong to a certain company, for example, gebrüder heinemann in germany. so all those stores are opperated by heinemann.
the store was not busy at all ^w^' 
it was just me and another lady and two SAs.

I love the rouge ivresse. its actually my favorit color. they dont have it in the model i want though...
so ill be getting another grey one i guess


----------



## MrGoyard

Edia said:


> This time I tried the Printemps one! Its very small :3
> But I think they have a lot of their products on offer there.
> I really think the small pouches (senat in all sizes) are very cute X3
> but yeah...
> so I just had cake at Pushkin instead (you should go there btw. the cake is amazing)


 Aaahw, that sucks! I'm planning on going to their Printemps store, but I will visit Rue St Honore instead then... =(
Yes I agree, they're to cute! But so pricey ;o!
Thanks for the tip! I will definitely visit!


----------



## MrGoyard

demonlover said:


> Was it busy in the store at all?  Is it a consignment/franchisee (not sure what the correct term is) which is not run directly by Goyard?  Like I know the Hermes boutiques within Heathrow duty free are not really managed by H, and that makes a considerable difference.  You don't get quite the same services as in their city stores.
> 
> FLP just launched a new shade for its canvas: http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/soundtra...-de-la-mode-fauré-le-page-passe-au-rouge.html  I don't know...I still like the gray the best, by far.


 Love the red! But I agree, I like the gray the most... =)


----------



## Edia

soooooo did you get either your goyard or flp in paris?!


----------



## GiantMuffinMan

I just bought a Pochette Parade in dark brown (chocolate?) for my wife 

They sent me a picture of the bag with the optional tassel you can attach - I didn't order the tassel coz it seemed a bit much.  The bag comes with a gold (shoulder?) chain.

This seems like an interesting brand; the pattern is quite nice, isn't it?  And that buckle


----------



## Edia

GiantMuffinMan said:


> I just bought a Pochette Parade in dark brown (chocolate?) for my wife
> 
> They sent me a picture of the bag with the optional tassel you can attach - I didn't order the tassel coz it seemed a bit much.  The bag comes with a gold (shoulder?) chain.
> 
> This seems like an interesting brand; the pattern is quite nice, isn't it?  And that buckle




oooooooh lucky wife 
i saw the chain on their facebook - it looks really pretty!

great purchase


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Wow, they remind me a lot of Goyard, but I do realize FLP is older... very interesting to see


----------



## elliew

Hi all! 

I visited Faure Le Page in Paris back in February and wanted to share some details since their Website is slow in getting up.

I got the large cabas tote ("daily battle") in blue with yellow trim. In addition to the colors noted above, they have since added a lovely red, which you can see on their FB page. 

This info is obviously 10 months old, but here's what they told me:
- How to shop: They will ship anything you want to the US but you have to basically call or email them. For what it's worth, they all spoke excellent English (not a given in small Paris boutiques).
- Craftsmanship: I can't remember what they are made of but it is not coated canvas (like LV) and it is not as pliable as a Goyard. Every single stitch is made in France, so given the labor costs, the prices are extremely reasonable. The material is super-durable, and I can't even seem to scratch mine. They said they know women tend to abuse totes (true!), so they tested these by putting cement blocks in them and hanging them for weeks. Mine still looks great despite daily wear; the only sign of use is that the yellow edging on the strap is cracking a bit. They forewarned me that any bright color highlight this would be more fragile but I liked it enough that I chose it anyway.
- Accessories: FYI, the totes are not lined and also do not have any pockets. The clever thing is that there is a little hook where you can attach the many accessories they sell. There are rectangle pochettes (see pictures earlier in this thread), gun-shaped pochettes (a nod to their legacy as a gunmaker and armorer), a round mirror, or a little round coin purse thing. There are also extremely lovely tassels. I think the tassels look amazing on the clutches but maybe are overkill for a big tote. If I recall correctly, the add-ons are in the range of 100-300 euros


----------



## lildebbi3

Hi All! SOOO excited to FINALLY receive my FLP order (as Xmas gifts to myself)! Wanted to share some photos with those who are also just getting to know the brand. Had items shipped from the store in France: 

Daily Battle Medium: Blue
Daily Battle Large: Grey
Gun Pouch Large (fits iphone5): Red


----------



## ParisTexan

[FONT=&quot]Hi all,

I live in Paris and work at Place Vendôme, so naturally know the Goyard store like the back of my hand. (Also a big fan of Longchamp bags and have a sizeable collection.) Came across the FLP store on rue Cambon a few weeks ago, and loved the originality of the decor and the unique styles of their bags. 

Been thinking of replacing my Goyard St. Louis (which is actually quite shabby after only 3 years!), with another Goyard model, but finally opted for a FLP Daily Battle Tote instead. Actually, was originally considering either the FLP "1717" bag or the "Vertical Cabas" shopper or the Goupille . Tried them all in the store.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
The 1717 seemed too "lady-ish" and reminded me of a Kelly bag. Has lots of pockets/compartments, but not as roomy as one would think. The Vertical shopper is huge, super tall at about 2 feet. But not too wide. Would be fine for transporting documents on a regular basis. The Goupilles handles are way too short to be able to occasionally wear it on the shoulder (hands-free), and I didnt like its hinge top closure. 

In the end, the very friendly SA oriented me towards the versatile Daily Battle tote (which is points in their favor since it's less expensive than the "1717" (1760 euros / $2400), the Goupille 33 (1260 euros/$1700) and the Vertical Cabas (825 euros / $1125)). Wasnt initially interested in the DB Totes b/c of the long handles, but the SA pointed out that they are adjustable and can be shortened. So the tote can also look more like a casual purse. Also, the canvas (I dont get the feeling its pvc, as there is no pvc smell, and I can usually detect it a mile away)  is strong but supple enough, so that I can fold in the sides so that the tote looks less wide (see photo below).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The DB totes range in price from 560-620 euros (approx. $760-$845), which is still less expensive than a Goyard St. Louis. [FYI, the small DB is 18" wide x 11" tall.] I also got a matching pochette, which, with the long wrist strap, can also double as a casual clutch! (see photo below) Got the small one [8" x 6"  165 euros/$22], because it can easily hold a smartphone + credit card holder + even a small coin-purse or keys. It's padded also, which is a really nice touch. (The larger one would be OK if I had an i-pad that I liked to always carry around, but in that case I'd probably get their i-pad pochette (315 euros)). [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Going back end of Jan. to check out their new tassel collection. They are pricey at 95 euros ($135), but are quite fat and fluffy and have 2 tones of leather, the signature (grey, blue, brown, burgundy, green) mixed w/ the FLP mustard yellow. I may also get a wallet. The flagship one (4.5 x 3.5) is perfect, not too bulky and can hold  about 6 cards + bills + receipts + coins (290 euros/$400). They have about 5 other models, including the simple card holder. The craftsmanship seems fine, and solid, nice leather reinforcements everywhere. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
RE shipping vs. buying local  : If your total is more than 1100 euros (approx. $1500), then its worth it to have the bag shipped. Youll get -20% (which is the French sales tax since Jan 01, 2014) and pay 65 euros for the shipping. Under that, its cheaper to get someone else to buy it for you, get the -12% detax and bring it back to the US. The shipping costs 65 euros for a tote + pochette (for ex.) . [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
Kudos to all the staff (all English-speaking, super friendly Asians)  at all the locations (rue Cambon, Gal. Lafayette, & Printemps).  Especially Eugénie at Gal. Laf.!  You dont always get such friendly service at other boutiques in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Paris[/FONT]........

-A Texan bag-lover in Paris


----------



## ParisTexan

BTW, if shipping your bag, depending on the state you live in, you may have to pay your state's sales tax on your purchase. Best to check beforehand...


----------



## ParisTexan

A word about the canvas material. This is from FLP's Illustrated History :

"Exclusive to Fauré Le Page, the Ecailles cloth [écailles means scales] is handcrafted. It is screen-printed using a process similar to that employed for printing on silk, the scale-patterned fabric is then waxed and grained, endowing it with wonderful suppleness, as well as a glossy feel and impressive toughness."

In the same booklet, they recount how Fauré Le Page was THE French kings' official gunsmith (7 different kings, from Louis XV to Napoleon), but during the French Revolution, FLP betrayed their client by distributing weapons to the revolutionaries in the streets (who were chanting "Off with the King's head !")


----------



## ParisTexan

One cool little detail : you will notice on the DB Cabas bag a bullet/ammunition holder (see photo below) where the strap's attached to the bag.

The holes are quite small (3-4mm / 1/8 inch in diameter), so, too small to put a pen/pencil in, so if anyone has any ideas of what else I could put in (other than a keyring or clip), they are welcome !


----------



## ncch

Thank you ParisTexan for all the info!  Your bag is beautiful.

Does anyone know how much I'd end up paying in duties if I have it mailed to the US?  Wonder how much I will end up paying in duties and whether or not I will have to pay state sales tax on top of that.  Thanks.


----------



## Ollie303

I am curious as well.  Anyone have experience with having the daily battle shipped to the US?  I visited the store in November and should have purchased it then.....


----------



## bbkong

Hi all !
It's really great to find this forum! I'm Chinese, so pls excuse me for my poor English. I knew this brand about months ago and was attracted by its special pattern. Then I bought a handbag via a friend who studies at Paris(handbag 1290 euros ,tassel 90 euros).It has been used for three weeks, the edge of the handle was a little bit peeled.And the qualities of hardware pieces are not as good as other luxuary brands (even not as good as some offered luxuary brands, such as coach, kate spade, michael kors ect.)  And I find that the labe of my bag is different from the others showed above, it is not "Made in France" but "Made in Italy". I wonder is made in Italy right? Does FLP have factory at Italy?


----------



## skyqueen

ParisTexan said:


> One cool little detail : you will notice on the DB Cabas bag a bullet/ammunition holder (see photo below) where the strap's attached to the bag.
> 
> The holes are quite small (3-4mm / 1/8 inch in diameter), so, too small to put a pen/pencil in, so if anyone has any ideas of what else I could put in (other than a keyring or clip), they are welcome !


Bullets?


----------



## Shoppinmel

These bags are beautiful.  Love the green and red and that gun pouch is super fun.


----------



## ParisTexan

Here is a catalog, but the prices have not been updated (the "1717" costs 1760 euros now) 

http://www.favoriparis.com/IMG/pdf/acc-faure_le_page-fw13-14.pdf

Also, here is a photo of the original store in the 1800s on rue des Bons Enfants (near Palais Royal).  The store had already been around since 1717, which makes this arguably the oldest purse brand in existence. (Goyard was founded in 1845, and existed before that under the brand Martin (1792), and then Morel. Louis Vuitton was founded in 1854).

armes-ufa.com/local/cache-vignettes/L400xH247/FAURE_LEPAGE_boutique-df0ff.jpg


----------



## ParisTexan

The photo is of the boutique at 8 rue de Richelieu (the last one before the current one opened at 21 rue Cambon in 2012). FYI, the original store was on rue des bons enfants (1717-1759), then at 13 rue de Richelieu (1759-1909).


----------



## ParisTexan

skyqueen said:


> Bullets?


I have yet to see bullets that small (smaller than 3mm).....


----------



## ParisTexan

FYI : the leather used by Fauré le Page is vegetable-tanned, so no formaldehyde.
Nice ecological choice.


----------



## cocorico

ParisTexan said:


> [FONT=&quot]Hi all,
> 
> I live in Paris and work at Place Vendôme, so naturally know the Goyard store like the back of my hand. (Also a big fan of Longchamp bags and have a sizeable collection.) Came across the FLP store on rue Cambon a few weeks ago, and loved the originality of the decor and the unique styles of their bags.
> 
> Been thinking of replacing my Goyard St. Louis (which is actually quite shabby after only 3 years!), with another Goyard model, but finally opted for a FLP Daily Battle Tote instead. Actually, was originally considering either the FLP "1717" bag or the "Vertical Cabas" shopper or the Goupille . Tried them all in the store.[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> The 1717 seemed too "lady-ish" and reminded me of a Kelly bag. Has lots of pockets/compartments, but not as roomy as one would think. The Vertical shopper is huge, super tall at about 2 feet. But not too wide. Would be fine for transporting documents on a regular basis. The Goupilles handles are way too short to be able to occasionally wear it on the shoulder (hands-free), and I didnt like its hinge top closure.
> 
> In the end, the very friendly SA oriented me towards the versatile Daily Battle tote (which is points in their favor since it's less expensive than the "1717" (1760 euros / $2400), the Goupille 33 (1260 euros/$1700) and the Vertical Cabas (825 euros / $1125)). Wasnt initially interested in the DB Totes b/c of the long handles, but the SA pointed out that they are adjustable and can be shortened. So the tote can also look more like a casual purse. Also, the canvas (I dont get the feeling its pvc, as there is no pvc smell, and I can usually detect it a mile away)  is strong but supple enough, so that I can fold in the sides so that the tote looks less wide (see photo below).[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]The DB totes range in price from 560-620 euros (approx. $760-$845), which is still less expensive than a Goyard St. Louis. [FYI, the small DB is 18" wide x 11" tall.] I also got a matching pochette, which, with the long wrist strap, can also double as a casual clutch! (see photo below) Got the small one [8" x 6"  165 euros/$22], because it can easily hold a smartphone + credit card holder + even a small coin-purse or keys. It's padded also, which is a really nice touch. (The larger one would be OK if I had an i-pad that I liked to always carry around, but in that case I'd probably get their i-pad pochette (315 euros)). [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> Going back end of Jan. to check out their new tassel collection. They are pricey at 95 euros ($135), but are quite fat and fluffy and have 2 tones of leather, the signature (grey, blue, brown, burgundy, green) mixed w/ the FLP mustard yellow. I may also get a wallet. The flagship one (4.5 x 3.5) is perfect, not too bulky and can hold  about 6 cards + bills + receipts + coins (290 euros/$400). They have about 5 other models, including the simple card holder. The craftsmanship seems fine, and solid, nice leather reinforcements everywhere. [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> RE shipping vs. buying local  : If your total is more than 1100 euros (approx. $1500), then its worth it to have the bag shipped. Youll get -20% (which is the French sales tax since Jan 01, 2014) and pay 65 euros for the shipping. Under that, its cheaper to get someone else to buy it for you, get the -12% detax and bring it back to the US. The shipping costs 65 euros for a tote + pochette (for ex.) . [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> Kudos to all the staff (all English-speaking, super friendly Asians)  at all the locations (rue Cambon, Gal. Lafayette, & Printemps).  Especially Eugénie at Gal. Laf.!  You dont always get such friendly service at other boutiques in [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Paris[/FONT]........
> 
> -A Texan bag-lover in Paris


Beautiful!!! Congratulations on your purchase, and thanks for all the detailed info  I am dreaming of a Daily Battle, just trying to decide which color!


----------



## Edia

bbkong said:


> Hi all !
> It's really great to find this forum! I'm Chinese, so pls excuse me for my poor English. I knew this brand about months ago and was attracted by its special pattern. Then I bought a handbag via a friend who studies at Paris(handbag 1290 euros ,tassel 90 euros).It has been used for three weeks, the edge of the handle was a little bit peeled.And the qualities of hardware pieces are not as good as other luxuary brands (even not as good as some offered luxuary brands, such as coach, kate spade, michael kors ect.)  And I find that the labe of my bag is different from the others showed above, it is not "Made in France" but "Made in Italy". I wonder is made in Italy right? Does FLP have factory at Italy?



All their goods are made in italy as far as they told me.
i really do love faure le page, but i have to say i dont quite like the way they stitch.
thats why i would only go for bags with adjustable handles, such as the daily battle or the intrepid. 
they more or less just started so i guess a lot of things will change over time anyways.

thank you for uploading your pictures


----------



## hendru

Hi guys,  i'm very interested with this brand faure le page, 
But i can only buy it online, cause they only have the store in Paris and i live in singapore. 
I want the zipped pochette size 32, and now i'm in the process of buying it, i can only contact them by emails. 

Zipped pochette 32 230 
The total amount for the transaction is  191.67 (pochette detaxed) +  85 (expedition fees Delivered Duty Paid) = 276.67 Euro 

They charge me very expensive for the shipment, they said if it's include a full insurance coverage, a tracking system, fast delivery and in addition customs taxes for Singapore. 

What i'm afraid of is the payment, cause i need to give them: 
- My credit card number (16 digits)
- The expiry date
- The 3  digits at the back of the card

They said if i can't pay them by paypall. 
Have you guys had experience like this before???
Is it save for me to do the transaction?? 
Can you give me any advice?? 
Thank you.


----------



## tzar

Edited


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

hendru said:


> Hi guys,  i'm very interested with this brand faure le page,
> 
> But i can only buy it online, cause they only have the store in Paris and i live in singapore.
> 
> I want the zipped pochette size 32, and now i'm in the process of buying it, i can only contact them by emails.
> 
> 
> 
> Zipped pochette 32 230
> 
> The total amount for the transaction is  191.67 (pochette detaxed) +  85 (expedition fees Delivered Duty Paid) = 276.67 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> They charge me very expensive for the shipment, they said if it's include a full insurance coverage, a tracking system, fast delivery and in addition customs taxes for Singapore.
> 
> 
> 
> What i'm afraid of is the payment, cause i need to give them:
> 
> - My credit card number (16 digits)
> 
> - The expiry date
> 
> - The 3  digits at the back of the card
> 
> 
> 
> They said if i can't pay them by paypall.
> 
> Have you guys had experience like this before???
> 
> Is it save for me to do the transaction??
> 
> Can you give me any advice??
> 
> Thank you.





Hi Hendru,

I bought my DB and Pochette gun from them two months in advance until my friend was in Paris. They held my limited edition bag for that long and delivered them to his hotel room without charge on the designated date.

I paid via credit card and there were no issues. Most cc companies can help you if your purchase goes awry so I don't think there will be a problem. I trust them completely though.  I am in the process of buying something from them and I am glad they include the custom taxes already because it's a hassle and 17% on top of the purchase price. They didn't use to do that when they first started. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## hendru

That is really help, thank you very much  &#128536;


----------



## tzar

hendru said:


> That is really help, thank you very much  &#128536;




I emailed you back


----------



## makn808

Does anyone have more info on the new zip top daily battle? Would love to find out sizes and prices!


----------



## LaDXB

I got this FLP wallet recently (my first one) and I'm planning to get much more.. I'm in love with this brand.


----------



## katillathehun

I recently ordered the Parade bag in blue with the tassel shown. This is the photo they sent me - mine's supposed to be delivered this week. So excited! Their customer service is excellent (at least via email), by the way. I feel like I asked a dozen questions, and they were always prompt with answers. 

Now if only I knew what to wear with this! I'm tempted to just rock it with jeans and say f*** it. Haha


----------



## cocorico

katillathehun said:


> I recently ordered the Parade bag in blue with the tassel shown. This is the photo they sent me - mine's supposed to be delivered this week. So excited! Their customer service is excellent (at least via email), by the way. I feel like I asked a dozen questions, and they were always prompt with answers.
> 
> Now if only I knew what to wear with this! I'm tempted to just rock it with jeans and say f*** it. Haha


That is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I love that blue! Rock it with the jeans. > It's too beautiful not to be worn!


----------



## hendru

Wow, it's a very nice bag! How much it cost you??


----------



## katillathehun

cocorico said:


> That is absolutely GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!! I love  that blue! Rock it with the jeans. > It's too beautiful not to be  worn!



Thank you! 



hendru said:


> Wow, it's a very nice bag! How much it cost you??



This version of the bag was 1291.67 excluding the VAT and the tassel was 79.17 (also excluding the VAT). I had to pay a 258 fee for shipping and US taxes. So, all in, it cost me about $2246.82 USD.


----------



## hendru

So much money, but it's so worthed!


----------



## hendru

So much money, but it's so worthed!


----------



## katillathehun

True! But I saved up for it.


----------



## Edia

katillathehun said:


> True! But I saved up for it.



congrats!!!!

and yea just wear it with whatever!


----------



## katillathehun

Thanks! It's arrived, and it's awesome. Strangely, for such a formal bag style, it actually does go with a lot of my outfits. And I can attest to the canvas being tough - our cat took a swipe at it and made contact (!!!). My heart skipped a beat but there's not a mark on the bag. It's like his claws just slid right off. So, I'm a fan!


----------



## tzar

So I posted my pouch on ebay and someone lowballed me offering 100$ on the best offer option lol Oh, gotta love ebay.


----------



## rowy65

Okay, customer service is quite excellent.  Both of my emails were promptly and thoroughly answered.   Shipping and taxes for a Daily Battle to NY would be 158 euros or $216 on top of the cost of the bag.  Have to think about that one


----------



## katillathehun

I ended up purchasing a Daily Battle as well. And now I'm looking at other things. I'm  going to end up with the whole product line if I'm not careful. It's kind of embarrassing.  I don't need to eat, you guys, just ship me some accessories!  But seriously, I love mine, and I feel like the prices are worth it. Or, at least, they're more worth it than Goyard (don't hate me, Goyard fans! I love the big G, but youch is all I'm saying).


----------



## MrGoyard

Is the Cabas Daily battle floppy or structured?


----------



## katillathehun

Floppy, but stiffer than others I've seen. So, while it's not really a structured bag, it does still kind of stand up on its own.


----------



## MrGoyard

katillathehun said:


> Floppy, but stiffer than others I've seen. So, while it's not really a structured bag, it does still kind of stand up on its own.


 Sound perfect! Love floppy bags, but it's even better when they stand up on its own. =)
Thanks!


----------



## Chicsociety

Hi, I am considering between two wallets. The Goyard in Varenne or Faure Le Page Portefeuilles Rabat. I love both patterns but I have not seen Faure le page's leather in real life. Can't decide which one to get as both are equally nice. any suggestions?


----------



## einnahs

When I visited Paris last year, I was like _if-i-only-buy-one-thing-i-must-get-the-gun-pouch_. Yet I haven't actually found an occasion to use it yet. 

My mum loves the small pouch I bought for her though. Much more practical for everyday use as a wristlet.


----------



## ParisTexan

To ChicSociety : I would say that both wallets are excellent in terms of quality of the leather and stitching. Goyard just has more colors. It really depends on what purse you will ultimately get, if you want it  to match.  I just bought a Faure Le Page DB cabas, so I got a FLP wallet to match it.  I'm not using my Goyard bags so much anymore, so it didn't make sense to get a Goyard wallet.  
Also, there are so many cheap copies of Goyard out there, that it's nice to have something with a pattern that is totally original and not copied (yet). A lot of people ask me about my bag and wallet, because they can see that it is good quality, but can't identify it as Goyard or Moynat.


----------



## liliane314

Hi everyone,

I have been scouring this thread for MONTHS and finally decided that it's time to just make an account and post here. 

I have a friend who went to Paris last year and bought a Daily Battle tote (the limited edition blue with yellow piping). The moment I saw it last summer I fell in love. No joke. I practically caressed it all throughout dinner. I'm going to college in NYC next year and need to get a tote bag, and I'm considering a FLP Daily Battle. I know that there have been a lot of posts here and I may be asking a couple questions that have already been glossed over, but I hope you'll all bear with me and give me any advice possible. You can even PM me if I am being annoying!

I am stuck because I'm not sure whether to get the small or the medium. Can anyone give me insight on this? Anyone have the small or medium and think it's too big, too small? I will be carrying a MacBook Air and some school books, but I'd also like to use it as an everyday bag when not lugging books to class, so I'm worried about the medium being too big.

Also, in direct comparison to a Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, how floppy is it (this is especially directed to anyone who's been using theirs for a while)? I like that the LV can stand up on its own. 

For some background, I bought this Jimmy Choo tote (http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/jimmy-choo-sara-star-embossed-tote/3641546) yesterday. I am either keeping this JC, or going with the FLP. The thing I like about the Jimmy Choo is that it has a clasp so that I can change it into a pyramidal shape that is practical for everyday use. Will a Daily Battle work similarly?

Please help! None of my friends know what FLP is, and my mom is sick of hearing me talk about it. I'm seriously stressing out (I know, it's over a bag...but I take this seriously!!!). Any insight would be SO helpful. I'm mostly concerned about the size. I just joined so I don't know if PMs work, but if so please feel free to contact me that way if you prefer!


----------



## katillathehun

I have the small Daily Battle and it's still pretty big. I carry an 11" Macbook air, a huge Big Chief notebook, my wallet, other books in it all the time, and there's still plenty of room. If you contact FLP, they'll answer any questions you have, too. They're super helpful!


----------



## liliane314

Hi all,

I decided to take the plunge and get an FLP bag recently (along with a couple other goodies). I wanted to just post my thoughts and such so that anyone who had similar questions to mine can be helped!

I ordered a Daily Battle Tote in Medium. I was really on the fence, but I went with the medium because the small was just ever so slightly too small (about half an inch) for a 13 inch Macbook Air. If you read my previous post, you know I was super concerned about it being too big. However, it definitely does not feel big in person. The interior, however, does feel never-ending and fits anything I could possibly imagine. Even my cat, who incidentally loves to be toted around in it. What can I say, I guess he has good taste.

The straps feel a little stiff at first, which I haven't decided if I like or not. They are pretty thin, but they bear weight extremely well. The only annoying thing is that if you sling the bag onto your shoulder and you are wearing a sleeveless top, they are sometimes a little rough on your skin. I'm curious to see if this will change with time. They are adjustable, however, and can go from extremely long to extremely short, which is very nice.

The material is softer than you would expect. It has enough stiffness to stay up when you sit it down, but the coated canvas itself is softer than a Louis Vuitton Neverfull's canvas. However, I've found it to be very durable and I don't have any hesitations or fears when I'm running around town or putting it in dicey situations. It still looks perfect regardless.

The only complaint I could make about the body of the bag is that if you put a few heavier items in it, the bottom will sag quite a bit. If you like this look, then this won't bother you. I wasn't a huge fan but I cut a piece of very lightweight plywood to size and covered it with dark canvas (to match the interior) and it fits perfectly in the bottom of the bag. You can't see it and it resolves the saggy issue (and, I think, just makes it all around ben more sturdy). 

I also picked up a pouchette to put in it. The one thing I want to mention about their pouchettes is that the inside is lined with suede and lightly padded. I wish I had gotten one that could double as an iPad or laptop case, because they are literally PERFECT for that use. 

Lastly, I treated myself to a tassel (or, Pom Pom as they call them!) to hold my keys and just because they were so cute. I got the grey and yellow one. They have tons of colors, and it was a hard decision. The tassel is fat and adorable and makes you want to squeeze it because it's so cute! 

Since I live in the US, I got 20% off the items I bought. The total came to 840 Euros, and was broken down as such:
Daily Battle Medium: 508.33
Pouchette Size 2: 162.50
Tassel: 79.17
SHIPPING TO PENNSYLVANIA (which included insurance): 90​
The shipping was steep but worth it. The salesgirls are SO NICE AND HELPUL. Claudia put up with my emails (about 20 in total) for two months and was very accommodating. She took personalized photos for me and was extremely kind. I cannot sing her praises enough. To top it all off, I posted a picture of my purchase on Instagram when it arrived and tagged Faure Le Page in it. To my surprise, Claudia herself commented on the image saying that she hopes I love the bag! They really go the extra mile here.

I'll attach a few photos below. PLEASE let me know if you have any other questions, and thank you to all of you for your advice and expertise! Hopefully this extensive post can help someone out . 

Also, please excuse the bad coloring in the photos. I was too lazy to go outside. For reference, it is the Steel Grey color (not the green, even though it looks it in some photos!)


----------



## rowy65

liliane314 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and get an FLP bag recently (along with a couple other goodies). I wanted to just post my thoughts and such so that anyone who had similar questions to mine can be helped!
> 
> I ordered a Daily Battle Tote in Medium. I was really on the fence, but I went with the medium because the small was just ever so slightly too small (about half an inch) for a 13 inch Macbook Air. If you read my previous post, you know I was super concerned about it being too big. However, it definitely does not feel big in person. The interior, however, does feel never-ending and fits anything I could possibly imagine. Even my cat, who incidentally loves to be toted around in it. What can I say, I guess he has good taste.
> 
> The straps feel a little stiff at first, which I haven't decided if I like or not. They are pretty thin, but they bear weight extremely well. The only annoying thing is that if you sling the bag onto your shoulder and you are wearing a sleeveless top, they are sometimes a little rough on your skin. I'm curious to see if this will change with time. They are adjustable, however, and can go from extremely long to extremely short, which is very nice.
> 
> The material is softer than you would expect. It has enough stiffness to stay up when you sit it down, but the coated canvas itself is softer than a Louis Vuitton Neverfull's canvas. However, I've found it to be very durable and I don't have any hesitations or fears when I'm running around town or putting it in dicey situations. It still looks perfect regardless.
> 
> The only complaint I could make about the body of the bag is that if you put a few heavier items in it, the bottom will sag quite a bit. If you like this look, then this won't bother you. I wasn't a huge fan but I cut a piece of very lightweight plywood to size and covered it with dark canvas (to match the interior) and it fits perfectly in the bottom of the bag. You can't see it and it resolves the saggy issue (and, I think, just makes it all around ben more sturdy).
> 
> I also picked up a pouchette to put in it. The one thing I want to mention about their pouchettes is that the inside is lined with suede and lightly padded. I wish I had gotten one that could double as an iPad or laptop case, because they are literally PERFECT for that use.
> 
> Lastly, I treated myself to a tassel (or, Pom Pom as they call them!) to hold my keys and just because they were so cute. I got the grey and yellow one. They have tons of colors, and it was a hard decision. The tassel is fat and adorable and makes you want to squeeze it because it's so cute!
> 
> Since I live in the US, I got 20% off the items I bought. The total came to 840 Euros, and was broken down as such:
> Daily Battle Medium: 508.33
> Pouchette Size 2: 162.50
> Tassel: 79.17
> SHIPPING TO PENNSYLVANIA (which included insurance): 90​The shipping was steep but worth it. The salesgirls are SO NICE AND HELPUL. Claudia put up with my emails (about 20 in total) for two months and was very accommodating. She took personalized photos for me and was extremely kind. I cannot sing her praises enough. To top it all off, I posted a picture of my purchase on Instagram when it arrived and tagged Faure Le Page in it. To my surprise, Claudia herself commented on the image saying that she hopes I love the bag! They really go the extra mile here.
> 
> I'll attach a few photos below. PLEASE let me know if you have any other questions, and thank you to all of you for your advice and expertise! Hopefully this extensive post can help someone out .
> 
> Also, please excuse the bad coloring in the photos. I was too lazy to go outside. For reference, it is the Steel Grey color (not the green, even though it looks it in some photos!)


 
Thanks so much for the great info and congrats on your lovely FLP items.   this has been on my radar for a while, currently obsessing Mansur Gavriel.  Until all my backorder stuff come in, I've decided to look into the small Daily Battle tote as well.
I'm assuming your price of 508.33 euros for a medium was a typo or is that %20 off?  It should be 580 euros right?  Also the 90 euros shipping to you, do you think thats standard to the states and it would be the same cost shipping to NY?  Finally, how were you able to get 20% off?

Also anyone who has seen the colors firsthand, is the red appear more  burgundy, dark red or purple?   TIA


----------



## rowy65

Disregard previous post.  FLP got in touch with me and quoted both prices and shipping  for the small daily battle which were very reasonable.  It came down to 483.33 euros for the bag and 88 euros for shipping and fees to NY.   Roughly $769.  Though shipping and fees come to around $120, I feel this bag is so worth it.  Will post pics once I receive it


----------



## rowy65

Found these on Facebook.   A new limited edition pop collection


----------



## rowy65

This one is having me rethink getting the Daily Battle.   It's called the Carry on Tote


----------



## rowy65

It comes with a shoulder strap


----------



## liliane314

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much for the great info and congrats on your lovely FLP items.   this has been on my radar for a while, currently obsessing Mansur Gavriel.  Until all my backorder stuff come in, I've decided to look into the small Daily Battle tote as well.
> I'm assuming your price of 508.33 euros for a medium was a typo or is that %20 off?  It should be 580 euros right?  Also the 90 euros shipping to you, do you think thats standard to the states and it would be the same cost shipping to NY?  Finally, how were you able to get 20% off?
> 
> Also anyone who has seen the colors firsthand, is the red appear more  burgundy, dark red or purple?   TIA



I thought about Mansur Gavriel but I was frustrated with waiting! I'm very impatient, haha. 

As for the pricing, I do have to say that when I first asked for a quote, they quoted me around 488, but when I went to place the order, the receipt showed 508.33 (which I just double checked and it wasn't a typo). I questioned her and she said that the original quote has been incorrect and they apologized numerous times. To be honest, I am not completely sure about what they charged me. I know it sounds awful to say, but at that point I was so desperate for my bag and a little tired of being indecisive with my decision that I just let it go. I questioned them multiple times on it, so I felt like I had done what I could. If you decide to place an order, I would just not do what I did, which is wait about a month between asking for a quote and making a final decision. I think that the time span really made it difficult for everything to be kept track of. (but I wouldn't let this stress you or make you shy away from purchasing. I really can't commend them enough for their excellent customer service, my personal situation was just confusing because we had 30 emails going back and forth!)

As for shipping, definitely just email them and ask. They are so kind and they reply very fast. If you give them your address, they will quote you a price--no questions asked and no immediate purchase necessary. I don't think it would be much more expensive to NY. I think that if you are shipping into NYC, however, you will be charged the sales tax, so definitely ask about it. The one thing I have to say about shipping is that it is SO fast. My package got here 2 days earlier than expected! And they give you a tracking number.

If you are buying from outside Europe, you get the VAT taken off, which is 20%. If you ask them about it they will tell you that anything sent outside the European Union is charged tax-free (hence the 20%). Yay for us!

By the way, my friend has the small Daily Battle and it's a really nice size. She uses it as an everyday bag and its perfect. I would have went with the small if I didn't have to carry around a 13 inch laptop! Let me know if you have any other questions 

EDIT::::: sorry, just read your following post. You can ignore my bantering! I'll leave this here in case anyone reading finds this info useful, though.


----------



## rowy65

Just a heads up, I just got an email this morning that the pop collection in the daily battle is in!
I'm going to probably go for the blue.  I've just cancelled a pre order on a Mansur Gavriel bucket in anticipation.  I've bought wayyyyy to many bags this year and have banished my self 
to Ban Island after this purchase


----------



## illini3

I never heard of this brand and happen to see it while I was in Paris. I ended up with the tote and the pouchette. I went back to the store three times and they were so kind each time even though I'm sure I was being a pain. I hope to post pictures soon. I love the adjustable straps and how everyone doesn't have the tote like the Neverfull.  Everyone and their mother had one in Paris.


----------



## rowy65

illini3 said:


> I never heard of this brand and happen to see it while I was in Paris. I ended up with the tote and the pouchette. I went back to the store three times and they were so kind each time even though I'm sure I was being a pain. I hope to post pictures soon. I love the adjustable straps and how everyone doesn't have the tote like the Neverfull.  Everyone and their mother had one in Paris.



Wow, it's that popular in Paris?  How does their popularity rank next to Goyard and moynat?
Please post pics soon, hemming and hawing still on which color I'm getting and what size


----------



## tzar

rowy65 said:


> Wow, it's that popular in Paris?  How does their popularity rank next to Goyard and moynat?
> 
> Please post pics soon, hemming and hawing still on which color I'm getting and what size




Im 99% sure she meant everyone and their mothers had a Neverfull in Paris.


----------



## illini3

Yes. Everyone had an LV Neverfull. I was going to get one in Paris but literally every girl and guy had one and I saw all sizes too not just the MM.


----------



## rowy65

tzar said:


> Im 99% sure she meant everyone and their mothers had a Neverfull in Paris.



Oops , my bad.  Well, I'm kinda glad no one has heard of this bag for now.  Coincidental that I have the MM Neverfull also.  I'm still kinda torn between the blue daily battle from the pop collection which only comes in medium and the small in either green or red.  I'm hoping will come to a decision by Monday so I can order the darn bag already


----------



## illini3

rowy65 said:


> Oops , my bad.  Well, I'm kinda glad no one has heard of this bag for now.  Coincidental that I have the MM Neverfull also.  I'm still kinda torn between the blue daily battle from the pop collection which only comes in medium and the small in either green or red.  I'm hoping will come to a decision by Monday so I can order the darn bag already


What will you use the bag for once you have it? I went with the medium.


----------



## rowy65

illini3 said:


> What will you use the bag for once you have it? I went with the medium.



I will use it as an everyday tote.  Not a big difference in size from small to medium.  The medium is 2 inches wider which won't make a difference for me as I will push in the sides anyway.  Was just told today, another price increase as of Monday 8/4.   Starting to second guess if I really want this bag


----------



## oogiewoogie

Another price increase?  Geesh.. it seems like they just had a increase not too long ago?

These were the prices as of 7/26:   (before VAT taken out)

Small: 580&#8364; - $778ish
Medium: 610&#8364;  - $819ish
Large: 630&#8364;  - $859ish


----------



## rowy65

oogiewoogie said:


> Another price increase?  Geesh.. it seems like they just had a increase not too long ago?
> 
> These were the prices as of 7/26:   (before VAT taken out)
> 
> Small: 580 - $778ish
> Medium: 610  - $819ish
> Large: 630  - $859ish



Isn't it crazy?   The Daily Battle in the pop collection went up also in a span of a few days from 625 to 635.  I'm still thinking about it.  The hard thing for me is buying it without trying it on, touching it etc.  I took a chance with the Mansur Gavriel bucket and tote and it paid off but then again I bought it locally without having to worry if I have to return it


----------



## tzar

rowy65 said:


> Isn't it crazy?   The Daily Battle in the pop collection went up also in a span of a few days from 625 to 635.  I'm still thinking about it.  The hard thing for me is buying it without trying it on, touching it etc.  I took a chance with the Mansur Gavriel bucket and tote and it paid off but then again I bought it locally without having to worry if I have to return it




The canvas of FLP is super, super luxurious. It's super soft to the touch but very durable and holds it's shape with no issues. I can assure you the quality is even better than say LV. IMO you should only worry about the design. If you like the look, go for it, you wont be disappointed.


----------



## anmldr1

how much of a price increase do you think it will be? i'm heading to paris on my honeymoon in sept


----------



## rowy65

tzar said:


> The canvas of FLP is super, super luxurious. It's super soft to the touch but very durable and holds it's shape with no issues. I can assure you the quality is even better than say LV. IMO you should only worry about the design. If you like the look, go for it, you wont be disappointed.



Thanks for that tzar.  I will definitely take that into consideration.  Still undecided, price increase or not.  Definitely makes me feel better though.


----------



## rowy65

anmldr1 said:


> how much of a price increase do you think it will be? i'm heading to paris on my honeymoon in sept



The limited edition daily battle went up 10.  Let's hope it's not more than that


----------



## ParisTexan

I live in Paris and I can confirm that not everyone here has FLP bags (yet) and that you see far too many Goyards, LVs, Pradas and Marc Jacobs bags here (and their respective knockoffs).

Just bought my 2nd FLP bag (the 1717), as I have had a FLP DB for a year now and LOOOOVE it. My Goyards and LVs are staying in my closet these days......

Another important point in their favor : 
FLP is one of the only luxury brands that does VEGETABLE tanning of their leather (as opposed to chrome tanning, which is extremely toxic to leather workers and to the environment, and on a much slighter scale to the wearer). Even Hermès hasn't switched to vegetable tanning yet. It is a far COSTLIER process (it takes 3-6 weeks instead of 1 day), so IMHO, I'm more than happy to pay a higher price for a luxury product that is less toxic overall (and to me too).  

I also think a price hike is justified, because I've always found FLP's products to be very affordable given their quality and given the excellent "soigné" customer service ! (which you do not get at Goyard, believe me) . I DO think the tassels (les pompoms) are overpriced, though.... They ARE nice, but they are JUST tassels at the end of the day.....


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

where can you purchase these bags besides Paris off course i live in U.S


----------



## rowy65

ParisTexan said:


> I live in Paris and I can confirm that not everyone here has FLP bags (yet) and that you see far too many Goyards, LVs, Pradas and Marc Jacobs bags here (and their respective knockoffs).
> 
> Just bought my 2nd FLP bag (the 1717), as I have had a FLP DB for a year now and LOOOOVE it. My Goyards and LVs are staying in my closet these days......
> 
> Another important point in their favor :
> FLP is one of the only luxury brands that does VEGETABLE tanning of their leather (as opposed to chrome tanning, which is extremely toxic to leather workers and to the environment, and on a much slighter scale to the wearer). Even Hermès hasn't switched to vegetable tanning yet. It is a far COSTLIER process (it takes 3-6 weeks instead of 1 day), so IMHO, I'm more than happy to pay a higher price for a luxury product that is less toxic overall (and to me too).
> 
> I also think a price hike is justified, because I've always found FLP's products to be very affordable given their quality and given the excellent "soigné" customer service ! (which you do not get at Goyard, believe me) . I DO think the tassels (les pompoms) are overpriced, though.... They ARE nice, but they are JUST tassels at the end of the day.....



Great post.  I'm still weighing it out.   I think what's bothering me the most is the $120 shipping charge.   Hopefully over the next few months, someone I know will be traveling to Paris and can bring the bag home to me.


----------



## anmldr1

i'm so excited to visit the store in paris next month


----------



## rowy65

anmldr1 said:


> i'm so excited to visit the store in paris next month



Lucky you!   Pics please


----------



## MrGoyard

oogiewoogie said:


> Another price increase?  Geesh.. it seems like they just had a increase not too long ago?
> 
> These were the prices as of 7/26:   (before VAT taken out)
> 
> Small: 580 - $778ish
> Medium: 610  - $819ish
> Large: 630  - $859ish


 Thanks for the updated prices.
Still find it reasonable comparing it to the Goyard Saint Louis, priced at 850. The FLP Cabas Daily Battle seems like more man-hours to make in comparison with the Saint Louis from Goyard.


----------



## MrGoyard

anmldr1 said:


> i'm so excited to visit the store in paris next month


 I can totally understand! Have fun and enjoy! We of course would love to see some pics!


----------



## ParisTexan

tua08366 said:


> where can you purchase these bags besides Paris off course i live in U.S


I heard a rumor that they were considering Barney's or Bergdorf. They seem to want a very exclusive, limited distribution in the US, so are considering it v. carefully.


----------



## ParisTexan

rowy65 said:


> Great post.  I'm still weighing it out.   I think what's bothering me the most is the $120 shipping charge.   Hopefully over the next few months, someone I know will be traveling to Paris and can bring the bag home to me.


Basically, on the Daily Battles you end up saving about $75 if someone buys it for you in Paris and brings it over (instead of having it shipped). Don't forget that if the bag is bought in Paris and transported back to the US by a friend, you will NOT be reimbursed the full 20% French sales tax  when the Duty-Free paperwork is done at the store and the airport. You only get 12% of the bag's in-store price reimbursed, and IF it's onto a credit card (after a 2-month delay). Otherwise they can also reimburse part of the tax directly at the airport in cash, but it's less (I think you only get 10% reimbursed if it's in cash). So, to simplify, for a bag that costs 1000 euros in the store, you get reimbursed 120 euros if it's credited onto a credit card, and 100 euros if you get the detax in cash at the airport.


----------



## rowy65

ParisTexan said:


> I heard a rumor that they were considering Barney's or Bergdorf. They seem to want a very exclusive, limited distribution in the US, so are considering it v. carefully.





ParisTexan said:


> Basically, on the Daily Battles you end up saving about $75 if someone buys it for you in Paris and brings it over (instead of having it shipped). Don't forget that if the bag is bought in Paris and transported back to the US by a friend, you will NOT be reimbursed the full 20% French sales tax  when the Duty-Free paperwork is done at the store and the airport. You only get 12% of the bag's in-store price reimbursed, and IF it's onto a credit card (after a 2-month delay). Otherwise they can also reimburse part of the tax directly at the airport in cash, but it's less (I think you only get 10% reimbursed if it's in cash). So, to simplify, for a bag that costs 1000 euros in the store, you get reimbursed 120 euros if it's credited onto a credit card, and 100 euros if you get the detax in cash at the airport.



Thanks so much for helpful info.   I can't seem to get this bag out of mind.   I do so hope they consider distribution in the US.   I'm really liking the pop collection


----------



## TaLuLaGee

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much for helpful info.   I can't seem to get this bag out of mind.   I do so hope they consider distribution in the US.   I'm really liking the pop collection



HI ROWY65,

I don't post much and usually just enjoy everyone's thoughts and photos but if you're hesitating on the pop collection but can't get it out of your mind...GET IT NOW. RUN, don't walk!

The Daily Battle Pop Collection is almost gone. I was just in their Cambon and Galeries Lafayette stores and they only have the green and pink available. 

It's a beautiful bag for a number of reasons. First of all, I love the history and uniqueness of the brand. It's understated with a "pop", practical to use, durable and the quality and workmanship (since the brand prefers to stay humble) is still heartfelt. Since it is a limited collection, each piece is numbered. Not to mention, the price point is reasonable (it's 645 euros by the way and not 635, but still).

I've recommended it to my friends and they've gone gaga over it!

Need I say more?! Happy Shopping!


----------



## rowy65

TaLuLaGee said:


> HI ROWY65,
> 
> I don't post much and usually just enjoy everyone's thoughts and photos but if you're hesitating on the pop collection but can't get it out of your mind...GET IT NOW. RUN, don't walk!
> 
> The Daily Battle Pop Collection is almost gone. I was just in their Cambon and Galeries Lafayette stores and they only have the green and pink available.
> 
> It's a beautiful bag for a number of reasons. First of all, I love the history and uniqueness of the brand. It's understated with a "pop", practical to use, durable and the quality and workmanship (since the brand prefers to stay humble) is still heartfelt. Since it is a limited collection, each piece is numbered. Not to mention, the price point is reasonable (it's 645 euros by the way and not 635, but still).
> 
> I've recommended it to my friends and they've gone gaga over it!
> 
> 
> Need I say more?! Happy Shopping!



Thanks for the heads up!   I'm still on the fence but I guess we shall see.   As much as I love the pop collection I'm also quite enamored with the regular green.


----------



## anmldr1

i just saw someone carrying the daily battle in nyc this past weekend...it was such a nice bag! can't wait to get one


----------



## ParisTexan

BTW, they also have a stand at Printemps (Haussmann store only).


----------



## sena8224

Does anyone know the price of this Color Pop ?


----------



## Prada Prince

I was in Paris over the weekend, and finally took the plunge and acquired a Faure Le Page piece at the Rue Cambon store. 

Having had my heart set on getting one of the pochettes for my iPad Mini, I was gutted to find out that the smallest size pochette couldn't fit the Mini, and the next size up was simply too big for it. 

Previously, I had considered getting myself the gun pouch out of the sheer novelty of it, but after mulling it over, and pawing the pouch, I decided against it, since I couldn't, for the life of me, think about when or what I would use the pouch for.

Having said that, I did fall in love with the bags, and I ended up walking out of the store with a gorge Le 35 MM bag, in Gris Acier. I've always wanted a small duffel bag, with a shoulder strap, but debated about finding the right one, and once I found the Faure Le Page version, I certainly didn't look back. I considered the Daily Battle, but I just found the bucket silhouette of the tote too feminine for my tastes. I also preferred a more sturdy bag in comparison to a tote... It currently retails for 690. 

I hemmed and hawed and debated between the Gris Acier and the Bleu Paris, but ended up going with my gut, and with my first initial choice, the Gris Acier. There's just a certain je ne sais quoi about it, especially when combined with the scale motif, to give it that armour vibe... 

The sales assistants were very helpful as well. The Le 35 MM comes with a thin and thick shoulder strap, but she didn't have the thick one in stock, and promised to ship it over to my address in London free of charge once they receive the stock. Also, had I decided to stay in Paris for about a week, I would have been able to have the bag hot-stamped with my initials, but unfortunately, my schedule just didn't permit it.

Without further adieu, please find below, my new Le 35 MM, in Gris Acier. Apologies for the flash, it was just too dark last night to get a decent pic...


----------



## rowy65

Prada Prince said:


> I was in Paris over the weekend, and finally took the plunge and acquired a Faure Le Page piece at the Rue Cambon store.
> 
> Having had my heart set on getting one of the pochettes for my iPad Mini, I was gutted to find out that the smallest size pochette couldn't fit the Mini, and the next size up was simply too big for it.
> 
> Previously, I had considered getting myself the gun pouch out of the sheer novelty of it, but after mulling it over, and pawing the pouch, I decided against it, since I couldn't, for the life of me, think about when or what I would use the pouch for.
> 
> Having said that, I did fall in love with the bags, and I ended up walking out of the store with a gorge Le 35 MM bag, in Gris Acier. I've always wanted a small duffel bag, with a shoulder strap, but debated about finding the right one, and once I found the Faure Le Page version, I certainly didn't look back. I considered the Daily Battle, but I just found the bucket silhouette of the tote too feminine for my tastes. I also preferred a more sturdy bag in comparison to a tote... It currently retails for 690.
> 
> I hemmed and hawed and debated between the Gris Acier and the Bleu Paris, but ended up going with my gut, and with my first initial choice, the Gris Acier. There's just a certain je ne sais quoi about it, especially when combined with the scale motif, to give it that armour vibe...
> 
> The sales assistants were very helpful as well. The Le 35 MM comes with a thin and thick shoulder strap, but she didn't have the thick one in stock, and promised to ship it over to my address in London free of charge once they receive the stock. Also, had I decided to stay in Paris for about a week, I would have been able to have the bag hot-stamped with my initials, but unfortunately, my schedule just didn't permit it.
> 
> Without further adieu, please find below, my new Le 35 MM, in Gris Acier. Apologies for the flash, it was just too dark last night to get a decent pic...



First, Prada prince , let me congratulate you on your gorgeous piece.  It's so different from the styles I've seen on their collection.  Secondly, color choice is awesome.  Always go with your gut.  Next,  did the rue cambon shop have any daily battle in the pop collection left?  I've emailed Claudia but haven't heard back from her yet.  I had been hemming and hawing about buying a daily battle but have recently decided to take the plunge.


----------



## rowy65

sena8224 said:


> Does anyone know the price of this Color Pop ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2732050



I was quoted a price of 729,17 but that was back in July.  There have been a couple of price increases since then


----------



## Prada Prince

rowy65 said:


> First, Prada prince , let me congratulate you on your gorgeous piece.  It's so different from the styles I've seen on their collection.  Secondly, color choice is awesome.  Always go with your gut.  Next,  did the rue cambon shop have any daily battle in the pop collection left?  I've emailed Claudia but haven't heard back from her yet.  I had been hemming and hawing about buying a daily battle but have recently decided to take the plunge.




Thanks Rowy! 

I'm not sure if I saw the daily battles in the pop collection at the rue cambon boutique, but I definitely remember seeing a few of those at the Galeries Lafayette concession... Maybe best to give both places a call... Good luck!


----------



## Kl1234

Hello! I'm a bit confused. Are the FLP bags related to Goyard in anyway? They look so similar!


----------



## Kl1234

Never mind I understand now, I had seen a preowned bag that said Goyard in the title along with FLP. I like it.


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM out for a spin in Chelsea today...


----------



## rowy65

Prada Prince said:


> Taking my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM out for a spin in Chelsea today...
> View attachment 2743143



Gorgeous!   I still haven't ordered my daily battle yet.  Hopefully that they opened a store in Tokyo , maybe NYC is next?


----------



## MrGoyard

Prada Prince said:


> Taking my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM out for a spin in Chelsea today...
> View attachment 2743143


 Amazing, many congrats! It looks so gorgeous and flawless.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I wish this brand was available in California along with Moynat!  
Fauré Le Page make beautiful canvas markings!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

MrVuitton said:


> Amazing, many congrats! It looks so gorgeous and flawless.




Thanks! I've been so in love with it, wore it to the office for the past week.


----------



## anmldr1

i just got back from paris  had a chance to visit the store!! i'll post pics as soon as i get a chance...everyone there was so nice and the bags are amazing!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Coupling my new Fendi bag bug with my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM...


----------



## katiel00

Just went there today! I had to restrain myself!!! Meduim tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red.


----------



## MrGoyard

Prada Prince said:


> Coupling my new Fendi bag bug with my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2757453


 Love it! Great combination!


----------



## MrGoyard

katiel00 said:


> Just went there today! I had to restrain myself!!! Meduim tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758592
> 
> View attachment 2758593


 So pretty! Many congrats on these beautiful purchases!


----------



## MrGoyard

Anyone knows the current prices of their pouches? E-mailed them, but sadly after two weeks still have not received an answer.


----------



## Prada Prince

MrVuitton said:


> Anyone knows the current prices of their pouches? E-mailed them, but sadly after two weeks still have not received an answer.




I actually just received an email from them today... I was inquiring earlier on about getting a pouch for my iPad mini. They provided me with the following prices. Hope this helps!

Pochette 20: 20x15 cm - 170

Pochette 30 : 29x19 cm - 200

Pochette 35 : 32x21 cm - 230

Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 365


----------



## Prada Prince

MrVuitton said:


> Love it! Great combination!




Thank you!


----------



## MrGoyard

Prada Prince said:


> I actually just received an email from them today... I was inquiring earlier on about getting a pouch for my iPad mini. They provided me with the following prices. Hope this helps!
> 
> Pochette 20: 20x15 cm - 170
> 
> Pochette 30 : 29x19 cm - 200
> 
> Pochette 35 : 32x21 cm - 230
> 
> Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 365


 Many thanks! Very much appreciated! =)


----------



## katiel00

Just an update on price from what I bought two days ago (all prices are gross)

Pouchette Gun Zip 18- 190 Euros
Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 645 Euros


----------



## katiel00

MrVuitton said:


> So pretty! Many congrats on these beautiful purchases!




Thank you!


----------



## elbow

I really love this brand, but I have to ask...how is the name pronounced? 

Is it Foe-ray le pahsh?


----------



## blue_acid

Does anyone know how much the Petit Parades are?


----------



## redish

does anyone know how much is the portefeuille 8cc wallet? TIA


----------



## trwhite88

redish said:


> does anyone know how much is the portefeuille 8cc wallet? TIA


The portefeuille 8cc wallet is 295 euro and currently available in Steel grey, Empire green and Walnut brown.

They also have a 6 card wallet which is 275 euro and available in Paris blue or Steel Grey

As for the porte cartes 4cc, it is 145 euro and only in Walnut brown for now. 

(The prices and availabilities include tax, and are from an email I received October 13th)


----------



## bagaholic29

Hi, 

I am planning to purchase an FLP daily battle. I already emailed them and according to them they ship to the US via TNT. I wonder for all the tpfers who purchased FLP bags going to the US do you get taxed by the couriers for customs or brokerage fee? Thanks!


----------



## katillathehun

Ooh ooh ooh! I can answer this! FLP will charge you this fee in advance. However, KEEP YOUR RECEIPT. I've ordered from them multiple times and usually don't have any issues. But one time, TNT erroneously billed me for customs fees later and it took months to clear up the matter with them. This is TNT's fault, not FLP's, but be warned that it could come up.


----------



## anmldr1

katillathehun said:


> Ooh ooh ooh! I can answer this! FLP will charge you this fee in advance. However, KEEP YOUR RECEIPT. I've ordered from them multiple times and usually don't have any issues. But one time, TNT erroneously billed me for customs fees later and it took months to clear up the matter with them. This is TNT's fault, not FLP's, but be warned that it could come up.




So if you have a bag shipped, there is no additional tax or customs charge in the us?


----------



## katillathehun

anmldr1 said:


> So if you have a bag shipped, there is no additional tax or customs charge in the us?




That is correct. You will pay this fee to FLP instead.


----------



## bagaholic29

I clarified over email and they are saying they have no control on customs duties. They said the bags can still be charged customs duties upon receipt in the US. I'm not sure if they changed shipping policies recently but their shipping quote to me says "without tax, includes insurance"


Also I like to purchase a carry-on pop in pink, the rue cambon said it is sold out even in daily battle. Is it still worth asking in la fayette store?


----------



## katillathehun

I'm guessing they mean that the duty fee they charge you upfront is an estimate that may not cover everything. In my experience, though, their estimate is actually higher than what the customs fee would be, so I've never been charged anything in the states (except for one time that was a mistake, but that was on TNT's end and was resolved). That said, it's entirely possible they might have changed their policies very recently.


----------



## anmldr1

I was told that the customs and duty charges are not included in the shipping. This was mid sept, when I was in their store.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

My latest acquisition, 35 MM in Bleu de Paris


----------



## MrGoyard

LVuittonLuvr said:


> My latest acquisition, 35 MM in Bleu de Paris
> View attachment 2820529


 Oh wow, gorgeous! Congrats =)


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

MrVuitton said:


> Oh wow, gorgeous! Congrats =)



Thanks!


----------



## Prada Prince

LVuittonLuvr said:


> My latest acquisition, 35 MM in Bleu de Paris
> View attachment 2820529




Congrats! We're bag twins now! (albeit in different shades  )


----------



## Paris20

Can I ask if anyone here ordered from California and was charged US Customs fees? I'm about to place an order for a Daily Battle Zippe, gun pouch and tassel and want to know what to expect regarding fees.

Since I have not seen the bags in person and for those who have, what is your opinion about the Zippe vs regular Daily Battle? I want one in small and was attracted that it has the zipper. Also will an IPhone 5s fit in a small gun pouch?

TIA!


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Prada Prince said:


> Congrats! We're bag twins now! (albeit in different shades  )




Thanks, Prada Prince! Actually, your post here was the one that influenced me to get the 35mm rather than another Daily Battle. Question though, is yours made in Italy and does the zipper hit the Faure tag inside as you open and close your bag?


----------



## Prada Prince

LVuittonLuvr said:


> Thanks, Prada Prince! Actually, your post here was the one that influenced me to get the 35mm rather than another Daily Battle. Question though, is yours made in Italy and does the zipper hit the Faure tag inside as you open and close your bag?



Yes, mine is made in Italy. Is yours not? I haven't noticed it hitting the Faure tag though, but I guess since it's stitched at the top, it probably does, but it hasn't caused any snagging action or anything of the sort. Still a smooth zippered action.


----------



## LVuittonLuvr

Prada Prince said:


> Yes, mine is made in Italy. Is yours not? I haven't noticed it hitting the Faure tag though, but I guess since it's stitched at the top, it probably does, but it hasn't caused any snagging action or anything of the sort. Still a smooth zippered action.



Yup!  Mine is from Italy too.  I love the bag except I am kinda miffed about the occasional snagging because it wears out the tag a little bit. Other than that, I love the size, the resiliency of the canvas and the overall look of it. It's so different from my other Speedy type bags.


----------



## MrGoyard

Will be visiting Paris next week, will definitely check the store out, very excited!


----------



## Rouge H

Love these thanks for sharing.


----------



## hipnycmom

I opened this thread just out of curiosity and am so glad I did! I saw someone in Chicago a few months ago carrying the Daily Battle tote (I did not know its name at the time) and have been obsessed about it ever since. I have looked everywhere on this forum and everywhere online but have had no luck until today.  I am so thrilled! Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and information. Sent them an email inquiry and will hopefully have my first FLP bag soon!


----------



## katiel00

hipnycmom said:


> I opened this thread just out of curiosity and am so glad I did! I saw someone in Chicago a few months ago carrying the Daily Battle tote (I did not know its name at the time) and have been obsessed about it ever since. I have looked everywhere on this forum and everywhere online but have had no luck until today.  I am so thrilled! Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and information. Sent them an email inquiry and will hopefully have my first FLP bag soon!




Oh yay! Oh how I love mine. I get sooo many compliments, a lot more than any other bag that I own.


----------



## MrGoyard

hipnycmom said:


> I opened this thread just out of curiosity and am so glad I did! I saw someone in Chicago a few months ago carrying the Daily Battle tote (I did not know its name at the time) and have been obsessed about it ever since. I have looked everywhere on this forum and everywhere online but have had no luck until today.  I am so thrilled! Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and information. Sent them an email inquiry and will hopefully have my first FLP bag soon!


 That's great to hear! Can't wait to see your future FLP bag


----------



## hipnycmom

MrVuitton said:


> That's great to hear! Can't wait to see your future FLP bag


Thank you! I ordered the Carry On tote in green. I can't wait!


----------



## BleuSaphir

Prada Prince said:


> I was in Paris over the weekend, and finally took the plunge and acquired a Faure Le Page piece at the Rue Cambon store.
> 
> Having had my heart set on getting one of the pochettes for my iPad Mini, I was gutted to find out that the smallest size pochette couldn't fit the Mini, and the next size up was simply too big for it.
> 
> Previously, I had considered getting myself the gun pouch out of the sheer novelty of it, but after mulling it over, and pawing the pouch, I decided against it, since I couldn't, for the life of me, think about when or what I would use the pouch for.
> 
> Having said that, I did fall in love with the bags, and I ended up walking out of the store with a gorge Le 35 MM bag, in Gris Acier. I've always wanted a small duffel bag, with a shoulder strap, but debated about finding the right one, and once I found the Faure Le Page version, I certainly didn't look back. I considered the Daily Battle, but I just found the bucket silhouette of the tote too feminine for my tastes. I also preferred a more sturdy bag in comparison to a tote... It currently retails for &#8364;690.
> 
> I hemmed and hawed and debated between the Gris Acier and the Bleu Paris, but ended up going with my gut, and with my first initial choice, the Gris Acier. There's just a certain je ne sais quoi about it, especially when combined with the scale motif, to give it that armour vibe...
> 
> The sales assistants were very helpful as well. The Le 35 MM comes with a thin and thick shoulder strap, but she didn't have the thick one in stock, and promised to ship it over to my address in London free of charge once they receive the stock. Also, had I decided to stay in Paris for about a week, I would have been able to have the bag hot-stamped with my initials, but unfortunately, my schedule just didn't permit it.
> 
> Without further adieu, please find below, my new Le 35 MM, in Gris Acier. Apologies for the flash, it was just too dark last night to get a decent pic...



What size would this bag be equivalent to the Keepall sizes? the 45 cm? Smaller?
Might be interested in ordering...but I am nervous how payment would be processed from the US without any psychical way to pay without being in a store or no online store ...ush:

Really wish they could have a couple of retail presences in the US and put information on their Website!!!


----------



## Prada Prince

Luxe_addiction said:


> What size would this bag be equivalent to the Keepall sizes? the 45 cm? Smaller?
> Might be interested in ordering...but I am nervous how payment would be processed from the US without any psychical way to pay without being in a store or no online store ...ush:
> 
> Really wish they could have a couple of retail presences in the US and put information on their Website!!!




I'm not particularly sure how this compares to a keepall. I'm assuming from the name of the bag that it's around 35 cm.


----------



## BleuSaphir

Prada Prince said:


> I'm not particularly sure how this compares to a keepall. I'm assuming from the name of the bag that it's around 35 cm.



Oh okay...Hmmm still thinking of wanting one...


----------



## jmad122

These bags look like the perfect bag for me.  Can anyone that has had one for a while speak to the quality of it?  
Where is the best place to see detailed photos?  
TIA


----------



## hipnycmom

Luxe_addiction said:


> What size would this bag be equivalent to the Keepall sizes? the 45 cm? Smaller?
> Might be interested in ordering...but I am nervous how payment would be processed from the US without any psychical way to pay without being in a store or no online store ...ush:
> 
> Really wish they could have a couple of retail presences in the US and put information on their Website!!!




I asked about the 35MM and based on the measurements they gave me (35 x 20 x 20) it is closest to a speedy 35. I hope this helps!


----------



## hipnycmom

My Carry On tote just arrived at my door. I am beyond thrilled with both the bag and this company! I sent my first email inquiry on Thursday, placed my order on Friday and it arrived today.  Unbelievable!

I was trying to decide among the Carry On, the Daily Battle and the 35 MM. I generally prefer bags that have both a short hand strap and a long shoulder/crossbow strap, and I really don't carry too much on a daily basis.  As it turns out the Carry On is really the perfect size for me. It has almost exactly the same dimensions as a small Longchamp Le Plaige Neo, only the material gives it a bit more structure so it gives the impression of being a bit bigger. 

The black interior lining has a bit of a felt-like texture which I actually like. And I really like how there is a larger slip pocket behind the single interior zip pocket. 

I was worried about how the canvas would feel and I am pleasantly surprised.  The leather is pebbled, which I am really partial to, and the canvas feels substantial. It is not cheap-looking. Stitching is nice and even. 

My bag came with the thin shoulder strap (vs the thick one) which is leather on one side and printed canvas on the reverse. It looks like a really solid/sturdy strap. 

First impression out of the box - this bag is perfect for me! I am so happy with it. I have to say this is one bag I don't think I would have found without TPF. 

I took a few pictures to share.  It's really cloudy outside and the only room with decent light was the kids' little home library so apologies in advance.


----------



## anmldr1

hipnycmom said:


> My Carry On tote just arrived at my door. I am beyond thrilled with both the bag and this company! I sent my first email inquiry on Thursday, placed my order on Friday and it arrived today.  Unbelievable!
> 
> I was trying to decide among the Carry On, the Daily Battle and the 35 MM. I generally prefer bags that have both a short hand strap and a long shoulder/crossbow strap, and I really don't carry too much on a daily basis.  As it turns out the Carry On is really the perfect size for me. It has almost exactly the same dimensions as a small Longchamp Le Plaige Neo, only the material gives it a bit more structure so it gives the impression of being a bit bigger.
> 
> The black interior lining has a bit of a felt-like texture which I actually like. And I really like how there is a larger slip pocket behind the single interior zip pocket.
> 
> I was worried about how the canvas would feel and I am pleasantly surprised.  The leather is pebbled, which I am really partial to, and the canvas feels substantial. It is not cheap-looking. Stitching is nice and even.
> 
> My bag came with the thin shoulder strap (vs the thick one) which is leather on one side and printed canvas on the reverse. It looks like a really solid/sturdy strap.
> 
> First impression out of the box - this bag is perfect for me! I am so happy with it. I have to say this is one bag I don't think I would have found without TPF.
> 
> I took a few pictures to share.  It's really cloudy outside and the only room with decent light was the kids' little home library so apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826905
> View attachment 2826906
> View attachment 2826907




Congrats on your bag. I just bought a carry-on bag a couple months ago when I was visiting Paris and I love it!!  I just placed an order for a larger size wallet this past sat...I was curious if there was an additional customs fee that was charged?  I had the wallet shipped this time...
Enjoy your bag!  I get stopped all the time when I use mine


----------



## hipnycmom

anmldr1 said:


> Congrats on your bag. I just bought a carry-on bag a couple months ago when I was visiting Paris and I love it!!  I just placed an order for a larger size wallet this past sat...I was curious if there was an additional customs fee that was charged?  I had the wallet shipped this time...
> Enjoy your bag!  I get stopped all the time when I use mine


I wasn't charged any customs fees today. The package was delivered by FEdEx and left at my door step.

I am glad to know that you've had your Carry On for a couple of months and still love it. I am really looking forward to using mine  a lot

I wish they had an online catalog we could peruse - I am sure they have a lot of interesting items! How much did they charge for shipping the wallet, if I may ask? I was thinking of ordering some small items as well but decided to go for just the bag right now since I was ordering sight unseen.


----------



## anmldr1

hipnycmom said:


> I wasn't charged any customs fees today. The package was delivered by FEdEx and left at my door step.
> 
> I am glad to know that you've had your Carry On for a couple of months and still love it. I am really looking forward to using mine  a lot
> 
> I wish they had an online catalog we could peruse - I am sure they have a lot of interesting items! How much did they charge for shipping the wallet, if I may ask? I was thinking of ordering some small items as well but decided to go for just the bag right now since I was ordering sight unseen.




I also found out about the brand through tpf. My husband and I stopped in Paris for three days at the end of our honeymoon in sept...we stayed right around the corner from the flag ship store. Everyone in the store was so nice and friendly. I ended up buying the carry-on in a pop color (pink) and a daily battle in the paris blue with yellow trim. I had gone to the goyard store right before stopping into flp.  The people in goyard were so rude...totally turned me off to the brand. 
Flp's bags are so much sturdier...I think they are better quality. Especially given the price. I use my daily battle all the time as well!  It's the perfect bag . I was actually considering ordering another color.
They charged me 65 euros for shipping just the wallet.  They stated it would be 100 euros if I added a daily battle in with that shipment. 
I just love that the bag isn't all that common as well.


----------



## BleuSaphir

hipnycmom said:


> I asked about the 35MM and based on the measurements they gave me (35 x 20 x 20) it is closest to a speedy 35. I hope this helps!




Thank you...can you give your card information entirely on email when inquiring an order from out of the country? Would it also be better to translate the emails to French to make it easier for them? lol

Really want the card holder and the gun pochette for sure. 

I hope someday they could open a US store or consider Barneys as a place to sell their goods in the future.


----------



## hipnycmom

Luxe_addiction said:


> Thank you...can you give your card information entirely on email when inquiring an order from out of the country? Would it also be better to translate the emails to French to make it easier for them? lol
> 
> Really want the card holder and the gun pochette for sure.
> 
> I hope someday they could open a US store or consider Barneys as a place to sell their goods in the future.




The lady who attended to me via email corresponded in perfect English so you shouldn't have any problems. 

You can email your credit information (which I guess isn't the safest option but it does work) or you can also call and they will take it over the phone. I hope this helps!


----------



## BleuSaphir

hipnycmom said:


> The lady who attended to me via email corresponded in perfect English so you shouldn't have any problems.
> 
> You can email your credit information (which I guess isn't the safest option but it does work) or you can also call and they will take it over the phone. I hope this helps!




Alright...I felt unsure emailer.  x.X


----------



## hipnycmom

anmldr1 said:


> I also found out about the brand through tpf. My husband and I stopped in Paris for three days at the end of our honeymoon in sept...we stayed right around the corner from the flag ship store. Everyone in the store was so nice and friendly. I ended up buying the carry-on in a pop color (pink) and a daily battle in the paris blue with yellow trim. I had gone to the goyard store right before stopping into flp.  The people in goyard were so rude...totally turned me off to the brand.
> Flp's bags are so much sturdier...I think they are better quality. Especially given the price. I use my daily battle all the time as well!  It's the perfect bag . I was actually considering ordering another color.
> They charged me 65 euros for shipping just the wallet.  They stated it would be 100 euros if I added a daily battle in with that shipment.
> I just love that the bag isn't all that common as well.




Thanks for sharing. I think the Daily Battle is going to be next for me. I used to own a couple of Goyard totes and I have to agree with you. I loved how light they were and enjoyed the pattern but they showed wear so easily. And while I understand how some luxury companies really prefer to be exclusive, I don't understand why that necessitates being rude or difficult. 

Just based on customer service alone I would gladly purchase from Faure Le Page again.


----------



## Mariapia

hipnycmom said:


> My Carry On tote just arrived at my door. I am beyond thrilled with both the bag and this company! I sent my first email inquiry on Thursday, placed my order on Friday and it arrived today.  Unbelievable!
> 
> I was trying to decide among the Carry On, the Daily Battle and the 35 MM. I generally prefer bags that have both a short hand strap and a long shoulder/crossbow strap, and I really don't carry too much on a daily basis.  As it turns out the Carry On is really the perfect size for me. It has almost exactly the same dimensions as a small Longchamp Le Plaige Neo, only the material gives it a bit more structure so it gives the impression of being a bit bigger.
> 
> The black interior lining has a bit of a felt-like texture which I actually like. And I really like how there is a larger slip pocket behind the single interior zip pocket.
> 
> I was worried about how the canvas would feel and I am pleasantly surprised.  The leather is pebbled, which I am really partial to, and the canvas feels substantial. It is not cheap-looking. Stitching is nice and even.
> 
> My bag came with the thin shoulder strap (vs the thick one) which is leather on one side and printed canvas on the reverse. It looks like a really solid/sturdy strap.
> 
> First impression out of the box - this bag is perfect for me! I am so happy with it. I have to say this is one bag I don't think I would have found without TPF.
> 
> I took a few pictures to share.  It's really cloudy outside and the only room with decent light was the kids' little home library so apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826905
> View attachment 2826906
> View attachment 2826907




Wow! What a gorgeous bag, hipnycmom !
I love it! Congrats!


----------



## hipnycmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous bag, hipnycmom !
> I love it! Congrats!


Thank you! I can't wait to take it out!


----------



## liliane314

jmad122 said:


> These bags look like the perfect bag for me.  Can anyone that has had one for a while speak to the quality of it?
> Where is the best place to see detailed photos?
> TIA


Hi, 
I have had a medium Daily Battle in Grey since July. I used it a little bit during the summer, but moved away to NYC for college in August. I have used the bag every single day since the very beginning of September, toting around a laptop, heavy textbooks, notebooks, and just about anything else you can think of.

I have put this bag through A LOT. Between getting pushed around on the subway to carrying it through pouring rain, this bag has been so trusty. Literally, it looks brand-new to this day. The coated canvas holds its shape perfectly--even when I've stuffed it under a seat on the bus, it goes right back to its original shape with no creasing. The pebbled leather has shown no wear, even on the bottom corners where it is most susceptible to damage. I could go on, but I think you get the picture...this bag is meant to be used and loved, and it truly is up for the challenge!

Also, a little unrelated, but I also have one of the pouchettes which I keep inside the bag. I had an unfortunate incident a month ago: my lipstick exploded inside all over the suede lining. I was so nervous! I took everything out, flipped the lining so it was outside, and hand-washed it in the sink. It dried immediately and looks as good as new. 

I hope that you decide to get one! I cannot speak highly enough about this brand!


----------



## MrGoyard

hipnycmom said:


> My Carry On tote just arrived at my door. I am beyond thrilled with both the bag and this company! I sent my first email inquiry on Thursday, placed my order on Friday and it arrived today.  Unbelievable!
> 
> I was trying to decide among the Carry On, the Daily Battle and the 35 MM. I generally prefer bags that have both a short hand strap and a long shoulder/crossbow strap, and I really don't carry too much on a daily basis.  As it turns out the Carry On is really the perfect size for me. It has almost exactly the same dimensions as a small Longchamp Le Plaige Neo, only the material gives it a bit more structure so it gives the impression of being a bit bigger.
> 
> The black interior lining has a bit of a felt-like texture which I actually like. And I really like how there is a larger slip pocket behind the single interior zip pocket.
> 
> I was worried about how the canvas would feel and I am pleasantly surprised.  The leather is pebbled, which I am really partial to, and the canvas feels substantial. It is not cheap-looking. Stitching is nice and even.
> 
> My bag came with the thin shoulder strap (vs the thick one) which is leather on one side and printed canvas on the reverse. It looks like a really solid/sturdy strap.
> 
> First impression out of the box - this bag is perfect for me! I am so happy with it. I have to say this is one bag I don't think I would have found without TPF.
> 
> I took a few pictures to share.  It's really cloudy outside and the only room with decent light was the kids' little home library so apologies in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826905
> View attachment 2826906
> View attachment 2826907


 Amazing, gorgeous color! Many congrats


----------



## MrGoyard

Sadly I had not a chance to visit the store, but saw some girls carrying a Daily Battle down the street. Loved it instantly, for sure I need something FLP on my next Paris visit! 
I did purchase a Goyard Voltaire bag


----------



## finestbrands

When I saw this bag, it was love at first sight.&#128525;i felt sudden intense heartbeat. So when I found out that they only sell in Paris, I checked every reseller who has an availble bag on hand! Unfortunately they're all Sold out! So I checked on Instagram #faurelepage, then i found this online reseller for pre orders  in Europe! Then BOOM, I Transferred money immediately! Just my luck coz she's living the country the next day! I wanted to share my Flp photos but I don't know how..  im a newbie and not so active in tpf, how do I post the pictures?


----------



## MrGoyard

finestbrands said:


> When I saw this bag, it was love at first sight.&#128525;i felt sudden intense heartbeat. So when I found out that they only sell in Paris, I checked every reseller who has an availble bag on hand! Unfortunately they're all Sold out! So I checked on Instagram #faurelepage, then i found this online reseller for pre orders  in Europe! Then BOOM, I Transferred money immediately! Just my luck coz she's living the country the next day! I wanted to share my Flp photos but I don't know how..  im a newbie and not so active in tpf, how do I post the pictures?


 That's amazing, can't wait to see ur pictures! =)
To add photos: Click 'go advanced' and then you can add them by clicking on the paperclip.


----------



## anmldr1

waiting for my carry-on to be delivered...it says it's out for delivery...will post pics as soon as i get it


----------



## anmldr1

The bag never came. It's being shipped via tnt. It said it was out for delivery this am...but never showed up...has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## anmldr1

My new carry-on bag. It finally arrived yesterday


----------



## MrGoyard

anmldr1 said:


> My new carry-on bag. It finally arrived yesterday
> View attachment 2837045
> View attachment 2837046


 Amazing! Many congrats =)


----------



## jacdo

Does anyone have a large and medium Daily Battle bag they can post comparison pictures of? Maybe even wearing them to see size against the body? I can't decide if I want a large or medium sized one. I'm 5 ft. 1 in. I don't want to be overwhelmed by a bag too big for me!


----------



## Tsundere

I love the little gun-shaped wristlets by this brand and the history of it.  
Maybe someday... My first purchase has to be that wristlet, though!


----------



## TaLuLaGee

Hello Fellow Fauré Le Page Lovers,

Based on your experiences, I would appreciate knowing if I should expect US customs to charge me duties & taxes should I have a Daily Battle shipped from Paris boutique to California?

Thank you for your kind input.


----------



## manpursefan

Just for comparison, how much is the Faure Le Page equivalent of the Goyard Saint Louis GM? Is the price almost the same as the price of the Moynat Cabas? It seems like they're all very similar and based on reviews here, the Moynat and Faure Le Page will probably hold up better than the Saint Louis. 

I don't plan to buy the Moynat or Faure Le Page though as I really prefer the Goyardine canvas.


----------



## xichic

Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!

I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions. 

I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.

Here you go!


----------



## MrGoyard

xichic said:


> Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!
> 
> I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions.
> 
> I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.
> 
> Here you go!


 Sorry to hear your bad experience at the Goyard store. Next time you visit Goyard, ask for Petra, she is very nice and helpful. But I do understand what you mean, some of their staff comes off as very cold. 

Happy to hear your FLP visit was successful. And love your amazing pieces. Many congrats! =)


----------



## katiel00

xichic said:


> Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!




Beautiful pieces!! I truly love FLP and hope to add more to my collection soon. Congrats!!


----------



## papertrees

Hello!

I have a dilemma. I am torn between getting the Daily Battle Tote in small (gray or black with yellow piping) or the one with the zippered top (which comes in red, green, or blue).

What do you guys think? I'm thinking aesthetics vs functionality.

I am really torn, and I have to make a decision today  Haha

ETA: the one with the zippered top does not come with the yellow piping, which I find super appealing, so I really don't know!


----------



## jyyanks

Love this!  I've been looking for an alternate to the LV Neverfull and this is right up my alley.  I need to check it out ASAP!


----------



## anmldr1

papertrees said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a dilemma. I am torn between getting the Daily Battle Tote in small (gray or black with yellow piping) or the one with the zippered top (which comes in red, green, or blue).
> 
> What do you guys think? I'm thinking aesthetics vs functionality.
> 
> I am really torn, and I have to make a decision today  Haha
> 
> ETA: the one with the zippered top does not come with the yellow piping, which I find super appealing, so I really don't know!




I was just in Paris in sept and was tempted by the zipper top daily battle as well...when I tried them in, the regular tote (without the zipper) seemed to lay much better then the bag with the zipper. I ended up getting the Amal daily battle in blue with yellow trim


----------



## papertrees

anmldr1 said:


> I was just in Paris in sept and was tempted by the zipper top daily battle as well...when I tried them in, the regular tote (without the zipper) seemed to lay much better then the bag with the zipper. I ended up getting the Amal daily battle in blue with yellow trim



I think I'm going to get the one without the zipper.

The picture from a few posts above- is that gray or black? It's pushing me heavily towards the yellow-trimmed direction! Haha

P.S. I am also sort of contemplating a green or a red since they are colors of the year (I was told) and I need all the luck I can get. Haha.


----------



## Paris20

xichic said:


> Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!
> 
> I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions.
> 
> I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.
> 
> Here you go!


Xichic- is that the small gun pouch or a coin purse? Can I ask how much it is? Thank you!


----------



## sdtinkgn

look great


----------



## MochaCake

Anmldr1, congrats on your new carry-on! Just wondering, does this bag have a zipper closure or is it open top? Is the strap detachable? Is this the regular or the mini carry-on? Sorry for asking you so many questions, I am just so interested in it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## xichic

I actually first bought the bag with the zipper because I wanted it to close when I travel. It did not look as great as the bag that did not zip so i exchanged it the next day. Definitely need to try both on to see the difference. 

Very happy on my decision. Can't wait to go back already!


----------



## MrGoyard

How is the canvas compared to Vuitton's?


----------



## anmldr1

MochaCake said:


> Anmldr1, congrats on your new carry-on! Just wondering, does this bag have a zipper closure or is it open top? Is the strap detachable? Is this the regular or the mini carry-on? Sorry for asking you so many questions, I am just so interested in it. Thanks in advance.



it is the regular sized carry-on bag...the mini came out two weeks later  i think i may order a mini though...the cross body strap is removable and it is adjustable...it has a zip top closure...it's a great bag! really comfortable xbody as well


----------



## MochaCake

anmldr1 said:


> it is the regular sized carry-on bag...the mini came out two weeks later  i think i may order a mini though...the cross body strap is removable and it is adjustable...it has a zip top closure...it's a great bag! really comfortable xbody as well





Now I'm more excited about this bag! Thanks so much for the info.  I'm leaning towards the mini. Yes, get the mini!


----------



## anmldr1

MochaCake said:


> Now I'm more excited about this bag! Thanks so much for the info.  I'm leaning towards the mini. Yes, get the mini!




The mini looks like it's the perfect size!  The bag is so well made!  Inside there is a zip pocket and another open pocket behind the zipper area. I thought the bag would be uncomfortable to wear cross body, because it's a little more structured...but it's really comfy


----------



## papertrees

I went ahead and ordered the small Daily Battle Tote with yellow trimmings in black.

Now, I'm eyeing the tassles!  Haha.

They seem so fat and cute, just trying to decide on the color now.


----------



## anmldr1

I just ordered the red iveress daily battle tote with studs. It's already been shipped, but now I'm having second thoughts...I visited the store in sept, and saw the dark brown tote with studs, which was amazing!  I figured the red would be just as amazing...I received a pic via email after she had already put the order through...it actually arrived today, but it's in my office and I left to go out of town before it arrived...thoughts?


----------



## anmldr1

Sorry, I forgot to add the pic


----------



## Winterbaby

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129



Love it.


----------



## justwatchin

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129



Really pretty!


----------



## pandorabox

MrVuitton said:


> View attachment 2006783
> 
> Gun pouches. Priced at 175 and 190


That's awesome. thanks!!!!


----------



## MochaCake

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129



It's pretty! I love the color!


----------



## manpursefan

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129


Looks good!


----------



## MrGoyard

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129


 Amazing! Lovely color and love the studs. =)


----------



## anmldr1

Thanks so much everyone!  I'm so excited to see it


----------



## MrGoyard

I'm going to Paris again in March, hope to pick up a pochette 30 in grey. Last time I visited they were out of stock. 

Anyone has experiences with their pochette's (pouches)? How is the quality, especially the canvas and stitching?


----------



## irishpandabear

Thanks everyone for all of the lovely pics and very helpful information as I am totally new to this brand, but 100% in love!


----------



## liliane314

MrVuitton said:


> I'm going to Paris again in March, hope to pick up a pochette 30 in grey. Last time I visited they were out of stock.
> 
> Anyone has experiences with their pochette's (pouches)? How is the quality, especially the canvas and stitching?



I have one of the smaller sized pouches! I cannot even begin to say how wonderful it is. 

The canvas is very durable (as you would expect no less from FLP!). There is leather piping on the corners/edges. I am always throwing my pouch around either in my Daily Battle tote, shoving it into my Proenza Schouler PS1 when I'm in a rush, or just using it on its own when I want to travel light. I've been using it for quite a while now and it shows literally no wear or scuffing. 

My favorite characteristic about the pouches, however, is the inside. The lining is very soft suede, and it is lightly padded. It also holds a lot of stuff nicely, too. 

If I ever get the chance to buy more from FLP, the first thing on my list is another pouch. I hope that you decide to get one! I do not think that you will be disappointed. I really cannot speak highly enough!


----------



## Shoppinmel

anmldr1 said:


> Sorry, I forgot to add the pic
> View attachment 2868129



Love the red and the studs.  I think it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## MrGoyard

liliane314 said:


> I have one of the smaller sized pouches! I cannot even begin to say how wonderful it is.
> 
> The canvas is very durable (as you would expect no less from FLP!). There is leather piping on the corners/edges. I am always throwing my pouch around either in my Daily Battle tote, shoving it into my Proenza Schouler PS1 when I'm in a rush, or just using it on its own when I want to travel light. I've been using it for quite a while now and it shows literally no wear or scuffing.
> 
> My favorite characteristic about the pouches, however, is the inside. The lining is very soft suede, and it is lightly padded. It also holds a lot of stuff nicely, too.
> 
> If I ever get the chance to buy more from FLP, the first thing on my list is another pouch. I hope that you decide to get one! I do not think that you will be disappointed. I really cannot speak highly enough!


 Many thanks for your reply! This sounds amazing, exactly what I'm looking for in a pouch. I was actually considering a Goyard MM Senat, but I just can't get over the 500 price. The FLP is the best alternative and has a great price point.
Now I can't wait to go, but have to be patient, only one month to go.


----------



## anmldr1

Thanks everyone for the comments on my new daily battle. I finally had a chance to pick up the bag. I'll post modeling pics later today
Still not sure how I feel about the bag being 1/2 way studded...I love the burgundy though


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

anmldr1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my new daily battle. I finally had a chance to pick up the bag. I'll post modeling pics later today
> Still not sure how I feel about the bag being 1/2 way studded...I love the burgundy though
> View attachment 2875702




This is a lovely bag!


----------



## Niamhmuc

Can anyone who has a carry on in the mini size tell me if the handles fold downward also, or just stick straight up only. I hope that makes sense! thanks!


anmldr1 your red daily battle with the studs is beautiful. I guess what they call red is more like burgandy? It looks like that in all the pictures I've seen.


----------



## Daphs

xichic said:


> Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!
> 
> 
> 
> I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go!




Congratulations on your great purchases! Can I ask how much the tassel and pouch were?


----------



## anmldr1

Niamhmuc said:


> Can anyone who has a carry on in the mini size tell me if the handles fold downward also, or just stick straight up only. I hope that makes sense! thanks!
> 
> 
> anmldr1 your red daily battle with the studs is beautiful. I guess what they call red is more like burgandy? It looks like that in all the pictures I've seen.



the red is definitely more burgundy...it's a beautiful shade of red


----------



## liliane314

anmldr1 said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my new daily battle. I finally had a chance to pick up the bag. I'll post modeling pics later today
> Still not sure how I feel about the bag being 1/2 way studded...I love the burgundy though
> View attachment 2875702




This is great! I personally think that the half-way studs are really special. I like that they get more sparse as they go up, almost as if trying to be a fade-out effect. May I ask if the studs make it really heavy? (I have the original medium Daily Battle and it is pretty light, so just curious!)


----------



## anmldr1

liliane314 said:


> This is great! I personally think that the half-way studs are really special. I like that they get more sparse as they go up, almost as if trying to be a fade-out effect. May I ask if the studs make it really heavy? (I have the original medium Daily Battle and it is pretty light, so just curious!)




It is a little heavier then the regular daily battle. The inside lining is also thicker...almost like a little padded...which also makes it a little less floppy. It is a beautiful bag...starting to grow on me.


----------



## amrx87

can't wait to check out this shop when i visit paris this summer!! anyone know the cost of a duffle bag?


----------



## MrGoyard

They only have the 20 zip pouches available at the moment. I hope the other sizes are restocked when I'm visiting in March. D=


----------



## MrGoyard

amrx87 said:


> can't wait to check out this shop when i visit paris this summer!! anyone know the cost of a duffle bag?


 I think it's around 1300. You can contact them via e-mail to get the exact price: boutique@faurelepage.com


----------



## hipnycmom

Niamhmuc said:


> Can anyone who has a carry on in the mini size tell me if the handles fold downward also, or just stick straight up only. I hope that makes sense! thanks!
> 
> 
> anmldr1 your red daily battle with the studs is beautiful. I guess what they call red is more like burgandy? It looks like that in all the pictures I've seen.



I have the carry on but I don't know if it is the mini (didn't realize it came in more than 1 size). The handles stay up and do not flop downwards. I hope that helps.


----------



## sioaw

Does anyone know how much is taxes/duties if shipped here in United States...


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

I visited last month and purchased a green pouch with a wristlet.  Love it!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know how much is taxes/duties if shipped here in United States...



I can answer this, I just got my order today, I live in California they ship via TNT from France and it is delivered via UPS with no taxes/duties at delivery.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all the wonderful info. I fell in love with the daily battle last week and I had to order one.  I got the green daily battle and the key fob.  The key fob is to die for I love it!  I have to say their customer service is excellent.


----------



## papertrees

I am getting my Daily Battle next week. It's the black with yellow trim, small size, no zip.

In retrospect, I think I also want a carry on in red, plus an apparat strap.

Does anyone know if the apparat is adjustable or not? Seems like it's being used cross-body.

ETA: I also ordered a key fob. I got the gray one with yellow 'insides' if that makes sense. Haha.


----------



## anmldr1

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know how much is taxes/duties if shipped here in United States...




I have made three separate purchases and haven't been charged duty yet...hopefully, I don't get hit with a bill now. Tnt has always delivered the packages and they ship very quickly.


----------



## MrGoyard

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all the wonderful info. I fell in love with the daily battle last week and I had to order one.  I got the green daily battle and the key fob.  The key fob is to die for I love it!  I have to say their customer service is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 2884850
> 
> View attachment 2884851
> 
> View attachment 2884852
> 
> View attachment 2884853


 Gorgeous! The green is fabulous and love the tassel! Congrats =)


----------



## clearbright

I just ordered the medium daily battle in the grey w/black handles! Super excited! Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread with useful info and photos.


----------



## MrGoyard

clearbright said:


> I just ordered the medium daily battle in the grey w/black handles! Super excited! Thanks to everyone who posted in this thread with useful info and photos.


 Very exciting! Could you please reveal it once received? Would love to see the combination of the grey canvas with black leather. =D


----------



## clearbright

MrVuitton said:


> Very exciting! Could you please reveal it once received? Would love to see the combination of the grey canvas with black leather. =D



Will do! I think it's the same color combo as the photos you shared in the first post in this thread, just in the medium size.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

MrVuitton said:


> Gorgeous! The green is fabulous and love the tassel! Congrats =)



Thank you, and Thank for starting this thread


----------



## MrGoyard

clearbright said:


> Will do! I think it's the same color combo as the photos you shared in the first post in this thread, just in the medium size.


 Oh yes of course! I thought that was with grey trimmings, but now I see.


----------



## MrGoyard

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Thank you, and Thank for starting this thread


 Your welcome! It's great to have all FLP information in one thread.


----------



## papertrees

I got my small Daily Battle 

I had to figure out a way to attach the tassels outside. Hence, I squeezed it in with the buckle.

It's so lovely! And the material appears to really be scratch-proof. It also has a nice structure because it stands up on its own.


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

papertrees said:


> I got my small Daily Battle
> 
> I had to figure out a way to attach the tassels outside. Hence, I squeezed it in with the buckle.
> 
> It's so lovely! And the material appears to really be scratch-proof. It also has a nice structure because it stands up on its own.


Gorgeous congrats! Loving the yellow tassel


----------



## papertrees

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Gorgeous congrats! Loving the yellow tassel



Thank you!  

I actually ordered the gray tassels with the yellow 'filling,' but my SA got it wrong. Now that it's here, I've realized it does make for a nice accent to the overall look, so I'm not complaining 

I'm thinking of getting the red carry on now with an apparat strap  Haha


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

papertrees said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I actually ordered the gray tassels with the yellow 'filling,' but my SA got it wrong. Now that it's here, I've realized it does make for a nice accent to the overall look, so I'm not complaining
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the red carry on now with an apparat strap  Haha



I can see this brand getting addictive  - I want more....
Yes, the yellow looks really good on the bag


----------



## Daphs

For those that own a gun pouch, what do you put in it? Or do you just use it as decoration? I'd love to know!

I've been trying to decide between the Carry On and Zip Daily Battle for ages


----------



## batgirl416

Thank you for the one who started this thread!  I'm loving this bag and would like to find out more about it.  

I'm interested in the DAILY BATTLE - MEDIUM in SILVER GREY.  However, can't seem to decide on the regular one, the grey with yellow trim or the metallic grey.  Any of you with experience on seeing the three upclose?  If so, appreciate if you could send thru photos, especially close up shots of the print.


----------



## sioaw

Does anyone know the size of the regular carry on and mini carry on?


----------



## batgirl416

@katie100:  Your Daily Battle - Silver Grey is absolutely stunning!!! If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting some more photos in better lighting so that we can see the colours better?  

I'm trying to decide between a blue or grey (either metallic or regular) ... will need all the photos so I can decide.  Please help... enable me! ;D


----------



## batgirl416

katiel00 said:


> Just went there today! I had to restrain myself!!! Meduim tote in grey and small gun Pouchette in red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2758592
> 
> View attachment 2758593



@katie100:  Your Daily Battle - Silver Grey is absolutely stunning!!! If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting some more photos in better lighting so that we can see the colours better?  

I'm trying to decide between a blue or grey (either metallic or regular) ... will need all the photos so I can decide.  Please help... enable me! ;D


----------



## rowy65

papertrees said:


> I got my small Daily Battle
> 
> I had to figure out a way to attach the tassels outside. Hence, I squeezed it in with the buckle.
> 
> It's so lovely! And the material appears to really be scratch-proof. It also has a nice structure because it stands up on its own.



I was originally inquiring about a red mini carry on until I saw these pics.  I just asked if they had stock in the small green daily battle with the yellow trim so I'm probably going for that instead.  I'm hoping to place my order today!  
Congrats on the beautiful bag and thanks for the inspiration &#128521;


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Does anyone know the size of the regular carry on and mini carry on?



I asked for a size comparison and she sent me this pic if it's any help


----------



## papertrees

rowy65 said:


> I was originally inquiring about a red mini carry on until I saw these pics.  I just asked if they had stock in the small green daily battle with the yellow trim so I'm probably going for that instead.  I'm hoping to place my order today!
> Congrats on the beautiful bag and thanks for the inspiration &#128521;



Wow! Show us your bag when it arrives. I was actually deciding between the carry on and daily battle initially, then someone commented that the one without the zipper "falls" better 

But, ugh, the red carry on is super nice. Haha!

I agree that this brand is getting addictive!


----------



## sioaw

I finally placed the order today!!!they'll ship them on Monday. The SA said it takes 3-6 business days before I get them here in California. Can't wait!


----------



## rowy65

papertrees said:


> Wow! Show us your bag when it arrives. I was actually deciding between the carry on and daily battle initially, then someone commented that the one without the zipper "falls" better
> 
> But, ugh, the red carry on is super nice. Haha!
> 
> I agree that this brand is getting addictive!



Will do!   I got my confirmation from TNT yesterday so it's shipping out Monday .  I've been obsessing about FLP since the summer but could never bite the bullet.  The idea of what I've paid for shipping bothers the heck out of me but I rationalize that it's minus 20%.  Anyway, I saw the mini carry on and I loved it as I always found the regular carry on too big.   What drew me to this brand though was the daily battle.  As I saw more pics of the mini crossbody I knew I really wanted the daily battle so thank goodness they had stock.   I really love the pop of color of the yellow and I was leaning towards green in the mini carry on anyway.  I hope shipping will go smooth and that I won't be responsible for anymore tax or duties.   Big thanks to fellow tpf'rs, liliane314, Paristexan and TaLuLaGee for they're helpful info and posts on their past purchases to help me decide!   I really really hope this will satisfy my FLP itch as I have some Mansur Gavriel pre-orders coming in March : /


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> I finally placed the order today!!!they'll ship them on Monday. The SA said it takes 3-6 business days before I get them here in California. Can't wait!



Congrats!  Which size carry on tote did you decide on and which color?
Can't wait to see your pics


----------



## sioaw

Thank u! I got the regular red carry on , a small daily battle in gray and large gun pouch in brown.


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Thank u! I got the regular red carry on , a small daily battle in gray and large gun pouch in brown.



Wow!   That's some mix, you got a little of everything.   Can't wait to see pics of your purchases


----------



## mhiday95

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I wanted to thank everyone in this thread for all the wonderful info. I fell in love with the daily battle last week and I had to order one.  I got the green daily battle and the key fob.  The key fob is to die for I love it!  I have to say their customer service is excellent.
> 
> View attachment 2884850
> 
> View attachment 2884851
> 
> View attachment 2884852
> 
> View attachment 2884853



Gorgeous!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## katiel00

batgirl416 said:


> @katie100:  Your Daily Battle - Silver Grey is absolutely stunning!!! If it's not too much trouble, would you mind posting some more photos in better lighting so that we can see the colours better?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between a blue or grey (either metallic or regular) ... will need all the photos so I can decide.  Please help... enable me! ;D




Hello! Sorry for the late reply, I was out of the country &#128516; I'll post it in a few mins!


----------



## katiel00

katiel00 said:


> Hello! Sorry for the late reply, I was out of the country &#128516; I'll post it in a few mins!











Here she is!


----------



## sioaw

Nice!!!congrats!


----------



## rowy65

katiel00 said:


> View attachment 2899015
> 
> View attachment 2899017
> 
> View attachment 2899018
> 
> 
> Here she is!



So pretty!  I'm waiting for mine to come in.  TNT tracking is showing delivery for tomorrow.  I'm very excited to finally see one IRL !


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> So pretty!  I'm waiting for mine to come in.  TNT tracking is showing delivery for tomorrow.  I'm very excited to finally see one IRL !



Wow didn't it just ship yesterday? That's fast!

They said there was a logistical delay with TNT so my order (from a week ago!) just shipped today.


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> Wow didn't it just ship yesterday? That's fast!
> 
> They said there was a logistical delay with TNT so my order (from a week ago!) just shipped today.



Oh no!  Clearbright, so sorry to hear about your delay.  What is a logistical delay anyway?  More importantly, what did you order?  The tracking info says 2/18 for my delivery so fingers crossed.  I hate buying something I've never seen in real life.  I've only done it once before with mansur gavriel and that worked out great.


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> Oh no!  Clearbright, so sorry to hear about your delay.  What is a logistical delay anyway?  More importantly, what did you order?  The tracking info says 2/18 for my delivery so fingers crossed.  I hate buying something I've never seen in real life.  I've only done it once before with mansur gavriel and that worked out great.



I have no idea what a logistical delay means! haha. But I just checked tracking and the delivery date is this Thursday, so I guess once they send it it's pretty quick! 

I ordered a medium Daily Battle in grey with black handles. I know exactly what you mean about buying something you've never seen in real life! I'm a little nervous too... I was wavering between colors and sizes and almost changed my order after I placed it! hahah. Hope we both love our bags! What did you end up getting?


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> I have no idea what a logistical delay means! haha. But I just checked tracking and the delivery date is this Thursday, so I guess once they send it it's pretty quick!
> 
> I ordered a medium Daily Battle in grey with black handles. I know exactly what you mean about buying something you've never seen in real life! I'm a little nervous too... I was wavering between colors and sizes and almost changed my order after I placed it! hahah. Hope we both love our bags! What did you end up getting?



I originally was looking at the mini carry on.   I didn't like how it looked in mod pics though and changed to a small daily battle in green with yellow trim.   I love the pop of yellow.  I've been obsessing about this brand since last summer and only recently decided to bite the bullet.   I already have a LV neverfull in MM.   I felt the small daily battle was closest to it in size.  The gray medium was a great choice!  What were your other picks?


----------



## anmldr1

rowy65 said:


> I originally was looking at the mini carry on.   I didn't like how it looked in mod pics though and changed to a small daily battle in green with yellow trim.   I love the pop of yellow.  I've been obsessing about this brand since last summer and only recently decided to bite the bullet.   I already have a LV neverfull in MM.   I felt the small daily battle was closest to it in size.  The gray medium was a great choice!  What were your other picks?




You are going to love your daily battle bag!!  The quality is great and the bag is so unique. I get tons of compliments on my daily battles!!  Please post pics of your bag when you receive it bust beware that this brand is really addicting!!


----------



## oogiewoogie

Does anyone have the dimensions for the Daily Battle in the MM & GM sizes?


----------



## rowy65

oogiewoogie said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions for the Daily Battle in the MM & GM sizes?



Hi, these were the dimensions mailed to me by FLP- small 29cm tall, 44cm wide , 32 cm at base 
Medium- 32cm tall, 49cm wide, 37cm at base 
Large- 33cm tall, 56cm wide , 41cm at base
Hope this helps


----------



## clearbright

See attached for a pictorial comparison of the Daily Battle sizes with measurements in cm!


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> I originally was looking at the mini carry on.   I didn't like how it looked in mod pics though and changed to a small daily battle in green with yellow trim.   I love the pop of yellow.  I've been obsessing about this brand since last summer and only recently decided to bite the bullet.   I already have a LV neverfull in MM.   I felt the small daily battle was closest to it in size.  The gray medium was a great choice!  What were your other picks?



Ooh can't wait to see the green with yellow trim! Did it arrive yet?? 

Well, I knew I wanted a grey daily battle but waffled between grey or black trim and the medium or large size! haha. and then I thought maybe I should get a pochette too... but decided to start out with a medium daily battle for now.


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> Ooh can't wait to see the green with yellow trim! Did it arrive yet??
> 
> Well, I knew I wanted a grey daily battle but waffled between grey or black trim and the medium or large size! haha. and then I thought maybe I should get a pochette too... but decided to start out with a medium daily battle for now.



It came today but I had it delivered to my job and I was off today!  Will take pics of it in the am.  Not bad, 2 day delivery


----------



## oogiewoogie

Thanks for the sizing info!  I just placed my order for a Daily Battle MM in steel grey and a light blue/yellow Pom tassel &#128556;


----------



## rowy65

oogiewoogie said:


> Thanks for the sizing info!  I just placed my order for a Daily Battle MM in steel grey and a light blue/yellow Pom tassel &#128556;



Congrats!  You won't be disappointed!


----------



## rowy65

Presenting my small Empire Green Daily Battle.  It took 2 days to deliver from Paris to New York. As everyone has mentioned, the canvas is thick and sturdy and the bag stays upright on it's own.
I also loved the handwritten thank you that accompanied it.  For those still deciding on size, this small is equivalent to my LV MM Neverfull


----------



## rowy65

Mod pic , I'm 5'6 for reference


----------



## clearbright

YAY rowy65 love it!!!! That's a great size! (I'm really glad I went for the medium instead of the large btw, I think large would have been too large for every day!)

Do you love it?? Is it what you expected it to be?


----------



## clearbright

oogiewoogie said:


> Thanks for the sizing info!  I just placed my order for a Daily Battle MM in steel grey and a light blue/yellow Pom tassel &#128556;



Congrats!! Can't wait to see the steel grey!


----------



## Mariapia

rowy65 said:


> Mod pic , I'm 5'6 for reference




Great bag, rowy! The size is perfect!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> YAY rowy65 love it!!!! That's a great size! (I'm really glad I went for the medium instead of the large btw, I think large would have been too large for every day!)
> 
> Do you love it?? Is it what you expected it to be?



Clearbright!  I love it and I'm so glad I went with the tote as opposed to the mini carry on as I feel this would suit my needs for a daily bag better.  I feel that the canvas is so much thicker than the Goyard!  I'm happily surprised that it was better than I expected.  I'm totally confident you will receive yours by either tomorrow or Friday , so hopefully I will see pics of your grey battle soon!
The small for me is perfect as a daily bag and works as a nice alternative to my neverfull.  I would equivocate the large as more of a travel bag or overnight.


----------



## rowy65

Mariapia said:


> Great bag, rowy! The size is perfect!&#10084;&#65039;



Mariapia, thanks so much &#128536;!  I was hesitating also between the small and medium and glad I went with the small


----------



## sioaw

Got the package today!


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901327
> View attachment 2901328
> View attachment 2901329



That's great!  And you're in California , right?  Maybe clearbright will get hers today also!  Great choices!  I just love the yellow trim, it just seems to make the colors pop better and I love the red carry on!    Mod pics when you get a chance!  I'm thinking now I should of gotten a zip pouch also , oh well


----------



## oogiewoogie

rowy65 said:


> Congrats!  You won't be disappointed!





rowy65 said:


> Mod pic , I'm 5'6 for reference



Thank you!! the size looks perfect on you!! 



sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901327
> View attachment 2901328
> View attachment 2901329



Looovveee it~!! Ah.. now I'm think I should've got the grey with yellow piping! lol.  That red purse is too cute. 


I got the medium.. I hope it doesn't look giant on me.  I want to use it as a daily work horse and still have room in it for baby items if needed for the weekends.


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> Clearbright!  I love it and I'm so glad I went with the tote as opposed to the mini carry on as I feel this would suit my needs for a daily bag better.  I feel that the canvas is so much thicker than the Goyard!  I'm happily surprised that it was better than I expected.  I'm totally confident you will receive yours by either tomorrow or Friday , so hopefully I will see pics of your grey battle soon!
> The small for me is perfect as a daily bag and works as a nice alternative to my neverfull.  I would equivocate the large as more of a travel bag or overnight.



Yay i'm glad you love it! Mine still says out for delivery... I had it sent to my parents' house since it requires a signature, so I might not get it until tomorrow or Sat anyway! I'll def post pics once I do!

I agree the large is more of a travel bag. I liked the look of it hanging alone but once I got out my ruler and measured my existing bags, it helped me reinforce my choice of medium! I could probably have gone for small too but I like bigger bags.


----------



## clearbright

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Got the package today!



Oooh so gorgeous!! I love the grey with yellow. Congrats!!


----------



## rowy65

oogiewoogie said:


> Thank you!! the size looks perfect on you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looovveee it~!! Ah.. now I'm think I should've got the grey with yellow piping! lol.  That red purse is too cute.
> 
> 
> I got the medium.. I hope it doesn't look giant on me.  I want to use it as a daily work horse and still have room in it for baby items if needed for the weekends.



I think you made the right choice especially if it's going to double as a diaper bag on weekends.


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> Yay i'm glad you love it! Mine still says out for delivery... I had it sent to my parents' house since it requires a signature, so I might not get it until tomorrow or Sat anyway! I'll def post pics once I do!
> 
> I agree the large is more of a travel bag. I liked the look of it hanging alone but once I got out my ruler and measured my existing bags, it helped me reinforce my choice of medium! I could probably have gone for small too but I like bigger bags.



Well, I'll keep fingers crossed that you will get it tomorrow!  I lean more towards the smaller bags, look, my first choice was the mini carry on as I found the regular carry on too big.  If you lean towards bigger bags, you definitely made the right choice.  I'm now definitely regretting not getting a zip pouch now


----------



## Daphs

Can you guys help me decide? I don't know whether to get the zipped daily battle or the larger Carry On.

I originally bought the small Carry On and it was much too small, so I am exchanging it for one of these!

Help please? &#9996;&#65039;

LA


----------



## rowy65

Daphs said:


> Can you guys help me decide? I don't know whether to get the zipped daily battle or the larger Carry On.
> 
> I originally bought the small Carry On and it was much too small, so I am exchanging it for one of these!
> 
> Help please? &#9996;&#65039;
> 
> LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901723



For a larger bag, I would pick the carry on, this way you have an option of carrying on your arm or crossbody.  I saw a post earlier on this thread that a zipped daily battle tote was exchanged for a regular tote as the regular tote laid better than the zip.  Good luck on your choice


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Daphs said:


> Can you guys help me decide? I don't know whether to get the zipped daily battle or the larger Carry On.
> 
> I originally bought the small Carry On and it was much too small, so I am exchanging it for one of these!
> 
> Help please? &#9996;&#65039;
> 
> LA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901723


I'm loving the style of the carry-on.


----------



## oogiewoogie

anmldr1 said:


> My new carry-on bag. It finally arrived yesterday
> View attachment 2837045
> View attachment 2837046



Thinking of the next bag already and I haven't even received the first bag yet lol.  May I ask for a cross body modeling pic if you don't mind? Thanks! (and the price hehe)


----------



## redish

how much is the recent price for the pocket zipped ? TIA


----------



## batgirl416

@SIOAW@YAHOO.COM:  Your FLP in Steel Grey with Yellow Trim is absolutely stunning!  How are you liking it so far?  Would really appreciate if you can share some modelling shots!  Thanks!


----------



## batgirl416

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901327
> View attachment 2901328
> View attachment 2901329


@ SIOAW@YAHOO.COM: Your FLP in Steel Grey with Yellow Trim is absolutely stunning! How are you liking it so far? Would really appreciate if you can share some modelling shots! Thanks!


----------



## clearbright

My Medium Daily Battle in Gris Acier arrived on Thursday and I just picked it up today!! Love it!!! 

Here are some photos. The first pic is a little darker in terms of lighting than the other pics. I'll try to take a modeling pic later!


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> My Medium Daily Battle in Gris Acier arrived on Thursday and I just picked it up today!! Love it!!!
> 
> Here are some photos. The first pic is a little darker in terms of lighting than the other pics. I'll try to take a modeling pic later!



Clearbright , so so pretty !  Can't wait to see your mod pics!  That's awesome it came Thursday!


----------



## anmldr1

oogiewoogie said:


> Thinking of the next bag already and I haven't even received the first bag yet lol.  May I ask for a cross body modeling pic if you don't mind? Thanks! (and the price hehe)




I'm actually out of town. As soon as I get home I'll post them


----------



## sioaw

Height:5'1
This is the regular carry on bag


----------



## oogiewoogie

anmldr1 said:


> I'm actually out of town. As soon as I get home I'll post them







sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2904724
> View attachment 2904726
> 
> 
> Height:5'1
> This is the regular carry on bag




Thank you both! 

Sioaw it looks wonderful on you!! I love the color as well &#128077;. Is it nice and spacious inside? I'm thinking of replacing my damier speedy 30 b for the carry on.  Love your cardigan too


----------



## sioaw

It is pretty spacious and I love the color!


----------



## lvmk

Sorry if this has already been discussed but I have a few questions:

1. Do they offer a personal monogramming service like GOYARD
2. Do they make hard-sided trunks and luggage?


----------



## BleuSaphir

lvmk said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do they offer a personal monogramming service like GOYARD
> 2. Do they make hard-sided trunks and luggage?



Not too knowledgeable on this brand. But I definitely love their monogram print than Goyard. 
I am gonna say no on number one. But not so sure, just judging through their Instagram page. 
Two-I see one luggage trunk on their Instagram page. They are not like LV, Goyard, and Moynat. I think they started out making guns and other weapons in the beginning years.

Could someone correct if I am wrong?  :wondering


----------



## amrx87

Luxe_addiction said:


> Not too knowledgeable on this brand. But I definitely love their monogram print than Goyard.
> I am gonna say no on number one. But not so sure, just judging through their Instagram page.
> Two-I see one luggage trunk on their Instagram page. They are not like LV, Goyard, and Moynat. I think they started out making guns and other weapons in the beginning years.
> 
> Could someone correct if I am wrong?  :wondering



That sounds right... Im sure you could get it monogrammed by some aftermarket company. Those have been discussed in the lv forum


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2904724
> View attachment 2904726
> 
> 
> Height:5'1
> This is the regular carry on bag



Gorgeous sioaw!   I love the rich color, congrats!


----------



## rowy65

lvmk said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do they offer a personal monogramming service like GOYARD
> 2. Do they make hard-sided trunks and luggage?



Lvmk, I've been following this thread since last summer.  There are posts early in the thread by Edia and she had stated they offer hot stamping in gold and silver.  She also offered they don't proactively offer the service because it doesn't seem to last long


----------



## sioaw

Hello! Sad to say I'm a little bit disappointed with my gun pouch. I got the big one but can't fit my iPhone. I don't want to use it as a coin purse. Don't know what I should use it for. It's tucked away in my closet now....


----------



## rowy65

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Hello! Sad to say I'm a little bit disappointed with my gun pouch. I got the big one but can't fit my iPhone. I don't want to use it as a coin purse. Don't know what I should use it for. It's tucked away in my closet now....



Sorry to hear that sioaw!   I've seen posts where FLP sells a long strap that you can wear the pouch crossbody.   It's too beautiful  to stay tucked in a closet, hopefully you'll find a way to work it into your wardrobe


----------



## MrGoyard

lvmk said:


> Sorry if this has already been discussed but I have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Do they offer a personal monogramming service like GOYARD
> 2. Do they make hard-sided trunks and luggage?


 Sadly they do not offer a monogramming service similar to Goyard. They do hot stamping on leather, like LV does.

And as far as I know they don't do hdd sided trunks and luggage. But I'm not sure though. =)


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2904724
> View attachment 2904726
> 
> 
> Height:5'1
> This is the regular carry on bag


Love it!


----------



## sioaw




----------



## lvmk

Sorry for asking so many questions, but I'm really interested in this brand... Going to Europe in a few months and might wanna check it out... Do they offer special orders? (Like choosing your own leather color combos, trim colors and canvas, edging/glazing colors, etc.)? Do they have ANY, not even custom, but ANY luggage options, soft or hard sided? Is their product range large?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## lvmk

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2907421


Love the yellow edging/glazing !!!


----------



## Ghei759

SilviaLovesBags said:


> I can answer this, I just got my order today, I live in California they ship via TNT from France and it is delivered via UPS with no taxes/duties at delivery.


Mine was delivered Feb 13, got a bill for duties and tax after a week &#128532;


----------



## sioaw

Ghei759 said:


> Mine was delivered Feb 13, got a bill for duties and tax after a week &#128532;




Where are you from? Mine got delivered on feb 19. I haven't gotten any tax/duties bill. I'm in California


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Ghei759 said:


> Mine was delivered Feb 13, got a bill for duties and tax after a week &#128532;



That's weird. I got mine on Feb 8 and nothing so far. Weird thing is I bought a Bag from London. It was delivered by UPS and they held it hostage until I paid the duties. So I don't know how they would release a bag that had duties and then bill you?


----------



## Paris20

I did order from Goyard before and didn't get
charged any duties on delivery but after two weeks received a hefty bill from UPS. Can others who have ordered over 1 month ago chime in if they received any duties? 

I'm waiting for my Faure Le Page order to be completed ( waiting for a tassel) so I'm interested about the
Duties.


----------



## rowy65

Ghei759 said:


> Mine was delivered Feb 13, got a bill for duties and tax after a week &#128532;



I'm with everyone else.  Where are you that extra duties and tax were billed.  I would think the 95 they charged for shipping and expedition fees covered this.  I seem to remember an earlier posting that a tpf'r was charged fees but it was an error by TNT.   I received my bag 2/18/15


----------



## anmldr1

I have ordered from them on three separate occasions, the most recent being jan 17....o haven't received any bills for taxes or duty...maybe if the amount is over a certain number?


----------



## Ghei759

I live in California. The bill came from TNT Express NY, it says Customs Duty Invoice. FLP total purchase was 787euro, TNT charge $47 for customs duty. I will call them and clarify. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## liliane314

Hi everyone,
I ordered a tote, a pouch, and a tassle this summer. Wanted to chime in and say that probably about a month after I received the bag in the mail, I did in fact get a bill for taxes from UPS. Cannot remember off the top of my head how much it was for, but probably around $100.

Hope this helps!


----------



## rowy65

liliane314 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I ordered a tote, a pouch, and a tassle this summer. Wanted to chime in and say that probably about a month after I received the bag in the mail, I did in fact get a bill for taxes from UPS. Cannot remember off the top of my head how much it was for, but probably around $100.
> 
> Hope this helps!



So, is this bill from TNT to cover sales tax?  I received a bill today from TNT for $69.17.   I emailed Nada, my SA of what the 95 covered.
I recall an earlier post stating TNT charged a tpf'r in error


----------



## rowy65

katillathehun said:


> Ooh ooh ooh! I can answer this! FLP will charge you this fee in advance. However, KEEP YOUR RECEIPT. I've ordered from them multiple times and usually don't have any issues. But one time, TNT erroneously billed me for customs fees later and it took months to clear up the matter with them. This is TNT's fault, not FLP's, but be warned that it could come up.



This is the post I was talking about.  Hopefully the SA will clear this up


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> So, is this bill from TNT to cover sales tax?  I received a bill today from TNT for $69.17.   I emailed Nada, my SA of what the 95 covered.
> I recall an earlier post stating TNT charged a tpf'r in error



oh no! I thought the  95 covered any taxes or duties in addition to shipping.


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> oh no! I thought the  95 covered any taxes or duties in addition to shipping.



I thought so too.   Hopefully the SA will clear this up.  I saved my receipt thank goodness !


----------



## oogiewoogie

Oye... this makes me a little worried.  I had 2 shipments that were delivered on 2/16 via TNT & 2/26 from Fedex.  I wonder what the % is that they collect for customs.  I also saved the receipts and the paperwork that came in the packing slip... but not sure I understand what they mean besides the billed amount.


----------



## rowy65

"In addition, with regards to Incoterms (DAT ICC 2010 (Delivered At Terminal)), please note that the Maison Fauré Le Page assumes the responsibility to deliver every item purchased to the destination that will be indicated on the invoice form. Payment of custom taxes/rights, once the destination country is reached (if applicable), will be at the responsibility of the buyer"

That's my response from FLP , so be aware that the 95 only covers the delivery and shipping and handling fees. Depending which state it's delivered to will determine the extra fees.  It's all in the small print.  Now I know and that will definitely impact any future purchases with FLP 
&#128530;


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

That's a real bummer. It's going to impact mine as well. Thanks for sharing &#128530;


----------



## clearbright

rowy65 said:


> "In addition, with regards to Incoterms (DAT ICC 2010 (Delivered At Terminal)), please note that the Maison Fauré Le Page assumes the responsibility to deliver every item purchased to the destination that will be indicated on the invoice form. Payment of custom taxes/rights, once the destination country is reached (if applicable), will be at the responsibility of the buyer"
> 
> That's my response from FLP , so be aware that the 95 only covers the delivery and shipping and handling fees. Depending which state it's delivered to will determine the extra fees.  It's all in the small print.  Now I know and that will definitely impact any future purchases with FLP
> &#128530;





That's a LOT for shipping and handling!! 

How did the bill for customs/duties arrive, was it via USPS?


----------



## rowy65

clearbright said:


> That's a LOT for shipping and handling!!
> 
> How did the bill for customs/duties arrive, was it via USPS?



I know right?  But on the other hand, we are saving 20% immediately.  Technically , we are not saving 20% because it all goes back in the end between the 95 shipping fee and now this bill from TNT, comes out to $174.  Oy!  Thank goodness I love the bag but I think that will be it from FLP, at least until they finally open something stateside.
Yes, the TNT bill came via US mail


----------



## orledanirt

Does anybody know how much is their classic battle tote now in Paris? Going there in 2 months! 

I have been doing some reading and I think the body of St Louis is just so flimsy compared to FLP. 

I am now convinced to get my next "Neverfull" look &#128522;


----------



## Noni_88

orledanirt said:


> Does anybody know how much is their classic battle tote now in Paris? Going there in 2 months!
> 
> I have been doing some reading and I think the body of St Louis is just so flimsy compared to FLP.
> 
> I am now convinced to get my next "Neverfull" look &#128522;



I emailed them last week. 
Here is what they replied.

Our Daily Battle comes in 3 sizes and in 5 colors (Steel Grey, Paris Blue, Empire Green, Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse) 
Small: 640 / with yellow edging 670
Medium: 660 / with yellow edging 685. We do also have Metallic edition (Limited collection), its price is 680. 
Large: 690


----------



## orledanirt

Noni_88 said:


> I emailed them last week.
> Here is what they replied.
> 
> Our Daily Battle comes in 3 sizes and in 5 colors (Steel Grey, Paris Blue, Empire Green, Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse)
> Small: 640 / with yellow edging 670
> Medium: 660 / with yellow edging 685. We do also have Metallic edition (Limited collection), its price is 680.
> Large: 690




Thank you so much! Big help! &#128522;


----------



## octnybride

Does anyone know the cost of the both the mini and regular size Carry on? And what colors are available in this style?


----------



## sioaw

octnybride said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the both the mini and regular size Carry on? And what colors are available in this style?




The mini carry on is 840. The regular is 890. I'm not sure what colors are available as of today. The prices are quoted like a week ago.


----------



## MrGoyard

Was there a couple of days ago. Their pochettes are still out of stock, only the smallest size is available. D=


----------



## octnybride

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> The mini carry on is 840. The regular is 890. I'm not sure what colors are available as of today. The prices are quoted like a week ago.


Thanks!


----------



## SeasonYang

Dear All, thanks for all the information on FLP DB tote. I am from Singapore and I am very keen to get the tote directly from the boutique but I have to give them my credit card details, wonder how safe is it ? Anybody can share? Thanks in advance!


----------



## sioaw

I called them to give my credit card info instead of email. I have no fraudulent  activities in my card so far. It's been almost 2 months. It's safe.


----------



## SeasonYang

Ok, thanks for yr info.


----------



## rosinenbomber

rowy65 said:


> I asked for a size comparison and she sent me this pic if it's any help



hi, 

the one on the left is mini right?

does anyone know whats the price of it pls?


----------



## rowy65

rosinenbomber said:


> hi,
> 
> the one on the left is mini right?
> 
> does anyone know whats the price of it pls?



Hi, as of the beginning of March , it was 840 or 914.80$.  I would email them as their prices change and also to get a shipping quote.  Plus be aware, depending where you are, you maybe charged extra duty after it's shipped.  Hope this help


----------



## WonderingPhase

Thank you everybody for the detailed information. I'm very interested with Faure Le Page bag. but hearing the shipping charges and tax duty to be paid. having second thought about it since I have to ship it to Arizona.
But this bag is like in my mind all the time. I'm looking for daily bag that's sturdy. contemplating between the battle and the carry-on model...
and May I ask usually how long does it take to ship to the west part of US? and which courier is best to take? or is it dependent on which courier FLP used?


----------



## Paris20

WonderingPhase said:


> Thank you everybody for the detailed information. I'm very interested with Faure Le Page bag. but hearing the shipping charges and tax duty to be paid. having second thought about it since I have to ship it to Arizona.
> But this bag is like in my mind all the time. I'm looking for daily bag that's sturdy. contemplating between the battle and the carry-on model...
> and May I ask usually how long does it take to ship to the west part of US? and which courier is best to take? or is it dependent on which courier FLP used?



My order was placed on a Thursday and I received it the following Monday, really fast. It was shipped via TNT but was delivered by a local delivery company called OnTrac. 

I'm super happy with my mini carry on, really good everyday bag.


----------



## g.spongyme

Hi,
I am so keen to get the parade bag from Paris &#128536;
Anyone know the dimension of the bag and price ?


----------



## arkiemark

Hello all!  I've been a quiet fan of FLP for awhile.  After checking back to this thread over and over again and seeing recently how strong the dollar has been against the Euro, I finally pulled the trigger and ordered a Daily Battle 41 in grey and a metallic grey tassel by contacting sales associate Nada at the boutique.  The whole experience including correspondence (plenty of questions) and payment with her was so easy.  I'm super excited for both items to arrive soon (hopefully later this week). 

Many thanks to everyone who posted information all the way back to the beginning of the thread about their purchases and experiences!  It was super helpful!


----------



## WonderingPhase

@arkiemark, please do inform when your bag has arrived and if there's any duty to pay when the good entering USA.

Thanks


----------



## hennifer

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901327
> View attachment 2901328
> View attachment 2901329




@sioaw@yahoo.com can you tell me how big this key holder is please? Thank you.


----------



## SeasonYang

I am going to order the DB bag but can't make up my mind between the Paris blue and Gris Acier! I only get to see the colors from their FB, any recommendations for those who had see them physically ?? Please help


----------



## rowy65

WonderingPhase said:


> @arkiemark, please do inform when your bag has arrived and if there's any duty to pay when the good entering USA.
> 
> Thanks



I can answer this WonderingPhase as my DB was delivered in March.  I live in New York and the 95  covered shipping, handling and duties I guess to NY.  TNT, the delivery company also charged extra fees that differ to which state it delivered to for tax and duty


----------



## lvmk

g.spongyme said:


> Hi,
> I am so keen to get the parade bag from Paris &#128536;
> Anyone know the dimension of the bag and price ?


They'll give you any info you need if you email them. I included a link below.

>Contact Fauré Le Page


----------



## arkiemark

rowy65 said:


> I can answer this WonderingPhase as my DB was delivered in March.  I live in New York and the 95  covered shipping, handling and duties I guess to NY.  TNT, the delivery company also charged extra fees that differ to which state it delivered to for tax and duty


Oh good to know!  I'm expecting delivery on Tuesday and will post pics as well as delivery timeline. Not looking forward to the duties or sales tax though!


----------



## the_lvlady

octnybride said:


> Does anyone know the cost of the both the mini and regular size Carry on? And what colors are available in this style?




As of 3 days ago they only had the mini carry on in a darker brown and gray.


----------



## WonderingPhase

the_lvlady said:


> As of 3 days ago they only had the mini carry on in a darker brown and gray.



For the mini I'm not sure but for carry on classic I post the sizing


----------



## arkiemark

Lots of happy smiles!!!  I finally received the Daily Battle 41 in Grey on Monday (one day early)!  

Since it's my first Faure Le Page bag, I figured why not take some pics and share some impressions...

So I will say that Nada at the boutique was super helpful and the package was sent out very quickly.  Based on what I reading in the forum posts, I expected it in about 4-5 days, but it was actually a bit longer (about 7 counting the weekend).  Not sure why it took a bit longer, but the bag certainly made the wait worth it.  

The bag came without an FLP box but it did come with a huge dust bag.  I also ordered a separate the tassel in metallic silver and it also came with its own dust bag.  Add to that a couple of envelopes of receipts and a little item from Nada who included a hand written note which added a wonderful personal touch to the transaction.

I've had the bag for about just over a day and first impressions and comparisons to my LV's (easy point of comparison since a lot more people have them) are:

-The canvas is very different from Vuitton.  LV canvas (especially the Monogram Print) has irregular textured bumps and feels more supple in comparison.  The FLP canvas feels almost like coated burlap (not in a bad way either) and slightly more rigid (although still quite flexible especially for a tote).  My suspicion is that the canvas will hold up just as well as LV.  The canvas is backed with fabric on the interior.  In my case, I chose the black leather with grey scales and the interior came in black fabric.  Not sure if this is standard or changes with the exterior color. 

-Color wise, I decided on the grey since it's the most neutral of the colors offered.  For a guy, especially carrying a tote (not that common in Chicago), I didn't want it to stand out too much.  The grey is very subdued and somewhat dark but contrasts well with the yellow accents and lettering.  I'd compare it to LV Damier Graphite in terms of tone.  Nada gave me two choices of leather trim- black or grey and I'm glad I went with black since it's a nice contrast with the grey canvas and a bit more masculine.  Overall the grey and black combo is exactly what I wanted, but perhaps in the future I'll pick up some small accessories in the blue or green to add a pop of color.

-The stitching and leather are absolutely perfect.  No errant strays or missing or loose threads.  The leather has more texture than LV vachetta, and feels thicker as well.  While the exterior side of the handles have the same texture as the rest of the leather on the bag, the leather on the underside of the handles is completely smooth.  

-The three pieces of hardware on the bag are beautiful.  They basically consists of a single interior D-ring (long enough to loop over the top of the bag), and two buckles stamped with "Faure Le Page" on the sides for the adjustable handles.  I'm not sure if FLP changes the finish of the hardware depending on the color of the canvas, but with the grey and black combo, the hardware came in a warm silver (almost like polished nickel) and again comparable in quality to LV.  

-The separate accessory tassel very cool and is quite large measuring about 5.5" tall from the top of the hardware clip to the bottom of the leather.  It's a beautiful piece and I'm glad I ordered it in the metallic grey rather than the plain grey.  It has a certain pop and shimmer that adds a little eye candy to an otherwise subdued bag.  I didn't realize it, but underneath it has a key chain ring, which adds a surprising bit of functionality to what I thought was merely bag decoration!  I'm not sure I would store my keys in there, but nice to know I could just in case.

-Size wise, I'd say it's quite comparable to an LV Neverfull GM (this Daily Battle is the largest model- 41cm), big enough for all the daily essentials and then some.  One thing that I wish it had would be some sort of clasping or closing mechanism in the middle.  Because it's such a big bag, it tends to hang open when the handles fall outward.  I know the smaller totes have zippers, so maybe in the future FLP can add something like that to the 41 size.  

Since I received the bag only yesterday, I'm hoping to not get the accompanying sales tax charges from TNT/FedEx who delivered the bag.  Fingers crossed.  As far as price, with the dollar so strong against the Euro, the final amount came to:

Daily Battle 41: 575.00EU (with 20% VAT discount)
Tassle:                79.17EU (with 20% VAT discount)
Shipping:          100.00EU

TOTAL:             754.00EU or $831.69  (TERRIFIC PRICE!!!)

So in conclusion, I'm super excited to continue using the bag and seeing how it will break in.  I'm expecting the canvas to get softer as well as the leather, and hope to have it a long time for plenty more years of use.  Based on the first experiences, I'm quite impressed with the service and quality of the brand.  Also, since Faure Le Page is so uncommon here in the States, carrying it around feels like I'm in a special club of FLP aficionados on the lookout for anyone else who's "in the know"!  Will I get more?  Absolutely.  The question is when and what!


----------



## Mariapia

arkiemark said:


> Lots of happy smiles!!!  I finally received the Daily Battle 41 in Grey on Monday (one day early)!
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's my first Faure Le Page bag, I figured why not take some pics and share some impressions...
> 
> 
> 
> So I will say that Nada at the boutique was super helpful and the package was sent out very quickly.  Based on what I reading in the forum posts, I expected it in about 4-5 days, but it was actually a bit longer (about 7 counting the weekend).  Not sure why it took a bit longer, but the bag certainly made the wait worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> The bag came without an FLP box but it did come with a huge dust bag.  I also ordered a separate the tassel in metallic silver and it also came with its own dust bag.  Add to that a couple of envelopes of receipts and a little item from Nada who included a hand written note which added a wonderful personal touch to the transaction.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the bag for about just over a day and first impressions and comparisons to my LV's (easy point of comparison since a lot more people have them) are:
> 
> 
> 
> -The canvas is very different from Vuitton.  LV canvas (especially the Monogram Print) has irregular textured bumps and feels more supple in comparison.  The FLP canvas feels almost like coated burlap (not in a bad way either) and slightly more rigid (although still quite flexible especially for a tote).  My suspicion is that the canvas will hold up just as well as LV.  The canvas is backed with fabric on the interior.  In my case, I chose the black leather with grey scales and the interior came in black fabric.  Not sure if this is standard or changes with the exterior color.
> 
> 
> 
> -Color wise, I decided on the grey since it's the most neutral of the colors offered.  For a guy, especially carrying a tote (not that common in Chicago), I didn't want it to stand out too much.  The grey is very subdued and somewhat dark but contrasts well with the yellow accents and lettering.  I'd compare it to LV Damier Graphite in terms of tone.  Nada gave me two choices of leather trim- black or grey and I'm glad I went with black since it's a nice contrast with the grey canvas and a bit more masculine.  Overall the grey and black combo is exactly what I wanted, but perhaps in the future I'll pick up some small accessories in the blue or green to add a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> -The stitching and leather are absolutely perfect.  No errant strays or missing or loose threads.  The leather has more texture than LV vachetta, and feels thicker as well.  While the exterior side of the handles have the same texture as the rest of the leather on the bag, the leather on the underside of the handles is completely smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> -The three pieces of hardware on the bag are beautiful.  They basically consists of a single interior D-ring (long enough to loop over the top of the bag), and two buckles stamped with "Faure Le Page" on the sides for the adjustable handles.  I'm not sure if FLP changes the finish of the hardware depending on the color of the canvas, but with the grey and black combo, the hardware came in a warm silver (almost like polished nickel) and again comparable in quality to LV.
> 
> 
> 
> -The separate accessory tassel very cool and is quite large measuring about 5.5" tall from the top of the hardware clip to the bottom of the leather.  It's a beautiful piece and I'm glad I ordered it in the metallic grey rather than the plain grey.  It has a certain pop and shimmer that adds a little eye candy to an otherwise subdued bag.  I didn't realize it, but underneath it has a key chain ring, which adds a surprising bit of functionality to what I thought was merely bag decoration!  I'm not sure I would store my keys in there, but nice to know I could just in case.
> 
> 
> 
> -Size wise, I'd say it's quite comparable to an LV Neverfull GM (this Daily Battle is the largest model- 41cm), big enough for all the daily essentials and then some.  One thing that I wish it had would be some sort of clasping or closing mechanism in the middle.  Because it's such a big bag, it tends to hang open when the handles fall outward.  I know the smaller totes have zippers, so maybe in the future FLP can add something like that to the 41 size.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I received the bag only yesterday, I'm hoping to not get the accompanying sales tax charges from TNT/FedEx who delivered the bag.  Fingers crossed.  As far as price, with the dollar so strong against the Euro, the final amount came to:
> 
> 
> 
> Daily Battle 41: 575.00EU (with 20% VAT discount)
> 
> Tassle:                79.17EU (with 20% VAT discount)
> 
> Shipping:          100.00EU
> 
> 
> 
> TOTAL:             754.00EU or $831.69  (TERRIFIC PRICE!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> So in conclusion, I'm super excited to continue using the bag and seeing how it will break in.  I'm expecting the canvas to get softer as well as the leather, and hope to have it a long time for plenty more years of use.  Based on the first experiences, I'm quite impressed with the service and quality of the brand.  Also, since Faure Le Page is so uncommon here in the States, carrying it around feels like I'm in a special club of FLP aficionados on the lookout for anyone else who's "in the know"!  Will I get more?  Absolutely.  The question is when and what!




What a wonderful review, arkiemark![emoji106][emoji106]
Your pics are great too!
Thank you for sharing![emoji7]
I am sure you will get a lot of compliments!
Enjoy your stunning Battle!


----------



## UpUpnAway

Excellent review. Thank you. Congrats on your beautiful bag!


----------



## arkiemark

Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## Binkysmom

my new pochette [emoji7]


----------



## ocwifespurse

Binkysmom said:


> View attachment 2985050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new pochette [emoji7]


 
nice color...
it is more dark red eh?  congrats!


----------



## arkiemark

Binkysmom said:


> View attachment 2985050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new pochette [emoji7]



Beautiful!!


----------



## lolly1004

Binkysmom said:


> View attachment 2985050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new pochette [emoji7]



So pretty  
May I ask how much you paid and if you bought in Paris?  
I'm wondering the store availability of pochette 30's in store....


----------



## klynneann

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2907421



Love this!

I've been reading through this thread and these bags are beautiful, but the s/h fee then combined with the duties/taxes fees are a little too much for me to pull the trigger right now.  Maybe eventually they'll come stateside...


----------



## rowy65

klynneann said:


> Love this!
> 
> I've been reading through this thread and these bags are beautiful, but the s/h fee then combined with the duties/taxes fees are a little too much for me to pull the trigger right now.  Maybe eventually they'll come stateside...



I was saying that for the past year and a half before I finally decided to bite the bullet.  The only store outside of Paris is in Japan!  Maybe someone else on tpf  knows of intel about future US stores?


----------



## Binkysmom

lolly1004 said:


> So pretty
> May I ask how much you paid and if you bought in Paris?
> I'm wondering the store availability of pochette 30's in store....


I didn't buy in Paris. I just emailed them and they sent me a ton of pics. Price was 237.50 euros plus the export tax of 55 euros. Total 292.50 euros. waiting for my credit card to do the conversion. I didn't have to pay any extra duties (I'm in Canada)


----------



## SEC21

Hi all,

I have thinking about buying a Daily Battle for a year now (since I stumbled upon them in Paris).  I have finally decided to bite the bullet but can't make my mind up on colour and would love to hear your thoughts.  I am torn between the blue and the grey and whether yellow edging or not. Thank you!
Sarah


----------



## exelero

I bought this baby already a few months ago in Paris!! I think it's one of the most iconic pieces from Fauré le Page!

...ready?


----------



## exelero

...and a few more!!

It's the Gun zip pouch in blue, and so fun to carry around!


----------



## vazkamom

How much for daily battle zipper in paris? Thanks


----------



## micheniche

vazkamom said:


> How much for daily battle zipper in paris? Thanks


The small one is around 800ish. Large one is 900ish I think.


----------



## Fillintheblanks

Hi all, i finally decided i need a daily battle in small. Anyone knows its latest price? I live far far away from paris so i'm thinking to pre order the bag from reseller. She sells the small DB for around 800 euros and 850 for one with yellow trim. I wonder if the price is good enough.
TIA.


----------



## jcplee

Fillintheblanks said:


> Hi all, i finally decided i need a daily battle in small. Anyone knows its latest price? I live far far away from paris so i'm thinking to pre order the bag from reseller. She sells the small DB for around 800 euros and 850 for one with yellow trim. I wonder if the price is good enough.
> TIA.



As of May 1st, the price for a small DB is 660 (including taxes);
small DB with yellow trims is 690 if bought in store.


----------



## Fillintheblanks

jcplee said:


> As of May 1st, the price for a small DB is 660 (including taxes);
> small DB with yellow trims is 690 if bought in store.



Thanks jcplee &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## ocwifespurse

Just in case anyone need some updated pricing early May 2015:

Daily Battle:
- Small size: 660 including taxes/ with Yellow edgings: 690  including taxes / zipped Version: 810 including taxes,
- Medium size: 680 including taxes / with Yellow edgings: 710 including taxes
- Large Size: 690 including taxes

Carry On:
 - the Mini Carry - 860 
- the regular - 910 
- the large Carry - 1250 

Enveloppe Parade is currently available in the green color costs 790  including taxes (658,33  excluding taxes). 

Pochette Parade:
- full canvas : 830  including taxes (691,67  excluding taxes)
- half leather half canvas : 930  including taxes (775  excluding taxes)
- half metallic leather half canvas : 960  including taxes (800  excluding taxes)

Pochette 20: 20x15 cm - 180. (brown and green)
Pochette 30 : 29x19 cm - 210. (blue, green and brown)
Pochette 35: 32x21 cm - 240 (grey, brown and red)
Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 365
Pochette Zip 30 Bimatière (Canvas & Leather) - 285. (grey/grey, blue/blue, red/red).

Metallic bimatière pochette 30 (Canvas and leather) - 315  including taxes only 250 all colors combined. The available colors are green, brown and red.

Current as of early May 2015.  Hope this helps!


----------



## donnacarp

thanks for all the pics. I ran across this brand while looking for a wallet. Sadly, the only place I could find anything is on eBay and it scares me to buy from there having never seen the bags.


----------



## wilsonbunbun100

Can anyone post some "action" shots u were wearing ur FLP daily battle bag? I would love to see how it hang when u carry it  the bag looks so smart but pretty at same time. Specially love the shoulder stripe can readjust length!! Thank u so much !!!!


----------



## mothbeast

Does the zip version come in all the sizes now? Do you think you could leave it unzipped while using it if you didn't need to close it?


----------



## abliu

ocwifespurse said:


> Just in case anyone need some updated pricing early May 2015:
> 
> Daily Battle:
> - Small size: 660 including taxes/ with Yellow edgings: 690  including taxes / zipped Version: 810 including taxes,
> - Medium size: 680 including taxes / with Yellow edgings: 710 including taxes
> - Large Size: 690 including taxes
> 
> Carry On:
> - the Mini Carry - 860 
> - the regular - 910 
> - the large Carry - 1250 
> 
> Enveloppe Parade is currently available in the green color costs 790  including taxes (658,33  excluding taxes).
> 
> Pochette Parade:
> - full canvas : 830  including taxes (691,67  excluding taxes)
> - half leather half canvas : 930  including taxes (775  excluding taxes)
> - half metallic leather half canvas : 960  including taxes (800  excluding taxes)
> 
> Pochette 20: 20x15 cm - 180. (brown and green)
> Pochette 30 : 29x19 cm - 210. (blue, green and brown)
> Pochette 35: 32x21 cm - 240 (grey, brown and red)
> Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 365
> Pochette Zip 30 Bimatière (Canvas & Leather) - 285. (grey/grey, blue/blue, red/red).
> 
> Metallic bimatière pochette 30 (Canvas and leather) - 315  including taxes only 250 all colors combined. The available colors are green, brown and red.
> 
> Current as of early May 2015.  Hope this helps!


Thanks for posting pricing info, ocwifespurse! 

Do you happen to know if these prices are for U.S. customers (so, price minus VAT)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ocwifespurse

abliu said:


> Thanks for posting pricing info, ocwifespurse!
> 
> Do you happen to know if these prices are for U.S. customers (so, price minus VAT)? Thanks in advance!



you are very welcome...

where it says "excluding tax" then its the price minus VAT...
I just realized that many I listed did not have the de-taxed price...

but if you are ordering from Paris directly, VAT savings with the shipping and handling will even out...

email the boutique directly..Nada at the boutique was great with me...


----------



## malaysian

A comparison of the different sizes pouches and other picture shows the 2nd largest size pouch in Walnut Brown (dark or taupe leather trim) and Red.
Hope this helps!







The Pochette 30 (second largest) costs 230 &#8364; including taxes and the Pochette 41 (largest) costs 380 &#8364; including taxes.


----------



## lvmk

Can someone tell me if FLP has men's wallets? I want to get one for someone as a gift.


----------



## flyback

I got a zipped Daily Battle while in Paris early this year and am loving it.  

It's a bit heavier than my LV Neverfull MM but it's great for travel because I don't have to worry about stuff falling out especially when going through airport security.


----------



## flyback

lvmk said:


> Can someone tell me if FLP has men's wallets? I want to get one for someone as a gift.


Yes they have men's wallets.  I got one for my Dad for his birthday and he loves it.  He also loves that it's fairly unique and not many have it.


----------



## lvmk

flyback said:


> Yes they have men's wallets.  I got one for my Dad for his birthday and he loves it.  He also loves that it's fairly unique and not many have it.




Thanks for the quick reply! Do they do heat stamping? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## flyback

lvmk said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Do they do heat stamping? How much was it if you don't mind me asking?


They can do the customised initials but I'm not sure if it's via heat stamping.  If I remember correctly the SA said it takes about 5 days to do it.  I didn't ask the price anymore because I was leaving the next day and wouldn't be able to get it done.

Am sure you can email them directly to inquire.


----------



## flyback

my DB


----------



## lvmk

flyback said:


> They can do the customised initials but I'm not sure if it's via heat stamping.  If I remember correctly the SA said it takes about 5 days to do it.  I didn't ask the price anymore because I was leaving the next day and wouldn't be able to get it done.
> 
> Am sure you can email them directly to inquire.


Oh i meant the price of the wallet... Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mochaccino

Hi, can someone please comment on how long after you emailed the Paris boutique until they responded? Trying to decide if I need to send a follow up email


----------



## abliu

ocwifespurse said:


> you are very welcome...
> 
> where it says "excluding tax" then its the price minus VAT...
> I just realized that many I listed did not have the de-taxed price...
> 
> but if you are ordering from Paris directly, VAT savings with the shipping and handling will even out...
> 
> email the boutique directly..Nada at the boutique was great with me...


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## abliu

There hasn't been many reviews of the Carry-On. I would loooove to hear from current owners of this item:
- How long have  you had it and how is it holding up?
- How often to you carry it and what do you carry in it?

I'm trying to decide between the mini and the medium/regular and would love to hear your thoughts in general. I don't often order items online, especially not those coming from overseas. Any pictures would be much appreciate as well.

A huge THANK YOU in advance for any insight you'd be willing to share!


----------



## abliu

mochaccino said:


> Hi, can someone please comment on how long after you emailed the Paris boutique until they responded? Trying to decide if I need to send a follow up email


It's varied for me, between 1-3 days. I'm sure you'll hear back soon


----------



## flyback

lvmk said:


> Oh i meant the price of the wallet... Thanks for the reply!


Oh sorry, I thought you meant the stamping.

Actually, I got my Dad the small wallet which is more like a folded card case and I no longer have the receipt but I think it was around Euro230 if my memory serves me right.

Maybe send an email to FLP to get correct pricing info.  I got mine at the Galeries Lafayette and their email is galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com

Hope that helps!


----------



## ocwifespurse

abliu said:


> There hasn't been many reviews of the Carry-On. I would loooove to hear from current owners of this item:
> - How long have  you had it and how is it holding up?
> - How often to you carry it and what do you carry in it?
> 
> I'm trying to decide between the mini and the medium/regular and would love to hear your thoughts in general. I don't often order items online, especially not those coming from overseas. Any pictures would be much appreciate as well.
> 
> A huge THANK YOU in advance for any insight you'd be willing to share!


 
if you read thru this thread, there are a couple of owners who posted reviews of the Daily Battle...
I have had mine for a week and I highly recommend as it feels more durable to me compared by my Goyard...I have the St Louis PM and the medium Daily Battle is just a hair smaller as maybe its more structured bottom?


try looking thru this thread and you will find the reviews from LVuittonLuvr and liliane314..I reached out to them via PM before my order as well...


----------



## Princesshalo

*Mr. Vuitton!

Please keep posting pics!  Love your inputs and opinions on the latest bag news!
*


----------



## mochaccino

abliu said:


> It's varied for me, between 1-3 days. I'm sure you'll hear back soon



Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## mochaccino

flyback said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant the stamping.
> 
> Actually, I got my Dad the small wallet which is more like a folded card case and I no longer have the receipt but I think it was around Euro230 if my memory serves me right.
> 
> Maybe send an email to FLP to get correct pricing info.  I got mine at the Galeries Lafayette and their email is galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com
> 
> Hope that helps!



Hi there, I'm thinking about getting a card case too -- do you remember how many it holds? And if it stays closed (via snap etc) or if it's like a bi-fold? Thank you!


----------



## flyback

mochaccino said:


> Hi there, I'm thinking about getting a card case too -- do you remember how many it holds? And if it stays closed (via snap etc) or if it's like a bi-fold? Thank you!


I'll have to ask my dad how many cards it holds as I can't remember...  It is a bi-fold design so no snap to close.


----------



## lvmk

flyback said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you meant the stamping.
> 
> Actually, I got my Dad the small wallet which is more like a folded card case and I no longer have the receipt but I think it was around Euro230 if my memory serves me right.
> 
> Maybe send an email to FLP to get correct pricing info.  I got mine at the Galeries Lafayette and their email is galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com
> 
> Hope that helps!


thank you for your help! Do they send pictures of the models? I'd like to see what it looks like before I purchase one.


----------



## ocwifespurse

lvmk said:


> thank you for your help! Do they send pictures of the models? I'd like to see what it looks like before I purchase one.


 

email the boutique and ask for available men's wallets..I have attached the photos that were sent to me via email...be sure to be clear about what is in stock versus what is available...


----------



## lvmk

Thanks!


----------



## mochaccino

flyback said:


> I'll have to ask my dad how many cards it holds as I can't remember...  It is a bi-fold design so no snap to close.



Thanks! It's alright bc I think see it in ocwifespurse's post. 



ocwifespurse said:


> email the boutique and ask for available men's wallets..I have attached the photos that were sent to me via email...be sure to be clear about what is in stock versus what is available...



Thanks for sharing! Did they let you know the price of the carte de visite or the 4CC slim case by any chance?


----------



## ocwifespurse

mochaccino said:


> Thanks for sharing! Did they let you know the price of the carte de visite or the 4CC slim case by any chance?


 
4CC card holder costs 155  including taxes (129,17  excluding taxes)
sorry, I don't have price for the Card Holder...


keep in mind there is s shipping and handling fee of 40-60+ Euros per piece so I use the full VAT price to estimate USD cost.


----------



## mochaccino

ocwifespurse said:


> keep in mind there is s shipping and handling fee of 40-60+ Euros per piece so I use the full VAT price to estimate USD cost.



That's a smart way to estimate--thanks for sharing! 
A bit strange that the shipping cost scales linearly with number of items, since usually shipping depends on weight and a card case is significantly lighter than a handbag... Oh well


----------



## Paris20

I bought the mini carry on in green and love it. I bought it in March and It's holding up nicely. Use it almost everyday since I got it. 

If you don't carry a lot of things, the mini is perfect. I went for it since I just wanted an everyday bag. But in hindsight I maybe should have gone for the regular for travel and work. Otherwise I can't complain with my mini.


----------



## mochaccino

Paris20 said:


> I bought the mini carry on in green and love it. I bought it in March and It's holding up nicely. Use it almost everyday since I got it.
> 
> If you don't carry a lot of things, the mini is perfect. I went for it since I just wanted an everyday bag. But in hindsight I maybe should have gone for the regular for travel and work. Otherwise I can't complain with my mini.




Would you mind sharing the dimensions of the mini? I think the width at the bottom is 20 cm, but I'm concerned about how deep it is... I don't recall seeing it earlier in the thread. Thank you in advance


----------



## ocwifespurse

mochaccino said:


> Would you mind sharing the dimensions of the mini? I think the width at the bottom is 20 cm, but I'm concerned about how deep it is... I don't recall seeing it earlier in the thread. Thank you in advance


 
attached are sizing information from the boutique...
I was going to order a medium Carry On as a daily bag but after looking at photos and all...I think this bag I need to see in person so I went with the daily battle for my first purchase...I am happy with that decision...good luck!


----------



## glamourous1098

Forgive me if this question has already been posted, but how does the Daily Battle in the largest size compare to a Neverfull GM?  I'm looking for a big tote bag and am wondering if this fits the bill.  Thank you!


----------



## mochaccino

ocwifespurse said:


> attached are sizing information from the boutique...
> I was going to order a medium Carry On as a daily bag but after looking at photos and all...I think this bag I need to see in person so I went with the daily battle for my first purchase...I am happy with that decision...good luck!


Thanks so much for sharing! I was eyeing the mini Carry On as I also want a small crossbody bag, but it looks like the depth is more than I would like... Not a good bag to purchase sight unseen as you say! 

I think I'm going to go with a small Daily Battle with zipper, if the SA ever gets back to me! I'm probably just spoiled by the email reply speed of US SAs


----------



## mothbeast

mochaccino said:


> Thanks so much for sharing! I was eyeing the mini Carry On as I also want a small crossbody bag, but it looks like the depth is more than I would like... Not a good bag to purchase sight unseen as you say!
> 
> I think I'm going to go with a small Daily Battle with zipper, if the SA ever gets back to me! I'm probably just spoiled by the email reply speed of US SAs



I know. I've been emailing them and they are generally pretty quick but it's slowed down a bit. I feel bad because it's like playing telephone. If they had a catalog it would have only been a couple of emails.


----------



## ocwifespurse

mothbeast said:


> I know. I've been emailing them and they are generally pretty quick but it's slowed down a bit. I feel bad because it's like playing telephone. If they had a catalog it would have only been a couple of emails.




this is the only frustrating part..being on the west coast...I am up early to email them so I can get some immediate response..or else its one day delay in general...


and then, make sure you email the same email thread..I think they assign emails to different SAs and if you start a new subject, it will get lost...


emails gets long...


----------



## the_lvlady

Revealing my Carry On (regular size) in steel gray with black trims! I can't wait to use it! [emoji7]




Next to the Moynat cabas intiale tote:


----------



## ocwifespurse

the_lvlady said:


> Revealing my Carry On (regular size) in steel gray with black trims! I can't wait to use it! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3021156
> 
> View attachment 3021157
> 
> Next to the Moynat cabas intiale tote:
> View attachment 3021158


 


congrats!  love to see some modeling shots...I have the Daily Battle medium in grey with grey..the black trim is a nice touch...


----------



## lvmk

thenoob said:


> That's too bad... hopefully they get an online store one day.


I hope they don't do online stores because that's what makes the brand desirable. I don't want it ending up like MK or LV because that just makes you have the same bag as everyone else. Making it harder to get is what keeps it exclusive.


----------



## Jill15

Can you pic you're carry on please. Been wanting to get one but torn if i'll get the mini or small one since i'm not that tall. Thank you.


----------



## the_lvlady

Here are some quick mod pics. I am 5'3" and i have the regular size carry on. 










The strap is at the longest setting worn crossbody. For shoulder carry it's at the shortest setting. Hope this helps. [emoji4]


----------



## mochaccino

mothbeast said:


> I know. I've been emailing them and they are generally pretty quick but it's slowed down a bit. I feel bad because it's like playing telephone. If they had a catalog it would have only been a couple of emails.





ocwifespurse said:


> this is the only frustrating part..being on the west coast...I am up early to email them so I can get some immediate response..or else its one day delay in general...


It's been so slooow for me. I think 3 days to hear back for the last 2 emails... I've never had to work so hard to give away my money 



the_lvlady said:


> Here are some quick mod pics. I am 5'3" and i have the regular size carry on.
> The strap is at the longest setting worn crossbody. For shoulder carry it's at the shortest setting. Hope this helps. [emoji4]


Thank you for the pictures! Would you mind showing the inside? And is the base pretty much a square? I haven't been finding any pictures that shows how deep the bag goes, just that it's 22 cm wide at the base.


----------



## katrice9000

Does anyone have the weekender?  If so, how do you like it.  I've seen pics on their Instagram.  It looks like a good commuter bag for my laptop/lunch.


----------



## Jill15

Thank you for the photos. The carry on you have is the Carry on 22cm, right?

Thank you again.


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Hi! I just want to ask if you ladies know where I can find an FLP boutique in asia? TIA


----------



## lvmk

SassyMissClassy said:


> Hi! I just want to ask if you ladies know where I can find an FLP boutique in asia? TIA


The only one is in Japan AFAIK.

Hope this helps.

HANKYU DEPARTMENT STORE - UMEDA MAIN STORE
8-7, Kakuda-cho, Kita-ku, Osaka 530-0017 Japan
+81 (0)6 6313 1009


----------



## glistenpearls

How fast for you guys to get a reply? We were only on the second email, but that has been a 10 days process. I'm getting impatient lol.


----------



## mothbeast

glistenpearls said:


> How fast for you guys to get a reply? We were only on the second email, but that has been a 10 days process. I'm getting impatient lol.


It's been a day or two between emails. I just looked and my emails string is 20+ emails long. 

FYI they said they were out of pochette, gun pouches (getting redesigned) and tassels in grey. I can check what other availablilty / pricing was in my emails.


----------



## glistenpearls

mothbeast said:


> It's been a day or two between emails. I just looked and my emails string is 20+ emails long.
> 
> FYI they said they were out of pochette, gun pouches (getting redesigned) and tassels in grey. I can check what other availablilty / pricing was in my emails.



Thank you!
Wow I guess mine is on snail pace right now. My first email was asking for about the colors availability on medium daily battle and price. The reply for that took 5 days and they did include pics of colors available but still no price information.
So I reply a day later and told Therese what color I want (grey with black trim) and if she can give me the price, I even gave her my address so she can quote me the shipping cost.
It's been close to 4 days and I still have no reply


----------



## ocwifespurse

glistenpearls said:


> Thank you!
> Wow I guess mine is on snail pace right now. My first email was asking for about the colors availability on medium daily battle and price. The reply for that took 5 days and they did include pics of colors available but still no price information.
> So I reply a day later and told Therese what color I want (grey with black trim) and if she can give me the price, I even gave her my address so she can quote me the shipping cost.
> It's been close to 4 days and I still have no reply




I think its really hit and miss and maybe some personnel changes?  Previously it was Nada that took me thru my purchase of the medium daily battle and these days, its has been Therese responding.  


I honestly think they track emails via threads and they assign email thread to different SAs?


Maybe start a new email thread and be short and brief?


Just to warn ya, I closed the deal over a series of emails on a Saturday morning (I mean 4AM - 9AM West coast time).  before that, it was one week of email back and forth...


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> I think its really hit and miss and maybe some personnel changes?  Previously it was Nada that took me thru my purchase of the medium daily battle and these days, its has been Therese responding.
> 
> 
> I honestly think they track emails via threads and they assign email thread to different SAs?
> 
> 
> Maybe start a new email thread and be short and brief?
> 
> 
> Just to warn ya, I closed the deal over a series of emails on a Saturday morning (I mean 4AM - 9AM West coast time).  before that, it was one week of email back and forth...



Hm okay..I guess I wait few more days.
All I need just a total cost at this point and I'm ready to give her my cc.


----------



## ocwifespurse

glistenpearls said:


> Hm okay..I guess I wait few more days.
> All I need just a total cost at this point and I'm ready to give her my cc.




well for what it's worth:


I got the Medium Daily Battle with grey trim total ended up 
566,67 + 80 (S+H) = 646.67 euro


and of course you need to add in any US based CC fees for foreign transactions..


this was just mid-May so I think the pricing for daily battle is still the same...shipping to Cali


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> well for what it's worth:
> 
> 
> I got the Medium Daily Battle with grey trim total ended up
> 566,67 + 80 (S+H) = 646.67 euro
> 
> 
> and of course you need to add in any US based CC fees for foreign transactions..
> 
> 
> this was just mid-May so I think the pricing for daily battle is still the same...shipping to Cali



Thank you!
This helps a lot. Luckily my cc doesn't charge fees for foreign transactions. So safe to say I will be looking at 646-700 euro range (I add some buffer in there just in case shipping to TX is a bit more).


----------



## ocwifespurse

glistenpearls said:


> Thank you!
> This helps a lot. Luckily my cc doesn't charge fees for foreign transactions. So safe to say I will be looking at 646-700 euro range (I add some buffer in there just in case shipping to TX is a bit more).


 
I would not think so...if any thing, shipping will be less...
"all in" I would budget under $750USD..really nice price for a great daily bag/tote


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> I would not think so...if any thing, shipping will be less...
> "all in" I would budget under $750USD..really nice price for a great daily bag/tote



It is great! I like Goyard too but the price is a little steep these days and I need the adjustable straps.


----------



## mothbeast

I did the same - a bunch of emails at 7:30 am Pacific then calling in the card number.  My shipping to California is 80 eur too. 

I am eyeing the Daily Battle if I manage to clear out some other bags.


----------



## toothsculptor

I had just adopted a large Daily Battle in Gris with matching tassle. So far I'm so so happy with the purchase. Definitely worth to buy. Was a bit confused either to get LV's Neverfull or the DB. But I'm so glad I went with this one.


----------



## glistenpearls

so they finally replied. they have one left for the color I want and asked me to send the credit card details asap if I want it and I did. I swear if they wait for another 4/5 days before they process my card and sell that bag to someone else when I practically replied within 5 minutes, I will be sooooo upset.


----------



## ocwifespurse

glistenpearls said:


> so they finally replied. they have one left for the color I want and asked me to send the credit card details asap if I want it and I did. I swear if they wait for another 4/5 days before they process my card and sell that bag to someone else when I practically replied within 5 minutes, I will be sooooo upset.




yeah..I have to admit..by the end of the process I was pretty tired of the email back and forth..but the bag was worth it...
they should send you an electronic receipt and then another link to the package tracking...
you should be dancing with the new bag by mid-next week..
Congrats...


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> yeah..I have to admit..by the end of the process I was pretty tired of the email back and forth..but the bag was worth it...
> they should send you an electronic receipt and then another link to the package tracking...
> you should be dancing with the new bag by mid-next week..
> Congrats...



Fingers crossed! So far I heard nothing. Did you get that receipt right away after you gave the cc #?


----------



## mothbeast

I got mine in the next 10-15 min along with the tracking number from TNT. 

Does it take a while for the TNT tracking to update? There's still no activity today.


----------



## ocwifespurse

glistenpearls said:


> Fingers crossed! So far I heard nothing. Did you get that receipt right away after you gave the cc #?


 
If you emailed like they asked, it should be within today's business day Paris time. 
I emailed CC and actually my bank declined at first as they thought it was fraud...FLP emailed me...I had to wait until bank opened to call in...emailed back...then within the hour it was done...


I know..waiting is frustrating...


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> If you emailed like they asked, it should be within today's business day Paris time.
> I emailed CC and actually my bank declined at first as they thought it was fraud...FLP emailed me...I had to wait until bank opened to call in...emailed back...then within the hour it was done...
> 
> 
> I know..waiting is frustrating...



Hmmm probably worth calling my bank now and tell them that FLP will charge my card. Thanks!


----------



## ocwifespurse

mothbeast said:


> I got mine in the next 10-15 min along with the tracking number from TNT.
> 
> Does it take a while for the TNT tracking to update? There's still no activity today.




yeah..shipping updates are a bit tricky..mine went to London and cleared EU customs...
then couple days later..it showed up..


no updated tracking until after it was signed and delivered...7-10 days..but less than 7 working days...


----------



## mothbeast

Thanks for the tracking info. I guess I just try to wait patiently. 

glistenpearls - FYI it may show up on your cc categorized as luggage. I called my bank and told them it would be a charge from Paris for X amt but it still got flagged after it cleared possibly because we said handbag and it was classified under retail luggage or something.


----------



## glistenpearls

I already called my bank and they assured me that the charge should go through, so hope everything is ok!


----------



## katiel00

I wish they would have up to date online catalogs! I got my DB last September and I'm soooo in love with it still [emoji7]. Just would love to see the options/prices right now


----------



## the_lvlady

mochaccino said:


> Thank you for the pictures! Would you mind showing the inside? And is the base pretty much a square? I haven't been finding any pictures that shows how deep the bag goes, just that it's 22 cm wide at the base.




The base measures approx 8.5 x 7.5 inches


----------



## mochaccino

the_lvlady said:


> The base measures approx 8.5 x 7.5 inches
> View attachment 3028700



Thanks so much! Love that it folds for travel (I guess the namesake makes sense). Your Carry On looks beautiful 

For anyone else frustrated with how slow emails go, here's the stock/price as of last week to yesterday for things I asked about:

*Daily Battle, small*, 660&#8364; including tax (550&#8364; tax free):
     - Steel Grey canvas and black leather trim 
     - Steel Grey canvas and grey leather trim
     - Paris Blue canvas and blue leather trim
     - Empire Green canvas and green leather trim
     - Walnut Brown canvas and brown leather trim

*Daily Battle Zip* 810&#8364; including tax (675&#8364; tax free):
     - Paris Blue canvas and Blue leather trim
     - Steel Grey canvas and Grey leather trim
     - Steel Grey canvas and Black leather trim

*Pochette Parade Bimatière*
    - Black leather flap and Steel Grey body canvas : 930&#8364; including tax (775&#8364; tax free)
    - Grey leather flap and Steel Grey body canvas : 930&#8364; including tax (775&#8364; tax free)
    - Metallic Steel Grey and Steel Grey body canvas : 960&#8364; including tax (800&#8364; tax free)
    - Metallic Empire Green and Empire Green body canvas : 960&#8364; including tax (800&#8364; tax free)

*Mini Carry On*, 860&#8364; including tax (717&#8364; tax free)
    - Steel Grey Canvas and Grey Leather Trim
    - Paris Blue

If you see something you like, you should just email to say you want it rather than asking what's in stock... It takes on average 3-5 days to hear back for the last 3 emails


----------



## glistenpearls

Still waiting for her to charge my credit card after I gave her all the info yesterday


----------



## oogiewoogie

glistenpearls said:


> Still waiting for her to charge my credit card after I gave her all the info yesterday




I ordered back in February and turnaround time back then was pretty quick.  Why don't you call them via Skype to expedite? I do that for intl.  orders if I need to speak to someone.


----------



## glistenpearls

oogiewoogie said:


> I ordered back in February and turnaround time back then was pretty quick.  Why don't you call them via Skype to expedite? I do that for intl.  orders if I need to speak to someone.



After my last post, I did call them. Everything is good, I received my receipt. I have no tracking link yet. Do you get the link right away or do you think I have to wait till Monday because they have to scan it first?


----------



## oogiewoogie

glistenpearls said:


> After my last post, I did call them. Everything is good, I received my receipt. I have no tracking link yet. Do you get the link right away or do you think I have to wait till Monday because they have to scan it first?




They'll ship out next business day -  so you might not get it until Monday


----------



## ocwifespurse

just want to update you all, I received a customs bill from TNT for $51 for the import tax...not sure if everyone else got this bill, but I did...I will be paying...this was for the shipping of a medium DB to the Cali


----------



## mothbeast

ocwifespurse said:


> just want to update you all, I received a customs bill from TNT for $51 for the import tax...not sure if everyone else got this bill, but I did...I will be paying...this was for the shipping of a medium DB to the Cali



Thanks for mentioning. How long after you got your package did it come? I'm shipping my bag to my husband's work so I'll need to remind him to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ocwifespurse

mothbeast said:


> Thanks for mentioning. How long after you got your package did it come? I'm shipping my bag to my husband's work so I'll need to remind him to keep an eye out for it.



It took about 4-6 weeks...keep an eye out...its directly from TNT


----------



## SassyMissClassy

Thank you lvmk!


----------



## SassyMissClassy

lvmk said:


> The only one is in Japan AFAIK.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> HANKYU DEPARTMENT STORE - UMEDA MAIN STORE
> 8-7, Kakuda-cho, Kita-ku, Osaka 530-0017 Japan
> +81 (0)6 6313 1009



^^ Thank you lvmk!


----------



## glistenpearls

ocwifespurse said:


> just want to update you all, I received a customs bill from TNT for $51 for the import tax...not sure if everyone else got this bill, but I did...I will be paying...this was for the shipping of a medium DB to the Cali



Good to know, thank you! I'll be in the lookout.


----------



## savy72134

I just emailed for information on the daily battle vs the carry on. I'm so confused to buy something I've never seen in person but I'm not fond of the LV monogram, I wanted something a little different. thanks to the info in this forum I feel good about this &#128517;


----------



## savy72134

flyback said:


> my DB



is this the smallest daily battle with the zipper I'm debating on this and wanted an idea of how big it was cus I don't want anything too small


----------



## flyback

savy72134 said:


> is this the smallest daily battle with the zipper I'm debating on this and wanted an idea of how big it was cus I don't want anything too small


hi savy72134!

I'll take modelling pics later when I get home to show you an idea of the size of my DB.  I think mine is the small.

will post later.


----------



## lepage

Hello guys, I'm falling in love with FLP daily battle. I'm going to purchase one this summer in Japan. Actually, is this size [W37 × H32 × D 17] refers to the large size? I'm still consider about the coulour for my first FLP, is that grey colour gonna be fine for men? Since last week, I've travel in Osaka and try FLP but I have no time to spend in that boutique for long, this time I gonna order from Japan boutique...I just need the confirmation and suggestion from you guys about the colour for men. 

Thank you and nice to meet FLP fans here.


----------



## the_lvlady

Dressed up my Carry On 22 with a Fendi monster charm. Love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039; For reference I'm 5'3"


----------



## glistenpearls

I just received my DB today. Absolutely loving it! My kooky bug doesn't look too impressed lol.


----------



## glistenpearls

lepage said:


> Hello guys, I'm falling in love with FLP daily battle. I'm going to purchase one this summer in Japan. Actually, is this size [W37 × H32 × D 17] refers to the large size? I'm still consider about the coulour for my first FLP, is that grey colour gonna be fine for men? Since last week, I've travel in Osaka and try FLP but I have no time to spend in that boutique for long, this time I gonna order from Japan boutique...I just need the confirmation and suggestion from you guys about the colour for men.
> 
> Thank you and nice to meet FLP fans here.




37 is medium. Large is 41. HTH. 
I would say grey or green even brown will look great on men.


----------



## blumster

Hi everyone!  I'm so excited to be a new member of this forum!  I picked up the small daily battle tote last week while vacationing in Paris- love her!!!


----------



## lepage

glistenpearls said:


> 37 is medium. Large is 41. HTH.
> I would say grey or green even brown will look great on men.




Thank you for your answer. Anyhow the medium size (37), gonna be fine with men? and the size 37 can be compare with Goyard GM size? In Japan they said that they have only small size and large ( they said large size is 37)...So, maybe they have not 41 size in their boutique, I don't know why they said 37 is the large size by the way. 

Thank you again.


----------



## glistenpearls

lepage said:


> Thank you for your answer. Anyhow the medium size (37), gonna be fine with men? and the size 37 can be compare with Goyard GM size? In Japan they said that they have only small size and large ( they said large size is 37)...So, maybe they have not 41 size in their boutique, I don't know why they said 37 is the large size by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again.




I'm pretty sure Goyard GM is closer to 41. I think 37 is fine for men. Do you carry much? Go back to couple of pages there is pic of a guy carrying 41 so you can have reference in mind. It looks good too.


----------



## the_lvlady

glistenpearls said:


> I just received my DB today. Absolutely loving it! My kooky bug doesn't look too impressed lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042534




Gorgeous tote!!! And i love that Fendi buggie. I attach my monster charm to my FLP bag too. [emoji7]


----------



## lepage

glistenpearls said:


> I'm pretty sure Goyard GM is closer to 41. I think 37 is fine for men. Do you carry much? Go back to couple of pages there is pic of a guy carrying 41 so you can have reference in mind. It looks good too.



Thank you again


----------



## lepage

Refer to brieuc75 blog, do you know which size he's using? 37 or 41? Thank you 

http://brieuc75.typepad.fr/.a/6a00d83451d39969e2017ee5e0e83c970d-300wi


----------



## blumster

Here she is- she's exactly what I've been searching for!!


----------



## ocwifespurse

congrats ladies on the new incomings...FLPs are great bags


----------



## Pekster

GiantMuffinMan said:


> I just bought a Pochette Parade in dark brown (chocolate?) for my wife
> 
> They sent me a picture of the bag with the optional tassel you can attach - I didn't order the tassel coz it seemed a bit much.  The bag comes with a gold (shoulder?) chain.
> 
> This seems like an interesting brand; the pattern is quite nice, isn't it?  And that buckle


How much did you pay for this?


----------



## abliu

the_lvlady said:


> Here are some quick mod pics. I am 5'3" and i have the regular size carry on.
> 
> View attachment 3022209
> 
> View attachment 3022214
> 
> View attachment 3022215
> 
> View attachment 3022216
> 
> 
> The strap is at the longest setting worn crossbody. For shoulder carry it's at the shortest setting. Hope this helps. [emoji4]


Ooo, that is sooo cute on you! Any chance you'd be willing to post pictures of the inside? TIA!


----------



## toothsculptor

lepage said:


> Hello guys, I'm falling in love with FLP daily battle. I'm going to purchase one this summer in Japan. Actually, is this size [W37 × H32 × D 17] refers to the large size? I'm still consider about the coulour for my first FLP, is that grey colour gonna be fine for men? Since last week, I've travel in Osaka and try FLP but I have no time to spend in that boutique for long, this time I gonna order from Japan boutique...I just need the confirmation and suggestion from you guys about the colour for men.
> 
> Thank you and nice to meet FLP fans here.



That is medium size. I got myself a large one in grey with black trimming and loving it. It's perfect size for men I think, but depends on your own needs though. The colour is absolutely fine with men, I mean it doesn't look too feminine. I even tried the blue one and it's all good.


----------



## lepage

toothsculptor said:


> That is medium size. I got myself a large one in grey with black trimming and loving it. It's perfect size for men I think, but depends on your own needs though. The colour is absolutely fine with men, I mean it doesn't look too feminine. I even tried the blue one and it's all good.




I gonna try the Grey colour btw for my first tote. Thank you for your opinion. Can't wait to grab it!


----------



## flaresia

Hi ladies, new to this thread but just purchased a daily battle rouge ivresse and wanted to ask some questions! 

The TNT consignment link that was sent to me after my purchase actually links to a delivery to a different location and of a different date! (My purchase was 2 July 2015 but the tracking say delivery date was 14 April 2015). 

I found it very odd.. Does anyone know why this could be? No response from TNT nor FLP yet when I emailed them... hope someone could enlighten me, TIA!


----------



## mothbeast

I bet they made a typo entering the number and sent you an old one. 

How has email response been? I wrote to ask about buying something and it's been a couple of days.


----------



## flaresia

mothbeast said:


> I bet they made a typo entering the number and sent you an old one.
> 
> How has email response been? I wrote to ask about buying something and it's been a couple of days.



Hi mothbeast, thanks for replying! I do hope it was just a typo.. will update everyone when i hear back from them.

Responses have been quite fast, i replied them once daily and they did the same. Initially it took them 5 days to respond my first email, but after that it was smooth sailing  total time required from 1st email to final purchase is approx. 2 weeks.


----------



## ohitsjen

flaresia said:


> Hi ladies, new to this thread but just purchased a daily battle rouge ivresse and wanted to ask some questions!
> 
> The TNT consignment link that was sent to me after my purchase actually links to a delivery to a different location and of a different date! (My purchase was 2 July 2015 but the tracking say delivery date was 14 April 2015).
> 
> I found it very odd.. Does anyone know why this could be? No response from TNT nor FLP yet when I emailed them... hope someone could enlighten me, TIA!



Not sure if this got sorted for you yet, but TNT actually reuses consignment numbers so sometimes if the parcel hasn't been picked up/logged yet, only the old delivery details will show up. This happened to me a couple of days ago when I ordered something else.


----------



## Fillintheblanks

Hello again.. So i've ordered a paris bleu daily battle from a reseller (since the tax here could be as crazy high as 70-120 percent). She also sells consignment items including a pre-owned daily battle. I notice some sort of peeling on the leather trim of the bottom part, probably due to fraction (?). Has anyone else also experienced this? Do i have to baby this bag to prevent such thing? Tia.


----------



## abliu

the_lvlady said:


> Dressed up my Carry On 22 with a Fendi monster charm. Love this bag! [emoji173]&#65039; For reference I'm 5'3"
> View attachment 3042316


Wow, that is soooo cute on you and it looks so classic. Love that the little monster coordinates with it so perfectly!

What does the inside look like and does it have pockets? Is the cross-body strap comfortable?


----------



## Fillintheblanks

After months of yearning, there she is...


----------



## Jawcee74

Hi, my first posting on Purse Forum. Been reading quite a fair bit lately on Faure Le Page and laid my hand on this SS15 Carry On in Paris Blu. Very excited and cant wait for it to arrive faster.


----------



## katrice9000

Jawcee74 said:


> Hi, my first posting on Purse Forum. Been reading quite a fair bit lately on Faure Le Page and laid my hand on this SS15 Carry On in Paris Blu. Very excited and cant wait for it to arrive faster.




Beautiful bag...congratulations.


----------



## mothbeast

Jawcee74 - that is lovely. 

Does anyone know if they're still making the plain carry on bags?

Finally got my TNT invoice for the bag from June so it was around 3 weeks. You can pay online and they take paypal.


----------



## Jawcee74

katrice9000 said:


> Beautiful bag...congratulations.




Thank you katrice9000


----------



## Jawcee74

mothbeast said:


> Jawcee74 - that is lovely.
> 
> Does anyone know if they're still making the plain carry on bags?
> 
> Finally got my TNT invoice for the bag from June so it was around 3 weeks. You can pay online and they take paypal.


 
Thanks mothbeast!


----------



## Greenapplejade

sioaw@yahoo.com said:


> View attachment 2907421


 


Hi, is this the small or medium one? Is it called the Daily Battle? Thanks!


----------



## lvmk

Jawcee74 said:


> Hi, my first posting on Purse Forum. Been reading quite a fair bit lately on Faure Le Page and laid my hand on this SS15 Carry On in Paris Blu. Very excited and cant wait for it to arrive faster.


Is the gun-pouch addition a seasonal thing?


----------



## Jawcee74

Greenapplejade said:


> Hi, is this the small or medium one? Is it called the Daily Battle? Thanks!



This is Carry On 22, the mid size measuring 22 x 24 x 19cm.


----------



## Jawcee74

lvmk said:


> Is the gun-pouch addition a seasonal thing?



Understood that it's a limited edition but not too sure if they will stop producing after season is over. You can contact them at boutique@faurelepage.com 
The SA that assist me is Claudia Lee, she is very helpful. Hope this help!


----------



## mochaccino

I wanted to share some info on the Daily Battle Zip, in case you are interested and the boutique is too slow to respond 

The dimensions as measured are:
Top length: ~45 cm or 17.5"
Bottom length: ~32 cm or 12 5/8"
Depth: ~17.5 cm or 6 7/8"
Handle drop is adjustable

Here's what the grey with black leather trim looks like from the outside:


The inside is lined with a suede-like fabric, which to be honest isn't quite the right size for the volume of the bag. If you feel around inside trying to push out the liner, you'll feel places where the liner is just too small such there is room between the outside canvas and the inside fabric. It bothers me slightly 
There is a small D ring inside to attach FLP accessories like pochettes, which I didn't purchase as they were out of stock.


There are two pockets, one on each side. One of them is ~21 cm (8.25") in opening and the other is further sewn into 2 smaller pockets along the shape of a gun. While it's cute, I wish they didn't do this as the size of the pockets are reduced by this design. I can fit my phone in the larger of the two compartments and keys in the smaller one. 


My favorite part is the tab to keep the zipper pull in place if I'm traveling!


----------



## toothsculptor

lepage said:


> Hello guys, I'm falling in love with FLP daily battle. I'm going to purchase one this summer in Japan. Actually, is this size [W37 × H32 × D 17] refers to the large size? I'm still consider about the coulour for my first FLP, is that grey colour gonna be fine for men? Since last week, I've travel in Osaka and try FLP but I have no time to spend in that boutique for long, this time I gonna order from Japan boutique...I just need the confirmation and suggestion from you guys about the colour for men.
> 
> Thank you and nice to meet FLP fans here.




This is my DB Large I was talking to you about. The colour is subtle on men, plus I added a tassel and a contrast horse charm to match the yellow FLP signature on the canvas.

Mind you, I'm only 5'7" and I can pull this off at work or leisure. Hope it can gives you the idea ^_^


----------



## Honeyfoot

Mochaccino, thanks so much for the info and pics! I've been looking into the Zipped Daily Battle for my first FLP - so glad that there are internal compartments (even if two of them are an impractical size/shape). Just wondering, do either of the compartments zip up or are they just open pockets? Would you be able to fit an iPhone 6 in any of them (you mentioned you could fit your phone in one of them but you didn't say which phone you had).

Sorry to hear about the lining being too small for the bag - maybe you should contact your SA as it sounds like a manufacturing defect to me  Apart from that, would you say that the lining is of good quality? And how has the bag held up so far? Thank you!


----------



## Honeyfoot

Toothsculptor, that horse charm is so cute! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? Thanks!


----------



## blushes_pink

2nd day no reply yet... Anyone knows what colors available for the small size daily battle?Im eyeing red or grey with grey trim.


----------



## toothsculptor

Honeyfoot said:


> Toothsculptor, that horse charm is so cute! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get it? Thanks!



Hi. I got this from an Instagram seller, her username is littlepony2013 on Instagram. She sells many custom-made bag charms, and it's rather inexpensive ^_^


----------



## ocwifespurse

Jawcee74 said:


> Hi, my first posting on Purse Forum. Been reading quite a fair bit lately on Faure Le Page and laid my hand on this SS15 Carry On in Paris Blu. Very excited and cant wait for it to arrive faster.


 
congrats!
been wanting a Pochette Zip 30 in Paris Blue since early May...you are lucky...


enjoy


----------



## mochaccino

Honeyfoot said:


> Mochaccino, thanks so much for the info and pics! I've been looking into the Zipped Daily Battle for my first FLP - so glad that there are internal compartments (even if two of them are an impractical size/shape). Just wondering, do either of the compartments zip up or are they just open pockets? Would you be able to fit an iPhone 6 in any of them (you mentioned you could fit your phone in one of them but you didn't say which phone you had).
> 
> Sorry to hear about the lining being too small for the bag - maybe you should contact your SA as it sounds like a manufacturing defect to me  Apart from that, would you say that the lining is of good quality? And how has the bag held up so far? Thank you!



Glad you found the photos useful! 
None of the pockets are zipped/snapped/close in any way in the Daily Battle, but if you are also interested in the Carry On, there is a zipped compartment (I have the Carry On 20). I do have an iPhone 6, which fits in the larger of the two smaller pockets if I remember correctly. Do note that the large of the two pockets is actually narrower in opening in my photo, bc the other one is sewn in the shape of a gun and therefore has a smaller internal volume. The phone would fit vertically. I don't have the bag on me at the moment, so I'll double check when I get home! 

I think I actually would have preferred the lining to be more fabric-like (as in the Carry On), but I don't mind this synthetic felt-like material and it is good quality. I think the lining size issue might just be me nitpicking, because it's not incredibly noticeable. I only noticed bc I was measuring it to make an organizer.

I actually only have had the bag for about a month (and have been mostly using the Carry On), so it's holding up well 
I do like the FLP tote because the corners are reinforced in leather and won't fray/deteriorate as easily (I was fairly torn between this and the Goyard Artois but the FLP price was just too good in comparison).


----------



## Jawcee74

ocwifespurse said:


> congrats!
> been wanting a Pochette Zip 30 in Paris Blue since early May...you are lucky...
> 
> 
> enjoy


 
Thanks ocwifespurse! Have you try checking with them if the stocks are in! Hope you can get it soon!


----------



## GVL

Here is a small reveal of my Rouge Ivresse new cutie pies.


----------



## lisaroberts

GVL said:


> Here is a small reveal of my Rouge Ivresse new cutie pies.




WoW!  Just gorgeous.  Hope you get lots of good use from these.


----------



## SimSab1026

Hello! Pardon my ignorance...I'm new to this thread and haven't ordered overseas. If I order from the U.S., do I get the tax free price?

TIA!


----------



## SimSab1026

mochaccino said:


> Thanks so much! Love that it folds for travel (I guess the namesake makes sense). Your Carry On looks beautiful
> 
> For anyone else frustrated with how slow emails go, here's the stock/price as of last week to yesterday for things I asked about:
> 
> *Daily Battle, small*, 660 including tax (550 tax free):
> - Steel Grey canvas and black leather trim
> - Steel Grey canvas and grey leather trim
> - Paris Blue canvas and blue leather trim
> - Empire Green canvas and green leather trim
> - Walnut Brown canvas and brown leather trim
> 
> *Daily Battle Zip* 810 including tax (675 tax free):
> - Paris Blue canvas and Blue leather trim
> - Steel Grey canvas and Grey leather trim
> - Steel Grey canvas and Black leather trim
> 
> *Pochette Parade Bimatière*
> - Black leather flap and Steel Grey body canvas : 930 including tax (775 tax free)
> - Grey leather flap and Steel Grey body canvas : 930 including tax (775 tax free)
> - Metallic Steel Grey and Steel Grey body canvas : 960 including tax (800 tax free)
> - Metallic Empire Green and Empire Green body canvas : 960 including tax (800 tax free)
> 
> *Mini Carry On*, 860 including tax (717 tax free)
> - Steel Grey Canvas and Grey Leather Trim
> - Paris Blue
> 
> If you see something you like, you should just email to say you want it rather than asking what's in stock... It takes on average 3-5 days to hear back for the last 3 emails



Hello! Pardon my ignorance...I'm new to this thread and haven't ordered overseas. If I order from the U.S., do I get the tax free price?

TIA!


----------



## mothbeast

SimSab1026 said:


> Hello! Pardon my ignorance...I'm new to this thread and haven't ordered overseas. If I order from the U.S., do I get the tax free price?
> 
> TIA!



You do but you get a customs bill after delivery.


----------



## mothbeast

GVL said:


> Here is a small reveal of my Rouge Ivresse new cutie pies.



Lovely. Did you get those recently?

I'm looking to get a gun pouch eventually to match my bag.


----------



## mochaccino

SimSab1026 said:


> Hello! Pardon my ignorance...I'm new to this thread and haven't ordered overseas. If I order from the U.S., do I get the tax free price?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA!




You do, but there will be duty charged once it arrives in the US. I think it still ended up being cheaper in my case though.


----------



## umop episdn

I never saw a gun pouchette until just now

For a second I thought it was for a gun

I think it would draw attention here in the UK regardless of what is in it but I guess that is the idea of the shape


----------



## Chingdgt

How much did you pay for it? It looks very nice


----------



## amrx87

Im sitting in the airport coming back from eurotrip! Went to the cambon store while in paris and picked up this limited edition beauty






Presenting the pochette parade in some variation on rouge ivresse haha




I love the versatility of this bag, but its small. Im talking phone and lipstick and nothing else small!! The light pink flap is gorgeous, and looks like pale pink in some lights, and lavender in others! The salespeople were beyond helpful and very approachable! Total including vat was 930


----------



## yubonita

amrx87 said:


> Im sitting in the airport coming back from eurotrip! Went to the cambon store while in paris and picked up this limited edition beauty
> 
> View attachment 3091896
> View attachment 3091897
> View attachment 3091898
> 
> 
> Presenting the pochette parade in some variation on rouge ivresse haha
> 
> View attachment 3091899
> 
> 
> I love the versatility of this bag, but its small. Im talking phone and lipstick and nothing else small!! The light pink flap is gorgeous, and looks like pale pink in some lights, and lavender in others! The salespeople were beyond helpful and very approachable! Total including vat was 930



gorgeous color!!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Well, I just sent my first email! So excited! Thank you to all of you for everything you've posted. It's been an enormous help.


----------



## Bostonjetset

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Well, I just sent my first email! So excited! Thank you to all of you for everything you've posted. It's been an enormous help.



So exciting!  Be sure to share what you get!  
I just placed my first order last week and it is still in shipment with TnT.   

The customer service is wonderful but they do take a few days to respond to the first email enquiry so just be aware.


----------



## leechiyong

amrx87 said:


> Im sitting in the airport coming back from eurotrip! Went to the cambon store while in paris and picked up this limited edition beauty
> 
> View attachment 3091896
> View attachment 3091897
> View attachment 3091898
> 
> 
> Presenting the pochette parade in some variation on rouge ivresse haha
> 
> View attachment 3091899
> 
> 
> I love the versatility of this bag, but its small. Im talking phone and lipstick and nothing else small!! The light pink flap is gorgeous, and looks like pale pink in some lights, and lavender in others! The salespeople were beyond helpful and very approachable! Total including vat was 930


So pretty!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Pochette Zip 35 in Bleu Paris finally arrived!


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

Bostonjetset said:


> Pochette Zip 35 in Bleu Paris finally arrived!


Gorgeous, Bostonjetset! I love the piping. What will you use it for?


----------



## Bostonjetset

NamkhaDrolma said:


> Gorgeous, Bostonjetset! I love the piping. What will you use it for?



Thank you, dear! 
I plan to just use it as a clutch bag. It is slightly padded though so it would also be good for an iPad.


----------



## jan1212

May i know the latest price for Cabas Daily Battle now? TIA


----------



## yubonita

Bostonjetset said:


> Pochette Zip 35 in Bleu Paris finally arrived!



this is gorgeous!! may I ask the price?


----------



## Bostonjetset

yubonita said:


> this is gorgeous!! may I ask the price?



Thank you dear!  
It was about 208 Euro after the tax was taken off.  Shipping costs depend on where you live but to east cost of USA it is around 55 Euro.


----------



## nrr_md

Hi all. Are all FLP bags made in France? I just got mine and it is made in Spain


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

I can't answer your question about where FLP is made but your bag is gorgeous. The rose gold / copper-coloured hardware is beautiful.


----------



## Bostonjetset

nrr_md said:


> Hi all. Are all FLP bags made in France? I just got mine and it is made in Spain
> 
> View attachment 3097664
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097665
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097670
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097675
> 
> 
> View attachment 3097678



Gorgeous choice of color!!  I am no expert on the brand but I read somewhere that they made everything in France, Spain, or Italy.  Hey, at least you have a "made in" stamp.  My pochette does not indicate this at all and I bought directly from FLP.  haha.


----------



## ame

Am I missing where I can view the available items and how to order?


----------



## Chateulaine

Hi to all! I am thinking of buying a daily zip battle for my bday on nov. reading your messages that it takes a while for them to reply maybe I should start emailing them. If somebody can please post their email address it will be much appreciated. Btw, does the daily zip battle comes in different sizes and how much? Thank you so much.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Chateulaine said:


> Hi to all! I am thinking of buying a daily zip battle for my bday on nov. reading your messages that it takes a while for them to reply maybe I should start emailing them. If somebody can please post their email address it will be much appreciated. Btw, does the daily zip battle comes in different sizes and how much? Thank you so much.



I emailed August 10th and on August 14th I still have not heard back. Just FYI. The email address I used is in this thread. Let me find it...

I emailed boutique@faurelepage.com


----------



## mochaccino

Chateulaine said:


> Hi to all! I am thinking of buying a daily zip battle for my bday on nov. reading your messages that it takes a while for them to reply maybe I should start emailing them. If somebody can please post their email address it will be much appreciated. Btw, does the daily zip battle comes in different sizes and how much? Thank you so much.




I believe there is only one size for the daily battle zip, which is about the same size as the small/pm. When I inquired two months ago it was 810 including tax (675 tax free).


----------



## Chateulaine

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I emailed August 10th and on August 14th I still have not heard back. Just FYI. The email address I used is in this thread. Let me find it...
> 
> I emailed boutique@faurelepage.com


Thank you...


----------



## Chateulaine

mochaccino said:


> I believe there is only one size for the daily battle zip, which is about the same size as the small/pm. When I inquired two months ago it was 810&#8364; including tax (675&#8364; tax free).


Thanks for the info...hopefully it's still the same price :


----------



## MrGoyard

How does the print compare in durability with Goyard and Vuitton?


----------



## Bostonjetset

MrVuitton said:


> How does the print compare in durability with Goyard and Vuitton?



I don't own any Goyard but their canvas has always felt rather thin to me.  FLP feels a bit thicker, more in line with LV.  However, FLP has a more matte finish than either Goyard or LV...it feels quite lovely in the hand.  Time will tell as far as it holding up though...LV canvas is basically indestructible, especially in the older pieces.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I just heard back from them today. I'll post the reply shortly.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi guys!!

Just want to ask if the price in japan same in paris?


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Jawcee74 said:


> Hi, my first posting on Purse Forum. Been reading quite a fair bit lately on Faure Le Page and laid my hand on this SS15 Carry On in Paris Blu. Very excited and cant wait for it to arrive faster.


Hi 

Hope you dont mind me asking how much you got the limited editon dear? I think their site is down cant view any bags right now


----------



## Jawcee74

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking how much you got the limited editon dear? I think their site is down cant view any bags right now


 
Hi Zoeyprincess, 


I got it at Euro816,67 + Euro90(export charge). Hope this help. Their website not able to view as it's under construction. Enjoy and hope you can get your idea bag from faure le page!


----------



## Princesshalo

_Hi All!

I happen to Love Faure Le Page!  After owning several Goyard Bags for a few years now, I discovered Faure Le Page and Moynat recently.

I bought the Daily Battle in Burgundy 32cm and Grey 37cm with coordinating Tassels in mint green and pink.

The Faure Le Page is much more sturdy and pliable than Goyard.  The lining is dark, therefore easier to hide any imperfections from dirt to stains.

Love Love Love Faure Le Page!!!
_


----------



## Princesshalo

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking how much you got the limited editon dear? I think their site is down cant view any bags right now


Can you post a pic???


----------



## Princesshalo

MrVuitton said:


> How does the print compare in durability with Goyard and Vuitton?


Hi there!  Let me answer your question to that.  I own both Goyards and Faure Le Pages and I find the Faure Le Page line much more pliable and sturdier.

The Goyard is shiny in its material while the Faure Le Page is more matte.  Have you heard of Moynat???  That's a great line as well; but much pricier than Goyard and Faure Le Page.  Moynat is actually owned by LVMH.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi 

Been obsessing with this brand for a few months now and finally my trip is near!

Will be in paris this Sept, but just wondering what are the actual colors of the Daily Battle with yellow trimmings? Ive researched and im quite confuse , for example walnut brown has two kinds? (Slightly taupe one and a dark wood brown) , also the ivyress red( some of the picture i saw are red on the maroonish side and others are on the plum) 

Im quite confuse on this, hopefully you guys can help me out, my time to shop is very limited due to the tours we booked 

Also for those who has the yellow trimmings , how are they? Does the yellow trimming scratch off over time?

TIA!


----------



## amrx87

MrVuitton said:


> How does the print compare in durability with Goyard and Vuitton?



much thicker than goyard, and with a much more substantial feel. i went from goyard to flp, and i wouldnt give goyard a second thought.

i feel that the canvas marginally thicker than vuitton, but the texture is completely different. with vuitton you get a slight bumpiness and a heavily coated texture- almost waxy. the flp canvas feels like actual coated canvas. its really great. the only reason i didnt opt to get the daily battle while in paris was because it doesnt cinch like the neverfull does. its just not as versatile for me.

hope that helps!


----------



## simplyhappy

amrx87 said:


> much thicker than goyard, and with a much more substantial feel. i went from goyard to flp, and i wouldnt give goyard a second thought.
> 
> i feel that the canvas marginally thicker than vuitton, but the texture is completely different. with vuitton you get a slight bumpiness and a heavily coated texture- almost waxy. the flp canvas feels like actual coated canvas. its really great. the only reason i didnt opt to get the daily battle while in paris was because it doesnt cinch like the neverfull does. its just not as versatile for me.
> 
> hope that helps!




Hi there, is the FLP heavier because it's more substantial? I'm looking for something very lightweight. Thanks!


----------



## amrx87

simplyhappy said:


> Hi there, is the FLP heavier because it's more substantial? I'm looking for something very lightweight. Thanks!



Yes, i think it weighs a little more. nothing too noticeable...its not like the difference between a leather bag and a canvas one.


----------



## simplyhappy

amrx87 said:


> Yes, i think it weighs a little more. nothing too noticeable...its not like the difference between a leather bag and a canvas one.




Ah ok, thank you! I hope I can try one on soon. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## manpursefan

How much is the FLP express bag? It looks so chic!


----------



## avarel

The Express Bag is 1260 Euros


----------



## onepiece101

Hello all! Does anyone happen to know the current price for the tassel charm?


----------



## avarel

The tassel is 110 Euros or 91,67 Euros w/o VAT.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Sorry I forgot to copy the response I received from them! Here it is. It took several days; nearly a week but it's very helpful information.

I'll make another post with the pictures she attached. She's very helpful.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

For you

The Daily Battle now comes only in one tone color, which means the leather for Blue is always Blue, not Black.
In Blue, we have two colors of leather: Navy Blue and Peacock Blue. 

We have the matching Yellow tassel available, however we only have few pieces left before we are out of stock, we kindly advise you to let us know as soon as you can if you wish to purchase this item 

The Zipped Daily Battle is available in Navy Blue. In this shape, it never comes with Yellow edging.

I would definitely recommend one of these two styles with the tassel!

Prices:
- Medium Daily Battle with Yellow edgings: 710  including taxes - 591.67  without taxes
- Zipped Daily Battle Blue : 810  including taxes - 675  without taxes
- Tassel: 110  including taxes - 91.67  without taxes

At the moment, the Pochette Zip is available in size 20 only, in Grey or Brown. Its price is 190  including taxes - 158.33  without taxes.
We also have the Pochette Bimatière with the Gun Pouch on the front from out limited Flower Powder Collection, as pictures attached, which is gorgeous! Its price is 420  including taxes - 350  without taxes.

For your husband

At the moment, we are out of stock of all our wallets and credit cards holders for Men. We hope to receive them at rhe Fall, would you like to be put on our waiting list?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## avarel

I finally received my first FLP order, after about a month of emails.

Medium Daily Battle in Ivresse Red with matching Porte Cles Pompon


----------



## avarel

Pochette Zip 30 Bimaterial in Ivresse Red and Pochette Zip 30 in Empire Green


----------



## riquita

avarel said:


> I finally received my first FLP order, after about a month of emails.
> 
> Medium Daily Battle in Ivresse Red with matching Porte Cles Pompon


That is so beautiful avarel! If you don't mind, how much was this Daily Battle?

Thank you.


----------



## g.spongyme

Hi , anyone seen the parade bag in large size for the flower powder collection ?


----------



## avarel

Thank You!

The Medium Daily Battle (37) was 566.67 Euros w/o VAT.  My friend ordered the Large Daily Battle (41) in Empire Green and that cost 575 Euros w/o VAT.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

avarel said:


> I finally received my first FLP order, after about a month of emails.
> 
> Medium Daily Battle in Ivresse Red with matching Porte Cles Pompon



I love it! Love all your new additions!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My new things came in today! Which is extra amazing since I didn't order anything. My husband has surprised me with 2 things lately.  Apparently the SA I was emailing with at FLP was emailing and conspiring with him.  lol

My Daily Battle medium, Pom, and pochette!










Notice how different the blue looks in different lights in my house. The canvas feels unlike anything else I have. Completely unlike Goyard or LV or anything Burberry.


----------



## riquita

Thank you. This bag is going on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Bostonjetset

avarel said:


> Pochette Zip 30 Bimaterial in Ivresse Red and Pochette Zip 30 in Empire Green



Great pieces!!  Both colors are so stunning!



PinkInTheBlue said:


> My new things came in today! Which is extra amazing since I didn't order anything. My husband has surprised me with 2 things lately.  Apparently the SA I was emailing with at FLP was emailing and conspiring with him.  lol
> 
> My Daily Battle medium, Pom, and pochette!
> 
> View attachment 3115857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115859
> 
> 
> Notice how different the blue looks in different lights in my house. The canvas feels unlike anything else I have. Completely unlike Goyard or LV or anything Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3115863



WOW!  What a lucky lady you are!!!   He picked out some beauties!


----------



## mothbeast

avarel said:


> I finally received my first FLP order, after about a month of emails.
> 
> Medium Daily Battle in Ivresse Red with matching Porte Cles Pompon



Those look lovely. Those are both still on my list for the future. 



avarel said:


> Pochette Zip 30 Bimaterial in Ivresse Red and Pochette Zip 30 in Empire Green



These are also gorgeous.



PinkInTheBlue said:


> My new things came in today! Which is extra amazing since I didn't order anything. My husband has surprised me with 2 things lately.  Apparently the SA I was emailing with at FLP was emailing and conspiring with him.  lol
> 
> My Daily Battle medium, Pom, and pochette!


Wow. Your husband did a fantastic job! 

Someone mentioned the Express and I just wanted to mention that there are 2 versions - one with a top handle and one without.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Bostonjetset said:


> Great pieces!!  Both colors are so stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!  What a lucky lady you are!!!   He picked out some beauties!




Actually I was emailing with the SA about what they had and what I was interested in. Then she would tell him what I said and she'd ask me questions he had. Genius! Should I be concerned?  lol


----------



## avarel

PinkInTheBlue said:


> My new things came in today! Which is extra amazing since I didn't order anything. My husband has surprised me with 2 things lately.  Apparently the SA I was emailing with at FLP was emailing and conspiring with him.  lol
> 
> My Daily Battle medium, Pom, and pochette!
> 
> View attachment 3115857
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115858
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115859
> 
> 
> Notice how different the blue looks in different lights in my house. The canvas feels unlike anything else I have. Completely unlike Goyard or LV or anything Burberry.
> 
> View attachment 3115863



Thank You!

I love yours too.  That was so sweet of your husband.  The blue looks great.


----------



## decorox

Bonjour de Paris! For months, I have been going back and forth between whether I want a Goyard St. Louis or FLP Daily Battle. Planning this trip to Paris, I knew that no matter what, the purchase would be to the best advantage made on either one since it's cheaper here vs. shipment to the US. Being able to see everything IRL is worth the trip! Plus, there are all these beautiful, delicious macarons to enjoy in person!

At Goyard, the main front door and queue on the sidewalk reminded me of Black Friday frenzy of pre-holiday madness! The queue is to limit consumer volume inside, I guess. 

I was too impatient to deal with that, so I walked a block down to FLP. Down the street on Rue de Cambon (near Chanel)... 

Inside the FLP store on Rue de Cambon I was floored by how beautiful the product is in person. Once inside, the experience was instantly pleasant, the SA's want to share the history of FLP, and they spoke of the color connections to France, and how the products are made in France. Some notes I learned: 
- For what it's worth, some FLP collections are indeed made outside of France -- i.e. the products with yellow trim -- but the Daily Battle Totes is the FLP classic tote - are/will always be made in France, so I've been told.
- The SA Christopher told me that while FLP does have a location in Galeries, he said the Rue de Cambon boutique is a far more "true" FLP experience. I spent the most time figuring out what color to choose. 
- Each of the FLP colors are very beautiful, deeply muted, you honestly can't go wrong. 
- Size: I tried the Daily Battle tote -- both the Medium and Large. Medium is close is width but slightly taller to Goyard's St. Louis PM, the Large is literally the same size as the Goyard's St. Louis GM. 
- Strong corners: Leather corners on the bottom add strength to the base of the tote. Nice. 
- Handles: I love how the handles are adjustable on the DB's, make it longer for large weekend packing, make it shorter for more close fit. Historical tidbit: There are 17 holes on the handle -- a tribute to the 1717 date of FLP's start. 
- Inside: There's a d-ring inside -- perfect for attaching one of the FLP "POMPOM" tassel key chains (110E with VAT) or Pouches. 
- Styling: FLP styles the POMPOM tassel keychain as hanging outside the tote, as a way to keep the tote "closed" -- as a security measure, i.e. riding on Metro trains you must be en garde of pickpockets! I attached my LV cles to the D-ring for easy access to coins and Metro tickets. The FLP tag on the inside can be tabbed over the top, to slightly tuck the top of the bag. I like how the lining is black (vs. white canvas in the St. Louis). Pop in the side gussets to mimic LV Neverfull's less-wide footprint. I like this look when the tote isnt very full. 
- Pricing: 690EU includes VAT. FLP did the paperwork for me to get a 12% back at airport. 
- Decision: For the price vs. size, I went big with the Daily Battle in Large, and, after going back and forth with neutral colors, I went with Green. 
- Followup: After a few days, I walked Paris with my new Daily Battle.. into Goyard at Printemps, and these other customers asked the Goyard SA about my FLP bag! I think these customers actually left the counter in search for FLP instead!

I have a few days left here in Paris, so I may still check out Goyard for the PM size, but for now I'm pretty happy with FLP and look forward to bring home a stylish, truly French-Parisian tote that no one [I know] has back home!


----------



## veroliz

Thank you for the detailed info!! Your bag is gorgeous!!


----------



## simplyhappy

Great choice decorox and thank you for the detailed comment. [emoji5]&#65039; I look forward to having their in store experience too! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Great info, pictures, and story Decorox! Your bag is beautiful and I really love the extra info about the bag. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## decorox

veroliz said:


> Thank you for the detailed info!! Your bag is gorgeous!!


You're welcome!


----------



## decorox

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Great info, pictures, and story Decorox! Your bag is beautiful and I really love the extra info about the bag. Thank you for sharing your experience.


Thank you, PinkInTheBlue -- I've been going back and forth about which color to get, since the are all so beautiful. Color can be such a commitment!  I love yours with the Blue/Yellow trim -- that one has a dynamic look. I see few people even in Paris walking around with that one!


----------



## travelako

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi
> 
> Been obsessing with this brand for a few months now and finally my trip is near!
> 
> Will be in paris this Sept, but just wondering what are the actual colors of the Daily Battle with yellow trimmings? Ive researched and im quite confuse , for example walnut brown has two kinds? (Slightly taupe one and a dark wood brown) , also the ivyress red( some of the picture i saw are red on the maroonish side and others are on the plum)
> 
> Im quite confuse on this, hopefully you guys can help me out, my time to shop is very limited due to the tours we booked
> 
> Also for those who has the yellow trimmings , how are they? Does the yellow trimming scratch off over time?
> 
> TIA!


Hi Zoey,

I went to FLP in Paris last month and hope this helps. There are actually two kinds of colors that go with each original FLP color except burgundy and green.

Grey - black, grey
Brown - taupe and dark brown
Blue - peacock blue and Paris blue (navy)


----------



## Bostonjetset

decorox said:


> Bonjour de Paris! For months, I have been going back and forth between whether I want a Goyard St. Louis or FLP Daily Battle. Planning this trip to Paris, I knew that no matter what, the purchase would be to the best advantage made on either one since it's cheaper here vs. shipment to the US. Being able to see everything IRL is worth the trip! Plus, there are all these beautiful, delicious macarons to enjoy in person!
> 
> At Goyard, the main front door and queue on the sidewalk reminded me of Black Friday frenzy of pre-holiday madness! The queue is to limit consumer volume inside, I guess.
> 
> I was too impatient to deal with that, so I walked a block down to FLP. Down the street on Rue de Cambon (near Chanel)...
> 
> Inside the FLP store on Rue de Cambon I was floored by how beautiful the product is in person. Once inside, the experience was instantly pleasant, the SA's want to share the history of FLP, and they spoke of the color connections to France, and how the products are made in France. Some notes I learned:
> - For what it's worth, some FLP collections are indeed made outside of France -- i.e. the products with yellow trim -- but the Daily Battle Totes is the FLP classic tote - are/will always be made in France, so I've been told.
> - The SA Christopher told me that while FLP does have a location in Galeries, he said the Rue de Cambon boutique is a far more "true" FLP experience. I spent the most time figuring out what color to choose.
> - Each of the FLP colors are very beautiful, deeply muted, you honestly can't go wrong.
> - Size: I tried the Daily Battle tote -- both the Medium and Large. Medium is close is width but slightly taller to Goyard's St. Louis PM, the Large is literally the same size as the Goyard's St. Louis GM.
> - Strong corners: Leather corners on the bottom add strength to the base of the tote. Nice.
> - Handles: I love how the handles are adjustable on the DB's, make it longer for large weekend packing, make it shorter for more close fit. Historical tidbit: There are 17 holes on the handle -- a tribute to the 1717 date of FLP's start.
> - Inside: There's a d-ring inside -- perfect for attaching one of the FLP "POMPOM" tassel key chains (110E with VAT) or Pouches.
> - Styling: FLP styles the POMPOM tassel keychain as hanging outside the tote, as a way to keep the tote "closed" -- as a security measure, i.e. riding on Metro trains you must be en garde of pickpockets! I attached my LV cles to the D-ring for easy access to coins and Metro tickets. The FLP tag on the inside can be tabbed over the top, to slightly tuck the top of the bag. I like how the lining is black (vs. white canvas in the St. Louis). Pop in the side gussets to mimic LV Neverfull's less-wide footprint. I like this look when the tote isnt very full.
> - Pricing: 690EU includes VAT. FLP did the paperwork for me to get a 12% back at airport.
> - Decision: For the price vs. size, I went big with the Daily Battle in Large, and, after going back and forth with neutral colors, I went with Green.
> - Followup: After a few days, I walked Paris with my new Daily Battle.. into Goyard at Printemps, and these other customers asked the Goyard SA about my FLP bag! I think these customers actually left the counter in search for FLP instead!
> 
> I have a few days left here in Paris, so I may still check out Goyard for the PM size, but for now I'm pretty happy with FLP and look forward to bring home a stylish, truly French-Parisian tote that no one [I know] has back home!



Beautiful choice!  I love Empire Green!  Thanks for the tidbits of history as well!  Enjoy the rest of your trip in Paris!  It's such a wonderful city.  No one does food or fashion as well as the French!


----------



## Zoeyprincess

travelako said:


> Hi Zoey,
> 
> 
> 
> I went to FLP in Paris last month and hope this helps. There are actually two kinds of colors that go with each original FLP color except burgundy and green.
> 
> 
> 
> Grey - black, grey
> 
> Brown - taupe and dark brown
> 
> Blue - peacock blue and Paris blue (navy)




Thanks for this! really appreciate it!


----------



## decorox

decorox said:


> You're welcome!


PS And thank you!


----------



## decorox

Bostonjetset said:


> Beautiful choice!  I love Empire Green!  Thanks for the tidbits of history as well!  Enjoy the rest of your trip in Paris!  It's such a wonderful city.  No one does food or fashion as well as the French!


Thanks so much! "Empire Green" -- love that, thanks! I recall the SA saying that the colors are a tribute to Paris... Napoleon, Fleur de Lys, etc. Let me see if I can find that info again... Wearing green is a new color for me esp on such a big piece, but I'm finding that this is a great pop of color to add to my mostly black/grey/denim looks... It's not kelly irish green, not hunter green, it's a more understated "dreamy" jardin du luxembourg green.


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Has any one have the price list in Umeda Japan?

TIA!


----------



## simplyhappy

I'm in Paris and visited both FLP stores, one is inside the Galeries Lafayette. I loved that there wasn't a large crowd in these stores. (Chanel & LV was crazy.) I have narrowed down my wishlist to the simple pochette in the 20cm size, which is just 190. So much cheaper than Goyard's pouches, which is tipping the scale in their favor. [emoji5]&#65039; Will post whatever I buy here. The SA only had 2 colors available and once sold they have no idea of replenishment. I liked the Daily Battle tote, but really trying hard to scale down my travel luggage so this tote may be too much to pack with me.


----------



## At888

I will be in Paris 2nd week of October and I'm so excited to see the store and their products.[emoji3]


----------



## simplyhappy

OK warning, picture heavy! [emoji38] I was trying to take photos I thought you'd find interesting so there are a lot. I went back to the store inside Galeries Lafayette.


----------



## simplyhappy

And of course...my purchase! I chose the smallest Pochette in Gray with Black piping. [emoji4] I came back to this location to buy as opposed to the Rue Cambon flagship store because they had more of these pochettes available, stock is very low. Plus the SA I spoke to my first day was very sweet. 






The final photo just contains props & passport to show size reference, the small pouch is larger than I expected. [emoji170]


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

I love your pouch, i need a bag in that color combo!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

simplyhappy said:


> And of course...my purchase! I chose the smallest Pochette in Gray with Black piping. [emoji4] I came back to this location to buy as opposed to the Rue Cambon flagship store because they had more of these pochettes available, stock is very low. Plus the SA I spoke to my first day was very sweet.
> 
> View attachment 3123962
> View attachment 3123963
> View attachment 3123964
> 
> 
> The final photo just contains props & passport to show size reference, the small pouch is larger than I expected. [emoji170]





simplyhappy said:


> OK warning, picture heavy! [emoji38] I was trying to take photos I thought you'd find interesting so there are a lot. I went back to the store inside Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> View attachment 3123955
> View attachment 3123956
> View attachment 3123957
> View attachment 3123958
> View attachment 3123959
> View attachment 3123960



Thank you so much for sharing these pics!!! I need more FP!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

decorox said:


> Bonjour de Paris! For months, I have been going back and forth between whether I want a Goyard St. Louis or FLP Daily Battle. Planning this trip to Paris, I knew that no matter what, the purchase would be to the best advantage made on either one since it's cheaper here vs. shipment to the US. Being able to see everything IRL is worth the trip! Plus, there are all these beautiful, delicious macarons to enjoy in person!
> 
> At Goyard, the main front door and queue on the sidewalk reminded me of Black Friday frenzy of pre-holiday madness! The queue is to limit consumer volume inside, I guess.
> 
> I was too impatient to deal with that, so I walked a block down to FLP. Down the street on Rue de Cambon (near Chanel)...
> 
> Inside the FLP store on Rue de Cambon I was floored by how beautiful the product is in person. Once inside, the experience was instantly pleasant, the SA's want to share the history of FLP, and they spoke of the color connections to France, and how the products are made in France. Some notes I learned:
> - For what it's worth, some FLP collections are indeed made outside of France -- i.e. the products with yellow trim -- but the Daily Battle Totes is the FLP classic tote - are/will always be made in France, so I've been told.
> - The SA Christopher told me that while FLP does have a location in Galeries, he said the Rue de Cambon boutique is a far more "true" FLP experience. I spent the most time figuring out what color to choose.
> - Each of the FLP colors are very beautiful, deeply muted, you honestly can't go wrong.
> - Size: I tried the Daily Battle tote -- both the Medium and Large. Medium is close is width but slightly taller to Goyard's St. Louis PM, the Large is literally the same size as the Goyard's St. Louis GM.
> - Strong corners: Leather corners on the bottom add strength to the base of the tote. Nice.
> - Handles: I love how the handles are adjustable on the DB's, make it longer for large weekend packing, make it shorter for more close fit. Historical tidbit: There are 17 holes on the handle -- a tribute to the 1717 date of FLP's start.
> - Inside: There's a d-ring inside -- perfect for attaching one of the FLP "POMPOM" tassel key chains (110E with VAT) or Pouches.
> - Styling: FLP styles the POMPOM tassel keychain as hanging outside the tote, as a way to keep the tote "closed" -- as a security measure, i.e. riding on Metro trains you must be en garde of pickpockets! I attached my LV cles to the D-ring for easy access to coins and Metro tickets. The FLP tag on the inside can be tabbed over the top, to slightly tuck the top of the bag. I like how the lining is black (vs. white canvas in the St. Louis). Pop in the side gussets to mimic LV Neverfull's less-wide footprint. I like this look when the tote isnt very full.
> - Pricing: 690EU includes VAT. FLP did the paperwork for me to get a 12% back at airport.
> - Decision: For the price vs. size, I went big with the Daily Battle in Large, and, after going back and forth with neutral colors, I went with Green.
> - Followup: After a few days, I walked Paris with my new Daily Battle.. into Goyard at Printemps, and these other customers asked the Goyard SA about my FLP bag! I think these customers actually left the counter in search for FLP instead!
> 
> I have a few days left here in Paris, so I may still check out Goyard for the PM size, but for now I'm pretty happy with FLP and look forward to bring home a stylish, truly French-Parisian tote that no one [I know] has back home!



Thank you for sharing this info, I learned a lot from your post!  That bag is gorgeous. I have it the medium and I love it!  Great choice!


----------



## soulstar88

can someone tell me the prices for the carry on?
and the sizes? Thank youuuuuuu


----------



## simplyhappy

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Thank you so much for sharing these pics!!! I need more FP!




It's my pleasure! [emoji173]&#65039; I learned more about this brand after researching through tPF so I try to contribute when possible! 

Their canvas items are really substantial. And inside this pouch is a sponge-like lining that protects electronics. 

So far in Paris I have seen a number of Goyard totes & LV neverfull being carried, and many Le Pliage bags in all sizes. It's a bit harder to spot FLP, but when one SA was going on her break she carried one of the larger pouches as her clutch and looked very chic! [emoji4]


----------



## veroliz

In love with this Pochette Parade. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

veroliz said:


> View attachment 3124891
> View attachment 3124894
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In love with this Pochette Parade. Thanks for letting me share




This is so pretty. Would you mind adding an inside shot of it?  Thanks!!


----------



## veroliz

Here you go [emoji4]


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

veroliz said:


> View attachment 3125116
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go [emoji4]



Beautiful! Thank you


----------



## BlaCkIriS

I love love love all of this. So glad i found this page &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

Hello all. I asked about wallets and here are some pics I got.  I ordered one of the long wallets and ups is out for delivery. But here are some pics. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











4CC cardholder: 155 with VAT
4CC+coins: 295 with VAT
6CC: 280 with VAT

PF rabat Grand: 395 with VAT
14CC: 455 with VAT.


----------



## 2manybags

Love the look of these bags! I wish I could see them in person before buying, but it's not an option. Can anyone comment on how vibrant the yellow edging option is?  I can't decide if I should go with it or just stick with a plain bag. I'm condidering the grey color with grey handles (plain or with yellow edging) or Red ivresse (which seems burgundy on my screen). Also are gris acier and steel grey the same color? Thank you so much for any advice and this informative thread!


----------



## 2manybags

One more question -I like large bags, but not giant bags. I'm 5'8" would the medium battle be a good size for me?


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

2manybags said:


> One more question -I like large bags, but not giant bags. I'm 5'8" would the medium battle be a good size for me?




Medium is a good size. I have the medium green daily battle and the small black/gray zipped daily. Medium is a bit bigger and fits more.


----------



## alizhan

veroliz said:


> Thank you for the detailed info!! Your bag is gorgeous!!


Your FLP green daily battle looks gorgeous.  

How is the base? Does it have a proper hard base? 1 thing that I do not like about Goyard St Louis is its non-existent base. It is almost impossible to put in light notebook or something hard with pointed corner....Does the Daily battle able to support a 13 inch notebook?  Thanks,


----------



## veroliz

alizhan said:


> Your FLP green daily battle looks gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> How is the base? Does it have a proper hard base? 1 thing that I do not like about Goyard St Louis is its non-existent base. It is almost impossible to put in light notebook or something hard with pointed corner....Does the Daily battle able to support a 13 inch notebook?  Thanks,




Hi alizhan!! I'm sorry. I don't have a daily battle. Mine is the Pochette Parade [emoji4]


----------



## liliane314

alizhan said:


> Your FLP green daily battle looks gorgeous.
> 
> How is the base? Does it have a proper hard base? 1 thing that I do not like about Goyard St Louis is its non-existent base. It is almost impossible to put in light notebook or something hard with pointed corner....Does the Daily battle able to support a 13 inch notebook?  Thanks,



Hey there... wanted to chime in as I can certainly answer this question!

To preface: I have a medium Daily Battle that I use every single day for school and running around NYC.

The base is not hard, but it is definitely more structured than the Goyard. If you put a notebook or something in it, it would not fold and go flat as I see a lot of Goyards around the city doing (which, coincidentally, is one of the exact reasons I am not a big fan of Goyard!). I have only seen maybe three other DBs in the city, and none of them do this either. So, you should be okay. The piping and leather corners of the bag give it a comfortable structure. 

And, I carry a 13 inch MacBook in a padded case every day in my DB. It fits flawlessly and manages the weight very well . 

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## alizhan

Hey liliane314, many thanks for your comments.  Really helps me in making a decision. In fact I have just ordered the DM. I am so looking toward to receiving it! 

Will share the photo with everyone once once I receive it.  Cheers


----------



## Zoeyprincess

2manybags said:


> Love the look of these bags! I wish I could see them in person before buying, but it's not an option. Can anyone comment on how vibrant the yellow edging option is?  I can't decide if I should go with it or just stick with a plain bag. I'm condidering the grey color with grey handles (plain or with yellow edging) or Red ivresse (which seems burgundy on my screen). Also are gris acier and steel grey the same color? Thank you so much for any advice and this informative thread!




Hi!

I just bought the plain gray small daily battle , i had an option also between the yellow trimmings with the plain one, when i saw it the yellow trimmings is actually nicer in the blue tones of their bags not the gray in  seeing it in actual, i also thought of buying the red ivresse for the daily zip though it seems too dark in person 

For the size im a 5'5" and the small is perfect for me i think the medium
Will go well on you

Ill be posting my bag soon !! hope it helps


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

2manybags said:


> Love the look of these bags! I wish I could see them in person before buying, but it's not an option. Can anyone comment on how vibrant the yellow edging option is?  I can't decide if I should go with it or just stick with a plain bag. I'm condidering the grey color with grey handles (plain or with yellow edging) or Red ivresse (which seems burgundy on my screen). Also are gris acier and steel grey the same color? Thank you so much for any advice and this informative thread!



I would call the yellow edging vibrant but not over the top. I like the accent it offers without overpowering.


----------



## goodbrand

I'ld like to share my new Parade bag Bimatiere in Paris Blue toile écailles and Yellow Calfskin bought in Paris (July) .resents


----------



## alizhan

goodbrand said:


> I'ld like to share my new Parade bag Bimatiere in Paris Blue toile écailles and Yellow Calfskin bought in Paris (July) .resents




Very nice combination of colour!


----------



## 2manybags

Beautiful bag!!



goodbrand said:


> I'ld like to share my new Parade bag Bimatiere in Paris Blue toile écailles and Yellow Calfskin bought in Paris (July) .resents


----------



## 2manybags

I'm also considering steel grey with grey leather. Can you comment on the color of the leather part -is it light grey or darker? Thank you! It's hard to make a decision without being able to see the bags in person.




Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just bought the plain gray small daily battle , i had an option also between the yellow trimmings with the plain one, when i saw it the yellow trimmings is actually nicer in the blue tones of their bags not the gray in  seeing it in actual, i also thought of buying the red ivresse for the daily zip though it seems too dark in person
> 
> For the size im a 5'5" and the small is perfect for me i think the medium
> Will go well on you
> 
> Ill be posting my bag soon !! hope it helps


----------



## Zoeyprincess

Hi Guys!

Just wanna share  Finally got my Small Daily Battle in steel gray

Thought it through chose between the one with the yellow accent and the plain one I find this more on the classic side !

Cant wait for my next purchase this bag is certainly a good buy!!


----------



## alizhan

hey guys,

I saw this model called "Express Vision" on Instagram and totally mesmerized by it.  It is  perfect for putting books, notebook, doc.  

Anyone has seen / own it and care to share yr view? Thanks.


----------



## nekroxas

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just wanna share  Finally got my Small Daily Battle in steel gray
> 
> Thought it through chose between the one with the yellow accent and the plain one I find this more on the classic side !
> 
> Cant wait for my next purchase this bag is certainly a good buy!!
> View attachment 3139320


Looks great! How is it compared to the Goyard? I am thinking of buying a Moynat.. and probably go for the FLP right after


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Hi, I literally just bumped into this thread and have been falling hard for the daily battle. My apology if this has been asked before. Would appreciate it if someone can chime in to let me know how am I able to buy one of those since I live in the U.S.?


----------



## Pai012

How much for this bag. Any idea?
Thank you


----------



## Pai012

How much is the parade flp
Thank u


----------



## Pai012

Its beautiful.&#128522;


----------



## sd785

I just ordered a daily battle zip on Sep 24th, and the price has gone up to 850 with tax. tax free price is 708.33. FYI


----------



## balen.girl

Hi all, I am interested in daily battle.. How is your bag so far ? In terms of durability, which one better between daily battle and LV neverfull ? Thanks..


----------



## patQ

Hi dear TPFers! I am quite new to the brand so forgive me for asking a newbie question: 
Does the medium model for daily battle fit a macbook air 13?
Thanks!


----------



## HotRedBag

alizhan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I saw this model called "Express Vision" on Instagram and totally mesmerized by it.  It is  perfect for putting books, notebook, doc.
> 
> Anyone has seen / own it and care to share yr view? Thanks.



OMG that bag is to die for! Where did you get it?


----------



## alizhan

HotRedBag said:


> OMG that bag is to die for! Where did you get it?


no, sadly I didnt get it.  I saw that from instagram and thought it's simply gorgeous!  It comes with other of their classic colors and a combination of the leather flap in diff shade.  So u can imagine the number of permutation they have!  it looks very boxy - I like.  Perfect for people to carry notebook, documents etc.


----------



## sd785

My Daily Battle Zip has arrived. A very well made bag. I like the feeling touching the canvas, and its color would change slightly between grey and dark green accordingly to different lighting environment. However it's really too small for a big boy like me, will give this one to my sister or niece and buy a Daily Battle Large later.

Thanks for the infos shared in this thread. It helped a lot.


----------



## manpursefan

alizhan said:


> hey guys,
> 
> I saw this model called "Express Vision" on Instagram and totally mesmerized by it.  It is  perfect for putting books, notebook, doc.
> 
> Anyone has seen / own it and care to share yr view? Thanks.


I've seen it in person, it's a very nice bag. The SA at Galeries Lafayette told me that there are two versions of the express bag but I forgot what she said exactly cause I was still thinking about Goyard. I like how you can use it as a messenger bag or as a briefcase though


----------



## patQ

Have anyone see the calibre in person? It looks gorgeous on Instagram!


----------



## nekroxas

sd785 said:


> My Daily Battle Zip has arrived. A very well made bag. I like the feeling touching the canvas, and its color would change slightly between grey and dark green accordingly to different lighting environment. However it's really too small for a big boy like me, will give this one to my sister or niece and buy a Daily Battle Large later.
> 
> Thanks for the infos shared in this thread. It helped a lot.


Love it!


----------



## jetaime16

Hi all, I am new and have bought the 4cc+coin wallet through mail order. I have received the wallet ,and I noted that the inside of the wallet is not fully covered in leather. One side of the bill divider is in cloth, and the other side in leather. 

Not sure why is it made this way. But is this usual?


----------



## alizhan

jetaime16 said:


> Hi all, I am new and have bought the 4cc+coin wallet through mail order. I have received the wallet ,and I noted that the inside of the wallet is not fully covered in leather. One side of the bill divider is in cloth, and the other side in leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure why is it made this way. But is this usual?




Could you take some photos to show?


----------



## jetaime16

alizhan said:


> Could you take some photos to show?



Here is the photo. You can see that the leather is not covering the bill divider of the wallet. 
This seems strange to me because the other 3 inner sides are covered in leather. 
I have a BV wallet and the bill divider is covered in leather for both sides. 

So I am wondering whether this is unique only for FLP men wallet.


----------



## JennieC917

Is that so the leather won't stick together over time?


----------



## jetaime16

JennieC917 said:


> Is that so the leather won't stick together over time?



 If the purpose is as what you mentioned. Then both side of the bill divider should be made the same. 

Here is another shot from the other side of the bill divider which is covered in leather.


----------



## jetaime16

jetaime16 said:


> If the purpose is as what you mentioned. Then both side of the bill divider should be made the same.
> 
> Here is another shot from the other side of the bill divider which is covered in leather.


I have asked the SA and is awaiting the reply. 
So I am thinking whether  anyone who has bought the men wallet could enlighten me. 

Does anyone knows whether this appear on ladies wallet too?


----------



## balen.girl

I just received my Daily Battle with Zipper.. I love it !!


----------



## 2manybags

Just wanted to thank everyone for this very informative thread! I received my medium daily battle, pochette, and pompon. Love it all!


----------



## destiny01

sd785 said:


> My Daily Battle Zip has arrived. A very well made bag. I like the feeling touching the canvas, and its color would change slightly between grey and dark green accordingly to different lighting environment. However it's really too small for a big boy like me, will give this one to my sister or niece and buy a Daily Battle Large later.
> 
> Thanks for the infos shared in this thread. It helped a lot.


nice bag ! 

u said there is a larger size? do you know the price?

  i thought [FONT=&quot]Zipped Daily Battle  only came in one size.[/FONT]


----------



## onepiece101

Apologies if this has already been answered. Does the shipping price they quote depend on the total cost of the items you order or is there a flat shipping fee no matter how much you order/the cost of each item?


----------



## mochaccino

onepiece101 said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered. Does the shipping price they quote depend on the total cost of the items you order or is there a flat shipping fee no matter how much you order/the cost of each item?




I believe it's based on the weight and possibly also insurance. It definitely changed depending on which items I wanted a quote for.


----------



## balen.girl

onepiece101 said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered. Does the shipping price they quote depend on the total cost of the items you order or is there a flat shipping fee no matter how much you order/the cost of each item?




Based on my experienced, shipping price is depend on items you ordered. Not flat rate.


----------



## sd785

destiny01 said:


> nice bag !
> 
> u said there is a larger size? do you know the price?
> 
> i thought [FONT=&quot]Zipped Daily Battle  only came in one size.[/FONT]


Yes, the daily battle zip comes only with one size. I meant that I should have bought the Daily Battle Large (with no zipper).
I don't have latest quote for the daily battle( with no zipper). You can email FLP for quotes. I bought the daily battle zip for 708.8 euros tax free plus shipment and local taxation in Taiwan.


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone in the U.S. remember if you received your customs bill from a company calles IBC Customs Brokerage? I received a bill from them, but want to make sure it's legitimate. TIA!


----------



## alizhan

jetaime16 said:


> I have asked the SA and is awaiting the reply.
> So I am thinking whether  anyone who has bought the men wallet could enlighten me.
> 
> Does anyone knows whether this appear on ladies wallet too?


has the SA replied to yr question on the difference in material used?


----------



## jetaime16

Yes. It's made like this. One side canvas, the other side leather. 
No other reason given. I think prob to save space.


----------



## absolutcherry

I'm about to order the pochette 30 and hoping it's the right size for me. 20 would be too small right? I've never seen them both in person. 
By the way, SA said they don't have any tassels till next month


----------



## ChanelChap

I'm seriously considering a Daily Battle for my next bag. I need something coated canvas. It's between a DB and this Givenchy. 

How does the GM size of the DB compare with that of Goyard? What are the current prices for the DB?


----------



## yuuri

I think pictures don't do the daily battle any justice. The canvas looks absolutely stunning in person. The straps are also a lot thicker than givenchy (from memory of only seeing the givenchy tote once) so if you're planning on carrying something heavy, this may be something to consider?

I remember reading in one of the posts that the stitching on the db straps makes it really secure so it's not likely to break easily.


----------



## LoverField

I love this line!  The details are great and they look sturdier than Goyards.


----------



## MrGoyard

Zoeyprincess said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just wanna share  Finally got my Small Daily Battle in steel gray
> 
> Thought it through chose between the one with the yellow accent and the plain one I find this more on the classic side !
> 
> Cant wait for my next purchase this bag is certainly a good buy!!
> View attachment 3139320


 Gorgeous bag! 
Do you know if this color is available with black trimmings for the Daily Battle?


----------



## MrGoyard

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Sorry I forgot to copy the response I received from them! Here it is. It took several days; nearly a week but it's very helpful information.
> 
> I'll make another post with the pictures she attached. She's very helpful.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For you
> 
> *The Daily Battle now comes only in one tone color, which means the leather for Blue is always Blue, not Black.*
> In Blue, we have two colors of leather: Navy Blue and Peacock Blue.
> 
> We have the matching Yellow tassel available, however we only have few pieces left before we are out of stock, we kindly advise you to let us know as soon as you can if you wish to purchase this item
> 
> The Zipped Daily Battle is available in Navy Blue. In this shape, it never comes with Yellow edging.
> 
> I would definitely recommend one of these two styles with the tassel!
> 
> Prices:
> - Medium Daily Battle with Yellow edgings: 710  including taxes - 591.67  without taxes
> - Zipped Daily Battle Blue : 810  including taxes - 675  without taxes
> - Tassel: 110  including taxes - 91.67  without taxes
> 
> At the moment, the Pochette Zip is available in size 20 only, in Grey or Brown. Its price is 190  including taxes - 158.33  without taxes.
> We also have the Pochette Bimatière with the Gun Pouch on the front from out limited Flower Powder Collection, as pictures attached, which is gorgeous! Its price is 420  including taxes - 350  without taxes.
> 
> For your husband
> 
> At the moment, we are out of stock of all our wallets and credit cards holders for Men. We hope to receive them at rhe Fall, would you like to be put on our waiting list?


 Does this mean that the grey version does not come with black trimmings anymore?


----------



## Sdosanjh

sioaw said:


> Got the package today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901327
> View attachment 2901328
> View attachment 2901329


Hello - Lovely bags!  Can you tell me if your DB tote is the steel gray with the yellow trim?  Is it the medium or the large?  How is it holding up?  Have you been happy with it so far?  I'm debating between the DB with a zip or without and really love the color of your bag!


----------



## Sdosanjh

Hello - Sorry I'm new to the forum so apologies for asking the same questions.  But I'm in search of a good tote that can double as a diaper bag as well as for work on occasion as well as my carry on for flights.  I am debating between the Faure le Page DB and the carry-on and am leaning towards the DB.  Can anyone provide any reviews if they've used it as a diaper bag and if so, how it held up and if wiping it down was easy?

Would you advise with a zip or without?  Some threads seemed to indicate that it lay better without a zip.

Finally for those who did use it as a diaper bag, which inserts/organizers, etc... did you find helpful for organization (i already use the skip hop diaper pouch) particularly for sippy cups etc...


----------



## alizhan

T
	

		
			
		

		
	





Presenting my veloce and daily battle after 2 months of use.


----------



## riquita

Featherfactor.com just did a post on diaper bags, and it included the FLP daily battle. I hope this helps Sdosanjh.


----------



## Sdosanjh

alizhan said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182900
> View attachment 3182901
> 
> 
> Presenting my veloce and daily battle after 2 months of use.


Lovely!  Which bag do you end up using more?  I love the look of the Veloce.  Does it come with a cross-body strap?  If so, do you end up using it with the strap?  I'm wondering how that size does with the strap.


----------



## Sdosanjh

riquita said:


> Featherfactor.com just did a post on diaper bags, and it included the FLP daily battle. I hope this helps Sdosanjh.


Thanks Riquita!  Was very helpful!


----------



## Sdosanjh

I've been in touch with Faure le Page and unfortunately the bag I was seeking (Daily Beast Medium with yellow trim in Steel Grey or Paris Blue) appears to be out of stock, as are many of the pouches and the tassles!  They can't say when their stock will be replenished.  Does anyone have any experience with how quickly they replenished stock?  Did you have to just keep emailing them back as they don't allow pre-orders?


----------



## alizhan

Sdosanjh said:


> Lovely!  Which bag do you end up using more?  I love the look of the Veloce.  Does it come with a cross-body strap?  If so, do you end up using it with the strap?  I'm wondering how that size does with the strap.







Hi attaching another photo of DB. Ha ha I really like this bag as its so sturdy and never get out of shape unlike Goyard sainte Louise that I was using a lot previously. 

Sorry - back to ur question. Definitely using DB more often. Cos it's spacious and easy to access item. Also it's really comfy to carry. 

As for Veloce- I bought it with the intention to use for work purpose - to carry my laptop and doc which I have to carry on daily basis.  I use DB for casual occasions. 

It's a very structured and slightly heavy I must say. It's doesn't come with shoulder strap. I have to say this is one thing I overlook. I would so much prefer a shoulder strap as u would want to have the option of hands free esp when u go grocery shopping after work.  

Another thing u need to know is that it's quite big. I can't rmber the spec. It's long and hence seems to be more for use for those who to put a3 size paper without folding the doc. 

Despite the above disappointment (which is my fault cos I should have thought about those before buying), Veloce like DB is a very well made bag. I like structured bag so I love it's design. 

If you need a shoulder strap, u might want to consider Express? I posted a pic of that recently asking for feedback. Fr the pic it's looks perfectly for working or studying purposes. It's Abit pricer than Veloce. But it has lot more leather (the flap). 

Hope my comments r helpful


----------



## Sdosanjh

alizhan said:


> View attachment 3184129
> 
> 
> Hi attaching another photo of DB. Ha ha I really like this bag as its so sturdy and never get out of shape unlike Goyard sainte Louise that I was using a lot previously.
> 
> Sorry - back to ur question. Definitely using DB more often. Cos it's spacious and easy to access item. Also it's really comfy to carry.
> 
> As for Veloce- I bought it with the intention to use for work purpose - to carry my laptop and doc which I have to carry on daily basis.  I use DB for casual occasions.
> 
> It's a very structured and slightly heavy I must say. It's doesn't come with shoulder strap. I have to say this is one thing I overlook. I would so much prefer a shoulder strap as u would want to have the option of hands free esp when u go grocery shopping after work.
> 
> Another thing u need to know is that it's quite big. I can't rmber the spec. It's long and hence seems to be more for use for those who to put a3 size paper without folding the doc.
> 
> Despite the above disappointment (which is my fault cos I should have thought about those before buying), Veloce like DB is a very well made bag. I like structured bag so I love it's design.
> 
> If you need a shoulder strap, u might want to consider Express? I posted a pic of that recently asking for feedback. Fr the pic it's looks perfectly for working or studying purposes. It's Abit pricer than Veloce. But it has lot more leather (the flap).
> 
> Hope my comments r helpful


Thanks!  Is this the medium DB and in the empire green?  I was leaning towards Paris Blue or Grey but am rethinking after seeing your bag!  I was also hoping to get the yellow trim but they are currently sold out and can't tell me when they will have them in stock (in addition to the pouches I wanted and tassles!).  I'm hoping they will get a shipment in before the holidays so I can place an order soon -- or perhaps I shouldn't go with the yellow trim after all.  So much to decide.

I appreciate your feedback on the Veloce.  I love a structured bag as well but find my go-to's to be the ones that are easier and more comfortable to carry and the weight can be a factor - I have found this to be the case with other bags and need something lightweight.


----------



## hikkichan

I will be heading to Japan next spring and I heard that there is an FLP store in Osaka. I own a Goyard St Louis PM in white for over a year and I can say it is one of my most used bags. I bought it in Singapore at full price which is about USD300 more than the Paris price. I'm planning to check out FLP in Japan. I don't know when will I be going to Europe so this will be my only chance to get an FLP. I'm looking at the zipped DB. How does it compare to the St Louis PM? Should I get another tote since I already have one? 

Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## MrGoyard

The Large Cabas Daily Battle in grey with black trims is currently sold out. I am on a waitinglist now, since they don't know when it will be restocked. ;s


----------



## alizhan

MrVuitton said:


> The Large Cabas Daily Battle in grey with black trims is currently sold out. I am on a waitinglist now, since they don't know when it will be restocked. ;s




Congrats! Hope u won't have to wait too long!

Which size did you order? U order the pong pong to pair with it?


----------



## alizhan

Sdosanjh said:


> Thanks!  Is this the medium DB and in the empire green?  I was leaning towards Paris Blue or Grey but am rethinking after seeing your bag!  I was also hoping to get the yellow trim but they are currently sold out and can't tell me when they will have them in stock (in addition to the pouches I wanted and tassles!).  I'm hoping they will get a shipment in before the holidays so I can place an order soon -- or perhaps I shouldn't go with the yellow trim after all.  So much to decide.
> 
> I appreciate your feedback on the Veloce.  I love a structured bag as well but find my go-to's to be the ones that are easier and more comfortable to carry and the weight can be a factor - I have found this to be the case with other bags and need something lightweight.




Mine isn't large size. It's equivalent to Goyard GM size. I choose green becos that's my fav colour and also FLP's colours are rather muted. So be it Paris blue grey green and burgundy, they do not appear to be too outrageous

I didn't choose yellow trim as I prefer to a classic tote to be my first piece fr the brand. Also I kinda recalled reading someone commented that tote with yellow trim is made in Italy and while the classic is made in France. I may be wrong....

Tassel makes the tote 'complete'! It adds so much pop to the DB! In addition, u use it to 'latch' the bag so that it's not so open.


----------



## kimmie3011

I'm sure that this has been addressed before, but I had a quick question.  As this will be my first purchase stateside from Faure, how is everything charged?  Will I be charged before tax prices and then pay customs later?  Thanks!!


----------



## MrGoyard

alizhan said:


> Congrats! Hope u won't have to wait too long!
> 
> Which size did you order? U order the pong pong to pair with it?


 Thanks! I did not order it yet, want to check it out first. But I'm on the waiting list for the large.


----------



## 2manybags

Yes, that's how it works. I got my customs bill about a week after I received my order.




kimmie3011 said:


> I'm sure that
> this has been addressed before, but I had a quick question.  As this will be my first purchase stateside from Faure, how is everything charged?  Will I be charged before tax prices and then pay customs later?  Thanks!!


----------



## kimmie3011

2manybags said:


> Yes, that's how it works. I got my customs bill about a week after I received my order.


Thank you!  I just emailed Faure and received a response immediately.  I think I may have to pull the trigger and order one for X-Mas!  Except now I'm debating do I get the yellow trim or not?!  I heard it cracks after a while.  Decisions Decisions!


----------



## anmldr1

kimmie3011 said:


> Thank you!  I just emailed Faure and received a response immediately.  I think I may have to pull the trigger and order one for X-Mas!  Except now I'm debating do I get the yellow trim or not?!  I heard it cracks after a while.  Decisions Decisions!



I've had a yellow trimmed paris blue daily battle...the yellow really pops...i've had my bag for a little over a year and there are no cracks...i use my bag almost every day as well...for what it's worth


----------



## kimmie3011

anmldr1 said:


> I've had a yellow trimmed paris blue daily battle...the yellow really pops...i've had my bag for a little over a year and there are no cracks...i use my bag almost every day as well...for what it's worth


That's great to know, because I was curious about the yellow trim cracking.  I saw that some people had said it will crack, so without seeing it I'm at a loss!


----------



## kimmie3011

It seems everyone's been purchasing their bags from the Paris store, but with the Yen being down, has anyone ordered from the Osaka store?  Will the Osaka store even ship?  Thanks!!


----------



## mochaccino

kimmie3011 said:


> It seems everyone's been purchasing their bags from the Paris store, but with the Yen being down, has anyone ordered from the Osaka store?  Will the Osaka store even ship?  Thanks!!



When I saw the Osaka built out in Sept, the price was quite expensive compared to the Paris price (rough calc in my head was couple hundred dollars). I think the Euro deal is still much, much better given the lower base price. If you live in a state with significantly cheaper tax than the VAT, then it'd be an even better discount


----------



## kimmie3011

mochaccino said:


> When I saw the Osaka built out in Sept, the price was quite expensive compared to the Paris price (rough calc in my head was couple hundred dollars). I think the Euro deal is still much, much better given the lower base price. If you live in a state with significantly cheaper tax than the VAT, then it'd be an even better discount


Thanks!! That helps!!


----------



## sy8

I'm not sure if anyone asked or answered this question, but if you order from Paris to the US, do you have to pay import tax? I read somewhere that you won't have to pay the VAT, but that you later get a bill from TNT. Is this true?

I wanted to order a zippered daily battle for my sister for Christmas, but I wanted to be sure if the quoted price will be the only amount I will have to pay. Could someone who has ordered through FLP Paris into the US please break down the costs/fees? I would really, really appreciate it!!! (I just don't want to be surprised later and end up paying more than the price of a Goyard in the US...know what I mean?)

Thank you!


----------



## 2manybags

Yes, you're right -you don't pay VAT, but you will get a bill with customs fees after you receive the bag. I think mine came after a week or two.




sy8 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone asked or answered this question, but if you order from Paris to the US, do you have to pay import tax? I read somewhere that you won't have to pay the VAT, but that you later get a bill from TNT. Is this true?
> 
> I wanted to order a zippered daily battle for my sister for Christmas, but I wanted to be sure if the quoted price will be the only amount I will have to pay. Could someone who has ordered through FLP Paris into the US please break down the costs/fees? I would really, really appreciate it!!! (I just don't want to be surprised later and end up paying more than the price of a Goyard in the US...know what I mean?)
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## mochaccino

sy8 said:


> I'm not sure if anyone asked or answered this question, but if you order from Paris to the US, do you have to pay import tax? I read somewhere that you won't have to pay the VAT, but that you later get a bill from TNT. Is this true?
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to order a zippered daily battle for my sister for Christmas, but I wanted to be sure if the quoted price will be the only amount I will have to pay. Could someone who has ordered through FLP Paris into the US please break down the costs/fees? I would really, really appreciate it!!! (I just don't want to be surprised later and end up paying more than the price of a Goyard in the US...know what I mean?)
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




I was charged a $15 handing fee, $15 residence fee, and then about 7.4% duty/taxes and fees. I think someone has recommended just considering the VAT-included price since it's probably more than what you'd pay after shipping cost and duty (aka worst case scenario). 

Either way, it would definitely be cheaper than Goyard!


----------



## sy8

Thank you, mochaccino and 2manybags!

I just had one last question. If I were to pay the VAT included price, does that mean I won't have to pay custom duties later?

Thank you again for all of your help!


----------



## Sandyiei

Sdosanjh said:


> I've been in touch with Faure le Page and unfortunately the bag I was seeking (Daily Beast Medium with yellow trim in Steel Grey or Paris Blue) appears to be out of stock, as are many of the pouches and the tassles!  They can't say when their stock will be replenished.  Does anyone have any experience with how quickly they replenished stock?  Did you have to just keep emailing them back as they don't allow pre-orders?


i just sent an email this week about their daily battle totes. they have tassels in stock, not sure if all colors are available. for sure the grey one is in stock as of today.


----------



## mothbeast

Which size Daily Battle would hold a 13" laptop? I'm guessing the med?


----------



## berthak

Hello there,

I recently made a purchase via email with the Rue Cambon store. It was a very simple process; no VAT charged, but I was told to expect a bill from US customs following my purchase. Delivery was shockingly quick - I put my payment though Wednesday, and my package was delivered Friday morning. I actually can't wrap my brain around how they made that happen. Anyway, I've seen a few questions about tassel options right now, so I thought I'd include pictures my SA sent me.












By the way, the toile écailles is stunning in person. Beautifully textured.

Hope this helps anyone that is looking!!


----------



## Mrs.T

berthak said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I recently made a purchase via email with the Rue Cambon store. It was a very simple process; no VAT charged, but I was told to expect a bill from US customs following my purchase. Delivery was shockingly quick - I put my payment though Wednesday, and my package was delivered Friday morning. I actually can't wrap my brain around how they made that happen. Anyway, I've seen a few questions about tassel options right now, so I thought I'd include pictures my SA sent me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205414
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205415
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205417
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, the toile écailles is stunning in person. Beautifully textured.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone that is looking!!


Thank you for posting these! I'm trying to decide on a tassel and choosing the right color is much easier when I can see them all at once. So now I've emailed the store and am hoping the one I want is still available.

When you paid by email, did you use a credit card? I'm wondering if the foreign transaction fee applies. Do you know?


----------



## berthak

Mrs.T said:


> Thank you for posting these! I'm trying to decide on a tassel and choosing the right color is much easier when I can see them all at once. So now I've emailed the store and am hoping the one I want is still available.
> 
> When you paid by email, did you use a credit card? I'm wondering if the foreign transaction fee applies. Do you know?





Of course! I am glad it was helpful.

I used an Amex that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees, so it wasn't an issue.


----------



## mothbeast

Is anyone else waiting for a delivery that is delayed? My TNT tracking is not updating and it's at least a days late now.


----------



## Niamhmuc

mothbeast said:


> Is anyone else waiting for a delivery that is delayed? My TNT tracking is not updating and it's at least a days late now.


My daily battle was picked up in Paris by TNT yesterday and out for delivery in Dublin today. I missed it because I wasn't home but hopefully it will come tomorrow! I was a little shocked at how quick it was and really wasn't expecting it today. It didn't have to come far though. 

Are you in the US? I was expecting a delay since Christmas is so close.

What did you order?


----------



## mothbeast

Niamhmuc said:


> My daily battle was picked up in Paris by TNT yesterday and out for delivery in Dublin today. I missed it because I wasn't home but hopefully it will come tomorrow! I was a little shocked at how quick it was and really wasn't expecting it today. It didn't have to come far though.
> 
> Are you in the US? I was expecting a delay since Christmas is so close.
> 
> What did you order?



I am in the US and I ordered a Daily Battle. I wouldn't be surprised with delays but the TNT website isn't very good, lots of dead links, and I am concerned by the lack of updates since 12/10. I think the last time the page with tracking data was really long and this is all I have: 

10 Dec 2015 	09:06:20 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit. 
09 Dec 2015 	23:32:46 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point. 
09 Dec 2015 	22:23:00 	Creteil 	Shipment In Transit. 
09 Dec 2015 	20:22:21 	Creteil 	Shipment In Transit. 
09 Dec 2015 	20:22:11 	Creteil 	Shipment Arrived At Tnt Location


----------



## Niamhmuc

mothbeast said:


> I am in the US and I ordered a Daily Battle. I wouldn't be surprised with delays but the TNT website isn't very good, lots of dead links, and I am concerned by the lack of updates since 12/10. I think the last time the page with tracking data was really long and this is all I have:
> 
> 10 Dec 2015 	09:06:20 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment In Transit.
> 09 Dec 2015 	23:32:46 	Garonor Road Hub 	Shipment Received At Transit Point.
> 09 Dec 2015 	22:23:00 	Creteil 	Shipment In Transit.
> 09 Dec 2015 	20:22:21 	Creteil 	Shipment In Transit.
> 09 Dec 2015 	20:22:11 	Creteil 	Shipment Arrived At Tnt Location


At this point I think you should try calling TNT and give them your tracking number.They called me today to rearrange delivery (their Irish office) and they seemed quite helpful. I noticed that others complained of dead links, no online updates etc and I think they have mostly been in the US like you. I know it's frustrating because you are paying a lot to have it shipped from Europe (I've experienced it the other way around, from the States to Europe).

I really hope it arrives soon! I can't wait to see mine! I've never seen one in person before!


----------



## mothbeast

Niamhmuc said:


> At this point I think you should try calling TNT and give them your tracking number.They called me today to rearrange delivery (their Irish office) and they seemed quite helpful. I noticed that others complained of dead links, no online updates etc and I think they have mostly been in the US like you. I know it's frustrating because you are paying a lot to have it shipped from Europe (I've experienced it the other way around, from the States to Europe).
> 
> I really hope it arrives soon! I can't wait to see mine! I've never seen one in person before!



Did you get your bag? How do you like it?

I've had to ask FLP to track my bag. TNT keeps taking my info and not getting back to me.


----------



## balen.girl

I just ordered yesterday and they give me TNT tracking number.. I hope no delay so I can wear it during Christmas..


----------



## Mrs.T

mothbeast said:


> Did you get your bag? How do you like it?
> 
> I've had to ask FLP to track my bag. TNT keeps taking my info and not getting back to me.


Has FLP been able to get back to you with tracking info or give you a prospective time frame for delivery? My order went through yesterday and I hoped to receive it by New Year's but didn't think to ask. I didn't realize that TNT was so inaccurate. What color did you order? Pics please when it arrives!!


----------



## Mrs.T

berthak said:


> Of course! I am glad it was helpful.
> 
> I used an Amex that doesn't charge foreign transaction fees, so it wasn't an issue.


My tassel decision was made for me since the pink was already sold out. I ordered the burgundy to match the bag. Now I'm hoping to be as lucky as you with delivery! 

Are you loving your FLP? Please post pics if you have a chance.


----------



## mothbeast

Mrs.T said:


> Has FLP been able to get back to you with tracking info or give you a prospective time frame for delivery? My order went through yesterday and I hoped to receive it by New Year's but didn't think to ask. I didn't realize that TNT was so inaccurate. What color did you order? Pics please when it arrives!!



They are still looking into it. I think it might be delayed at US customs but there is no way to confirm where it is or when it's arriving atm. The TNT rep I spoke to thought it had left Europe but that's much detail as I've been able to get out of 3 phone calls and a couple of emails. I hope they are more forthcoming with FLP. 
I didn't realize that their site wouldn't update like Fedex/UPS. My last order went fine and the tracking updated as it went. The delay itself isn't such a big issue except that I shipped to my husbands office which will eventually be closed for the holidays. 

I think I ordered the same tassel. I'mkind of regretting not getting gray. How much is shipping 1 tassel to the US?


----------



## mothbeast

Just after I wrote this I finally heard from TNT. A US rep called and was super helpful. They're still tracking where the package is  and why it's being held. ETA at earliest next Mon-Tues.


----------



## Niamhmuc

mothbeast said:


> Did you get your bag? How do you like it?
> 
> I've had to ask FLP to track my bag. TNT keeps taking my info and not getting back to me.



I got mine on Wednesday. I love it! The canvas is really beautiful in person. I was relieved as I had never seen the bag in person!

Sorry you're still waiting for your's! Fingers crossed it arrives before Christmas.

What colour did you order? I got the paris blue but would love another in another size sometime.


----------



## Mrs.T

mothbeast said:


> They are still looking into it. I think it might be delayed at US customs but there is no way to confirm where it is or when it's arriving atm. The TNT rep I spoke to thought it had left Europe but that's much detail as I've been able to get out of 3 phone calls and a couple of emails. I hope they are more forthcoming with FLP.
> I didn't realize that their site wouldn't update like Fedex/UPS. My last order went fine and the tracking updated as it went. The delay itself isn't such a big issue except that I shipped to my husbands office which will eventually be closed for the holidays.
> 
> I think I ordered the same tassel. I'mkind of regretting not getting gray. How much is shipping 1 tassel to the US?


The tassel is in addition to a Daily Battle and wallet I ordered and shipping was around 90&#8364;. I'm so with you about back-up tassels! I planned to order both the burgundy (Iverrse red?) and the pink to change the look up. Now wishing I had thought to order yellow since pink was out of stock. #thestruggleisreal &#55357;&#56902;&#55356;&#57339;

Fingers crossed your package arrives on Monday!


----------



## mnshopgirl32

I know the straps are adjustable on the daily battle zipped tote, but can someone measure it? What's the longest it can be adjusted to?


----------



## mintmatcha

lovely, thanks for sharing. I'm eyeing on a bimaterial pochette zip, just emailed them today and see what they offer. Hoping to get one with the leather part in yellow..


----------



## mothbeast

Mrs. T - did you get your order yet? As far as I can tell my package is still in Europe. I may try to get some kind of refund out of TNT.


----------



## balen.girl

I got mine today.. This is my 2nd purchase and I am happy with both ! Definitely will buy more.. 
Daily Battle Small Paris Blue
Pouch 35 Red
Tassel Red


----------



## alizhan

balen.girl said:


> I got mine today.. This is my 2nd purchase and I am happy with both ! Definitely will buy more..
> Daily Battle Small Paris Blue
> Pouch 35 Red
> Tassel Red
> View attachment 3220204




Congrats! The tassel is a good match for your pouch!


----------



## balen.girl

alizhan said:


> Congrats! The tassel is a good match for your pouch!




Thank you.. I want to have all the colors. So I purposely choose different color for the bag and the pouch.. 
And btw.. I love Paris blue.. So preetttyyy..


----------



## balen.girl

Paris Blue.. My favorite..


----------



## alizhan

balen.girl said:


> Paris Blue.. My favorite..
> 
> View attachment 3220489
> 
> View attachment 3220490



Thanks for the photos! Which other FLP items you have?

Initally I thought my eyes are having prob cos from your photos, the color looks more grey to me,,,,but after i compare to my steel grey veloce, I see the difference.


----------



## balen.girl

alizhan said:


> Thanks for the photos! Which other FLP items you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Initally I thought my eyes are having prob cos from your photos, the color looks more grey to me,,,,but after i compare to my steel grey veloce, I see the difference.




My 1st was Daily Battle Zip.. In grey.. Did reveal on a few pages back.. I think post #728..




My next will be in green..


----------



## Mrs.T

mothbeast said:


> Mrs. T - did you get your order yet? As far as I can tell my package is still in Europe. I may try to get some kind of refund out of TNT.


Mine arrived on Monday and I was able to track the package through TNT from the day after it shipped. Something must be up with your order/tracking if it still hasn't updated. Is yours still somewhere in Europe? Will your husband's office be closed until the 28th? How frustrating! Hope you can get it straightened out and not have to cancel. I had never seen FLP in person but the pieces I got are stunning. Good luck!


----------



## mothbeast

Mrs.T said:


> Mine arrived on Monday and I was able to track the package through TNT from the day after it shipped. Something must be up with your order/tracking if it still hasn't updated. Is yours still somewhere in Europe? Will your husband's office be closed until the 28th? How frustrating! Hope you can get it straightened out and not have to cancel. I had never seen FLP in person but the pieces I got are stunning. Good luck!



I'm glad you got yours. Mine was finally found and is finally in the US. I think they lost track of it for over a week and then it missed the flight to LA. I decided to just have it delivered on the 28th rather than have to drive out to pick it up as they don't have offices in the city. I think I have another couple packages arriving Monday too. I didn't mean for them to all pile up like this.


----------



## Mrs.T

mothbeast said:


> I'm glad you got yours. Mine was finally found and is finally in the US. I think they lost track of it for over a week and then it missed the flight to LA. I decided to just have it delivered on the 28th rather than have to drive out to pick it up as they don't have offices in the city. I think I have another couple packages arriving Monday too. I didn't mean for them to all pile up like this.


Monday will be so much fun! Any other lovelies expected?! Family Christmas was not at our house this year so we've been gone a few days and when we get home my Christmas continues, too. Hoping to find two Yurman bracelets waiting for me. :rockettes:


----------



## Mrs.T

balen.girl said:


> I got mine today.. This is my 2nd purchase and I am happy with both ! Definitely will buy more..
> Daily Battle Small Paris Blue
> Pouch 35 Red
> Tassel Red
> View attachment 3220204



Beautiful! Are you happy with the small size Daily Battle? Mine just arrived (identical except red with gold edging) and I'm glad I decided to go with the small. It's the perfect size since I'm petite and have a terrible habit of cramming whatever will fit into my bags. I'm determined not to do that with this pristine FLP! Will you carry the pouch separately or is it to keep your DB organized?


----------



## balen.girl

Mrs.T said:


> Beautiful! Are you happy with the small size Daily Battle? Mine just arrived (identical except red with gold edging) and I'm glad I decided to go with the small. It's the perfect size since I'm petite and have a terrible habit of cramming whatever will fit into my bags. I'm determined not to do that with this pristine FLP! Will you carry the pouch separately or is it to keep your DB organized?




Congrats on your bag.. 
Yes, I am happy with small size. But I will buy medium size for travel.. Small size is perfect for work.. I put pouch inside, it's my style if I wear tote bag. Help me to find things easier. 
I have small DB and small zip DB now.. I think I love my small DB more. It's slouchier and lighter. The zip got like extra lining inside.


----------



## mothbeast

So it's Monday and I still have no package. At this point it's 2 weeks late and their delivery service is so bad that it would make me consider not ordering from Faure Le Page again. 

I called to let them know that the office was closed on the 24th and they tried to deliver that day. Then today they marked it as a "regional / national holiday" but it was really because there was a street near the office closed and they just didn't try to deliver.


----------



## JennieC917

Does anyone follow them on Instagram? They have been showing this metallic gold pimited edition Parade bag that brought a tear to my eye! I love it and am so tempted but don't want to mess with customs and all of that.


----------



## gcrsnaka

kimmie3011 said:


> It seems everyone's been purchasing their bags from the Paris store, but with the Yen being down, has anyone ordered from the Osaka store?  Will the Osaka store even ship?  Thanks!!


I just returned from Osaka and purchased my DP (burgundy) at Hankyu.
The price was 100000¥. There is a 5% discount coupon for foreigners which brought the price down to 95000¥. No tax. After I charged it and taking into consideration the ¥ to USD$ conversion, I ended up paying about $755USD. More expensive than Paris prices, but I'm always afraid of unknown charges (duty/tax). Hope this helps.


----------



## alizhan

JennieC917 said:


> Does anyone follow them on Instagram? They have been showing this metallic gold pimited edition Parade bag that brought a tear to my eye! I love it and am so tempted but don't want to mess with customs and all of that.




Are u referring to this? Hmmm wonder how much it costs?


----------



## Mrs.T

mothbeast said:


> So it's Monday and I still have no package. At this point it's 2 weeks late and their delivery service is so bad that it would make me consider not ordering from Faure Le Page again.
> 
> I called to let them know that the office was closed on the 24th and they tried to deliver that day. Then today they marked it as a "regional / national holiday" but it was really because there was a street near the office closed and they just didn't try to deliver.


Update!?!


----------



## mothbeast

I finally got my small DB in grey and my new tassel! I love them both. 

I hope to get a grey wallet and tassel sometime later this year.


----------



## alizhan

mothbeast said:


> I finally got my small DB in grey and my new tassel! I love them both.
> 
> I hope to get a grey wallet and tassel sometime later this year.




Congrats! Hope they are worth the wait!


----------



## eaudorangeverte

balen.girl said:


> I got mine today.. This is my 2nd purchase and I am happy with both ! Definitely will buy more..
> Daily Battle Small Paris Blue
> Pouch 35 Red
> Tassel Red
> View attachment 3220204



Great purchases, thank you for sharing. 
May I ask what you paid for the pouch 35?
I am tossing up between the 35 and the 42 and have emailed for prices, but am yet to hear back.


----------



## eaudorangeverte

Another question for gun zip pouch owners: what do you use it for? Can you fit a pair of sunglasses inside, or does the shape make it prohibitive?


----------



## Yasmin11

mothbeast said:


> I finally got my small DB in grey and my new tassel! I love them both.
> 
> I hope to get a grey wallet and tassel sometime later this year.


Congratulations!!
May I please ask how much the tassel and DB were?


----------



## mintmatcha

mothbeast said:


> I finally got my small DB in grey and my new tassel! I love them both.
> 
> I hope to get a grey wallet and tassel sometime later this year.


 
Great to know! Do you mind to share some pictures of them?


----------



## eaudorangeverte

Yasmin11 said:


> Congratulations!!
> May I please ask how much the tassel and DB were?



Yasmin11 - fancy finding you here!


----------



## JennieC917

alizhan said:


> Are u referring to this? Hmmm wonder how much it costs?
> View attachment 3226158



Yes! I love that bag. And it probably costs too much. Lol!


----------



## kimmie3011

gcrsnaka said:


> I just returned from Osaka and purchased my DP (burgundy) at Hankyu.
> The price was 100000¥. There is a 5% discount coupon for foreigners which brought the price down to 95000¥. No tax. After I charged it and taking into consideration the ¥ to USD$ conversion, I ended up paying about $755USD. More expensive than Paris prices, but I'm always afraid of unknown charges (duty/tax). Hope this helps.


Thank you!!!  I know, I'm afraid of weird custom charges and duties that I'll get billed for later!  I'm planning a trip out to Japan at the end of the year so I'm hoping the conversion will still be good then!


----------



## mothbeast

The small daily battle was 550 eur and the tassel was 92 eur + 85 eur shipping. My customs bill was $45 usd.


----------



## Abroadoutlook

So, so happy this forum is here! LOVE Faur[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] le Page. They have one of my favorite brand histories ever. If anyone is bored, I wrote an article about this on an old blog that has since moved to the new one I'm working on launching. Just covers my thoughts on the brand. If anyone is bored, it's called Faure le Page: Empowerment as an Accessory. (If this is against rules, feel free to delete!)


----------



## alizhan

Abroadoutlook said:


> So, so happy this forum is here! LOVE Faur[FONT=&quot]é[/FONT] le Page. They have one of my favorite brand histories ever. If anyone is bored, I wrote an article about this on an old blog that has since moved to the new one I'm working on launching. Just covers my thoughts on the brand. If anyone is bored, it's called Faure le Page: Empowerment as an Accessory. (If this is against rules, feel free to delete!)




Thanks for sharing your write-up! Enjoy reading it! 

Sharing photo of my FLP in office, killing abit of Monday blue


----------



## eaudorangeverte

alizhan said:


> Thanks for sharing your write-up! Enjoy reading it!
> 
> Sharing photo of my FLP in office, killing abit of Monday blue
> 
> View attachment 3237568



Stunning! Congrats!!

Question to those who have purchased over email from the Paris boutique.... do they tend to lag with their email responses??? Im thinking of calling as Ive had one response to several emails in 8 days.


----------



## alizhan

eaudorangeverte said:


> Stunning! Congrats!!
> 
> Question to those who have purchased over email from the Paris boutique.... do they tend to lag with their email responses??? Im thinking of calling as Ive had one response to several emails in 8 days.



In my case, they did take a while to respond but they do respond to all my emails and reply to all my questions.  My understanding is that the people responding to emails are the SA attending the boutique.  No harm calling them but personally, I have not called before.


----------



## Yasmin11

eaudorangeverte said:


> Yasmin11 - fancy finding you here!


Hello eaudorangeverte! Long time no see


----------



## trigirl

I so wish this brand was on my radar when I was in Paris last September! I think I would have forgone my LV purchase. Hoping to purchase a Daily Battle soon.

Does the grey only come with grey leather now? I really want the grey bag/black leather combo. hmmm....


----------



## toothsculptor

trigirl said:


> I so wish this brand was on my radar when I was in Paris last September! I think I would have forgone my LV purchase. Hoping to purchase a Daily Battle soon.
> 
> Does the grey only come with grey leather now? I really want the grey bag/black leather combo. hmmm....




Oh you should get the grey with black leather, it looks awesome and very sturdy.


----------



## pinky7129

Can anyone compared this to the Goyard St. Louis?

Thanks


----------



## alizhan

pinky7129 said:


> Can anyone compared this to the Goyard St. Louis?
> 
> Thanks




There were quite a few times of such discussion within this thread. Try scrolling up.


----------



## amrx87

my pochette parade hanging out with me while my nails dry!!


----------



## amrx87

patQ said:


> Have anyone see the calibre in person? It looks gorgeous on Instagram!



I tried it on in Paris this past summer! I loved it. I decided on the pochette parade because I thought the pochette was a more classic style, and, living in the US, gun control is kind of a hot button issue, so I didn't love the idea of having a gun shape on my bag.


----------



## pinky7129

amrx87 said:


> I tried it on in Paris this past summer! I loved it. I decided on the pochette parade because I thought the pochette was a more classic style, and, living in the US, gun control is kind of a hot button issue, so I didn't love the idea of having a gun shape on my bag.




+1

This is what's making me decide against it.


----------



## csetcos

pinky7129 said:


> +1
> 
> This is what's making me decide against it.




Yes!  My partner said the same thing- the gun pouch did not come home to the States with me.


----------



## Dmurphy1

MrVuitton said:


> They also offer _Pochette Zippes_, very simple pouches at great prices.
> 
> They have the following sizes and prices and are available in green, blue, brown and grey:
> - 21cm x 15,5cm: 130 &#8364;
> - 29cm x 19cm: 150 &#8364;
> - 35cm x 22cm: 210 &#8364;
> - 42cm x 30cm : 280&#8364;
> 
> View attachment 2005941
> 
> View attachment 2005943
> 
> (from: http://brieuc75.typepad.fr)
> *This is their largest size Pochette*


Thank you, pics are amazing, what a incredibly beautiful store !!


----------



## eaudorangeverte

alizhan said:


> In my case, they did take a while to respond but they do respond to all my emails and reply to all my questions.  My understanding is that the people responding to emails are the SA attending the boutique.  No harm calling them but personally, I have not called before.



Thank you for your response. I did receive a response shortly thereafter, and am now waiting for my items to return to stock before ordering them. I didn't need to call them just yet.


----------



## trigirl

I sent a message about an online order last night and already heard back. So excited!

Help me choose between a zippered and non zippered Daily Battle! I don't know which way to go. My previous bag was a LV Totally PM and I adored that bag and wore it to death. I didn't use the zipper often but liked that it was there.  However, I like the look of the open tote for a change. I'm just wondering if I'll miss the zipper?

I'm leaning towards no zipper for my first and if I end up loving it I'll add a zippered tote in a different color later. Thoughts?

I'm generally a one bag at a time person because I'm too lazy to change purses out. I just got a LV Metis Hobo while in Paris last Sept. but it is big and is black hole. I also picked up a Longchamp Eiffel Tower zipper tote so I have that as a zip option.

Hmmm...


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> I sent a message about an online order last night and already heard back. So excited!
> 
> Help me choose between a zippered and non zippered Daily Battle! I don't know which way to go. My previous bag was a LV Totally PM and I adored that bag and wore it to death. I didn't use the zipper often but liked that it was there.  However, I like the look of the open tote for a change. I'm just wondering if I'll miss the zipper?
> 
> I'm leaning towards no zipper for my first and if I end up loving it I'll add a zippered tote in a different color later. Thoughts?
> 
> I'm generally a one bag at a time person because I'm too lazy to change purses out. I just got a LV Metis Hobo while in Paris last Sept. but it is big and is black hole. I also picked up a Longchamp Eiffel Tower zipper tote so I have that as a zip option.
> 
> Hmmm...




Claudia recommended the battle without the zipper when I was talking to her cause it's more narrow otherwise


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> Claudia recommended the battle without the zipper when I was talking to her cause it's more narrow otherwise




Thanks! I'm leaning heavily towards no zipper.

Now to decide if I need a tassle and pouch.


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> Thanks! I'm leaning heavily towards no zipper.
> 
> Now to decide if I need a tassle and pouch.




I'm going for tassel definitely. Did you decide on a color yet?


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> I'm going for tassel definitely. Did you decide on a color yet?




I'm doing the black/steel grey. How about you?

I'm liking the green too though.


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> I'm doing the black/steel grey. How about you?
> 
> I'm liking the green too though.




I love the red but that think might be too dark. I'm between all grey or the grey black. Decisions decisions... And then the size... Oi


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> I love the red but that think might be too dark. I'm between all grey or the grey black. Decisions decisions... And then the size... Oi




It's hard to choose. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the colors.

I'm kicking myself for not stopping to look at them while in Paris last year. I remember the outpost at the Galeries Lafayette but had not heard of the brand until just recently so I walked on by. I had limited time and there was so many people and so much to take in at that store.


----------



## trigirl

I officially put in my order today. So excited! Bummed they didn't have the tassel I wanted but it's not a must have and I didn't want to wait.

A little nervous about sending my cc info over email but I check my accounts religiously to make sure there are no fraudulent charges.


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> I officially put in my order today. So excited! Bummed they didn't have the tassel I wanted but it's not a must have and I didn't want to wait.
> 
> A little nervous about sending my cc info over email but I check my accounts religiously to make sure there are no fraudulent charges.




You can always call!


----------



## trigirl

My order is on its way! Should be here by next Thursday. It is so unlike me to purchase a bag that I can't try on but I'm positive I'll love it!


----------



## trigirl

Delivery day!! I love it! So happy I went for it even though I couldn't try it on. I really like the print and the canvas.

Came with a nice note from the lovely SA that helped me.


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> Delivery day!! I love it! So happy I went for it even though I couldn't try it on. I really like the print and the canvas.
> 
> Came with a nice note from the lovely SA that helped me.
> 
> View attachment 3255278




Beautiful!!! What size pochette?


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> Beautiful!!! What size pochette?


The smallest one. 20.


----------



## trigirl

Here are some comparison shots with the LV pochette and mini pochette


----------



## toothsculptor

trigirl said:


> Delivery day!! I love it! So happy I went for it even though I couldn't try it on. I really like the print and the canvas.
> 
> Came with a nice note from the lovely SA that helped me.
> 
> View attachment 3255278




Congratulations! I own the same bag, the largest. It's definitely worth the price, I'm sure you'll love it


----------



## onlylv

I wanted to share my FLP purchases. My Daily Battle and Pochette were both purchased in October of 2013. The dust bags then were black. Love love love both! Both ordered with 3 other friends to share the shipping charges via email to Paris with an awesome SA Claudia!


----------



## onlylv

My Gun pochette purchased for me by my BFF when she went to Paris in the summer of 2015. That's me at the shooting range also wearing my Miu Miu shoes. 
I must say, I use this pochette all the time everywhere and I have NOT had any problems at all with the fact of it being a gun shape. If anything, I get tons of compliments! For reference, I'm 5'9. It's the perfect length as a crossbody for me.


----------



## onlylv

Follow me on IG --> bunkbedsandmascara My weapon of choice on a date night.


----------



## pinky7129

Those who can, can you help me choose between the black/grey combo vs the red with the yellow trim? This will be a law graduation gift and I want to be special. Thank you!


----------



## csetcos

pinky7129 said:


> Those who can, can you help me choose between the black/grey combo vs the red with the yellow trim? This will be a law graduation gift and I want to be special. Thank you!




I love the black/grey!


----------



## mochaccino

balen.girl said:


> My 1st was Daily Battle Zip.. In grey.. Did reveal on a few pages back.. I think post #728..
> 
> View attachment 3220636
> 
> 
> My next will be in green..



Hi there, I was wondering if you could post an closeup picture of the grey leather against the print? I'm trying to decide if I need a grey/grey in addition to my black/grey...  Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

I took the plunge!
I ordered the red medium with yellow trim, pochette and tassel! They don't have the tassel or pochette I wanted so they'll ship it when it's all there. So excited!!


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> I took the plunge!
> I ordered the red medium with yellow trim, pochette and tassel! They don't have the tassel or pochette I wanted so they'll ship it when it's all there. So excited!!




What an awesome, thoughtful gift! I think the red is nice for a law graduate. Has a certain "business" feel to it but also can be used as a nice neutral for casual wear.


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> What an awesome, thoughtful gift! I think the red is nice for a law graduate. Has a certain "business" feel to it but also can be used as a nice neutral for casual wear.




[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Henry P

Hello all,

I was wondering to buy this bag. Do you know how much it costs? 

My best friend told me there is a boutique in Galeries Lafayette in Paris and they can ship abroad. I just have to send e-mail to galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com have you ever tried? How long does it takes?

kiss


----------



## toothsculptor

Henry P said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering to buy this bag. Do you know how much it costs?
> 
> 
> 
> My best friend told me there is a boutique in Galeries Lafayette in Paris and they can ship abroad. I just have to send e-mail to galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com have you ever tried? How long does it takes?
> 
> 
> 
> kiss




Hi Henry,

You should get it, I own the DB large size in grey with black leather trim, totally awesome tote for work or holiday.

I bought it from Rue Cambon last year (June 2015) and it was 690 with VAT. Maybe you should email them, they have awesome customer service.

Good luck.


----------



## Henry P

toothsculptor said:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> You should get it, I own the DB large size in grey with black leather trim, totally awesome tote for work or holiday.
> 
> I bought it from Rue Cambon last year (June 2015) and it was 690 with VAT. Maybe you should email them, they have awesome customer service.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks!


----------



## Stacey D

Love this design so much!


----------



## Br0mleigh

Henry P said:


> Thanks!


I have the DB too that I purchased from Galeries Lafayette 2 years ago- it is a great bag and the customer service is excellent. Good luck!


----------



## ssaway

liliane314 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I decided to take the plunge and get an FLP bag recently (along with a couple other goodies). I wanted to just post my thoughts and such so that anyone who had similar questions to mine can be helped!
> 
> I ordered a Daily Battle Tote in Medium. I was really on the fence, but I went with the medium because the small was just ever so slightly too small (about half an inch) for a 13 inch Macbook Air. If you read my previous post, you know I was super concerned about it being too big. However, it definitely does not feel big in person. The interior, however, does feel never-ending and fits anything I could possibly imagine. Even my cat, who incidentally loves to be toted around in it. What can I say, I guess he has good taste.
> 
> The straps feel a little stiff at first, which I haven't decided if I like or not. They are pretty thin, but they bear weight extremely well. The only annoying thing is that if you sling the bag onto your shoulder and you are wearing a sleeveless top, they are sometimes a little rough on your skin. I'm curious to see if this will change with time. They are adjustable, however, and can go from extremely long to extremely short, which is very nice.
> 
> The material is softer than you would expect. It has enough stiffness to stay up when you sit it down, but the coated canvas itself is softer than a Louis Vuitton Neverfull's canvas. However, I've found it to be very durable and I don't have any hesitations or fears when I'm running around town or putting it in dicey situations. It still looks perfect regardless.
> 
> The only complaint I could make about the body of the bag is that if you put a few heavier items in it, the bottom will sag quite a bit. If you like this look, then this won't bother you. I wasn't a huge fan but I cut a piece of very lightweight plywood to size and covered it with dark canvas (to match the interior) and it fits perfectly in the bottom of the bag. You can't see it and it resolves the saggy issue (and, I think, just makes it all around ben more sturdy).
> 
> I also picked up a pouchette to put in it. The one thing I want to mention about their pouchettes is that the inside is lined with suede and lightly padded. I wish I had gotten one that could double as an iPad or laptop case, because they are literally PERFECT for that use.
> 
> Lastly, I treated myself to a tassel (or, Pom Pom as they call them!) to hold my keys and just because they were so cute. I got the grey and yellow one. They have tons of colors, and it was a hard decision. The tassel is fat and adorable and makes you want to squeeze it because it's so cute!
> 
> Since I live in the US, I got 20% off the items I bought. The total came to 840 Euros, and was broken down as such:
> Daily Battle Medium: 508.33
> Pouchette Size 2: 162.50
> Tassel: 79.17
> SHIPPING TO PENNSYLVANIA (which included insurance): 90​
> The shipping was steep but worth it. The salesgirls are SO NICE AND HELPUL. Claudia put up with my emails (about 20 in total) for two months and was very accommodating. She took personalized photos for me and was extremely kind. I cannot sing her praises enough. To top it all off, I posted a picture of my purchase on Instagram when it arrived and tagged Faure Le Page in it. To my surprise, Claudia herself commented on the image saying that she hopes I love the bag! They really go the extra mile here.
> 
> I'll attach a few photos below. PLEASE let me know if you have any other questions, and thank you to all of you for your advice and expertise! Hopefully this extensive post can help someone out .
> 
> Also, please excuse the bad coloring in the photos. I was too lazy to go outside. For reference, it is the Steel Grey color (not the green, even though it looks it in some photos!)


Hi liliane314, 

Thank you so much for your post! I was deciding to get a DB small or a medium, after reading your review, I'm totally getting a medium. However, i'm torn between the Pochette 20 (20x15 cm) and Pochette 30 (29x19 cm). May I ask when you mentioned "pouch 2", which size did you get and what stuff do you usually put in it?

Thank you so much!!


----------



## kasumi168

I'm about to place an order for the Zipped DB (Small - which is equivalent to a NF MM 
right?)
Anyway, just wondering if it's better to go for the small pochette 20, instead of the Pochette 30. Can anyone chime in??


----------



## pinky7129

kasumi168 said:


> I'm about to place an order for the Zipped DB (Small - which is equivalent to a NF MM
> 
> right?)
> 
> Anyway, just wondering if it's better to go for the small pochette 20, instead of the Pochette 30. Can anyone chime in??




Claudia recommended the 30 over the 20.


----------



## kasumi168

pinky7129 said:


> Claudia recommended the 30 over the 20.



Thanks so much for the recommendation 

Can't wait for them to confirm my order


----------



## pinky7129

kasumi168 said:


> Thanks so much for the recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for them to confirm my order




Did you purchase the 30?
Ive been waiting two weeks to get a 30 in so I paid to guarantee a bag.


----------



## kasumi168

pinky7129 said:


> Did you purchase the 30?
> Ive been waiting two weeks to get a 30 in so I paid to guarantee a bag.



I emailed them to confirm a 30 but they have not gotten back to me yet, so once they do, i will give them my CC to place my order


----------



## kasumi168

Having just placed my order, here are the current prices I was quoted by my SA, Laure.

For future reference and pics (ipad is only allowing 1 pic per post), prices as Feb 2016

*DAILY BATTLE (3 sizes)*

- Daily Battle 32 (Small size): 660&#8364; including taxes/ with Yellow edgings:
690&#8364;  including taxes / zipped Version: 850&#8364; including taxes
- Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 680&#8364; including taxes / with Yellow
edgings: 710&#8364; including taxes
- Daily Battle 41 (Large Size): 690&#8364; including taxes

We also have the *Battle Ready*, same dimensions as the Daily Battle 37
with a leather bottom and the Pochette Calibre on the front : 920 &#8364;
including taxes.

*CARRY ON*

- Carry On 20 (mini size 30x15x8 cm) : 860 &#8364; including taxes.
- Carry On 22 (medium size 38x15x21 cm) : 910 &#8364; including taxes.
- Carry On 36 (small travelling bag 50x35x20 cm) : 1550 &#8364; including taxes.


*POCHETTE*

Pochette 20: 20x15 cm - 190 &#8364; including taxes 
Pochette 30 : 29x19 cm - 230 &#8364; including taxes 
Pochette 35: 32x21 cm - 250 &#8364; including taxes 
Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 380 &#8364; including taxes 
Pochette Zip 30 Bimatière (Canvas & Leather) : 29x19 cm - 340 &#8364; including taxes 

*POCHETTE GUN*

Pochette Gun 18 cm : 220 &#8364; including taxes
Pochette Gun 22 cm : 240 &#8364; including taxes

*CALIBRE 21*
The *Calibre 21* is one of our iconic bag.

It costs 900 &#8364; including taxes

It is made half of leather and half of canvas, with our famous Gun
Pochette on the front.
You can wear it with the handle or with a chain of 100 cm that can be used
in various ways.
*It opens with a pressure system and it measures 21 (length) x 14 (height)
x 3,5 cm (width)*.


----------



## kasumi168

Daily Battle Sizing


----------



## kasumi168

Zipped Daily Battle - Small (one size only)


----------



## kasumi168

Battle Ready


----------



## kasumi168

Carry On 22 vs 20


----------



## kasumi168

Pochettes


----------



## kasumi168

Pochette Gun


----------



## kasumi168

Calibre 21


----------



## kasumi168

pinky7129 said:


> Did you purchase the 30?
> Ive been waiting two weeks to get a 30 in so I paid to guarantee a bag.



I ordered the 30 and got my tracking number already. I ordered the Paris blue/navy pochette.
Just send them a reminder of your prepayment of the 30


----------



## ssaway

kasumi168 said:


> I ordered the 30 and got my tracking number already. I ordered the Paris blue/navy pochette.
> Just send them a reminder of your prepayment of the 30


Hi, may I ask how did you proceed with the payment? Did you send them your CC details or they sent you a link from their bank? Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

ssaway said:


> Hi, may I ask how did you proceed with the payment? Did you send them your CC details or they sent you a link from their bank? Thanks!




I called them. Others do it via email


----------



## ssaway

pinky7129 said:


> I called them. Others do it via email


Thanks for your reply. I'm in the process of placing my order and they said they would send me "a link from our Bank to proceed to the payment on their secured website. This link will be available only for a few hours."

Just wondering if anyone had done this before, also a little bit concerned whether this is secure.


----------



## MrGoyard

Was in Paris some days ago and tried on the Cabas Daily Battle Grey/Black in the GM size, but I found it way too long, I found the shape weird. Kind of disappointing, since I really liked it on pictures. Did like the Pochette Gun though, but find it overpriced for what it is, quality and stitching were not amazing imo...


----------



## Prada Prince

An oldie but goodie. Decided to use my FLP duffel for work this week...


----------



## liliane314

ssaway said:


> Hi liliane314,
> 
> Thank you so much for your post! I was deciding to get a DB small or a medium, after reading your review, I'm totally getting a medium. However, i'm torn between the Pochette 20 (20x15 cm) and Pochette 30 (29x19 cm). May I ask when you mentioned "pouch 2", which size did you get and what stuff do you usually put in it?
> 
> Thank you so much!!



Hey there!

I think you are very smart for going with the medium. I still carry mine every day to school and I love it so much . 

In regards to the Pochettes--the one I bought and quoted a price for is the 29x19 cm one. However, it was a gift for a friend and I actually personally own the smaller one, which is the Pochette 20 (20x15 cm). I will say that it is a little small. My advice would be that if you plan on having a lot of little things that you want to throw in your bag/pouch, then go for the Pochette 30. If you're only putting a couple things like your keys and something else, then the smaller one should be fine.

I usually have my small wallet (which is a FLP one--highly recommend!), my headphones, keys, and phone stuffed into mine and it is a squeeze. So if you're planning on putting a significant amount of things in it then go for the larger one!

Let me know if this helps .


----------



## kasumi168

Prada Prince said:


> An oldie but goodie. Decided to use my FLP duffel for work this week...
> 
> View attachment 3275316



Gorgeous! How does it compare to a speedy? Any ideas?


----------



## Prada Prince

kasumi168 said:


> Gorgeous! How does it compare to a speedy? Any ideas?




I'm afraid I have no idea, I don't own a speedy to compare it to...


----------



## Naminami

Hello all.
Is there any body has a picture daily battle medium side by side with daily battle zip? Thanks


----------



## kasumi168

My DB Zip, pochette 30 and gun 18 arrived this morning 
DB zip is lightly padded, as are both the pochettes

I thought it was cute that inside the bag, it had a gun shaped pocket that fits the gun 18

Edit: so glad I went with the pochette 30 over the 20


----------



## trigirl

kasumi168 said:


> My DB Zip, pochette 30 and gun 18 arrived this morning
> DB zip is lightly padded, as are both the pochettes
> 
> I thought it was cute that inside the bag, it had a gun shaped pocket that fits the gun 18
> 
> Edit: so glad I went with the pochette 30 over the 20




Yay! Enjoy. I'm loving my DB tote. Might need to add a zippered one to my collection!


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

MrVuitton said:


> I read somewhere that they have a catalog with their prices available, I will keep you updated! =)



Please as soon as you know. It will be interesting to see compared to other brands. Is it cheaper then Goyard or more expensive?


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

skytraffic said:


> are the patterns handpainted like goyard?



The bags are silk screen painted; which basically means a person does it. Not a machine. Well. that is what I was taught in Design Class in High school. Ive tried silk screen painting before - its pretty difficult and if you make one mistake you have to start all over again. Its a pretty painful process.:weird:


----------



## MrGoyard

Napoleon 3rd said:


> Please as soon as you know. It will be interesting to see compared to other brands. Is it cheaper then Goyard or more expensive?


 Cheaper


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

MrVuitton said:


> Cheaper




Oh really? That is so rad. I actually thought they would be more expensive considering that they are much older. Ill check them out a but more.


----------



## kimmie3011

After all the stalking I've done on this page, I'm so excited!! I'm placing my order for the Medium Daily Battle tote.  The only problem is they don't have my color combination (gray with gray border) so I have to wait for their next shipment   Any other people have the same problem?  And if so, how long did it take you to wait?!


----------



## pinky7129

I've been waiting about a month for my pochette and tassel....


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> I've been waiting about a month for my pochette and tassel....


Oh no that stinks!!!! Which store did you order from??


----------



## pinky7129

kimmie3011 said:


> Oh no that stinks!!!! Which store did you order from??




Paris. It's okay. I paid in advance knowing this might happen.


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> Paris. It's okay. I paid in advance knowing this might happen.


Same.. Heres to hoping a shipment comes in quickly!!


----------



## amrx87

Prada Prince said:


> An oldie but goodie. Decided to use my FLP duffel for work this week...
> 
> View attachment 3275316




Whats the name of this style?! Is it large enough for an overnight and/or weekend away?


----------



## Prada Prince

amrx87 said:


> Whats the name of this style?! Is it large enough for an overnight and/or weekend away?



I believe it's called the Le 35MM. It is definitely not big enough for a weekend away, it's more  the size of an LV Speedy rather than a Keepall...


----------



## sarahinajar

This thread has been so helpful. I was debating a Goyard St. Louis but not thrilled about spending the $ when I see so many reports of cracking straps. I am strongly considering an FLP. I have a few questions....is the Daily Battle small the closest in size to the LV Neverfull MM? Also, while I love my LV, one thing I liked about the Goyard is the "smooshyness" of the canvas, I want something that will be a little less stiff (for lack of a better word) than the Neverfull. Where does the FLP canvas fall between the 2? I have also never felt a Goyard in real life so it is possible I would hate the canvas feel but I love the look. One last question, is the FLP foldable at all for travel (I mean to pack it...I have been hesitant to really fold my LV into a small suitcase.) I am a little nervous to purchase sight unseen but you have all been so detailed in your posts, I feel like it is a safe bet. Thanks!


----------



## sarahinajar

ssaway said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm in the process of placing my order and they said they would send me "a link from our Bank to proceed to the payment on their secured website. This link will be available only for a few hours."
> 
> Just wondering if anyone had done this before, also a little bit concerned whether this is secure.


I have not ordered yet but I am using a massive amount of Amex reward points to buy an Amex gift card to use for ordering, it is a win win since I get to use my points and I do not risking email my card number.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

sarahinajar said:


> This thread has been so helpful. I was debating a Goyard St. Louis but not thrilled about spending the $ when I see so many reports of cracking straps. I am strongly considering an FLP. I have a few questions....is the Daily Battle small the closest in size to the LV Neverfull MM? Also, while I love my LV, one thing I liked about the Goyard is the "smooshyness" of the canvas, I want something that will be a little less stiff (for lack of a better word) than the Neverfull. Where does the FLP canvas fall between the 2? I have also never felt a Goyard in real life so it is possible I would hate the canvas feel but I love the look. One last question, is the FLP foldable at all for travel (I mean to pack it...I have been hesitant to really fold my LV into a small suitcase.) I am a little nervous to purchase sight unseen but you have all been so detailed in your posts, I feel like it is a safe bet. Thanks!


I love LV - but yes I would also never consider squishing it into a suitcase.

Goyard canvas is a bit shiny-ish. It is great and people love the smooth texture. But the disadvantage is the wear-and-tear that shows quickly. For instance I've read complaints about the corners of the bag and handles that show damage easily. However, I don't own one myself.

FLP has more of a texture to the canvas so that you dont see scratches. They also reinforce the corners with leather so it lasts longer on the Daily Battle bags.With regards to folding it - yes. It is super durable and packable.


----------



## kimmie3011

I'm still waiting for my Daily Battle to come back into stock...It's been almost 2.5 weeks...shouldn't they have refilled their stock yet?!  I have a Goyard St. Louis that I have beat to death...and I still carry it holes and all!  Compared to a LV, definitely smooshy and it is packable almost like a Longchamp.  Having not received my FLP can't tell you if that'll be packable!


----------



## sarahinajar

Napoleon 3rd said:


> I love LV - but yes I would also never consider squishing it into a suitcase.
> 
> Goyard canvas is a bit shiny-ish. It is great and people love the smooth texture. But the disadvantage is the wear-and-tear that shows quickly. For instance I've read complaints about the corners of the bag and handles that show damage easily. However, I don't own one myself.
> 
> FLP has more of a texture to the canvas so that you dont see scratches. They also reinforce the corners with leather so it lasts longer on the Daily Battle bags.With regards to folding it - yes. It is super durable and packable.


This is really helpful! Thanks you!


----------



## kasumi168

kimmie3011 said:


> I'm still waiting for my Daily Battle to come back into stock...It's been almost 2.5 weeks...shouldn't they have refilled their stock yet?!  I have a Goyard St. Louis that I have beat to death...and I still carry it holes and all!  Compared to a LV, definitely smooshy and it is packable almost like a Longchamp.  Having not received my FLP can't tell you if that'll be packable!



Send them an email to chase them up. They replied to me quite quickly considering the time zone differences


----------



## GwenniBell

I joined this club today!!!  I am in Paris on holiday, I was riding the Metro and saw a woman with one, but didn't know the brand.  I did a little googling, found it was Faure Le Page and ran and bout a DB Medium and a passport cover.

So excited!!!


----------



## kimmie3011

kasumi168 said:


> Send them an email to chase them up. They replied to me quite quickly considering the time zone differences



I emailed them, and they don't know when the next shipment will be in!  
And they won't give me an estimate..and I'm super impatient...so now it's come down to, I've waited almost 3 weeks, do I wait longer or say screw it and pick another color!


----------



## kimmie3011

GwenniBell said:


> I joined this club today!!!  I am in Paris on holiday, I was riding the Metro and saw a woman with one, but didn't know the brand.  I did a little googling, found it was Faure Le Page and ran and bout a DB Medium and a passport cover.
> 
> So excited!!!



What color did you get?!  And what color DB did they have in stock when you were there, if you don't mind me asking.
Thanks!!


----------



## Br0mleigh

Wow- I did want to purchase a tassel in January and they said they were all out and no ETA on restock 



pinky7129 said:


> I've been waiting about a month for my pochette and tassel....


----------



## pinky7129

kimmie3011 said:


> I emailed them, and they don't know when the next shipment will be in!
> 
> And they won't give me an estimate..and I'm super impatient...so now it's come down to, I've waited almost 3 weeks, do I wait longer or say screw it and pick another color!




I ordered at the end of Jan.  Might as well wait and really celebrate when you get it!


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> I ordered at the end of Jan.  Might as well wait and really celebrate when you get it!



OH my...are you still waiting?!


----------



## pinky7129

kimmie3011 said:


> OH my...are you still waiting?!



Yuuuup!
I rather just pay for shipping once lol


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> Yuuuup!
> I rather just pay for shipping once lol


OH lawd!  You are patient!  Sigh...I hope they make em soon!


----------



## kasumi168

Wow! What colours are you guys waiting for? 

But honestly, for such expensive shipping, i too, would wait until all stock comes in 

Hope they come in soon


----------



## pinky7129

kasumi168 said:


> Wow! What colours are you guys waiting for?
> 
> But honestly, for such expensive shipping, i too, would wait until all stock comes in
> 
> Hope they come in soon




Claudia put the red bag with yellow trim on the side for me. We're waiting for red 40 pouch and yellow tassel.


----------



## GwenniBell

kimmie3011 said:


> What color did you get?!  And what color DB did they have in stock when you were there, if you don't mind me asking.
> Thanks!!


I got the black trim with the black/grey print.  They were limited on colors that had the yellow trim.  I don't think they had the burgundy in any DB.  

The sales associate did say that you should try to buy without yellow trim as it becomes old/dated compared to the trim being all one color.


----------



## kimmie3011

GwenniBell said:


> I got the black trim with the black/grey print.  They were limited on colors that had the yellow trim.  I don't think they had the burgundy in any DB.
> 
> The sales associate did say that you should try to buy without yellow trim as it becomes old/dated compared to the trim being all one color.




OH!  That's the one I was considering!  I'm waiting for the gray on gray trim.  After your comment about the yellow trim being outdated after a while, I'm glad I didn't buy that one.  Now to just patiently wait...


----------



## kimmie3011

kasumi168 said:


> Wow! What colours are you guys waiting for?
> 
> But honestly, for such expensive shipping, i too, would wait until all stock comes in
> 
> Hope they come in soon



I'm waiting for the gray on gray medium daily battle.  I wish they'd hurry up!


----------



## pinky7129

kimmie3011 said:


> OH!  That's the one I was considering!  I'm waiting for the gray on gray trim.  After your comment about the yellow trim being outdated after a while, I'm glad I didn't buy that one.  Now to just patiently wait...




I couldn't resist the yellow trim... And if worst comes to worst, red sharpie? Lol


----------



## rosebud_7

Over the past few months I have become obsessed with finding a good work/travel tote and after a lot of questions and emails, took the plunge and ordered the Daily Battle medium in Gris acier with black trim/yellow edging, along with a matching gun pouchette 22 and a lucky 7 charm! I'm excited to use this on an upcoming work trip next month!

Customer service was superb over email and they were very patient with me.  One work of advice if you are not used to making foreign transactions: I called my bank/credit card company right before sending my credit card info through on their secure link to have them authorize the charge so it wouldn't set off the fraud alert.  Everything went through smoothly so I am just awaiting my shipment!

I'll definitely post pics when I receive my items!  Thanks to everyone who has posted pics and info on this thread...its been a lifesaver and I feel good about going with Faure Le Page over Goyard, Louis Vuitton, Givenchy, or Moynat.


----------



## OneMoreDay

The image that launched my need for a DB in Ivresse Red, lol.  Thoughts on what size this is?




Source: http://matome.naver.jp/odai/2142424703225052501


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> I couldn't resist the yellow trim... And if worst comes to worst, red sharpie? Lol



HAHA!  I know I loved the yellow trim, but I figured classic was better.  In your case, if you ever get tired of it, it just means you get to add to the collection again!


----------



## OneMoreDay

The 1717 was discontinued. I'm absolutely gutted. :cry:


----------



## sarahinajar

Ok I decided I am ordering a daily battle (in green) and need to decide small or medium. I love my LV never full size (mm) so I am thinking the small since it is closest in size. I can always add a medium later if I want. I don't use big totes when I travel so the small is probably more useful for now. 

Does anyone have a small and a medium to compare sizing?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

sarahinajar said:


> Ok I decided I am ordering a daily battle (in green) and need to decide small or medium. I love my LV never full size (mm) so I am thinking the small since it is closest in size. I can always add a medium later if I want. I don't use big totes when I travel so the small is probably more useful for now.
> 
> Does anyone have a small and a medium to compare sizing?




I think someone might have posted a comparison a few pages back but Faure le page will send you a comparison shot if you ask. They are really great via email.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

Yeah - emailing them is such a breeze. They are fast and so helpful. Usually I am quite hesitant about emails but they are good.


----------



## pinky7129

So I emailed cause I was curious.... They're expecting a shipment in two weeks!!!


----------



## kimmie3011

pinky7129 said:


> So I emailed cause I was curious.... They're expecting a shipment in two weeks!!!



I just got confirmation my Daily Battle was in!  I'm so excited!!  I hope your items are shipped to you shortly!


----------



## sarahinajar

Ordered my bag (small green Daily Battle) today! I am a little annoyed about the foreign transaction fee (and I have an Amex and they told me if I am paying in euros I will be charged) but oh well. 

Total was 625 (550 for the bag and 75 for shipping) and I opted not to order accessories. As much as I love the pouches, I never use them...

Also, I had no issues with email, I usually received a reply the next day (as I am in SoCal) due to the time difference but I always heard back within 24 hours.

Now the waiting begins.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

sarahinajar said:


> Ordered my bag (small green Daily Battle) today! I am a little annoyed about the foreign transaction fee (and I have an Amex and they told me if I am paying in euros I will be charged) but oh well.
> 
> Total was 625 (550 for the bag and 75 for shipping) and I opted not to order accessories. As much as I love the pouches, I never use them...
> 
> Also, I had no issues with email, I usually received a reply the next day (as I am in SoCal) due to the time difference but I always heard back within 24 hours.
> 
> Now the waiting begins.




Excited to see it. I wonder what your customs will be. I really want a carry on and a tassel


----------



## sarahinajar

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Excited to see it. I wonder what your customs will be. I really want a carry on and a tassel



I have heard from a few people around here it is about $40. Some people were not charged. I will keep you posted!


----------



## sarahinajar

Does anyone know who does the delivery for TNT? I ordered my bag Friday and it will be delivered tomorrow (and I am in SoCal, this was faster than UPS!) and tracking says it was transferred for delivery. Does TNT deliver it?


----------



## wishiwasinLA

Could anyone post a photo of a medium bag - with them holding it? I can't really tell how large it is. These are great. Thinking of ordering a grey or red!

thanks!
s


----------



## wishiwasinLA

OneMoreDay said:


> The 1717 was discontinued. I'm absolutely gutted. :cry:


isn't that the medium in red w yellow trim?


----------



## flaresia

Bump


----------



## Honeykpv

onlylv said:


> I wanted to share my FLP purchases. My Daily Battle and Pochette were both purchased in October of 2013. The dust bags then were black. Love love love both! Both ordered with 3 other friends to share the shipping charges via email to Paris with an awesome SA Claudia!


What size pochette is this? I am looking to get one as a nighttime clutch and that looks like the perfect size. Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

Honeykpv said:


> What size pochette is this? I am looking to get one as a nighttime clutch and that looks like the perfect size. Thanks!




Looks like 30?

Email them and you'll get a quick reply!


----------



## Stansy

I sent an email inquiry yesterday and received an answer this morning - impeccable cs!
My decision on which bag to order is made up, now I only have to wait until next month because my shopping budget for this month has been used up


----------



## pinky7129

Stansy said:


> I sent an email inquiry yesterday and received an answer this morning - impeccable cs!
> My decision on which bag to order is made up, now I only have to wait until next month because my shopping budget for this month has been used up




Is there a way to just use it now and not wait? They may not have the item in stock. I've been waiting since end of Jan...


----------



## Stansy

pinky7129 said:


> Is there a way to just use it now and not wait? *They may not have the item in stock*. I've been waiting since end of Jan...


 
Hm, thanks for the info - well, maybe I will have to anticipate my purchase! Hehehe!!


----------



## Stansy

I just went ahead and ordered a bag! They had 4 left in stock of the specitiv one I wanted - I guess it had the same effect on me like the word "limited" 

Now I will have to wait for delivery...


----------



## pinky7129

Stansy said:


> I just went ahead and ordered a bag! They had 4 left in stock of the specitiv one I wanted - I guess it had the same effect on me like the word "limited"
> 
> 
> 
> Now I will have to wait for delivery...




Which one which one!!!

So excited for you!


----------



## Stansy

pinky7129 said:


> Which one which one!!!
> 
> So excited for you!



Thank you 
I went for the small DB in red.


----------



## Abroadoutlook

Evening fellow FLP lovers! Does anyone happen to know how much their beautiful new medals are? I'd like to mentally prepare myself before I try ordering one if need be.  Thanks!


----------



## pinky7129

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening fellow FLP lovers! Does anyone happen to know how much their beautiful new medals are? I'd like to mentally prepare myself before I try ordering one if need be.  Thanks!




160 euro!


----------



## pinky7129

Abroadoutlook said:


> Evening fellow FLP lovers! Does anyone happen to know how much their beautiful new medals are? I'd like to mentally prepare myself before I try ordering one if need be.  Thanks!






	

		
			
		

		
	
just in case!


----------



## Abroadoutlook

pinky7129 said:


> 160 euro!



Fantastic! Thanks so much!


----------



## lounytoon

Does anyone have info on their coin pouches?


----------



## pinky7129

lounytoon said:


> Does anyone have info on their coin pouches?




* Porte Monnaie ZippéThis is a coin holder, with a insertion for a credit card inside. Its dimensions are 11 x 7 x 1 cm.
its price is 190  including taxes.

Remember, we dont need to pay vat, so this will be less.


----------



## lounytoon

pinky7129 said:


> * Porte Monnaie ZippéThis is a coin holder, with a insertion for a credit card inside. Its dimensions are 11 x 7 x 1 cm.
> its price is 190  including taxes.
> 
> Remember, we dont need to pay vat, so this will be less.



Perfect, thank you so much.  Been playing email tag with the store.


----------



## pinky7129

lounytoon said:


> Perfect, thank you so much.  Been playing email tag with the store.




Man, I feel ya.

It took 58 emails to put the order in.
Another 40 so far to add another tassel and wait for stuff to come in and im still NOT done.

Claudia is a saint for putting up with all those emails haha


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw a Small Daily Battle in Blue at our local H&M store today. Beautiful.  I wonder what shade of blue it was though since Paris Blue seems darker. Was it the seasonal peacock blue? Or did they have a lighter shade that they discontinued?


----------



## alizhan

OneMoreDay said:


> Saw a Small Daily Battle in Blue at our local H&M store today. Beautiful.  I wonder what shade of blue it was though since Paris Blue seems darker. Was it the seasonal peacock blue? Or did they have a lighter shade that they discontinued?




Could it be what they called the 'steel grey' which I find it to be closer to shade of blue? 

For DB, colors available per my last conversation are 
Steel Grey, Paris Blue, Empire Green, Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse.


----------



## urchin2

A friend just turned me on to these and I am trying to decide what to order!  I keep finding pictures of old "limited edition" bags that are no longer available 

I emailed last week about what was available and got a quick response from Claudia but then haven't been able to get any responses since.  Does anyone know when the summer limited edition bags will be released?  Or what the styles will be?  I am leaning towards a medium size carry on, but would like either an applied gun pochette or a brighter color trim.

TIA!


----------



## OneMoreDay

alizhan said:


> Could it be what they called the 'steel grey' which I find it to be closer to shade of blue?
> 
> For DB, colors available per my last conversation are
> Steel Grey, Paris Blue, Empire Green, Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse.



I'm starting to think it was definitely Peacock Blue, which was a limited seasonal blue. Shame, FLP could use more lighter colours on their permanent line.

Here's a link: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29102653&postcount=652

The second photo is Peacock Blue, the third is Paris Blue. Both are with yellow edging.


----------



## OneMoreDay

FLP tpfers, how is the yellow edging holding up?


----------



## anmldr1

OneMoreDay said:


> FLP tpfers, how is the yellow edging holding up?



i have a daily battle with the blue piping that i purchased almost 2 years ago from paris...i use my bag almost everyday and the piping is perfect...still looks like new...hope this helps!


----------



## OneMoreDay

anmldr1 said:


> i have a daily battle with the blue piping that i purchased almost 2 years ago from paris...i use my bag almost everyday and the piping is perfect...still looks like new...hope this helps!



That's great! I read a post around page 10-ish that FLP would warn about brighter edging showing wear faster. OP's yellow edging started to crack on one strap after daily use. Any ideas on warranty or edging repair?


----------



## pinky7129

I got my order! Finally!!!


----------



## alizhan

pinky7129 said:


> I got my order! Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339158
> View attachment 3339159
> View attachment 3339160
> View attachment 3339161
> View attachment 3339162
> View attachment 3339163




Gorgeous! I love your choice of tussles! Congratulation and enjoy!


----------



## pinky7129

alizhan said:


> Gorgeous! I love your choice of tussles! Congratulation and enjoy!




Thank you!
I'm so excited


----------



## anmldr1

OneMoreDay said:


> That's great! I read a post around page 10-ish that FLP would warn about brighter edging showing wear faster. OP's yellow edging started to crack on one strap after daily use. Any ideas on warranty or edging repair?



mine doesn't appear to have cracked at all...it's holding up much nicer then both my goyard bags...i didn't ask about repair at all...sorry!


----------



## SilviaLovesBags

pinky7129 said:


> I got my order! Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339158
> View attachment 3339159
> View attachment 3339160
> View attachment 3339161
> View attachment 3339162
> View attachment 3339163



Gorgeous~ FP has the best tassels - I love mine (plus I love my Daily Battle) Enjoy your bag!


----------



## trigirl

pinky7129 said:


> I got my order! Finally!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339158
> View attachment 3339159
> View attachment 3339160
> View attachment 3339161
> View attachment 3339162
> View attachment 3339163




Congrats! Enjoy your new beauties!


----------



## pinky7129

SilviaLovesBags said:


> Gorgeous~ FP has the best tassels - I love mine (plus I love my Daily Battle) Enjoy your bag!




ahh thank you


----------



## pinky7129

trigirl said:


> Congrats! Enjoy your new beauties!



Thanks so much!


----------



## pinky7129

Just had to share. I'm so in love 
	

		
			
		

		
	




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

Wow I know this is very delayed response - but I know FLP doesnt do any customisation. In fact, I asked because I was interested in having my initials on my bag. 

They do have hard cover luggage - but only for hunting equipment. 
They have soft bag options for travelling.


----------



## puppyfriend

Considering ordering my first FLP. I think I want a medium Daily Battle in Green... any idea what the pricing is like right now?


----------



## nikkimonica92

puppyfriend said:


> Considering ordering my first FLP. I think I want a medium Daily Battle in Green... any idea what the pricing is like right now?



I got the Daily Battle in the navy, which I think is called paris blue purchased for me today in Paris in the medium size. The price right now for it is 660.


----------



## puppyfriend

nikkimonica92 said:


> I got the Daily Battle in the navy, which I think is called paris blue purchased for me today in Paris in the medium size. The price right now for it is 660.


Ah perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Took my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM out on a road trip this weekend...


----------



## khalissman

Hi all, I just discovered this amazing brand and really wanted to get the 4CC card holder but after checking it out at the store I saw it cant hold my ID which is unfortunate... Im sad to say that there is no point for me to purchase it...


----------



## lounytoon

khalissman said:


> Hi all, I just discovered this amazing brand and really wanted to get the 4CC card holder but after checking it out at the store I saw it cant hold my ID which is unfortunate... Im sad to say that there is no point for me to purchase it...




Does this mean that the card holder is non standard?  For sizing purposes, do you hold a US DL?


----------



## khalissman

lounytoon said:


> Does this mean that the card holder is non standard?  For sizing purposes, do you hold a US DL?


It holds a regular credit card size no problem, but in France, our ID cards are quite big (105 mm x 74 mm) so they dont fit in the card holder, which is a shame...


----------



## noyes

Just got my first FLP! It's even better in person. 

For those of you wondering about the ordering process, my first email to them was 4 days ago and today I have my bag! Super easy transaction. They sent me a secure link to make my payment online so I didn't have to give out my CC information. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

khalissman said:


> Hi all, I just discovered this amazing brand and really wanted to get the 4CC card holder but after checking it out at the store I saw it cant hold my ID which is unfortunate... Im sad to say that there is no point for me to purchase it...


My French ID fits the 4CC - brand new too!


----------



## khalissman

I'm talking about these


----------



## alizhan

Sharing my Monday working bag!


----------



## lisaroberts

alizhan said:


> View attachment 3363270
> 
> 
> Sharing my Monday working bag!


Wow!  Looks so professional.  Enjoy!


----------



## gix2lee

I just came back from Paris and purchased the small  Paris blue/ yellow trim DB, matching Pom Pom and a small red pouch. My husband even bought a dark brown notebook. I took my friend, Rica's recommedation and compared it to Goyard, so thank you, Rica! Their totes are lovely but for the price and quality, I preferred FLP. I was fortunate enough to be in Paris to actually see and touch their items so will help me for future purchases at their Cambon store. I was also lucky enough to meet the very sweet and knowledgeable, Claudia!!! Galeries Lafayette also has an FLP store but it's crazy there. The Cambon store was quiet and when my husband and I was there on a weekday and a Saturday, it was just us so was a great experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/IMG]


----------



## gix2lee

https://www.flickr.com/gp/gix2lee/eLgyu3

https://www.flickr.com/gp/gix2lee/eLgyu3


----------



## gix2lee

So anyway, I used this thread to learn about FLP and that helped prepare me before going to the store. Thank you everyone!!


----------



## gix2lee

Sorry, I had to figure out how to post pics again from my camera roll instead of Flickr so these are duplicates.


----------



## riquita

gix2lee said:


> View attachment 3363574
> View attachment 3363575
> View attachment 3363577
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to figure out how to post pics again from my camera roll instead of Flickr so these are duplicates.




OMG, gix2lee!!! Your FLP haul is gorgeous. I love everything! 
Thank you for sharing your opinions and experience about FLP. It's a brand that is so under the radar, and that is one of the reasons I love it. I see so much Goyard now, and I just don't think you are getting the quality you paid for (in my opinion). I can't wait to see your goodies!


----------



## pinky7129

gix2lee said:


> View attachment 3363574
> View attachment 3363575
> View attachment 3363577
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I had to figure out how to post pics again from my camera roll instead of Flickr so these are duplicates.




Love how you attached an additional charm to the fob!


----------



## abliu

For those of you who purchased in Paris, how did you get VAT back?   My sister helped by pick up the bag and the airport was really crazy - she only just managed to get the invoice stamped at customs. I'm not sure what I have to do next... I'd really, really love to get that extra $$ back

:cry:


----------



## ginaginigitu

thank god i found this tread. i'm so fallin in love with their DB with yellow edging. but i still confused to buy which size between small or medium will be the best for me. i bought neverfull GM and not really satisfied with the size since its too big and i only can wear it to work. while for FLP i plan as a daily bag that i can use either for work or on weekend. is it small size will be very small? i'm not a person who brings very items in my bag mostly only 2 small pouch, wallet and my phone. i tried to emailed them asking the prices and the picture comparison between medium and small but havent got any replied yet in last 2 days and btw i'm 5,5". is it small will be perfect for me or should i go with the medium one?


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

khalissman said:


> I'm talking about these


Aw bummer you are right! But I think thats the only one that doesn't fit French ID's. :wondering


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

alizhan said:


> View attachment 3363270
> 
> 
> Sharing my Monday working bag!


:coolpics:


----------



## liliane314

ginaginigitu said:


> thank god i found this tread. i'm so fallin in love with their DB with yellow edging. but i still confused to buy which size between small or medium will be the best for me. i bought neverfull GM and not really satisfied with the size since its too big and i only can wear it to work. while for FLP i plan as a daily bag that i can use either for work or on weekend. is it small size will be very small? i'm not a person who brings very items in my bag mostly only 2 small pouch, wallet and my phone. i tried to emailed them asking the prices and the picture comparison between medium and small but havent got any replied yet in last 2 days and btw i'm 5,5". is it small will be perfect for me or should i go with the medium one?



Hi there,
I personally am 5'2 and have the medium. BUT, a deciding factor for me was the fact that I needed something that could fit my laptop (as well as everything else I throw in there) and the medium fit it better than the small. If you're only putting two small pouches, a wallet, and your phone in it, I think that the small should work perfectly for you. I have a friend who owns the small with yellow edging and she uses it for about that amount and loves it. With so little things in it, I think the medium might be overwhelming (and, since you have the GM and you think it's too big, you should fill a void you have for a smaller tote!). 

Hope this helps! Feel free to PM me if you want further details or anything


----------



## ginaginigitu

liliane314 said:


> Hi there,
> I personally am 5'2 and have the medium. BUT, a deciding factor for me was the fact that I needed something that could fit my laptop (as well as everything else I throw in there) and the medium fit it better than the small. If you're only putting two small pouches, a wallet, and your phone in it, I think that the small should work perfectly for you. I have a friend who owns the small with yellow edging and she uses it for about that amount and loves it. With so little things in it, I think the medium might be overwhelming (and, since you have the GM and you think it's too big, you should fill a void you have for a smaller tote!).
> 
> Hope this helps! Feel free to PM me if you want further details or anything



Thaankkss liliane, this really helps. Then i'll go with the small. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## xoQueeenBee

Prada Prince said:


> Took my Faure Le Page Le 35 MM out on a road trip this weekend...
> 
> View attachment 3350912




Pretty!! Do you know if they still carry this style? I love it.


----------



## puppyfriend

Ordered my Medium Daily Battle in Green with matching Pochette 20 this week, super excited about it. After this I may literally have to never buy another bag...


----------



## Prada Prince

xoQueeenBee said:


> Pretty!! Do you know if they still carry this style? I love it.


Thank you!

I believe so, but best to check with the boutique via email...


----------



## ginaginigitu

xichic said:


> Hi fellow Faure Le Page lovers! I have just returned from Paris and had every intention to purchase a Goyard handbag.  Unfortunately I was a bit put off by the service that i received in the store.  I was quite surprised by the lack of enthusiasm of the sales staff.  No worries because I had planned to stop by Faure Le Page to check out their items and the see for myself the quality of their products.  I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE!
> 
> I truly believe the manufacturing of the tote, pouchette, gun accessory, and hassle are well made and quite sturdy.  Huge plus is the saleswoman was very helpful in helping me make the decisions.
> 
> I was able to snag a tote (equivalent size to LV NF MM) that had limited two tone straps (yellow).  This is my favorite color combination and am so happy with it.
> 
> Here you go!



Hi xichic, 

Is your daily battle a small size?


----------



## zeebear

Hello, everyone. 

So happy I found this thread, all your FLP purchases are absolutely gorgeous! 

Just wondering if anybody here has any experience with the wear and tear of the FLP card holders? 

And does anyone have a preferred SA at FLP in Paris? I do agree with everyone here that FLP has top-notch customer service.


----------



## pinky7129

zeebear said:


> Hello, everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy I found this thread, all your FLP purchases are absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anybody here has any experience with the wear and tear of the FLP card holders?
> 
> 
> 
> And does anyone have a preferred SA at FLP in Paris? I do agree with everyone here that FLP has top-notch customer service.




I dealt with Claudia, no complaints!


----------



## pr3ttysmart

So I saw FLP carry on & I like it! I am planning to buy from an online seller in Instagram based in Europe because I am from the Philippines & he is selling the small one for P60,000 ( ~ 1157).. I wanted to check how much exactly in the real price in the boutique & the exact dimensions of the bag however I couldn't find it in the Internet. Help pls. Original price of the carry on small & medium & their respective dimensions.. Thank you!


----------



## pinky7129

pr3ttysmart said:


> So I saw FLP carry on & I like it! I am planning to buy from an online seller in Instagram based in Europe because I am from the Philippines & he is selling the small one for P60,000 ( ~ 1157).. I wanted to check how much exactly in the real price in the boutique & the exact dimensions of the bag however I couldn't find it in the Internet. Help pls. Original price of the carry on small & medium & their respective dimensions.. Thank you!




Email the boutique directly and they will give you all the info!


----------



## JO16

Hi all, 

Just put in an order for a few items. Some for myself and a few for a friend. 


Daily Battle 41 (Large) in Steel Grey...it took about two weeks to get one (they were out of stock)
Pochette Zip 41 in Paris Blue...also took about two weeks as they were out. 

Pochette Zip 30 MES SS16 Bi-Matierial (Limited Edition)...in stock last Friday

Medallion in yellow with lucky seven...in stock last Friday

Medallion in blue with helmet...in stock when I emailed a few weeks back

Still on the waiting list for a the pompon with grey on top and yellow on the bottom. 

I worked with Claudia Lee. She was a pleasure to work with and would always send prompt responses, including photos (which I didn't even have to ask for). She was also helpful regarding questions about the pochette zip 41 being able to accommodate files and a small laptop. 

Can't wait to receive my items! I'll attach pictures from FLP and more when the items arrive if you like!


----------



## Ischia9477

Just to chime in. I bought two items from Claudia and she was a doll to converse with!! And I love my battle....now on to others 
So glad to have found another group of ladies who love the brand too


----------



## Ischia9477

Anyone else get hit with a customs bill (US) after delivery?


----------



## trigirl

Ischia9477 said:


> Anyone else get hit with a customs bill (US) after delivery?



Yes, I got a bill a few weeks after delivery.


----------



## Ischia9477

pinky7129 said:


> Those who can, can you help me choose between the black/grey combo vs the red with the yellow trim? This will be a law graduation gift and I want to be special. Thank you!


Not sure if I'm too late, I have the red with yellow. It's stunning!! The red is like a Merlot or burgundy.


----------



## Pinkdoughnut

Hello! Can someone share how much the customs (US) bill was for their purchase(s)?


----------



## Ischia9477

Pinkdoughnut said:


> Hello! Can someone share how much the customs (US) bill was for their purchase(s)?





Pinkdoughnut said:


> Hello! Can someone share how much the customs (US) bill was for their purchase(s)?




Mine was $116. Pouchette and small battle


----------



## Ischia9477

Ischia9477 said:


> Mine was $116. Pouchette and small battle


----------



## Pinkdoughnut

Thank you!


----------



## zeebear

pr3ttysmart said:


> So I saw FLP carry on & I like it! I am planning to buy from an online seller in Instagram based in Europe because I am from the Philippines & he is selling the small one for P60,000 ( ~ 1157).. I wanted to check how much exactly in the real price in the boutique & the exact dimensions of the bag however I couldn't find it in the Internet. Help pls. Original price of the carry on small & medium & their respective dimensions.. Thank you!



Hi there! I'm not sure how much the Carry-on is, but prepare yourself for some serious custom taxes when it lands in the Philippines. I've currently been staying here until August, so when I had it shipped here, I ended up paying USD 299 (PhP 14,123.00) on taxes alone! And on top of that, FLP sent me a SMALL size (Daily Battle 32)  instead of a Medium (Daily Battle 37), which I paid for. And I bought directly from FLP via email, not from a reseller. The SA that assisted me was very nice, sans this dilemma.  I'm very sad about it, but I don't want to return the bag to FLP, just so they can send me the proper size only to pay customs for the same bag twice. I've already emailed them on what has happened and I'm still waiting for a response.

I usually just enjoy reading this lovely thread, but I thought it might offer some information out there just in case anyone needs it.


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Pinkdoughnut said:


> Thank you!


----------



## trigirl

$117 customs bill for my small daily battle and Pochette.


----------



## dahlia14

MrVuitton said:


> *Prices 'Cabas Daily Battle':*
> 
> Small size: 530
> Medium size: 560
> Large size: 590
> 
> View attachment 2007406
> 
> View attachment 2007411
> 
> *This is the medium size in blue, price: 560.*


How much  560 dollars..


----------



## MrGoyard

dahlia14 said:


> How much  560 dollars..


 They definitely went up in price, not sure how much.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Anyone have any parade modelling pics? Anyone have current pricing on them? I know I can contact customer service but just feel like I asking here first. How is the wearability of the bag? Is it too structured?


----------



## riquita

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Anyone have any parade modelling pics? Anyone have current pricing on them? I know I can contact customer service but just feel like I asking here first. How is the wearability of the bag? Is it too structured?



Hi Kellybuzzbuzz! I don't have any FLP items, but I am looking forward to purchasing a few pieces when I go to Paris this September.  I e-mailed FLP recently to inquire about the Parade bag, and here's the information that I received last June 17:

*"The Parade* measures 20 (height) x 24 (length) x 12 (width) cm 
- Parade all in canvas : 1550 € including taxes
- Parade half leather & half canvas : 1700 € including taxes and 1416€ TAXE FREE
- Parade all in leather: 1800 € including taxes
- Parade half canvas & half Crocodile : 8000 € including taxes
- Parade half leather & half Crocodile : 8000 € including taxes
It is available in Blue, Black, Brown for the moment. I don't have in red just in all canvas. 
*The Petit Parade *measures 14 (height) x 19 (length) x 9 (width) cm
- Petit Parade all in canvas : 1200 € including taxes 
- Petit Parade half leather & half canvas: 1300 € € including taxes 
- Petit Parade all in leather: 1400 € € including taxes
- Petit Parade half leather & half Crocodile: 5500 € € including taxes
*The Parade soft* which measures measures 20 (height) x 24 (length) x 12 (width) cm.
This collection comes with pocket inside of the bag and it comes in Limited collection. 
It comes in different combinations, its price is 1800€ with VAT.
I have in Light brown, in Pink, in light blue."


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

riquita said:


> Hi Kellybuzzbuzz! I don't have any FLP items, but I am looking forward to purchasing a few pieces when I go to Paris this September.  I e-mailed FLP recently to inquire about the Parade bag, and here's the information that I received last June 17:
> 
> *"The Parade* measures 20 (height) x 24 (length) x 12 (width) cm
> - Parade all in canvas : 1550 € including taxes
> - Parade half leather & half canvas : 1700 € including taxes and 1416€ TAXE FREE
> - Parade all in leather: 1800 € including taxes
> - Parade half canvas & half Crocodile : 8000 € including taxes
> - Parade half leather & half Crocodile : 8000 € including taxes
> It is available in Blue, Black, Brown for the moment. I don't have in red just in all canvas.
> *The Petit Parade *measures 14 (height) x 19 (length) x 9 (width) cm
> - Petit Parade all in canvas : 1200 € including taxes
> - Petit Parade half leather & half canvas: 1300 € € including taxes
> - Petit Parade all in leather: 1400 € € including taxes
> - Petit Parade half leather & half Crocodile: 5500 € € including taxes
> *The Parade soft* which measures measures 20 (height) x 24 (length) x 12 (width) cm.
> This collection comes with pocket inside of the bag and it comes in Limited collection.
> It comes in different combinations, its price is 1800€ with VAT.
> I have in Light brown, in Pink, in light blue."
> View attachment 3399364
> View attachment 3399365
> View attachment 3399366
> View attachment 3399367
> View attachment 3399368
> View attachment 3399369



Thank you!!! You're going to love the Faure le page store [emoji4] what are you leaning towards for a purchase? My husband bought a wallet from them and it's so lovely. I've liked the carry on and parade bag quite a bit. The soft bag looks interesting but I love the structure of the original.


----------



## riquita

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Thank you!!! You're going to love the Faure le page store [emoji4] what are you leaning towards for a purchase? My husband bought a wallet from them and it's so lovely. I've liked the carry on and parade bag quite a bit. The soft bag looks interesting but I love the structure of the original.



My friend gix2lee returned with a small daily battle, pompom, and pouchette when she visited Paris last May. I am thinking about a small DB too or a mini carry on. Post pics once you get your FLP haul, Kellybuzzbuzz.


----------



## KattyKit

balen.girl said:


> My 1st was Daily Battle Zip.. In grey.. Did reveal on a few pages back.. I think post #728..
> 
> View attachment 3220636
> 
> 
> My next will be in green..


Hi Balen Girl, 

noticed that you have both versions of the DB. Would like to know which do you prefer? Is the zipped very structured or soft like the DB Classic? Am torn between both. I want something that can be causal and for work too. 

Thanks!


----------



## lovebrandname

You can request them to hold? Should I 2-3 months prior to my Paris visit have them hold items for me?


----------



## lovebrandname

KattyKit said:


> Hi Balen Girl,
> 
> noticed that you have both versions of the DB. Would like to know which do you prefer? Is the zipped very structured or soft like the DB Classic? Am torn between both. I want something that can be causal and for work too.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes I would like to know too....debating with zipper and no zipper...Help!


----------



## lovebrandname

kasumi168 said:


> Zipped Daily Battle - Small (one size only)


is this the blue or Paris blue?


----------



## yumigirl

My daily battle tote 32 (small) in light brown. Love this tote!!


----------



## kasumi168

lovebrandname said:


> is this the blue or Paris blue?



yes, Paris Blue


----------



## trangdnguyen

Hi FLP lovers!
Thank goodness for this thread because my mother in law and sister in law are in Paris and I sent them with a list of goodies to buy! They'll be home in a few days, but I couldn't wait to share!
--
2 Bimaterial pouchette 30s
1 card holder (For hubby)
2 Envelope parades


----------



## riquita

trangdnguyen said:


> Hi FLP lovers!
> Thank goodness for this thread because my mother in law and sister in law are in Paris and I sent them with a list of goodies to buy! They'll be home in a few days, but I couldn't wait to share!
> --
> 2 Bimaterial pouchette 30s
> 1 card holder (For hubby)
> 2 Envelope parades
> View attachment 3424691



Gorgeous haul! May I ask how much the bimaterial pouchette 30 is? Thank you trangdnguyen!


----------



## Prbaglady2

I just received a a grey medium daily battle and it's lovely! A few quick pictures below:


----------



## trangdnguyen

riquita said:


> Gorgeous haul! May I ask how much the bimaterial pouchette 30 is? Thank you trangdnguyen!


Thanks!

To be quite honest, I don't know exact prices. I know the card holder was in the 150 euro range, the pouchette being around 300 euros and the pouchette parade was around 700 euros (All before VAT). I think if you email them, you can get a better ideal of prices.


----------



## kate212

I love all the pics! I really love the FLP 'shotgun shell-like' minaudières, does anyone have one and can offer a review/thoughts/how much fits in it or pics?


----------



## j19

Has anyone tried ordering online/through email to ship to Canada or the USA?


----------



## pinky7129

j19 said:


> Has anyone tried ordering online/through email to ship to Canada or the USA?



I emailed to the USA and it was wonderful!


----------



## j19

pinky7129 said:


> I emailed to the USA and it was wonderful!


That's always good to hear  if you don't mind me asking, what item did you order & how much was shipping?


----------



## pinky7129

j19 said:


> That's always good to hear  if you don't mind me asking, what item did you order & how much was shipping?



Oh man I got the battle bag two tassels and a pouch. Shipping I believe was 80 euro


----------



## j19

pinky7129 said:


> Oh man I got the battle bag two tassels and a pouch. Shipping I believe was 80 euro


Thank you for the help! Hopefully I can order something soon & it works out  thanks again!


----------



## pinky7129

j19 said:


> Thank you for the help! Hopefully I can order something soon & it works out  thanks again!



Email and they'll reply pretty quick!


----------



## Kristoffer

I emailed the Paris boutique today to place an order and view the inventory for zip or continental wallets that a man can pass but for the meantime, I was browsing online and saw a website Eluxive.com that sells a few of their products. Has anyone heard of or has experience with this retailer?


----------



## Feefee85

Does anyone know what the interior of the parade bags are made out of? Are there compartments?


----------



## amrx87

My husband and I are in Paris for three days before we head to Brussels and Krakow for a business trip. We arrived on Saturday and, after a quick stop in the Opera Garnier, got down to business! 

Happily presenting....my large size Daily Battle in grey with a yellow tassle!










The lighting in my hotel at 11:30 last night wasn't great. It really doesn't do any justice to the vibrancy of the colors whatsoever. I'll be sure to snap a pic in the sunlight tomorrow!


----------



## amrx87

Feefee85 said:


> Does anyone know what the interior of the parade bags are made out of? Are there compartments?



Ive never though about the material, feels like it might be a suede to me. There is one small pocket where you could slide a few credit cards


----------



## amrx87

Kristoffer said:


> I emailed the Paris boutique today to place an order and view the inventory for zip or continental wallets that a man can pass but for the meantime, I was browsing online and saw a website Eluxive.com that sells a few of their products. Has anyone heard of or has experience with this retailer?



Is that a legit website? Sounds suspect, to be honest. Seems like everyone who's purchase FLP (at least on TPF) has gone to a b&m boutique or ordered through a SA via phone/email.


----------



## Kristoffer

amrx87 said:


> Is that a legit website? Sounds suspect, to be honest. Seems like everyone who's purchase FLP (at least on TPF) has gone to a b&m boutique or ordered through a SA via phone/email.


I actually received a response from FLP within 24 hrs that I conpletely discounted that website as an option! Nicholas was the SA and we emailed back and forth the following day- I was surprised at how smooth and receptive he was! I was emailed the entire store's product list with color options, prices, and shipping charges!


----------



## amrx87

Does anyone have any suggestions for hanging the tassles on the OUTSIDE of the bag? The tab pulled over the side of the bag is annoying me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ideally id like to thread something through those three little slots on the right, but i dont want it to look cheap. What do you guys think i should do! My initial thought was one of those beaded chains...too chintzy?


----------



## amrx87

Im going to try clipping it on the adjustable strap tab and see how i feel about it


----------



## madaughter

What I got, how much it cost, and how much was I charged for the items by customs.

So thought this might be of interest.  A couple of weeks ago I ordered three items in the spring/summer16 seasonal style from the Paris store. The tassel, pochette zip 30 and the battle ready 37 MES plus shipping (about US $90) came to about $1500 US dollars.  About two weeks later I received in the mail a bill for $162 from customs. 

I live I the US -- mid Atlantic state.

Hope this helps if you are trying to figure out total costs before you order. 

Oh, and Claudia Lee was most helpful. Had to keep reminding myself of the 6 hour time difference, though.  [emoji15]


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

amrx87 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for hanging the tassles on the OUTSIDE of the bag? The tab pulled over the side of the bag is annoying me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441024
> 
> 
> Ideally id like to thread something through those three little slots on the right, but i dont want it to look cheap. What do you guys think i should do! My initial thought was one of those beaded chains...too chintzy?



You could buy a D-ring and attach it to the bottom slot with a pair of pliers. 

https://www.amazon.com/ljdeals-Meta...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H85NP43NV5T0Q03N33FW


----------



## Kimidugan

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You could buy a D-ring and attach it to the bottom slot with a pair of pliers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ljdeals-Meta...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H85NP43NV5T0Q03N33FW


I just returned from Paris and made a bee line to Faure Le Page store. See attached picture of how the lady in the shop suggested I place the tassel (clipped to the loop that zips the bag up. additionally, she suggested having the gun pouch on the outside for a bit more flare. hope this helps/


----------



## Xyz17

madaughter said:


> What I got, how much it cost, and how much was I charged for the items by customs.
> 
> So thought this might be of interest.  A couple of weeks ago I ordered three items in the spring/summer16 seasonal style from the Paris store. The tassel, pochette zip 30 and the battle ready 37 MES plus shipping (about US $90) came to about $1500 US dollars.  About two weeks later I received in the mail a bill for $162 from customs.
> 
> I live I the US -- mid Atlantic state.
> 
> Hope this helps if you are trying to figure out total costs before you order.
> 
> Oh, and Claudia Lee was most helpful. Had to keep reminding myself of the 6 hour time difference, though.  [emoji15]


Hi, I am also interested in ordering and have it ship to California.  The only thing that is holding me back from ordering is the amount of duties and taxes I have to pay here in California.  Can anyone tell me how much is the taxable amount in CAli?  Hope somebody can help. me.  Thanks! 
Love all your FLP post!  Looking forward to having mine soon.


----------



## Xyz17

JO16 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just put in an order for a few items. Some for myself and a few for a friend.
> 
> 
> Daily Battle 41 (Large) in Steel Grey...it took about two weeks to get one (they were out of stock)
> Pochette Zip 41 in Paris Blue...also took about two weeks as they were out.
> Pochette Zip 30 MES SS16 Bi-Matierial (Limited Edition)...in stock last Friday
> Medallion in yellow with lucky seven...in stock last Friday
> Medallion in blue with helmet...in stock when I emailed a few weeks back
> Still on the waiting list for a the pompon with grey on top and yellow on the bottom.
> 
> I worked with Claudia Lee. She was a pleasure to work with and would always send prompt responses, including photos (which I didn't even have to ask for). She was also helpful regarding questions about the pochette zip 41 being able to accommodate files and a small laptop.
> 
> Can't wait to receive my items! I'll attach pictures from FLP and more when the items arrive if you like!


Are you from the US? Just wondering how much you need to pay for duties and taxes.  Wanting to order but might be hit by US customs.  Hope you can give me an idea about it.  Thanks!


----------



## mothbeast

Xyz17 said:


> Hi, I am also interested in ordering and have it ship to California.  The only thing that is holding me back from ordering is the amount of duties and taxes I have to pay here in California.  Can anyone tell me how much is the taxable amount in CAli?  Hope somebody can help. me.  Thanks!
> Love all your FLP post!  Looking forward to having mine soon.


I think it is just US customs.


----------



## mothbeast

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You could buy a D-ring and attach it to the bottom slot with a pair of pliers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ljdeals-Meta...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H85NP43NV5T0Q03N33FW



You can also get a D ring that screws in like these
https://www.etsy.com/market/screw_in_d_ring


----------



## bernz84

Bump...I know this is a long shot, but does anyone think they will consider US distribution?


----------



## TomK85

Just emailed FLP. Bought this card holder beginning of this year and used it very carefully. Paint is flaking off at some spots and edging is cracking. Is this normal? Still love it though!

Also have a Neo card holder from LV which is holding up much better.


----------



## NamkhaDrolma

mothbeast said:


> You can also get a D ring that screws in like these
> https://www.etsy.com/market/screw_in_d_ring



Ooh! Those look handy!


----------



## Vaninnocent

Hi hi friends! I'm ordering my DB tomorrow in medium/green- so stoked. Does anyone have an impression of how much weight these bags can take? For example (and not to compare), the Neverfull I think can handle a few hundred lbs... Not like I need it to carry anything near that kind of weight; just wondering!!!!


----------



## bernz84

Sooo...I placed an order for a Daily Battle and it should be arriving soon. Question for some of you in the US, was your package delivered by TNT or UPS or FedEx? I only ask because my status now reads "Onforwarded for Delivery", making me think it was passed onto another courier.

I'm fully aware that there will be customs charges, I just don't know which courier is going to deliver it. I'm so excited!


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> Sooo...I placed an order for a Daily Battle and it should be arriving soon. Question for some of you in the US, was your package delivered by TNT or UPS or FedEx? I only ask because my status now reads "Onforwarded for Delivery", making me think it was passed onto another courier.
> 
> I'm fully aware that there will be customs charges, I just don't know which courier is going to deliver it. I'm so excited!



Nevermind, I found out that the shipment gets transferred over to Fedex, which I think now owns TNT.

Anyway, my Daily Battle is absolutely gorgeous!!! I got the medium Daily Battle in green and I don't regret this purchase at all. It took about one week to arrive at my doorstep. I know in the start of this thread people have asked about the texture of the canvas. It is hard to describe. It is much more smooth in feel compared to LV coated canvas and the finish is duller. It doesn't feel flimsy, though. I like that the interior is black; only minor "complaint" of the interior is that it is one black empty hole without pockets. However, lots of totes these days have non-existent pockets and I am used to using pouches to organize my belongings. The leather trim is thick and has a nice color to it. I can definitely see that this bag will serve me well for a long time.

I will say that even though I have the medium tote, its actual measurements differ from the official measurements, in my opinion. It is a centimeter or two smaller in terms of the bottom length and depth. The height and top length are about the same as the official measurements. So, just an FYI. It still holds a ton, though.

I have the LV neverfull mm and when I compared this to the medium daily battle, the daily battle is about an inch and a half taller (eyeballing it, not officially measuring) and the bottom is about two inches longer than the neverfull. However, the neverfull is about an inch wider in depth than the daily battle. As far as how much each holds, the medium daily battle holds a little bit more than the neverfull mm, which is perfect because I have always wanted a tote that was in between the neverfull mm and gm! Plus the daily battle straps feel like they have more substance compared to the neverfull straps and that is a HUGE plus in my book. Not sure if the daily battle can hold over 200 lbs like the neverfull, but I don't like to put heavy stuff in my bags, anyway. FWIW, my bag is made in Spain.

My package came with a small shopper bag and two black envelopes (one with a handwritten note from my SA along with a history card and the other with a receipt). The dustbag is white and feels like a pillowcase. I was afraid that my package was damaged because the box came in such poor shape and had the word "customs" in French, but rest assured, the bag was fine.

I'll try and update about customs once I get the bill. I really wish that FLP could distribute to the US, but for now I am happy to carry a bag that only a few have and isn't as ostentatious as LV. This will definitely not be my only FLP purchase.  I definitely recommend getting one of these before they get insanely overpriced like some other premier brands.


----------



## trigirl

bernz84 said:


> Nevermind, I found out that the shipment gets transferred over to Fedex, which I think now owns TNT.
> 
> Anyway, my Daily Battle is absolutely gorgeous!!! I got the medium Daily Battle in green and I don't regret this purchase at all. It took about one week to arrive at my doorstep. I know in the start of this thread people have asked about the texture of the canvas. It is hard to describe. It is much more smooth in feel compared to LV coated canvas and the finish is duller. It doesn't feel flimsy, though. I like that the interior is black; only minor "complaint" of the interior is that it is one black empty hole without pockets. However, lots of totes these days have non-existent pockets and I am used to using pouches to organize my belongings. The leather trim is thick and has a nice color to it. I can definitely see that this bag will serve me well for a long time.
> 
> I will say that even though I have the medium tote, its actual measurements differ from the official measurements, in my opinion. It is a centimeter or two smaller in terms of the bottom length and depth. The height and top length are about the same as the official measurements. So, just an FYI. It still holds a ton, though.
> 
> I have the LV neverfull mm and when I compared this to the medium daily battle, the daily battle is about an inch and a half taller (eyeballing it, not officially measuring) and the bottom is about two inches longer than the neverfull. However, the neverfull is about an inch wider in depth than the daily battle. As far as how much each holds, the medium daily battle holds a little bit more than the neverfull mm, which is perfect because I have always wanted a tote that was in between the neverfull mm and gm! Plus the daily battle straps feel like they have more substance compared to the neverfull straps and that is a HUGE plus in my book. Not sure if the daily battle can hold over 200 lbs like the neverfull, but I don't like to put heavy stuff in my bags, anyway. FWIW, my bag is made in Spain.
> 
> My package came with a small shopper bag and two black envelopes (one with a handwritten note from my SA along with a history card and the other with a receipt). The dustbag is white and feels like a pillowcase. I was afraid that my package was damaged because the box came in such poor shape and had the word "customs" in French, but rest assured, the bag was fine.
> 
> I'll try and update about customs once I get the bill. I really wish that FLP could distribute to the US, but for now I am happy to carry a bag that only a few have and isn't as ostentatious as LV. This will definitely not be my only FLP purchase.  I definitely recommend getting one of these before they get insanely overpriced like some other premier brands.



Congrats! Love the green. Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## bernz84

trigirl said:


> Congrats! Love the green. Enjoy your new bag!


Thank you!


----------



## mothbeast

bernz84 said:


> Nevermind, I found out that the shipment gets transferred over to Fedex, which I think now owns TNT.
> 
> Anyway, my Daily Battle is absolutely gorgeous!!! I got the medium Daily Battle in green and I don't regret this purchase at all. It took about one week to arrive at my doorstep. I know in the start of this thread people have asked about the texture of the canvas. It is hard to describe. It is much more smooth in feel compared to LV coated canvas and the finish is duller. It doesn't feel flimsy, though. I like that the interior is black; only minor "complaint" of the interior is that it is one black empty hole without pockets. However, lots of totes these days have non-existent pockets and I am used to using pouches to organize my belongings. The leather trim is thick and has a nice color to it. I can definitely see that this bag will serve me well for a long time.
> 
> I will say that even though I have the medium tote, its actual measurements differ from the official measurements, in my opinion. It is a centimeter or two smaller in terms of the bottom length and depth. The height and top length are about the same as the official measurements. So, just an FYI. It still holds a ton, though.
> 
> I have the LV neverfull mm and when I compared this to the medium daily battle, the daily battle is about an inch and a half taller (eyeballing it, not officially measuring) and the bottom is about two inches longer than the neverfull. However, the neverfull is about an inch wider in depth than the daily battle. As far as how much each holds, the medium daily battle holds a little bit more than the neverfull mm, which is perfect because I have always wanted a tote that was in between the neverfull mm and gm! Plus the daily battle straps feel like they have more substance compared to the neverfull straps and that is a HUGE plus in my book. Not sure if the daily battle can hold over 200 lbs like the neverfull, but I don't like to put heavy stuff in my bags, anyway. FWIW, my bag is made in Spain.
> 
> My package came with a small shopper bag and two black envelopes (one with a handwritten note from my SA along with a history card and the other with a receipt). The dustbag is white and feels like a pillowcase. I was afraid that my package was damaged because the box came in such poor shape and had the word "customs" in French, but rest assured, the bag was fine.
> 
> I'll try and update about customs once I get the bill. I really wish that FLP could distribute to the US, but for now I am happy to carry a bag that only a few have and isn't as ostentatious as LV. This will definitely not be my only FLP purchase.  I definitely recommend getting one of these before they get insanely overpriced like some other premier brands.



I hope you like your DB. Thankfully the bags smoosh. I'm glad yours was ok. 

I love that they can now send you a payment link for your purchase instead of me having to call the boutique early in the morning.


----------



## bernz84

mothbeast said:


> I hope you like your DB. Thankfully the bags smoosh. I'm glad yours was ok.
> 
> I love that they can now send you a payment link for your purchase instead of me having to call the boutique early in the morning.



I totally love my bag, thank you for asking.  It is just so much better than I anticipated it would be. I am glad that I went with the medium instead of the small or large. The small would have worked but I already have a couple other bags that are about the same size and the large was just a tad too wide at the top for my liking.

I also love the payment link, too! Makes it easier since France is 9 hours ahead where I live.  

I hate to say this but I think I love this bag much more than the LV Neverfull. I know the Neverfull is a popular tote, and don't get me wrong, I also love the Neverfull. But the Faure Le Page just feels so much more sturdier and made better. The Daily Battle leather straps are also thicker and feel more supple and natural compared to any treated leather that LV produces (ie, Damier Ebene leather, which no offense, feels like plastic). 

I wish I had gotten into this brand sooner because I notice that this tote was 130 Euros cheaper 3 years ago than it is now, which is a significant difference considering the exchange rate to the US dollar. Anyway, I still think the pricing is very reasonable for the products that they offer.


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> I have the LV neverfull mm and when I compared this to the medium daily battle, the daily battle is about an inch and a half taller (eyeballing it, not officially measuring) and the bottom is about two inches longer than the neverfull. However, the neverfull is about an inch wider in depth than the daily battle. As far as how much each holds, the medium daily battle holds a little bit more than the neverfull mm, which is perfect because I have always wanted a tote that was in between the neverfull mm and gm! Plus the daily battle straps feel like they have more substance compared to the neverfull straps and that is a HUGE plus in my book. Not sure if the daily battle can hold over 200 lbs like the neverfull, but I don't like to put heavy stuff in my bags, anyway. FWIW, my bag is made in Spain.



Editing what I said earlier now that I've fully compared my Medium Daily Battle with the Neverfull MM and the Longchamp Le Pliage in Large. The Daily Battle Medium holds a bit more compared to my neverfull. This is probably because the Daily Battle is taller and wider. And I was wrong about the depth between the neverfull and daily battle; before I said that the neverfull was wider in depth, but they are the same. I've read on this thread that the Daily Battle Small is similar in size to the Neverfull MM and Goyard St. Louis PM. I've never owned a St. Louis, but I can say that the Neverfull MM is a good size for many people.

If anything, the medium DB is closer to the same holding capacity as the large Longchamp Le Pliage. So for anyone debating between the small and medium Daily Battle, you can probably reference the Longchamp Le Pliage and/or Neverfull MM and figure out if you need more or less space. Again, I would have probably been just as happy if I got the small Daily Battle, it's just that I already have 3 other totes that are about the same size of the small DB.

I would love for my next item to be blue. I don't think I will get another bag, though. I would have considered the large DB, but the top is just too wide and I know realistically I would never use such a huge bag on a regular basis.



Xyz17 said:


> Are you from the US? Just wondering how much you need to pay for duties and taxes.  Wanting to order but might be hit by US customs.  Hope you can give me an idea about it.  Thanks!



I will be updating later on my customs bill when I get it, but I think it is standard to assume that you WILL pay customs as you will be paying for a high-ticket item from overseas and the store uses a courier service when shipping, which I've noticed is more likely to hit you with customs over express mail. They are not going to lie on the forms, which could result in a fine and you paying more duty. You get billed based on the total amount sans VAT and shipping, if that helps.

Also, you have to factor in other costs as well such as shipping (which is very steep) and foreign transaction fees from your bank/credit card company, the latter you will need to do research on your own.

Personally, I think it's worth it considering that the second hand market for FLP is limited and overpriced here in the States. And look at it this way...the fees are minimal compared to what you would pay if you went on a trip to France.


----------



## **Chanel**

TomK85 said:


> Just emailed FLP. Bought this card holder beginning of this year and used it very carefully. Paint is flaking off at some spots and edging is cracking. Is this normal? Still love it though!
> 
> Also have a Neo card holder from LV which is holding up much better.



Sorry to read this happened to you. How did they respond?


----------



## TomK85

**Chanel** said:


> Sorry to read this happened to you. How did they respond?



Got a respons on the 18th (two days after my mail) that they were sorry and forwarded my mail to the atelier. Last week I sended them the extra pics of the paint coming loose (didnt notice it before). Didn't have any further reaction yet. 

Not too impressed.


----------



## **Chanel**

TomK85 said:


> Got a respons on the 18th (two days after my mail) that they were sorry and forwarded my mail to the atelier. Last week I sended them the extra pics of the paint coming loose (didnt notice it before). Didn't have any further reaction yet.
> 
> Not too impressed.



Oh no, I am sorry to hear that. I think this shouldn't happen to a wallet so quickly. Please let us know the outcome, crossing my fingers for you! Maybe they are a bit slower with a response because of the holiday month (just guessing here)?
I recently came back from a Paris trip and bought some FLP goodies myself, a Parade bag and a few tassels. Hope they will hold up well.


----------



## bella89

Anyone who has the Parade bag, are you happy with it?  I love smaller bags and love the look of it and think I'm going to purchase one for my birthday, but having never handled one in person, I'd love some insight.  I went through the whole thread but didn't see anyone post a review or anything like that.


----------



## amrx87

NamkhaDrolma said:


> You could buy a D-ring and attach it to the bottom slot with a pair of pliers.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ljdeals-Meta...1_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=H85NP43NV5T0Q03N33FW



Thank you! I'm going to order one 



mothbeast said:


> You can also get a D ring that screws in like these
> https://www.etsy.com/market/screw_in_d_ring



Thank you! I'm going to order one!



TomK85 said:


> Just emailed FLP. Bought this card holder beginning of this year and used it very carefully. Paint is flaking off at some spots and edging is cracking. Is this normal? Still love it though!
> 
> Also have a Neo card holder from LV which is holding up much better.



Oooo please keep us posted on this!!



bella89 said:


> Anyone who has the Parade bag, are you happy with it?  I love smaller bags and love the look of it and think I'm going to purchase one for my birthday, but having never handled one in person, I'd love some insight.  I went through the whole thread but didn't see anyone post a review or anything like that.



I tried the pochette parade and the parade last summer. I wound up getting the pochette parade because i dont like hand carry bags. The parade was small- I couldn't fit my wallet and phone in at the same time. You'd have to be a minimalist for it to be an every day bag. its elegant, with a fun, whimsical edge for night.


----------



## TomK85

amrx87 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to order one
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm going to order one!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo please keep us posted on this!!
> 
> 
> 
> I tried the pochette parade and the parade last summer. I wound up getting the pochette parade because i dont like hand carry bags. The parade was small- I couldn't fit my wallet and phone in at the same time. You'd have to be a minimalist for it to be an every day bag. its elegant, with a fun, whimsical edge for night.



Got a reaction on my first mail (so not the mail regarding paint flaking off). This is covered by warranty but I need to pay shipping and turnover time is 2 to 3 months. Replied if she has seen my email regarding paint coming off (which can't be repaired imho)


----------



## bernz84

TomK85 said:


> Got a reaction on my first mail (so not the mail regarding paint flaking off). This is covered by warranty but I need to pay shipping and turnover time is 2 to 3 months. Replied if she has seen my email regarding paint coming off (which can't be repaired imho)



That's a bummer. I wonder how long their warranty is? This is going to sound naive on my end, but I didn't even know that they offered a warranty because they are so small. 

Also, I'm not sure I can swallow shipping something so small when shipping is already super expensive...I'm curious as to what they say next.


----------



## TomK85

bernz84 said:


> That's a bummer. I wonder how long their warranty is? This is going to sound naive on my end, but I didn't even know that they offered a warranty because they are so small.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure I can swallow shipping something so small when shipping is already super expensive...I'm curious as to what they say next.


In Europe they are mandatory by law to give warranty. Fortunately shipping is not that expensive here


----------



## Piinktulip

Vaninnocent said:


> Hi hi friends! I'm ordering my DB tomorrow in medium/green- so stoked. Does anyone have an impression of how much weight these bags can take? For example (and not to compare), the Neverfull I think can handle a few hundred lbs... Not like I need it to carry anything near that kind of weight; just wondering!!!!



The DB is superrrrr durable ...i love it like hell. Most of my bags are 37 (medium) which i can fit long leather wallet, small brolly, sunglasses, medium size mk up pouch, IPhone6, mini IPad ( hub will tell me not to 'torture ' my bag lol)

And, Bag handles are very sturdy. I can only compare to a Neverfull in Epi... I will never put so many things inside as it's more fragile IMO
Sorry for the long reply


----------



## bernz84

TomK85 said:


> In Europe they are mandatory by law to give warranty. Fortunately shipping is not that expensive here



Interesting! Never knew that! It is not like that in the US (I wish!).


----------



## **Chanel**

bella89 said:


> Anyone who has the Parade bag, are you happy with it?  I love smaller bags and love the look of it and think I'm going to purchase one for my birthday, but having never handled one in person, I'd love some insight.  I went through the whole thread but didn't see anyone post a review or anything like that.



I got a Parade bag about one week ago when I was in Paris.
While I was actually planning to buy a Carry On, the lovely SA showed me the Parade and insisted I should try it on as well. Once I did that, I was sold. I like the elegant look of it and I got a blue one, with blue leather flap, so very versatile with jeans etc. 
I can wear it as a handbag, but it also works cross body for me.
I agree with the poster who said it doesn't fit a lot like a tote for example, but sometimes I don't carry much and then this bag is perfect. I also like the pocket on the back, perfect for my phone. It's a bag that can work from day to night IMO. You can also put a tassel (or two) on it if you like. Got three different tassels myself, so now I have some variation .
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## bernz84

amrx87 said:


> I tried the pochette parade and the parade last summer. I wound up getting the pochette parade because i dont like hand carry bags. The parade was small- I couldn't fit my wallet and phone in at the same time. You'd have to be a minimalist for it to be an every day bag. its elegant, with a fun, whimsical edge for night.



May I ask what you can fit inside a Pochette Parade? I've been looking at the pics online and now cannot get this beautiful bag out of my mind!


----------



## serenity88

This forum been really useful as i was tossing between getting the goyard or the FLP.  And so I decided to go for the FLP.  But sadly the DB they only left with Walnut brown, all other colors out of stock


----------



## amrx87

bernz84 said:


> May I ask what you can fit inside a Pochette Parade? I've been looking at the pics online and now cannot get this beautiful bag out of my mind!



I can only fit an LV cles, my iPhone 6 with an otterbox case, and one lipstick- and i have to arrange it juuuust so. there's a small pocket in the bag that can hold a greeting card or two. that said, it's an elegant bag that you can wear a couple different ways. I recommend it!!!


----------



## bernz84

serenity88 said:


> This forum been really useful as i was tossing between getting the goyard or the FLP.  And so I decided to go for the FLP.  But sadly the DB they only left with Walnut brown, all other colors out of stock



Wow! I just ordered my medium green a little over a week ago and they're sold out???  Unless you were looking at a particular size; which size were you looking at? I wonder if you could try emailing the Galeries Lafayette, maybe they might have some...?



amrx87 said:


> I can only fit an LV cles, my iPhone 6 with an otterbox case, and one lipstick- and i have to arrange it juuuust so. there's a small pocket in the bag that can hold a greeting card or two. that said, it's an elegant bag that you can wear a couple different ways. I recommend it!!!


Thank you for letting me know!  And that's fine, I don't need it to hold a lot. I just want something that can fit a card case, phone and my keys. Planning to find something that I could carry to an upcoming wedding and other formal events  I know the pochettes 20/30 are more practical but the shape and wristlet-style don't appeal to me.


----------



## bella89

**Chanel** said:


> I got a Parade bag about one week ago when I was in Paris.
> While I was actually planning to buy a Carry On, the lovely SA showed me the Parade and insisted I should try it on as well. Once I did that, I was sold. I like the elegant look of it and I got a blue one, with blue leather flap, so very versatile with jeans etc.
> I can wear it as a handbag, but it also works cross body for me.
> I agree with the poster who said it doesn't fit a lot like a tote for example, but sometimes I don't carry much and then this bag is perfect. I also like the pocket on the back, perfect for my phone. It's a bag that can work from day to night IMO. You can also put a tassel (or two) on it if you like. Got three different tassels myself, so now I have some variation .
> Good luck with your decision!



Thanks so much for your response!  I'm looking for a nice structured bag and it seems perfect for me.  Honestly I'm between the parade and an LV pochette metis but I'm not very fond of the monogram.  Will the bag hold a small wallet, keys and an iPhone 6?  I really don't carry a lot.  I also liked the calibre 21 but from what I could glean online it seems super small?  I sometimes carry my Chanel woc as a daily bag but I don't think I need two bags that small. The strap is included with the parade, correct?



amrx87 said:


> I tried the pochette parade and the parade last summer. I wound up getting the pochette parade because i dont like hand carry bags. The parade was small- I couldn't fit my wallet and phone in at the same time. You'd have to be a minimalist for it to be an every day bag. its elegant, with a fun, whimsical edge for night.



Did you have a large wallet?  I have a small one or I use my small pochette from LV as a wallet.  Versus my mother who carries everything and the kitchen sink, I rarely carry more than 3 things.  Still, I need to be able to fit a few essentials.  Thanks for your insight!


----------



## **Chanel**

bella89 said:


> Thanks so much for your response!  I'm looking for a nice structured bag and it seems perfect for me.  Honestly I'm between the parade and an LV pochette metis but I'm not very fond of the monogram.  Will the bag hold a small wallet, keys and an iPhone 6?  I really don't carry a lot.  I also liked the calibre 21 but from what I could glean online it seems super small?  I sometimes carry my Chanel woc as a daily bag but I don't think I need two bags that small. The strap is included with the parade, correct?



Yes, it does hold a small wallet, keys and IPhone 6. The Parade bag (so not the Parade pochette) comes with strap too .
So if you are not carry a lot, this bag could definitely work for you. 
You can always send them an email too, they can send you pictures of what they have, different sizes etc. I believe they still have a few limited colors atm, so it might be worth to email them for more information .


----------



## bella89

**Chanel** said:


> Yes, it does hold a small wallet, keys and IPhone 6. The Parade bag (so not the Parade pochette) comes with strap too .
> So if you are not carry a lot, this bag could definitely work for you.
> You can always send them an email too, they can send you pictures of what they have, different sizes etc. I believe they still have a few limited colors atm, so it might be worth to email them for more information .



I did E-Mail them but since I'm not buying right away (my birthday is in January), they said to contact them when I am ready to purchase because they can't guarantee what they will have in stock and they don't do waitlists or anything like that.  I will say they were very nice to talk to, if anyone is still contemplating shooting them an E-Mail.  Their stock appears to just really ebb and flow, so I know not to get too attached to the idea of anything specific.  

Thanks for your help again!


----------



## bernz84

If anyone would like some Enveloppe Pochettes, there are only a scant few left at the Rue Cambon boutique in Walnut Brown with light or dark calfskin and Steel Grey with Grey Calfskin (one of each). I didn't know if the SA meant they will not make them anymore or if these were the last they had in stock. I hope he meant that these were the last in stock because I do want this style, but these are not the colors I want.  FYI, they are 790€ with taxes; I didn't inquire about the pricing without taxes because I didn't want to waste their time if I wasn't going to buy...and for the price I would rather get a color I really love.


----------



## bernz84

I saw this on Instagram when looking through hashtags...yes, I know I'm obsessed... 

Has anyone ever seen this? Outside pockets are great, but this bag looks too long and the pockets too low:


----------



## EL16

Hi everyone, I would like to order DB medium size from their website, Im not really about the sizes of DB bag and shipping to Belgium ( my friend on holiday )if I still can get tax free ?
Im looking for a bag similar size to My St Louis PM Goyard 
If any infos for current price for DB and the tassle/ pompom?
Thanks for any reply


----------



## Piinktulip

EL16 said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to order DB medium size from their website, Im not really about the sizes of DB bag and shipping to Belgium ( my friend on holiday )if I still can get tax free ?
> Im looking for a bag similar size to My St Louis PM Goyard
> If any infos for current price for DB and the tassle/ pompom?
> Thanks for any reply



Tassle is €185 in boutique


----------



## EL16

Piinktulip said:


> Tassle is €185 in boutique


Thank you for your reply, I'm still waiting for their reply  regarding my order and delivery to the hotel and hope my friend can bring it to me, I don't think any stores open on Sunday and that is the only day he will be in Paris,


----------



## Piinktulip

EL16 said:


> Thank you for your reply, I'm still waiting for their reply  regarding my order and delivery to the hotel and hope my friend can bring it to me, I don't think any stores open on Sunday and that is the only day he will be in Paris,



I wanted to get the DB in grey medium size when i was there, all sold out so in the end i bought black. **still dreamin abt grey** lol

*keep my fingers cross for u*


----------



## EL16

Piinktulip said:


> I wanted to get the DB in grey medium size when i was there, all sold out so in the end i bought black. **still dreamin abt grey** lol
> 
> *keep my fingers cross for u*


----------



## EL16

I just want to say thank you for a member in this topic mentioned to contact Claudia Lee for any inquiry and she just replied my email, really fast reply, with DB 32 zipped vision had been sold out,
DB 37 is available only in walnut brown,
DB 32 with yellow edging available in 5 colours,
I want to order DB 32 in Paris Blue and Empire Green with matching tassle,
Last year I was in Paris and didnt buy it because I just bought 2 Goyard and other bags, now I want to have it this bag,


----------



## Piinktulip

EL16 said:


> I just want to say thank you for a member in this topic mentioned to contact Claudia Lee for any inquiry and she just replied my email, really fast reply, with DB 32 zipped vision had been sold out,
> DB 37 is available only in walnut brown,
> DB 32 with yellow edging available in 5 colours,
> I want to order DB 32 in Paris Blue and Empire Green with matching tassle,
> Last year I was in Paris and didnt buy it because I just bought 2 Goyard and other bags, now I want to have it this bag,



Thanks for the update !


----------



## bernz84

For anyone who owns the mini or regular carry on, can you tell me the pros/cons for this bag? I'm not really interested in the largest carry on as I don't like large purses/handbags unless it's an actual tote bag.

In the meantime, I am waiting on the customs bill, which may take 4-6 weeks from what I've read here. I've been thinking about selling off more LVs for FLP. I've never had any other brand make me want to get rid of LVs, so this is huge for me.


----------



## bernz84

I posted pictures of these earlier, but here are more pics I found on Instagram. Vertical Carry On. Not sure of price...


----------



## EL16

The price for this Vertical Carry on 1000€' / with VAT 1200€ today price but for Daily Battle the price was increased from today but I managed to confirmed my purchased with the old price, Daily Battle Empire Green 32 with yellow edging and some tassles,  and put order for DB Paris Blue,
Many emails with Claudia Lee for this orders, and she is the best SA from FLP,
Will post the pictures of my bag when its arrive,


----------



## bernz84

EL16 said:


> The price for this Vertical Carry on 1000€' / with VAT 1200€ today price but for Daily Battle the price was increased from today but I managed to confirmed my purchased with the old price, Daily Battle Empire Green 32 with yellow edging and some tassles,  and put order for DB Paris Blue,
> Many emails with Claudia Lee for this orders, and she is the best SA from FLP,
> Will post the pictures of my bag when its arrive,



Thanks for the info! I'm not sure if I'm keen on the Vertical Carry On; I like the regular Carry On 20/22. This Vertical one looks a little too professional for me and the low pockets bother me.

I'm glad I placed an order on my Daily Battle before the price increase.  That's great that they honored the old price for you, and yes, please post pics when you get your purchases!

Unfortunately, I am currently waitlisted for the Pochette 30 in Paris Blue (I think they were already gone by the time I placed my order with my daily battle a few weeks ago, so it wouldn't have made a difference), so most likely if there is a price increase with those, I'll get the new price...once that comes in, I might add an SLG or two.


----------



## OneMoreDay

amrx87 said:


> My husband and I are in Paris for three days before we head to Brussels and Krakow for a business trip. We arrived on Saturday and, after a quick stop in the Opera Garnier, got down to business!
> 
> Happily presenting....my large size Daily Battle in grey with a yellow tassle!
> 
> View attachment 3440308
> 
> View attachment 3440309
> 
> View attachment 3440310
> 
> View attachment 3440311
> 
> 
> The lighting in my hotel at 11:30 last night wasn't great. It really doesn't do any justice to the vibrancy of the colors whatsoever. I'll be sure to snap a pic in the sunlight tomorrow!



Congrats! I've been away from the FLP thread for ages. Amrx87, how are you liking the large size Daily Battle?


----------



## amrx87

OneMoreDay said:


> Congrats! I've been away from the FLP thread for ages. Amrx87, how are you liking the large size Daily Battle?



LOVING IT!! I can bring it to work without the well known designer bag judgement


----------



## amrx87

Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle. 

I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]


----------



## amrx87

bella89 said:


> Thanks so much for your response!  I'm looking for a nice structured bag and it seems perfect for me.  Honestly I'm between the parade and an LV pochette metis but I'm not very fond of the monogram.  Will the bag hold a small wallet, keys and an iPhone 6?  I really don't carry a lot.  I also liked the calibre 21 but from what I could glean online it seems super small?  I sometimes carry my Chanel woc as a daily bag but I don't think I need two bags that small. The strap is included with the parade, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have a large wallet?  I have a small one or I use my small pochette from LV as a wallet.  Versus my mother who carries everything and the kitchen sink, I rarely carry more than 3 things.  Still, I need to be able to fit a few essentials.  Thanks for your insight!



Sorry for the delayed reply- i never got a quote alert! I have an lv sarah, the old model. Its a long wallet


----------



## pinky7129

amrx87 said:


> Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle.
> 
> I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462033



Is the ring damaging the bag in any way?


----------



## OneMoreDay

amrx87 said:


> Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle.
> 
> I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462033


It looks so good! Is the bag heavy?


----------



## amrx87

OneMoreDay said:


> It looks so good! Is the bag heavy?



it's very lightweight! when you load it up though.... thats another story


----------



## amrx87

pinky7129 said:


> Is the ring damaging the bag in any way?



i literally just put it on, but it looks ok so far. it doesnt run or do anything harmful that i can see


----------



## pinky7129

amrx87 said:


> i literally just put it on, but it looks ok so far. it doesnt run or do anything harmful that i can see



If you would be willing to share I would love to grab one from you


----------



## amrx87

pinky7129 said:


> If you would be willing to share I would love to grab one from you



sure pm me your address


----------



## sparkles12345

Is this grey or light brown?


----------



## mothbeast

amrx87 said:


> Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle.
> 
> I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462033


Looks great! I wish I had gotten a tassel to coordinate with my db. There isn't really a place to put it on the express. I giess I might be able to add a d-ring on the carry on though.


----------



## bernz84

Disappointed. I found out through the SA I'm working with that the Pochette 30 (which I'm currently waitlisted on) has been out of stock since April. That's 5 months! I am happy to wait but I didn't realize how limited their stock is. Oh, well...


----------



## manpursefan

What can you fit in the gun pochette? Also, how much is its current price?

I find myself more drawn to them compared to the regular zippe pochettes, which are probably the most practical choice.


----------



## Flowerpurses

I emailed them today and was told DB is SOLD OUT. I was put on waiting list. Ugh! :/


----------



## manpursefan

Also, is the calibre 21 super small?


----------



## Middle1

amrx87 said:


> Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle.
> 
> I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462033



I'd love to have a D ring, if you still have an extra....please


----------



## bernz84

Vertical Carry On is on their Instagram page, finally. I know I posted this weeks ago, but it was through other Instagram users




I'm still waitlisted for the Pochette 30.


----------



## riquita

I went to the Faure Le Page store last Thursday, and purchased a small daily battle in Rouge Ivresse and pom pom in rouge ivresse with the yellow hidden in the middle. I wanted a small pouchette too in Rouge Ivresse, but they were sold out, and it was only available in a brown and taupe color. I also went to Galeries Lafayette to check if they had more small pouchette options, but they only had brown, taupe, and grey. I have to say that I love my daily battle. I love the color, and the size is perfect for me. The material is thicker than LV and Goyard.


----------



## bernz84

riquita said:


> I went to the Faure Le Page store last Thursday, and purchased a small daily battle in Rouge Ivresse and pom pom in rouge ivresse with the yellow hidden in the middle. I wanted a small pouchette too in Rouge Ivresse, but they were sold out, and it was only available in a brown and taupe color. I also went to Galeries Lafayette to check if they had more small pouchette options, but they only had brown, taupe, and grey. I have to say that I love my daily battle. I love the color, and the size is perfect for me. The material is thicker than LV and Goyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477537



Congrats on your new items! The Rouge is stunning!

Nice to see that they have a decent selection of the special edition items. Would you happen to know how much the Pochette 30s were (the ones with the outside pocket)? I'm wondering if I should just pay more and get one of those instead of waiting for the regular Pochette 30...


----------



## riquita

bernz84 said:


> Congrats on your new items! The Rouge is stunning!
> 
> Nice to see that they have a decent selection of the special edition items. Would you happen to know how much the Pochette 30s were (the ones with the outside pocket)? I'm wondering if I should just pay more and get one of those instead of waiting for the regular Pochette 30...



Thank you bernz84. I don't quite remember how much the Pochette with the outside pockets costs exactly, but I believe it's in the 300 Euros range due to the leather. I recommend e-mailing them, and they reply very quickly. I know you have been waiting for a long time, but since it's Fashion week in Paris right now and the Holidays are coming up soon, I am hoping that their stock will get better.


----------



## bernz84

riquita said:


> Thank you bernz84. I don't quite remember how much the Pochette with the outside pockets costs exactly, but I believe it's in the 300 Euros range due to the leather. I recommend e-mailing them, and they reply very quickly. I know you have been waiting for a long time, but since it's Fashion week in Paris right now and the Holidays are coming up soon, I am hoping that their stock will get better.



Thanks for the info! I'm actually thinking it might be in the 400 Euros range. I only guess this because I know that the ones with the gun in front cost 420 Euros. I'm not too crazy about the gun because I live in a liberal state. But you're right, I should just ask.

The regular pochette is significantly less but has been out of stock since April (according to the SA I have been corresponding with). I would rather have this one over the Pochette Bimatiere, but the LE version (with the pocket outside) I wouldn't mind spending a little more on.


----------



## riquita

bernz84 said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm actually thinking it might be in the 400 Euros range. I only guess this because I know that the ones with the gun in front cost 420 Euros. I'm not too crazy about the gun because I live in a liberal state. But you're right, I should just ask.
> 
> The regular pochette is significantly less but has been out of stock since April (according to the SA I have been corresponding with). I would rather have this one over the Pochette Bimatiere, but the LE version (with the pocket outside) I wouldn't mind spending a little more on.


Don't give up bernz84! I would wait for the perfect one. Settling is never good. Good luck!


----------



## lvfanaddict

Hello all!  I'm skimming through this thread and I need help on acquiring a daily battle tote.  I live in San Francisco and was hoping it's possible to purchase one.  I have left an email at their official website/address, but no response.  Any tips will be greatly appreciated!
Side note...I just bought a goyard St. Louis pm and I'm not super impressed.  Hoping a daily battle tote will fit the bill.


----------



## bernz84

lvfanaddict said:


> Hello all!  I'm skimming through this thread and I need help on acquiring a daily battle tote.  I live in San Francisco and was hoping it's possible to purchase one.  I have left an email at their official website/address, but no response.  Any tips will be greatly appreciated!
> Side note...I just bought a goyard St. Louis pm and I'm not super impressed.  Hoping a daily battle tote will fit the bill.


When did you email them? I think sometimes they get busy and unfortunately emails get lost. I would try and email them again if it has been more than a few days. You can also try emailing the Galleries Lafayette boutique as another option. I haven't emailed that location but I think others have and the ordering works the same way. Good luck!


----------



## riquita

lvfanaddict said:


> Hello all!  I'm skimming through this thread and I need help on acquiring a daily battle tote.  I live in San Francisco and was hoping it's possible to purchase one.  I have left an email at their official website/address, but no response.  Any tips will be greatly appreciated!
> Side note...I just bought a goyard St. Louis pm and I'm not super impressed.  Hoping a daily battle tote will fit the bill.



Give them some time lvfanaddict. It's Paris Fashion week right now. I think if you don't receive a response by the end of next week, I will try e-mailing them again. 
I know a few people with a Goyard St. Louis. I really think the quality of a FLP daily battle is superior to the St. Louis.


----------



## lvfanaddict

bernz84 said:


> When did you email them? I think sometimes they get busy and unfortunately emails get lost. I would try and email them again if it has been more than a few days. You can also try emailing the Galleries Lafayette boutique as another option. I haven't emailed that location but I think others have and the ordering works the same way. Good luck!


Thanks! Will try again.


----------



## lvfanaddict

riquita said:


> Give them some time lvfanaddict. It's Paris Fashion week right now. I think if you don't receive a response by the end of next week, I will try e-mailing them again.
> I know a few people with a Goyard St. Louis. I really think the quality of a FLP daily battle is superior to the St. Louis.


Thanks! I hope they have it available.  Just thinking of which color to get...hmmm.


----------



## EL16

Hello all, I just received an email from FLP SA, my order for DB small in Blue is available now, I already purchased the DB 32 in green with yellow strap but  I havent seen it yet until another week due to my friend will bring it to me ,
Im not sure if medium size DB will be too big for daily use because Im not a tall person and Im happy with st Louis PM size,
Also I will purchase A wallet 12 CC ( the one with coin space )any advice for a match colour with blue and grren DB bag?
Thanks for all lovely forum members,


----------



## pinky7129

Medium will be perfect!


----------



## EL16

I


pinky7129 said:


> Medium will be perfect!


What is the current price for Medium DB since the price goes up last month ? Thx


----------



## pinky7129

EL16 said:


> I
> 
> What is the current price for Medium DB since the price goes up last month ? Thx



I would email them to find out. I purchased a while back


----------



## EL16

pinky7129 said:


> I would email them to find out. I purchased a while back


Thanks Pinky7129, I will email them because I ordered a  small DB  will look for Med size this time,


----------



## EL16

Hello again, if any members here had a wallet 12CC quality after used because the snap button,
Im not sure if worth it to buy it because I already have too many wallets and forgot to use it,
Or just buy an extra DB bag in more colours?
I cant ask my daughter for any  advice because she is only into Chanel and Celine,
Thanks again for all help me to make the decision,


----------



## Chinab1ue

EL16 said:


> I
> 
> What is the current price for Medium DB since the price goes up last month ? Thx



608,33 euros no vat. 80 euro shipping to California.


----------



## bernz84

EL16 said:


> Hello all, I just received an email from FLP SA, my order for DB small in Blue is available now, I already purchased the DB 32 in green with yellow strap but  I havent seen it yet until another week due to my friend will bring it to me ,
> Im not sure if medium size DB will be too big for daily use because Im not a tall person and Im happy with st Louis PM size,
> Also I will purchase A wallet 12 CC ( the one with coin space )any advice for a match colour with blue and grren DB bag?
> Thanks for all lovely forum members,



Not sure about the wallets, but visually, the medium is just a tad bigger than the small. I'm only going by what I've seen in pics comparing the two online. I have the medium and I don't think it's overwhelmingly big. I'm not that tall, either.  I use mine for work and travel, though; I tend to grab smaller bags for other occasions.



Chinab1ue said:


> 608,33 euros no vat. 80 euro shipping to California.


Wow!!! They went up a lot!  I didn't expect such a huge increase.  I wonder if this increase extended to their other items because I wanted to get more accessories...


----------



## Middle1

In case anyone is interested, I purchased a small Daily Battle, a size 20 pochette zip, and a pompon/tassel on Friday, Sept. 23 and received my beautiful package on the following Monday! I communicated with Claudia who was very efficient and kind. I couldn't believe how quickly my items arrived. My items totaled $1024 usd and I just received the customs duty invoice from TNT for $115.14. I hope this helps someone out there!


----------



## SandySummer

I visited the Paris boutique in early September and was helped by Claudia. Very knowledgeable. This is my first FLP bag. I actually ended up purchasing two with external pockets.I have been using the bag everyday as a tote by itself and also to tote around my Birkin during air travel. The medium size Daily Battle fits a B30 perfectly.


----------



## walds11

TomK85 said:


> Got a respons on the 18th (two days after my mail) that they were sorry and forwarded my mail to the atelier. Last week I sended them the extra pics of the paint coming loose (didnt notice it before). Didn't have any further reaction yet.
> 
> Not too impressed.



Tom,  any updates?

I’m considering this Fauré Le Page Porte Cartes card case in Paris Blue or Steel Grey and perhaps with the yellow edging.  The price is 155€ including taxes / 129,17€ excluding taxes.  The total would be approximately $206 including shipping to the US.  How much would the customs fees be for this item? This seems like a good price for an LV caliber card case.  It’s quite unique too.

One question for you canvas card holder and wallet owners....would I be able to insert 5 cards in the side slots (one slot doubled up) and some cash in center slot? I've heard that these canvas wallets can be very tight. Do they stretch like leather?


----------



## TomK85

walds11 said:


> Tom,  any updates?
> 
> I’m considering this Fauré Le Page Porte Cartes card case in Paris Blue or Steel Grey and perhaps with the yellow edging.  The price is 155€ including taxes / 129,17€ excluding taxes.  The total would be approximately $206 including shipping to the US.  How much would the customs fees be for this item? This seems like a good price for an LV caliber card case.  It’s quite unique too.
> 
> One question for you canvas card holder and wallet owners....would I be able to insert 5 cards in the side slots (one slot doubled up) and some cash in center slot? I've heard that these canvas wallets can be very tight. Do they stretch like leather?


Just came back from a long holiday. Still need to send it back. Was planning on doing this tomorrow


----------



## 4dayslikethese

Sharing my new purchases from Faure Le Page! This is the Carry On 20 and Portefeuille Rabat Grand. Claudia assisted me with my purchase and was very responsive via email. I also wrote about it here.


----------



## 4dayslikethese

EL16 said:


> Hello again, if any members here had a wallet 12CC quality after used because the snap button,
> Im not sure if worth it to buy it because I already have too many wallets and forgot to use it,


Hi EL16, I ordered the 12CC wallet or Portefeuille Rabat Grand and am very pleased with the quality. I don't have any problems with the snap button. Hope this helps.


----------



## bernz84

4dayslikethese said:


> Sharing my new purchases from Faure Le Page! This is the Carry On 20 and Portefeuille Rabat Grand. Claudia assisted me with my purchase and was very responsive via email. I also wrote about it here.
> 
> View attachment 3490131



These are beautiful!  Quick question, does your wallet fit horizontally in your carry on? Also, when did you place your order? I know there was a price increase with the Daily Battles recently, but wasn't sure if this was also extended to their Carry Ons.


----------



## Chinab1ue

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3487373
> 
> 
> I visited the Paris boutique in early September and was helped by Claudia. Very knowledgeable. This is my first FLP bag. I actually ended up purchasing two with external pockets.I have been using the bag everyday as a tote by itself and also to tote around my Birkin during air travel. The medium size Daily Battle fits a B30 perfectly.



I love the color.   Is it white/cream color? Is there a special name for this tote with the external pocket? What sizes and color does it come in? Thanks!


----------



## mothbeast

walds11 said:


> Tom,  any updates?
> 
> I’m considering this Fauré Le Page Porte Cartes card case in Paris Blue or Steel Grey and perhaps with the yellow edging.  The price is 155€ including taxes / 129,17€ excluding taxes.  The total would be approximately $206 including shipping to the US.  How much would the customs fees be for this item? This seems like a good price for an LV caliber card case.  It’s quite unique too.
> 
> One question for you canvas card holder and wallet owners....would I be able to insert 5 cards in the side slots (one slot doubled up) and some cash in center slot? I've heard that these canvas wallets can be very tight. Do they stretch like leather?



For the carry on I bought the total customs fee from TNT was $98.48
$15 - handling fee/flat rate, $15 residence fee-duty, $68.48 Duty/Taxes and Fees. Not sure if the first two vary at all with the value of the item so you're looking at at least $30+ the duty which is calculated on value.


----------



## walds11

mothbeast said:


> For the carry on I bought the total customs fee from TNT was $98.48
> $15 - handling fee/flat rate, $15 residence fee-duty, $68.48 Duty/Taxes and Fees. Not sure if the first two vary at all with the value of the item so you're looking at at least $30+ the duty which is calculated on value.



I put in the price for the Porte Carte card case and all applicable data...

https://www.dutycalculator.com/new-i...x-calculation/

*Leather Wallet has an import duty rate of 8%. If the product is made of endangered species, import of this product requires a CITES license.
Notes on import taxes due
No duties because the total FOB does not exceed US$800.00
No Merchandise Processing Fee because the total FOB value does not exceed US$800.00
Please note that your shipping provider may add an additional handling fee
Read more on how import duty & taxes are calculated for United States here*

So in conclusion, no import duties on items less than $800


----------



## SandySummer

Chinab1ue said:


> I love the color.   Is it white/cream color? Is there a special name for this tote with the external pocket? What sizes and color does it come in? Thanks!



Hi there, the color is actually light grey, very similar to H's current Gris Mouette. The name of the bag as on my receipt is Battle Ready Toile Ecailles Gris Acier & Veau Graine Pastel. It only came in small and medium and this is the medium size.


----------



## bernz84

I just spoke with my SA, pochette 30s and 35s in full canvas will no longer be in production.... 

Really bummed since I was waiting for nothing...


----------



## bernz84

BTW, these are for the Fall/Winter 2016 collection and are 490 Euros (tax included). I am guessing these are the only colors they have right now. Hope this helps for anyone who would like these!


----------



## Kimber007

I'm looking for a gift for my wife and not sure which to choose between the parade and petit parade. She mentions she prefers a cross body. Can either be used this way or only one? Also, what are the differences in what can hold what? Would the petit be large enough to hold keys, card holder, and an iPhone 6? Finally, does anyone have any pictures of the inside? All I can find are pictures of the outside. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinky7129

Kimber007 said:


> I'm looking for a gift for my wife and not sure which to choose between the parade and petit parade. She mentions she prefers a cross body. Can either be used this way or only one? Also, what are the differences in what can hold what? Would the petit be large enough to hold keys, card holder, and an iPhone 6? Finally, does anyone have any pictures of the inside? All I can find are pictures of the outside. Thanks in advance!



Email the boutique. They are fast in replying!!! And amazing with photos!


----------



## pinky7129

Kimber007 said:


> I'm looking for a gift for my wife and not sure which to choose between the parade and petit parade. She mentions she prefers a cross body. Can either be used this way or only one? Also, what are the differences in what can hold what? Would the petit be large enough to hold keys, card holder, and an iPhone 6? Finally, does anyone have any pictures of the inside? All I can find are pictures of the outside. Thanks in advance!



"Fauré Le Page" <boutique@faurelepage.com>


----------



## pinky7129

Deleted.


----------



## Luv Classics

*I am "in need" of a tote that was not a NF, so I thought of Goyard SL....but then I came across a blog about Faure Le Page Daily Battle and just fell in love!  Though the colors are limited, they are beautifully constructed; the straps are adjustable and the corners are reinforced, AND the price is right!  I emailed them last night and already received a detailed response by this morning with pictures and current prices.  *

*I am glad, but surprised, that this isn't more popular.  Anyway, I must decide on color.....  *


----------



## Luv Classics

amrx87 said:


> Again, thanks to all who suggested that d ring for the tassle! Here's a pic of how it looks. Im really happy with it. It rly blends well w the daily battle.
> 
> I got the d ring from etsy, and i have 5 extras if anyones interested. Not looking to sell, of course!! Ill just send them to you. [emoji253][emoji517]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3462033



*So pretty!  Can't quite tell the color, is this the steel grey?  I am leaning towards the Steel Grey with yellow trim.  Also, would you mind posting a modeling photo?  TIA *


----------



## Kimber007

pinky7129 said:


> "Fauré Le Page" <boutique@faurelepage.com>



Thanks, I emailed them 2 days ago before I posted this and still haven't gotten a response so was hoping someone would have some insight right away. I'm trying to get this ordered for a gift and I'm not sure if I will be able to get it in time due to the time differences and how long it takes to go back and forth. I just emailed them again to make sure it didn't get lost or overlooked but any help in the meantime from you all would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## walds11

Kimber007 said:


> Thanks, I emailed them 2 days ago before I posted this and still haven't gotten a response so was hoping someone would have some insight right away. I'm trying to get this ordered for a gift and I'm not sure if I will be able to get it in time due to the time differences and how long it takes to go back and forth. I just emailed them again to make sure it didn't get lost or overlooked but any help in the meantime from you all would be greatly appreciated.



I've been working with Nicolas at the boutique. He has been very responsive. My item (Porte Carte card holder in Paris Blue with yellow edging) is on back order. I hope I don't have to wait too long. They have experienced a spike in international mail orders and they are a small boutique, so that could be the reason for the slow response times. Also add in the time difference. They are 6 hours ahead of me. I'm located in the Philly, PA area. Once you place the order, the shipping is fairly fast, like 1-3 business days. The shipping charges are fairly high though. I hope this information helps.


----------



## Kimber007

walds11 said:


> I've been working with Nicolas at the boutique. He has been very responsive. My item (Porte Carte card holder in Paris Blue with yellow edging) is on back order. I hope I don't have to wait too long. They have experienced a spike in international mail orders and they are a small boutique, so that could be the reason for the slow response times. Also add in the time difference. They are 6 hours ahead of me. I'm located in the Philly, PA area. Once you place the order, the shipping is fairly fast, like 1-3 business days. The shipping charges are fairly high though. I hope this information helps.



Thanks, I have gotten one response from Nicolas with the products pdf which was a little over 2 days ago. I'm also on the east coast so I'm hoping I'll hear back before they close today. Good luck with your order and hopefully the'll have your item in soon!


----------



## walds11

Kimber007 said:


> Thanks, I have gotten one response from Nicolas with the products pdf which was a little over 2 days ago. I'm also on the east coast so I'm hoping I'll hear back before they close today. Good luck with your order and hopefully the'll have your item in soon!



I'm in no rush to receive my order, so hopefully they offer a less costly shipping option. Nicolas has no idea when the item will be back in stock. The alternative is Paris Blue without the yellow edging, but I plan on sitting right for the one I want. Good luck with your order as well.


----------



## MrGoyard

4dayslikethese said:


> Sharing my new purchases from Faure Le Page! This is the Carry On 20 and Portefeuille Rabat Grand. Claudia assisted me with my purchase and was very responsive via email. I also wrote about it here.
> 
> View attachment 3490131


 Gorgeous, congrats!
May I know how much the wallet is?


----------



## chubbiebunnie

I happened to be in Osaka yesterday so I swung by to check out their stand in the department store. Fairly disappointing because I was hoping to buy something in person as the stand is fairly small/limited, but it was useful to see FLP items in person. They were out of stock on everything was interested in [emoji36]. I should have taken a photo but they probably only had about 5-10 items total, including slg. Unfortunately no gun pochettes for me to see, either. Sales associates were fairly unhelpful also. (The envelope parade security tether was so tangled with the other ones that it took them about 3 minutes just to get it free haha. Wonder if many people even go by the stand.)

Sent from my Pixel XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bernz84

chubbiebunnie said:


> I happened to be in Osaka yesterday so I swung by to check out their stand in the department store. Fairly disappointing because I was hoping to buy something in person as the stand is fairly small/limited, but it was useful to see FLP items in person. They were out of stock on everything was interested in [emoji36]. I should have taken a photo but they probably only had about 5-10 items total, including slg. Unfortunately no gun pochettes for me to see, either. Sales associates were fairly unhelpful also. (The envelope parade security tether was so tangled with the other ones that it took them about 3 minutes just to get it free haha. Wonder if many people even go by the stand.)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using PurseForum mobile app


Do you live in Japan? I've seen prices at the Osaka pop up and they're way more expensive than buying from Paris directly.


----------



## chubbiebunnie

bernz84 said:


> Do you live in Japan? I've seen prices at the Osaka pop up and they're way more expensive than buying from Paris directly.


Just there for vacation. Yes!! Totally forgot that part. The prices seemed pretty high. The envelope was 188x yen which seems pretty high  - I was hoping to get a deal with the tax refund but that didn't seem to be the case. 

Actually many bags in general seemed pricier in Japan than Europe/America. After the tax discount, the YSL woc would have been about $1650 us which is more than the US.


----------



## bernz84

chubbiebunnie said:


> Just there for vacation. Yes!! Totally forgot that part. The prices seemed pretty high. The envelope was 188x yen which seems pretty high  - I was hoping to get a deal with the tax refund but that didn't seem to be the case.
> 
> Actually many bags in general seemed pricier in Japan than Europe/America. After the tax discount, the YSL woc would have been about $1650 us which is more than the US.


Yikes, yeah, I would never buy anything designer in Japan because it is so overpriced. It's only worth it if the item is rare/exclusive in Japan or if you are buying secondhand...otherwise buying retail is a rip off.

At least you got to see some items directly and maybe get a feel for what you like. Just buy direct through Paris via email


----------



## Ruiz1994

hello everyone i have a package arriving this week from flp, and i was wondering if i have to be home to sign for the package? i was unable to find anything online regarding this topic. Thank you


----------



## bernz84

delete (wrong info)


----------



## bernz84

Ruiz1994 said:


> hello everyone i have a package arriving this week from flp, and i was wondering if i have to be home to sign for the package? i was unable to find anything online regarding this topic. Thank you


Sorry, please disregard my post (currently jet lagged so my thoughts are scrambled).

I never had to sign for my packages as they were dropped off on my porch. I don't know if this is a good or bad thing to you. I work during the day so I'd rather not have to deal with signature confirmation, but I know some people want it for security.

I don't think it's FLP's fault (I think they do require signature for delivery) but the courier switches from TNT to Fedex if you are in the US. I think from there on out the signature confirmation becomes negligible. I hope this helps!


----------



## Kimber007

Hi everyone, it turns out the Petit Parade that I want to get for my wife is unavailable so they put me on a waiting list. For those of you who have been on a waiting list, how long did it take?


----------



## Yaahmee

Hello, first post on here!! I've read the entire Faure Le Page posts, have been in contact with a SA in Oaris for a purchase but I am having a hard time deciding in color and size. I want to get the Calibre 21 but the color I originally wanted was a limited edition and no longer available. I've scoured the internet to find more pictures of the Calibre 21 on actual people to get an idea of which color would suit my wardrobe but there are limited photos. Can anyone who has seen the Calibre IRL tell me what color they would choose if they had to purchase one. I'm going for the black since it's easy to match my coats but am intrigued by the Paris Blue and Steel Grey. I'm imagining myself wear it casually around the city with my coats and while black would go with everything, I wonder if the blue would be a nice accent color to have or if the steel grey is a nice in between (bough it looks like it might be a darker grey than I would like).


----------



## Yaahmee

Yaahmee said:


> Hello, first post on here!! I've read the entire Faure Le Page posts, have been in contact with a SA in Oaris for a purchase but I am having a hard time deciding in color and size. I want to get the Calibre 21 but the color I originally wanted was a limited edition and no longer available. I've scoured the internet to find more pictures of the Calibre 21 on actual people to get an idea of which color would suit my wardrobe but there are limited photos. Can anyone who has seen the Calibre IRL tell me what color they would choose if they had to purchase one. I'm going for the black since it's easy to match my coats but am intrigued by the Paris Blue and Steel Grey. I'm imagining myself wear it casually around the city with my coats and while black would go with everything, I wonder if the blue would be a nice accent color to have or if the steel grey is a nice in between (bough it looks like it might be a darker grey than I would like).


Sorry, I also forgot to mention I was between the Daily Battle 32 and 37, but I'd prefer to tackle the Calibre 21 color first. 

I've attached photos of the Calibre sent from the SA in Paris.


----------



## bernz84

For those of you who don't mind secondhand, eLady Global has the medium Faure Le Page Daily Battle for $786 USD on their website:
https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=57969

It is red, made in France, and has black leather trim.  Pretty good deal considering most of the bags run in the $900-$1600 on ebay...


----------



## m0butt

Does anyone know if they are open tomorrow? I will be in Paris just for the day. Have an early flight the next morning.


----------



## sk8luck

do they have any equivalent briefcase/bag to the goyard ambassade?


----------



## Luv Classics

bernz84 said:


> For those of you who don't mind secondhand, eLady Global has the medium Faure Le Page Daily Battle for $786 USD on their website:
> https://global.elady.com/products/detail.php?product_id=57969
> 
> It is red, made in France, and has black leather trim. [emoji2] Pretty good deal considering most of the bags run in the $900-$1600 on ebay...


Tempting!

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## squintright

Hi ladies, this is my first post here. Just spent the past couple of hours trawling through this thread. 

This will be my first FLG purchase and I'm undecided on a small or medium. Does anyone have pictures of what they fit in their bag, or any modelling pics please? I'm quite petite, only 5ft, so any modelling pics of similarly petite ladies would be super helpful!  

I also noticed that brown and grey look very similar in pictures. For those who's seen in in person,  do you have any comments on the colors please?


----------



## bernz84

Looks like Faure Le Page is making its way to Barney's. I saw someone post on Instagram how he found these wallets/cardholders in San Francisco....




Also saw FLP available for purchase on the Barney's Japan website:




I don't live near a Barney's so I can't comment or verify, but this is exciting


----------



## walds11

^Very interesting. I wonder how this will impact availability, pricing, etc.? I have a Porte Carte card holder on back order with FLP Paris and may just wait until they are offiically available in the US.


----------



## bernz84

walds11 said:


> ^Very interesting. I wonder how this will impact availability, pricing, etc.? I have a Porte Carte card holder on back order with FLP Paris and may just wait until they are offiically available in the US.


I'm guessing FLP products will be overpriced here compared to France.


----------



## walds11

bernz84 said:


> I'm guessing FLP products will be overpriced here compared to France.



I wouldn't be surprised. 

The FLP Porte Cartes 4CC card holder is 129.17€ excluding taxes plus shipping direct from the Paris, France FLP Boutique. The total converts to around $200 USD...$144 for the card holder and about $50 for shipping. The shipping charge is quite high! 

I ordered a Goyard St. Sulpice card holder in grey to tie me over.


----------



## bernz84

Kimber007 said:


> Hi everyone, it turns out the Petit Parade that I want to get for my wife is unavailable so they put me on a waiting list. For those of you who have been on a waiting list, how long did it take?



I've seen the waitlisted vary anwyhere from a couple weeks to several months . Hopefully you don't have to wait too, too long...



squintright said:


> This will be my first FLG purchase and I'm undecided on a small or medium. Does anyone have pictures of what they fit in their bag, or any modelling pics please? I'm quite petite, only 5ft, so any modelling pics of similarly petite ladies would be super helpful!



I am not using mine right now (otherwise I'd send a pic), but I have the medium daily battle only and from what I've seen from pics online and on this thread the small and medium daily battles are pretty comparable. I think it just depends if you want something a little bit bigger or smaller. Do you have a LV Neverfull MM and/or Longchamp Le Pliage tote? They're all similar to each other in terms of how much each can carry. I've read on here that the small daily battle is similar in size and volume to the LV Neverfull mm. The medium daily battle holds just a little bit more than my LV Neverfull MM and is closer in volume to my large Le Pliage tote bag. But I think they're all roughly the same, I don't think there is a significant difference between those two sizes unlike the large daily battle.


----------



## mothbeast

I may have to check on Barneys and see if they have the 8cc wallets. I'll check on the pricing.


----------



## walds11

I called Barney's SF this afternoon and they knew nothing of FLP, so who knows if that IG post is legit or not.


----------



## bernz84

walds11 said:


> I called Barney's SF this afternoon and they knew nothing of FLP, so who knows if that IG post is legit or not.


Thanks for checking! Now I'm curious if it'll ever come to the US after all


----------



## walds11

bernz84 said:


> Thanks for checking! Now I'm curious if it'll ever come to the US after all



I know right!  I have an item on back order with FLP Paris. In the meantime, I have a Goyard St. Sulpice card holder in grey color on the way


----------



## squintright

bernz84 said:


> am not using mine right now (otherwise I'd send a pic), but I have the medium daily battle only and from what I've seen from pics online and on this thread the small and medium daily battles are pretty comparable. I think it just depends if you want something a little bit bigger or smaller. Do you have a LV Neverfull MM and/or Longchamp Le Pliage tote? They're all similar to each other in terms of how much each can carry. I've read on here that the small daily battle is similar in size and volume to the LV Neverfull mm. The medium daily battle holds just a little bit more than my LV Neverfull MM and is closer in volume to my large Le Pliage tote bag. But I think they're all roughly the same, I don't think there is a significant difference between those two sizes unlike the large daily battle.



Thank you! I haven't neither, only a medium le pliage which doesn't hold my laptop. I probably won't use it to hold my laptop but would like the flexibility of throwing everything in, mostly my gym clothes and shoes, or to use as weekend shopper. had considered a neverful because I've heard it is a very good workhorse, but the LV just isn't very me. 

I'll probably have to stick to making a paper cut out of them bag and and hoping it works for me


----------



## Piinktulip

squintright said:


> Hi ladies, this is my first post here. Just spent the past couple of hours trawling through this thread.
> 
> This will be my first FLG purchase and I'm undecided on a small or medium. Does anyone have pictures of what they fit in their bag, or any modelling pics please? I'm quite petite, only 5ft, so any modelling pics of similarly petite ladies would be super helpful!
> 
> I also noticed that brown and grey look very similar in pictures. For those who's seen in in person,  do you have any comments on the colors please?



It really depends on how much things you want to store. Im 5ft 6, tend to use the medium (37) for work & weekend shopping sometimes.I use the small (32) as well to run errands, but it will bulky to fit e.g cardigan. 
I do own the a walnut brown ( if you are referring to that) and have seen the grey IRL but colors are not similar. 
Attached some comparison pics but not sure if it's helpful.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Medium (37)


Small (32)


Difference between the two

Hope it helps!


----------



## squintright

Piinktulip said:


> It really depends on how much things you want to store. Im 5ft 6, tend to use the medium (37) for work & weekend shopping sometimes.I use the small (32) as well to run errands, but it will bulky to fit e.g cardigan.
> I do own the a walnut brown ( if you are referring to that) and have seen the grey IRL but colors are not similar.
> Attached some comparison pics but not sure if it's helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513494
> 
> Medium (37)
> View attachment 3513495
> 
> Small (32)
> View attachment 3513496
> 
> Difference between the two
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thank you so very much! This was really helpful  looks like the medium really isn't that much bigger than the small.

The brown does look more like taupe than grey, and I am a huge fan of taupe! 

PS. Love that you've got a copy of a book in your bag. Good to see a fellow paperback fan!


----------



## Piinktulip

squintright said:


> Thank you so very much! This was really helpful  looks like the medium really isn't that much bigger than the small.
> 
> The brown does look more like taupe than grey, and I am a huge fan of taupe!
> 
> PS. Love that you've got a copy of a book in your bag. Good to see a fellow paperback fan!



Your welcome! Glad to help a fellow FLP lover  
Yes, Medium size is great because i throw almost everything into my bag too


----------



## love fashion_hateshopping

Long time lurker and first time poster, but I have to tell you that the FLP Vertical Carry on is my new favorite workhorse! Great silhouette and super functional. 

Just received it yesterday, and here are a few pics today along with what's in my bag. And the big red book is not a normal item - took it along today to give to a friend. Other items are small laptop, notebook, wallet, pen wrap, headphones, and room to spare. Probably won't keep the tassel in this configuration as it will wear on the strap but fun for today. There are 3 inner pockets: one zip, one snap, and one open. Can tuck the wallet in the zip one easily.


----------



## bernz84

love fashion_hateshopping said:


> Long time lurker and first time poster, but I have to tell you that the FLP Vertical Carry on is my new favorite workhorse! Great silhouette and super functional.
> 
> Just received it yesterday, and here are a few pics today along with what's in my bag. And the big red book is not a normal item - took it along today to give to a friend. Other items are small laptop, notebook, wallet, pen wrap, headphones, and room to spare. Probably won't keep the tassel in this configuration as it will wear on the strap but fun for today. There are 3 inner pockets: one zip, one snap, and one open. Can tuck the wallet in the zip one easily.
> 
> View attachment 3517301
> View attachment 3517295
> View attachment 3517294
> View attachment 3517300


Thanks for sharing, congrats on your new bag! I was wondering when someone would buy this. It looks functional and gorgeous! 

Btw, does anyone own more than one color from this line? My favorite color is green, but I don't like sticking to just one color, so I got some accessories in grey and blue.  not really interested in red or brown at the moment, but never say never!


----------



## ljadowning

Hi there guys, 

I recently became aware of this brand due to a reddit post. Does anyone have a stocklist or price for cardholders? I'm in need, I prefer this brand heavily over goyard but it seems absolutely impossible to obtain where I'm from (Australia) 

Thanks a lot


----------



## bernz84

ljadowning said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> I recently became aware of this brand due to a reddit post. Does anyone have a stocklist or price for cardholders? I'm in need, I prefer this brand heavily over goyard but it seems absolutely impossible to obtain where I'm from (Australia)
> 
> Thanks a lot


Last I checked it was 155€ (or 129,17€ without tax). I would try emailing them to get the current retail price. Someone here said there is a waitlist...


----------



## ljadowning

thanks so much


----------



## JVF

ljadowning said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> I recently became aware of this brand due to a reddit post. Does anyone have a stocklist or price for cardholders? I'm in need, I prefer this brand heavily over goyard but it seems absolutely impossible to obtain where I'm from (Australia)
> 
> Thanks a lot



Hey Hun, I live in Australia too and ordered via email with a lovely SA who emailed photos and prices to me. We corresponded back and forth until I decided to bite the bullet to purchase [emoji4]


----------



## bernz84

The only confirmed places to buy Faure Le Page retail is in Paris and Japan. Most of us have had to email or call the Paris boutique to place an order, but they do ship worldwide.


----------



## jessicalistic

TomK85 said:


> Just emailed FLP. Bought this card holder beginning of this year and used it very carefully. Paint is flaking off at some spots and edging is cracking. Is this normal? Still love it though!
> 
> Also have a Neo card holder from LV which is holding up much better.


I see you are in Holland (rijbewijs!). How much did you have to pay for shipping, if you don't mind me asking. I know it varies per piece, based on weight. But I'm just wondering. Thanks!


----------



## jessicalistic

amrx87 said:


> View attachment 3441030
> 
> 
> Im going to try clipping it on the adjustable strap tab and see how i feel about it



I might be colorblind at the moment, but is this the green? I am struggling so much to choose a color. I really want something I will wear all the time with everything. I wear a lot of colors, typically go for cognac shoes, and tend mostly toward earth tones. Your pic looks like a great color for me, but the greens Ive seen elsewhere look a lot brighter.


----------



## aykc

My FAURÉ LE PAGE gun pochette all the way from Osaka


----------



## TomK85

jessicalistic said:


> I see you are in Holland (rijbewijs!). How much did you have to pay for shipping, if you don't mind me asking. I know it varies per piece, based on weight. But I'm just wondering. Thanks!


Hi! Around 15 euro if I recall correctly


----------



## Prada Prince

Taking my Louis Vuitton Bandouliere Race out for a spin on my Faure Le Page Le 35MM to the office on this grey London morning...


----------



## luxury_lucy

I know this is a FLP thread, but if you could only get one, would you get the FLP Daily Battle or the Hermes canvas Garden Party as an everyday work bag?? Would love to hear everyone's opinions! Thanks!


----------



## Annanutbread

My faure le page daily battle in small has arrived! I'm 5'2 if anyone needs reference pictures. It's the steel gray one


----------



## pinky7129

Annanutbread said:


> View attachment 3529273
> View attachment 3529274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My faure le page daily battle in small has arrived! I'm 5'2 if anyone needs reference pictures. It's the steel gray one



[emoji173]️ it! I saw someone with it and if I didn't have the red one I'd get the same one in a heartbeat!


----------



## Annanutbread

pinky7129 said:


> [emoji173]️ it! I saw someone with it and if I didn't have the red one I'd get the same one in a heartbeat!


Thanks! I'm so in love!


----------



## bernz84

For anyone curious about size comparisons between the Daily Battle totes, I took a screenshot of a page from their catalog. As you can see, the large is significantly bigger compared to the small and medium


----------



## Piinktulip

bernz84 said:


> For anyone curious about size comparisons between the Daily Battle totes, I took a screenshot of a page from their catalog. As you can see, the large is significantly bigger compared to the small and medium
> 
> View attachment 3534997



Yep, i use the large for travel and weekend short trips


----------



## fishyxpisces13

My Paris haul [emoji4] 

The SA at the Rue Cambon store was wonderful. I believe her name was Louise. Very patient and explained the history of the brand, the different options available, etc.  

For reference here are the current prices (before VAT refund):

Daily Battle Tote Small €690
Pouchette Zip 19 €220
Tassel Keychain €125


----------



## puppyfriend

Gorgeous! Is that the Paris blue? I have the Empire Green Medium DB and am contemplating getting a large


----------



## fishyxpisces13

puppyfriend said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the Paris blue? I have the Empire Green Medium DB and am contemplating getting a large



Thanks! You're correct, this is Paris blue.


----------



## KMARIEA

anmldr1 said:


> mine doesn't appear to have cracked at all...it's holding up much nicer then both my goyard bags...i didn't ask about repair at all...sorry!


Love the DB with yellow edging/trim/piping so I put myself on the waitlist.  It's December, so I figure it'll take a bit longer for the DB to restock.  
For those who were waitlisted for a Daily Battle with yellow trim, approximately how many weeks did you wait?  TIA!


----------



## anmldr1

KMARIEA said:


> Love the DB with yellow edging/trim/piping so I put myself on the waitlist.  It's December, so I figure it'll take a bit longer for the DB to restock.
> For those who were waitlisted for a Daily Battle with yellow trim, approximately how many weeks did you wait?  TIA!



I purchased mine in the store about 3 years ago...I don't think the brand was that well known back then...they had all the colors in stock...it's worth the wait!  It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## puppyfriend

Anyone know the pricing for the horizontal Carry-On? Ugh too many beautiful bags and I'm NEVER going to actually make it to Paris to shop in person


----------



## pinky7129

So... idea.... would anyone want to do a mass order together to split the customs and shipping? Just a thought


----------



## onlylv

aykc said:


> My FAURÉ LE PAGE gun pochette all the way from Osaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526373



I love my gun pochette too! I bought the long strap as well so I wear mine as a crossbody!


----------



## shpahlc

Piinktulip said:


> Yep, i use the large for travel and weekend short trips



Do you have a photo of you carrying, for reference? Do you like the large? I have the medium, and am considering buying a large for travel, etc.  Yep - totally addicted to FLP.


----------



## love fashion_hateshopping

puppyfriend said:


> Anyone know the pricing for the horizontal Carry-On? Ugh too many beautiful bags and I'm NEVER going to actually make it to Paris to shop in person


I purchased in November and paid 1,000 euro plus 80 euro for shipping. But I also ordered two small items (tassel + card case). Shipping _might_ be slightly less for just the bag. Not sure. I got the red color - it's a lovely bag and super functional.


----------



## bernz84

Does anyone have the Carry On 20?  Kinda thinking about it since it is small and is both a top handle/shoulder bag.


----------



## Mike70

How long does it usually take for them to respond? I sent an email 2 days ago and haven't gotten a reply yet.


----------



## pinky7129

Mike70 said:


> How long does it usually take for them to respond? I sent an email 2 days ago and haven't gotten a reply yet.



I got replies the next day. Try again


----------



## Mike70

pinky7129 said:


> I got replies the next day. Try again


Okay thank you! I just sent another email


----------



## bernz84

Mike70 said:


> Okay thank you! I just sent another email


Were you able to get a reply? I think they may have been backlogged. I know some people received a reply up to 3 days after they sent their email. I just sent an email recently and got a response almost 2 days later.


----------



## Mike70

bernz84 said:


> Were you able to get a reply? I think they may have been backlogged. I know some people received a reply up to 3 days after they sent their email. I just sent an email recently and got a response almost 2 days later.


yes they emailed me the other day


----------



## puppyfriend

Does anyone use their FLP every day? I'm starting residency soon and I want a kind of carry-all but I have been babying my green Daily Battle 37 because I love it so much. Does anyone use theirs as a work bag? I'm considering picking up a DB 41 in Paris Blue or gray as well. I don't want to overwork it, but it seems like it would hold up well?


----------



## trigirl

puppyfriend said:


> Does anyone use their FLP every day? I'm starting residency soon and I want a kind of carry-all but I have been babying my green Daily Battle 37 because I love it so much. Does anyone use theirs as a work bag? I'm considering picking up a DB 41 in Paris Blue or gray as well. I don't want to overwork it, but it seems like it would hold up well?



I use mine pretty much everyday. It's not a work bag (I use it as a purse)but I toss it around everywhere and it still looks new after a year.

I'm actually thinking of selling my LV and investing in another FLP. It's been taking a back seat to my daily battle ever since I got it!


----------



## puppyfriend

trigirl said:


> I use mine pretty much everyday. It's not a work bag (I use it as a purse)but I toss it around everywhere and it still looks new after a year.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of selling my LV and investing in another FLP. It's been taking a back seat to my daily battle ever since I got it!


Oh, that's good to know! I've heard the Neverfulls are essentially indestructible, but if you prefer your FLP that makes me want a second DB!


----------



## pinky7129

Silly question. Do we know if these are faked yet? Just brought a pochette off Poshmark...


----------



## bernz84

trigirl said:


> I use mine pretty much everyday. It's not a work bag (I use it as a purse)but I toss it around everywhere and it still looks new after a year.
> 
> I'm actually thinking of selling my LV and investing in another FLP. It's been taking a back seat to my daily battle ever since I got it!



I have done the same! I've sold my LV to get FLP.  I love LV, but I've been using my Daily Battle 37 almost everyday since I bought it last summer!


----------



## Mike70

pinky7129 said:


> Silly question. Do we know if these are faked yet? Just brought a pochette off Poshmark...


I've seen a few fakes


----------



## pinky7129

Mike70 said:


> I've seen a few fakes



Oh really? 
How were you able to tell? Do you own a few of FLP's products, especially the older versions?


----------



## Mike70

The


pinky7129 said:


> Oh really?
> How were you able to tell? Do you own a few of FLP's products, especially the older versions?


 I don't own any of the older versions but the easiest way to tell is to compare to the fakes on taobao

https://s.taobao.com/search?q=faure...tem.1&ie=utf8&initiative_id=tbindexz_20170108


----------



## pinky7129

Mike70 said:


> The
> 
> I don't own any of the older versions but the easiest way to tell is to compare to the fakes on taobao
> 
> https://s.taobao.com/search?q=faure...tem.1&ie=utf8&initiative_id=tbindexz_20170108



I realized a lot of the photos on there are the same photos I got from the SA in store...


----------



## pinky7129

Is anyone who guns this version of the gun pochette willing to take a picture of the stamping inside as well as the engraving on the circular pull? Thanks!


----------



## Piinktulip

puppyfriend said:


> Does anyone use their FLP every day? I'm starting residency soon and I want a kind of carry-all but I have been babying my green Daily Battle 37 because I love it so much. Does anyone use theirs as a work bag? I'm considering picking up a DB 41 in Paris Blue or gray as well. I don't want to overwork it, but it seems like it would hold up well?



 Yes i use my Black DB 37 as a daily work bag. It holds up quite well as the handles are tough. 
I tend to dump everything inside  and I don't baby them.


----------



## puppyfriend

Piinktulip said:


> Yes i use my Black DB 37 as a daily work bag. It holds up quite well as the handles are tough.
> I tend to dump everything inside  and I don't baby them.



Awesome! Thanks for the input everyone. Now the question is... do I get a second DB 37 in blue, or do mix it up and get the 41?


----------



## KMARIEA

anmldr1 said:


> I purchased mine in the store about 3 years ago...I don't think the brand was that well known back then...they had all the colors in stock...it's worth the wait!  It's a beautiful bag.





puppyfriend said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the input everyone. Now the question is... do I get a second DB 37 in blue, or do mix it up and get the 41?


I say mix it up and get a 41, yay!    Or a Battle Ready tote (the one with the pocket on the outside.  It was available for purchase in December when I emailed the SA).  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## puppyfriend

KMARIEA said:


> I say mix it up and get a 41, yay!    Or a Battle Ready tote (the one with the pocket on the outside.  It was available for purchase in December when I emailed the SA).  Let us know what you decide!



OOH I would LOVE the outer pocket. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## KMARIEA

puppyfriend said:


> OOH I would LOVE the outer pocket. Thanks for the tip!



Here is a photo of Battle Ready tote (with outer pocket).  Same dimensions as 37


----------



## pinky7129

Hey guys! I got this and I was hoping someone can check their pochette to make sure the label matches up. Thanks!!!


----------



## puppyfriend

pinky7129 said:


> Hey guys! I got this and I was hoping someone can check their pochette to make sure the label matches up. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570380
> View attachment 3570381
> View attachment 3570383
> View attachment 3570385
> View attachment 3570388



Hardware looks the same as my Pochette 20, but mine doesn't have a FLP tag on the inside. Got mine from the FLP boutique in May. The tag does look basically identical to the FLP tag in my DB 37.


----------



## pinky7129

puppyfriend said:


> Hardware looks the same as my Pochette 20, but mine doesn't have a FLP tag on the inside. Got mine from the FLP boutique in May. The tag does look basically identical to the FLP tag in my DB 37.



I'm hoping someone with an older version may chip in as well. It looks good to me. Seller said it was from Japan but you never know...


----------



## pinky7129

puppyfriend said:


> Hardware looks the same as my Pochette 20, but mine doesn't have a FLP tag on the inside. Got mine from the FLP boutique in May. The tag does look basically identical to the FLP tag in my DB 37.



And you are right! The inside is basically identical to my regular pochette with the tag from a bag


----------



## Piinktulip

puppyfriend said:


> OOH I would LOVE the outer pocket. Thanks for the tip!



It's a nice bag  but I couldn't justify to fork out the extra 300+ euro for an extra pocket on the outer side of DB ..


----------



## lapetitecaniche

I just received confirmation that I will receive my Rouge Ivresse DB 37 and pochette 29 by the 18th. I have a Neverfull GM but from what I've heard it will soon be taking a back seat to my new Daily Battle! I'm so excited...!


----------



## puppyfriend

Piinktulip said:


> It's a nice bag  but I couldn't justify to fork out the extra 300+ euro for an extra pocket on the outer side of DB ..



Dang! Yeah maybe not. It is pretty though... I would rather just get another pochette to match!


----------



## KMARIEA

I did a search in the thread but didn't see these.  
2 new pieces introduced in late 2016.  Manhunt 27 (1st photo) and Calibre 27 (2nd photo, with gun shape pocket).  Comes in all standard colors.


----------



## KMARIEA

US customs question: For those that ordered from the US, did you receive your customs bill by email or snail mail?  
I'm trying to decide if I should have the goods sent to my husband's  hotel and get the bag sooner, or if I should have it sent to my parent's house and wait for them to bring me the bag.
TIA!


----------



## bernz84

KMARIEA said:


> US customs question: For those that ordered from the US, did you receive your customs bill by email or snail mail?
> I'm trying to decide if I should have the goods sent to my husband's  hotel and get the bag sooner, or if I should have it sent to my parent's house and wait for them to bring me the bag.
> TIA!


The bill comes snail mail


----------



## KMARIEA

bernz84 said:


> The bill comes snail mail


Thanks!  I guess I will need to have it shipped to a more permanent address like the parents house in order to get the customs bill


----------



## daisycosmo

@puppyfriend, I carry mine every single day. I love it more than any material possession. It will make the lonely days/nights of residency much more bright


----------



## BLQ.E

yumigirl said:


> View attachment 3416313
> 
> My daily battle tote 32 (small) in light brown. Love this tote!!


Lovely bag, I'm thinking seriously of buying this bag for my collage. Would you mind if you tell me the base length to know if it will fit my 13" mac.


----------



## renee_nyc

My very first FLP - a new pochette zip 30. 

Picked up in Paris over the weekend and I'm obsessed. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Details


----------



## KMARIEA

KMARIEA said:


> Love the DB with yellow edging/trim/piping so I put myself on the waitlist.  It's December, so I figure it'll take a bit longer for the DB to restock.
> For those who were waitlisted for a Daily Battle with yellow trim, approximately how many weeks did you wait?  TIA!



I checked with my SA and the DB I was waiting became available and it's arriving next week!  Since my first inquiry, it took about 1  month for new stock (of my particular selection)  to arrive.  
TNT was kind of slow picking up my package from the Rue Cambon shop.  If you ordered something and the TNT status still reads "Collecting" after more than 2 days, ring your SA or send him/her an email to get the status (if the TNT pickup is delayed, your package may arrive later than the ETA listed in the email you receive).  
Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## jourai

pinky7129 said:


> Hey guys! I got this and I was hoping someone can check their pochette to make sure the label matches up. Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3570380
> View attachment 3570381
> View attachment 3570383
> View attachment 3570385
> View attachment 3570388



I got mine 2 years ago from the Paris store and the label inside is different from yours - printed on rather than a tag. HTH!


----------



## pinky7129

jourai said:


> I got mine 2 years ago from the Paris store and the label inside is different from yours - printed on rather than a tag. HTH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580071
> 
> 
> View attachment 3580069



Thank you!
The girl said it was from Tokyo so maybe that was different? Either way it looked good to me! Fingers crossed haha


----------



## jourai

bernz84 said:


> Does anyone have the Carry On 20?  Kinda thinking about it since it is small and is both a top handle/shoulder bag.



I have a limited edition one! I usually carry it by the handles as the cross body strap is a little skinny. The top kinda dents in if I wear it sling which I dislike. I think it might be better as a crossbody if I get thicker strap. Fits lots of stuff too!


----------



## bernz84

jourai said:


> I have a limited edition one! I usually carry it by the handles as the cross body strap is a little skinny. The top kinda dents in if I wear it sling which I dislike. I think it might be better as a crossbody if I get thicker strap. Fits lots of stuff too!
> 
> View attachment 3580084



This is really pretty! But is that a 20? It looks like the 22, unless I'm mistaken...


----------



## jourai

bernz84 said:


> This is really pretty! But is that a 20? It looks like the 22, unless I'm mistaken...



I checked my order details and yes, definitely a 20!


----------



## bernz84

jourai said:


> I checked my order details and yes, definitely a 20!


Thanks for checking! It's actually bigger than I thought (but in a good way)! This is really tempting...gah...


----------



## Ikalingan

Hi !! Im a newbie here and im desperately in need of help. Can anyone please help me authenticate a daily battle bag , i bought it online via a reseller. Im just wondering if the bag is authentic as i received it without any authenticity card but a photocopy of the said "receipt "


----------



## Ikalingan

These are the photos of the daily battle and the said photocopy of the receipt
Can someone please help authenticate this bag ?


----------



## Siutip

I bought my DB in 2014 online, so the receipt that I got is different than yours. 

Is there a stamp at the back of the tag that indicates where the bag was made? Mine says "MADE IN SPAIN".


----------



## daisycosmo

Does anyone have the daily battle medium with a purse organizer? Samorga, etc. I sewed one myself but would like one a little more sturdy. I'm not sure what dimensions to give the samorga people.


----------



## Ikalingan

Siutip said:


> I bought my DB in 2014 online, so the receipt that I got is different than yours.
> 
> Is there a stamp at the back of the tag that indicates where the bag was made? Mine says "MADE IN SPAIN".



Thanks for your reply SIUTIP , yes there a stamp at the back that says MADE IN SPAIN 
I actually bought the DB from an online seller and was told that the DB was bought from galeries lafayette in paris hence the receipt ? Is faure le page sold in other establishments apart from their physical store in europe and in japan ? 
Just quite concerned about the authenticity of the bag . 
Thanks


----------



## KMARIEA

Ikalingan said:


> Thanks for your reply SIUTIP , yes there a stamp at the back that says MADE IN SPAIN
> I actually bought the DB from an online seller and was told that the DB was bought from galeries lafayette in paris hence the receipt ? Is faure le page sold in other establishments apart from their physical store in europe and in japan ?
> Just quite concerned about the authenticity of the bag .
> Thanks


Yes, only other shop in Paris is in the Galeries Lafayette on boulevard Haussmann. So far just Paris and Japan.


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> Yes, only other shop in Paris is in the Galeries Lafayette on boulevard Haussmann. So far just Paris and Japan.


----------



## Ikalingan

Thanks KMARIEA for the info , atleast im a bit relaxed now re the authenticity of the DB . I love the tassles you got on your DB ❤️ Will you be kind enough to suggest what color of tassel would look nice with a steel / grey DB?


----------



## KMARIEA

Ikalingan said:


> Thanks KMARIEA for the info , atleast im a bit relaxed now re the authenticity of the DB . I love the tassles you got on your DB ❤️ Will you be kind enough to suggest what color of tassel would look nice with a steel / grey DB?


Hello!  I decided to just get the yellow tassel because I prefer a nice pop of color. For the steel grey, the new metallic tassel or a pastel color that goes with your wardrobe might  be really pretty.  The SA can send you photos of the tassels modeled with the steel grey toile.  Happy shopping!
https://www.instagram.com/p/7hbhw4g1zI/?taken-by=faurelepage&hl=en
http://www.imgrum.net/media/935156160174408511_334328503


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> Hello!  I decided to just get the yellow tassel because I prefer a nice pop of color. For the steel grey, the new metallic tassel or a pastel color that goes with your wardrobe might  be really pretty.  The SA can send you photos of the tassels modeled with the steel grey toile.  Happy shopping!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/7hbhw4g1zI/?taken-by=faurelepage&hl=en
> http://www.imgrum.net/media/935156160174408511_334328503


It's lovely ❤️ Thanks for giving me the idea


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Ikalingan said:


> View attachment 3581114
> View attachment 3581114
> View attachment 3581115
> View attachment 3581118
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the photos of the daily battle and the said photocopy of the receipt
> Can someone please help authenticate this bag ?



I'm not an expert on authentication, but your receipt looks the same as mine from Galeries Lafayette. And agree with previous comment that FLP is available in Paris only at their main store on Rue Cambon and Galeries Lafayette.


----------



## pinky7129

It's also available in japan


----------



## Siutip

Ikalingan said:


> Thanks for your reply SIUTIP , yes there a stamp at the back that says MADE IN SPAIN
> I actually bought the DB from an online seller and was told that the DB was bought from galeries lafayette in paris hence the receipt ? Is faure le page sold in other establishments apart from their physical store in europe and in japan ?
> Just quite concerned about the authenticity of the bag .
> Thanks



Technically, I bought mine from the Paris store as well. It's just that I live in Canada, so my purchase was through emailing back and forth with the ever-so-helpful SA, Claudia.    Too bad for me, I can't see the day FLP opens a store in Canada anytime soon. Lol....


----------



## littlemisskeira

Hi

I emailed the shop and was informed that the Daily Battle with zip is not available.
I remember reading here that the DB comes in a zipped version too.
I would like to get a FLP bag for daily work use, prefer one that comes with a zip and can fit A4 documents. Any recommendations?

The DB without zip is too similar to my LV Neverfull to justify buying it. 

Would appreciate some clarifications here. Thanks in advance


----------



## pinky7129

littlemisskeira said:


> Hi
> 
> I emailed the shop and was informed that the Daily Battle with zip is not available.
> I remember reading here that the DB comes in a zipped version too.
> I would like to get a FLP bag for daily work use, prefer one that comes with a zip and can fit A4 documents. Any recommendations?
> 
> The DB without zip is too similar to my LV Neverfull to justify buying it.
> 
> Would appreciate some clarifications here. Thanks in advance



I was specifically recommended the one without zip as it was more open. Zipped was more narrow


----------



## daisycosmo

I asked them last week about a specific tassel and they told me it was no longer available. So I emailed back and asked if there was a waiting list. They replied yes, there was. So I asked if I could be added. I'm American, and I think there may be a cultural difference in leading questions, so ask them if there is a waiting list or if it is no longer available. They are very nice to work with, just some info is lost in translation I think


----------



## bernz84

littlemisskeira said:


> Hi
> 
> I emailed the shop and was informed that the Daily Battle with zip is not available.
> I remember reading here that the DB comes in a zipped version too.
> I would like to get a FLP bag for daily work use, prefer one that comes with a zip and can fit A4 documents. Any recommendations?
> 
> The DB without zip is too similar to my LV Neverfull to justify buying it.
> 
> Would appreciate some clarifications here. Thanks in advance



I would consider the Carry On Vertical. I think it has a zipper and isn't tote-like where it will be similar to your neverfull.






I've heard that the DB with the zipper is smaller than the open tote DBs. I think it's plenty big as a purse, though; I'm not sure if I would use it for work but that's just me. Have you tried waitlisting for the zip Daily Battle? I'm currently waitlisting on a different bag myself.


----------



## Jen1016

These bags are absolutely stunning! I am headed to Paris in a couple of weeks.  Does anyone have a current price list for the bags?


----------



## Middle1

KMARIEA said:


> US customs question: For those that ordered from the US, did you receive your customs bill by email or snail mail?
> I'm trying to decide if I should have the goods sent to my husband's  hotel and get the bag sooner, or if I should have it sent to my parent's house and wait for them to bring me the bag.
> TIA!



I received my via regular mail.


----------



## nicole0612

bernz84 said:


> I would consider the Carry On Vertical. I think it has a zipper and isn't tote-like where it will be similar to your neverfull.
> View attachment 3584259
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584261
> 
> 
> I've heard that the DB with the zipper is smaller than the open tote DBs. I think it's plenty big as a purse, though; I'm not sure if I would use it for work but that's just me. Have you tried waitlisting for the zip Daily Battle? I'm currently waitlisting on a different bag myself.



Thanks! This looks so practical!


----------



## appleatcha

If my question has already been answered in this thread, my apologies:

I'm loving the Daily Battle, but it looks like a large bag. Does anyone own a smaller size, and are there inner compartments or pockets? 
Same question on the DB zip?


----------



## KMARIEA

appleatcha said:


> If my question has already been answered in this thread, my apologies:
> 
> I'm loving the Daily Battle, but it looks like a large bag. Does anyone own a smaller size, and are there inner compartments or pockets?
> Same question on the DB zip?


I just got my DB 37 (medium).  It is a wee bit  bigger than a LV Neverfull MM, nearly the same size.  There is a photo on this thread comparing the 32 and 37, I think it is page 72 or 73?   There is also a YouTube video comparing the size of the MM to a medium or small DB
I am also petite (156cm) and also use a neverfull mm.  I don't find the 37 to be overwhelming and welcome the extra space since I will use it work work.
Unfortunately there are no compartments or zippers in the regular open top DBs.  Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Piinktulip

appleatcha said:


> If my question has already been answered in this thread, my apologies:
> 
> I'm loving the Daily Battle, but it looks like a large bag. Does anyone own a smaller size, and are there inner compartments or pockets?
> Same question on the DB zip?



Hope this helps


----------



## KMARIEA

Piinktulip said:


> Hope this helps
> View attachment 3589988


Actually I was referring to was Piinktulip's post from Nov 2016, showing the difference in size between 32 and 37.  Was super helpful and definitely influenced my choice of size (thanks PiinkTulip!).  This video compares the Neverfull MM to a DB 37:


----------



## hsiaomee

Buyer be aware!

I've been eyeing on this brand for awhile and finally bought my first pouch when I was Paris. The quality of the brand is a concern. The hoop on my zip came of on my first use. I've been in touch with the their customer service. They offered me repair or return but they didn't offer to pay for postage. I'm really disappointed. So if you are an international like me, you should put this into consideration.


----------



## pinky7129

hsiaomee said:


> Buyer be aware!
> 
> I've been eyeing on this brand for awhile and finally bought my first pouch when I was Paris. The quality of the brand is a concern. The hoop on my zip came of on my first use. I've been in touch with the their customer service. They offered me repair or return but they didn't offer to pay for postage. I'm really disappointed. So if you are an international like me, you should put this into consideration.



Can't you just slide it back in and tighten it? I have tools in my home for that


----------



## bernz84

appleatcha said:


> If my question has already been answered in this thread, my apologies:
> 
> I'm loving the Daily Battle, but it looks like a large bag. Does anyone own a smaller size, and are there inner compartments or pockets?
> Same question on the DB zip?


I don't have the small Daily Battle, but I think the measurements are the same as the Louis Vuitton Neverfull MM, at least the last time I checked. 

I have the Neverfull MM and Daily Battle 37 (medium). Like someone else said, the medium Daily Battle is just slightly bigger but not by a lot. They're both fairly comparable. My daily battle does fit some of my things better than my nevefull, though, but that's because the Daily Battle base is slightly wider by an inch or so and it's about an inch and a half taller than the Neverfull. If you don't feel like going into Louis Vuitton, you can try out the large Longchamp Le Pliage (which is a similar bag size). I don't feel like any of these bags are overwhelmingly large and I'm 5'4". However, I only wear my tote bags for work or travel; I don't like carrying big bags for casual use because I don't tend to carry a lot otherwise.

None of the Daily Battles have pockets. The Zipped Daily Battle does have pockets (I think 2 or 3?) and it's smaller than the open-tote bags.


----------



## puppyfriend

pinky7129 said:


> Can't you just slide it back in and tighten it? I have tools in my home for that



Yeah, this should be a super easy fix with a pair of needle nose pliers. I haven't seen any other hardware problems in this thread, so hopefully yours is just an unfortunate single incident.


----------



## appleatcha

Thanks everyone! I am waiting for a reply on my email to the boutique. Does anyone know how quick they are with email customer service?


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> I just got my DB 37 (medium).  It is a wee bit  bigger than a LV Neverfull MM, nearly the same size.  There is a photo on this thread comparing the 32 and 37, I think it is page 72 or 73?   There is also a YouTube video comparing the size of the MM to a medium or small DB
> I am also petite (156cm) and also use a neverfull mm.  I don't find the 37 to be overwhelming and welcome the extra space since I will use it work work.
> Unfortunately there are no compartments or zippers in the regular open top DBs.  Let us know what you decide!


Hi KMARIEA!

Would you be kind enough to please measure the dimensions of your DB37 in cms, if you have the time .. Im still a bit concerned about the authenticity of my DB which i bought from an online reseller. Thank you in advance 
Opening-
Base-
Height- 
Width-


----------



## KMARIEA

appleatcha said:


> Thanks everyone! I am waiting for a reply on my email to the boutique. Does anyone know how quick they are with email customer service?


In my experience, they reply via email within 12-36 hours


----------



## alizhan

hsiaomee said:


> Buyer be aware!
> 
> I've been eyeing on this brand for awhile and finally bought my first pouch when I was Paris. The quality of the brand is a concern. The hoop on my zip came of on my first use. I've been in touch with the their customer service. They offered me repair or return but they didn't offer to pay for postage. I'm really disappointed. So if you are an international like me, you should put this into consideration.



Same issue happened to my bag!


----------



## KMARIEA

Ikalingan said:


> Hi KMARIEA!
> 
> Would you be kind enough to please measure the dimensions of your DB37 in cms, if you have the time .. Im still a bit concerned about the authenticity of my DB which i bought from an online reseller. Thank you in advance
> Opening-
> Base-
> Height-
> Width-


Hi there!  Hope this helps 

Opening 46cm across
Base 35cm x 16cm 
Height 32cm
Width 16 cm (taken from base, I included the piping)


----------



## Yaahmee

Hello! I wanted to ask anyone who has a gun pouchette if theirs can fit a phone in it. If so, what size did you get? I'm about to make a purchase from the boutique to get the Calibre 21. I previously bought a medium Daily Battle in black with yellow trim and LOVE using it everyday but I'd like to get the gun pouch to put my keys and wallet or phone.


----------



## pinky7129

Yaahmee said:


> Hello! I wanted to ask anyone who has a gun pouchette if theirs can fit a phone in it. If so, what size did you get? I'm about to make a purchase from the boutique to get the Calibre 21. I previously bought a medium Daily Battle in black with yellow trim and LOVE using it everyday but I'd like to get the gun pouch to put my keys and wallet or phone.



I have the phone 6 and it doesn't fit


----------



## Yaahmee

pinky7129 said:


> I have the phone 6 and it doesn't fit


Do you remember which size it is? The SA said there are two sizes: 18 cm and 22 cm


----------



## pinky7129

Yaahmee said:


> Do you remember which size it is? The SA said there are two sizes: 18 cm and 22 cm



I believe it's the 18 cm since it's 7 x 6 inches


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> Hi there!  Hope this helps
> 
> Opening 46cm across
> Base 35cm x 16cm
> Height 32cm
> Width 16 cm (taken from base, I included the piping)



Thanks so much for the help KMARIEA ❤️


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> Hi there!  Hope this helps
> 
> Opening 46cm across
> Base 35cm x 16cm
> Height 32cm
> Width 16 cm (taken from base, I included the piping)


By  the way , do you happen to have a gun pochette? Just wanting to ask what size is good to get for a 37 DB?


----------



## Yaahmee

pinky7129 said:


> I believe it's the 18 cm since it's 7 x 6 inches





pinky7129 said:


> I believe it's the 18 cm since it's 7 x 6 inches


Thanks for the info on the gun pouch, Pinky7129! The SA said they currently only have a few colors so I'll probably pass on getting it . I plan to go to Japan in the fall so hopefully I'll be able to visit the FLP store there and see everything in person. Patience is hard.


----------



## KMARIEA

Ikalingan said:


> By  the way , do you happen to have a gun pochette? Just wanting to ask what size is good to get for a 37 DB?


I don't have any pochettes yet, but they are definitely next on my list!  There are a lot of cute photos on Instagram showing a DB with a gun pochette attached and hanging on the exterior of the bag.  FLp usually doesn't give details on Instagram, so you can email the boutique directly for a consultation and have them send you some photos!  They respond very quickly, even when you request photos.


----------



## shup

KMARIEA said:


> Thanks!  I guess I will need to have it shipped to a more permanent address like the parents house in order to get the customs bill


Is there anyone who has ordered only the dB tote? I know that someone has posted that as long as the purchase is under $800 (which just the tote would be) there could potentially be no customs fee to the us. Any insight? Also does the customs bill include your shipping fee?


----------



## Ikalingan

KMARIEA said:


> I don't have any pochettes yet, but they are definitely next on my list!  There are a lot of cute photos on Instagram showing a DB with a gun pochette attached and hanging on the exterior of the bag.  FLp usually doesn't give details on Instagram, so you can email the boutique directly for a consultation and have them send you some photos!  They respond very quickly, even when you request photos.


Will email them , thanks again ❤️


----------



## yumigirl

BLQ.E said:


> Lovely bag, I'm thinking seriously of buying this bag for my collage. Would you mind if you tell me the base length to know if it will fit my 13" mac.


Sorry but I have since sold it. I am pretty sure it will fit a 13" mac-- if not horizantally, vertically.


----------



## squintright

Piinktulip said:


> It really depends on how much things you want to store. Im 5ft 6, tend to use the medium (37) for work & weekend shopping sometimes.I use the small (32) as well to run errands, but it will bulky to fit e.g cardigan.
> I do own the a walnut brown ( if you are referring to that) and have seen the grey IRL but colors are not similar.
> Attached some comparison pics but not sure if it's helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513494
> 
> Medium (37)
> View attachment 3513495
> 
> Small (32)
> View attachment 3513496
> 
> Difference between the two
> 
> Hope it helps!



Thanks!! This was really helpful. I spent over 2 months hemming and hawing over the right size to buy. Was all ready to pull the trigger on the 37 grey or brown, but something held me back... I'm really glad I did! I managed to try out the bags in person on vacation in Japan, and now I'm a very happy owner of a 32 DB in taupe/light brown, a color that wasn't offered to me by the SA in my initial conversations with her. I was only offered a walnut brown / grey. The taupe is a perfect mix of the two, and I'm absolutely in love  

My bag was purchased directly from FLP store in Paris because it cost about $400 more in Japan, and this is after the 2017 price increase.


----------



## Piinktulip

squintright said:


> Thanks!! This was really helpful. I spent over 2 months hemming and hawing over the right size to buy. Was all ready to pull the trigger on the 37 grey or brown, but something held me back... I'm really glad I did! I managed to try out the bags in person on vacation in Japan, and now I'm a very happy owner of a 32 DB in taupe/light brown, a color that wasn't offered to me by the SA in my initial conversations with her. I was only offered a walnut brown / grey. The taupe is a perfect mix of the two, and I'm absolutely in love
> 
> My bag was purchased directly from FLP store in Paris because it cost about $400 more in Japan, and this is after the 2017 price increase.



Your welcome!! And congrats !!
I bought my limited edition db 37 metallic green together with the walnut brown during my vacation in japan , and yes ,prices were very high there..
Ordered the 32 in blue and 41 red online. I only managed to get the black in paris... everything was sold out.. was aiming for grey actually


----------



## jessicalistic

squintright said:


> Thanks!! This was really helpful. I spent over 2 months hemming and hawing over the right size to buy. Was all ready to pull the trigger on the 37 grey or brown, but something held me back... I'm really glad I did! I managed to try out the bags in person on vacation in Japan, and now I'm a very happy owner of a 32 DB in taupe/light brown, a color that wasn't offered to me by the SA in my initial conversations with her. I was only offered a walnut brown / grey. The taupe is a perfect mix of the two, and I'm absolutely in love
> 
> My bag was purchased directly from FLP store in Paris because it cost about $400 more in Japan, and this is after the 2017 price increase.



Would you mind posting pics of your taupe? I'm so on the fence with colors and would love to be able to find something and reserve it before I go to Paris in a month.


----------



## lapetitecaniche

My SA just informed me that the pochette 29 is now available in Vert Empire now! But.... I must say I love my Rouge Ivresse. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




After three weeks the interior is flawless- the interior lining seems to almost repel dirt. The exterior canvas quality is phenomenal and looks brand new despite daily use. I am going to be alternating it with my Neverfull GM. 

It holds an XL Lilly Pulitzer agenda with iPad and another notebook, cosmetics, etc easily. 

The pochette is larger than I expected- the measurements don't do it justice. It holds my iPad Air and a check book. 

All in all, a great purchase. Anaïs is lovely and very responsive!


----------



## squintright

jessicalistic said:


> Would you mind posting pics of your taupe? I'm so on the fence with colors and would love to be able to find something and reserve it before I go to Paris in a month.


Of course! Most happy to! I think it's challenging to take a picture of it, because it kinda looks like the grey version in pictures.

I'll see if I can set it off against a grey item or something similar


----------



## sOYaL

Anyone using a Carry On 36, can share your experience with it, especially with it being a large bag. Any pictures with the bag in use will be great. Thanks much.


----------



## squintright

jessicalistic said:


> Would you mind posting pics of your taupe? I'm so on the fence with colors and would love to be able to find something and reserve it before I go to Paris in a month.


 
I set it against my grey skirt and grey shoes for comparison. The taupe has a lot more brown/yellow tones than the grey. The grey was of a cooler tone. Both are beautiful, but the taupe works better for my skin tone.  



I hope this helps!  Let me know if you need anything further.


----------



## Sherenku

Hi!  I am from Hong Kong and therefore we are situated right next to China.  I have already seen many replica FLP being sold at ~$100 so I would like to urge you ladies to be extremely careful in the preloved market.  

I am interested in buying a FLP daily battle tote from a local seller but I have never owned a FLP, nor do we have a store in Hong Kong.  Can anyone kindly help me check if the details of this bag looks authentic?  I will be really grateful for the help


----------



## Cookie21

Yaahmee said:


> Hello! I wanted to ask anyone who has a gun pouchette if theirs can fit a phone in it. If so, what size did you get? I'm about to make a purchase from the boutique to get the Calibre 21. I previously bought a medium Daily Battle in black with yellow trim and LOVE using it everyday but I'd like to get the gun pouch to put my keys and wallet or phone.


I was told this morning that they are out of stock of the Pochette Gun.


----------



## KMARIEA

Sherenku said:


> Hi!  I am from Hong Kong and therefore we are situated right next to China.  I have already seen many replica FLP being sold at ~$100 so I would like to urge you ladies to be extremely careful in the preloved market.
> 
> I am interested in buying a FLP daily battle tote from a local seller but I have never owned a FLP, nor do we have a store in Hong Kong.  Can anyone kindly help me check if the details of this bag looks authentic?  I will be really grateful for the help


Hello!  Attached are some photos of my DB 37 which I purchased by mail order from the shop on Rue Cambon.    
Verifying authenticity may be tricky depending on when/where the piece produced.   From the previous posts, it sounds like FLP has changed workshops, so some older pieces may be made in France and some more recent pieces made in Spain (my DB says Made in Spain on the back of the interior tag).  I notice there are a few slight differences on the piece you posted  (the interior D ring, the interior tag), but not sure if DBs produced earlier than 2016 also have slight differences in detail? 
Hope this helps!


----------



## shup

lapetitecaniche said:


> My SA just informed me that the pochette 29 is now available in Vert Empire now! But.... I must say I love my Rouge Ivresse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3605037
> 
> 
> After three weeks the interior is flawless- the interior lining seems to almost repel dirt. The exterior canvas quality is phenomenal and looks brand new despite daily use. I am going to be alternating it with my Neverfull GM.
> 
> It holds an XL Lilly Pulitzer agenda with iPad and another notebook, cosmetics, etc easily.
> 
> The pochette is larger than I expected- the measurements don't do it justice. It holds my iPad Air and a check book.
> 
> All in all, a great purchase. Anaïs is lovely and very responsive!


Oh wow so I've been debating sizes and am this close to ordering the 37 or the 41 in gray if they have in Stock. What size is your rouge and how would you compare to the neverfull gm? I'm 5'1 and the gm looks ridiculous on me but the mm is fine. I've just been debating between the 37 and 41 flpdailyb and would love some help.


----------



## shup

KMARIEA said:


> I just got my DB 37 (medium).  It is a wee bit  bigger than a LV Neverfull MM, nearly the same size.  There is a photo on this thread comparing the 32 and 37, I think it is page 72 or 73?   There is also a YouTube video comparing the size of the MM to a medium or small DB
> I am also petite (156cm) and also use a neverfull mm.  I don't find the 37 to be overwhelming and welcome the extra space since I will use it work work.
> Unfortunately there are no compartments or zippers in the regular open top DBs.  Let us know what you decide!


That's super helpful re: sizing. If it's not too much trouble, would you be willing to post some mod shots with the mm and the 37 for a visual comparison as well? I'm 5'1 and am still having trouble figuring out the right size for me. Thanks so much!!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

shup said:


> Oh wow so I've been debating sizes and am this close to ordering the 37 or the 41 in gray if they have in Stock. What size is your rouge and how would you compare to the neverfull gm? I'm 5'1 and the gm looks ridiculous on me but the mm is fine. I've just been debating between the 37 and 41 flpdailyb and would love some help.



Hi Shup-

If you're 5'1" and you feel the Neverfull GM looks ridiculous on you, get the 37. The 41 is actually a hair larger than the GM. My Rouge Ivresse is 37- a tad bigger than Neverfull MM. 

This bag can fit into a Neverfull GM for nesting purposes.


----------



## lapetitecaniche

And I will post some mod shots- I'm 5'7" for reference. I'm at work right now but will post some tonight if that is okay? I'll compare it to the GM to give you a better idea.


----------



## shup

lapetitecaniche said:


> And I will post some mod shots- I'm 5'7" for reference. I'm at work right now but will post some tonight if that is okay? I'll compare it to the GM to give you a better idea.


Awesome, thank you!!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

shup said:


> Awesome, thank you!!













Hi Shup-sorry for the delay! This is my Monogram Neverfull GM housing my flpdb37.






Just for reference.  Hope this helps!


----------



## shup

lapetitecaniche said:


> View attachment 3609454
> View attachment 3609455
> View attachment 3609456
> View attachment 3609457
> View attachment 3609458
> View attachment 3609459
> View attachment 3609460
> View attachment 3609462
> 
> 
> Hi Shup-sorry for the delay! This is my Monogram Neverfull GM housing my flpdb37.
> 
> View attachment 3609463
> 
> View attachment 3609464
> 
> 
> Just for reference.  Hope this helps!


Wow that is so extremely helpful!! I think the 37 will be perfect! Thank you. I know I'm going crazy with the questions, but if you ordered to ship to the us, we're there foreign transaction fees?


----------



## lapetitecaniche

The 37 will be perfect! I love it and it's such durable canvas- it looks like brand new after nearly a month. You can't tell anything has been in the bag, if that makes sense. 
I have not received a bill yet from customs. If you have a credit card you can use without foreign transaction fees, use it! Also, make sure you call your credit card company because the link for the exact amount you need to pay is only open for you for a few hours.


----------



## babyfacedevil

lapetitecaniche said:


> The 37 will be perfect! I love it and it's such durable canvas- it looks like brand new after nearly a month. You can't tell anything has been in the bag, if that makes sense.
> I have not received a bill yet from customs. If you have a credit card you can use without foreign transaction fees, use it! Also, make sure you call your credit card company because the link for the exact amount you need to pay is only open for you for a few hours.


I agree [emoji7] . I owned a FLP bag for more than a year and I have always been reaching for it despite I have other totes and even the neverfull. The canvas is super durable and carefree. I have used it to carry really heavy stuff and the bag couldnt really show any wear and tear except on the inside where there might be slight stains from liquid.. 

The daily battle can be worn casual and for work. The quality is superb...

I absolutely love the bag and wanted to order more from them if they release new styles.

Out of all the luxury bags, it is really the one that has the best quality and underrated!! (I mostly own louis vuitton, balenciaga and ysl)


----------



## Sherenku

KMARIEA said:


> Hello!  Attached are some photos of my DB 37 which I purchased by mail order from the shop on Rue Cambon.
> Verifying authenticity may be tricky depending on when/where the piece produced.   From the previous posts, it sounds like FLP has changed workshops, so some older pieces may be made in France and some more recent pieces made in Spain (my DB says Made in Spain on the back of the interior tag).  I notice there are a few slight differences on the piece you posted  (the interior D ring, the interior tag), but not sure if DBs produced earlier than 2016 also have slight differences in detail?
> Hope this helps!
> View attachment 3608489
> View attachment 3608490
> View attachment 3608491
> View attachment 3608493
> View attachment 3608494



Thank you so much for your great help!  I really appreciate it!  The handle buckle looks the same as yours, and I think the interior tag, albeit different, still looks good.  The characters are printed in a defined way.  The interior D Ring is what puts me off - The stitching is a little crooked in white thread.  While the stitching of the D Ring on yours look immaculately neat.  The bag still look way more decent compared to the counterfeits I saw in Chinese websites, let's hope the difference is caused by different practices in different years and workshop locations

I got this bag eventually with a tassel charm and am receiving it today in mail. I can't wait!


----------



## GwenniBell

Hi all,  I was looking through and saw FLP makes a speedy type bag, is that still so or a past collection?   Thanks.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Sherenku said:


> Hi!  I am from Hong Kong and therefore we are situated right next to China.  I have already seen many replica FLP being sold at ~$100 so I would like to urge you ladies to be extremely careful in the preloved market.
> 
> I am interested in buying a FLP daily battle tote from a local seller but I have never owned a FLP, nor do we have a store in Hong Kong.  Can anyone kindly help me check if the details of this bag looks authentic?  I will be really grateful for the help



I would be very cautious about any FLP goods from HK. I've seen several pouches on eBay recently from HK sellers and all with the same serial number 266/270. 

Although this bag looks very good at first glance, there are a few things that look off. The internal key ring and tag on my daily battle tote are different from the photos you attached. You can see that my key ring has matching blue leather and blue stitching to the bag. Your photos show black leather and yellow stitching. Also my tag says "A Paris" not Made in Paris. I bought mine late last year. It's possible that they've made some changes over the years but I would personally steer clear.


----------



## Piinktulip

fishyxpisces13 said:


> I would be very cautious about any FLP goods from HK. I've seen several pouches on eBay recently from HK sellers and all with the same serial number 266/270.
> 
> Although this bag looks very good at first glance, there are a few things that look off. The internal key ring and tag on my daily battle tote are different from the photos you attached. You can see that my key ring has matching blue leather and blue stitching to the bag. Your photos show black leather and yellow stitching. Also my tag says "A Paris" not Made in Paris. I bought mine late last year. It's possible that they've made some changes over the years but I would personally steer clear.
> 
> View attachment 3615350
> View attachment 3615351



All my db bags small 32/ medium 37/ large 41 ordered online or purchased from store has yellow stitching on key ring


----------



## yoshiko

Does anyone know how much the custom tax is in the US for a daily battle purse?


----------



## shup

First off thank you again so much lapetitecanache !

I actually put myself down for the waitlist for the medium steel gray and can't wait. I have been corresponding with an sa Louise and was trying to request that if need be I'll wait longer for a made in France item. 

At first she said all materials are from france and they are assembled in Spain or france. When I asked her then could she make sure my item is assembled in feance, she told me all daily battles are assembled in Spain. 

Is that true? For everyone with recent db purchases has that been your experience? Where was you db made in ?


----------



## liliane314

Hey all!
Haven't posted in a while and I am SO excited to see so much attention to FLP!!!
I've been contemplating another FLP purchase (it would be my fourth! Ahh!). I was wondering if anyone here has a Calibre, in any size. I'm completely obsessed with it and have a renewed excitement for it every time I see it on their Instagram. I hate having to email back and forth with them, so I figured that I would reach out here and see if anyone else has. Anyone know pricing or could post a review/photos of interior?
Much appreciated as always, fellow TPFers!


----------



## eurasianpapi

Hey guys,

I was just wondering if anyone knows how FLP is currently priced in Paris (Euro) are Americans well positioned to capitalize on the euro? I am specifically interested in flying out to purchase a Porte Cartes De Credit (Cardholder). I have previously owned Bottega Veneta and LV cardholders, however I now want to try something less mainstream, perhaps more artisanal. If anyone else can recommend out FLP pieces that are nice for men I would love to learn more!


----------



## Monique1004

yoshiko said:


> Does anyone know how much the custom tax is in the US for a daily battle purse?



There's no import tax on goods up to US$800 so there may not be any if it is under $800.


----------



## KMARIEA

shup said:


> First off thank you again so much lapetitecanache !
> 
> I actually put myself down for the waitlist for the medium steel gray and can't wait. I have been corresponding with an sa Louise and was trying to request that if need be I'll wait longer for a made in France item.
> 
> At first she said all materials are from france and they are assembled in Spain or france. When I asked her then could she make sure my item is assembled in feance, she told me all daily battles are assembled in Spain.
> Is that true? For everyone with recent db purchases has that been your experience? Where was you db made in ?


Hi Shup!
My DB 37 with yellow edging arrived late January 2017, and yes it is made in Spain. The quality and craftsmanship of my DB (so far) is top-notch. Hopefully your model arrives in stock soon! I waited about 1 month.   
I also worked with SA Louise, she is fantastic and super responsive!   Just in case, send her an email or call the boutique every 2 weeks or so to check on the status


----------



## bernz84

All my FLP items are made in Spain. I haven't had any issues with them. Does anyone know if FLP even manufactures made in France items anymore?


----------



## yoshiko

Does anyone have the calibre 21 or 27? How do you like it? How much does it fit?


----------



## shup

bernz84 said:


> All my FLP items are made in Spain. I haven't had any issues with them. Does anyone know if FLP even manufactures made in France items anymore?



I mean the sa originally said that they're made in France and Spain and then said db are only assembled in Spain, but that's helpful to know. Thanks for the response!


KMARIEA said:


> Hi Shup!
> My DB 37 with yellow edging arrived late January 2017, and yes it is made in Spain. The quality and craftsmanship of my DB (so far) is top-notch. Hopefully your model arrives in stock soon! I waited about 1 month.
> I also worked with SA Louise, she is fantastic and super responsive!   Just in case, send her an email or call the boutique every 2 weeks or so to check on the status


 Thanks for the help, that's good advice. I'm anxiously waiting for it to come into stock . I'm hoping I like it enough to maybe pick up another one if I go to Europe later this year. I'm eyeing that red maybe in small.


----------



## SimSab1026

Hello everyone! Just wanted to share the  personalization letters and medals that I got recently. Found out about them when I was at the store last October and they were finally available late Feb. Ordered them on Thurs and received them this past Monday. I ordered my initials and the Coup de Maitre but I think all three together is a bit much so I'm gonna go with just my initials for now.


----------



## littlemisskeira

SimSab1026 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share the  personalization letters and medals that I got recently. Found out about them when I was at the store last October and they were finally available late Feb. Ordered them on Thurs and received them this past Monday. I ordered my initials and the Coup de Maitre but I think all three together is a bit much so I'm gonna go with just my initials for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627800
> View attachment 3627801
> View attachment 3627802
> View attachment 3627803




Such a lovely bag SimSab1026! 

I actually prefer the Ruban and medal to the tassel, they adds a more updated look to the bag IMO.
I would guess Yellow, being the brand's colour, would be a popular choice.
Great choice!


----------



## trangdnguyen

I'm loving the Parade styling in this photo! 
Does anybody own a parade and wear it crossbody  with this thicker strap?? I'm thinking of making this my next FLP purchase.


----------



## shup

KMARIEA said:


> Hi Shup!
> My DB 37 with yellow edging arrived late January 2017, and yes it is made in Spain. The quality and craftsmanship of my DB (so far) is top-notch. Hopefully your model arrives in stock soon! I waited about 1 month.
> I also worked with SA Louise, she is fantastic and super responsive!   Just in case, send her an email or call the boutique every 2 weeks or so to check on the status


Thank you! I'm just about to hit a month and I sent Louise a quick email to see if she has an update. Hoping to have this one in hand soon!!


----------



## bernz84

SimSab1026 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share the  personalization letters and medals that I got recently. Found out about them when I was at the store last October and they were finally available late Feb. Ordered them on Thurs and received them this past Monday. I ordered my initials and the Coup de Maitre but I think all three together is a bit much so I'm gonna go with just my initials for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627800
> View attachment 3627801
> View attachment 3627802
> View attachment 3627803


How did you remove the medal charm off the ribbon? I have one of these but for the life of me can't seem to find where/how to remove the medallion...


----------



## bernz84

For anyone who is on the fence with the medallions...they're gorgeous and heavy-duty. I was worried that they would be flimsy, but they're far from it. Here is some eye-candy... 


















The ribbon (ie, leather portion) is 130 Euros and the medallion ranges from 30-50 Euros, depending on which one you get.

Also, you can order from Galeries Lafayette via email. The process is a little more laborious than going through the boutique, however. I only recommend going there to check on the stock. They will sometimes have items that the main boutique does not have.


----------



## riquita

renee_nyc said:


> My very first FLP - a new pochette zip 30.
> 
> Picked up in Paris over the weekend and I'm obsessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578711
> 
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578712
> 
> 
> View attachment 3578713



I love this Bimatiere pochette! I know it's been a few months, but do you remember how much this costs? I didn't get a pochette when I bought my DB last September, and today, I am having FLP fever. 
This is just gorgeous renee_nyc!


----------



## renee_nyc

Thank you! I love and use it everyday. I don't remember the price in Euros but it was just over $500 US (I had to check my account) but that was before the VAT refund.



riquita said:


> I love this Bimatiere pochette! I know it's been a few months, but do you remember how much this costs? I didn't get a pochette when I bought my DB last September, and today, I am having FLP fever.
> This is just gorgeous renee_nyc!


----------



## SimSab1026

bernz84 said:


> How did you remove the medal charm off the ribbon? I have one of these but for the life of me can't seem to find where/how to remove the medallion...



Hi! I didn't know how to do it myself but my SA sent me a video. I don't know how to share it here so if you like DM me your email address and I'll forward it to you.


----------



## bernz84

SimSab1026 said:


> Hi! I didn't know how to do it myself but my SA sent me a video. I don't know how to share it here so if you like DM me your email address and I'll forward it to you.


Thanks, I'll pm you right now


----------



## bernz84

Charm on my green DB bag. I absolutely love how it looks! Never thought I would be crazy about it


----------



## shup

I have been on the waitlist for a grey db 37 for over a month. I'm hoping for an update soon! Anyone else on the waitlist? How long are folks having to wait?


----------



## bernz84

shup said:


> I have been on the waitlist for a grey db 37 for over a month. I'm hoping for an update soon! Anyone else on the waitlist? How long are folks having to wait?


I've waited two whole months for one of my bags to come in . I felt really bad for bothering my SA, but she was super nice and patient with me. I was also reading on another forum that someone waited about 4 months for a wallet to come in. So it varies, but good things come to those who wait


----------



## shup

bernz84 said:


> I've waited two whole months for one of my bags to come in . I felt really bad for bothering my SA, but she was super nice and patient with me. I was also reading on another forum that someone waited about 4 months for a wallet to come in. So it varies, but good things come to those who wait



Thanks! I am both reassured and anxious now haha. I really dont want to hit 4 months, but could live with 2. I emailed the sa im working with last week and she was like "we'll let you know when it comes in". I also feel like ive been bothering her quite a bit even though im checking in every 2 wks. 

What color did you have to wait that long for?


----------



## bernz84

shup said:


> Thanks! I am both reassured and anxious now haha. I really dont want to hit 4 months, but could live with 2. I emailed the sa im working with last week and she was like "we'll let you know when it comes in". I also feel like ive been bothering her quite a bit even though im checking in every 2 wks.
> 
> What color did you have to wait that long for?



I was waiting for the Daily Battle 41; neither the main boutique or pop up in Galeries Lafayette had ANY at all so I had to wait. And wait. And wait. LOL.

Have you tried checking with the small shop at Galeries Lafayette? They have different stock. It doesn't hurt to ask and they do mail order.


----------



## yoshiko

shup said:


> Thanks! I am both reassured and anxious now haha. I really dont want to hit 4 months, but could live with 2. I emailed the sa im working with last week and she was like "we'll let you know when it comes in". I also feel like ive been bothering her quite a bit even though im checking in every 2 wks.
> 
> What color did you have to wait that long for?



I know that the grey db 37 with yellow edgings is available at both boutiques right now but not without the yellow edgings. I asked about them yesterday.


----------



## shup

O


yoshiko said:


> I know that the grey db 37 with yellow edgings is available at both boutiques right now but not without the yellow edgings. I asked about them yesterday.



Oh wow!! I do want the regular grey as a neutral. Thanks for letting me know, maybe ill hear back soon! I did go a little crazy at lv so maybe ill just return one of those since thats breaking my bank!


----------



## yoshiko

shup said:


> O
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! I do want the regular grey as a neutral. Thanks for letting me know, maybe ill hear back soon! I did go a little crazy at lv so maybe ill just return one of those since thats breaking my bank!



I hope you do!!!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

SimSab1026 said:


> Hello everyone! Just wanted to share the  personalization letters and medals that I got recently. Found out about them when I was at the store last October and they were finally available late Feb. Ordered them on Thurs and received them this past Monday. I ordered my initials and the Coup de Maitre but I think all three together is a bit much so I'm gonna go with just my initials for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3627800
> View attachment 3627801
> View attachment 3627802
> View attachment 3627803


Could these also be keychains?  Or are they only bag charms?  Can they be put on any non faure le page bag as well?  

They look great!


----------



## SimSab1026

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Could these also be keychains?  Or are they only bag charms?  Can they be put on any non faure le page bag as well?
> 
> They look great!



I suppose you can use it as a key ring if you hang a ring instead/ or with the letters/ medals but I honestly think you're better off getting a true key chain. These won't work with other bags unless the bag has a hole to thread the ruban through. They're designed specifically to use with FLP bags.


----------



## bernz84

I'm not sure if they still make keychains, but they have made them. You should email and ask.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

SimSab1026 said:


> I suppose you can use it as a key ring if you hang a ring instead/ or with the letters/ medals but I honestly think you're better off getting a true key chain. These won't work with other bags unless the bag has a hole to thread the ruban through. They're designed specifically to use with FLP bags.


Thank you! They are so lovely.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

bernz84 said:


> I'm not sure if they still make keychains, but they have made them. You should email and ask.
> 
> View attachment 3643926


I'll have to. Good idea.


----------



## jessicalistic

shup said:


> O
> 
> 
> Oh wow!! I do want the regular grey as a neutral. Thanks for letting me know, maybe ill hear back soon! I did go a little crazy at lv so maybe ill just return one of those since thats breaking my bank!



I was there last weekend and saw plain grey. I would also recommend checking out the taupe. It seems boring, but it was soooo practical if you tend toward warm tones. I loooooooved it.


----------



## jessicalistic

Here are some wallet pics. The compact wallet is amazing! And the long zippy is great too. It held my iPhone 6 without a problem. So practical. And the little yellow flag pulls are too cute.


----------



## bernz84

jessicalistic said:


> Here are some wallet pics. The compact wallet is amazing! And the long zippy is great too. It held my iPhone 6 without a problem. So practical. And the little yellow flag pulls are too cute.
> 
> View attachment 3644645
> View attachment 3644646
> View attachment 3644648
> View attachment 3644649
> View attachment 3644650
> View attachment 3644651



OMG, do you know how much those wallets were?! They're gorgeous! 

I feel like the prices have been going up.


----------



## shup

jessicalistic said:


> I was there last weekend and saw plain grey. I would also recommend checking out the taupe. It seems boring, but it was soooo practical if you tend toward warm tones. I loooooooved it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3644644


They had the plain grey?! Man I'm going to email them again. They probably had prior clients on the waiting list. 

Thanks for the photos! I have my heart set on grey but taupe looks great on you. Did you get it?


----------



## littlemisskeira

I'm on the lookout for a daily work bag that I don't have to baby and the Daily Battle 32 zipped fits all my criteria - pretty light weight, adjustable straps, fits A4 size documents and is (kind of) waterproof.  I have a medium longchamp but would like something a little more formal for work. 

Emailed the shop about 1.5 months ago and was informed by Anais that they are out of the zipped Daily Battle and she placed me on a waiting list. And coincidently, a week before my trip to Paris, she replied and informed me that there is one in Paris Blue in stock. 

Woohoo! And so I think this bag and I are meant to be together 

Special thanks to Anais who was so patient and professional wit h helping me in selecting a matching accessory. I had originally wanted the yellow ruban (which I think looks best with all Faure La Page bags), but unfortunately it was out of stock and so I chose the blue to go with the Coup de Foudre charm. n


----------



## bernz84

I am a huge fan of "what fits" pictures, and I wanted to share these with you in case you are a "big bag gal" and are deciding between the large and medium. I strictly carry my medium Daily Battle for work and the large is designated for overnight trips. I normally don't haul huge bags for everyday, unless I am wearing/carrying a blazer. Below is what I typically bring on a work day; the top pic shows the large and the bottom shows the medium:




I'd like to note that the large DB is actually a half centimeter _shorter_ than my medium, even though the official measurements for the large is supposed to be one centimeter taller. All other dimensions (width and length) are relatively consistent. I also bought the large one several months after the medium, so maybe there are some changes with manufacturing (?). Either way, still very happy with the quality and price!

I've thought about getting the Carry On 20 for everyday, but I think it's too excessive for my life and budget


----------



## victoriachua

Dear all, I am tempted to get the DB32 for daily work purposes.  I don't carry a lot but would like a tote that can fit my ipad-mini, a A4 notebook, my wallet and keys.  
However I have read reviews where the hardware and canvas for the DB is not as durable as LV Neverfull MM.  
Would TPFers who have experiences with both bags please give some advice?  Thank you!


----------



## KMARIEA

victoriachua said:


> Dear all, I am tempted to get the DB32 for daily work purposes.  I don't carry a lot but would like a tote that can fit my ipad-mini, a A4 notebook, my wallet and keys.
> However I have read reviews where the hardware and canvas for the DB is not as durable as LV Neverfull MM.
> Would TPFers who have experiences with both bags please give some advice?  Thank you!



Hi victoriachua,  
Sounds like the DB 32 would work well for you!  
I have a Neverfull MM in monogramme (5-6 years old) the DB 37 (3 months old).  
- DB has held up well so far: canvas and coating are pretty durable, no scratches. No problems with the hardware becoming loose/bent/tarnishing yet.  I use it for work and throw in a lot of stuff: breastpump supplies and cooler, snacks, wallet, etc (yeah I'm a mom, haha). I wish it had an interior pocket like the Neverfull.
- Neverfull MM has aged well given how often I use it.  It has a tiny tear in the canvas for reasons that the LV workshop cannot explain, other than it came in contact with something sharp.  I spilled yogurt in it once and the interior canvas cleaned off easily. The interior clasp is starting to lose its gold(en) plating but the exterior hardware is still quite nice. The plastic film in the interior pocket is starting to separate a bit.  Neverfull feels lighter than the DB, I like to cinch in the sides and make it look pentagonal. Neverfull canvas also stands more erect than the DB canvas (DB slouches and has heftier straps).

Would you kindly share the site that discusses the DB canvas and hardware issues? Just curious....  
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## bernz84

victoriachua said:


> Dear all, I am tempted to get the DB32 for daily work purposes.  I don't carry a lot but would like a tote that can fit my ipad-mini, a A4 notebook, my wallet and keys.
> However I have read reviews where the hardware and canvas for the DB is not as durable as LV Neverfull MM.
> Would TPFers who have experiences with both bags please give some advice?  Thank you!


I'd also like to know where you read reviews that the DB isn't as durable.

I've had my DB 37 for 7 months and have used it almost exclusively everyday. I really abuse this bag; I carry a lot of stuff in it and I have taken it out in the rain and snow when at work or travel. The only thing I can say is that the straps and leather parts have softened significantly. They used to be stiff, but not stiff like damier ebene treated leather...the DB leather feels way more natural than damier ebene treated leather. As for my DB canvas, it has held up very well. I cannot find any chipping on the canvas at all. Maybe in a year's time I'll see chipping, but after 7 months of almost exclusive wear, I think that is pretty good. I've absolutely seen no color transfer, either. I know you didn't ask that, but I'd thought I'd mention it. 

The hardware still looks great. It's not really a strong yellow gold like what LV uses, which the latter I think is prone to chipping/plate loss. My experience with LV hardware has been iffy at best.

As for my monogram Neverfull, it has also held up rather well. I got it preloved last year and it is about 10 years old...? I have to double check, lol. I agree that the bag feels much lighter than the DB and seems more carefree. The patina is pretty light considering its age and there isn't too much wear, but I'll admit, I don't really use it as much as my DB. Not because I'm afraid of ruining it, I just like my DB too much, haha! My DB also holds just a _tad_ more than my Neverfull, which is probably why I lean towards the DB since I like to carry a lot for work and travel.

LV probably has a better reputation than FLP as the leather goods have been around for much longer. People keep saying/bragging that FLP is older than LV and Goyard, but the FLP bags have only been around since late 2012. I consider FLP a baby company as far as leather goods (not in a bad way), but I think they're doing really, really well considering their international cult following.

My DB is actually part of the reason why I'm not so much into LV. I only have my Neverfull left, and I am thinking about parting with that one, too!


----------



## KMARIEA

shup said:


> Is there anyone who has ordered only the dB tote? I know that someone has posted that as long as the purchase is under $800 (which just the tote would be) there could potentially be no customs fee to the us. Any insight? Also does the customs bill include your shipping fee?


Hi shup,
I just got an answer from TNT (via email correspondence): duty-free.  
It sounds like they don't include the shipping fee in the value.  They told me it "cleared  as a section entry" (I'm assuming they mean Section 321) based on the value of the goods, which - minus the 80Euro shipping fee - was JUST under 800USD for a DB37 and a tassel.  
Btw it took 2 months and regular follow-ups for me to get the US customs calculation from TNT (just trying to do the right thing!)
Now what remains is whether the State of California will decide to levy tax. 

Anyone receive a tax bill just from the state but no US Customs duty?


----------



## alizhan

bernz84 said:


> I'd also like to know where you read reviews that the DB isn't as durable.
> 
> I've had my DB 37 for 7 months and have used it almost exclusively everyday. I really abuse this bag; I carry a lot of stuff in it and I have taken it out in the rain and snow when at work or travel. The only thing I can say is that the straps and leather parts have softened significantly. They used to be stiff, but not stiff like damier ebene treated leather...the DB leather feels way more natural than damier ebene treated leather. As for my DB canvas, it has held up very well. I cannot find any chipping on the canvas at all. Maybe in a year's time I'll see chipping, but after 7 months of almost exclusive wear, I think that is pretty good. I've absolutely seen no color transfer, either. I know you didn't ask that, but I'd thought I'd mention it.
> 
> The hardware still looks great. It's not really a strong yellow gold like what LV uses, which the latter I think is prone to chipping/plate loss. My experience with LV hardware has been iffy at best.
> 
> As for my monogram Neverfull, it has also held up rather well. I got it preloved last year and it is about 10 years old...? I have to double check, lol. I agree that the bag feels much lighter than the DB and seems more carefree. The patina is pretty light considering its age and there isn't too much wear, but I'll admit, I don't really use it as much as my DB. Not because I'm afraid of ruining it, I just like my DB too much, haha! My DB also holds just a _tad_ more than my Neverfull, which is probably why I lean towards the DB since I like to carry a lot for work and travel.
> 
> LV probably has a better reputation than FLP as the leather goods have been around for much longer. People keep saying/bragging that FLP is older than LV and Goyard, but the FLP bags have only been around since late 2012. I consider FLP a baby company as far as leather goods (not in a bad way), but I think they're doing really, really well considering their international cult following.
> 
> My DB is actually part of the reason why I'm not so much into LV. I only have my Neverfull left, and I am thinking about parting with that one, too!



I do not own a neverfull but comparing to my goyard St. Louis, DB is definitely much more durable and hardy. Like you, I do not baby my DB and it has been my workhourse bag for last 2 years. Except for some scathing at base, it is in perfect condition. I can fling it around and stuff it with all heavy grocery without worrying whether handle will snap.

Sharing my other FLP bag which I carry to office today.


----------



## shup

KMARIEA said:


> Hi shup,
> I just got an answer from TNT (via email correspondence): duty-free.
> It sounds like they don't include the shipping fee in the value.  They told me it "cleared  as a section entry" (I'm assuming they mean Section 321) based on the value of the goods, which - minus the 80Euro shipping fee - was JUST under 800USD for a DB37 and a tassel.
> Btw it took 2 months and regular follow-ups for me to get the US customs calculation from TNT (just trying to do the right thing!)
> Now what remains is whether the State of California will decide to levy tax.
> 
> Anyone receive a tax bill just from the state but no US Customs duty?



Awesome, so helpful! Thank you! Now I just have to wait for my item to actually come through. I'm on so many waitlist right now haha.


----------



## hikerbiker

Hi, I am new to this thread and first time posting. I was wondering if any of you would kindly help me out with a customs question. I have been contemplating FLP DB 37 but since they do not carry the Paris blue in this size I have decided on the Light grey with yellow edgings, which they say is 691 Euro. With a tassle this would be over 800 Euro, which means the USD value would be higher than 800USD. Would the customs duty that I need to pay be higher on the entire value of the purchase or just the difference between the total purchase price and 800 USD ? Does anyone know what that rate is? I don't really want to creep up to the 1000USD mark and it seems that these things add up quickly. Thanks so much.


----------



## bernz84

hikerbiker said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and first time posting. I was wondering if any of you would kindly help me out with a customs question. I have been contemplating FLP DB 37 but since they do not carry the Paris blue in this size I have decided on the Light grey with yellow edgings, which they say is 691 Euro. With a tassle this would be over 800 Euro, which means the USD value would be higher than 800USD. Would the customs duty that I need to pay be higher on the entire value of the purchase or just the difference between the total purchase price and 800 USD ? Does anyone know what that rate is? I don't really want to creep up to the 1000USD mark and it seems that these things add up quickly. Thanks so much.


For me Customs factored the total retail cost pre-tax plus shipping. When the conversion was over $800 USD, I was charged about 9%. There was also a small admin fee of $5 plus a broker fee of $35 which I did not like.


----------



## hikerbiker

bernz84 said:


> For me Customs factored the total retail cost pre-tax plus shipping. When the conversion was over $800 USD, I was charged about 9%. There was also a small admin fee of $5 plus a broker fee of $35 which I did not like.


Thanks so much. I would not like that either ! I am wondering whether the 32 inch would be better as I am a short person - 5 ft 3.
Would the DB 32 fit a 13 inch Macbook Pro ? I would like the option to be able to bring my laptop to conferences if needed but not sure if it would fit?


----------



## bernz84

hikerbiker said:


> Thanks so much. I would not like that either ! I am wondering whether the 32 inch would be better as I am a short person - 5 ft 3.


Personally I didn't mind paying the customs fees because that's the law. It's the broker fee that irritated me. Why should I pay $35 extra when I already paid enough for shipping???

Also, look at it this way, it is more expensive to travel to France to get the bag than it is to buy the bag, have it shipped to you, and pay a fee to get it here.


----------



## KMARIEA

hikerbiker said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and first time posting. I was wondering if any of you would kindly help me out with a customs question. I have been contemplating FLP DB 37 but since they do not carry the Paris blue in this size I have decided on the Light grey with yellow edgings, which they say is 691 Euro. With a tassle this would be over 800 Euro, which means the USD value would be higher than 800USD. Would the customs duty that I need to pay be higher on the entire value of the purchase or just the difference between the total purchase price and 800 USD ? Does anyone know what that rate is? I don't really want to creep up to the 1000USD mark and it seems that these things add up quickly. Thanks so much.


Hi hikerbiker,
I got the DB 37 in Paris Blue with yellow edging  in January 2017.  Tax free it cost 633E for the tote.  I'm wondering if they raised prices again?  Or perhaps the 691E price you were quoted was a typo?


----------



## qubed

bernz84 said:


> Why should I pay $35 extra when I already paid enough for shipping???



I think it's because it's more of hassle on their part. More paperwork, bureaucracy, etc. Also, they may front the money to customs with the expectation that the receiver reimburses them, but every so often that doesn't happen, so it's kind of like a insurance hedge against that.


----------



## hikerbiker

KMARIEA said:


> Hi hikerbiker,
> I got the DB 37 in Paris Blue with yellow edging  in January 2017.  Tax free it cost 633E for the tote.  I'm wondering if they raised prices again?  Or perhaps the 691E price you were quoted was a typo?


Hi KMarie, I am not sure because Anais told me that the Paris Blue is not available in 37. Perhaps they lowered the price as they were not planning on stocking them anymore? The 691 was not a typo as she gave all prices with and without taxes and they matched. I will double check with Anais and let you ladies know. Thanks.


----------



## hikerbiker

So Anais did get back to me and they did raise prices in February. The Paris Blue is out of stock and they don't know when it will be back. Does anyone know when the previous price raise was, before this February?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Anybody have keychains by them? Love to see photos Also do they make wallet on a chain type bags?


----------



## qubed

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Anybody have keychains by them? Love to see photos Also do they make wallet on a chain type bags?



Keychain in Paris Blue


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

qubed said:


> Keychain in Paris Blue
> 
> View attachment 3655585


Is it a coin purse also or is the zip decorative?


----------



## qubed

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Is it a coin purse also or is the zip decorative?


It has a button closure, not a zip closure, so coins in theory could fall out. It's definitely a small pouch you could put something in it, but it's just a decorative thing for me.

I just put a bunch of coins in it and jiggled it around. Nothing fell out, and it seems sturdy enough to use as a coin pouch.


----------



## yoshiko

They do have a wallet on chain type of bag that includes a notebook as well. It's called carnet de chasse I believe.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

qubed said:


> It has a button closure, not a zip closure, so coins in theory could fall out. It's definitely a small pouch you could put something in it, but it's just a decorative thing for me.
> 
> I just put a bunch of coins in it and jiggled it around. Nothing fell out, and it seems sturdy enough to use as a coin pouch.


Thank you! Sorry I meant button. Oops


----------



## FPSort

Hi, anyone know if they are still taking email orders? I tried their email but got a bounce back. Messaged via Facebook as well, hopefully they reply there.


----------



## liz_

FPSort said:


> Hi, anyone know if they are still taking email orders? I tried their email but got a bounce back. Messaged via Facebook as well, hopefully they reply there.



Yes they do I've been on emailing them, I emailed both locations in France and the Galeries Lafayette responses quicker.


----------



## FPSort

Thank you Liz, I emailed Cambon earlier, I'll definitely shoot an email to Galeries as well.


----------



## liz_

FPSort said:


> Thank you Liz, I emailed Cambon earlier, I'll definitely shoot an email to Galeries as well.



Your welcome! What are you looking to purchase? I've been on the waitlist for the gun pouchette for a couple weeks I hope they get stock soon [emoji17]


----------



## FPSort

liz_ said:


> Your welcome! What are you looking to purchase? I've been on the waitlist for the gun pouchette for a couple weeks I hope they get stock soon [emoji17]



Jeez, that's pretty crazy. I'm looking to buy a cardholder. Hopefully, there isn't a waitlist for it, might have to get extras if they are. Do you happen to know their typical responses time?


----------



## liz_

FPSort said:


> Jeez, that's pretty crazy. I'm looking to buy a cardholder. Hopefully, there isn't a waitlist for it, might have to get extras if they are. Do you happen to know their typical responses time?



For the Galeries I get a reply usually the same day for the other location usually 24 to 36 hours later


----------



## Tehrmann1981

liz_ said:


> For the Galeries I get a reply usually the same day for the other location usually 24 to 36 hours later


Hi! I'm new here and would appreciate to get some info from you ladies what email I can use to inquire about bag availability. I would like to order. Do you have an idea how much the Daily Battle Bag is with the initials hanging? Thank you in advance.


----------



## bernz84

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and would appreciate to get some info from you ladies what email I can use to inquire about bag availability. I would like to order. Do you have an idea how much the Daily Battle Bag is with the initials hanging? Thank you in advance.



How many initial charms do you want on the ribbon/ruban? The ruban (the leather tab that holds the charms) is 130 Euros and the letters are 30 Euros each.

The prices have gone up since I last ordered my medium back in the summer 2016. Currently the largest one (without the yellow glazing) is 820 Euros (with the tax). I don't know the prices are for the small and medium, though. Maybe someone else can chime in?


----------



## Tehrmann1981

bernz84 said:


> How many initial charms do you want on the ribbon/ruban? The ruban (the leather tab that holds the charms) is 130 Euros and the letters are 30 Euros each.
> 
> The prices have gone up since I last ordered my medium back in the summer 2016. Currently the largest one (without the yellow glazing) is 820 Euros (with the tax). I don't know the prices are for the small and medium, though. Maybe someone else can chime in?



Thank you so much Bernz84 for replying to me. I just emailed at boutique@faurelepage.com to order.  820 Euros is not bad at all. They do exclude tax right if I'm from the US? It's the custom fees I have no idea about. I will pay what needs to be paid of course I hope the process does not take so long. Do you have an idea how long they ship from Paris to US?


----------



## bernz84

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Thank you so much Bernz84 for replying to me. I just emailed at boutique@faurelepage.com to order.  820 Euros is not bad at all. They do exclude tax right if I'm from the US? It's the custom fees I have no idea about. I will pay what needs to be paid of course I hope the process does not take so long. Do you have an idea how long they ship from Paris to US?



Yes, they do exclude tax.  I believe if you buy one bag plus the ruban with 2 letters you will go over the $800 limit, depending on the type/size of bag you get. I know I definitely paid customs because I got the large bag and a ruban with one charm, but maybe if you go for the small Daily Battle you might get away with not paying custom taxes. Don't quote me on that because I don't know the current retail of the small and medium. I just know that the customs fees are roughly 9% and there are admin/broker fees on top of that. Even then, it's still a significant bargain compared to other luxe bags that you would get here in the States.

As for how long it takes, I think it depends on what state you live in and how big the box will be. My packages always arrived in a week, but I've heard others have had their packages delivered in as little as a day or 3 days.


----------



## liz_

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi! I'm new here and would appreciate to get some info from you ladies what email I can use to inquire about bag availability. I would like to order. Do you have an idea how much the Daily Battle Bag is with the initials hanging? Thank you in advance.



Hello, here's the prices I received from them last month on the daily battle bag.,


----------



## Tehrmann1981

bernz84 said:


> Yes, they do exclude tax.  I believe if you buy one bag plus the ruban with 2 letters you will go over the $800 limit, depending on the type/size of bag you get. I know I definitely paid customs because I got the large bag and a ruban with one charm, but maybe if you go for the small Daily Battle you might get away with not paying custom taxes. Don't quote me on that because I don't know the current retail of the small and medium. I just know that the customs fees are roughly 9% and there are admin/broker fees on top of that. Even then, it's still a significant bargain compared to other luxe bags that you would get here in the States.
> 
> As for how long it takes, I think it depends on what state you live in and how big the box will be. My packages always arrived in a week, but I've heard others have had their packages delivered in as little as a day or 3 days.




This is great information. I was thinking of getting a medium. If it's not too much to ask do you know the dimension or can you compare it to the Goyard St. Louis PM or NF MM of LV? These are the only totes I have that I can compare the sizes with. I really like the FLP design. I'm located in Houston.


----------



## Tehrmann1981

liz_ said:


> Hello, here's the prices I received from them last month on the daily battle bag.,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660117



Thank you so much for your help ladies. I truly appreciate the information. I'm so excited to get a response from them. Hopefully they have available ready to ship. I will post photo here when I have it. I really like totes because i have a baby and i share my totes with her. All her stuff goes to my tote too.


----------



## bernz84

Tehrmann1981 said:


> This is great information. I was thinking of getting a medium. If it's not too much to ask do you know the dimension or can you compare it to the Goyard St. Louis PM or NF MM of LV? These are the only totes I have that I can compare the sizes with. I really like the FLP design. I'm located in Houston.


The medium is a great size! I love mine and I'm glad I went with the size instead of the small (although I think I would have been perfectly fine with the small, too). The medium is just a little bit bigger than the Neverfull MM but not by a whole lot; they're very comparable. If anything the medium fits my items better than the Neverfull because the base is wider in length (although the depth in both are exactly the same). The medium is also taller than the Neverfull MM by almost an inch.
I don't know if I can reply to transit times because I'm not in Texas, sorry! I just know that it varies depending on the state...


----------



## liz_

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Thank you so much for your help ladies. I truly appreciate the information. I'm so excited to get a response from them. Hopefully they have available ready to ship. I will post photo here when I have it. I really like totes because i have a baby and i share my totes with her. All her stuff goes to my tote too.



Your welcome, I can't wait for your reveal pic! I want to get the size 37 soon.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Read this entire thread!! In love with FLP and it is currently #1 on my wishlist! Hoping to get a Daily Battle 32, or maybe a Battle Ready if it also comes in the 32 size…
I'm not sure if I'd prefer the outside pocket, or if it would be better value to purchase the DB and add accessories. 
Anyway, I recently started emailing an SA. I'm going to Tokyo in June, but based on this thread it seems like the price difference won't be worth it. But, my mom wants to buy too so I'll still go to check out prices, sizes, colors and take pics to share with you all! 
One question I'll ask members of this thread - I've seen the DB cinched in, but it doesn't seem to have actual cinching mechanisms? What's everyone's experience with cinching their DBs?


----------



## liz_

I had someone who is interested and what else my email contained so I decided to post everything that Fauré Le Page sent me.


----------



## liz_

continue


----------



## bellebellebelle19

liz_ said:


> I had someone who is interested and what else my email contained so I decided to post everything that Fauré Le Page sent me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662051
> View attachment 3662052
> View attachment 3662053
> View attachment 3662054
> View attachment 3662055
> View attachment 3662056
> View attachment 3662057
> View attachment 3662058
> View attachment 3662059



Would it be possible for you to please share the catalog link? Thank you very much!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Also, Paris Texan posted this photo over three years ago - is anyone else able to keep their Daily Battle folded this way?


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Also, Paris Texan posted this photo over three years ago - is anyone else able to keep their Daily Battle folded this way?
> View attachment 3662472


I've done this before but only if my bag is less than half full and I'm paranoid about being pickpocketed. Otherwise it's kinda hard to keep it folded when the bag has a lot of items in it. If you don't carry a lot or don't overstuff your bag, you should be able to fold it in without issues.


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would it be possible for you to please share the catalog link? Thank you very much!


 
For some reason it won't work 

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B7x-uvJjSYR8Q1k5TnRhN2pKLTg


----------



## hdwh2311

Hi all, am new to flp and would like to check with yall on a product. Does this FLP Pochette in size 29 exist? What are your views? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hdwh2311

The seller sent me these photos of the pochette. Could you verify its authenticity? Thank you!


----------



## Prada Prince

Finally took the plunge and added to my FLP collection the gun Pochette in taupe! 







We had visited the Rue Cambon store on Saturday, where my cousin fell in love with a long wallet, but decided to sleep on it. 

I was still undecided, but the next day, we both decided to each take the plunge at the concession at Galeries Lafayette, which was thankfully open on Sunday. He got the long zippered wallet in Paris Blue, and I decided on the taupe gun Pochette rather than the brown with black leather one.


----------



## liz_

Prada Prince said:


> Finally took the plunge and added to my FLP collection the gun Pochette in taupe!
> 
> View attachment 3662969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662970
> 
> 
> We had visited the Rue Cambon store on Saturday, where my cousin fell in love with a long wallet, but decided to sleep on it.
> 
> I was still undecided, but the next day, we both decided to each take the plunge at the concession at Galeries Lafayette, which was thankfully open on Sunday. He got the long zippered wallet in Paris Blue, and I decided on the taupe gun Pochette rather than the brown with black leather one.
> 
> View attachment 3662971



I've been on the waitlist for a month now for one in any color and size do you know if they had other ones?


----------



## Prada Prince

liz_ said:


> I've been on the waitlist for a month now for one in any color and size do you know if they had other ones?



Yes they only had the taupe which I bought, and they had a brown one with black trim.

I think they had the same two pieces at the Rue Cambon store as well, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## liz_

Prada Prince said:


> Yes they only had the taupe which I bought, and they had a brown one with black trim.
> 
> I think they had the same two pieces at the Rue Cambon store as well, if I'm not mistaken.



Thank you, i just contacted my Personal Shopper and luckily he's in Paris this week I hope he can get me one


----------



## Prada Prince

liz_ said:


> Thank you, i just contacted my Personal Shopper and luckily he's in Paris this week I hope he can get me one



Good luck! Let me know which one you end up getting!


----------



## lms910

I am so excited! I have been stalking you all on this page and fell in love with the DB! I contact Galeries and the boutique and they were both super nice. Just placed my order for a DB 37 in taupe! The total with shipping was $760 US so no customs should apply! Cannot wait to get her and do a reveal!


----------



## lms910

Also both boutiques had the taupe in stock...no gray or blue which are the other colors I asked for. I did NOT want the yellow edging which they did have in stock.


----------



## bernz84

lms910 said:


> I am so excited! I have been stalking you all on this page and fell in love with the DB! I contact Galeries and the boutique and they were both super nice. Just placed my order for a DB 37 in taupe! The total with shipping was $760 US so no customs should apply! Cannot wait to get her and do a reveal!


Yay! Which store did you end up going through?


----------



## lms910

The boutique was a bit slower so I ordered from Galeries!


----------



## liz_

Prada Prince said:


> Finally took the plunge and added to my FLP collection the gun Pochette in taupe!
> 
> View attachment 3662969
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662970
> 
> 
> We had visited the Rue Cambon store on Saturday, where my cousin fell in love with a long wallet, but decided to sleep on it.
> 
> I was still undecided, but the next day, we both decided to each take the plunge at the concession at Galeries Lafayette, which was thankfully open on Sunday. He got the long zippered wallet in Paris Blue, and I decided on the taupe gun Pochette rather than the brown with black leather one.
> 
> View attachment 3662971



I just spoke with the Galeries Lafayette and they said this is the Key holder and unfortunately they still have no gun pouchettes instock.


----------



## Prada Prince

liz_ said:


> I just spoke with the Galeries Lafayette and they said this is the Key holder and unfortunately they still have no gun pouchettes instock.



Ah okay, that's the larger one. I was looking for the smaller one in any case.


----------



## liz_

Prada Prince said:


> Ah okay, that's the larger one. I was looking for the smaller one in any case.



Yes, I got all excited that they received some. Did it seem to be busy when you went to the boutique? Did stock look low? Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Prada Prince

liz_ said:


> Yes, I got all excited that they received some. Did it seem to be busy when you went to the boutique? Did stock look low? Thank you [emoji4]



It was quite busy at the Galeries Lafayette concession, I had to wait for 15 minutes before being served. But the boutique was quiet when I went on Saturday, we were the only ones there.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi all, I've been in contact about the Calibre and wanted to share the info with you guys!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I also asked about the Daily Battle, but there was almost no info that hasn't been posted here yet I believe. If anyone would like to see the pics and prices anyway, let me know! They did include a pic of the zipped Daily Battle interior that I don't remember seeing before:


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi all, I've been in contact about the Calibre and wanted to share the info with you guys!
> View attachment 3664391
> 
> View attachment 3664393
> 
> View attachment 3664394
> 
> View attachment 3664395
> 
> View attachment 3664396
> 
> View attachment 3664397
> 
> View attachment 3664399
> 
> View attachment 3664401
> 
> View attachment 3664402
> 
> View attachment 3664403



These are cute but they are so expensive. I know this is considered normal pricing for their dressier, "higher-end" bags but still, I--or rather, my wallet--can't justify it. 

Speaking of which, I wonder if FLP will expand and create more leather/less canvas bags or luggage. It would be interesting to see.


----------



## Prada Prince

Wore my new gun Pochette on my Celine Mini Luggage. I think they're a perfect match...


----------



## trigirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I also asked about the Daily Battle, but there was almost no info that hasn't been posted here yet I believe. If anyone would like to see the pics and prices anyway, let me know! They did include a pic of the zipped Daily Battle interior that I don't remember seeing before:
> 
> View attachment 3664417



Do you know the price of the zipped daily battle?

I'm itching to get a zipped in green! Love my black open tote but would like more security while traveling.


----------



## liz_

Prada Prince said:


> Wore my new gun Pochette on my Celine Mini Luggage. I think they're a perfect match...
> 
> View attachment 3664561
> 
> 
> View attachment 3664562



Yes perfect match with your Celine! [emoji178]


----------



## shup

lms910 said:


> Also both boutiques had the taupe in stock...no gray or blue which are the other colors I asked for. I did NOT want the yellow edging which they did have in stock.



Yikes the boutique had had me on the waitlist for grey with regular trim for almost 2 months now. I just emailed the galleries store last wk . I am waiting in bated breath haha


----------



## liz_

shup said:


> Yikes the boutique had had me on the waitlist for grey with regular trim for almost 2 months now. I just emailed the galleries store last wk . I am waiting in bated breath haha



That's crazy nearly 2 months, I wonder why it's so slow to get new stock. I asked if they knew an estimated time when they will get more stock of the gun pouchette and they don't know. It's so frustrating [emoji17]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> These are cute but they are so expensive. I know this is considered normal pricing for their dressier, "higher-end" bags but still, I--or rather, my wallet--can't justify it.
> 
> Speaking of which, I wonder if FLP will expand and create more leather/less canvas bags or luggage. It would be interesting to see.



My mom was the one who wanted to buy the Calibre but when I told her the price, she said no way!



trigirl said:


> Do you know the price of the zipped daily battle?
> 
> I'm itching to get a zipped in green! Love my black open tote but would like more security while traveling.



Sadly not, I only got the same prices for the DB and Battle Ready that someone already posted. It's funny that they would send the pics and not the prices, but I think they kind of copy and paste emails to reply to the demands. It would be so much easier to have a store, but I have to admit I like the game and exclusivity a little.


----------



## lms910

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My mom was the one who wanted to buy the Calibre but when I told her the price, she said no way!
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly not, I only got the same prices for the DB and Battle Ready that someone already posted. It's funny that they would send the pics and not the prices, but I think they kind of copy and paste emails to reply to the demands. It would be so much easier to have a store, but I have to admit I like the game and exclusivity a little.



I got the zip price! The Daily Battle comes in 3 sizes:

- Daily Battle 32 (Small size): 740€ including taxes (616,67€ Tax Free) / with Yellow edgings: 790€  including taxes (658,33€ Tax Free) /  zipped Version: 890€ including taxes (741,67€ Tax Free)
- Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 780€ including taxes (650,00€ Tax Free)/ with Yellow edgings: 830€ including taxes (691,67 € Tax Free)
- Daily Battle 41 (Large Size): 820€ including taxes (683,33€ Tax Free)


----------



## Syda Han

Monique1004 said:


> There's no import tax on goods up to US$800 so there may not be any if it is under $800.


 
I recently just purchase a DB 32 and US custom will not release it to me because I don't have all the detail they're looking for. or anyone that gone through this will help me with this process. I just want my bag to get here it's been a week since I ordered it. Thank you.


----------



## bernz84

Syda Han said:


> I recently just purchase a DB 32 and US custom will not release it to me because I don't have all the detail they're looking for. or anyone that gone through this will help me with this process. I just want my bag to get here it's been a week since I ordered it. Thank you.


What information did they tell you was missing? Customs tends to be very specific and cut and dry with what they need from you, at least in my experience. 

The only time they destroy the items or return to sender is if you're importing illegal/counterfeit goods or the recipient doesn't respond to them.


----------



## Syda Han

bernz84 said:


> What information did they tell you was missing? Customs tends to be very specific and cut and dry with what they need from you, at least in my experience.
> 
> The only time they destroy the items or return to sender is if you're importing illegal/counterfeit goods or the recipient doesn't respond to them.



I gave them what they asked I even got Fauré Le page to even send me a custom invoice but that not enough. It's really stressing me out.


----------



## bernz84

Syda Han said:


> I gave them what they asked I even got Fauré Le page to even send me a custom invoice but that not enough. It's really stressing me out.


Hm. So basically Customs is telling you that the invoice is missing/insufficient? In any case, I wouldn't try to stress out too much (even though I know I'd be feeling the same way if I were in the same position). It is possible that Customs might contact TNT/Faure Le Page to get the documentation.

Have you ever ordered anything from overseas before? You might have to direct your question to the eBay subforum because you might get better answers about what to do there and how to get your package released. Unfortunately, I haven't personally had issues with customs, so I'm not sure what else to say.


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> Hm. So basically Customs is telling you that the invoice is missing/insufficient? In any case, I wouldn't try to stress out too much (even though I know I'd be feeling the same way if I were in the same position). It is possible that Customs might contact TNT/Faure Le Page to get the documentation.
> 
> Have you ever ordered anything from overseas before? You might have to direct your question to the eBay subforum because you might get better answers about what to do there and how to get your package released. Unfortunately, I haven't personally had issues with customs, so I'm not sure what else to say.



I would contact Fauré Le Page per the info when purchasing they assume responsibility of the items being delivered to you, you're responsible for any import taxes obviously so whatever is holding it up they need to clear it up because they're responsible for your item to get you. Unless it was import taxes or custom fees holding it up but in that case all you would have to do is pay the fee to get your item but, from what you say it's about documentation.


----------



## Syda Han

bernz84 said:


> Hm. So basically Customs is telling you that the invoice is missing/insufficient? In any case, I wouldn't try to stress out too much (even though I know I'd be feeling the same way if I were in the same position). It is possible that Customs might contact TNT/Faure Le Page to get the documentation.
> 
> Have you ever ordered anything from overseas before? You might have to direct your question to the eBay subforum because you might get better answers about what to do there and how to get your package released. Unfortunately, I haven't personally had issues with customs, so I'm not sure what else to say.


----------



## Syda Han

bernz84 said:


> Hm. So basically Customs is telling you that the invoice is missing/insufficient? In any case, I wouldn't try to stress out too much (even though I know I'd be feeling the same way if I were in the same position). It is possible that Customs might contact TNT/Faure Le Page to get the documentation.
> 
> Have you ever ordered anything from overseas before? You might have to direct your question to the eBay subforum because you might get better answers about what to do there and how to get your package released. Unfortunately, I haven't personally had issues with customs, so I'm not sure what else to say.




I think I was stressing out because the lady who was helping me was really rude. She wouldn't tell me what I was missing she kept on saying US custom will not realease my package because it was not enough information and wasn't detailed. So I emailed Fauré for the second time that the wanted more info. So they sent me a second document and I sent it over to get it cleared and they said no custom will not clear it. Long story short I didn't want to deal with it so I let my husband take care of it so he gave her a call and he ask her what more information they need and she was like What kind of leather bag it was and he answered calfskin, and it she said that's all she needed to know. So my package is cleared and I just don't understand why she couldn't have told me what she told him instead of giving me a hard time. BTW it was also on the Custom invoice from Fauré Le page. But it is my first time ordering something from oversea. And I hope it get easy after this.


----------



## bernz84

That sucks, but I'm glad your package was cleared after your husband spoke to her. I would try and speak to her manager after you get your package. That's horrible


----------



## liz_

Syda Han said:


> I think I was stressing out because the lady who was helping me was really rude. She wouldn't tell me what I was missing she kept on saying US custom will not realease my package because it was not enough information and wasn't detailed. So I emailed Fauré for the second time that the wanted more info. So they sent me a second document and I sent it over to get it cleared and they said no custom will not clear it. Long story short I didn't want to deal with it so I let my husband take care of it so he gave her a call and he ask her what more information they need and she was like What kind of leather bag it was and he answered calfskin, and it she said that's all she needed to know. So my package is cleared and I just don't understand why she couldn't have told me what she told him instead of giving me a hard time. BTW it was also on the Custom invoice from Fauré Le page. But it is my first time ordering something from oversea. And I hope it get easy after this.



Yay for it getting cleared! same things happen to me people will give me a hard time and I'm never rude. but, my husband can talk to them and get things cleared up quickly and easily I don't understand it.


----------



## pinky7129

liz_ said:


> Yay for it getting cleared! same things happen to me people will give me a hard time and I'm never rude. but, my husband can talk to them and get things cleared up quickly and easily I don't understand it.



Men [emoji848]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Hi all, just sharing more news. Battle Ready only comes in medium, which makes me a little sad because I think a 32cm tote is the perfect size! Oh well, I'll probably just get a DB. I'm going to Japan in June and will try on different sizes and collect info on prices and sizes to share. 

Some more info on pouches and medals:


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi all, just sharing more news. Battle Ready only comes in medium, which makes me a little sad because I think a 32cm tote is the perfect size! Oh well, I'll probably just get a DB. I'm going to Japan in June and will try on different sizes and collect info on prices and sizes to share.
> 
> Some more info on pouches and medals:
> View attachment 3666350
> 
> View attachment 3666351



The 32 is still available


----------



## liz_

All three sizes are still available, but sometimes certain sizes and colors are sold out and you have to wait for more stock.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

liz_ said:


> The 32 is still available



Do you mean BR or DB? I would love a BR in 32, and I read way back that someone said they came in 32. Do you think they're just out of stock of the BR 32?


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Do you mean BR or DB? I would love a BR in 32, and I read way back that someone said they came in 32. Do you think they're just out of stock of the BR 32?



Sorry your right, it looks like they changed the design on the pocket and it's only made in a 37 now, New collection AW16. 
When I was going through my emails from them it showed all three sizes but it didn't apply to the BR., sorry I was hoping they made the 32 also and I much preferred the gun shaped pocket on the previous bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Ruban color options, yellow is still sold out. FLP confirmed you can have up to 3 at a time.


----------



## shup

liz_ said:


> That's crazy nearly 2 months, I wonder why it's so slow to get new stock. I asked if they knew an estimated time when they will get more stock of the gun pouchette and they don't know. It's so frustrating [emoji17]



I finally emailed the galleries and they responded so much quicker and also gave me an eta of getting new stock of the db in grey by the end of the month. So if they get it faster I'll definitely purchase from them! I wish I had emailed them earlier! 

My waitlists look like they're finally making some progress hopefully. I am getting an lv tomorrow in the mail and once I get this .. end of waitlists!


----------



## liz_

shup said:


> I finally emailed the galleries and they responded so much quicker and also gave me an eta of getting new stock of the db in grey by the end of the month. So if they get it faster I'll definitely purchase from them! I wish I had emailed them earlier!
> 
> My waitlists look like they're finally making some progress hopefully. I am getting an lv tomorrow in the mail and once I get this .. end of waitlists!



Nice! I just got put down on the waitlist for the 32 DB black at both locations so I hope I don't have to wait to long.


----------



## Angie Ong

Wow... I'm totally overwhelmed!!! Great thread here with all the information and pictures. I am so excited about my trip to Paris in May, it's a shame I did not see this thread last year if not I would be able to get a few bags by now... Hahaha... What an addiction right!

I just emailed to them with regards to the current price and availability of the Daily Battles and response is so fast that I'm impressed compare to Goyard's response. For anyone who is looking at the Daily Battle pricing, this is price today I got from the sales person via email

Daily Battle 32 (Small size) : 740€ including taxes (616,67€ Tax Free) / with Yellow edgings: 790€  including taxes (658,33€ Tax Free) /  zipped Version: 890€ including taxes (741,67€ Tax Free)
Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 780€ including taxes (650,00€ Tax Free)/ with Yellow edgings: 830€ including taxes (691,67 € Tax Free)
Daily Battle 41 (Large Size): 820€ including taxes (683,33€ Tax Free)

It comes in 5 colors: Steel grey, Empire Green, Walnut Brown, Paris blue and Red Ivresse

Battle ready MES (same dimensions as the Daily Battle 37 with a leather bottom) : 980 € including taxes (816,67€ TAX FREE)

Am definitely getting one!!!!


----------



## liz_

shup said:


> I finally emailed the galleries and they responded so much quicker and also gave me an eta of getting new stock of the db in grey by the end of the month. So if they get it faster I'll definitely purchase from them! I wish I had emailed them earlier!
> 
> My waitlists look like they're finally making some progress hopefully. I am getting an lv tomorrow in the mail and once I get this .. end of waitlists!



I was on the waitlist for one day! They received my db32 in one tone black yesterday I'm so excited to get one.
Did they receive yours? They received more stock.


----------



## yoshiko

I wanted to write some updated information on the daily battle zip. I recently got the daily battle zip and I think they may have made some changes compared to earlier info on the thread. The interior is not a suede like fabric it is like the db without zip except it seems to have some padding between the canvas and the black interior. For anyone that has a gun pouch they also seem to have a similar padding like feeling in the inside. Also another update I don't believe there is any space between the canvas and the interior it seems sewed in together at the bottom now. I actually originally ordered the Db 37 and found that it was just too big for me. I am 5'1 and 105lbs. I wanted the security of the zip for the rain and my laptop but was a bit hesitant because of the reviews on the earlier versions. I have to say I am very happy with my purchase I love the security of the zip and the pockets on the inside of the bag. On one side on the inside it has a pretty large open rectangle pocket and the other side it has a gun pouch shaped pocket and a smaller rectangle pocket. The pockets on the inside do not have a zip and the tops of the pockets are lined with yellow leather trim.The quality is great and I could not be happier! It fits my MacBook Air great with water bottle and some other things. I also have a purse organizer in there to protect it from any stains. If you're thinking about getting the zip go for it!

By the way I've also been on waitlist for over 2 months for gun pouch and a month for tassel and ribbon.


----------



## liz_

yoshiko said:


> I wanted to write some updated information on the daily battle zip. I recently got the daily battle zip and I think they may have made some changes compared to earlier info on the thread. The interior is not a suede like fabric it is like the db without zip except it seems to have some padding between the canvas and the black interior. For anyone that has a gun pouch they also seem to have a similar padding like feeling in the inside. Also another update I don't believe there is any space between the canvas and the interior it seems sewed in together at the bottom now. I actually originally ordered the Db 37 and found that it was just too big for me. I am 5'1 and 105lbs. I wanted the security of the zip for the rain and my laptop but was a bit hesitant because of the reviews on the earlier versions. I have to say I am very happy with my purchase I love the security of the zip and the pockets on the inside of the bag. On one side on the inside it has a pretty large open rectangle pocket and the other side it has a gun pouch shaped pocket and a smaller rectangle pocket. The pockets on the inside do not have a zip and the tops of the pockets are lined with yellow leather trim.The quality is great and I could not be happier! It fits my MacBook Air great with water bottle and some other things. I also have a purse organizer in there to protect it from any stains. If you're thinking about getting the zip go for it!
> 
> By the way I've also been on waitlist for over 2 months for gun pouch and a month for tassel and ribbon.



I'm on the waitlist for the gun pouchette it's been almost a month now, did you get put down for a specific size and color Or just first available ? Also, Are you on the waitlist at both boutique in Frances?


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> I'm on the waitlist for the gun pouchette it's been almost a month now, did you get put down for a specific size and color Or just first available ? Also, Are you on the waitlist at both boutique in Frances?



I wrote for a couple different colors (blue and grey) and any size. Yes at both boutiques.


----------



## shup

liz_ said:


> I was on the waitlist for one day! They received my db32 in one tone black yesterday I'm so excited to get one.
> Did they receive yours? They received more stock.


Just emailed with the sa Sun from galeries but they just confirmed my shipping address for the mail order. They said no new stock in grey until the end of the month, they think. But that is way quicker than the 2 months I've been waiting at the boutique!

Please post pictures and model once you get It! So excited for you! I think if I end up liking this, I'll definitely become a repeat customer for the small size!


----------



## liz_

yoshiko said:


> I wrote for a couple different colors (blue and grey) and any size. Yes at both boutiques.



Did they happen to give a estimate as to how much longer till more stock will be in?


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> Did they happen to give a estimate as to how much longer till more stock will be in?


No


----------



## liz_

Finally completed my purchase, payment was a pain since the fraud alert keep popping up and declining payment., I had to have a bank rep on phone as I submitted payment to make it go through [emoji23]
Also shipping price was 40eur for DB32 to California, not bad I figured it would be more.


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Finally completed my purchase, payment was a pain since the fraud alert keep popping up and declining payment., I had to have a bank rep on phone as I submitted payment to make it go through [emoji23]
> Also shipping price was 40eur for DB32 to California, not bad I figured it would be more.


Congrats! Did you just but the bag only? And the declining part, hat's what happened to me, too, when I purchased at Galeries. I had to get on the phone with my bank to make the transaction go through. That shipping is really cheap, did you go through them or the boutique?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

To anyone who has had their FLP for years or a long while, how are they? I think the recent chatter has been between us who are waiting for ours, and I'd love to hear more about how the bags have held up. I read that yellow edging is more likely to show wear, but gosh is it appealing. Please share any thoughts/reviews on wear and tear, be it positive or negative!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> To anyone who has had their FLP for years or a long while, how are they? I think the recent chatter has been between us who are waiting for ours, and I'd love to hear more about how the bags have held up. I read that yellow edging is more likely to show wear, but gosh is it appealing. Please share any thoughts/reviews on wear and tear, be it positive or negative!


I'm a newbie to the brand, but I have had my medium for about 8 months and it has held up great. The leather has softened significantly and the canvas looks brand new. I'm pretty careful with my bag so I don't have any scuff marks, but on the occasion I bump into things, I can easily "rub" the leather either with my finger or use a leather moisturizer. 

I think the quality of the bags are amazing and hold up just as well as my other premier designer bags I've owned. I personally have chosen this brand over LV and have gotten rid of all my LV bags, with the exception of one bag and a couple SLGs. With LV, I don't like how I have to baby vachetta and I never really liked the plastic feel of LV's treated leather. But that's just me


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> Congrats! Did you just but the bag only? And the declining part, hat's what happened to me, too, when I purchased at Galeries. I had to get on the phone with my bank to make the transaction go through. That shipping is really cheap, did you go through them or the boutique?



Just the tote as I'm still on the waitlist for the gun pouchette. Yes I did purchase from the Galeries.


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Just the tote as I'm still on the waitlist for the gun pouchette. Yes I did purchase from the Galeries.


I figured since the shipping was low. It is definitely cheaper to go through Galeries. The boutique charges twice as much.


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> I figured since the shipping was low. It is definitely cheaper to go through Galeries. The boutique charges twice as much.



Really, that's good to know I think I will only purchase from the Galeries then. I'm still waiting for stock of the gun pouchette and think I may get a 19 pouch also.


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> Finally completed my purchase, payment was a pain since the fraud alert keep popping up and declining payment., I had to have a bank rep on phone as I submitted payment to make it go through [emoji23]
> Also shipping price was 40eur for DB32 to California, not bad I figured it would be more.



Congrats!  Enjoy your DB!  I also had mine shipped to CA earlier this  year, but was charged 80E.  Just curious, which shipping company did FLP Galeries Lafayette use?


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

bellebellebelle19 said:


> To anyone who has had their FLP for years or a long while, how are they? I think the recent chatter has been between us who are waiting for ours, and I'd love to hear more about how the bags have held up. I read that yellow edging is more likely to show wear, but gosh is it appealing. Please share any thoughts/reviews on wear and tear, be it positive or negative!


My husband's wallet is showed wear and tear not long after we purchased it. They replaced it in February 2016 and it is now showing wear and tear again. The customer service is great but I'm not sure we will want to purchase a wallet again. It's fraying on the crease at the bottom.  The same thing happened with the first wallet. I mean wallets get a lot of use but my current wallet looks pretty brand new and I've had it for 2 years. I love faure le page so I'm hoping other people chime into say a different story on the bags or other accessories.


----------



## liz_

KMARIEA said:


> Congrats!  Enjoy your DB!  I also had mine shipped to CA earlier this  year, but was charged 80E.  Just curious, which shipping company did FLP Galeries Lafayette use?



The receipt says Chronopost, and says delivery 10-20 days? What did your receipt say in regards to carrier and delivery time?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> My husband's wallet is showed wear and tear not long after we purchased it. They replaced it in February 2016 and it is now showing wear and tear again. The customer service is great but I'm not sure we will want to purchase a wallet again. It's fraying on the crease at the bottom.  The same thing happened with the first wallet. I mean wallets get a lot of use but my current wallet looks pretty brand new and I've had it for 2 years. I love faure le page so I'm hoping other people chime into say a different story on the bags or other accessories.



Thanks so much for sharing! Yes, it would be nice to hear about the bags, but it's important to hear about the quality of the brand overall. 

When you say grating, do you mean the canvas or the edge paint? Would you mind sharing a photo? Thanks again!


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> The receipt says Chronopost, and says delivery 10-20 days? What did your receipt say in regards to carrier and delivery time?



The Rue Cambon store sent mine via TNT, and it arrived in California in 3 business days.

Given the price difference, I wouldn't mind using  Chronopost (part of La Poste) for my next purchase as long they continue to providing ad valorem insurance.


----------



## lms910

Ordered my DB last Tuesday and she just got here!!! Fedex delivered her! 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Total was $760 so no customs!


----------



## lms910

Its the 37 in taupe! The taupe is a great neutral!
For reference here it is next to my LV Totally:




Also for color here it is next to me etoupe Evelyne!




They are pretty close-FLP might be a bit more gray!


----------



## lms910

I just reached out for a second order for the matching pochette 29 and the small zip coin purse in black . Let me know if anyone wants modeling pics.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lms910 said:


> I just reached out for a second order for the matching pochette 29 and the small zip coin purse in black . Let me know if anyone wants modeling pics.


I would love modeling pics!! And congrats on the new lovely bag! Please share more of your thoughts when you've had some time with her (:


----------



## shup

liz_ said:


> The receipt says Chronopost, and says delivery 10-20 days? What did your receipt say in regards to carrier and delivery time?


 
I'm in California too! Since the galeries looks like it will be faster in getting stock than the maison.. at least in  responding to me, could you please update on the delivery process and how you're able to track your package, who delivers etc? Excited to hear about It! Thank you in advance


----------



## liz_

shup said:


> I'm in California too! Since the galeries looks like it will be faster in getting stock than the maison.. at least in  responding to me, could you please update on the delivery process and how you're able to track your package, who delivers etc? Excited to hear about It! Thank you in advance



Yes no problem, I will keep you posted [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Ordered my DB last Tuesday and she just got here!!! Fedex delivered her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670545
> 
> View attachment 3670552
> 
> View attachment 3670553
> 
> 
> Total was $760 so no customs!



Yay congrats! I made sure to only buy the tote to avoid getting hit with a custom fee so, next I will order the 2 pouchette to keep it below the $800., I would love the see model pics [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

Just to give everyone and idea of prices My total was $698.07 shipped (40eur) for a DB 32 one tone


----------



## lms910

So I changed out of my pjs to give you all some pics. Im a 6 month pregnant size 0-2 and about 5'5" for reference!


----------



## lms910

Its definitely a large bag but I am excited because it will be great for baby goodies!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

lms910 said:


> Ordered my DB last Tuesday and she just got here!!! Fedex delivered her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670545
> 
> View attachment 3670552
> 
> View attachment 3670553
> 
> 
> Total was $760 so no customs!


Congratulations on your DB!!! It looks fantastic, even your kitty is intrigued by it (or maybe by the box ) This forum is keeping me more and more excited for my trip to Paris which is in 1 month's time .

I was just wondering if it is better to get the original DB or the DB with the yellow edging. Read a bit here that the yellow edging cracks and falls off easily and on top of that, I'm staying in a country which 80% Humidity is a daily event!


----------



## KMARIEA

lms910 said:


> Its definitely a large bag but I am excited because it will be great for baby goodies!!!


Congrats, looks fabulous! As a mom with a 4yr old and 1yr old, I can confirm it works great for baby stuff!  I even packed my pump in my DB 37.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lms910 said:


> Its definitely a large bag but I am excited because it will be great for baby goodies!!!



Looks great on your frame and seems perfect for your needs!!



Angie Ong said:


> Congratulations on your DB!!! It looks fantastic, even your kitty is intrigued by it (or maybe by the box ) This forum is keeping me more and more excited for my trip to Paris which is in 1 month's time .
> 
> I was just wondering if it is better to get the original DB or the DB with the yellow edging. Read a bit here that the yellow edging cracks and falls off easily and on top of that, I'm staying in a country which 80% Humidity is a daily event!



I'm wondering the same! Maybe someone who has had yellow edging for a while can tell us their experience? I love the way it looks though…


----------



## melulo

KMARIEA said:


> The Rue Cambon store sent mine via TNT, and it arrived in California in 3 business days.
> 
> Given the price difference, I wouldn't mind using  Chronopost (part of La Poste) for my next purchase as long they continue to providing ad valorem insurance.



Hello! I am in the process of ordering the exact same bag that you have - DB 37 in Paris Blue with yellow lining and a yellow tassle. Anais just emailed that it is back in stock. We haven't completed the sale yet. I know that the price has increased since you purchased. Did your purchase exceed $800, and if so, I'm curious if the Duty tax was calculated on the difference in the total amount minus $800 or the total purchase price. Thanks!


----------



## liz_

So it looks like the Galeries shipping is cheaper but much slower they informed me it will take 7-10 days after shipping my item and they still haven't shipped it. I personally would rather have the option to pick my shipping method and would have paid extra for faster shipping.


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> So it looks like the Galeries shipping is cheaper but much slower they informed me it will take 7-10 days after shipping my item and they still haven't shipped it. I personally would rather have the option to pick my shipping method and would have paid extra for faster shipping.


I was doing research in this forum and Galeries is notoriously slow with shipping out any items (whether it is their own department store items or through a popup). It is annoying, but nothing that FLP can alleviate.

When the item does get shipped, Chronopost delivery is very quick, even faster than TNT, at least in my experience with both. Both Chronopost and TNT switch to FedEx when they hit the States.


----------



## yoshiko

melulo said:


> Hello! I am in the process of ordering the exact same bag that you have - DB 37 in Paris Blue with yellow lining and a yellow tassle. Anais just emailed that it is back in stock. We haven't completed the sale yet. I know that the price has increased since you purchased. Did your purchase exceed $800, and if so, I'm curious if the Duty tax was calculated on the difference in the total amount minus $800 or the total purchase price. Thanks!



I believe it will be the total purchase price that is taxed about 9%


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> I was doing research in this forum and Galeries is notoriously slow with shipping out any items (whether it is their own department store items or through a popup). It is annoying, but nothing that FLP can alleviate.
> 
> When the item does get shipped, Chronopost delivery is very quick, even faster than TNT, at least in my experience with both. Both Chronopost and TNT switch to FedEx when they hit the States.



Awesome thank you for the info! I hope it ships soon.


----------



## bernz84

Yeah, I felt bad for my SA because I waited 3 days until Galeries FINALLY dispatched my package. It was really annoying, but this is not uncommon. Galeries tends to ship late for other customers in the EU who order through their website. Again, just read about this through archived threads, lol. Apparently they haven't improved much over the years.

I will say that I think the Galeries Lafayette packaging is much better than the main Boutique. Other than that I don't completely recommend first time customers to go through Galeries unless you want to save money and/or they have something you want and the Boutique doesn't have it. However, I will say that I liked the SA I worked with at Galeries and plan to buy from her directly in the future.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Yeah, I felt bad for my SA because I waited 3 days until Galeries FINALLY dispatched my package. It was really annoying, but this is not uncommon. Galeries tends to ship late for other customers in the EU who order through their website. Again, just read about this through archived threads, lol. Apparently they haven't improved much over the years.
> 
> I will say that I think the Galeries Lafayette packaging is much better than the main Boutique. Other than that I don't completely recommend first time customers to go through Galeries unless you want to save money and/or they have something you want and the Boutique doesn't have it. However, I will say that I liked the SA I worked with at Galeries and plan to buy from her directly in the future.



Would you mind sharing details about the difference in packaging? (:

That's kind of funny, since usually nice packaging costs more!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would you mind sharing details about the difference in packaging? (:
> 
> That's kind of funny, since usually nice packaging costs more!


Oh it's nothing that special, haha. I just noticed that Galeries used a bigger box and had protective packaging thread (?) whereas with the Boutique they use smaller boxes that are flatter.


----------



## KMARIEA

melulo said:


> Hello! I am in the process of ordering the exact same bag that you have - DB 37 in Paris Blue with yellow lining and a yellow tassle. Anais just emailed that it is back in stock. We haven't completed the sale yet. I know that the price has increased since you purchased. Did your purchase exceed $800, and if so, I'm curious if the Duty tax was calculated on the difference in the total amount minus $800 or the total purchase price. Thanks!



Yay!  Glad to hear you'll be receiving it soon!  My purchase did not exceed $800 (DB 37 + tassel - not including shipping  - was just under $800 and it cleared as a Section 321 entry, no duties).  According to the US Customs website, it appears that one pays duty on the total value of the goods.

And regarding the yellow edging: I've used my bag very regularly for 3 months, in cold weather, and so far the edging holds up well and hasn't cracked.  The edging is not really a pigment, but instead a smooth, hardy, flexible coating made with some type of urethane (?), but it doesn't feel like "plastic" at all (someone help me out with the term for this material).   You definitely can't scratch off the edging  with your nails and it doesn't disappear like the rouge-colored glaze on an LV Neverfull.


----------



## melulo

KMARIEA said:


> Yay!  Glad to hear you'll be receiving it soon!  My purchase did not exceed $800 (DB 37 + tassel - not including shipping  - was just under $800 and it cleared as a Section 321 entry, no duties).  According to the US Customs website, it appears that one pays duty on the total value of the goods.
> 
> And regarding the yellow edging: I've used my bag very regularly for 3 months, in cold weather, and so far the edging holds up well and hasn't cracked.  The edging is not really a pigment, but instead a smooth, hardy, flexible coating made with some type of urethane (?), but it doesn't feel like "plastic" at all (someone help me out with the term for this material).   You definitely can't scratch off the edging  with your nails and it doesn't disappear like the rouge-colored glaze on an LV Neverfull.



Ah, that's it! Thanks for the Customs info. And thank you for the report on the lining! Do you know if it has a warranty of some kind? I'm asking because I read a comment that they replaced a wallet when it fell apart early. Still waiting to hear back from Anais at FLP for an official invoice for the bag + tassle and shipping. She initially quoted the bag with and without tax. Do you know which price I will pay on this mail order? For the DB 37 Paris Blue with Yellow lining, she quoted 830€ with taxes (691,67 € Tax Free). If I am able to purchase the bag only (no tassle) tax-free, maybe I can escape the Customs tax. I also reached out to the Galeries for a quote, and Liza replied that they also have this bag in stock... just awaiting a quote from her, too. From what I read, sounds like Galeries will have cheaper shipping, but as a 1st time buyer, it may be safer to buy direct from FLP.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

KMARIEA said:


> Yay!  Glad to hear you'll be receiving it soon!  My purchase did not exceed $800 (DB 37 + tassel - not including shipping  - was just under $800 and it cleared as a Section 321 entry, no duties).  According to the US Customs website, it appears that one pays duty on the total value of the goods.
> 
> And regarding the yellow edging: I've used my bag very regularly for 3 months, in cold weather, and so far the edging holds up well and hasn't cracked.  The edging is not really a pigment, but instead a smooth, hardy, flexible coating made with some type of urethane (?), but it doesn't feel like "plastic" at all (someone help me out with the term for this material).   You definitely can't scratch off the edging  with your nails and it doesn't disappear like the rouge-colored glaze on an LV Neverfull.



Thanks so much for sharing!! If anything odd does happen with the quality of your bag, please let us know [emoji4] I won't be able to buy my bag for another 2 months anyway - I'm going to Tokyo in June and I want to see the FLP bags in person there before I make the plunge.


----------



## KMARIEA

melulo said:


> Ah, that's it! Thanks for the Customs info. And thank you for the report on the lining! Do you know if it has a warranty of some kind? I'm asking because I read a comment that they replaced a wallet when it fell apart early. Still waiting to hear back from Anais at FLP for an official invoice for the bag + tassle and shipping. She initially quoted the bag with and without tax. Do you know which price I will pay on this mail order? For the DB 37 Paris Blue with Yellow lining, she quoted 830€ with taxes (691,67 € Tax Free). If I am able to purchase the bag only (no tassle) tax-free, maybe I can escape the Customs tax. I also reached out to the Galeries for a quote, and Liza replied that they also have this bag in stock... just awaiting a quote from her, too. From what I read, sounds like Galeries will have cheaper shipping, but as a 1st time buyer, it may be safer to buy direct from FLP.


Happy to help!  
I never asked about a warranty, I kinda just assumed they operate the same way LV does (ie: no formal warranty, but if they inspect the piece and deem it's flawed, then they'll replace or repair).
Yes, it seems like you should be able to avoid the US customs duty if you only order the bag (depending on the price increase and current exchange rate, you might be able to add the tassel and keep everything just under $800USD).  
I think you should be fine purchasing from either location.  But I must say, my experience with the Rue Cambon boutique was awesome: super responsive to every little question, super nice, quick shipping, SA  emailed me after the goods arrived to see if everything was ok.


----------



## melulo

KMARIEA said:


> Happy to help!
> I never asked about a warranty, I kinda just assumed they operate the same way LV does (ie: no formal warranty, but if they inspect the piece and deem it's flawed, then they'll replace or repair).
> Yes, it seems like you should be able to avoid the US customs duty if you only order the bag (depending on the price increase and current exchange rate, you might be able to add the tassel and keep everything just under $800USD).
> I think you should be fine purchasing from either location.  But I must say, my experience with the Rue Cambon boutique was awesome: super responsive to every little question, super nice, quick shipping, SA  emailed me after the goods arrived to see if everything was ok.



Good to know! The total for bag and tassle came back at 791 Euro. So with the exchange rate the value is just under $850. Barely exceeded!


----------



## knemrac

KMARIEA said:


> Happy to help!
> I never asked about a warranty, I kinda just assumed they operate the same way LV does (ie: no formal warranty, but if they inspect the piece and deem it's flawed, then they'll replace or repair).
> Yes, it seems like you should be able to avoid the US customs duty if you only order the bag (depending on the price increase and current exchange rate, you might be able to add the tassel and keep everything just under $800USD).
> I think you should be fine purchasing from either location.  But I must say, my experience with the Rue Cambon boutique was awesome: super responsive to every little question, super nice, quick shipping, SA  emailed me after the goods arrived to see if everything was ok.



Hi all I'm new to this - was planning to get a Goyard st louis, but decided that I need a more sturdier tote, I think this would be my "next best tote"? 

After reading all of your helpful threads, I managed to email both FLP and Galeries Lafayette looking for the daily battle 32 tote bag in Gris Acier Noir. 

from FLP:
- 1 Daily Battle 32 in Steel Grey with Black leather : 616,67€ without VAT
Expedition fee: 60 € including insurance, NOT including local custom duties which will be the charges of the client.
TOTAL = 676.67€ = $725.23

from Galeries:
The price for Daily Battle 32 is 740 euros. The shipping order for that item will be around 40 euros excluding the custom fee that you will pay in your country. 
TOTAL = 780€ = $835.98

I read before I thought Galeries would be cheaper in total - do these numbers seem right to you? What other hidden costs am I missing?

Thank you!


----------



## bernz84

knemrac said:


> Hi all I'm new to this - was planning to get a Goyard st louis, but decided that I need a more sturdier tote, I think this would be my "next best tote"?
> 
> After reading all of your helpful threads, I managed to email both FLP and Galeries Lafayette looking for the daily battle 32 tote bag in Gris Acier Noir.
> 
> from FLP:
> - 1 Daily Battle 32 in Steel Grey with Black leather : 616,67€ without VAT
> Expedition fee: 60 € including insurance, NOT including local custom duties which will be the charges of the client.
> TOTAL = 676.67€ = $725.23
> 
> from Galeries:
> The price for Daily Battle 32 is 740 euros. The shipping order for that item will be around 40 euros excluding the custom fee that you will pay in your country.
> TOTAL = 780€ = $835.98
> 
> I read before I thought Galeries would be cheaper in total - do these numbers seem right to you? What other hidden costs am I missing?
> 
> Thank you!


The Galeries price is with VAT.


----------



## knemrac

bernz84 said:


> The Galeries price is with VAT.


oh - ok thanks! 

Both places kept mentioning custom fees.. will I be charged any? Which place to you recommend to purchase from without hassle? I know Galeries is 20€ cheaper but if that's more hassle, I'd rather pay more from FLP...


----------



## bernz84

knemrac said:


> oh - ok thanks!
> 
> Both places kept mentioning custom fees.. will I be charged any? Which place to you recommend to purchase from without hassle? I know Galeries is 20€ cheaper but if that's more hassle, I'd rather pay more from FLP...


I think they just mention custom fees because it is part of their standardized scripted email (re: copy/paste) they send when they reply. All countries have different money limits with customs and Faure Le Page has a wide international client base. As nice as the SAs are, I don't think they're writing fully unique, personalized emails to each person they reply to because they don't have time for that. Also, they wouldn't know what the custom fees are for each country and it's really not on them to know, anyway.

If you are in the US, you have to go under $800 USD to avoid custom taxes. I'm not sure what the limits are in other countries.

I think in general it's just better to go through the main boutique and only use Galeries as an option. However, I liked my SA at Galeries and would rather buy from her than at the main boutique.


----------



## Angie Ong

KMARIEA said:


> Yay!  Glad to hear you'll be receiving it soon!  My purchase did not exceed $800 (DB 37 + tassel - not including shipping  - was just under $800 and it cleared as a Section 321 entry, no duties).  According to the US Customs website, it appears that one pays duty on the total value of the goods.
> 
> And regarding the yellow edging: I've used my bag very regularly for 3 months, in cold weather, and so far the edging holds up well and hasn't cracked.  The edging is not really a pigment, but instead a smooth, hardy, flexible coating made with some type of urethane (?), but it doesn't feel like "plastic" at all (someone help me out with the term for this material).   You definitely can't scratch off the edging  with your nails and it doesn't disappear like the rouge-colored glaze on an LV Neverfull.


Thanks for your reply for your bag. Not too sure about the term for the material but definitely boost my confidence in getting one with the yellow trimming.  I'm definitely more determined to get 1 DB in this trip. I will also be going to get the limited Pochette Zip Mess that they have too. Just hope that they will still have stock when I get there since they are not able to reserve it till I'm there!!! 

Before reading this thread and emailing Faure Le Page, I was going to get a Goyard Belvedere MM. However, after the numerous informative email from Faure Le Page SA, Qiwen. Not I'm not too sure if I'm getting any Goyard (or maybe)!!


----------



## melulo

bernz84 said:


> I think they just mention custom fees because it is part of their standardized scripted email (re: copy/paste) they send when they reply. All countries have different money limits with customs and Faure Le Page has a wide international client base. As nice as the SAs are, I don't think they're writing fully unique, personalized emails to each person they reply to because they don't have time for that. Also, they wouldn't know what the custom fees are for each country and it's really not on them to know, anyway.
> 
> If you are in the US, you have to go under $800 USD to avoid custom taxes. I'm not sure what the limits are in other countries.
> 
> I think in general it's just better to go through the main boutique and only use Galeries as an option. However, I liked my SA at Galeries and would rather buy from her than at the main boutique.



I am awaiting my payment link to complete my 791 Euro purchase ($850). Are you aware of what additional Customs or border processing fees I might incur, other than the 9% duty tax?


----------



## melulo

KMARIEA said:


> Yay!  Glad to hear you'll be receiving it soon!  My purchase did not exceed $800 (DB 37 + tassel - not including shipping  - was just under $800 and it cleared as a Section 321 entry, no duties).  According to the US Customs website, it appears that one pays duty on the total value of the goods.
> 
> And regarding the yellow edging: I've used my bag very regularly for 3 months, in cold weather, and so far the edging holds up well and hasn't cracked.  The edging is not really a pigment, but instead a smooth, hardy, flexible coating made with some type of urethane (?), but it doesn't feel like "plastic" at all (someone help me out with the term for this material).   You definitely can't scratch off the edging  with your nails and it doesn't disappear like the rouge-colored glaze on an LV Neverfull.



Wanted to share this information I just got from Anais at FLP: 
The yellow edgings are hand painted and consequently and more delicate than classic ones. If the yellow edgings on your bag crack, we will send it back to our workshop to get it repaired.


----------



## Angie Ong

melulo said:


> Wanted to share this information I just got from Anais at FLP:
> The yellow edgings are hand painted and consequently and more delicate than classic ones. If the yellow edgings on your bag crack, we will send it back to our workshop to get it repaired.



Wow hand painted... Thanks for the info..Did the SA also told you how long it last and how they justify by a wear and tear or a defect in bag itself? 

If I get the yellow edging DB, I will try to make the most of it and be extremely careful. But the daily weather where I stay is 80% humidity so that keeps ringing in my head if it is suitable for this delicate spec of the bag. But I really Love the style of it!


----------



## bernz84

melulo said:


> I am awaiting my payment link to complete my 791 Euro purchase ($850). Are you aware of what additional Customs or border processing fees I might incur, other than the 9% duty tax?


There will probably be a broker fee. It cost me $35; not sure if this varies or not. _That _actually pissed me off. Customs fees I can understand but a broker fee???


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> There will probably be a broker fee. It cost me $35; not sure if this varies or not. _That _actually pissed me off. Customs fees I can understand but a broker fee???



Does everyone get a broker fee? That's BS when you pay shipping it should cover that.


----------



## melulo

Angie Ong said:


> Wow hand painted... Thanks for the info..Did the SA also told you how long it last and how they justify by a wear and tear or a defect in bag itself?
> 
> If I get the yellow edging DB, I will try to make the most of it and be extremely careful. But the daily weather where I stay is 80% humidity so that keeps ringing in my head if it is suitable for this delicate spec of the bag. But I really Love the style of it!



I hear you. I live in Nebraska, which has high humidity during the summer. I am presentely debating this, but ultimately, I think I'm going to go for yellow lining because I just love the overall effect. She did not mention how they determine standard wear/tear of defect. I shall ask and let you know!


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Does everyone get a broker fee? *That's BS when you pay shipping it should cover that.*


That's exactly what I thought, hence it made me angry.  Why should I get a broker fee because I went over $800??? It makes no sense considering I've done purchases below the $800 threshold and was never charged for a broker fee for any of those transactions. So ridiculous!

I don't know if everyone gets a broker fee after $800 but I did. Ugh.


----------



## melulo

liz_ said:


> Does everyone get a broker fee? That's BS when you pay shipping it should cover that.


Does the broker fee go to the shop or is it for US Customs processing? First timer over here. #rookie


----------



## bernz84

melulo said:


> Does the broker fee go to the shop or is it for US Customs processing? First timer over here. #rookie


Honestly, I have no idea, sorry. I just know I had to pay for everything in full (customs, broker fee, plus a $5 admin fee) before Customs would release my package.


----------



## melulo

bernz84 said:


> Honestly, I have no idea, sorry. I just know I had to pay for everything in full (customs, broker fee, plus a $5 admin fee) before Customs would release my package.



It's cool. Just so I have my estimates straight, Customs fee is 9% of the US Value the full purchase + $35 broker + $5 admin?


----------



## bernz84

melulo said:


> It's cool. Just so I have my estimates straight, Customs fee is 9% of the US Value the full purchase + $35 broker + $5 admin?


Yes, but again, this applies to what I went through. It could vary from state to state though, and I wouldn't be able to answer that.


----------



## melulo

All-in-all, still cheaper than a trip to Paris, and cheaper than comparable (more established) designer brands!


----------



## Angie Ong

melulo said:


> I hear you. I live in Nebraska, which has high humidity during the summer. I am presentely debating this, but ultimately, I think I'm going to go for yellow lining because I just love the overall effect. She did not mention how they determine standard wear/tear of defect. I shall ask and let you know!



Thank you Melulo. Appreciate lots. I love how the yellow edging will make the bag look too, it just looks outstanding and pleasing to eyes hehehe.. 

Best thing is that this Great Brand is also under the radar and I only vividly seeing 1 before compare to 1 LV every 1 min.  I'm really excited as it is gonna be the 1st brand to start my collection!!! 

Ps. I just hope my boyfriend will not kill me once he is known to mine future intentions... hahahaha...


----------



## melulo

I'm in the same boat! Love that you don't see FLP on every shoulder. I actually did not know this branded existed until my Goyard reserach led me to this thread. This is also my first designer bag : )


----------



## Angie Ong

melulo said:


> I'm in the same boat! Love that you don't see FLP on every shoulder. I actually did not know this branded existed until my Goyard reserach led me to this thread. This is also my first designer bag : )



I see, we are the same too I found FLP from my Goyard Research ... I'm pretty sure that you are feeling the same anxiety as me to owning a Nice bag for ourselves...  I'm talking about it so much after I discovered FLP because I do not want to back out in buying something that I really like. Back out so many times in Paris at LV that my BF was feeling quite uncertain about my decision to spend on a nice bag...


----------



## anmldr1

bernz84 said:


> I'm a newbie to the brand, but I have had my medium for about 8 months and it has held up great. The leather has softened significantly and the canvas looks brand new. I'm pretty careful with my bag so I don't have any scuff marks, but on the occasion I bump into things, I can easily "rub" the leather either with my finger or use a leather moisturizer.
> 
> I think the quality of the bags are amazing and hold up just as well as my other premier designer bags I've owned. I personally have chosen this brand over LV and have gotten rid of all my LV bags, with the exception of one bag and a couple SLGs. With LV, I don't like how I have to baby vachetta and I never really liked the plastic feel of LV's treated leather. But that's just me


I have had my bag for a little less then three years...the yellow on the edges has scuffed...but overall the bag is in great shape!!  it's not cracking like my goyard....hope this helps


----------



## lms910

I just placed my second order from Galeries (ordered from Boutique first time) and yes shipping was less. Arrival time says 5-20 days so we shall see! Got a pochette and a small zip coin purse. I think the customer service was equal for both but the shipping was almost half the price for Galeries.


----------



## bernz84

anmldr1 said:


> I have had my bag for a little less then three years...the yellow on the edges has scuffed...but overall the bag is in great shape!!  it's not cracking like my goyard....hope this helps


I think the bags are excellent quality. The coated canvas print on my Daily Battle has held up _extremely_ well considering what I put my bag through. Meanwhile, my LV canvas shows some chipping within 5-6 months. I am a little hesitant with the SLGs from Faure Le Page, though. I've read a couple posts on this thread that they don't hold up very well...


----------



## anmldr1

bernz84 said:


> I think the bags are excellent quality. The coated canvas print on my Daily Battle has held up _extremely_ well considering what I put my bag through. Meanwhile, my LV canvas shows some chipping within 5-6 months. I am a little hesitant with the SLGs from Faure Le Page, though. I've read a couple posts on this thread that they don't hold up very well...



I have a zip around large wallet that I purchased 2 years ago...it's perfect...I used it daily for about a year and a half...I didn't seem to have all the issues that everyone else was having


----------



## bellebellebelle19

anmldr1 said:


> I have had my bag for a little less then three years...the yellow on the edges has scuffed...but overall the bag is in great shape!!  it's not cracking like my goyard....hope this helps



Ooh, would you mind please sharing pictures? I'm trying to decide if I really need to spend the extra €50 on the yellow edging. It's a big purchase for me in many ways, and I would like it to last reasonably well! I'd love to see your edges to see if I could live with the look (:


----------



## KMARIEA

*Yellow edging*: so I started lurking around a leatherwork community site (mix of pros and hobbyists) to see what "rubbery" material is commonly used for edging on leather goods.

There are several companies that manufacture a "rubber-like" edging for fashion houses (the brands cited are mostly Italian or French).  Stahl is the edging supplier for Hermes. The leatherwork people tend to give this and other brands good marks.   I wonder if FLP uses the same since Stahl makes an edging in yellow?

Stahl: http://leatherworker.net/forum/topic/60084-found-hermes-edge-paint/
https://www.rmleathersupply.com/products/vernis-edge-paint-made-in-france

Giardini: http://www.leatheredgepaint.com/portfolio/plus-matte-leather-edge-paint/

I was looking at a photo of the regular DB *without *yellow edging, and it looks like the straps also have a smooth edging, but the pigment matches the strap.  Can anyone who owns a DB without yellow edging confirm if they have a smooth edging on their straps? If so, how is the grey/blue/red/green edging holding up?  I wonder if its the same edging as the yellow, but just tinted to exactly match the strap (so wear and tear is perhaps less evident than with the yellow)?

Thanks!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Some pricings + shipping info I got yesterday:




Also, the tax discount is actually not 20%, but rather ~16.66%. Which is still not bad, considering the tax refund when actually visiting Paris is only about 12%.


----------



## liz_

I'm really annoyed that my item still hasn't shipped and I emailed them and they said they're going to check on my payment it's been four days since I paid for it.


----------



## Piinktulip

anmldr1 said:


> I have had my bag for a little less then three years...the yellow on the edges has scuffed...but overall the bag is in great shape!!  it's not cracking like my goyard....hope this helps



I had my DB for 3 years and threads have frayed a little on my strap. Just to share the wear and tear. 
Sorry for the messy background !!

Fyi I don't baby my bags


----------



## Tehrmann1981

liz_ said:


> Your welcome, I can't wait for your reveal pic! I want to get the size 37 soon.



Hi Liz! I received my Tote! I was here April 7 asking questions about how I can reach them. Sharing my experience and excitement here for others who are interested in buying from FLP. I emailed the one in Rue Cambon and the wonderful SA Louise answered me so patiently. Our exchange last 6 days because I made other purchase aside from the Daily Battle in Ivresse Red 37. I have the Ruban with the armor head and the tassel key chain in yellow and Ivresse Red canvas on top. I payed via system pay using my cc last April 17 and I received my items 9:30 AM April 20. I did not pay any custom fees or handling fees how awesome is that??? I payed all this below:

Daily Battle 37 in Ivresse Red with yellow edging: 691,67€ TAX FREE
Yellow tassel with Ivresse Red on top canvas: 104,17€ TAX FREE

Ruban Ivresse Red: 108,33€ TAX FREE

Armor Head Medal: 41,67€ TAX FREE

Shipping fees: 80€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER

Total: 1025,83€

The material is excellent. I like it more than my Goyard St. Louis and LV Neverfull no kidding. It is sturdy and really elegant. My heart is seriously jumping right now yeyeyeyey. I want to get the wallets that were shown here like the zippy. I noticed that LV quality has deteriorated so much lately.  Thank you all for your help. Hugs!!


----------



## knemrac

I just placed an order of the DB32 from FLP today!!! Depends on how much I like it when i receive it, i might get the calibre pochette 

The whole process for me was stumble across this forum when I was actually reading about Goyard st louis but i feel like EVERYone has the Goyard now and looking for something more "cool" and "exclusive"

I started emailing Qiwen from FLP and she was very helpful and responded quickly (like right away) - have to catch her the right time thou (for me it was from 8am - 10am EST) She sent me a lot of useful pics, and there are a whole bunch on their facebook page too - surprised she didn't refer me to that... but anyways, with the help of Qiwen and this forum, I pull the trigger to purchase the DB 32 within ~2 weeks of knowing this brand lol. I also managed to use a credit card that doesn't charge me foreign transaction fees, and no tax, just pay shipping.

within 15 min i paid online from the link they opened for me, they shipped it and have a tracking number! I'm getting so excited now!


----------



## bernz84

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi Liz! I received my Tote! I was here April 7 asking questions about how I can reach them. Sharing my experience and excitement here for others who are interested in buying from FLP. I emailed the one in Rue Cambon and the wonderful SA Louise answered me so patiently. Our exchange last 6 days because I made other purchase aside from the Daily Battle in Ivresse Red 37. I have the Ruban with the armor head and the tassel key chain in yellow and Ivresse Red canvas on top. I payed via system pay using my cc last April 17 and I received my items 9:30 AM April 20. I did not pay any custom fees or handling fees how awesome is that??? I payed all this below:
> 
> Daily Battle 37 in Ivresse Red with yellow edging: 691,67€ TAX FREE
> Yellow tassel with Ivresse Red on top canvas: 104,17€ TAX FREE
> 
> Ruban Ivresse Red: 108,33€ TAX FREE
> 
> Armor Head Medal: 41,67€ TAX FREE
> 
> Shipping fees: 80€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER
> 
> Total: 1025,83€
> 
> The material is excellent. I like it more than my Goyard St. Louis and LV Neverfull no kidding. It is sturdy and really elegant. My heart is seriously jumping right now yeyeyeyey. I want to get the wallets that were shown here like the zippy. I noticed that LV quality has deteriorated so much lately.  Thank you all for your help. Hugs!!


These are gorgeous, yay! I have to admit, I can't justify buying LV because it's just gotten so expensive for what it is.  I'm hoping that prices with FLP stay reasonable for a little bit longer, although I have a feeling prices will go up in time...

As for customs, I would wait at a couple weeks until you know you are in the clear. I think some people got their bill mailed to them weeks after their purchases from the boutique...although if they don't send you one, then


----------



## knemrac

oh - FYI - not sure if someone posted this link already but the realreal has some good detailed pics for some FLP's!

https://www.therealreal.com/products?keywords=Fauré Le Page


----------



## Tehrmann1981

bernz84 said:


> These are gorgeous, yay! I have to admit, I can't justify buying LV because it's just gotten so expensive for what it is.  I'm hoping that prices with FLP stay reasonable for a little bit longer, although I have a feeling prices will go up in time...
> 
> As for customs, I would wait at a couple weeks until you know you are in the clear. I think some people got their bill mailed to them weeks after their purchases from the boutique...although if they don't send you one, then



Hi Bernz84,

Oh ok I will wait for the fee. I just might have then because I was really expecting for it because my bill was more than 800EU. LV has deteriorated. I joined an LV group on FB to sell some of my personal LV pieces to fund new purchases like this because LV has been around too much. There's too many people wearing it and there's nothing wrong with that but I sort of got tired of the print. A lot of members from the group complain about brand new purchases. FLP pricing is still ok for now. I am buying brands with good quality that will last years. I don't baby my bags but I do take pretty good care of them so that they stay in good shape for a 12 month rotation. We don't need too many bags. I saw a photo of Nicky Hilton posted from FLP's Instagram few hours ago. She is wearing the Calibre 27. I remember she was photographed back in 2012 or earlier for wearing different bags from Goyard. That time Goyard was starting to grow popular. Looks like FLP is getting bigger too. Just my thoughts.. I want to order the pouch and the wallet too now that I see how good the quality is.


----------



## bernz84

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi Bernz84,
> 
> Oh ok I will wait for the fee. I just might have then because I was really expecting for it because my bill was more than 800EU. LV has deteriorated. I joined an LV group on FB to sell some of my personal LV pieces to fund new purchases like this because LV has been around too much. There's too many people wearing it and there's nothing wrong with that but I sort of got tired of the print. A lot of members from the group complain about brand new purchases. FLP pricing is still ok for now. I am buying brands with good quality that will last years. I don't baby my bags but I do take pretty good care of them so that they stay in good shape for a 12 month rotation. We don't need too many bags. I saw a photo of Nicky Hilton posted from FLP's Instagram few hours ago. She is wearing the Calibre 27. I remember she was photographed back in 2012 or earlier for wearing different bags from Goyard. That time Goyard was starting to grow popular. Looks like FLP is getting bigger too. Just my thoughts.. I want to order the pouch and the wallet too now that I see how good the quality is.


Yeah, I think there are people here who've had their bill mailed to them; they ordered from the Boutique directly. For some reason I got a phone call from IBC to pay the invoice online; this was from Chronopost via Galeries Lafayette. I don't know if the difference in customs bills has to do with the different couriers used or if it had to do with the state I live in (vs. other tpfers who've had their bills mailed to them). But I do know that both TNT and Chronopost switch to FedEx when in the US. A part of me wishes that Faure Le Page wouldn't use private couriers because you are more likely to get dinged by customs as opposed to using regular EMS, although maybe they use private couriers due to security/insurance reasons. I could be totally wrong about the customs bill, so if you don't get one after a few weeks, consider yourself very lucky. 

I have to agree, I'm tired of LV; it's a nice brand but it's just too common and ultra expensive for my tastes. However, I will say one thing about LV: their SLGs are really high quality! I can never give those up!


----------



## liz_

Piinktulip said:


> I had my DB for 3 years and threads have frayed a little on my strap. Just to share the wear and tear.
> Sorry for the messy background !!
> 
> Fyi I don't baby my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673231
> View attachment 3673232



Thank you for sharing this looks like a easy fix that leather surgeons can handle but after three years that's all the wear not bad.


----------



## liz_

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi Liz! I received my Tote! I was here April 7 asking questions about how I can reach them. Sharing my experience and excitement here for others who are interested in buying from FLP. I emailed the one in Rue Cambon and the wonderful SA Louise answered me so patiently. Our exchange last 6 days because I made other purchase aside from the Daily Battle in Ivresse Red 37. I have the Ruban with the armor head and the tassel key chain in yellow and Ivresse Red canvas on top. I payed via system pay using my cc last April 17 and I received my items 9:30 AM April 20. I did not pay any custom fees or handling fees how awesome is that??? I payed all this below:
> 
> Daily Battle 37 in Ivresse Red with yellow edging: 691,67€ TAX FREE
> Yellow tassel with Ivresse Red on top canvas: 104,17€ TAX FREE
> 
> Ruban Ivresse Red: 108,33€ TAX FREE
> 
> Armor Head Medal: 41,67€ TAX FREE
> 
> Shipping fees: 80€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER
> 
> Total: 1025,83€
> 
> The material is excellent. I like it more than my Goyard St. Louis and LV Neverfull no kidding. It is sturdy and really elegant. My heart is seriously jumping right now yeyeyeyey. I want to get the wallets that were shown here like the zippy. I noticed that LV quality has deteriorated so much lately.  Thank you all for your help. Hugs!!



I love it! Congrats [emoji322] 
I can't wait to receive mine., I plan on ordering a Pouchette later., 
I agree LV has really gone down hill and then seeing there new release bags by Jeff koons they are hideous. And Goyard is just poor quality very thin canvas the bags get holes and rip just terrible. So Fauré Le Page is a Great alternative I find their bags gorgeous and understand it's great to carry a designer French bag that not everybody knows. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tehrmann1981 said:


> Hi Liz! I received my Tote! I was here April 7 asking questions about how I can reach them. Sharing my experience and excitement here for others who are interested in buying from FLP. I emailed the one in Rue Cambon and the wonderful SA Louise answered me so patiently. Our exchange last 6 days because I made other purchase aside from the Daily Battle in Ivresse Red 37. I have the Ruban with the armor head and the tassel key chain in yellow and Ivresse Red canvas on top. I payed via system pay using my cc last April 17 and I received my items 9:30 AM April 20. I did not pay any custom fees or handling fees how awesome is that??? I payed all this below:
> 
> Daily Battle 37 in Ivresse Red with yellow edging: 691,67€ TAX FREE
> Yellow tassel with Ivresse Red on top canvas: 104,17€ TAX FREE
> 
> Ruban Ivresse Red: 108,33€ TAX FREE
> 
> Armor Head Medal: 41,67€ TAX FREE
> 
> Shipping fees: 80€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER
> 
> Total: 1025,83€
> 
> The material is excellent. I like it more than my Goyard St. Louis and LV Neverfull no kidding. It is sturdy and really elegant. My heart is seriously jumping right now yeyeyeyey. I want to get the wallets that were shown here like the zippy. I noticed that LV quality has deteriorated so much lately.  Thank you all for your help. Hugs!!



Yay!!! Thank you for sharing! I want to make a very similar purchase. I was wondering if having both a medal and a tassel was overkill, but my SA Louise advised me to get a yellow tassel to pop, but to match the ruban color to the bag color so it wouldn't be overwhelming, and I'm so glad to see that you did that and that it looks great!

I would love figure out a way to attach the tassel to the same handle as the ruban without the tassel completely covering the ruban. I was thinking maybe a leather cord or a long chain in matching hardware would do the trick…

How do you like the armor head? I'm debating between the armor head and the heart! Also, how do you like the yellow edging?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just sharing more pictures from my SA:


----------



## knemrac

Does anyone know the prices for the calibre pochette's prices without VAT?


----------



## liz_

Update my order still hasn't shipped and it's been 6 days.


----------



## Tehrmann1981

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yay!!! Thank you for sharing! I want to make a very similar purchase. I was wondering if having both a medal and a tassel was overkill, but my SA Louise advised me to get a yellow tassel to pop, but to match the ruban color to the bag color so it wouldn't be overwhelming, and I'm so glad to see that you did that and that it looks great!
> 
> I would love figure out a way to attach the tassel to the same handle as the ruban without the tassel completely covering the ruban. I was thinking maybe a leather cord or a long chain in matching hardware would do the trick…
> 
> How do you like the armor head? I'm debating between the armor head and the heart! Also, how do you like the yellow edging?



Hi bellebellebelle19,

I like the yellow edging because it matches the yellow tassel. It makes the bag look more alive to me. I have a Goyard St. Louis and it does not have that option that's why for my Daily Battle to look different from Goyard as they are always mistaken as the same I chose the one with the yellow edging. I like the Armor as well because it signifies honor and courage to me, when I see knights and they wear that armor that's what i remember. It's very unique. The heart is everywhere in different forms. like pompom hearts. or crystals used as bag charms. I have never seen an armor as a bag charm ever before. It makes the bag very unique. I love it!  I'll order the gun pouch later for my car keys instead of the LV Key Cles that is very common. I think the whole FLP look is fun and unique.


----------



## Tehrmann1981

bernz84 said:


> Yeah, I think there are people here who've had their bill mailed to them; they ordered from the Boutique directly. For some reason I got a phone call from IBC to pay the invoice online; this was from Chronopost via Galeries Lafayette. I don't know if the difference in customs bills has to do with the different couriers used or if it had to do with the state I live in (vs. other tpfers who've had their bills mailed to them). But I do know that both TNT and Chronopost switch to FedEx when in the US. A part of me wishes that Faure Le Page wouldn't use private couriers because you are more likely to get dinged by customs as opposed to using regular EMS, although maybe they use private couriers due to security/insurance reasons. I could be totally wrong about the customs bill, so if you don't get one after a few weeks, consider yourself very lucky.
> 
> I have to agree, I'm tired of LV; it's a nice brand but it's just too common and ultra expensive for my tastes. However, I will say one thing about LV: their SLGs are really high quality! I can never give those up!




Yes LV SLG's are still ok. I will get the gun pouch that can be use as a key chain too instead of LV Key Cles. I think FLP is fun and unique.


----------



## Tehrmann1981

liz_ said:


> Update my order still hasn't shipped and it's been 6 days.



I hope they ship already. Let us know. Excited to see your item.


----------



## liz_

Tehrmann1981 said:


> I hope they ship already. Let us know. Excited to see your item.



I will, I'm very annoyed that my item still hasn't shipped and now it's the weekend so it looks like it won't ship til next week [emoji17]


----------



## shup

Piinktulip said:


> I had my DB for 3 years and threads have frayed a little on my strap. Just to share the wear and tear.
> Sorry for the messy background !!
> 
> Fyi I don't baby my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3673231
> View attachment 3673232


Thanks for sharing! Is the fraying just the threads or are sides actually cracking on the sides? I can't really tell.


----------



## Piinktulip

shup said:


> Thanks for sharing! Is the fraying just the threads or are sides actually cracking on the sides? I can't really tell.



It's the fraying of the threads and the sides are cracking as well   No big issue as i find their bags tough. Invested 5 already [emoji13][emoji12]


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> I will, I'm very annoyed that my item still hasn't shipped and now it's the weekend so it looks like it won't ship til next week [emoji17]


I'm so sorry, I would be annoyed too, especially since you've already completed an online transaction. Did you try phoning the Galeries Lafayette?  They should be open Saturday.  If you can't get through, try the main Rue Cambon shop and make them aware of your suboptimal customer experience/delay with the Galeries Lafayette, mgmt probably needs to come up with a more efficient fulfillment system across all locations.   Best of luck!!!


----------



## liz_

KMARIEA said:


> I'm so sorry, I would be annoyed too, especially since you've already completed an online transaction. Did you try phoning the Galeries Lafayette?  They should be open Saturday.  If you can't get through, try the main Rue Cambon shop and make them aware of your suboptimal customer experience/delay with the Galeries Lafayette, mgmt probably needs to come up with a more efficient fulfillment system across all locations.   Best of luck!!!



I emailed them yesterday and They told me its finally shipped and I should receive a tracking number from the shipping company Monday. I'm so disappointed by the service I'm not even excited about the bag any longer.


----------



## lms910

liz_ said:


> I emailed them yesterday and They told me its finally shipped and I should receive a tracking number from the shipping company Monday. I'm so disappointed by the service I'm not even excited about the bag any longer.



This makes me sad as I ordered my pochette from Galeries. My DB shipped next day from the boutique and was here in less than a week. Go boutique next time! I think you will still love it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

knemrac said:


> Does anyone know the prices for the calibre pochette's prices without VAT?


----------



## knemrac

bellebellebelle19 said:


> View attachment 3675798


whoa! thanks! I think these are japanese prices... or maybe it seems like these are not the prices for the gun pouch.. i couldn't wait to I sent an email directly to FLP :

Our *Pochette Calibre (Gun)* comes in two sizes :
Pochette Calibre 18 cm : 220 € including taxes /183,33€ excluding taxes
Pochette Calibre 22 cm : 240 € including taxes / 200€ excluding taxes

Moreover, we do have *Key ring gun pouch* available as well. Its size is smaller than 18cm as mentioned above. 
Its price is 200€ with VAT / 183,33€ excluding taxes

Waitlist on these things thou...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

knemrac said:


> whoa! thanks! I think these are japanese prices... or maybe it seems like these are not the prices for the gun pouch.. i couldn't wait to I sent an email directly to FLP :
> 
> Our *Pochette Calibre (Gun)* comes in two sizes :
> Pochette Calibre 18 cm : 220 € including taxes /183,33€ excluding taxes
> Pochette Calibre 22 cm : 240 € including taxes / 200€ excluding taxes
> 
> Moreover, we do have *Key ring gun pouch* available as well. Its size is smaller than 18cm as mentioned above.
> Its price is 200€ with VAT / 183,33€ excluding taxes
> 
> Waitlist on these things thou...



Nope, definitely not Japan! Disregarding the subject, it turns out FLP France doesn't know anything about FLP Japan. But now I realize you were asking about the Calibre Pochette, and these prices are for the Calibre crossbody LOL. Sorry for the confusion, but glad you got it figured out. Hope you get off the waitlist soon!


----------



## shup

knemrac said:


> Hi all I'm new to this - was planning to get a Goyard st louis, but decided that I need a more sturdier tote, I think this would be my "next best tote"?
> 
> After reading all of your helpful threads, I managed to email both FLP and Galeries Lafayette looking for the daily battle 32 tote bag in Gris Acier Noir.
> 
> from FLP:
> - 1 Daily Battle 32 in Steel Grey with Black leather : 616,67€ without VAT
> Expedition fee: 60 € including insurance, NOT including local custom duties which will be the charges of the client.
> TOTAL = 676.67€ = $725.23
> 
> from Galeries:
> The price for Daily Battle 32 is 740 euros. The shipping order for that item will be around 40 euros excluding the custom fee that you will pay in your country.
> TOTAL = 780€ = $835.98
> 
> I read before I thought Galeries would be cheaper in total - do these numbers seem right to you? What other hidden costs am I missing?
> 
> Thank you!


Wait... They still make grey with black edgings? I thought it was only grey with grey, blue with blue etc unless you get yellow. 

Could you share a pic if they sent it to you? 

Thank you!!


----------



## knemrac

shup said:


> Wait... They still make grey with black edgings? I thought it was only grey with grey, blue with blue etc unless you get yellow.
> 
> Could you share a pic if they sent it to you?
> 
> Thank you!!


I just got my bag today! Two days earlier than expected! They shipped it on thursday and got it today (monday)

When the SA told me the steel gray and i googled it i only saw grey with grey, so i confirmed to her that i want grey with black so thats Gris Acier Noir. See my new  ❤️ Attached!

The straps are softer than i expected it but very decent quality. The adjustable straps are a bit tight to go thru the loop lol. Other than that its a classic beauty


----------



## liz_

knemrac said:


> View attachment 3677887
> 
> I just got my bag today! Two days earlier than expected! They shipped it on thursday and got it today (monday)
> 
> When the SA told me the steel gray and i googled it i only saw grey with grey, so i confirmed to her that i want grey with black so thats Gris Acier Noir. See my new  [emoji173]️ Attached!
> 
> The straps are softer than i expected it but very decent quality. The adjustable straps are a bit tight to go thru the loop lol. Other than that its a classic beauty



Omg! Nice., I still haven't received mine or even a tracking number and it's been over a week.


----------



## yoshiko

shup said:


> Wait... They still make grey with black edgings? I thought it was only grey with grey, blue with blue etc unless you get yellow.
> 
> Could you share a pic if they sent it to you?
> 
> Thank you!!



Steel grey has grey or black leather trim and walnut brown has light brown or very dark brown (almost looks like black to me) leather trimming. You can get any of those with yellow edging too if you wanted like the grey canvas with black leather trim and yellow edging for example. The red blue and green are only with the same color or with yellow edgings.


----------



## knemrac

liz_ said:


> Omg! Nice., I still haven't received mine or even a tracking number and it's been over a week.


oh this is my first FLP bag, so i decided to order it from the FLP store, Galeries takes a longer time to reply emails - and shipping too from what i've read, that's why I didn't choose Galeries. Now i just put myself on the wait list on Galeries for the Gun pochette... i'm pretty sure it will take me months!

Good luck!


----------



## liz_

knemrac said:


> oh this is my first FLP bag, so i decided to order it from the FLP store, Galeries takes a longer time to reply emails - and shipping too from what i've read, that's why I didn't choose Galeries. Now i just put myself on the wait list on Galeries for the Gun pochette... i'm pretty sure it will take me months!
> 
> Good luck!



I didn't realize Galeries shipping was so dreadful I didn't come across any reviews on their shipping. The only reason why I purchase from them was because FLP store didn't have it in stock., I too have been on the waitlist for a month now for the gun pouchette. I'm hoping I don't have to wait too much longer for the gun pouchette I don't have much more patience with them before I lose interest and just MoveOn.


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> I didn't realize Galeries shipping was so dreadful I didn't come across any reviews on their shipping. The only reason why I purchase from them was because FLP store didn't have it in stock., I too have been on the waitlist for a month now for the gun pouchette. I'm hoping I don't have to wait too much longer for the gun pouchette I don't have much more patience with them before I lose interest and just MoveOn.


That's ridiculous. I only waited 3 days until my package was shipped. Have you emailed Galeries Lafayette directly (vd@galerieslafayette.com)?


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> That's ridiculous. I only waited 3 days until my package was shipped. Have you emailed Galeries Lafayette directly (vd@galerieslafayette.com)?



I did email them but not the same email address you posted. I just now received a tracking number after repeated emails asking for it and it didn't ship for over a week i'm just exhausted with repeated emails every day and so disappointed with their service.


----------



## marieski

lms910 said:


> I just placed my second order from Galeries (ordered from Boutique first time) and yes shipping was less. Arrival time says 5-20 days so we shall see! Got a pochette and a small zip coin purse. I think the customer service was equal for both but the shipping was almost half the price for Galeries.


Thanks for this info!


----------



## lovelylondon

I am going to order a pochette and wondered what size you felt was better 29 or 33? They are so close in size so I can't decide. I want to be able to throw it in my diaper bag with my essentials (iPhone 7 plus, keys, lipstick, maybe a powder compact, wallet) so I can grab it out easily when running an errand, etc. What would you recommend? Also, does anyone have a men's wallet? Thinking about ordering one for my husband.


----------



## bernz84

lovelylondon said:


> I am going to order a pochette and wondered what size you felt was better 29 or 33? They are so close in size so I can't decide. I want to be able to throw it in my diaper bag with my essentials (iPhone 7 plus, keys, lipstick, maybe a powder compact, wallet) so I can grab it out easily when running an errand, etc. What would you recommend?


Not sure if this helps but I have the 29 and honestly I wish I got the 19 instead. It's big; however, it fits a lot of items. You should be able to fit all that you mentioned and more if you got the 29 (the 19 wouldn't fit those things, I think). I feel like the pochette 33 and 40 are better as standalone clutches and not necessarily "catchalls" in your tote bag, if that makes any sense.


----------



## shup

knemrac said:


> View attachment 3677887
> 
> I just got my bag today! Two days earlier than expected! They shipped it on thursday and got it today (monday)
> 
> When the SA told me the steel gray and i googled it i only saw grey with grey, so i confirmed to her that i want grey with black so thats Gris Acier Noir. See my new  ❤️ Attached!
> 
> The straps are softer than i expected it but very decent quality. The adjustable straps are a bit tight to go thru the loop lol. Other than that its a classic beauty


 Wow!! That's so quick!

I have been languishing on the boutiques waitlist and I think it's been like 2.5 months at this point. The S.A. Louise emailed me back with "we have not received any stock" for the 37 grey on grey. Sigh...


----------



## liz_

UPDATE.. So the nightmare continues the dramas of Fauré Le Page, they sent my item to Massachusetts! I'm in California so they put the wrong address on my package! Lord help me I don't understand why I'm having such a hard time. Thankfully FedEx called me to say there's no address and I said yes there is i've lived here 15 years and he said in Massachusetts I said no in California [emoji23]


----------



## lovelylondon

Anyone know what size pochette is this? It looks perfect to me.


----------



## marieski

liz_ said:


> UPDATE.. So the nightmare continues the dramas of Fauré Le Page, they sent my item to Massachusetts! I'm in California so they put the wrong address on my package! Lord help me I don't understand why I'm having such a hard time. Thankfully FedEx called me to say there's no address and I said yes there is i've lived here 15 years and he said in Massachusetts I said no in California [emoji23]


Ugh! It's stressing me out just following your story! Hopefully it gets sorted out quickly and you love the bag so much that you forget this part!


----------



## liz_

marieski said:


> Ugh! It's stressing me out just following your story! Hopefully it gets sorted out quickly and you love the bag so much that you forget this part!



Right, well I did a post on their Instagram and they told me to direct message them the details hopefully a Manager or someone in charge resolve this issue so other people won't experience this.


----------



## rubysoma

Hi everyone! 

I've been lurking on this thread and admired the Daily Battle for a while, but decided to pull the trigger when I needed a new diaper bag (that could later be used as a park/beach tote).  A friend visiting Paris went to the boutique for me, but they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock (Daily Battle 37 in Steel Grey), so I emailed both stores and was placed on the waitlist for Galleries. Initially the boutique agreed to put me on the waitlist, but an hour later, they emailed me to say they received 1 in stock! 

They were very kind and agreed to hold on to the bag since I was on vacation and mailed it out on the 24th and I received it today (the day after I returned from vacation)! I used it immediately and already received a compliment!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

rubysoma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread and admired the Daily Battle for a while, but decided to pull the trigger when I needed a new diaper bag (that could later be used as a park/beach tote).  A friend visiting Paris went to the boutique for me, but they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock (Daily Battle 37 in Steel Grey), so I emailed both stores and was placed on the waitlist for Galleries. Initially the boutique agreed to put me on the waitlist, but an hour later, they emailed me to say they received 1 in stock!
> 
> They were very kind and agreed to hold on to the bag since I was on vacation and mailed it out on the 24th and I received it today (the day after I returned from vacation)! I used it immediately and already received a compliment!



Ooh, congratulations!! I'm hoping to get a DB in gray as well - please share pics!!


----------



## lms910

Been using my DB 37 all week and loving it! The straps are super comfy and the bag is big enough to fit a laptop and my lunch for work. Such a great keepall! It also stays closed a bit better than my Neverfull. Highly recommend for those considering this, Goyard or LV! I have all three and am loving this for the quality and price.


----------



## rubysoma

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, congratulations!! I'm hoping to get a DB in gray as well - please share pics!!



Here it is!


----------



## rubysoma

Sorry for the double pic post!


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> Right, well I did a post on their Instagram and they told me to direct message them the details hopefully a Manager or someone in charge resolve this issue so other people won't experience this.


So frustrated for you! Posting on social media was a good move.  Hopefully that will get the attention of upper Mgmt and they resolve the fulfillment nightmare at the Galeries Lafayette and make the process more consistent across the locations ASAP.  
Rue Cambon shop reconfirmed my address and provided a tracking number before the package was collected, Galeries Lafayette should have followed the same procedure to avoid error.


----------



## shup

rubysoma said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've been lurking on this thread and admired the Daily Battle for a while, but decided to pull the trigger when I needed a new diaper bag (that could later be used as a park/beach tote).  A friend visiting Paris went to the boutique for me, but they didn't have the bag I wanted in stock (Daily Battle 37 in Steel Grey), so I emailed both stores and was placed on the waitlist for Galleries. Initially the boutique agreed to put me on the waitlist, but an hour later, they emailed me to say they received 1 in stock!
> 
> They were very kind and agreed to hold on to the bag since I was on vacation and mailed it out on the 24th and I received it today (the day after I returned from vacation)! I used it immediately and already received a compliment!



Hi there, 
Can I ask you what date you inquired about getting on the waitlist? I have been on the boutiques waitlist for almost 2.5 months for the exact bag you got and I'm actually feeling like I'm getting the runaround at this point. They just keep saying there's no stock of the bag but you received it and I also read that someone else saw the item at the store last month.

I just emailed Louise the SA I've been in contact with yesterday and she still says no stock. It's a little weird...


----------



## melulo

shup said:


> Hi there,
> Can I ask you what date you inquired about getting on the waitlist? I have been on the boutiques waitlist for almost 2.5 months for the exact bag you got and I'm actually feeling like I'm getting the runaround at this point. They just keep saying there's no stock of the bag but you received it and I also read that someone else saw the item at the store last month.
> 
> I just emailed Louise the SA I've been in contact with yesterday and she still says no stock. It's a little weird...



Hmmm. It could just be that they get them in and they sell so quickly. But if you are on a waiting list, you should be the first to be notified. Last week I inquired about the DB 37 in Paris Blue at the Rue Cambon location and was told they had none and would put me on the waiting list. Then the next day, she informed me that they had just received some. I purchased it right away. Have you tried Galeries?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

shup said:


> Hi there,
> Can I ask you what date you inquired about getting on the waitlist? I have been on the boutiques waitlist for almost 2.5 months for the exact bag you got and I'm actually feeling like I'm getting the runaround at this point. They just keep saying there's no stock of the bag but you received it and I also read that someone else saw the item at the store last month.
> 
> I just emailed Louise the SA I've been in contact with yesterday and she still says no stock. It's a little weird...



Seems like we've had bad luck with FLP lately, what with Liz's predicament and your waitlist. I wonder if it would be okay to politely prod her by saying you'd heard that friends had gotten the bag and so you were wondering when it would be your turn? I'm sure they'd be very polite about it. 

As for Liz, I sincerely hope Galeries sorts out your order soon!!


----------



## shup

melulo said:


> Hmmm. It could just be that they get them in and they sell so quickly. But if you are on a waiting list, you should be the first to be notified. Last week I inquired about the DB 37 in Paris Blue at the Rue Cambon location and was told they had none and would put me on the waiting list. Then the next day, she informed me that they had just received some. I purchased it right away. Have you tried Galeries?


I finally did a few weeks ago and they've honestly been more responsive. I've been in contact with Sun there. She says that they'll know more in 2 weeks, but I'm now worried about their shipping issues!



bellebellebelle19 said:


> Seems like we've had bad luck with FLP lately, what with Liz's predicament and your waitlist. I wonder if it would be okay to politely prod her by saying you'd heard that friends had gotten the bag and so you were wondering when it would be your turn? I'm sure they'd be very polite about it.
> 
> As for Liz, I sincerely hope Galeries sorts out your order soon!!



As for the boutique I have asked them about my waitlist status every couple weeks since February but I might mention that others have received their items. Literally I get this answer from Louise everytime I ask the status via email.


----------



## liz_

So update to my dramas, I received a response from IG and they message said my experience sounds very abnormal and that they are investigated the problem.


----------



## liz_

shup said:


> I finally did a few weeks ago and they've honestly been more responsive. I've been in contact with Sun there. She says that they'll know more in 2 weeks, but I'm now worried about their shipping issues!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the boutique I have asked them about my waitlist status every couple weeks since February but I might mention that others have received their items. Literally I get this answer from Louise everytime I ask the status via email.
> View attachment 3680530



I recommend re-confirming the bag that your wanting maybe they have you down for the wrong bag? I purchased a DB 32 grey with black and I was told it's out of stock so they put me in the waitlist and then they emailed me the next day and said they received it.


----------



## liz_

Another update they reached out to me again through Instagram and said the Fauré Le Page General Director is reviewing my case.


----------



## rubysoma

shup said:


> Hi there,
> Can I ask you what date you inquired about getting on the waitlist? I have been on the boutiques waitlist for almost 2.5 months for the exact bag you got and I'm actually feeling like I'm getting the runaround at this point. They just keep saying there's no stock of the bag but you received it and I also read that someone else saw the item at the store last month.
> 
> I just emailed Louise the SA I've been in contact with yesterday and she still says no stock. It's a little weird...



Similar experience as @melulo.  I initially emailed over a week ago.  I think I was just lucky and they received that 1 inventory when they were looking at my emails.  Perhaps your SA was not in when the bag came in?


----------



## liz_

There's another update So FedEx called me again because they still could not locate my address the updated address didn't have my street on it I can't believe they messed up my address so badly! They didn't put my street and they put a totally different state and ZIP Code hopefully now that I gave them my full address it'll make it to me. And let me just clarify that my address was correct on my invoice when I  paid I made sure I looked at it closely before submitting payment. Words cannot describe how frustrating this process had been I've never had more trouble with getting a package/item and I have lots of packages that come as I do most of my shopping through the mail.


----------



## j0s1e267

liz_ said:


> There's another update So FedEx called me again because they still could not locate my address the updated address didn't have my street on it I can't believe they messed up my address so badly! They didn't put my street and they put a totally different state and ZIP Code hopefully now that I gave them my full address it'll make it to me. And let me just clarify that my address was correct on my invoice when I  paid I made sure I looked at it closely before submitting payment. Words cannot describe how frustrating this process had been I've never had more trouble with getting a package/item and I have lots of packages that come as I do most of my shopping through the mail.


I feel for you and hope you will receive your bag soon.


----------



## Britkneeyen

Hello! Long time gawker, first time poster. I have been following this blog ever since I booked my trip to Paris. I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for contributing so much. You guys have been seriously so helpful. The more pictures you guys post, the more I'm for certain I want this bag. I do however have a silly question to ask. 

When you guys say "Galeries" or "boutique" what do you mean? I thought they only have one store and that's located 21 Rue Cambon, 75001 Paris, France? Okay so I googled a little more and galeries is like a department store correct? So like a Bloomingdales that sells the brand from within their store? 

I just want to know which store I need to visit. I may need to go to both now! 

Anywho, Anaïs sent me these photos/info this morning. I was set on a 37 DB but these new pictures of the zipped make me reconsider. But I believe the zipped is only available in the size 32. Waiting for Anaïs response. Also I think the zipped has inside compartments? Vs regular DB is just bare inside? I could be wrong. Anyone else like to share? 

Boo I'm having problems uploading the photos I was just emailed


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Britkneeyen said:


> Hello! Long time gawker, first time poster. I have been following this blog ever since I booked my trip to Paris. I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for contributing so much. You guys have been seriously so helpful. The more pictures you guys post, the more I'm for certain I want this bag. I do however have a silly question to ask.
> 
> When you guys say "Galeries" or "boutique" what do you mean? I thought they only have one store and that's located 21 Rue Cambon, 75001 Paris, France? Okay so I googled a little more and galeries is like a department store correct? So like a Bloomingdales that sells the brand from within their store?
> 
> I just want to know which store I need to visit. I may need to go to both now!
> 
> Anywho, Anaïs sent me these photos/info this morning. I was set on a 37 DB but these new pictures of the zipped make me reconsider. But I believe the zipped is only available in the size 32. Waiting for Anaïs response. Also I think the zipped has inside compartments? Vs regular DB is just bare inside? I could be wrong. Anyone else like to share?
> 
> Boo I'm having problems uploading the photos I was just emailed



Yes, you have it correct! Rue Cambon is their standalone store, and Galeries is a department store that has a FLP stand. If you have time to see both, definitely see both! If you only have time for one, I would choose the Cambon shop.

I believe the zip is only 32, and people on here have said it's tighter than the DB32, because it's not open. The regular DB has no compartments inside, and the zipped looks like this:



Have fun choosing! Please take photos of your trip and purchase. Would love to see everything!


----------



## yoshiko

Britkneeyen said:


> Hello! Long time gawker, first time poster. I have been following this blog ever since I booked my trip to Paris. I want to thank each and everyone of you guys for contributing so much. You guys have been seriously so helpful. The more pictures you guys post, the more I'm for certain I want this bag. I do however have a silly question to ask.
> 
> When you guys say "Galeries" or "boutique" what do you mean? I thought they only have one store and that's located 21 Rue Cambon, 75001 Paris, France? Okay so I googled a little more and galeries is like a department store correct? So like a Bloomingdales that sells the brand from within their store?
> 
> I just want to know which store I need to visit. I may need to go to both now!
> 
> Anywho, Anaïs sent me these photos/info this morning. I was set on a 37 DB but these new pictures of the zipped make me reconsider. But I believe the zipped is only available in the size 32. Waiting for Anaïs response. Also I think the zipped has inside compartments? Vs regular DB is just bare inside? I could be wrong. Anyone else like to share?
> 
> Boo I'm having problems uploading the photos I was just emailed



Yes about the store differences.

Also yes to your question about the zipper it's only in 32 and it has inside compartments which the non zipped db does not have. I have the zipped and actually got rid of my non zipped for it.


----------



## Britkneeyen

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, you have it correct! Rue Cambon is their standalone store, and Galeries is a department store that has a FLP stand. If you have time to see both, definitely see both! If you only have time for one, I would choose the Cambon shop.
> 
> I believe the zip is only 32, and people on here have said it's tighter than the DB32, because it's not open. The regular DB has no compartments inside, and the zipped looks like this:
> View attachment 3681224
> 
> 
> Have fun choosing! Please take photos of your trip and purchase. Would love to see everything!


Its so gorgeous inside!!


----------



## Britkneeyen

yoshiko said:


> Yes about the store differences.
> 
> Also yes to your question about the zipper it's only in 32 and it has inside compartments which the non zipped db does not have. I have the zipped and actually got rid of my non zipped for it.


All the photos for the zipped are truely beautiful!! I'm gonna let my gut decide when I see them in person.


----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## yoshiko

Britkneeyen said:


> All the photos for the zipped are truely beautiful!! I'm gonna let my gut decide when I see them in person.



That's a good idea! Make sure you call or email before though because they are frequently out of stock!


----------



## liz_

Update., I received a call today from Fauré Le Page, France they are sending me a new bag through their main network and I should have it by Wednesday of next week., he was very nice and I think reaching out on Instagram to them is what got action because when I emailed the SA at the Galeries store they just said to me they gave the shipper my address.


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Update., I received a call today from Fauré Le Page, France they are sending me a new bag through their main network and I should have it by Wednesday of next week., he was very nice and I think reaching out on Instagram to them is what got action because when I emailed the SA at the Galeries store they just said to me they gave the shipper my address.


Wow, I'm glad that Faure Le Page made it right and sent you a replacement bag. What an off-putting nightmare! Fingers crossed that you get the bag asap!


----------



## liz_

bernz84 said:


> Wow, I'm glad that Faure Le Page made it right and sent you a replacement bag. What an off-putting nightmare! Fingers crossed that you get the bag asap!



Right., it's been such a journey that I plan on doing a YouTube unveiling and experience from beginning to end on it.


----------



## liz_

Another update, I just received a text (I have a FedEx account so I receive a text anytime I have a package coming) my package from Fauré Le Page, France will be delivered tomorrow according to FedEx but sometimes there can be delays. So, they are shipping it directly to me using FedEx International.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

liz_ said:


> Update., I received a call today from Fauré Le Page, France they are sending me a new bag through their main network and I should have it by Wednesday of next week., he was very nice and I think reaching out on Instagram to them is what got action because when I emailed the SA at the Galeries store they just said to me they gave the shipper my address.



Happy to hear this has ended with great customer service for you. What will happen to the Galeries bag? It's crazy how social media is such a powerful tool!


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy to hear this has ended with great customer service for you. What will happen to the Galeries bag? It's crazy how social media is such a powerful tool!



I don't know if they did A recall on the package? I guess time will tell what's going to happen with the Galeries bag. Social media can be a great powerful tool in reaching out it's nice to see it work in a positive way., and I'm very happy with how quickly they acted in getting me resolution to the problem, the customer service is amazing and I will order a pouchette from them without any reservations.


----------



## knemrac

liz_ said:


> I don't know if they did A recall on the package? I guess time will tell what's going to happen with the Galeries bag. Social media can be a great powerful tool in reaching out it's nice to see it work in a positive way., and I'm very happy with how quickly they acted in getting me resolution to the problem, the customer service is amazing and I will order a pouchette from them without any reservations.


Nice! hope you get your bag very soon!


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> Update., I received a call today from Fauré Le Page, France they are sending me a new bag through their main network and I should have it by Wednesday of next week., he was very nice and I think reaching out on Instagram to them is what got action because when I emailed the SA at the Galeries store they just said to me they gave the shipper my address.


This is fantastic news, really nice to hear they are working to make this right!


----------



## Angie Ong

liz_ said:


> Another update, I just received a text (I have a FedEx account so I receive a text anytime I have a package coming) my package from Fauré Le Page, France will be delivered tomorrow according to FedEx but sometimes there can be delays. So, they are shipping it directly to me using FedEx International.



Hope you receive your bag soon! Can't wait to see the reveal of your bag soon!


----------



## liz_

Finally got my bag!! Did a YouTube video on it., FYI I'm new to YouTube sorry if my video sucks.,


----------



## liz_

Here's a pic of what I received DB32 did anyone else get the books
with their purchase? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 here a Comparison photo small DB vs LV NF MM


----------



## bellebellebelle19

liz_ said:


> Finally got my bag!! Did a YouTube video on it., FYI I'm new to YouTube sorry if my video sucks.,




Yay!! So glad it came to you, and how nice of themnto include the booklet and handwritten note. Thats really superior service, at such a (comparatively) reasonable price. Hope you love the DB and can't wait to hear more of your thoughts as you get to use it. I saw you trying to fold in the sides near the beginning of your video, and I would love to know more about how well they fold in/stay folded.


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yay!! So glad it came to you, and how nice of themnto include the booklet and handwritten note. Thats really superior service, at such a (comparatively) reasonable price. Hope you love the DB and can't wait to hear more of your thoughts as you get to use it. I saw you trying to fold in the sides near the beginning of your video, and I would love to know more about how well they fold in/stay folded.



Thank you, Funny it's just habit to fold them in since having the neverfull but I was playing with it and they actually do fold in and I think once I use it more and the canvas softens they should fold and rather easily. After I use it for a little Time I was going to do a video comparing it to LV and I will make sure to include info on the sides folding in in my video.


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> Here's a pic of what I received DB32 did anyone else get the books
> with their purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here a Comparison photo small DB vs LV NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683442



No I did not get the books. They may have thrown them in given the rough start you had with them or maybe they started giving them with the bags now I am not sure. Congrats!!! Love the bag looks beautiful!


----------



## shup

Could folks who have purchased share more about the purchasing from galleries and the boutique? Do they use the same payment website?

Also I'm planning on using my fiancee's card because he has one with no international charges. Would that make any issues if his billing address is different from my shipping address?

 I still haven't heard of when I'll get the item, but I do want to be prepared!

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Here's a pic of what I received DB32 did anyone else get the books
> with their purchase?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here a Comparison photo small DB vs LV NF MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683442


Congrats! Everything looks great; the books are definitely complimentary for you.  May I ask what the pink book is about?


----------



## liz_

I've taken a few photos of it because I don't know how to describe it,
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Its actually just pictures with little phrases under


----------



## lms910

shup said:


> Could folks who have purchased share more about the purchasing from galleries and the boutique? Do they use the same payment website?
> 
> Also I'm planning on using my fiancee's card because he has one with no international charges. Would that make any issues if his billing address is different from my shipping address?
> 
> I still haven't heard of when I'll get the item, but I do want to be prepared!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



Hi! I purchased my DB 37 from the boutique and the whole process from purchase to receiving my bag was about ten days. I placed the order, they sent the invoice a couple days later and it shipped the next day. Shipping took 6 days to arrive at my door. Shipping cost was $60 or $65 (euros). I placed my second order with Galeries for a Wallet and pochette. It has now been two weeks since I placed the order and the shipping service is now "stuck" since last Thursday! I emailed and they said they will help move it along but boutique definitely moved more timely! However Galeries shipping was only $30 or $35 euros. 

Also I had my Galeries order delivered to my office, not billing, address and that was not a problem for their billing dept. 

On another note I am LOVING my DB! I ordered the 37 in taupe and am thinking about getting a 32 zip in black and selling my Goyard Artois. The material is SO MUCH thicker, more comfortable, and just overall better than Goyard! New obsession for sure.


----------



## knemrac

liz_ said:


> I've taken a few photos of it because I don't know how to describe it,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683559
> View attachment 3683560
> View attachment 3683561
> View attachment 3683562
> View attachment 3683563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its actually just pictures with little phrases under


NICE! finally! love the video and pics! I got the other book but not the pink book.


----------



## liz_

knemrac said:


> NICE! finally! love the video and pics! I got the other book but not the pink book.



I wish I knew how to edit the video, I couldn't figure out how to trim the beginning and the end  [emoji23]. but thank you


----------



## lovelylondon

shup said:


> Could folks who have purchased share more about the purchasing from galleries and the boutique? Do they use the same payment website?
> 
> Also I'm planning on using my fiancee's card because he has one with no international charges. Would that make any issues if his billing address is different from my shipping address?
> 
> I still haven't heard of when I'll get the item, but I do want to be prepared!
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!



based on what I've read, I wouldn't use Galleries (see Liz's experience above). I typically always prefer to buy from stores directly rather than use concessions. I just used the boutique and when I decided what I wanted, let them know I wanted to purchase it that day and received the link within a few hours. That evening I received my shipping tracking number and it is being sent FedEx. I paid and got tracking info on Friday, it's being collected by FedEx Tues (tomorrow) and I will receive it Wed before noon. I am guessing their shipping method is the reason the boutique charges more, but I'd rather pay a bit more and get it quicker! They also double checked my shipping address including sending me a copy of the label which I appreciated.


----------



## lms910

Ok, now I am getting upset and am feeling like Liz!!!!!! I placed my second order from Galeries (first one was from boutique and was so smooth).  I placed the order 15 days ago and it was shipped out 8 days ago...supposedly they tried to deliver to my office last Thursday and "no one was available".  I know this is not true as it was sent to my office of 20 people where I get packages almost daily!.  I contacted the FLP rep at Galeries  on Friday and they said Monday was a holiday but they would help me out on Tuesday when Galeries was open.  They told me this morning that Chronopost would be redelivering my package today.  Well I just checked my tracking and it said no one was available AGAIN!  I have been sitting in my office all morning and no one has come here and no one called me!  I just emailed FLP again as a follow up and am waiting.  SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## bernz84

lms910 said:


> Ok, now I am getting upset and am feeling like Liz!!!!!! I placed my second order from Galeries (first one was from boutique and was so smooth).  I placed the order 15 days ago and it was shipped out 8 days ago...supposedly they tried to deliver to my office last Thursday and "no one was available".  I know this is not true as it was sent to my office of 20 people where I get packages almost daily!.  I contacted the FLP rep at Galeries  on Friday and they said Monday was a holiday but they would help me out on Tuesday when Galeries was open.  They told me this morning that Chronopost would be redelivering my package today.  Well I just checked my tracking and it said no one was available AGAIN!  I have been sitting in my office all morning and no one has come here and no one called me!  I just emailed FLP again as a follow up and am waiting.  SO FRUSTRATING!



Are you in the US? If so, this sounds like a FedEx issue because both TNT and Chronopost switch to FedEx upon entering the states. Do you have the FedEx tracking number? If you do, you can call FedEx so you can arrange to pick it up or have it redelivered. I have done this multiple times before, even so much as pick up my package directly from the FedEx warehouse just so I didn't have to wait the following business day to get my item.


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Ok, now I am getting upset and am feeling like Liz!!!!!! I placed my second order from Galeries (first one was from boutique and was so smooth).  I placed the order 15 days ago and it was shipped out 8 days ago...supposedly they tried to deliver to my office last Thursday and "no one was available".  I know this is not true as it was sent to my office of 20 people where I get packages almost daily!.  I contacted the FLP rep at Galeries  on Friday and they said Monday was a holiday but they would help me out on Tuesday when Galeries was open.  They told me this morning that Chronopost would be redelivering my package today.  Well I just checked my tracking and it said no one was available AGAIN!  I have been sitting in my office all morning and no one has come here and no one called me!  I just emailed FLP again as a follow up and am waiting.  SO FRUSTRATING!



So frustrating I feel your pain obviously they're going to the wrong place I'm wondering if they have the wrong address on your package like they did mine.


----------



## lms910

liz_ said:


> So frustrating I feel your pain obviously they're going to the wrong place I'm wondering if they have the wrong address on your package like they did mine.



Fedex finally called and they got the complete wrong zipcode!! Luckily they were in the right city. They said they will try to get it to me today and have corrected it. Chronopost is obviously not very meticulous when they type out addresses!


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Fedex finally called and they got the complete wrong zipcode!! Luckily they were in the right city. They said they will try to get it to me today and have corrected it. Chronopost is obviously not very meticulous when they type out addresses!



They need to address this issue with Chronopost., they had wrong state and zip code on mine., did you send a complaint? this is 2 that we know of on the past 2 weeks. 

Here is the email address for the Directrice
Managerchambon@faurelepage.com


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Fedex finally called and they got the complete wrong zipcode!! Luckily they were in the right city. They said they will try to get it to me today and have corrected it. Chronopost is obviously not very meticulous when they type out addresses!





liz_ said:


> They need to address this issue with Chronopost., they had wrong state and zip code on mine., did you send a complaint? this is 2 that we know of on the past 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is the email address for the Directrice
> Managerchambon@faurelepage.com



Sorry I forgot to put his name
Aurelia Barboteu


----------



## arwenluv

I will be in Paris in June.  Like to know if it is easy to find DB in stores or i need to email and place my order before my arrival?  Thanks


----------



## liz_

arwenluv said:


> I will be in Paris in June.  Like to know if it is easy to find DB in stores or i need to email and place my order before my arrival?  Thanks



If you're looking for a certain color and size sometimes they can sell out and you will need to be put on a waitlist. So if you want to email them and check that would be a good idea.


----------



## Serva1

My first FLP piece and tote. Love it because of the pockets, adjustable straps, LE winter kollection, leather base, accessories and quality. Sorry for the quality of the pics but just want to share my excitement. Don't usually buy canvas bags.


----------



## Serva1

The service at the Paris boutique is superb, they will even send a missing letter to my medallion! Staff is great and very friendly.


----------



## lovelylondon

My pochette 33 arrived yesterday as expected and I love it! It is a little larger than I probably needed, but I didn't want it to be too small. I also ordered my husband a wallet and a tassel. All very good quality. I think I'll now order a DB!! Does anyone have recent pricing on the 37? My sales consultant did say they are coming out with a new color to celebrate 300 years very soon, but I don't know whether to order a classic instead. I saw someone's taupe and thought that was nice, but I also like the red. It's so hard to decide!


----------



## liz_

lovelylondon said:


> My pochette 33 arrived yesterday as expected and I love it! It is a little larger than I probably needed, but I didn't want it to be too small. I also ordered my husband a wallet and a tassel. All very good quality. I think I'll now order a DB!! Does anyone have recent pricing on the 37? My sales consultant did say they are coming out with a new color to celebrate 300 years very soon, but I don't know whether to order a classic instead. I saw someone's taupe and thought that was nice, but I also like the red. It's so hard to decide!



BD37 is 780€ with taxes 650€ tax free


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3687966
> 
> View attachment 3687967
> 
> My first FLP piece and tote. Love it because of the pockets, adjustable straps, LE winter kollection, leather base, accessories and quality. Sorry for the quality of the pics but just want to share my excitement. Don't usually buy canvas bags.



I'm in love with yours!! I'm hesitant to buy because I like the size 32 better, but I love the outside pocket and yours is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7] Do you find the size 37 too big? Would you mind posting modshots? [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovelylondon said:


> My pochette 33 arrived yesterday as expected and I love it! It is a little larger than I probably needed, but I didn't want it to be too small. I also ordered my husband a wallet and a tassel. All very good quality. I think I'll now order a DB!! Does anyone have recent pricing on the 37? My sales consultant did say they are coming out with a new color to celebrate 300 years very soon, but I don't know whether to order a classic instead. I saw someone's taupe and thought that was nice, but I also like the red. It's so hard to decide!



Would you mind sharing some pictures? [emoji4] maybe of how big it is in your hand or next to other things? Or what can fit? I'm thinking of getting the 29. 

So exciting about the new color - thanks for sharing!! When's their anniversary?? I hope sometime in June…that's when I'm making my purchase and I don't want to miss out. Personally, I would wait until I knew what the new color was!


----------



## jessyjess_

Does anyone have an idea about when they will restock the gun pouches?


----------



## lms910

liz_ said:


> Sorry I forgot to put his name
> Aurelia Barboteu


Thanks for this!  UPDATE on my pochette - FedEx WAS going to deliver it when I first posted on Tuesday, but they said maybe Wednesday..nothing arrived either day.  Yesterday I called the number that called me - the courier broker and they said it was in the wrong city like yours!  She said it would be delivered today, Thursday, as it had been redirected.  I also finally got the FedEx, rather than Chronopost, tracking.  Of course, I check it today and now it says delivery Friday!! THREE WEEKS after I placed my order.  So upset!!  I will be emailing the directrice now.


----------



## lms910

T


liz_ said:


> Sorry I forgot to put his name
> Aurelia Barboteu


Liz, the email address didn't work?  I just typed out a very long email!!! Thank you!


----------



## Serva1

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm in love with yours!! I'm hesitant to buy because I like the size 32 better, but I love the outside pocket and yours is gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7] Do you find the size 37 too big? Would you mind posting modshots? [emoji4]



Thank you bellebellebelle [emoji3]Will post some modshots when I have the time. I chose this style, because it work so well for traveling and protecting my H bag. The outside pocket is great for passport and boardingpass. It all depends what you are using it for. Might even start using it when going to the countryhouse.


----------



## Suisse

My husband got me this DB 37 when he traveled to Paris last week. Love it and perfect for my little one too.


----------



## Britkneeyen

You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!


----------



## Angie Ong

Britkneeyen said:


> You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!



Hi Hi.... Congrats for your Daily Battle. Are you doing a picture reveal soon?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Britkneeyen said:


> You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!



Yes please send us a pic!! I'm probably going to order a DB 32 (or one like Serva's) and I'd love to see the update. 

If anyone has a modshot of 37, I'd love to see them more!


----------



## lms910

I just got a 32 zip as well and love all the pockets!!!  I will take some pics later of my taupe 37 and black zip 32.  Also my 29 pochette should be arriving today!


----------



## lovelylondon

liz_ said:


> BD37 is 780€ with taxes 650€ tax free


thanks!


----------



## lovelylondon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Would you mind sharing some pictures? [emoji4] maybe of how big it is in your hand or next to other things? Or what can fit? I'm thinking of getting the 29.
> 
> So exciting about the new color - thanks for sharing!! When's their anniversary?? I hope sometime in June…that's when I'm making my purchase and I don't want to miss out. Personally, I would wait until I knew what the new color was!


I can't get my airdrop to work right now so can't get the photo, but I think the 29 would be perfect. The 33 is a little large. Still fine, but I definitely could have fit everything I wanted into the 29.


----------



## knemrac

Britkneeyen said:


> You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!


They have pockets now for the DB32?!  I would love to see that!


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> T
> 
> Liz, the email address didn't work?  I just typed out a very long email!!! Thank you!



Oh my gosh I'm so sorry here's a picture of the card.


----------



## liz_

A closeup


----------



## liz_

Britkneeyen said:


> You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!



Man this would've been good to know before I purchased mine I would've liked it inside pocket. Do you have pics? Funny cause I just purchased the 32 and mine doesn't have a pocket.


----------



## liz_

lms910 said:


> Thanks for this!  UPDATE on my pochette - FedEx WAS going to deliver it when I first posted on Tuesday, but they said maybe Wednesday..nothing arrived either day.  Yesterday I called the number that called me - the courier broker and they said it was in the wrong city like yours!  She said it would be delivered today, Thursday, as it had been redirected.  I also finally got the FedEx, rather than Chronopost, tracking.  Of course, I check it today and now it says delivery Friday!! THREE WEEKS after I placed my order.  So upset!!  I will be emailing the directrice now.



I received my original bag so now I have two and everything on the customs papers was correct with my address I don't know who put the sticky label on Chronopost or FedEx? because the label that was put on that's when the address was wrong.


----------



## liz_

jessyjess_ said:


> Does anyone have an idea about when they will restock the gun pouches?



Unfortunately no I've been on the waitlist for one for a month and I know someone else here has been waiting two months


----------



## Britkneeyen

Omg it finally let me upload a picture. Finally. Let me try and post everything I took today as well as previous photos I was sent.


----------



## Britkneeyen

My purchase today. Regular 32 daily battle in grey with an inside pocket! Total was 905 euros! I guess my images are too big and I have to compress the photos   Anywho. I took a lot of store photos and posted on their yelp page if you guys wanna see full size photos of the store etc.


----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen




----------



## Britkneeyen

At the main store, my sales associate Claudia said they only carry the new regular daily battles in gray, red and green.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

liz_ said:


> I received my original bag so now I have two and everything on the customs papers was correct with my address I don't know who put the sticky label on Chronopost or FedEx? because the label that was put on that's when the address was wrong.



Wow! What are you going to do with both of them?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Britkneeyen said:


> At the main store, my sales associate Claudia said they only carry the new regular daily battles in gray, red and green.



Thank you for thoughtfully sharing so many photos! I love your new bag. 32 right? Do you know if there is a price difference, and if the new DB comes with yellow edging? Thanks so much for sharing again!! [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Wow! What are you going to do with both of them?



Well it doesn't make sense to have two identical bags, so I'll re-home it


----------



## liz_

Britkneeyen said:


>



I love it! Were you in the store I see gun pouches on display I've been trying to get one and they keep telling me they're out of stock?


----------



## Angie Ong

Britkneeyen said:


>



Thanks for the lovely photos! Love the pockets!!! It's really useful! 

I'm looking at getting the DB with the yellow trimmings! However, I can only email my SA 3 days before I arrive in Paris as they only reserve items for 3 days maximum. 

I'm gonna email my SA now to ask for some pictures of the new products! Any ladies have any request before I email him?


----------



## Serva1

Britkneeyen said:


> You guys.... they updated the daily battle. Not sure for all but for sure the 32 because that's the one I just purchase! It comes with inside sleeve! I was going to get the zip because of the "side pockets" but the original daily battles come with "side pockets" now! But the inside of the zip has a beautiful detail of a gun slot!



That's great news!Thank you so much for the detailed pics [emoji3][emoji7]

I love the quality of FLP and that it's still so under the radar. Even my Aussie friend who has worked for LV for years and travels frequently to Paris didn't recognise the brand, just said she knows it's not Goyard....I wouldn't buy G for many reasons.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Angie Ong said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos! Love the pockets!!! It's really useful!
> 
> I'm looking at getting the DB with the yellow trimmings! However, I can only email my SA 3 days before I arrive in Paris as they only reserve items for 3 days maximum.
> 
> I'm gonna email my SA now to ask for some pictures of the new products! Any ladies have any request before I email him?



If I'm not too late and you don't mind, I wonder if you could ask about the upcoming releases, like the anniversary editions? I'm so curious!


----------



## Angie Ong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> If I'm not too late and you don't mind, I wonder if you could ask about the upcoming releases, like the anniversary editions? I'm so curious!


Sure you are still in time. I'm on GMT +8 so it I can wait till my evening time to send the email. I will check it out because I'm going to get more Pics from the SA if possible.


----------



## Serva1

Like bellebellebelle I'm also interested in the anniversary releases, amazing that the company will celebrate 300 yrs [emoji92][emoji512]


----------



## lovelylondon

The 300 anniversary release color is sable chaud which is described as a beige. They don't have stock and don't know when it will arrive, only that it will!


----------



## yoshiko

Britkneeyen said:


>


Thank you so much for uploading these!!! I've always wanted to see more pics of the store. Did they add inside pocket to the 37 DB? And was there a price difference for the ones with an inside pocket vs without?


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> Well it doesn't make sense to have two identical bags, so I'll re-home it


Oh wow! So did you have to pay for both?


----------



## Angie Ong

Hello all, I managed to get some information from my SA. They are quite tight lipped about the 300 anniversary collections tho. However, these are the information I managed to get:

Daily Battle 32 (Small size) with a pocket inside (new design): 780€ including taxes (650€ without taxes). It comes in Steel Grey, Empire Green, Walnut Brown with light or dark brown leather, and Red Ivresse. All without yellow trim. For the moment they only have the small size and without yellow trim. and it will just be the inside pocket that differs from the classic version. 

For the 300 years anniversary, it will be a new color of canvas called Sable Chaud. It's a color between pink and beige. And the color of the leather to match with the canvas will be beige. But they don't know when they will receive them. For Sable Chaud, it will be for all their collections. I have asked if he has a sample of the color but he don't have a picture for Sable Chaud for the moment.

They also do not have any news if a new limited collection will be out too. I have attached a photo of the inside pocket from my SA. Hopefully I will get news soon from my SA.


----------



## KMARIEA

KMARIEA said:


> *Yellow edging*: so I started lurking around a leatherwork community site (mix of pros and hobbyists) to see what "rubbery" material is commonly used for edging on leather goods.
> 
> There are several companies that manufacture a "rubber-like" edging for fashion houses (the brands cited are mostly Italian or French).  Stahl is the edging supplier for Hermes. The leatherwork people tend to give this and other brands good marks.   I wonder if FLP uses the same since Stahl makes an edging in yellow?
> 
> Stahl: http://leatherworker.net/forum/topic/60084-found-hermes-edge-paint/
> https://www.rmleathersupply.com/products/vernis-edge-paint-made-in-france
> 
> Giardini: http://www.leatheredgepaint.com/portfolio/plus-matte-leather-edge-paint/
> 
> I was looking at a photo of the regular DB *without *yellow edging, and it looks like the straps also have a smooth edging, but the pigment matches the strap.  Can anyone who owns a DB without yellow edging confirm if they have a smooth edging on their straps? If so, how is the grey/blue/red/green edging holding up?  I wonder if its the same edging as the yellow, but just tinted to exactly match the strap (so wear and tear is perhaps less evident than with the yellow)?
> 
> Thanks!!!



I just noticed some cracks on the edging around one buckle on the same side as the D-ring, the rest of the edging around the bag is in very good condition. (DB 37, purchased January 2017, made in Spain, regularly used for work for just over 3 months):  
I emailed my SA and she responded promptly. No mention whether the cracking after 3 months was usual or not, but she did say the atelier would repair free of change as long as I send it back to France.  
I also asked for the brand of edging and color used so I could take it to a leather craftsman if need be, but she recommended that the atelier do the repairs.  
Should I wait until more cracks or wear appear before sending out for repairs? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## pinky7129

If it's just the yellow it should be okay. Just like the de cracks on the lv nf? It's just the leather painted on


----------



## bellebellebelle19

KMARIEA said:


> I just noticed some cracks on the edging around one buckle on the same side as the D-ring, the rest of the edging around the bag is in very good condition. (DB 37, purchased January 2017, made in Spain, regularly used for work for just over 3 months):
> I emailed my SA and she responded promptly. No mention whether the cracking after 3 months was usual or not, but she did say the atelier would repair free of change as long as I send it back to France.
> I also asked for the brand of edging and color used so I could take it to a leather craftsman if need be, but she recommended that the atelier do the repairs.
> Should I wait until more cracks or wear appear before sending out for repairs?
> Thanks in advance!



Hmmm, if this is a known thing for the yellow, maybe wait until more appear?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovelylondon said:


> The 300 anniversary release color is sable chaud which is described as a beige. They don't have stock and don't know when it will arrive, only that it will!





Angie Ong said:


> Hello all, I managed to get some information from my SA. They are quite tight lipped about the 300 anniversary collections tho. However, these are the information I managed to get:
> 
> Daily Battle 32 (Small size) with a pocket inside (new design): 780€ including taxes (650€ without taxes). It comes in Steel Grey, Empire Green, Walnut Brown with light or dark brown leather, and Red Ivresse. All without yellow trim. For the moment they only have the small size and without yellow trim. and it will just be the inside pocket that differs from the classic version.
> 
> For the 300 years anniversary, it will be a new color of canvas called Sable Chaud. It's a color between pink and beige. And the color of the leather to match with the canvas will be beige. But they don't know when they will receive them. For Sable Chaud, it will be for all their collections. I have asked if he has a sample of the color but he don't have a picture for Sable Chaud for the moment.
> 
> They also do not have any news if a new limited collection will be out too. I have attached a photo of the inside pocket from my SA. Hopefully I will get news soon from my SA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690205
> View attachment 3690206



Thank you both for the updated info and kindly keeping us in the loop! I had my heart set on steel grey, but if there's enough pink undertone in the new color this might change my mind because pink is my favorite color! 

A €40 charge isn't that bad of a price difference. 

Also, I hope they release new bags or SLGs!


----------



## Angie Ong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thank you both for the updated info and kindly keeping us in the loop! I had my heart set on steel grey, but if there's enough pink undertone in the new color this might change my mind because pink is my favorite color!
> 
> A €40 charge isn't that bad of a price difference.
> 
> Also, I hope they release new bags or SLGs!



Hi Belle,

I'm pretty excited about the bags too. For the color I just hope I will get the ones I like. It seems like they run out fast. Hopefully by the time I get there at the end of this month, they will have their new collection in. 

I will update again with pictures when I get there!


----------



## diamondslippers

Has anyone had issues with the handles cracking? I've had mine for less than a year. I use it regularly but I'm still very disappointed.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

diamondslippers said:


> Has anyone had issues with the handles cracking? I've had mine for less than a year. I use it regularly but I'm still very disappointed.



Could you please post a picture? It would help to see exactly what you mean by cracking!


----------



## diamondslippers

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Could you please post a picture? It would help to see exactly what you mean by cracking!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It seems like it's not the handles cracking but the edge paint? Similar to KMARIEA's pic above? I don't own one yet, but I've read this whole thread twice lol and it seems like this edging is meant to be more durable than the yellow, so that's too bad about your bag.


----------



## yoshiko

I would definitely email them with the pictures and see if they can do something. I haven't had mine that long but I haven't had problems and haven't seen any problems on here for bags without the yellow edging.


----------



## diamondslippers

@yoshiko @bellebellebelle19 thank you both! i will reach out to them!


----------



## KMARIEA

Sorry to see that, Diamondslippers   I have had my DB for just over 3 months, but have only seen tiny cracks around 1 buckle, handles still look good (for now...).  Definitely send photos to your SA, the atelier can repair the edging free of charge (just pay freight to France).
Or, if you know a skilled leather craftsman nearby, you can just buy a package of high-quality black edging such as Stahl (same leather edging used by Hermes) and have the repairs done locally.  
Since my edging is yellow, I may just send mine back to France to ensure the edging is the correct color


----------



## bernz84

I've had sporadic cracking on my handles on my DB 37 and I've owned mine for about 9 months. I've also used mine heavily and put heavy things in my bag. I probably should care more but it doesn't bother me. The bag overall is structurally sound and the canvas and leather are both in excellent shape. The canvas looks practically brand new.

I think I might re-glaze the edges later myself if it ever really bothers me. I know it's better to give the bag back to the atelier and have them fix it, but I'd rather not deal with it.

Also, this is going to sound really weird and maybe gross, but I kinda like the cracked glazing.  To me it adds character and marks my ownership of the bag. I would never buy a used FLP bag with cracking, but since I was the one that did it, it's not so bad.


----------



## KMARIEA

pinky7129 said:


> If it's just the yellow it should be okay. Just like the de cracks on the lv nf? It's just the leather painted on


Yes, the cracks are just the yellow edging, not the leather.   SA said I could do the repairs now or later.  The cracks are very hard to notice so I'll just wait until the bag shows more signs of wear.


----------



## liz_

If you don't want to deal with sending it back to France you can have leather surgeons fix it.


----------



## knemrac

Britkneeyen said:


>


oh my gosh! i should've waiting for a few more week before i order! now i want the inside pocket!!! but i got my without pocket for 616Euro, so i guess the extra pocket one is 650?  is that 2 slip pockets or 1? I do wish that it has the inside pocket like the neverfull - right now i have the LV pouch inside my FLP bag but it gets lost in there when i put a lot of stuff. I'd rather have the attached pocket....


----------



## bernz84

KMARIEA said:


> Yes, the cracks are just the yellow edging, not the leather.   SA said I could do the repairs now or later.  The cracks are very hard to notice so I'll just wait until the bag shows more signs of wear.


I would hold off until it starts getting really bad as well. It's super expensive to ship the bag to France to repair something very small. It would be one thing if the straps were fraying but it hasn't gotten to that point so I would try to enjoy it until it gets worse. 

I understand that people want a perfect bag (especially since they aren't cheap), but I still think the quality of FLP is really good. I really use my bags and the coated canvas hasn't faded off in any of the corners; whereas with my LV, I usually see corner wear after 3-6 months. And I don't have any holes in the canvas, unlike a Goyard bag; I've always wanted a Goyard but I can't stand the thought of spending so much money on something that will have holes within a year just because I used it. The leather on my medium FLP has only gotten better with use; I can't say the same about LV leather, which is why I have been moving away from the brand.


----------



## liz_

knemrac said:


> oh my gosh! i should've waiting for a few more week before i order! now i want the inside pocket!!! but i got my without pocket for 616Euro, so i guess the extra pocket one is 650?  is that 2 slip pockets or 1? I do wish that it has the inside pocket like the neverfull - right now i have the LV pouch inside my FLP bag but it gets lost in there when i put a lot of stuff. I'd rather have the attached pocket....



Me to! I wish they would've advised me that a new one was coming out with a pocket they told me it came in two days after I purchased mine [emoji30] but I think I will just buy a 37 if it's released with a pocket.


----------



## KBT39

liz_ said:


> Me to! I wish they would've advised me that a new one was coming out with a pocket they told me it came in two days after I purchased mine [emoji30] but I think I will just buy a 37 if it's released with a pocket.


I've been going back and forth with the SA named Claudia for almost 2 weeks. It never dawned on me until I saw the post with the pocket that she had actually mentioned it in her very first email to me. It clearly went right over my head! At that time she had only mentioned it as being available for the smaller 2 DB's, I was so close to finalizing the purchase of my sz 41 but asked if it would be available in that sz and color way I want. She confirmed that it would be but wasn't sure when they'd get it in. I asked that she reach out when it came in and then I'd purchase! 

For the record I see nothing wrong with grabbing another one Liz!


----------



## annmac

How much is the size 32? My friend is going this week and She's going to get it for me [emoji6]


----------



## KBT39

annmac said:


> How much is the size 32? My friend is going this week and She's going to get it for me [emoji6]


 *Daily Battle 32 (Small size):* 740€ including taxes (616,67€ Tax Free) 
With Yellow edgings: 790€  including taxes (658,33€ Tax Free)  
Zipped Version: 890€ including taxes (741,67€ Tax Free)
With a pocket inside (new design): 780€ including taxes (650€ without taxes)

Not sure about sz 32 but my SA informed me that the 41 that I want had a 10 euro price increase as of Friday.


----------



## annmac

KBT39 said:


> *Daily Battle 32 (Small size):* 740€ including taxes (616,67€ Tax Free)
> With Yellow edgings: 790€  including taxes (658,33€ Tax Free)
> Zipped Version: 890€ including taxes (741,67€ Tax Free)
> With a pocket inside (new design): 780€ including taxes (650€ without taxes)
> 
> Not sure about sz 32 but my SA informed me that the 41 that I want had a 10 euro price increase as of Friday.



Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

liz_ said:


> I received my original bag so now I have two and everything on the customs papers was correct with my address I don't know who put the sticky label on Chronopost or FedEx? because the label that was put on that's when the address was wrong.


I only read about the unfortunate delays in delivery on this thread now. There is definitely a difference between ordering from Cambon boutique and the FLP in Galeries Lafayette: all the products ordered from the shop in Galeries Lafayette are done by Galeries Lafayette - not Faure Le Page. I asked when I was there. So basically when there are delays it is because there are so many middlemen when it comes to the shipping. I guess "broken telephone" effect when it comes to addresses? Its a pity because this looks bad for Fauré Le Page.


----------



## bernz84

Napoleon 3rd said:


> I only read about the unfortunate delays in delivery on this thread now. There is definitely a difference between ordering from Cambon boutique and the FLP in Galeries Lafayette: *all the products ordered from the shop in Galeries Lafayette are done by Galeries Lafayette - not Faure Le Page.* I asked when I was there. So basically when there are delays it is because there are so many middlemen when it comes to the shipping. I guess "broken telephone" effect when it comes to addresses? Its a pity because this looks bad for Fauré Le Page.


That was what my SA (from Galeries Lafayette) told me; she (Faure Le Page) doesn't handle the shipping part, it is done through Galeries Lafayette. I kept emailing Galeries multiple times until they finally dispatched my package because I didn't want to bother her for something she couldn't control. However, you're right, it looks bad on Faure Le Page. I've said this in an earlier post, but I'll say it again, as much as I liked working with my SA (and I will order from her because I trust her opinions), I don't recommend going through Galeries Lafayette unless you're looking for something that the boutique doesn't have and if you're willing to wait.

Galeries Lafayette is notoriously slow with shipping out EVERYTHING, not just FLP. I know this just based on what I've looked up online and through this forum. Why it takes 3-5 days to ship out something that is sold in THEIR department store makes no sense. Which is a shame because I was thinking about doing a mail order service for some other items (not FLP, but French products I can't get here in the States), but after reading what a pain in the butt it is to even order from them...no way, I'm not going to bother with it.


----------



## monkeechu

Lurking on PurseForum is truly a blessing and a curse. It has immensely expanded my knowledge of handbags, which has fueled my desire to own more! Case and point. Stumbled across this thread a week ago. Ordered my FLP bag this morning directly from the boutique. Can't wait till she arrives. Spent over $800, so let's see how the Customs Declarations go. I'm preparing for the worst. Until she gets here, I can admire her digitally.  DB32 with zipper (loved the pockets inside) Steel Grey with Black calfskin (Grey on Grey was out of stock) and matching tassel.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

monkeechu said:


> Lurking on PurseForum is truly a blessing and a curse. It has immensely expanded my knowledge of handbags, which has fueled my desire to own more! Case and point. Stumbled across this thread a week ago. Ordered my FLP bag this morning directly from the boutique. Can't wait till she arrives. Spent over $800, so let's see how the Customs Declarations go. I'm preparing for the worst. Until she gets here, I can admire her digitally.  DB32 with zipper (loved the pockets inside) Steel Grey with Black calfskin (Grey on Grey was out of stock) and matching tassel.
> View attachment 3697072



Should be with you in just a couple of days! The boutique shipping seems to go so fast. Please share pics and modshots if you can D excited for you! It's so true about TPF…I would never have known about FLP without it!


----------



## lms910

Guys I am so upset! I just got my DB Zip 32 last week and already noticed chipping of the leather! I emailed my SA and am awaiting a response.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lms910 said:


> Guys I am so upset! I just got my DB Zip 32 last week and already noticed chipping of the leather! I emailed my SA and am awaiting a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697196
> 
> View attachment 3697197



Keep us updated with their response! That is so upsetting!


----------



## babyfacedevil

lms910 said:


> Guys I am so upset! I just got my DB Zip 32 last week and already noticed chipping of the leather! I emailed my SA and am awaiting a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697196
> 
> View attachment 3697197



Oh no! I owned my daily battle for a bit more than one year and the leather is still staying strong..
The quality might have changed recently..


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Yes, in this entire thread up until recently I have never seen complaints, except for one complaint about a wallet. And now two so soon! Quite odd. Makes me a little nervous to make my order - I hope everyone else's order is doing okay!

On a lighter note, it looks like this might be the new color?


----------



## monkeechu

lms910 said:


> Guys I am so upset! I just got my DB Zip 32 last week and already noticed chipping of the leather! I emailed my SA and am awaiting a response.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697196
> 
> View attachment 3697197



Oh no! That is exactly what I ordered. I will definitely inspect it thoroughly when it arrives. Hope customer service is awesome.


----------



## yoshiko

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, in this entire thread up until recently I have never seen complaints, except for one complaint about a wallet. And now two so soon! Quite odd. Makes me a little nervous to make my order - I hope everyone else's order is doing okay!
> 
> On a lighter note, it looks like this might be the new color?
> View attachment 3697645


I was thinking the same thing when I saw that picture!! I'm so excited!!


----------



## yoshiko

Here's  another picture from their Facebook!


----------



## liz_

So I just received a customs bill from FedEx for $80 I don't see why since I was under the $800 limit?
They have listed value 806, I paid about $725 This isn't correct that puts me over the limit that's over what I paid for it I don't understand has anyone had to deal with something like this?


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> So I just received a customs bill from FedEx for $80 I don't see why since I was under the $800 limit?
> They have listed value 806, I paid about $725 This isn't correct that puts me over the limit that's over what I paid for I don't understand has anyone had to deal with something like this?



It might include some of the shipping process that took place in France. Originally when I was purchasing I calculated just under 800 and it "valued" mine at 806. I used this one time tax calculator thing online.  So I think it was including at least the part of the shipping charge that was carried out in France or something.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

yoshiko said:


> It might include some of the shipping process that took place in France. Originally when I was purchasing I calculated just under 800 and it "valued" mine at 806. I used this one time tax calculator thing online.  So I think it was including at least the part of the shipping charge that was carried out in France or something.





liz_ said:


> So I just received a customs bill from FedEx for $80 I don't see why since I was under the $800 limit?
> They have listed value 806, I paid about $725 This isn't correct that puts me over the limit that's over what I paid for it I don't understand has anyone had to deal with something like this?



Seems a little weird that there would be unexplained costs! I'm sure you could call the company and ask them @liz?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Anyone know the current price for the Carry On 20? I'm just wondering on a whim! I've been digging mini canvas bags lately.


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> So I just received a customs bill from FedEx for $80 I don't see why since I was under the $800 limit?
> They have listed value 806, I paid about $725 This isn't correct that puts me over the limit that's over what I paid for it I don't understand has anyone had to deal with something like this?



Was your 725 counting shipping? Cause if it was then I do not understand why you got charged. I think you should call. Sorry you have had such bad luck!


----------



## yoshiko

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Anyone know the current price for the Carry On 20? I'm just wondering on a whim! I've been digging mini canvas bags lately.



The price from march 20th: 
Carry on 20: 890 euros with taxes 741,67 euro without.


----------



## liz_

yoshiko said:


> Was your 725 counting shipping? Cause if it was then I do not understand why you got charged. I think you should call. Sorry you have had such bad luck!



Yes, the $725 includes shipping I have the receipt


----------



## yoshiko

liz_ said:


> Yes, the $725 includes shipping I have the receipt


That's just ridiculous then. You should call. I feel so bad you have had so many complications!


----------



## bernz84

liz_ said:


> Yes, the $725 includes shipping I have the receipt


I would call FedEx and possibly the customs broker if you have the number and ask why you were charged customs. Unless Faure Le Page messed up on the receipts and paperwork, I don't know what they can do since they don't have control over what US customs did. Earlier in this thread (re: 2015-2016), someone called customs and she was able to contest the bill. You shouldn't be charged _anything_ since you spent below $800 USD.

And this is why I hate private couriers!!! I've never had customs fees with EMS.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

!!! Look what I found! SA responded to my email and they are taking pre-orders! Not officially released yet but I'm on the waiting list for Daily Battle 32. Will upload pictures as soon as I receive it. No idea when but the suspense is killing me.


----------



## lms910

FYI on my defective bag:

Dear Lori,

We are deeply sorry to hear about the condition of your item and hope it has not caused you any inconvenience. Also, thank you for your remarks as we highly value your feedback and the time you took to share your comments.

We will proceed an exchange.

Please kindly send us back the items which you would like to exchange. 

Please kindly well-wrap the item inside the package (parcel), with one copy of your invoice.


----------



## lms910

I have responded asking for them to pay my return shipping charges as well so we will see. I'll be sending it back today.


----------



## yoshiko

Napoleon 3rd said:


> !!! Look what I found! SA responded to my email and they are taking pre-orders! Not officially released yet but I'm on the waiting list for Daily Battle 32. Will upload pictures as soon as I receive it. No idea when but the suspense is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699234
> View attachment 3699235
> View attachment 3699236




Wait there are 4 sizes of the db in the new color? It looks like there's one smaller than 32.


----------



## Napoleon 3rd

yoshiko said:


> Wait there are 4 sizes of the db in the new color? It looks like there's one smaller than 32.


Yes! I haven't seen it yet in real life. But I think this is something new.


----------



## yoshiko

Napoleon 3rd said:


> Yes! I haven't seen it yet in real life. But I think this is something new.


I just saw it's going to have a 27 size too


----------



## bernz84

Napoleon 3rd said:


> !!! Look what I found! SA responded to my email and they are taking pre-orders! Not officially released yet but I'm on the waiting list for Daily Battle 32. Will upload pictures as soon as I receive it. No idea when but the suspense is killing me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699234
> View attachment 3699235
> View attachment 3699236


Ooooh!!! These are so cute! I want the smallest DB. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

FLP is killing me!!! I know I should get a 32 to fit my laptop but I also know the 27 is going to be such an adorable size. Luckily I can be reasonable about the color being too light for me [emoji18] wonder if they'll release the 27 in all the colors? And didn't someone post that release was in June for the anniversary or did I make that up haha?


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> FLP is killing me!!! I know I should get a 32 to fit my laptop but I also know the 27 is going to be such an adorable size. Luckily I can be reasonable about the color being too light for me [emoji18] wonder if they'll release the 27 in all the colors? And didn't someone post that release was in June for the anniversary or did I make that up haha?


I hope they release the 27 in all colors. To me the 27 looks like a great everyday size. I don't really carry my DBs anywhere outside of work and travel because they are ginormous! But this dainty size looks perfect!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> I hope they release the 27 in all colors. To me the 27 looks like a great everyday size. I don't really carry my DBs anywhere outside of work and travel because they are ginormous! But this dainty size looks perfect!



Do you think you could use the 27 for work? Now I'm thinking I should just get a 27 and carry a separate bag for my laptop! Though the proportions on the DB27 look different, the LV Neverfull PM is 29cm wide, and looks more like a handbag. I could really use a more spacious bag but I really just love small bags [emoji848] Decisions, decisions…wonder if they'll have the 27 in stock in Japan when I go in mid-June, but I feel like there's sometimes a disconnect between Asian stores and their European counterparts. FLP Paris certainly didn't feel qualified to answer my questions about FLP Tokyo.


----------



## lms910

lms910 said:


> I have responded asking for them to pay my return shipping charges as well so we will see. I'll be sending it back today.



Looks like I will have to pay the return shipping for $44. At least I will get a new bag.


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Do you think you could use the 27 for work? Now I'm thinking I should just get a 27 and carry a separate bag for my laptop! Though the proportions on the DB27 look different, the LV Neverfull PM is 29cm wide, and looks more like a handbag. I could really use a more spacious bag but I really just love small bags [emoji848] Decisions, decisions…wonder if they'll have the 27 in stock in Japan when I go in mid-June, but I feel like there's sometimes a disconnect between Asian stores and their European counterparts. FLP Paris certainly didn't feel qualified to answer my questions about FLP Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 3699364
> 
> View attachment 3699367



I'm actually one of those crazy people who carries a small bag in addition to a large tote to work.  I like keeping my personal purse stuff separate from my work items. I think it should be fine but I wouldn't know; personally I never thought the neverfull PM was too small. I just never got it because the straps are too short. The fact that the Daily Battle 27 has adjustable straps makes it perfect!

I've watched a youtube video where someone said the neverfull pm is actually larger than the speedy 25 and I think the speedy 25 is actually a great size. So if you are able to fit your items in a speedy 25 easily, the DB 27 shouldn't be an issue.

I'm not too keen on the new color not because I think it's unattractive (I actually think it's gorgeous!), but I don't like using pale colors. I used to have a LV Damier Azur item and sold it because it always got dirty easily. I like to use my stuff; I don't want to baby my items!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> I'm actually one of those crazy people who carries a small bag in addition to a large tote to work.



Thanks so much for sharing your detailed thoughts about the size! We think exactly the same haha! I have no qualms about carrying two bags. My mother's always done it, and I see plenty of professional women commuting in NYC doing it! And I also think the new color is gorgeous, but too light for me as well.

I love the Speedy 25 and it holds all I need. I'm sure with the open top the DB27 would be even roomier if needed. I guess I'll have to see in person and decide from there…maybe put all my stuff in and see how I feel! The adjustable handles the DB27 could be turned from tote to a handbag, which would be so cute. There are so many canvas/monogram totes but I also really think the adjustable strap will be an asset in the 27 size. The only thing missing is the option to cinch the size, but again I'll have to see it in person to see how I feel! 

I tried on the Bally Bernina (small, 29cm) just to see how I would feel about a small tote, and I love it! 






lms910 said:


> Looks like I will have to pay the return shipping for $44. At least I will get a new bag.



It's too bad their aftercare service never involves free shipping. It would be a nice touch, but FLP is still cheaper than LV and Goyard so I guess it's still okay…


----------



## bernz84

Did anyone see these pics on Instagram??? The interior of the new color is cream!


----------



## bernz84

I don't think I'll personally buy anything from Faure Le Page (I am trying to save since I moved), but I would love for someone to report on the DB 27!


----------



## bernz84

bernz84 said:


> Did anyone see these pics on Instagram??? The interior of the new color is cream!
> 
> View attachment 3700377
> 
> View attachment 3700378


Sorry, tried to attach better pics but could only manage screenshots. These (including the ones from my previous post) are all from the same IG account:


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Sorry, tried to attach better pics but could only manage screenshots. These (including the ones from my previous post) are all from the same IG account:
> View attachment 3700390
> 
> View attachment 3700391
> 
> View attachment 3700392



Thanks for sharing! I didn't know that user so I checked them out. That is apparently the new DB27, according to the poster! It doesn't look as mini as the NFPM or other mini totes I've been checking out!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I didn't know that user so I checked them out. That is apparently the new DB27, according to the poster! It doesn't look as mini as the NFPM or other mini totes I've been checking out!


Not at all! It looks like a decent-sized purse, which I like. I feel like the DB zipped and 32 are too large to use as purses, so I'm glad that FLP made a size that is much smaller. 

I'm curious to know how much the retail will be for this cute bag! Hopefully they continue to expand their bag lines and maybe even do luggage!


----------



## liz_

So I contacted them regarding the customers bill because they put 740£ on the customs paper work instead of putting the price I paid with the VAT removed., and this was their reply., can say that I'm not going to order from them again with all the trouble I've had. Also, I did tell them in the email that I sent them that we don't get a customs fee for anything under $800


----------



## KMARIEA

liz_ said:


> So I contacted them regarding the customers bill because they put 740£ on the customs paper work instead of putting the price I paid with the VAT removed., and this was their reply., can say that I'm not going to order from them again with all the trouble I've had. Also, I did tell them in the email that I sent them that we don't get a customs fee for anything under $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700434


Oh no...  Was it the Galeries Lafayette that issued the customs paperwork with VAT included? You can probably contest the <$800USD valuation if you have FLP create an updated invoice and  a note explaining that VAT was incorrectly included in the original customs paperwork.  Once you have those docs, forward them to customs/courier collections team as proof that the shipment should clear as a Section 321 entry.  
My experience: I purchased my DB+tassel in January 2017 from the Rue Cambon shop and shipped to San Francisco, CA.  The total valuation of my goods was JUUST under $800USD, and TNT informed me that my shipment cleared as a Section 321 entry (duty free).  I'm not a US Customs expert, but unless there was a recent change in rules or goods classification, I would imagine you could successfully contest the duties with the corrected paperwork.
Try CCing the FLP customer service director as well.  If you move forward, let us know how it goes.  Best of luck, liz!


----------



## Britkneeyen

bernz84 said:


> Sorry, tried to attach better pics but could only manage screenshots. These (including the ones from my previous post) are all from the same IG account:
> View attachment 3700390
> 
> View attachment 3700391
> 
> View attachment 3700392



OMG THESE ARE GORGEOUS. I wasn't fond of the color but if I see it placed against people maybe I will! lol I hope more pictures surface


----------



## Britkneeyen

Hi just emailed my SA and this is what she told me. I tried asking her if the new daily battle will be available in other colors but she didn't respond


----------



## bernz84

Britkneeyen said:


> Hi just emailed my SA and this is what she told me. I tried asking her if the new daily battle will be available in other colors but she didn't respond


I have a feeling she probably doesn't know. I'm pretty sure they'll come out with the 27 in different colors eventually, but right now they'll release it in the new color only.

720 Euros is a lot for that small bag, but I think I'm just being cheap.  It's actually reasonably priced compared to getting a bag from a different, more mainstream bag. Hopefully someone here gets one!


----------



## Britkneeyen

bernz84 said:


> I have a feeling she probably doesn't know. I'm pretty sure they'll come out with the 27 in different colors eventually, but right now they'll release it in the new color only.
> 
> 720 Euros is a lot for that small bag, but I think I'm just being cheap.  It's actually reasonably priced compared to getting a bag from a different, more mainstream bag. Hopefully someone here gets one!




I was thinking the same thing. The 32 DB is 740. For 20 euros more I can get a bigger bag. I thought the new smaller size was gonna be cheaper lol. I think I want a wallet for that price. Anyone purchase their wallets before? How do you like it? Size color price etc?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Britkneeyen said:


> I was thinking the same thing. The 32 DB is 740. For 20 euros more I can get a bigger bag. I thought the new smaller size was gonna be cheaper lol. I think I want a wallet for that price. Anyone purchase their wallets before? How do you like it? Size color price etc?



There was an earlier post complaining about the wallet quality. I wonder if anyone has a more positive SLG experience?


----------



## knemrac

Since it will be a while before i get the calibre pouch, i feel like my bag looks bare without anything for now so im trying to tie a scarf... yay or nay?

Also... the new DB27 is more expensive than the old DB32! You will def pay customs even with the smallest bag!


----------



## lovelylondon

liz_ said:


> So I contacted them regarding the customers bill because they put 740£ on the customs paper work instead of putting the price I paid with the VAT removed., and this was their reply., can say that I'm not going to order from them again with all the trouble I've had. Also, I did tell them in the email that I sent them that we don't get a customs fee for anything under $800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3700434


I wouldn't blame FLP for your problems- it's totally GL's fault! I used to do PR at the HQ of a very well known global British label in London and concessions were always different to buying from the brand's store. It's why so many people buy Chanel at Bloomingdales. You get Chanel with the Bloomingdales return policy of one year. FLP sent you another bag which presumably you are selling so you essentially got a free bag. They didn't have to do that and I find that level of customer care above and beyond. Many brands wouldn't care. I do agree you haven't had luck, but I just think it's a lesson for everyone on this thread not to order from GL.


----------



## yoshiko

knemrac said:


> View attachment 3703042
> 
> Since it will be a while before i get the calibre pouch, i feel like my bag looks bare without anything for now so im trying to tie a scarf... yay or nay?
> 
> Also... the new DB27 is more expensive than the old DB32! You will def pay customs even with the smallest bag!



I have been waiting like 4 months for the gun pouch and 2 months for yellow ribbon. I ended up getting a cheap tassel from Etsy for the meanwhile with an Eiffel Tower charm. I suggest looking on Etsy for accessories they are reasonably priced and cute. I like the color combo wth the scarf though!


----------



## lovelylondon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> There was an earlier post complaining about the wallet quality. I wonder if anyone has a more positive SLG experience?


I ordered one for my husband and it seems fine. I think they are actually cheap compared to other brands so we're happy with it. I don't know if you've shopped for men's wallets lately, but we would have spent at least $100-150 more to get a similar style.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I'm new to FLP, and about to order my Daily Battle tote.  Anais and I have been e-mailing, and it seems that much is out of stock.  I have narrowed my color down to either steel grey/grey trim or the new sable chaud combo.  My question is this:  What size is the best?  I love my NFMM.  Does the 32 "feel" smaller than a NFMM, and the 37 "feel" bigger?  And finally, which size is the most popular, in your opinion?  Thanks so much.*


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I'm new to FLP, and about to order my Daily Battle tote.  Anais and I have been e-mailing, and it seems that much is out of stock.  I have narrowed my color down to either steel grey/grey trim or the new sable chaud combo.  My question is this:  What size is the best?  I love my NFMM.  Does the 32 "feel" smaller than a NFMM, and the 37 "feel" bigger?  And finally, which size is the most popular, in your opinion?  Thanks so much.*


I think most people go for either the 32 or 37. I don't have the 32, but I can confirm that the 37 is bigger than the Neverfull MM. It's not by a whole lot, though. If anything, I can probably fit in 2-3 things more in my 37 than my Neverfull MM. Similarly, I've read that the 32 is slightly smaller than the Neverfull MM, but it's not by much, either. I think you can go with either one fine, it's just a matter of whether you want the extra room (37) or not (32). I think I would've been fine with the 32 but I mainly use totes for work and not so much as daily bags and I knew it'd be a little too small for what I want to use it for.

I have the 41 as well, but it's HUGE. It's great as an overnight suitcase, but I hardly use it.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

bernz84 said:


> I think most people go for either the 32 or 37. I don't have the 32, but I can confirm that the 37 is bigger than the Neverfull MM. It's not by a whole lot, though. If anything, I can probably fit in 2-3 things more in my 37 than my Neverfull MM. Similarly, I've read that the 32 is slightly smaller than the Neverfull MM, but it's not by much, either. I think you can go with either one fine, it's just a matter of whether you want the extra room (37) or not (32). I think I would've been fine with the 32 but I mainly use totes for work and not so much as daily bags and I knew it'd be a little too small for what I want to use it for.
> 
> I have the 41 as well, but it's HUGE. It's great as an overnight suitcase, but I hardly use it.



*Many thanks for your response.  I will probably go with the 37. *


----------



## liz_

lovelylondon said:


> I wouldn't blame FLP for your problems- it's totally GL's fault! I used to do PR at the HQ of a very well known global British label in London and concessions were always different to buying from the brand's store. It's why so many people buy Chanel at Bloomingdales. You get Chanel with the Bloomingdales return policy of one year. FLP sent you another bag which presumably you are selling so you essentially got a free bag. They didn't have to do that and I find that level of customer care above and beyond. Many brands wouldn't care. I do agree you haven't had luck, but I just think it's a lesson for everyone on this thread not to order from GL.



Free bag? No they are arranging a carrier pick up for it. Also, it was Faure Le Page shipment not the galleries shipment that put the wrong price that got me a customs charge so It is their fault.


----------



## jessyjess_

liz_ said:


> Free bag? No they are arranging a carrier pick up for it. Also, it was Faure Le Page shipment not the galleries shipment that put the wrong price that got me a customs charge so It is their fault.



When did you receive your bag & also the customs bill? I received a bag from them about 3 weeks ago so now I'm worried


----------



## liz_

jessyjess_ said:


> When did you receive your bag & also the customs bill? I received a bag from them about 3 weeks ago so now I'm worried



I received a customs bill about 2 weeks later.


----------



## katherinedvm

Do they sell the "illustrated history" book?


----------



## lovelylondon

liz_ said:


> Free bag? No they are arranging a carrier pick up for it. Also, it was Faure Le Page shipment not the galleries shipment that put the wrong price that got me a customs charge so It is their fault.


I only said free bag because you said previously you were rehoming it. For all I know/knew, FLP told you to keep it. I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, just pointing out how great their customer service was for you. It's a shame that the experience and excitement of getting a new bag has been ruined by all this drama. You were obviously looking forward to it and it's been nothing but a headache. If only they could rectify the customs bill for you and agree with the pp who suggested asking for a new receipt to prove the true price you paid. I purchased from the boutique and they emailed me a receipt which showed the total I paid not including VAT so perhaps they can do the same for you.

edited to add: plus, if they are picking it up, you shouldn't be liable for anything as it's returning to the country of origin.


----------



## Britkneeyen

In case anyone else was curious.


----------



## Britkneeyen

Here are additional wallets.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*Does anyone know the current price of the Pompon, and is it more to have a two tone one with yellow in the middle?  Thanks so much.*


----------



## liz_

lovelylondon said:


> I only said free bag because you said previously you were rehoming it. For all I know/knew, FLP told you to keep it. I wasn't trying to accuse you of anything, just pointing out how great their customer service was for you. It's a shame that the experience and excitement of getting a new bag has been ruined by all this drama. You were obviously looking forward to it and it's been nothing but a headache. If only they could rectify the customs bill for you and agree with the pp who suggested asking for a new receipt to prove the true price you paid. I purchased from the boutique and they emailed me a receipt which showed the total I paid not including VAT so perhaps they can do the same for you.
> 
> edited to add: plus, if they are picking it up, you shouldn't be liable for anything as it's returning to the country of origin.



My sister wanted the bag and I had plan to give it to her for mothers Day until they emailed. 
I'm not sure how that's gonna work because the galleries is arranging for carrier pick up not FLP. The galleries is the place I purchased it from and have the receipt with the correct amount so it would go on that bag being returned which I didn't get a customs bill for but the FLP is the one that just put 740£ without removing VAT so The bag going back to its Country won't even help me with the customs fee because the paperwork shows the other location. This whole thing is just confusing and upsetting at this point.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

liz_ said:


> My sister wanted the bag and I had plan to give it to her for mothers Day until they emailed.
> I'm not sure how that's gonna work because the galleries is arranging for carrier pick up not FLP. The galleries is the place I purchased it from and have the receipt with the correct amount so it would go on that bag being returned which I didn't get a customs bill for but the FLP is the one that just put 740£ without removing VAT so The bag going back to its Country won't even help me with the customs fee because the paperwork shows the other location. This whole thing is just confusing and upsetting at this point.



*Who is Socal_mom on ebay who sold the bag like you ordered, stating she had received 2 exactly alike and was selling the extra.  Not you, obviously.*


----------



## yoshiko

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Does anyone know the current price of the Pompon, and is it more to have a two tone one with yellow in the middle?  Thanks so much.*


A few months ago it was 125 euro with tax and 104 without and this is for both two toned and 1 toned.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

yoshiko said:


> A few months ago it was 125 euro with tax and 104 without and this is for both two toned and 1 toned.


*Thank you so much~!  That is a big help.  xox*


----------



## liz_

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Who is Socal_mom on ebay who sold the bag like you ordered, stating she had received 2 exactly alike and was selling the extra.  Not you, obviously.*



Not that it matters but I sold mine so that I could purchase the new one with the pocket but after all this I've decided not to purchase from them. And I didn't put that there's was a new release one I was wanting to purchase because I didn't want to put off perspective buyers from purchasing as if mine was some how a "Old model"


----------



## liz_

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Who is Socal_mom on ebay who sold the bag like you ordered, stating she had received 2 exactly alike and was selling the extra.  Not you, obviously.*



Also I don't appreciate you putting my eBay account name., I've have a flawless ebay account of 11yrs that I take great pride in.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*


liz_ said:



			Also I don't appreciate you putting my eBay account name., I've have a flawless ebay account of 11yrs that I take great pride in.
		
Click to expand...


I had no idea it was you.  I was asking because it seemed odd that someone else had received 2 bags, as you had, and was selling the extra.  And now that I see I have been following you on IG, not knowing it was you, there seems to be a bit more to the story.  The truth always has a way of showing itself.  Shame on you.*


----------



## Britkneeyen

lovethe1urwith said:


> *
> I had no idea it was you.  I was asking because it seemed odd that someone else had received 2 bags, as you had, and was selling the extra.  And now that I see I have been following you on IG, not knowing it was you, there seems to be a bit more to the story.  The truth always has a way of showing itself.  Shame on you.*




Weird how social media handles are sudden changing after getting called out


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lovethe1urwith said:


> *
> I had no idea it was you.  I was asking because it seemed odd that someone else had received 2 bags, as you had, and was selling the extra.  And now that I see I have been following you on IG, not knowing it was you, there seems to be a bit more to the story.  The truth always has a way of showing itself.  Shame on you.*





Britkneeyen said:


> Weird how social media handles are sudden changing after getting called out



Wow is this negativity really necessary? I know the actual truth  (as a friend of Liz_ through TPF and Insta), first order was sent to the wrong address at their fault therefore had to be resent.  As for eBay i myself when selling items don't like to state such things as "selling because it didn't work for me" because that is a deterrent for a buyer and poses the question of whether they should purchase it. Saying you have another similar or it is the wrong size is far more positive but as a casual seller of luxury goods you tend to get questions like "why are you selling?" so it is better to answer the question in your description so you do not get multiple people asking. 
Second bag has since been sent back to FLP.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow is this negativity really necessary? I know the actual truth  (as a friend of Liz_ through TPF and Insta), first order was sent to the wrong address at their fault therefore had to be resent.  As for eBay i myself when selling items don't like to state such things as "selling because it didn't work for me" because that is a deterrent for a buyer and poses the question of whether they should purchase it. Saying you have another similar or it is the wrong size is far more positive but as a casual seller of luxury goods you tend to get questions like "why are you selling?" so it is better to answer the question in your description so you do not get multiple people asking.
> Second bag has since been sent back to FLP.



*You must have edited this post, as I received your post in my e-mail, and it reads like this:*




lovethe1urwith
*
I had no idea it was you. I was asking because it seemed odd that someone else had received 2 bags, as you had, and was selling the extra. And now that I see I have been following you on IG, not knowing it was you, there seems to be a bit more to the story. The truth always has a way of showing itself. Shame on you.*
Britkneeyen
Weird how social media handles are sudden changing after getting called out

Wow is this negativity really necessary? I know the actual truth behind duplicate bags (as a friend of Liz_ through TPF and Insta), first order was sent to the wrong address at their fault therefore had to be resent. However the first bag did end up arriving to Liz_ much later as addressed to her. As for eBay i myself when selling items don't like to state such things as "selling because it didn't work for me" because that is a deterrent for a buyer and poses the question of whether they should purchase it. Saying you have another similar or it is the wrong size is far more positive but as a casual seller of luxury goods you tend to get questions like "why are you selling?" so it is better to answer the question in your description so you do not get multiple people asking. 
If i received doubles of an item by the senders mistake providing it was a major corporation and not a small business i wouldn't contact them and say "hey you sent me two" i would just wait to see if they asked me and then cooperate in that instance. honestly i am sure the average "joe" would react the same way. 

*And No, I must not be the average Joe, as I would definitely contact the company on such an expensive item and have it returned. The bottom line is that we turn to TPF for information.  And we do our homework when purchasing.  I wanted to know if I could find the bag for a reasonable price in the US and looked on Ebay.  Could there possibly be 2 stories where FLP delivered 2 bags when only 1 was ordered?  That was my question.  Is one of these bags being used by your friend?  It was late last week, as pictured and captioned about her love of the bag.  I don't want to hear made up stories when I am doing my research.  I want to hear truths.  I had no idea Socalmom was one and the same as your friend.  She called herself out on this one.  So I see you both want to tell stories that maybe just aren't factual on TPF, and how sad is that?  
Let's move on.  I, as buyer of FLP, don't value the opinion of you or your friend after all the spin doctoring you have done to the story.  *


----------



## PurseOnFleek

lovethe1urwith said:


> *You must have edited this post, as I received your post in my e-mail, and it reads like this:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovethe1urwith
> *
> I had no idea it was you. I was asking because it seemed odd that someone else had received 2 bags, as you had, and was selling the extra. And now that I see I have been following you on IG, not knowing it was you, there seems to be a bit more to the story. The truth always has a way of showing itself. Shame on you.*
> Britkneeyen
> Weird how social media handles are sudden changing after getting called out
> 
> Wow is this negativity really necessary? I know the actual truth behind duplicate bags (as a friend of Liz_ through TPF and Insta), first order was sent to the wrong address at their fault therefore had to be resent. However the first bag did end up arriving to Liz_ much later as addressed to her. As for eBay i myself when selling items don't like to state such things as "selling because it didn't work for me" because that is a deterrent for a buyer and poses the question of whether they should purchase it. Saying you have another similar or it is the wrong size is far more positive but as a casual seller of luxury goods you tend to get questions like "why are you selling?" so it is better to answer the question in your description so you do not get multiple people asking.
> If i received doubles of an item by the senders mistake providing it was a major corporation and not a small business i wouldn't contact them and say "hey you sent me two" i would just wait to see if they asked me and then cooperate in that instance. honestly i am sure the average "joe" would react the same way.
> 
> *And No, I must not be the average Joe, as I would definitely contact the company on such an expensive item and have it returned. The bottom line is that we turn to TPF for information.  And we do our homework when purchasing.  I wanted to know if I could find the bag for a reasonable price in the US and looked on Ebay.  Could there possibly be 2 stories where FLP delivered 2 bags when only 1 was ordered?  That was my question.  Is one of these bags being used by your friend?  It was late last week, as pictured and captioned about her love of the bag.  I don't want to hear made up stories when I am doing my research.  I want to hear truths.  I had no idea Socalmom was one and the same as your friend.  She called herself out on this one.  So I see you both want to tell stories that maybe just aren't factual on TPF, and how sad is that?
> Let's move on.  I, as buyer of FLP, don't value the opinion of you or your friend after all the spin doctoring you have done to the story.  *


You seem to be taking it all the wrong way. the point is there is two sides to every story and there is a polite and positive way to ask anything. the negative is not needed not warranted in this context. and yes i edited my post because some information isnt necessary and i didnt want it to be taken out of context.
Yet again i reiterate the negativity really isnt needed to obtain the information you need i am sure there is a far more polite way to address concerns/questions.

Thanks!


----------



## yoshiko

Back to the point, if you want cheaper shipping order from galleries but you will have to be more patient and expect your bag within a few weeks if you can't be patient then pay the extra money and go with purchasing from the boutique. I think of it like getting ground shipping vs priority. I think the complications with the address is not that common as I have never heard of that before. I had no problem with shipping from either place. I was happier with the cheaper shipping even though it took longer personally.


----------



## bernz84

yoshiko said:


> Back to the point, if you want cheaper shipping order from galleries but you will have to be more patient and expect your bag within a few weeks if you can't be patient then pay the extra money and go with purchasing from the boutique. I think of it like getting ground shipping vs priority. I think the complications with the address is not that common as I have never heard of that before. I had no problem with shipping from either place. I was happier with the cheaper shipping even though it took longer personally.


I agree. Even though I admit that ordering from Galleries was more laborious, I thought my SA was wonderful and I liked her better than the other people I worked with at the main boutique. And I also thought the wrapping was better than through the main boutique.

I still think all first time buyers should go through the main boutique, but for myself, I'll stick to Galleries.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just ordered the DP 32 from the Cambon location, and the price without taxes is now 650E because the new models are coming in with pockets. I also ordered a Pompon, and shipping is 90E.  Very happy to have found exactly what I want and excited to receive it.  A big thank you to all the posters of this thread.  It was so helpful in educating me on where to buy, what to buy, and what to expect in customs, pricing, etc.  xox*


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just ordered the DP 32 from the Cambon location, and the price without taxes is now 650E because the new models are coming in with pockets. I also ordered a Pompon, and shipping is 90E.  Very happy to have found exactly what I want and excited to receive it.  A big thank you to all the posters of this thread.  It was so helpful in educating me on where to buy, what to buy, and what to expect in customs, pricing, etc.  xox*



Please share photos when you receive!! Very excited for you!


----------



## monkeechu

Been carrying my DB32 zipped in Steel Grey with black calfskin for about a week and loving it. 
Summary of the easy process. Contacted the FLP boutique via email on a Wednesday night. Received timely replies from Claudia and decided on which items to purchase by Friday AM PST. Was sent a link for payment, order was processed within the hour and a tracking number was provided. It was 75€ for shipping and insurance. Shipped same Friday and picked up by FedEx International. My DB arrived Monday by 10:30 AM PST. Talk about almost instant gratification!  I did spend over $800, so I'm waiting for a letter from FedEx, but secretly hoping I don't get one. [emoji13] She's a little heavier than expected,  especially when comparing to the LV NF MM. 

Here are a couple shots comparing it to a Totally PM. 

View attachment 3707318

View attachment 3707319


I love how it's "designer" and under the radar. Thank you to everyone for introducing me to FLP!


----------



## lms910

monkeechu said:


> Been carrying my DB32 zipped in Steel Grey with black calfskin for about a week and loving it.
> Summary of the easy process. Contacted the FLP boutique via email on a Wednesday night. Received timely replies from Claudia and decided on which items to purchase by Friday AM PST. Was sent a link for payment, order was processed within the hour and a tracking number was provided. It was 75€ for shipping and insurance. Shipped same Friday and picked up by FedEx International. My DB arrived Monday by 10:30 AM PST. Talk about almost instant gratification!  I did spend over $800, so I'm waiting for a letter from FedEx, but secretly hoping I don't get one. [emoji13] She's a little heavier than expected,  especially when comparing to the LV NF MM.
> 
> Here are a couple shots comparing it to a Totally PM.
> 
> View attachment 3707318
> 
> View attachment 3707319
> 
> 
> I love how it's "designer" and under the radar. Thank you to everyone for introducing me to FLP!



I have this same bag and my duties bill came about ten days later. Was only $79!


----------



## lapetitecaniche

shup said:


> First off thank you again so much lapetitecanache !
> 
> I actually put myself down for the waitlist for the medium steel gray and can't wait. I have been corresponding with an sa Louise and was trying to request that if need be I'll wait longer for a made in France item.
> 
> At first she said all materials are from france and they are assembled in Spain or france. When I asked her then could she make sure my item is assembled in feance, she told me all daily battles are assembled in Spain.
> 
> Is that true? For everyone with recent db purchases has that been your experience? Where was you db made in ?



You are so welcome, @shup!! Mine was made in Spain. I am so glad I was able to help you make a decision!! [emoji813]️[emoji8]


----------



## lovelylondon

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just ordered the DP 32 from the Cambon location, and the price without taxes is now 650E because the new models are coming in with pockets. I also ordered a Pompon, and shipping is 90E.  Very happy to have found exactly what I want and excited to receive it.  A big thank you to all the posters of this thread.  It was so helpful in educating me on where to buy, what to buy, and what to expect in customs, pricing, etc.  xox*


Wonder if they all increased? I wanted to order a 37.


----------



## lovetheduns

I didn't think that I would be purchasing anything Faure le Page this past trip to Paris since I was not sure how much I liked the pattern. I was walking around with my friend in Galeries Lafayette and then saw the little shop stand for FLP. In person I thought the bags looked so much prettier. I ended up buying the DB with the zipper since I thought it would be much better than just another tote and that I would have more security being on mass transportation or even on the plane. I also ended up with the burgundy smaller pouch and a coin purse.

I love how on my return trip home I had this bag packed to the gills with my camera, laptop, iPad, books, scarves, etc. Was quite heavy but held shape really well and I was not afraid that it would fall apart like some totes.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lovetheduns said:


> I didn't think that I would be purchasing anything Faure le Page this past trip to Paris since I was not sure how much I liked the pattern. I was walking around with my friend in Galeries Lafayette and then saw the little shop stand for FLP. In person I thought the bags looked so much prettier. I ended up buying the DB with the zipper since I thought it would be much better than just another tote and that I would have more security being on mass transportation or even on the plane. I also ended up with the burgundy smaller pouch and a coin purse.
> 
> I love how on my return trip home I had this bag packed to the gills with my camera, laptop, iPad, books, scarves, etc. Was quite heavy but held shape really well and I was not afraid that it would fall apart like some totes.
> 
> View attachment 3707680



*It;s a beauty, and I love your story.  It makes me that much more excited to receive mine. *


----------



## lovetheduns

lovethe1urwith said:


> *It;s a beauty, and I love your story.  It makes me that much more excited to receive mine. *



Your's will be here soon!

I do think they are great bags. I have a Moynat cabas initial tote and a Damier Ebene Neverfull. The Moynat cabas I actually really love - it is softer and has this interesting texture and almost like a subtle glitter on parts of the letters. The Neverfull I use the least. It is durable no doubt, but I always feel like it is super obvious what I am carrying (and you can't miss the millions out there). I just find the Neverfull rather hard on the shoulders.

I think the FLP is as sturdy as the Neverfull but the canvas is actually kind of cushioned on mine (I don't know if the regular DB have the same cushioned feel. I love that the straps are adjustable and the leather is softer like the Moynat and just easy on the shoulder. I find it keeps it shape better than the Moynat - the Moynat being thicker than a Goyard but not as stiff as the Neverfull.


----------



## bernz84

lovetheduns said:


> Your's will be here soon!
> 
> I do think they are great bags. I have a Moynat cabas initial tote and a Damier Ebene Neverfull. The Moynat cabas I actually really love - it is softer and has this interesting texture and almost like a subtle glitter on parts of the letters. The Neverfull I use the least. It is durable no doubt, but I always feel like it is super obvious what I am carrying (and you can't miss the millions out there). I just find the Neverfull rather hard on the shoulders.
> 
> I think the FLP is as sturdy as the Neverfull but the canvas is actually kind of cushioned on mine (I don't know if the regular DB have the same cushioned feel. I love that the straps are adjustable and the leather is softer like the Moynat and just easy on the shoulder. I find it keeps it shape better than the Moynat - the Moynat being thicker than a Goyard but not as stiff as the Neverfull.



The regular DB isn't cushioned liked the DB zipped. It's unlined just like the Neverfull. 

Like you, I love my DB over my Neverfull.


----------



## lovetheduns

bernz84 said:


> The regular DB isn't cushioned liked the DB zipped. It's unlined just like the Neverfull.
> 
> Like you, I love my DB over my Neverfull.



Interesting - I wonder why they cushioned one and not the other - because even my little pouch feels cushioned.

Well at any rate, the handles are really wonderful on the bags.


----------



## knemrac

i think i like LV NF better after wearing the FLP (i got the DB 32, no pockets). I have the LV NF PM size and it's perfect for my frame. (i'm around 5'3", 115lb). One thing that kinda bugged me about the DB was the sides are too wide (hence i like the lv foldable sides) I did try to fold the sides of my FLP but it's just not the same. I mean I still like it, but i would love to have the LV NF construction and inside pockets with the FLP pattern lol. The DB is too big for my taste. I wear it now because it's there and I just bought it - not because i REALLY like it.  Especially with the new design change and the smaller size, makes me regret for getting it on impulse.  But i will want the gun pouch thou!

Am i the only person who feels this way?!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

knemrac said:


> i think i like LV NF better after wearing the FLP (i got the DB 32, no pockets). I have the LV NF PM size and it's perfect for my frame. (i'm around 5'3", 115lb). One thing that kinda bugged me about the DB was the sides are too wide (hence i like the lv foldable sides) I did try to fold the sides of my FLP but it's just not the same. I mean I still like it, but i would love to have the LV NF construction and inside pockets with the FLP pattern lol. The DB is too big for my taste. I wear it now because it's there and I just bought it - not because i REALLY like it.  Especially with the new design change and the smaller size, makes me regret for getting it on impulse.  But i will want the gun pouch thou!
> 
> Am i the only person who feels this way?!



Perhaps you should sell and purchase the 27! I feel the same way. I really wish you could cinch the sides - I just like the way it looks! There are many different side-cinching mechanisms on the other totes on the market…I've seen drawstrings, snap buttons, ties, etc. 

I think for me, having the smaller 27 size will make up for the lack of cinching, and I will buy a larger tote with side cinching to fulfill my craving and the need for a travel tote. And I'll just deal with only being able to fold the sides because I love the FLP pattern and how I can change the handle length to be a handbag or a tote. 

I'd really try selling - no sense keeping something you don't love! Perhaps you should contact them and see if you could even make an exchange? Good luck!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovetheduns said:


> Your's will be here soon!
> 
> I do think they are great bags. I have a Moynat cabas initial tote and a Damier Ebene Neverfull. The Moynat cabas I actually really love - it is softer and has this interesting texture and almost like a subtle glitter on parts of the letters. The Neverfull I use the least. It is durable no doubt, but I always feel like it is super obvious what I am carrying (and you can't miss the millions out there). I just find the Neverfull rather hard on the shoulders.
> 
> I think the FLP is as sturdy as the Neverfull but the canvas is actually kind of cushioned on mine (I don't know if the regular DB have the same cushioned feel. I love that the straps are adjustable and the leather is softer like the Moynat and just easy on the shoulder. I find it keeps it shape better than the Moynat - the Moynat being thicker than a Goyard but not as stiff as the Neverfull.



Is it possible to cinch the Moynat? From the information I've seen on Google Images (these elusive brands are so hard to research, but at least that's part of the fun!), it seems like the Moynat has fewer bells and whistles than the FLP, especially with the addition of the pocket to the DB.


----------



## bernz84

knemrac said:


> i think i like LV NF better after wearing the FLP (i got the DB 32, no pockets). I have the LV NF PM size and it's perfect for my frame. (i'm around 5'3", 115lb). One thing that kinda bugged me about the DB was the sides are too wide (hence i like the lv foldable sides) I did try to fold the sides of my FLP but it's just not the same. I mean I still like it, but i would love to have the LV NF construction and inside pockets with the FLP pattern lol. The DB is too big for my taste. I wear it now because it's there and I just bought it - not because i REALLY like it.  Especially with the new design change and the smaller size, makes me regret for getting it on impulse.  But i will want the gun pouch thou!
> 
> Am i the only person who feels this way?!



Yeah, I'd try to sell the 32 and wait on the 27. I think the 32 is too big as an actual purse; like you, I prefer a smaller bag, even though I use large totes for work. You shouldn't have any issue selling the 32 because FLP sells pretty well on ebay from what I've seen. It's not worth keeping an expensive bag you're not completely in love with!


----------



## lovetheduns

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is it possible to cinch the Moynat? From the information I've seen on Google Images (these elusive brands are so hard to research, but at least that's part of the fun!), it seems like the Moynat has fewer bells and whistles than the FLP, especially with the addition of the pocket to the DB.



Do you mind cinch it like fold the sides in so it is sort of like the Neverfull without the ties? I guess you could do that but I have never tried. I don't think the material is that floppy where it could do that without having a helper like the Neverfull does. 

The Moynat bag included a pocket on the inside in the fabric that it was lined in. I don't know actually if they still make the original Cabas tote that I own. I remember asking about it about a year ago for the snow grey color and I was told they were not making it any longer at that time which bummed me because I loved the snow grey and the black/silver one.


----------



## knemrac

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Perhaps you should sell and purchase the 27! I feel the same way. I really wish you could cinch the sides - I just like the way it looks! There are many different side-cinching mechanisms on the other totes on the market…I've seen drawstrings, snap buttons, ties, etc.
> 
> I think for me, having the smaller 27 size will make up for the lack of cinching, and I will buy a larger tote with side cinching to fulfill my craving and the need for a travel tote. And I'll just deal with only being able to fold the sides because I love the FLP pattern and how I can change the handle length to be a handbag or a tote.
> 
> I'd really try selling - no sense keeping something you don't love! Perhaps you should contact them and see if you could even make an exchange? Good luck!





bernz84 said:


> Yeah, I'd try to sell the 32 and wait on the 27. I think the 32 is too big as an actual purse; like you, I prefer a smaller bag, even though I use large totes for work. You shouldn't have any issue selling the 32 because FLP sells pretty well on ebay from what I've seen. It's not worth keeping an expensive bag you're not completely in love with!



hmm .... selling? it's used so i dont think i can sell at a high enough price since i only used it for a few time last few weeks. So if i were to sell it, it would about $100-200 less than what I've paid - which - cost/wear is not worth it for me no? I do poshmark.

if i were to do an exchange - i would have to pay for shipping. I feel like in any way - it's a lose lose situation for me.... not even break even!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

knemrac said:


> hmm .... selling? it's used so i dont think i can sell at a high enough price since i only used it for a few time last few weeks. So if i were to sell it, it would about $100-200 less than what I've paid - which - cost/wear is not worth it for me no? I do poshmark.
> 
> if i were to do an exchange - i would have to pay for shipping. I feel like in any way - it's a lose lose situation for me.... not even break even!



It's true…it's hard to take a loss, but if you're happier using it than losing money trying to get rid of it, then you know you're making the right decision for you!


----------



## kskwok

Hi! Anybody has a lot of the availbel size for Daily battle (with and without zip) plus carry on? Thanks![emoji3]


----------



## bernz84

So I asked if the DB 27 will be available in all colors and I got confirmation that it will (including the "hot sand" color, aka sable chaud). However, it will be a couple months until they get any; late June seems to be the earliest they will get them. I didn't add myself onto a waitlist because I didn't want to commit or waste the SA's time. I'm excited to see if anyone here gets it!  It looks like a really cute, functional bag!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

bernz84 said:


> So I asked if the DB 27 will be available in all colors and I got confirmation that it will (including the "hot sand" color, aka sable chaud). However, it will be a couple months until they get any; late June seems to be the earliest they will get them. I didn't add myself onto a waitlist because I didn't want to commit or waste the SA's time. I'm excited to see if anyone here gets it!  It looks like a really cute, functional bag!



*I'm very interested in the sable chaud.  It seems like more of a spring/summer color to me, and with the late arrival date, it may have to be a 2018 purchase for me.  *


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just got a call from FEDEX that my purse is coming overnight, and will be here by 10:30 tomorrow.  *


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just got a call from FEDEX that my purse is coming overnight, and will be here by 10:30 tomorrow.  *


Yay!!! Please share when you receive it!


----------



## Britkneeyen

Whenever my bag feels huge, I just fold the sides in.  It's like two bags in one  waiting for my d ring that I ordered from etsy so I can hang my tassel on the outside. Has anyone been able to find a small screw d ring at michaels or Joanns or hobby lobby?


----------



## shup

Britkneeyen said:


> Whenever my bag feels huge, I just fold the sides in.  It's like two bags in one  waiting for my d ring that I ordered from etsy so I can hang my tassel on the outside. Has anyone been able to find a small screw d ring at michaels or Joanns or hobby lobby?


Is this taupe or grey in 32 or 37. I remember your reveal awhile ago, but can't find the post. TIA!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Britkneeyen said:


> Whenever my bag feels huge, I just fold the sides in.  It's like two bags in one  waiting for my d ring that I ordered from etsy so I can hang my tassel on the outside. Has anyone been able to find a small screw d ring at michaels or Joanns or hobby lobby?





shup said:


> Is this taupe or grey in 32 or 37. I remember your reveal awhile ago, but can't find the post. TIA!


*
This same bag arrived for me today, but I haven't opened it yet~!  And I also am waiting on the d-ring from etsy.  Two peas in the same pod....with the same taste.*


----------



## Britkneeyen

shup said:


> Is this taupe or grey in 32 or 37. I remember your reveal awhile ago, but can't find the post. TIA!


Grey in 32


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Britkneeyen said:


> Grey in 32



Lovely bag in the stats I want…congratulations! I'm wondering if the 27 will fold in the same way. I love the way folding looks! When the 27  comes in, I'm sure I could ask an SA.


----------



## knemrac

Britkneeyen said:


> Whenever my bag feels huge, I just fold the sides in.  It's like two bags in one  waiting for my d ring that I ordered from etsy so I can hang my tassel on the outside. Has anyone been able to find a small screw d ring at michaels or Joanns or hobby lobby?


i do do that too! but whenever i reach in, it flops back open. So i always have to fold it - which can get annoying if i'm with 2 lil ones! Now i just use it when i know it's a short trip like drop off kids to school or going to the bank.... longer trips is not practical for me...


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*My Faure Le Page Daily Battle32arrived, and I love it. A bit smaller than the LVNFMM, but it's a wonderfful size. I have put comparison size shots with my Gucci Blooms and Azur MM. I'm using a Samorga organizer with it, and waiting for a D-ring to arrive so I can hang the tassle on the front of the bag. Mine came with the interior pocket ~ The canvas has a real canvas feel to it ~ more like my Gucci, kind of like a tent. It's going to wear well. I don't think you can tear or get a rip in this canvas, like the LV canvas, Just my thoughts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*

*


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*
View attachment 3710529
View attachment 3710529
View attachment 3710529
View attachment 3710530
*


----------



## knemrac

lovethe1urwith said:


> *My Faure Le Page Daily Battle32arrived, and I love it. A bit smaller than the LVNFMM, but it's a wonderfful size. I have put comparison size shots with my Gucci Blooms and Azur MM. I'm using a Samorga organizer with it, and waiting for a D-ring to arrive so I can hang the tassle on the front of the bag. Mine came with the interior pocket ~ The canvas has a real canvas feel to it ~ more like my Gucci, kind of like a tent. It's going to wear well. I don't think you can tear or get a rip in this canvas, like the LV canvas, Just my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710527
> *


oooo!!!! love the Gucci! That was my other choice when picking a tote. How is that holding up and the reversible side?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*The Gucci is amazing ~ 2nd year for it and no wear at all.  Women stop me when I use and comment on it.  I've never had that happen with a bag before.*


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I love Samorga bag organizers, and this small one works perfectly in the DP32.*


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*The pocket is quite big ~ it's goes almost to the bottom of the bag.  But because it is not attached except at the top, anything with weight causes the side of the bag to droop.  I'm not impressed, especially for the extra 33E they now charge for a DP 32 with pocket. *


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I'm 5'10".  The DP 32 is the perfect bag size for me. *


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> View attachment 3710545
> 
> 
> *I'm 5'10".  The DP 32 is the perfect bag size for me. *


Everything looks great, congrats! Love the grey on grey combination! 

I had a feeling that the new interior pocket was going to do that. As nice as a pocket is, I was put off by the fact that it was only held by 2 rivets. Still a gorgeous piece, though. you can probably put lighter things in it like papers or pens.


----------



## Angie Ong

Only touch down in Paris today. Went to the boutique at Fauré le Page as my SA reserve my bags for me! 

Service was Fantastic and my SA was very attentive! Love the boutique, small and quiet. Not at all like Chanel. Chanel boutique was chaos and service was not good.

View attachment 3710696

My Pochette!!! Wanted the limited edition colour, but was not great when I see it in real, so change to this colour instead!

View attachment 3710699

View attachment 3710700




My Daily Battle 37 with yellow lining. SA explained that they know the yellow lining issue so in any case can always bring it back for them to repair. I'm 1.68m tall and bag fits nicely for my 15 inch MacBook!

Tempting to get the other bags!!!! Stock level for DB37 only left with the colours with yellow trimmings. DB32 has all Colors but Anniversary colour stock is not in yet.


----------



## Angie Ong

They gave me a book on their history too!!! Love everything about them!!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Angie Ong said:


> Only touch down in Paris today. Went to the boutique at Fauré le Page as my SA reserve my bags for me!
> 
> Service was Fantastic and my SA was very attentive! Love the boutique, small and quiet. Not at all like Chanel. Chanel boutique was chaos and service was not good.
> 
> View attachment 3710696
> 
> My Pochette!!! Wanted the limited edition colour, but was not great when I see it in real, so change to this colour instead!
> 
> View attachment 3710699
> 
> View attachment 3710700
> 
> View attachment 3710718
> 
> 
> My Daily Battle 37 with yellow lining. SA explained that they know the yellow lining issue so in any case can always bring it back for them to repair. I'm 1.68m tall and bag fits nicely for my 15 inch MacBook!
> 
> Tempting to get the other bags!!!! Stock level for DB37 only left with the colours with yellow trimmings. DB32 has all Colors but Anniversary colour stock is not in yet.



*I didn't know they had a yellow lining.  Would love to see a picture of the inside of your bag.    Also, I can't see your pouch.  *


----------



## shinypenny

Angie Ong said:


> Only touch down in Paris today. Went to the boutique at Fauré le Page as my SA reserve my bags for me!
> 
> Service was Fantastic and my SA was very attentive! Love the boutique, small and quiet. Not at all like Chanel. Chanel boutique was chaos and service was not good.
> 
> View attachment 3710696
> 
> My Pochette!!! Wanted the limited edition colour, but was not great when I see it in real, so change to this colour instead!
> 
> View attachment 3710699
> 
> View attachment 3710700
> 
> View attachment 3710718
> 
> 
> My Daily Battle 37 with yellow lining. SA explained that they know the yellow lining issue so in any case can always bring it back for them to repair. I'm 1.68m tall and bag fits nicely for my 15 inch MacBook!
> 
> Tempting to get the other bags!!!! Stock level for DB37 only left with the colours with yellow trimmings. DB32 has all Colors but Anniversary colour stock is not in yet.



I was there today and picked up the same tote too! I actually purchased last week over email and went to the boutique to pick it up. Did not purchase the pochette since I plan to make other purchases in Paris. Louise was wonderful to work with and meet in person! It is quite a contrast to Chanel in terms of energy levels. (Sorry your experience at Chanel was not good. I had great service there, unlike how I'm normally treated at my home boutique. Time of day may make a difference since we were there not long after opening.) 

Also, the new chaud color is beautiful in person. I was not too excited about it from the instagram photos, but if I were to buy another FLP piece it may be in the chaud color.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

shinypenny said:


> I was there today and picked up the same tote too! I actually purchased last week over email and went to the boutique to pick it up. Did not purchase the pochette since I plan to make other purchases in Paris. Louise was wonderful to work with and meet in person! It is quite a contrast to Chanel in terms of energy levels. (Sorry your experience at Chanel was not good. I had great service there, unlike how I'm normally treated at my home boutique. Time of day may make a difference since we were there not long after opening.)
> 
> Also, the new chaud color is beautiful in person. I was not too excited about it from the instagram photos, but if I were to buy another FLP piece it may be in the chaud color.



*Is Sable Chaud available in all items for sale now?  I am on the waitlist for the Daily Battle 32, but was told it wouldn't be available for several weeks.  How lucky you are to visit the boutique in person and be in Paris. *


----------



## lovetheduns

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Is Sable Chaud available in all items for sale now?  I am on the waitlist for the Daily Battle 32, but was told it wouldn't be available for several weeks.  How lucky you are to visit the boutique in person and be in Paris. *


I want to know this too! I loved the coloring of Sable Chaud!


----------



## shinypenny

@lovethe1urwith @lovetheduns - I didn't ask about inventory of the Sable Chaud, but it sounds like it's not available yet from Angie's post above. They had a DB37 in the window and a DB27 inside on display - so it was nice to see the color in person.


----------



## Angie Ong

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I didn't know they had a yellow lining.  Would love to see a picture of the inside of your bag.    Also, I can't see your pouch.  *





Here is a pic of the inside of the bag.



This is the Pochette that I have bought. Thought I wanted the limited edition colour but it does not looks good in real so decided to get this colour instead. It is only at EUR 490



And forget about the tassel too! Hehe


----------



## Angie Ong

shinypenny said:


> I was there today and picked up the same tote too! I actually purchased last week over email and went to the boutique to pick it up. Did not purchase the pochette since I plan to make other purchases in Paris. Louise was wonderful to work with and meet in person! It is quite a contrast to Chanel in terms of energy levels. (Sorry your experience at Chanel was not good. I had great service there, unlike how I'm normally treated at my home boutique. Time of day may make a difference since we were there not long after opening.)
> 
> Also, the new chaud color is beautiful in person. I was not too excited about it from the instagram photos, but if I were to buy another FLP piece it may be in the chaud color.



Hi Shinypenny, yes the energy level was fantastic in Fauré Le Page, I went to them after Chanel, and I think I'm not gonna give Chanel my money at all. 1st experience was bad and literally puts me off. Stock level is pretty low I guess since the SA just took 3 bags and left me with it and went off. The SA left me there waiting for 5-10mins alone! I will give my money to Moynat instead! Queue at LV was crazy so will be going there today instead!

I was glad I went to Fauré Le Page after because it makes me happier with a top notch service and service at Goyard was fantastic too even they were busy, they never over crowded their store like Chanel. The moment you get in, there is a SA waiting for you.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

shinypenny said:


> @lovethe1urwith @lovetheduns - I didn't ask about inventory of the Sable Chaud, but it sounds like it's not available yet from Angie's post above. They had a DB37 in the window and a DB27 inside on display - so it was nice to see the color in person.


Ooh, did the DB27 look particularly small at all?


----------



## bernz84

I just noticed that there weren't any promotional pics of the pochettes and card holders in the new sable chaud. Hopefully they're doing the complete line in the new color and it's not simply limited to certain products. I'd be much more open to getting a pochette 19 in sable chaud and not a full bag.


----------



## Angie Ong

bernz84 said:


> I just noticed that there weren't any promotional pics of the pochettes and card holders in the new sable chaud. Hopefully they're doing the complete line in the new color and it's not simply limited to certain products. I'd be much more open to getting a pochette 19 in sable chaud and not a full bag.



Hi Hi, I did not see any pochettes or card holders in Sable Chaud tho. But you can check with the SA always thru email. They are very responsive. The colour is refreshing but too pale for my liking tho.


----------



## shinypenny

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3711493
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3711495
> 
> This is the Pochette that I have bought. Thought I wanted the limited edition colour but it does not looks good in real so decided to get this colour instead. It is only at EUR 490
> 
> View attachment 3711496
> 
> And forget about the tassel too! Hehe



I was telling myself not to buy the pochette because I am already doing too much shopping, but I couldn't stop thinking about the light gray trim contrasted with the darker print. So I went back today to buy it. (which now rereading your post I guess is the one you didn't like [emoji23] ; lol thanks @Angie Ong for passing on this piece!). 

They look a little off all together, but oh well. I'm happy with the colors and quality. 




Pochette by itself. 




Sorry for the poor lighting of my dim hotel room. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## shinypenny

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Ooh, did the DB27 look particularly small at all?



I thought it looked small for a tote, but then again I wanted the DB37 as a carryall for work.  My opinion only; I recommend asking the SAs to email you a comparison picture so you have a better idea if it will work for you.


----------



## shinypenny

bernz84 said:


> I just noticed that there weren't any promotional pics of the pochettes and card holders in the new sable chaud. Hopefully they're doing the complete line in the new color and it's not simply limited to certain products. I'd be much more open to getting a pochette 19 in sable chaud and not a full bag.



Louise today said that they literally only have one piece each of the Sable Chaud in a handful of styles for display only. They weren't for sale but were taking names for reserve. I think I saw the DB37, DB32, DB27, the flap bag with the gun on it (sorry don't know the name), and I think one other bag (the top handle bag maybe) on display. She did also say they plan to do the complete line because it is a new permanent color unlike my light gray pochette. She said some inventory of the new color will come in around June or July but she doesn't know which of the display pieces will come in first. HTH!


----------



## bernz84

shinypenny said:


> Louise today said that they literally only have one piece each of the Sable Chaud in a handful of styles for display only. They weren't for sale but were taking names for reserve. I think I saw the DB37, DB32, DB27, the flap bag with the gun on it (sorry don't know the name), and I think one other bag (the top handle bag maybe) on display. She did also say they plan to do the complete line because it is a new permanent color unlike my light gray pochette. She said some inventory of the new color will come in around June or July but she doesn't know which of the display pieces will come in first. HTH!


Thanks for the information! And congrats on your goodies, they look lovely! 

I like the Sable Chaud, but not for a full bag as I don't really care for pale colors that much. A pochette I could probably do, though. Maybe they pochette 19; I have the 29 and always thought it was a little too big for my liking.


----------



## lovetheduns

Angie Ong said:


> View attachment 3711493
> 
> Here is a pic of the inside of the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3711495
> 
> This is the Pochette that I have bought. Thought I wanted the limited edition colour but it does not looks good in real so decided to get this colour instead. It is only at EUR 490
> 
> View attachment 3711496
> 
> And forget about the tassel too! Hehe



@Angie Ong I really regret not buying that pouch! I dithered over it and may have to buy it at some point. I thought it would be a nice clutch to carry around as well.


----------



## lovetheduns

Angie Ong said:


> Hi Shinypenny, yes the energy level was fantastic in Fauré Le Page, I went to them after Chanel, and I think I'm not gonna give Chanel my money at all. 1st experience was bad and literally puts me off. Stock level is pretty low I guess since the SA just took 3 bags and left me with it and went off. The SA left me there waiting for 5-10mins alone! I will give my money to Moynat instead! Queue at LV was crazy so will be going there today instead!
> 
> I was glad I went to Fauré Le Page after because it makes me happier with a top notch service and service at Goyard was fantastic too even they were busy, they never over crowded their store like Chanel. The moment you get in, there is a SA waiting for you.



I had a pretty "bad" experience at Chanel. I went with a friend at the location close to Hermes on FSH. We both felt like we were being overly watched in case we were to, I don't know, grab a mannequin and run off with bags and jewelry, etc. It was bizarre and I ended up feeling pretty uncomfortable the entire time we were in the store.


----------



## Angie Ong

shinypenny said:


> I was telling myself not to buy the pochette because I am already doing too much shopping, but I couldn't stop thinking about the light gray trim contrasted with the darker print. So I went back today to buy it. (which now rereading your post I guess is the one you didn't like [emoji23] ; lol thanks @Angie Ong for passing on this piece!).
> 
> They look a little off all together, but oh well. I'm happy with the colors and quality.
> 
> View attachment 3712049
> 
> 
> Pochette by itself.
> 
> View attachment 3712048
> 
> 
> Sorry for the poor lighting of my dim hotel room. Thanks for letting me share!



Love your Haul!!! Yeah it was me who pass on the Pochette. My SA was kind enough to reserve for me however, I don't like it when in real.

I'm glad it found a new home!!! It seems like we are going into the same boutique but never bumping into each other [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Angie Ong

lovetheduns said:


> @Angie Ong I really regret not buying that pouch! I dithered over it and may have to buy it at some point. I thought it would be a nice clutch to carry around as well.



Yes I think it is really practical. I'm using it with my DB37 now because of traveling can put my passport and money inside. It is secure too because I can hang it on the hook in the DB37.

When holding it. It can holds quite a bit too.

I will check at the end of my trip if I have access I might turn back again to get something nice!!


----------



## Angie Ong

lovetheduns said:


> I had a pretty "bad" experience at Chanel. I went with a friend at the location close to Hermes on FSH. We both felt like we were being overly watched in case we were to, I don't know, grab a mannequin and run off with bags and jewelry, etc. It was bizarre and I ended up feeling pretty uncomfortable the entire time we were in the store.



I gave Chanel a 2nd Chance in hope of getting my Coco Handle. Went to Ave Montaigne store yesterday. Store was busy as usual. I managed to catch a SA after sending her guest out. She was very nice and also personal. 

I asked her about the Coco Handle and she immediately told me that it is out of stock and only coming in Oct. so I asked to see a Filigree bag which one of the TPFer recently bought. 

She took it out after searching for the whole store as it was in the infantry!!! When she showed me the Filigree I was not so happy for the colour immediately she check out colours on her system for me and said the beige colour only have stock in Dubai!!

I started looking at other bags but I'm quite fixated about the Coco Handle, suddenly she took out a Filigree bag in red!!! And she said she don't know why it was not in the system but they have it!!! 

Sorry for the long message but I think service is really important to me and if I want to get something at such a price, I would like some good service or even someone who really care why I want the bag. And not someone who is there just because.

So I finally got my 1st Chanel with this SA because I like it when she showed me the bag, 1st she asked me how I know this bag then she asked me why do I like the bag. She look at me and she immediately know that the Filigree bag in blue is not my favourite and I don't like it. 

Finally although it is not my 1st choice, I bought it from her because she was so nice. If anyone need her name, can let me know!!! My SA is Nathalie.

If you want to see my Filigree I did post it on the May Happy Scores thread. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Angie Ong

For those who are interested to know more. I received an email from FLP after the purchase. 

They send me a link for their lookbook: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7x-uvJjSYR8Rjc2QjBtaUlocVE/view

Hope it helps! My SA in the boutique is Ms QiWen


----------



## LVsonogal

Does anyone have the Daily Battle in large (41) ? If so, can you post a pic? I love large bags and think the 37 will not be large enough. Thanks!


----------



## yoshiko

Anyone have a parade night? Or anyone go in the store and see one? I'm thinking about getting one but wanted some opinions of someone who saw in person!


----------



## bernz84

LVsonogal said:


> Does anyone have the Daily Battle in large (41) ? If so, can you post a pic? I love large bags and think the 37 will not be large enough. Thanks!


Here is a pic comparing the 37 to 41:




I find the 41 to be very large. Do you normally carry a Neverfull GM or Goyard St. Louis GM? If so, then the 41 will be perfect because they're all roughly the same size.

The 37 is the exact same size as the large Longchamp Le Pliage shoulder tote as far as volume is concerned and is slightly larger than the LV neverfull mm.


----------



## LVsonogal

bernz84 said:


> Here is a pic comparing the 37 to 41:
> 
> View attachment 3714437
> 
> 
> I find the 41 to be very large. Do you normally carry a Neverfull GM or Goyard St. Louis GM? If so, then the 41 will be perfect because they're all roughly the same size.
> 
> The 37 is the exact same size as the large Longchamp Le Pliage shoulder tote as far as volume is concerned and is slightly larger than the LV neverfull mm.



Yes, I own 2 Neverfull GMs and plan to get a Goyard St Louis GM. I much prefer the larger bags for work and travel. Thank you for the pictures side by side. Very helpful.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just want to say that I am loving my DP32~!  Thanks to this forum for enabling me. *


----------



## bernz84

LVsonogal said:


> Yes, I own 2 Neverfull GMs and plan to get a Goyard St Louis GM. I much prefer the larger bags for work and travel. Thank you for the pictures side by side. Very helpful.


I did want to add that I think the Neverfull GM is taller and has a wider opening than the Daily Battle 41. My DB 41 is just about 12.25 inches in height whereas the Neverfull GM is a full 13 inches in height. Other than that I think they should hold about the same because the width and depth are exactly the same. I don't have a Neverfull GM but my friend does and I was able to compare them when she brought her bag with her.

For some reason my Daily Battle 37 is taller than my Daily Battle 41 by a centimeter. I bought my 37 in 2016 and the 41 in 2017. Just thought I'd point that out for anyone who would like to own either or both of these bags.


----------



## LVsonogal

I just ordered a DB 41 and they charged me 85 euros to ship to NC. I thought that was a lot, but can't wait to receive the bag!  Will post pics when I receive.


----------



## barbee

yoshiko said:


> Anyone have a parade night? Or anyone go in the store and see one? I'm thinking about getting one but wanted some opinions of someone who saw in person!


From the pictures quite a few pages back, the Parade looks wonderful!  I will be in Paris in late July, and find I am really, really excited about seeing this brand, and all the bags in person. I will definitely take a close up pic when I go.


----------



## shup

LVsonogal said:


> I just ordered a DB 41 and they charged me 85 euros to ship to NC. I thought that was a lot, but can't wait to receive the bag!  Will post pics when I receive.


Was that from the galeries or the boutique? The boutique said 90 euros for a db37 for me. :/


----------



## lms910

shup said:


> Was that from the galeries or the boutique? The boutique said 90 euros for a db37 for me. :/



This went way up in the last month! I only paid 60 at boutique and I think 30 at galeries


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I paid 90E shipping for a DP32 and tassel from the boutique.*


----------



## LVsonogal

shup said:


> Was that from the galeries or the boutique? The boutique said 90 euros for a db37 for me. :/


I was from the boutique. They quoted me 95 euros at first, but after the purchase, they charged me 85 euros.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

It's so disappointing that the shipping costs so much! You could almost buy a charm for that amount. At least it's fast and secure…


----------



## LVsonogal

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I paid 90E shipping for a DP32 and tassel from the boutique.*


I wanted the tassel and pochette too, but didnt want to go over the $800 limit and incur customs charges. The DB41 came out to $788 before shipping fees. But I dont think customs includes shipping fees, only the actual cost of the item- to my knowledge.


----------



## LVsonogal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so disappointing that the shipping costs so much! You could almost buy a charm for that amount. At least it's fast and secure…


Its extremely fast! And the SAs there are a pleasure to work with!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

LVsonogal said:


> I wanted the tassel and pochette too, but didnt want to go over the $800 limit and incur customs charges. The DB41 came out to $788 before shipping fees. But I dont think customs includes shipping fees, only the actual cost of the item- to my knowledge.


I'm waiting for a custom bill. [emoji4]


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It's so disappointing that the shipping costs so much! You could almost buy a charm for that amount. At least it's fast and secure…


The way I see it is that you're saving on sales tax from France (which is actually much higher compared to  most states in the US), plus a trip to Europe which can costs hundreds of or a couple thousand USD. I also think Goyard in Paris charges WAY more for shipping, if I'm not mistaken.

At least they are offering to sell worldwide. There are some places I'd like to order from but can't due to language barrier, shipping restrictions, or some (understandable) hesitance towards delivering goods abroad.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I buy Scandinavian antiques from a dealer in Norway, and the cost to ship is terrible ~ it's nothing for a very small box to cost over $100 in shipping.  And the reverse is just as bad ~ I shipped a present to a friend in Sweden last month that was under 1 pound, and it cost me $65.  International shipping is just really really expensive.  We in the USA are so used to "free shipping" for the lower 48. *


----------



## shup

lms910 said:


> This went way up in the last month! I only paid 60 at boutique and I think 30 at galeries



Hi there so the db37 with the pocket is around 780 and shipping is 65 from the galeries. I haven't heard back from the boutique but am considering the galeries. Have you had any trouble with incorrect charges from us customs from items shipped from galeries? 

The sa says that the price of the bag 691,64 euros, the price with VAT 780 euros, and the price of shipping is listed 65 euros is all listed on the customs paperwork. I just want to make sure if I'm  paying under 800 that I don't have to pay customs. 

Anyone else from galeries want to share your experience with customs? Thank you for your help!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I got my custom bill today, and it was $.00.  I bought 844.17E ($950) worth of FLP items and the French government says I owe nothing.  I don't understand why, but I am not going to argue with them. *


----------



## bhgerhard

So nice, I bought it TWICE! Could not resist the yellow/grey combo so I got one of each and can't decide which I love more so I use both and switch the tassel. This should fill my retail therapy requirements for awhile now. I am so thankful they do not make shoes!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Love both- good choices!


----------



## barbee

bhgerhard said:


> So nice, I bought it TWICE! Could not resist the yellow/grey combo so I got one of each and can't decide which I love more so I use both and switch the tassel. This should fill my retail therapy requirements for awhile now. I am so thankful they do not make shoes!


Those two bags are beautiful.  Is the Parade the regular or smaller size?  Could you take measurements if not too difficult? Thank you!
Also, welcome to Purseforum--I see you are new!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bhgerhard said:


> So nice, I bought it TWICE! Could not resist the yellow/grey combo so I got one of each and can't decide which I love more so I use both and switch the tassel. This should fill my retail therapy requirements for awhile now. I am so thankful they do not make shoes!



I love the yellow and gray as well!! Your bags are beautiful. What size is your tote? I love how you use both charms!!


----------



## bernz84

Pics of the new Sable Chaud found on a reseller's Instagram.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

I'm waiting for the email to come in saying I can pay.  I wonder how this seller got these items, as I was told not available yet.


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> I'm waiting for the email to come in saying I can pay.  I wonder how this seller got these items, as I was told not available yet.


I think this personal shopper just took pics of the display items at the boutique; I think what they're doing is an open PO so that customers can put themselves on a list


----------



## lovethe1urwith

The Sable Chaud color is now available.  I just paid for my Daily Battle32. [emoji4]


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> The Sable Chaud color is now available.  I just paid for my Daily Battle32. [emoji4]


That's exciting! Please post pics when you receive it!!!


----------



## Angie Ong

Hello ladies, I would like to get some feedback on your Daily Battle. As I bought mine only at the end of May. I used it not on daily basis but for about 2 weeks.

I realised there are some peeling on the edge of my bag. Is that normal or a manufacturer defect? I have used it carefully and am a bit disappointed that this happened.

Any ladies have the same problem?






As you can see from the picture, I'm sure the peeling is going to be worse when I use it. Any advice?

I have emailed my SA on this. Am waiting for their reply. Hopefully they can do an exchange but not sure if they gonna charge me shipping tho.


----------



## lms910

Angie Ong said:


> Hello ladies, I would like to get some feedback on your Daily Battle. As I bought mine only at the end of May. I used it not on daily basis but for about 2 weeks.
> 
> I realised there are some peeling on the edge of my bag. Is that normal or a manufacturer defect? I have used it carefully and am a bit disappointed that this happened.
> 
> Any ladies have the same problem?
> 
> View attachment 3731596
> 
> View attachment 3731597
> 
> 
> As you can see from the picture, I'm sure the peeling is going to be worse when I use it. Any advice?
> 
> I have emailed my SA on this. Am waiting for their reply. Hopefully they can do an exchange but not sure if they gonna charge me shipping tho.



I had this same thing happen after a week! I emailed and they offered to send me a new bag. I did have to pay my own shipping to send it back which was $50/$60. The whole process took about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Angie Ong

lms910 said:


> I had this same thing happen after a week! I emailed and they offered to send me a new bag. I did have to pay my own shipping to send it back which was $50/$60. The whole process took about 2-3 weeks.



Hi Lms910, thanks for your quick reply. I hope they will do the same for me too. However, I'm not too sure about how much it will cost me here since I am in Singapore. Still waiting for their reply since I only email to them today.


----------



## Svrvh

Hello everyone! I love this thread! I've been learning so much about flp. Btw, I am planning to get a DB zipped in red Does anyone here know the updated prices of daily battle including the zip?? Much thanks!!!!


----------



## lms910

Svrvh said:


> Hello everyone! I love this thread! I've been learning so much about flp. Btw, I am planning to get a DB zipped in red Does anyone here know the updated prices of daily battle including the zip?? Much thanks!!!!



Mine came to $880 i believe with shipping! Then i had to pay about $80 in duties...


----------



## Svrvh

Thanks for the prompt reply! Is yours the one with the yellow paint or the normal one?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*My DB32 in the new color, Sable Chaud, arrived 48 hours after I was notified it was available.  Love the color for summer, and love the service from FLP. 




*


----------



## lms910

Svrvh said:


> Hello everyone! I love this thread! I've been learning so much about flp. Btw, I am planning to get a DB zipped in red Does anyone here know the updated prices of daily battle including the zip?? Much thanks!!!!



Mine came to $880 i believe with shipping! Then i had to pay about $80 in duties...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Angie Ong said:


> Hi Lms910, thanks for your quick reply. I hope they will do the same for me too. However, I'm not too sure about how much it will cost me here since I am in Singapore. Still waiting for their reply since I only email to them today.


The same thing happened to the corners of my mom's Goyard Artois, which is also a canvas bag with leather corners  I think it's inevitable with the style, but leather wouldn't develop holes the same way/pace canvas corners would. Maybe someone knows of a trick to lessen/prevent this from happening?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovethe1urwith said:


> *My DB32 in the new color, Sable Chaud, arrived 48 hours after I was notified it was available.  Love the color for summer, and love the service from FLP.
> 
> View attachment 3731665
> View attachment 3731666
> View attachment 3731668
> *


It really is such a pretty, pretty color Thank you for sharing with us and congratulations! I will have to email about seeing modshots of the DB27 now…!


----------



## Angie Ong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The same thing happened to the corners of my mom's Goyard Artois, which is also a canvas bag with leather corners  I think it's inevitable with the style, but leather wouldn't develop holes the same way/pace canvas corners would. Maybe someone knows of a trick to lessen/prevent this from happening?



I guess it is inevitable for sure but to peel off after 2 weeks and not on daily usage and carefully used, that's just disappointing.

But I'm just afraid the peeling will worsen fast as I'm leaving in a country with 80% humidity. [emoji20] My Bf said it is just a small scratch so no need to exchange. I will see what FLP reply is and if it is worth to send it now or maybe later.


----------



## katherinedvm

lovethe1urwith said:


> *My DB32 in the new color, Sable Chaud, arrived 48 hours after I was notified it was available.  Love the color for summer, and love the service from FLP.
> 
> View attachment 3731665
> View attachment 3731666
> View attachment 3731668
> *



Wow! That is gorgeous!
I may be going to Paris in September. I certainly want to visit the store and may pick up a bag and pouch if so. Is it best for me to email them ahead of time so they have what I need in stock? What is the best way to contact them? THank you!


----------



## shinypenny

katherinedvm said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous!
> I may be going to Paris in September. I certainly want to visit the store and may pick up a bag and pouch if so. Is it best for me to email them ahead of time so they have what I need in stock? What is the best way to contact them? THank you!



I emailed ahead of time because I was looking for specific color. You can either purchase over email and pick up when you're there or ask them to hold it for you. If you're more flexible about what you want then it's probably not necessary. Also, if the boutique doesn't have what you're looking for, you can also try Galleries Lafayette!


----------



## katherinedvm

shinypenny said:


> I emailed ahead of time because I was looking for specific color. You can either purchase over email and pick up when you're there or ask them to hold it for you. If you're more flexible about what you want then it's probably not necessary. Also, if the boutique doesn't have what you're looking for, you can also try Galleries Lafayette!



Great idea! Did you email them through Facebook or is there another way?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

katherinedvm said:


> Wow! That is gorgeous!
> I may be going to Paris in September. I certainly want to visit the store and may pick up a bag and pouch if so. Is it best for me to email them ahead of time so they have what I need in stock? What is the best way to contact them? THank you!



*boutique@faurelepage.com *


----------



## Alice's craze

Is it true that the only official stores are in Paris and Osaka, Japan? I would like to buy a passport holder (wish list)


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Alice's craze said:


> Is it true that the only official stores are in Paris and Osaka, Japan? I would like to buy a passport holder (wish list)


Yes!


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> Is it true that the only official stores are in Paris and Osaka, Japan? I would like to buy a passport holder (wish list)


I think they opened a new store in Ginza, Tokyo. But I'd still try and buy from Paris since it's cheaper.


----------



## mothbeast

Anyone know the current price of tassels and if they still make the
 ones with the yellow center?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Alice's craze said:


> Is it true that the only official stores are in Paris and Osaka, Japan? I would like to buy a passport holder (wish list)


They also are available in the department store in Shinjuku called Isetan Shinjuku! But yes, the only two countries they are available in are Japan and France (Tokyo, Osaka, Paris).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mothbeast said:


> Anyone know the current price of tassels and if they still make the
> ones with the yellow center?


104,17€ without tax


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Angie Ong said:


> I guess it is inevitable for sure but to peel off after 2 weeks and not on daily usage and carefully used, that's just disappointing.
> 
> But I'm just afraid the peeling will worsen fast as I'm leaving in a country with 80% humidity. [emoji20] My Bf said it is just a small scratch so no need to exchange. I will see what FLP reply is and if it is worth to send it now or maybe later.


I understand and I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction! If they'd be willing to replace/repair it for free (except shipping) without time limits, I would definitely wait til it gets worse. My mom's Artois is looking very beat up  And perhaps you could ask them if there is a way to prevent this or improve it to care for the new one?


----------



## mothbeast

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 104,17€ without tax


Thank you! I hope they have a color I want.


----------



## Angie Ong

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I understand and I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction! If they'd be willing to replace/repair it for free (except shipping) without time limits, I would definitely wait til it gets worse. My mom's Artois is looking very beat up  And perhaps you could ask them if there is a way to prevent this or improve it to care for the new one?



Thanks bellebellebelle19 for your advice too. I will definitely wait till it get worse too if that option is viable for exchange. Now I'm just waiting for them to reply and see what action can be done.

Will definitely ask a way too for the prevention or improvement too. [emoji4]


----------



## Alice's craze

bernz84 said:


> I think they opened a new store in Ginza, Tokyo. But I'd still try and buy from Paris since it's cheaper.


Thank u. I will try to order from Paris!


----------



## Alice's craze

Does anyone own a Caliber 21 or 27?
How heavy is it? Is it like a tin box or like a Chanel 25?
How much does it hold?

I am debating whether I should get the Caliber purse or Daily Battle. I already have a neverfull and a Goyard Artois. Both very similar to the Daily Battle


----------



## Alice's craze

I just wrote to an SA in Paris and this is the current quote for the purses I am interested.  He said that the prices are all without tax.  That means the medium size daily battle is 830euro and that will be more than the allowed for duty, right? 

Yes,Calibre 21 and Calibre 27 are available in blue. The prices are 950 euros and 1450 euros.

Daily Battle medium size is available in blue. The price is 830 euros. We have two different models:

The price are all without tax. You can have 16,57% tax free price, the shipping free is an extra cost.


----------



## mothbeast

Alice's craze said:


> I just wrote to an SA in Paris and this is the current quote for the purses I am interested.  He said that the prices are all without tax.  That means the medium size daily battle is 830euro and that will be more than the allowed for duty, right?
> 
> Yes,Calibre 21 and Calibre 27 are available in blue. The prices are 950 euros and 1450 euros.
> 
> Daily Battle medium size is available in blue. The price is 830 euros. We have two different models:
> 
> The price are all without tax. You can have 16,57% tax free price, the shipping free is an extra cost.



Was that from the Faure le Page boutique because those numbers seem weird? I ask only because the price with tax is usually a round number and the price without is a weird number with like for the pompon it's 125 € including taxes. (104,17€ Tax Free)


----------



## shinypenny

mothbeast said:


> Was that from the Faure le Page boutique because those numbers seem weird? I ask only because the price with tax is usually a round number and the price without is a weird number with like for the pompon it's 125 € including taxes. (104,17€ Tax Free)



DB37 in blue with yellow trim is 830 euros -- maybe that's the model that was quoted?


----------



## shinypenny

Angie Ong said:


> I guess it is inevitable for sure but to peel off after 2 weeks and not on daily usage and carefully used, that's just disappointing.
> 
> But I'm just afraid the peeling will worsen fast as I'm leaving in a country with 80% humidity. [emoji20] My Bf said it is just a small scratch so no need to exchange. I will see what FLP reply is and if it is worth to send it now or maybe later.



Oh no Angie! Did you hear back from the boutique? I have been using my DB37 daily for the past two weeks as my work bag, and it has not shown wear yet. Just one person's experience but thought I would comment since we literally got our bags the same day. Hope they have a good resolution for you!


----------



## Angie Ong

shinypenny said:


> Oh no Angie! Did you hear back from the boutique? I have been using my DB37 daily for the past two weeks as my work bag, and it has not shown wear yet. Just one person's experience but thought I would comment since we literally got our bags the same day. Hope they have a good resolution for you!



Hi shinypenny, they have replied to me the scratch happened while using the bag and they suggest for me to apply a small quantity of colorless nourishing cream without alcohol and rub it delicately into the leather with a clean cloth using a circular gesture and that will take good care of the leather.

They also advise me to check the small maintain card to see how to maintain the bag. It is disappointing as thru the 2 weeks of usage, I only use it like 5 times carefully too so their reply is really not acceptable for me. I have replied them again and still waiting to see what they will reply. 

This will really determined if I will consider in getting bags from them again.


----------



## Alice's craze

mothbeast said:


> Was that from the Faure le Page boutique because those numbers seem weird? I ask only because the price with tax is usually a round number and the price without is a weird number with like for the pompon it's 125 € including taxes. (104,17€ Tax Free)



I was reading this thread and someone gave an email address for galerieslafayette. I wrote my email there.  Perhaps I should write another email to the main boutique?


----------



## mothbeast

Alice's craze said:


> I was reading this thread and someone gave an email address for galerieslafayette. I wrote my email there.  Perhaps I should write another email to the main boutique?


I generally email boutique@faurelepage.com they may have different stock than the galerie. I think the prices given were with tax.


----------



## Alice's craze

shinypenny said:


> DB37 in blue with yellow trim is 830 euros -- maybe that's the model that was quoted?


yes, the medium size daily battle 37 is 830 EURos.  But I thought that was the price with VAT included.


----------



## Alice's craze

lovethe1urwith said:


> *My DB32 in the new color, Sable Chaud, arrived 48 hours after I was notified it was available.  Love the color for summer, and love the service from FLP.
> 
> View attachment 3731665
> View attachment 3731666
> View attachment 3731668
> *


wow i love this new white color... It's called Sable Chaud?  Congrats to you!!!!!!
I am in the process of inquiring for my first Fauer Le Page.  I am so excited for you to receive this purse and I am excited for me to find out that this color is available!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Alice's craze

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just want to say that I am loving my DP32~!  Thanks to this forum for enabling me. *





shup said:


> Hi there so the db37 with the pocket is around 780 and shipping is 65 from the galeries. I haven't heard back from the boutique but am considering the galeries. Have you had any trouble with incorrect charges from us customs from items shipped from galeries?
> 
> The sa says that the price of the bag 691,64 euros, the price with VAT 780 euros, and the price of shipping is listed 65 euros is all listed on the customs paperwork. I just want to make sure if I'm  paying under 800 that I don't have to pay customs.
> 
> Anyone else from galeries want to share your experience with customs? Thank you for your help!
> 
> how did this purchase went?  I am trying to do the same regarding customs.


----------



## Alice's craze

mothbeast said:


> I generally email boutique@faurelepage.com they may have different stock than the galerie. I think the prices given were with tax.


Thank you so much!! I am going to email the boutique instead!


----------



## shinypenny

Alice's craze said:


> yes, the medium size daily battle 37 is 830 EURos.  But I thought that was the price with VAT included.



Yes 830€ including taxes (691,67 € Tax Free) -- concurring with mothbeast that with VAT price is round number. 

Also, if you are concerned with customs fees, google search "customs calculator". One of the top links will give you a good estimate of what you could be charged. It may not be exact but should be close, if CBP decides to charge you. I used it when buying a vintage Chanel from Japan, and CBP charged me slightly less than what was estimated by the calculator.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Alice's craze said:


> wow i love this new white color... It's called Sable Chaud?  Congrats to you!!!!!!
> I am in the process of inquiring for my first Fauer Le Page.  I am so excited for you to receive this purse and I am excited for me to find out that this color is available!
> Thank you so much!



*I had this bag listed on Ebay because I felt I had too many summer bags.  But today I took the listing down and will keep it.  It's a gorgeous color and works well in the Southeast where I live.  But I must admit I am partial to my darker FLP DB ~ grey/grey.   I am lusting after the dark navy.  The cycle is never ending.*


----------



## lovethe1urwith

mothbeast said:


> Thank you! I hope they have a color I want.



I* just got the grey with the yellow center.  I'm sure you won't have a problem.  I have a picture on my phone that they recently posted of their tassles on Instagram, and will post it for you in just a minute. *


----------



## lovethe1urwith




----------



## Alice's craze

g.spongyme said:


> Hi,
> I am so keen to get the parade bag from Paris &#128536;
> Anyone know the dimension of the bag and price ?


Did you end up getting your parade bag?  Pics please cuz i have not seen many parade bags on the net, esp the interior. There are NO pictures or youtube unboxing.


----------



## Alice's craze

flyback said:


> I got a zipped Daily Battle while in Paris early this year and am loving it.
> 
> It's a bit heavier than my LV Neverfull MM but it's great for travel because I don't have to worry about stuff falling out especially when going through airport security.


pics plssss!!! sounds like you have a winner


----------



## Alice's craze

UPDATES ON SOME OF THEIR ITEMS:

- 
Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 780€ including taxes (650,00€ Tax Free)/ with Yellow edgings: 830€ including taxes (691,67 € Tax Free)
/
with a pocket inside (new design): 
830
€ including taxes (
691,67
€ without taxes)

The Calibre 27, i
t measures 26x18x5,5 cm and it comes with cross body chaine which you can wear with it. Also, it comes with iconic Calibre (Gun) sharp in front of bag. Also, from the back you have small slot which you can put some items. It opens with a flap and a small button. 
I
ts price is 1450€ with VAT/ 1208,33€ excluding taxes. Limited color is 1700€ including taxes.

Pochette 19: 20x15,5 cm - 220 € including taxes 
Pochette 29 : 29x19,5 cm - 260 € including taxes 
Pochette 33: 33x23 cm - 290 € including taxes 
Pochette 41: 40x29 cm - 380 € including taxes 
Pochette Zip 30 Bimatière (Canvas & Leather) : 29x19 cm - 
49
0 € including taxes 


* The *Pompon* to clip to hang outside the bag or to use as a key ring to always find you keys inside your bag : 125 € including taxes. (104,17€ Tax Free) 

* *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chaine *This wallet closes with a calfskin flap. There are 12 credit cards gaps, space for bills and a coin pocket. Its dimensions are 19 x 10 x 1 cm. It comes with chaine that you can wear with.
Its price is 465 € including taxes. 
/387,5€ excluding taxe


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Thank you for all the updated prices, Alice's Craze. [emoji173]


----------



## mothbeast

I'm impressed with their shipping. They sent out my package yesterday afternoon Paris time and I received it today.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

mothbeast said:


> I'm impressed with their shipping. They sent out my package yesterday afternoon Paris time and I received it today.


What did you receive?  Please share.[emoji4]


----------



## Alice's craze

lovethe1urwith said:


> What did you receive?  Please share.[emoji4]


Ohhh what did you get?  I JUST placed my first order.  Hope it gets here soon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I emailed Louise asking for modshots of the DB27 but she hasn't responded yet. She doesn't usually take this long! I think I will email her again tomorrow, because if the sable chaud is in then they should have the 27? Really hoping to see some modshots soon so I can decide whether to order the 32 or 27 Thanks for letting me vent my excitement and impatience!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I emailed Louise asking for modshots of the DB27 but she hasn't responded yet. She doesn't usually take this long! I think I will email her again tomorrow, because if the sable chaud is in then they should have the 27? Really hoping to see some modshots soon so I can decide whether to order the 32 or 27 Thanks for letting me vent my excitement and impatience!


I've also been wanting to see mod shots of the 27, too! I tried asking if it was available to buy in other colors now but the SA could only provide info on the Sable Chaud.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I emailed Louise asking for modshots of the DB27 but she hasn't responded yet. She doesn't usually take this long! I think I will email her again tomorrow, because if the sable chaud is in then they should have the 27? Really hoping to see some modshots soon so I can decide whether to order the 32 or 27 Thanks for letting me vent my excitement and impatience![/QUOTE
> 
> The 32 is a really nice size for a shoulder bag.  I have 2 that I use with a Samorga bag organizer and that works for me.  I bet the size 27 is really cute.


----------



## mothbeast

I got the black and yellow tassel. I'm going to get a smaller d-ring that fits better. 
excuse the watermark - I had someone use my pics w/o permission on another platform.


----------



## pinky7129

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 104,17€ without tax



Omg I paid 80 just a year ago


----------



## bellebellebelle19

According to this Instagram, they now stock sunglasses!


----------



## Alice's craze

I got my purse today! Super excited thus made my first in boxing video. And then...... I found this!
A tiny bump on purse! What to do?


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> I got my purse today! Super excited thus made my first in boxing video. And then...... I found this!
> A tiny bump on purse! What to do?


Oh no! Return that ASAP!

There are some things I can let go, but it looks like it's a puncture in the canvas!


----------



## Alice's craze

bernz84 said:


> Oh no! Return that ASAP!
> 
> There are some things I can let go, but it looks like it's a puncture in the canvas!



(weeps) I don't want to send it back!!!  Cuz that will mean I need to pay for the duty again!!!!!
I don't understand why the carelessness in terms of quality control.  
It's a protruding thingy that felt rubbery.  I think it might be the paint that makes these scale marks.


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> (weeps) I don't want to send it back!!!  Cuz that will mean I need to pay for the duty again!!!!!
> I don't understand why the carelessness in terms of quality control.
> It's a protruding thingy that felt rubbery.  I think it might be the paint that makes these scale marks.


Ah ok. For some reason I thought it was an actual part of the cloth. I would at least send them a pic of it and get an opinion...? You just got it.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Alice's craze said:


> (weeps) I don't want to send it back!!!  Cuz that will mean I need to pay for the duty again!!!!!
> I don't understand why the carelessness in terms of quality control.
> It's a protruding thingy that felt rubbery.  I think it might be the paint that makes these scale marks.


----------



## fishyxpisces13

mothbeast said:


> I got the black and yellow tassel. I'm going to get a smaller d-ring that fits better.
> excuse the watermark - I had someone use my pics w/o permission on another platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3739284



Can I ask where you bought the D-ring and what size? Thanks!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

This woman just put out a youtube upon receiving her Daily Battle 32, and it's fantastic~!  I enjoyed her, I loved her enthusiasm, and her sense of humor at the end made me smile.   Please watch it.  I hope she is on TPF and reads my comments.

https://search.aol.com/aol/video?q=youtube+faurelepage&s_chn=prt_bon&v_t=comsearch

It's the one dated 6/21/2017


----------



## Alice's craze

bernz84 said:


> Ah ok. For some reason I thought it was an actual part of the cloth. I would at least send them a pic of it and get an opinion...? You just got it.


I emailed the SA right away.  I hope that I can fix it here and not having to ship it back to France.


----------



## Alice's craze

I wrote to my SA at and this is what she wrote back.

Dear Alice,

Thank you for your email and we hope this email finds you well.

Since the picture is not so clear, we suppose that it is a little spot of glue, which happens quite normally. 

You can try to use an eraser to remove it. Hope this will help you.

Do not hesitate to contact us if you have further questions.

Kind regards,
Qiwen


Why is there glue on the bag in the first place???   lol


----------



## Alice's craze

Giving you all an update.  This must be my lucky day.  I took a soft white eraser and then it came off!!!!  So happy that it does not need to be shipped back to France.  Now I am going to rock this bag at The Grove!!!!  Gotta get ready to go out!

Thank you all for letting me share


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> Giving you all an update.  This must be my lucky day.  I took a soft white eraser and then it came off!!!!  So happy that it does not need to be shipped back to France.  Now I am going to rock this bag at The Grove!!!!  Gotta get ready to go out!
> 
> Thank you all for letting me share


Yay! I'm so happy it worked out for you.  Have fun shopping at the Grove!

Share pics of your FLP


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Comparison of the DB27 and DB32, in case anyone out there is interested


----------



## lms910

At Trader Joes with my DB 32 zip!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lms910 said:


> View attachment 3742785
> 
> 
> At Trader Joes with my DB 32 zip!



Beautiful picture~!  Do you like the structure of this bag?  I only have Daily Battle totes, but thinking this would be a nice addition.  Could you possibly post a picture of the inside with you items ?  Thank you~!


----------



## lms910

lovethe1urwith said:


> Beautiful picture~!  Do you like the structure of this bag?  I only have Daily Battle totes, but thinking this would be a nice addition.  Could you possibly post a picture of the inside with you items ?  Thank you~!



I actually like this structure better than the regular DB! I sold my Taupe regular DB and just kept the zip! It has padded sides that keep it standing straight up! Also much more durable for work so I can throw my laptop in! It also has three interior pockets. You may be a convert if you get the zip version.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lms910 said:


> I actually like this structure better than the regular DB! I sold my Taupe regular DB and just kept the zip! It has padded sides that keep it standing straight up! Also much more durable for work so I can throw my laptop in! It also has three interior pockets. You may be a convert if you get the zip version.
> 
> View attachment 3742814



Thanks so much for the picture ~ do you remember the price of the 32?  I apologize for all the questions, but without an online catalog, we can't seem to get instant information without asking.


----------



## lms910

lovethe1urwith said:


> Thanks so much for the picture ~ do you remember the price of the 32?  I apologize for all the questions, but without an online catalog, we can't seem to get instant information without asking.



With shipping and currency conversion it was around $880 USD!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

lms910 said:


> With shipping and currency conversion it was around $880 USD![/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks so much!


----------



## Alice's craze

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Comparison of the DB27 and DB32, in case anyone out there is interested


Wow! The newest color!!!
I like the small one 
You are rocking this bag!


----------



## Alice's craze

Rocking my Daily Battle 32 at LACMA!
Love this bag!


----------



## mothbeast

D rings 
The one in the photo which is a bit wider than the strap is like this one
https://www.etsy.com/listing/195130...0cb51166c8e9cee692c04061b1f08f1a147:195130756

This is the one i bought that is a little narrower
https://www.etsy.com/listing/499101...a_search_query=D+ring&ref=shop_items_search_2


----------



## katherinedvm

Alice's craze said:


> Rocking my Daily Battle 32 at LACMA!
> Love this bag!



Gorgeous! I live by LACMA and am a member!


----------



## Alice's craze

katherinedvm said:


> Gorgeous! I live by LACMA and am a member!


you live in the most gorgeous neighborhood!!!


----------



## Alice's craze

Here is my WOC
Portefeuille Parade 12 cc with chain in the red color.
It holds a lot! I can put my iPhone 6 Plus inside (without protective case, of course)


----------



## lms910

Alice's craze said:


> Here is my WOC
> Portefeuille Parade 12 cc with chain in the red color.
> It holds a lot! I can put my iPhone 6 Plus inside (without protective case, of course)



Love! Is the chain substantial to you? Also did it come in all colors? Looking for blue!


----------



## lms910

Svrvh said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply! Is yours the one with the yellow paint or the normal one?



No yellow! Sorry just saw this!


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> Here is my WOC
> Portefeuille Parade 12 cc with chain in the red color.
> It holds a lot! I can put my iPhone 6 Plus inside (without protective case, of course)


Ok. I think I love this. May I ask how much this was?


----------



## Alice's craze

lms910 said:


> Love! Is the chain substantial to you? Also did it come in all colors? Looking for blue!


The chain is good and strong so far.  I can loop my chain inside my daily battle.  The chain can be taken off and then you will have a wallet.  I absolutely love it!
i just went to the grocery store with just this WOC hanging from my shoulder.  Perfect!  It comes in all colors.  Even the newest pale white/pink color.


----------



## Alice's craze

bernz84 said:


> Ok. I think I love this. May I ask how much this was?


I absolutely love it too.

* *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chaine *This wallet closes with a calfskin flap. There are 12 credit cards gaps, space for bills and a coin pocket. Its dimensions are 19 x 10 x 1 cm. It comes with chaine that you can wear with.
Its price is 465 € including taxes. 
/387,5€ excluding taxe


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> I absolutely love it too.
> 
> * *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chaine *This wallet closes with a calfskin flap. There are 12 credit cards gaps, space for bills and a coin pocket. Its dimensions are 19 x 10 x 1 cm. It comes with chaine that you can wear with.
> Its price is 465 € including taxes.
> /387,5€ excluding taxe


Thank you! That price is super reasonable!!!


----------



## KMARIEA

Thanks for posting!  Been meaning get a D-ring.
May I ask what color you got (Nickel, gold, light gold, gunmetal=charcoal?) ?  I was thinking light gold or nickel but I wasn't sure what would look better on the bag.  TIA!


mothbeast said:


> D rings
> The one in the photo which is a bit wider than the strap is like this one
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/195130756/183cm-inside-diameter-screw-on-screw?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=screw in d ring&ref=sc_gallery_3&plkey=7e0340cb51166c8e9cee692c04061b1f08f1a147:195130756
> 
> This is the one i bought that is a little narrower
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/499101...a_search_query=D+ring&ref=shop_items_search_2


----------



## jessdressed

My cousin got back from Paris and picked this up for me. It's hard without seeing it in person. I was debating on the 32 and the 37 size and so glad I went with the 37. Not too big not too small. Walnut brown Daily Battle with light brown trim. So excited to use it!


----------



## mothbeast

KMARIEA said:


> Thanks for posting!  Been meaning get a D-ring.
> May I ask what color you got (Nickel, gold, light gold, gunmetal=charcoal?) ?  I was thinking light gold or nickel but I wasn't sure what would look better on the bag.  TIA!


I got light gold to match the FLP hardware.


----------



## mothbeast

mothbeast said:


> I got light gold to match the FLP hardware.


Here is the smaller d ring in light gold


----------



## KMARIEA

mothbeast said:


> Here is the smaller d ring in light gold


Thanks so much!  I'm following your lead and ordering light gold as well.  I'm surprised the boutiques aren't offering a D-ring to hang the tassel off the exterior bullet holder strip.  In any case, Etsy D-ring will do the job


----------



## KMARIEA

I like to follow news about the FLP brand.  The buzz in business media has been quiet, but I ran across this article about litigation in the French courts between Goyard and FLP.  Courts ruled in favor of Faure le Page in both cases.
1 instance regarding Goyard exercising its influence to force FLP's relocation away from Goyard to an unfavorable space in Osaka Hankyu dept store, the other regarding the canvas logos.


----------



## KMARIEA

KMARIEA said:


> Double post, couldn't figure out how to delete


----------



## bellebellebelle19

KMARIEA said:


> Courts ruled in favor of Faure le Page in both cases.
> 1 instance regarding Goyard exercising its influence to force FLP's relocation away from Goyard to an unfavorable space in Osaka Hankyu dept store, the other regarding the canvas logos.


Interesting! The article won't open for me because I don't have the subscription, but basically courts ruled that FLP's logo is not a ripoff of Goyard?


----------



## KMARIEA

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Interesting! The article won't open for me because I don't have the subscription, but basically courts ruled that FLP's logo is not a ripoff of Goyard?


Hi bellebellebelle19!  Yes, according to this quote from the article, I believe it refers to the logo.  Goyard was ordered to pay, too.
 "Meanwhile, in a separate legal decision also dating back to 2015,  Paris’ Superior Court rejected G’s claims that FLP practiced unfair competition and trademark infringement and ordered the company to pay Fauré Le Page 20,000 euro. That case centered on the two firms’ logo canvas."

I just found the full legal details (in French, but Google Translate gives a decent english translation): https://www.doctrine.fr/d/TGI/Paris/2015/INPIM20150056


----------



## bellebellebelle19

KMARIEA said:


> I just found the full legal details (in French, but Google Translate gives a decent english translation): https://www.doctrine.fr/d/TGI/Paris/2015/INPIM20150056


That was a super interesting read. I know nothing about law so it was really dense to me, but from what I read Goyard made a lot of accusations and demands of FLP, and the court dismissed them all. It's interesting to think about originality in fashion and there are lots of threads on it here, and it's even more interesting that the court ruled against Goyard's demands. To me, I think the brands are two different beasts. There's a lot of coated canvas out there in the market, and different brands have their different merits and flaws.


----------



## mothbeast

Interesting. If I read that correctly it looks like they tried to sue over specific designs as well. I didn't think the designs look very much alike. 
I wonder if Goyard thinks they are taking a lot of sales from them.


----------



## Alice's craze

mothbeast said:


> Here is the smaller d ring in light gold


I NEED to order these!


----------



## Alice's craze

mothbeast said:


> Here is the smaller d ring in light gold


Is the size of this smaller D ring in light gold:  
*1.83cm Inside Diameter Screw On-Screw Back Plated Metal D Buckle, For Handbag Project. Pack of 6 pcs. (DB01-18)*
$5.25


----------



## KMARIEA

mothbeast said:


> Interesting. If I read that correctly it looks like they tried to sue over specific designs as well. I didn't think the designs look very much alike.
> I wonder if Goyard thinks they are taking a lot of sales from them.


TPF convinced me to purchase a piece from FLP instead of Goyard, so they did lose one sale [emoji6]


----------



## bernz84

KMARIEA said:


> TPF convinced me to purchase a piece from FLP instead of Goyard, so they did lose one sale [emoji6]


Haha, same.


----------



## mothbeast

Alice's craze said:


> Is the size of this smaller D ring in light gold:
> *1.83cm Inside Diameter Screw On-Screw Back Plated Metal D Buckle, For Handbag Project. Pack of 6 pcs. (DB01-18)*
> $5.25


the small one is this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/499101...28d10076f6f6a13a5ae377d9f3e&utm_content=85386


----------



## Alice's craze

mothbeast said:


> the small one is this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/499101...28d10076f6f6a13a5ae377d9f3e&utm_content=85386


thank you so much


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*A picture of the FLP Boutique in Galeries Lafayette, Paris.
	

		
			
		

		
	


*


----------



## Piinktulip

Update : boutique still stock DB bags with dual color straps (yellow at the side) 
Just saw this morning at Rue Cambon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Daily Battle 27 has a height of 23 cm, making it two cm smaller but 1 cm taller than the Louis Vuitton neverfull, which is 29cm by 22cm   Still no update on when it will come out in other colors, but I have officially put myself on the waitlist for the DB27 in steel gray!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Daily Battle 27 has a height of 23 cm, making it two cm smaller but 1 cm taller than the Louis Vuitton neverfull, which is 29cm by 22cm   Still no update on when it will come out in other colors, but I have officially put myself on the waitlist for the DB27 in steel gray!


Yay! I am excited for you! I'd love to see what it actually looks like!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Yay! I am excited for you! I'd love to see what it actually looks like!!!


Thank you for joining me on this journey, haha!  I do hope they don't forget about me when it finally comes out! 
Also quick clarification to my original post - the DB27 is similar in size to the Neverfull PM


----------



## annam

Thank you for all the info. Just read sooooomany pages. 

I have a goyard St. Louis and was wondering if someone could compare the canvases between the G and the FLP. I love how soft the G canvas is and have never seen a FLP bag in person. I am thinking of selling the GSL as I have read a lot of neg reviews. Any thoughts would help!


----------



## Texas chick

Hello! Thank you for all the FLP information - this thread has been so helpful. I bought a Battle Ready tote and tassel this past winter and use it as a work bag. Loved it so much I just placed another order!

Here is the parade night and caliber wallet (8 card slots) in steel grey. The parade night also has a chain to wear on the shoulder.




Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Iluvslgs6

Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF and thought this would be the perfect place to get some purchase advice.

I recently emailed FLP for daily battle pricing and the response I received is attached in the image. 

I was wondering for pricing to ship to the states, will I be paying the price with or without taxes as shown in the email? 
Thank you!!!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Iluvslgs6 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to TPF and thought this would be the perfect place to get some purchase advice.
> 
> I recently emailed FLP for daily battle pricing and the response I received is attached in the image.
> 
> I was wondering for pricing to ship to the states, will I be paying the price with or without taxes as shown in the email?
> Thank you!!!![/QUOTE
> 
> Welcome!  You will be paying the price without tax, and shipping is an additional 90E for a Daily Battle.


----------



## Iluvslgs6

Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## barbee

Texas chick said:


> Hello! Thank you for all the FLP information - this thread has been so helpful. I bought a Battle Ready tote and tassel this past winter and use it as a work bag. Loved it so much I just placed another order!
> 
> Here is the parade night and caliber wallet (8 card slots) in steel grey. The parade night also has a chain to wear on the shoulder.
> View attachment 3756582
> View attachment 3756583
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


That Parade Night is stunning!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Iluvslgs6 said:


> Thank you for the clarification!


Just so you know, to ship a DB32 to the northeastern US I was quoted 70 € for shipping!


----------



## trangdnguyen

My sister just came back from Paris with my FLP order, had to share.
All of the new batch were bought from the Galeries Lafayette.




32cm Daily Battle , Calibre wallet in the new Sable chaud (such a beautiful color, wishing I ordered more in this color way!)
and I forget the name of the box clutch, but its soooo cute.






Here are the new babies along with the rest of my FLP babies!


----------



## bernz84

trangdnguyen said:


> My sister just came back from Paris with my FLP order, had to share.
> All of the new batch were bought from the Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> View attachment 3758507
> 
> 
> 32cm Daily Battle , Calibre wallet in the new Sable chaud (such a beautiful color, wishing I ordered more in this color way!)
> and I forget the name of the box clutch, but its soooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3758508
> View attachment 3758509
> View attachment 3758510
> 
> 
> Here are the new babies along with the rest of my FLP babies!
> 
> View attachment 3758511


Omg, you have such a fabulous collection! I'm drooling


----------



## pacificagal

G


----------



## mothbeast

Could anyone post a pic on the inside of the Calibre wallet and where bills go? It's so pretty but I think it's too close to the notebook I just got.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mothbeast said:


> Could anyone post a pic on the inside of the Calibre wallet and where bills go? It's so pretty but I think it's too close to the notebook I just got.


Did you buy the FLP notebook? If you did would you please share some pics with us?


----------



## pacificagal

So glad I found this discussion.  I was just in Paris (late May, early June) and walked by the FLP store on Rue Cambon - on my way to Chanel.  Unfortunately, I did not go in because I was in a different head space.

I could kick myself - nonetheless, I am reviewing the entire string and look forward to trying out this line.

In fact, an acquaintance from NYC had the DB bag and gun pouch when I saw him last October.  I had no idea this was FLP.

I do have a Goyard St Louis but am longing to try out another brand that is not so well known.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just received a bill for $184 customs/duties.    I bought a Daily Battle 37 and pompon.  Ouch....*


----------



## KMARIEA

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received a bill for $184 customs/duties.    I bought a Daily Battle 37 and pompon.  Ouch....*


Eeep!  So sorry to hear that, lovethe1urwith.   
What is the breakdown of the duties bill nowadays? Does the bill include the "processing fee" that Customs Border Patrol talks about on their website?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

trangdnguyen said:


> My sister just came back from Paris with my FLP order, had to share.
> All of the new batch were bought from the Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> View attachment 3758507
> 
> 
> 32cm Daily Battle , Calibre wallet in the new Sable chaud (such a beautiful color, wishing I ordered more in this color way!)
> and I forget the name of the box clutch, but its soooo cute.
> 
> View attachment 3758508
> View attachment 3758509
> View attachment 3758510
> 
> 
> Here are the new babies along with the rest of my FLP babies!
> 
> View attachment 3758511



Congrats! Great haul! And a wonderful collection you have!!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

KMARIEA said:


> Eeep!  So sorry to hear that, lovethe1urwith.
> What is the breakdown of the duties bill nowadays? Does the bill include the "processing fee" that Customs Border Patrol talks about on their website?



*All I know is that they charged me 20% of the dollar amount ($887) + an additional $7.*


----------



## lms910

lovethe1urwith said:


> *All I know is that they charged me 20% of the dollar amount ($887) + an additional $7.*



This has gone WAY up recently. Are you in Us? I ordered a DB Zip a couple mos ago and the duties were only $77 on a $880 order...


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *All I know is that they charged me 20% of the dollar amount ($887) + an additional $7.*


 Wish there was an dislike button


----------



## pacificagal

Thanks to all the contributors.  I read through the entire thread during the last 2 days and have placed an inquiry for a DB from the boutique on Rue Cambon.  I particularly liked the suggestion of purchasing the bag only to fall under the $800 exemption - and perhaps get other items on a second order.  Would need to do the calc and see if it made sense even with the high shipping fees.  I am in San Francisco.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

pacificagal said:


> Thanks to all the contributors.  I read through the entire thread during the last 2 days and have placed an inquiry for a DB from the boutique on Rue Cambon.  I particularly liked the suggestion of purchasing the bag only to fall under the $800 exemption - and perhaps get other items on a second order.  Would need to do the calc and see if it made sense even with the high shipping fees.  I am in San Francisco.



*The Daily Battle is wonderful.  Please share when you receive your bag.  
*


----------



## Texas chick

mothbeast said:


> Could anyone post a pic on the inside of the Calibre wallet and where bills go? It's so pretty but I think it's too close to the notebook I just got.



Here is the 8 card slot caliber wallet...


----------



## mothbeast

Texas chick said:


> Here is the 8 card slot caliber wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760572


Thank you! This is helpful. The interior looks like the 8cc wallet.


----------



## kskwok

Hi! Deciding between DB32 vs. Carry On 20. Which do you suggest? Thanks a lot!


----------



## bernz84

kskwok said:


> Hi! Deciding between DB32 vs. Carry On 20. Which do you suggest? Thanks a lot!


I read on an Instagram reseller's pic that the Carry Ons are being phased out...if this is true I am kinda bummed since I like the Carry On (esp. the 20).

That said, I think it depends on what you want to use the bag for. I think the Daily Battle 32 is more versatile than the Carry On 20 because it's much larger. You can use the DB as a purse and tote. The Carry On is small and can only hold so much. You can use it handheld or crossbody, though. 

If you don't carry a lot and like the option of handheld and shoulder bag, get the Carry On. If you want to use a bag that can function as a purse and worktote, get the Daily Battle.


----------



## katherinedvm

I'm discovering this brand through this thread and feel I now need a daily battle tote! But what size and color is the important decision...question: is the yellow trim an option on all the colors or just some and is it still available or was the yellow trim a limited edition choice?


----------



## kskwok

bernz84 said:


> I read on an Instagram reseller's pic that the Carry Ons are being phased out...if this is true I am kinda bummed since I like the Carry On (esp. the 20).
> 
> That said, I think it depends on what you want to use the bag for. I think the Daily Battle 32 is more versatile than the Carry On 20 because it's much larger. You can use the DB as a purse and tote. The Carry On is small and can only hold so much. You can use it handheld or crossbody, though.
> 
> If you don't carry a lot and like the option of handheld and shoulder bag, get the Carry On. If you want to use a bag that can function as a purse and worktote, get the Daily Battle.


Thank you for the info @bernz84![emoji177] will ask my friend to check if there is still Carry On by next week as she's gping to Paris. Both bags have different functionalities so I'm still so torn [emoji28]


----------



## katherinedvm

Good news! Yellow Trim is still available, and is not considered "limited edition" from what I can tell.
Just got this email from the FLP customer service:

On Jul 12, 2017, at 8:49 AM, Fauré Le Page <boutique@faurelepage.com> wrote:

Dear Madam,
We would like to thank you for your interest in Fauré Le Page and we hope this email finds you well.
The *Daily Battle *comes in 4 sizes:

-Daily Battle 27 (Mini size) with leather pocket inside: 720€ including taxes (600€ tax free)

- Daily Battle 32 (Small size): 740€ including taxes (616,67€ Tax Free)/
with Yellow edgings: 790€  including taxes (658,33€ Tax Free) /
zipped Version: 890€ including taxes (741,67€ Tax Free)/
with a pocket inside (new design): 780€ including taxes (650€ without taxes)

- Daily Battle 37 (Medium size): 780€ including taxes (650,00€ Tax Free)/
with Yellow edgings: 830€ including taxes (691,67 € Tax Free)/
with a pocket inside (new design): 830€ including taxes (691,67€ without taxes)

Daily Battle 41 (Large Size): 830€ including taxes (691,67€ Tax Free)

It comes in 6 colors: Steel grey, Empire Green, Walnut Brown, Paris blue, Red Ivresse, Sable Chaud

Please advise that the prices of the items detailed in this email include taxes and that, if they are to be sent outside the European Union, they will be charged tax-free.
*In addition, with regards to Incoterms (DAT ICC 2010 (Delivered At Terminal)), please note that the Maison Fauré Le Page assumes the responsibility to deliver every item purchased to the destination that will be indicated on the invoice form. Payment of custom taxes/rights, once the destination country is reached (if applicable), will be at the expense of the purchaser. These customs are at the discretion of the local administration, thus Fauré Le Page cannot provide any estimate.*

Claudia LEE


----------



## bellebellebelle19

How does everyone feel about the open top of their Daily Battles? I was in NYC the other day with my Longchamp Le Pliage and was wondering if I would feel secure carrying around a more open tote!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> How does everyone feel about the open top of their Daily Battles? I was in NYC the other day with my Longchamp Le Pliage and was wondering if I would feel secure carrying around a more open tote!


I used to feel insecure about open totes until I started wearing bags that were open. I don't feel insecure for the most part. The bags are pretty deep and I don't keep valuable items (like my wallet or cell phone) at the top for easy access. Sometimes when I'm sitting somewhere in public I'll keep my bag on my lap and not next to me because I wouldn't want anyone to look inside my bag and take something out of it.

If I know I'll be somewhere that isn't "safe" or will be in close contact with lots of people, I'll opt to carry something else, like a longchamp or messenger bag. It's not a big deal.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> I used to feel insecure about open totes until I started wearing bags that were open. I don't feel insecure for the most part. The bags are pretty deep and I don't keep valuable items (like my wallet or cell phone) at the top for easy access. Sometimes when I'm sitting somewhere in public I'll keep my bag on my lap and not next to me because I wouldn't want anyone to look inside my bag and take something out of it.
> 
> If I know I'll be somewhere that isn't "safe" or will be in close contact with lots of people, I'll opt to carry something else, like a longchamp or messenger bag. It's not a big deal.


I think open bags are so chic! I've considered some ways to help with security (clipping a pouch with valuables to the d-ring, zipped bag inserts, scarf on top) but I did want to hear how actual DB owners feel  The good thing about the DB is it can be converted to a handbag, so you can hold it closer to you


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I think open bags are so chic! I've considered some ways to help with security (clipping a pouch with valuables to the d-ring, zipped bag inserts, scarf on top) but I did want to hear how actual DB owners feel  The good thing about the DB is it can be converted to a handbag, so you can hold it closer to you


I do the clip on pouch and pashmina on top.  Works great! And you're right, you definitely can adjust the straps to make it like a handbag.


----------



## katherinedvm

More Yellow piping info:

The Daily Battle 32 with yellow edging is available only in Red Ivresse. 
The Daily Battle 37 with yellow edging is available in Paris Blue / Empire Green / Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse.

I am deciding between the red (so could get the 32 or the 37) and the blue (so could only get the 37). What do you guys think as far as size/color?


----------



## bernz84

katherinedvm said:


> More Yellow piping info:
> 
> The Daily Battle 32 with yellow edging is available only in Red Ivresse.
> The Daily Battle 37 with yellow edging is available in Paris Blue / Empire Green / Walnut Brown and Red Ivresse.
> 
> I am deciding between the red (so could get the 32 or the 37) and the blue (so could only get the 37). What do you guys think as far as size/color?


For size, I think it's relative. Personally I think the 32/37 are so similar, just that one is slightly smaller and one is slightly larger. Do you have a LV Neverfull MM? It's roughly in between sizes among the 32 and 37. I would just ask the boutique if they can send you pics comparing the 32 and 37. I think they should have one. 

As for color, I would just go for your favorite color.


----------



## katherinedvm

bernz84 said:


> For size, I think it's relative. Personally I think the 32/37 are so similar, just that one is slightly smaller and one is slightly larger. Do you have a LV Neverfull MM? It's roughly in between sizes among the 32 and 37. I would just ask the boutique if they can send you pics comparing the 32 and 37. I think they should have one.
> 
> As for color, I would just go for your favorite color.



Thank you! I used my LV neverfull MM as my work bag for years but gave her a break recently.

I'm leaning toward the blue...hoping I can get one in Paris this fall when I go to Europe but may only be in Italy and London. If so, I can always order and ship it to LA, sounds like the custom and shipping fees are killer though!


----------



## bernz84

katherinedvm said:


> Thank you! I used my LV neverfull MM as my work bag for years but gave her a break recently.
> 
> I'm leaning toward the blue...hoping I can get one in Paris this fall when I go to Europe but may only be in Italy and London. If so, I can always order and ship it to LA, sounds like the custom and shipping fees are killer though!


Here are some pics to help you out. Neverfull MM and Daily Battle 37:






The DB 37 is definitely larger, but it's not really by a whole lot. It's actually most comparable to my large Longchamp Le Pliage tote. I don't have the 32 but I've read on here it's just slightly smaller than the Neverfull MM.


----------



## katherinedvm

bernz84 said:


> Here are some pics to help you out. Neverfull MM and Daily Battle 37:
> 
> View attachment 3762898
> 
> View attachment 3762897
> 
> 
> The DB 37 is definitely larger, but it's not really by a whole lot. It's actually most comparable to my large Longchamp Le Pliage tote. I don't have the 32 but I've read on here it's just slightly smaller than the Neverfull MM.



Thank you!!! Great comparison


----------



## Alice's craze

I got my customs bill today.  It came out to about $250 (ouch). I was wondering if any of you paid it in person at a Fed Ex center.  I would like to pay cash for this bill.  I went online at Fed Ex.  It seems that they dont have that option to pay in store.  Can someone comment on this please?


----------



## Alice's craze

Texas chick said:


> Hello! Thank you for all the FLP information - this thread has been so helpful. I bought a Battle Ready tote and tassel this past winter and use it as a work bag. Loved it so much I just placed another order!
> 
> Here is the parade night and caliber wallet (8 card slots) in steel grey. The parade night also has a chain to wear on the shoulder.
> View attachment 3756582
> View attachment 3756583
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


how much is the parade night?  Did you end up having to pay customs?


----------



## bernz84

Alice's craze said:


> I got my customs bill today.  It came out to about $250 (ouch). I was wondering if any of you paid it in person at a Fed Ex center.  I would like to pay cash for this bill.  I went online at Fed Ex.  It seems that they dont have that option to pay in store.  Can someone comment on this please?


WOW! Why do I feel like the duties have gotten so much higher??? You bought the bag with yellow trim and wallet, right? Have you called 1800Fedex to see if you can pay at your local Fedex store?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*


katherinedvm said:



			Thank you! I used my LV neverfull MM as my work bag for years but gave her a break recently.

I'm leaning toward the blue...hoping I can get one in Paris this fall when I go to Europe but may only be in Italy and London. If so, I can always order and ship it to LA, sounds like the custom and shipping fees are killer though!
		
Click to expand...


If you google youtube faure le page, there is a wonderful video on the red FLP daily battle in red.  The woman does a fabulous job, and her's is the 32.  I would definitely watch it.  The red or navy are both beautiful bags ~ you can't go wrong with either one.  I have a 32 and a 37. and quite honestly, they are so similar in size.  The 37 has a longer base, so if I were to choose just one, I would get a 37.  *


----------



## pacificagal

Just a quick update and hopefully, helpful info.  The email address for FLM @ Galeries Lafayette is <galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com>.  I did not see it within this string (or perhaps I missed).

So far, the main boutique has been super responsive as everyone has reported.  Being on the west coast, it's a 9 time difference so I am typically getting responses the day after.

I am also wondering if the August shut down will affect orders - I am certain it will.

My biggest dilemma - what color for the DB 37?  I really like the Paris Blue because it's a brighter blue with a little pop of yellow with the logo throughout.  Although, I also like the Ivresse Red - most of my bags are neutral.

And of course, I am now interested in the medals, letters and numbers.


----------



## katherinedvm

pacificagal said:


> Just a quick update and hopefully, helpful info.  The email address for FLM @ Galeries Lafayette is <galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com>.  I did not see it within this string (or perhaps I missed).
> 
> So far, the main boutique has been super responsive as everyone has reported.  Being on the west coast, it's a 9 time difference so I am typically getting responses the day after.
> 
> I am also wondering if the August shut down will affect orders - I am certain it will.
> 
> My biggest dilemma - what color for the DB 37?  I really like the Paris Blue because it's a brighter blue with a little pop of yellow with the logo throughout.  Although, I also like the Ivresse Red - most of my bags are neutral.
> 
> And of course, I am now interested in the medals, letters and numbers.



I am between the red and blue as well! With yellow piping on either. Tough decisions!
Is the "medal" the yellow adornment I saw on a bag a few pages back? I'm not familiar with the medals, letters, numbers...


----------



## Piinktulip

My loots from FLP rue cambon ! Was offered DB in grey but I passed it..
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katherinedvm said:


> I am between the red and blue as well! With yellow piping on either. Tough decisions!
> Is the "medal" the yellow adornment I saw on a bag a few pages back? I'm not familiar with the medals, letters, numbers...


Yes the medal is a type of bag charm specific to FLP  here are some examples and the available options:


----------



## pacificagal

katherinedvm said:


> I am between the red and blue as well! With yellow piping on either. Tough decisions!
> Is the "medal" the yellow adornment I saw on a bag a few pages back? I'm not familiar with the medals, letters, numbers...



Yes, I am leaning toward the Red Ivresse because many of my bags are "neutral" toned and I love the subtle pop of color.  Yes, I also like the medals and charms but not the leather tab personally.  Though I like the idea of the clean D ring I've seen on this page available through Etsy.

While I contemplate......I heard back from FLP at Galeries Lafayette.  Stated the light pink pompon was a limited edition and no longer available - gun pochette is out of stock and should be available next month.

I might just bite the bullet and order everything I want now from one or both locations vs. trying to save on avoiding duty. 

I find the duty amount varies - a couple years back I bought a $1,200 bag from Harrods in London - and my bill was only $69 extra.


----------



## Texas chick

Alice's craze said:


> how much is the parade night?  Did you end up having to pay customs?



I paid €792. Haven't received my customs bill yet but confident I'll get one!!


----------



## katherinedvm

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes the medal is a type of bag charm specific to FLP  here are some examples and the available options:



Thank you so much for sharing! Can you hotstamp the medal? It looks like initials would look good on it!


----------



## kskwok

Anyone has an updated pricelist for FLP? [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kskwok said:


> Anyone has an updated pricelist for FLP? [emoji4]


Post #1967 has some prices…were you looking for another item?


----------



## kskwok

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Post #1967 has some prices…were you looking for another item?


Ohh sorry i missed that post # since I am not that active here. Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## merriboo

Hello everyone 

Looking to purchase a Faure Le Page daily battle.. or carry on! still undecided yet, but does anyone know what the price differences might be between a mail order from Paris and Tokyo? I am heading to Tokyo in a month, and if prices aren't very different there, I might pick one up in stores so I can actually try it on too...

TIA!


----------



## bernz84

merriboo said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looking to purchase a Faure Le Page daily battle.. or carry on! still undecided yet, but does anyone know what the price differences might be between a mail order from Paris and Tokyo? I am heading to Tokyo in a month, and if prices aren't very different there, I might pick one up in stores so I can actually try it on too...
> 
> TIA!


I wouldn't buy from Japan. I know that Paris has had some price increases with their items, but it's still significantly cheaper than what I remember from the Osaka prices. I don't know how much it would be in Ginza, but I have a feeling pricing is probably the same.

I could be wrong, but it's about a $200-$300 USD price difference for the DB bags last I checked. It's worth visiting the boutique at least, just so you could try on bags and see what works for you. I think Faure Le Page is also sold in Japan Barney's; maybe you can look there, too:
http://onlinestore.barneys.co.jp/supplier/item/list/category_id/4397


----------



## pacificagal

pacificagal said:


> Yes, I am leaning toward the Red Ivresse because many of my bags are "neutral" toned and I love the subtle pop of color.  Yes, I also like the medals and charms but not the leather tab personally.  Though I like the idea of the clean D ring I've seen on this page available through Etsy.
> 
> While I contemplate......I heard back from FLP at Galeries Lafayette.  Stated the light pink pompon was a limited edition and no longer available - gun pochette is out of stock and should be available next month.
> 
> I might just bite the bullet and order everything I want now from one or both locations vs. trying to save on avoiding duty.
> 
> I find the duty amount varies - a couple years back I bought a $1,200 bag from Harrods in London - and my bill was only $69 extra.



Quick update.  I've been corresponding with FLP at Galeries Lafayette and they are quite prompt with their responses.  I will wait until next month for the gun pochette to come in.  I've decided to hold off on a Daily Battle because I cannot decide on a color!  And I will purchase the gun pochette, pompons and charms instead (for now) since I can use them on other bags of course.

Perhaps at that time, I will make a decision on the DB.


----------



## Pollypocket1

Hi all, any one has got the Faure le Page Express Bag? Was wondering how does the interior and back look like.

Would be a great help if there were some pictures to show?


----------



## bhgerhard

barbee said:


> Those two bags are beautiful.  Is the Parade the regular or smaller size?  Could you take measurements if not too difficult? Thank you!
> Also, welcome to Purseforum--I see you are new!





Sorry it took so long to get back to you!
My Parade is the larger one: measures
22 cm top
24 cm bottom
about 17 cm deep
perfect size and lovely because you can wear it crossbody

my Daily Battle is the medium size
49 cm across the top
37 cm across the bottom
32 cm deep
about the same size as the Goyard St. Louis PM -- PERFECT!


----------



## bhgerhard

barbee said:


> Those two bags are beautiful.  Is the Parade the regular or smaller size?  Could you take measurements if not too difficult? Thank you!
> Also, welcome to Purseforum--I see you are new!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I'm waiting very impatiently for the DB27 to come in gray! Just heard from my SA yesterday that they still don't know when stock will come in. I nearly bought an MCM Reversible Liz the other day because I feel like I've been waiting so long for my FLP!


----------



## bhgerhard

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'm waiting very impatiently for the DB27 to come in gray! Just heard from my SA yesterday that they still don't know when stock will come in. I nearly bought an MCM Reversible Liz the other day because I feel like I've been waiting so long for my FLP!


----------



## bhgerhard

I originally wanted the DB27 and couldn't wait so I got the 32. I love it!
I can get my laptop and a book and and my Parade bag in need be to carry on
for flights where luggage is very restricted!


----------



## Alice's craze

DB in my passenger seat! My best companion. tks for letting me share


----------



## Tryster0

Does FLP sell any briefcases?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tryster0 said:


> Does FLP sell any briefcases?


Yes it's called the Express  here are some images from their Instagram and catalog!


----------



## katherinedvm

Alice's craze said:


> DB in my passenger seat! My best companion. tks for letting me share



Fabulous! Did you get the horse online? And which size is this? I'm leaning toward a blue with yellow trim daily battle myself!


----------



## Tryster0

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes it's called the Express  here are some images from their Instagram and catalog!



Oh that's beautiful! Is there any way to order from the US?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tryster0 said:


> Oh that's beautiful! Is there any way to order from the US?


Yes. You can order through from their store in Paris, or from Galeries Lafayette. I believe the emails are somewhere on this thread, or you can find them on their website. Depending where you are, shipping can be around $70, but at least we get a VAT refund! I would order soon because the euro is rising against the dollar everyday


----------



## Tryster0

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes. You can order through from their store in Paris, or from Galeries Lafayette. I believe the emails are somewhere on this thread, or you can find them on their website. Depending where you are, shipping can be around $70, but at least we get a VAT refund! I would order soon because the euro is rising against the dollar everyday


Perfect! I sent an email to FLP to get more info about it. I was set on getting another Goyard but something about this bag is soooo nice. The medal charm is a really nice touch, too.


----------



## katherinedvm

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes. You can order through from their store in Paris, or from Galeries Lafayette. I believe the emails are somewhere on this thread, or you can find them on their website. Depending where you are, shipping can be around $70, but at least we get a VAT refund! I would order soon because the euro is rising against the dollar everyday



I heard some people say that the customs coming into the US is less if you spend under a certain amount (like an $800 threshold or something). Is this true?
For this reason, if I was thinking of getting 2-3 items shipped to LA, would it be better to place 2 separate orders?
I realize I would pay shipping twice but I'm wondering if the savings on customs would be worth it? Does anyone know the customs import rates/fees from France to the US?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katherinedvm said:


> I heard some people say that the customs coming into the US is less if you spend under a certain amount (like an $800 threshold or something). Is this true?
> For this reason, if I was thinking of getting 2-3 items shipped to LA, would it be better to place 2 separate orders?
> I realize I would pay shipping twice but I'm wondering if the savings on customs would be worth it? Does anyone know the customs import rates/fees from France to the US?


Yes you would have to calculate for yourself it would be better to pay shipping or customs  as you can see previously in the thread people have been hit with bills $100+ which is more than shipping, which would be around $80 or $90 for LA! I'm not sure what's the percentage, but it is true you can escape customs if your purchase is under 800USD. You can also email FLP and ask them to calculate your total + shipping, and you can ask them what the total + shipping would be if you did two separate orders  I'm afraid you'll have to look up the customs percentage because I don't know it…I prefer to keep all my orders under $800.


----------



## katherinedvm

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes you would have to calculate for yourself it would be better to pay shipping or customs  as you can see previously in the thread people have been hit with bills $100+ which is more than shipping, which would be around $80 or $90 for LA! I'm not sure what's the percentage, but it is true you can escape customs if your purchase is under 800USD. You can also email FLP and ask them to calculate your total + shipping, and you can ask them what the total + shipping would be if you did two separate orders  I'm afraid you'll have to look up the customs percentage because I don't know it…I prefer to keep all my orders under $800.



Thank you for this info! Where did you find out the $800 limit? Is the customs percentage listed online somewhere?


----------



## Alice's craze

I did the unspeakable!!!
I spilled soup into my DB
How does one clean it up? (Cries*


----------



## bellebellebelle19

katherinedvm said:


> Thank you for this info! Where did you find out the $800 limit? Is the customs percentage listed online somewhere?


The $800 limit is an import law that ***** passed. And I'm sure you could find the duty percentage for customs to LA online


----------



## Tryster0

Does anyone here also own a Goyard bag? I'd love to hear your thoughts on it versus FLP in terms of quality and durability.


----------



## KMARIEA

Alice's craze said:


> I did the unspeakable!!!
> I spilled soup into my DB How does one clean it up? (Cries*


Oh no!  Sorry this happened to you.  Maybe take it to the dry cleaners?  
Not DB, but I did spill yogurt in my Neverfull once and it came out perfectly with no problems.  I turned it inside out (I know, impossible to do on a DB), rinsed with a teeny bit of water and looked and felt good as new.  I think the DB canvas can take a bit of water, but with the leather corners/edges it's probably best to get it professionally cleaned....


----------



## KMARIEA

Does anyone know if Saint Honoré or Galeries Lafayette issue a special form/receipt that you can scan at the (Pablo) tax refund self-service kiosks at CDG?  Thinking of having my sister pick up a pochette for me and want to make the VAT  refund process easy.  TIA!


----------



## pacificagal

KMARIEA said:


> Does anyone know if Saint Honoré or Galeries Lafayette issue a special form/receipt that you can scan at the (Pablo) tax refund self-service kiosks at CDG?  Thinking of having my sister pick up a pochette for me and want to make the VAT  refund process easy.  TIA!



St Honore will have the forms ready to go upon purchase.  Just make sure she has her passport (the real thing, not a copy per State Law) because she must show it when the form is being filled out (it needs the passport # and signature).

At Galeries Lafayette at Haussman, there is a special tax office in the basement (I think that's the location) where there is a dedicated department for the paperwork. Once she is done shopping throughout the department store, just go downstairs and they'll do the paperwork for you.  I believe the min detaxe amount is 175 euros currently and over.

All should be Pablo compliant.  If not, the desk at the airport is right across from the Pablo machine if something must be manually stamped - super simple.

Mail boxes are right outside the Pablo office (clear boxes - cannot miss) - make sure she brings all new items with her in case they need to examine BEFORE checking in bags - in the event, she wants to place them in the checked luggage after the process.


----------



## KMARIEA

Thank you, thank you, pacificagal!  The details you provided are super helpful!


----------



## poopsie

Britkneeyen said:


>



Does anyone know the name of the bag next to the pheasant?
I just stumbled onto this thread and. I really like the look of this brand.  I went back about 50/60 pages to try and get a feel for what is offered. I don't do double handle totes and that bag is closest to what i can see myself carrying.
Thanks!
I don't know how. I messed that up.it is post 1633


----------



## KMARIEA

poopsie said:


> Does anyone know the name of the bag next to the pheasant?
> I just stumbled onto this thread and. I really like the look of this brand.  I went back about 50/60 pages to try and get a feel for what is offered. I don't do double handle totes and that bag is closest to what i can see myself carrying.
> Thanks!
> I don't know how. I messed that up.it is post 1633


I believe you are referring to the Carry On?


----------



## poopsie

KMARIEA said:


> I believe you are referring to the Carry On?[/QUOTE
> Yes! Thank you!
> Is there a style of tote called medailles? It was a tote with a single strap.
> I can't find anything searching on this tablet.   I will have to log on to my desktop  to do some real research



Can't even type on the Damn thing


----------



## KMARIEA

poopsie said:


> Can't even type on the Damn thing


Are you thinking of the Carry On Vertical?


----------



## poopsie

https://www.instagram.com/p/BRYf_r5grB0/?taken-by=faurelepage

It is a 'regular' tote with a single strap attached at the sides. I had to scroll down a bit.
The one above is very nice but I can't do two shoulder straps-------- one is always  slipping off

A Carryon 36?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

poopsie said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRYf_r5grB0/?taken-by=faurelepage
> 
> It is a 'regular' tote with a single strap attached at the sides. I had to scroll down a bit.
> The one above is very nice but I can't do two shoulder straps-------- one is always  slipping off
> 
> A Carryon 36?


Yes that is a carryon 36


----------



## KMARIEA

poopsie said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BRYf_r5grB0/?taken-by=faurelepage
> 
> It is a 'regular' tote with a single strap attached at the sides. I had to scroll down a bit.
> The one above is very nice but I can't do two shoulder straps-------- one is always  slipping off
> 
> A Carryon 36?


Yes you're correct. Not sure what size this CarryOn is, but the SAs can definitely send you photos comparing the sizes (they are not responding as quickly as they did 6 mths ago...).  The letter medailles/medals are sold separately and also come in different shapes (heart and arrow, knights helmet...).  Keep us updated!


----------



## pacificagal

KMARIEA said:


> Thank you, thank you, pacificagal!  The details you provided are super helpful!



No problem Kmariea.  I was just there in late May/early June.  So the info is fresh in my mind.  At Galeries Lafayette, the detaxe office is clearly marked - I can't recall if it was in the basement or upstairs.  They are very nice and they all speak fluent English.  In smaller boutiques, they know people are there to shop - so the detaxe form book is ready to go.  Good luck.  (**most important, after stamping/Pablo, the paperwork for each purchase must be sent from the airport (ie dropped in the clear mailbox).  If it is brought back home to the U.S., it's a real hassle to recoup.


----------



## ehmashoes

Does anyone know the price of a passport holder? I searched the thread and could only find a price back from 2013.


----------



## bernz84

ehmashoes said:


> Does anyone know the price of a passport holder? I searched the thread and could only find a price back from 2013.



I paid 195 Euros (162,50 tax free) for mine last year. I can't imagine the current price being much higher than that. Have you emailed either boutiques? You might get a response from Galleries Lafayette quicker.


----------



## ehmashoes

bernz84 said:


> I paid 195 Euros (162,50 tax free) for mine last year. I can't imagine the current price being much higher than that. Have you emailed either boutiques? You might get a response from Galleries Lafayette quicker.


Thank you! I'm moving to Paris in a few weeks, so I was planning on just going to the store, but I wanted an idea on how much it would cost.


----------



## barbee

I was so happy to visit the Faure le Page store in Paris  on both Saturday and Monday this week(made my purchases on Monday.)  The store is a few doors down from the Chanel flagship store, so what a treat to go to both. I am including pictures I took, and will show you all, later,
	

		
			
		

		
	












	

		
			
		

		
	
 what I purchased.  My husband and I did speak with the manager, and he is working on bringing this brand to the US.  Let's see if it happens in the near future!  The SA I spoke with on Saturday knew of you Purseforum ladies, but the manager on Monday( a man) did not seem to.  I said I would bring him a little publicity.  I was sad to see the shutters I had seen on an earlier picture were no longer on the upper storefront.


----------



## pacificagal

Thanks for the recent boutique photos Barbee.  It's good to see some of the items from different vantage points.  I like the new Sable Chaud color BTW.


----------



## Tryster0

Is it true you can change the strap on the Express bag? I'd send another email but I feel like I'm going to annoy the SA.


----------



## bernz84

barbee said:


> I was so happy to visit the Faure le Page store in Paris  on both Saturday and Monday this week(made my purchases on Monday.)  The store is a few doors down from the Chanel flagship store, so what a treat to go to both. I am including pictures I took, and will show you all, later,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3784808
> View attachment 3784809
> View attachment 3784810
> View attachment 3784811
> View attachment 3784812
> View attachment 3784813
> View attachment 3784814
> View attachment 3784815
> View attachment 3784816
> View attachment 3784817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what I purchased.  My husband and I did speak with the manager, and he is working on bringing this brand to the US.  Let's see if it happens in the near future!  *The SA I spoke with on Saturday knew of you Purseforum ladies*, but the manager on Monday( a man) did not seem to.  I said I would bring him a little publicity.  I was sad to see the shutters I had seen on an earlier picture were no longer on the upper storefront.


Oh man, I wonder if some of them know that we're afraid of annoying them when we email. 


Tryster0 said:


> Is it true you can change the strap on the Express bag? I'd send another email but I feel like I'm going to annoy the SA.


I would just ask


----------



## KMARIEA

Alice's craze said:


> Here is my WOC
> Portefeuille Parade 12 cc with chain in the red color.
> It holds a lot! I can put my iPhone 6 Plus inside (without protective case, of course)


Thanks again for sharing, Alice's craze!
I want to get something that serves as a clutch, but I can't decide between Portefeuille Parade and a Pochette 29!  
I'd like to carry around a phone (Galaxy S8 regular) and lip gloss/lip balm.  Would all of that fit in a Portefeuille Parade? 
I think I know the answer (lol) but want to get an opinion [emoji28]


----------



## barbee

Here are my purchases from Paris: Parade Night(in brown, although the leather is black), Porte Monnaire Zippe(coin purse) in brown, and a Pompon Te Gris Acier(black with yellow)


----------



## barbee

Did I mention the totes were lovely?  I really wish I had been able to buy one, but DH said I did not need, and he is right.  Plus, I had just purchased a LV bag the day before, so I was pushing my luck on attaining these items!  The Parade Night was the last they had,  and they did not have the black in stock. For all intents, my brown could be called black, since the black leather gives the brown pattern a black look.  If that makes sense.
Although I bought the zip coin purse, there was another which had a snap front, in black, with pattern. It  could both hold coins and a credit card or two--very functional, and only a 5 or 10 euro difference. It was very sharp!


----------



## kskwok

KMARIEA said:


> I believe you are referring to the Carry On?


Wanted the Carry On but they are phased out [emoji20]  went for a DB32 with zip. Which is good because I can carry a lot of stuff in it.


----------



## OneMoreDay

bhgerhard said:


> So nice, I bought it TWICE! Could not resist the yellow/grey combo so I got one of each and can't decide which I love more so I use both and switch the tassel. This should fill my retail therapy requirements for awhile now. I am so thankful they do not make shoes!


Hi!  How are you liking the Parade bag? I'm considering it somewhere down the line.


----------



## katherinedvm

kskwok said:


> Wanted the Carry On but they are phased out [emoji20]  went for a DB32 with zip. Which is good because I can carry a lot of stuff in it.



Congrats nonetheless! Please share pics!


----------



## Serva1

Love my FLP, second time I use it during flight. Gives much better protection for my BBB30 than a dustbag. It was always a hazzle to protect my bag at security checks, but now everything is so easy.


----------



## mariel

bernz84 said:


> Thanks, I'll pm you right now


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I emailed my SA at FLP and she got back to me the next day saying the DB27 will be in stock in other colors in "a couple of weeks!"


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I emailed my SA at FLP and she got back to me the next day saying the DB27 will be in stock in other colors in "a couple of weeks!"


Yay! I'm excited for you! Post pics when you get it


----------



## lms910

I dont know if anyone else got the email but the gun pochette is back in stock!!! My black one arrives tomorrow!!


----------



## lovelylondon

lms910 said:


> I dont know if anyone else got the email but the gun pochette is back in stock!!! My black one arrives tomorrow!!


I got the email too, but does the large hold an iPhone plus? If it doesn't, it's kind of useless for me...


----------



## lovelylondon

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3789128
> 
> Love my FLP, second time I use it during flight. Gives much better protection for my BBB30 than a dustbag. It was always a hazzle to protect my bag at security checks, but now everything is so easy.



what size is this with the pocket on the front? Was going to order a DB37 and pocket on front would be useful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lovelylondon said:


> what size is this with the pocket on the front? Was going to order a DB37 and pocket on front would be useful.


I believe the pocket in the front only comes on the DB37 size, of that helps


----------



## lovelylondon

I recently got an email back from FLP about the DB and apparently they no longer do the version without the pocket on the inside? Anyone else hear this? The pocket on the outside really adds a lot to the price so not sure if it's worth it for me personally (980 v 681 euros).


----------



## MadreDeMorty

lovelylondon said:


> I recently got an email back from FLP about the DB and apparently they no longer do the version without the pocket on the inside? Anyone else hear this? The pocket on the outside really adds a lot to the price so not sure if it's worth it for me personally (980 v 681 euros).


I just purchased a DB 37/Paris blue and they didn't give me the option for any bags without the pocket inside. I don't mind because this is the updated version and cost €691. I wanted the one with yellow edging but they didn't have any in stock when I purchased it a couple days ago. I am still debating if I made a mistake and should have bought the 32. Does anyone have good pictures to compare the two sizes? I might buy the Steel gray 32 when it comes in stock again but also can't decide if I want the yellow edging or not. Does anyone also have pictures to compare these two with and without the yellow edging on the Steel gray DB? I was also on the waitlist for all sizes of the calibre pochette but they never contacted me. I randomly contacted them for the tote and asked if they could include the green 18 calibre pochette and the Paris blue 22 size and they easily said yes! So I don't think they stick to the waitlist and there is no priority given to the lists. It seems like it's better to bug them every once in a while to see what they have in stock. Like a first come first serve basis. I'll post pictures when I get all my items today or tomorrow.


----------



## MadreDeMorty

I got my bags! I am so happy I went with the 37 instead of the 32. I'm not used to bigger purses, as I carry small ones all the time, but this is a really good size that is not too small and not too big. The calibre pochettes are mostly for looks because they do not hold iPhones whatsoever. I'm just going to use the 18 to compliment my DB and the size 22....not sure if I'll keep it or sell it. I can't upload my pictures straight from my phone (they're too big) otherwise I'd share


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MadreDeMorty said:


> I got my bags! I am so happy I went with the 37 instead of the 32. I'm not used to bigger purses, as I carry small ones all the time, but this is a really good size that is not too small and not too big. The calibre pochettes are mostly for looks because they do not hold iPhones whatsoever. I'm just going to use the 18 to compliment my DB and the size 22....not sure if I'll keep it or sell it. I can't upload my pictures straight from my phone (they're too big) otherwise I'd share


So exciting!! Glad you're happy with your purchase - it makes me excited for my own!


----------



## KMARIEA

lovelylondon said:


> I recently got an email back from FLP about the DB and apparently they no longer do the version without the pocket on the inside? Anyone else hear this? The pocket on the outside really adds a lot to the price so not sure if it's worth it for me personally (980 v 681 euros).


Hi lovelylondon! I asked Louise at the Rue Cambon boutique and she said they still offer the Daily Battle, just new design with an interior pouch.  Hope this helps!

"We have a new design for the Daily Battle they all come with an inside pocket now. It's not the Battle Ready but the regular Daily Battle.
Kindly find a picture attached."


----------



## MadreDeMorty

Finally got to upload the images.  I think I will go ahead and buy the DB 32 in steel gray also because I love this brand so much. I wish they still made the DB with the calibre pockets on them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MadreDeMorty said:


> Finally got to upload the images.  I think I will go ahead and buy the DB 32 in steel gray also because I love this brand so much. I wish they still made the DB with the calibre pockets on them.


Love the steel gray color! And I love your growing collection!


----------



## lovelylondon

I went ahead and ordered a 37 tote. Paid for it this morning and it's already in transit. This is why I love ordering direct from FLP!


----------



## PrincessLove

Hi,
Is anyone familiar with the ordering process from the states?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

PrincessLove said:


> Hi,
> Is anyone familiar with the ordering process from the states?


Yes, it's discussed quite often in this thread! I recommend reading back  do you have any specific questions though?


----------



## PrincessLove

Hi there,

After seeing 137 pages, I searched forums and found info.  I've emailed them.  Hoping everything can be ordered and shipped by my bday at the end of the month.  Thanks!


----------



## bernz84

I'm trying to be good and save for a Chanel bag, but the 14 CC zip around wallet from FLP is soooooo tempting! Argh! If anyone has this wallet, I'd love to hear your thoughts


----------



## lms910

Hi! If anyone is interested I have listed my DB zip in black and gun pochette in eBay. I put the link in the auction listings here.  Also open to offers!


----------



## lms910

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/faure-le-page-daily-battle-and-gun-pochette.971094/


----------



## anmldr1

bernz84 said:


> I'm trying to be good and save for a Chanel bag, but the 14 CC zip around wallet from FLP is soooooo tempting! Argh! If anyone has this wallet, I'd love to hear your thoughts



I have the larger size zip around wallet that I bought a couple years ago. The quality is amazing!!  I stuff my wallets full and this one has definitely held up well


----------



## lovethe1urwith

anmldr1 said:


> I have the larger size zip around wallet that I bought a couple years ago. The quality is amazing!!  I stuff my wallets full and this one has definitely held up well



Would it be possible for you to post a picture of the outside and interior?  Thanks so much~!  Anyone know the current price?


----------



## lovelylondon

My DB37 arrived and I wish I would have ordered the bigger size. It's definitely perfect for daily use, but I wanted to use it as diaper bag and it's basically the same size as the longchamp I'm currently using. Ugh. I should have learnt my lesson when I thought my 33 pouch was too big and measured it out. The interior pocket is definitely nice and quite large.


----------



## PrincessLove

PrincessLove said:


> Hi there,
> 
> After seeing 137 pages, I searched forums and found info.  I've emailed them.  Hoping everything can be ordered and shipped by my bday at the end of the month.  Thanks!


I ordered on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday!  Happy times. Now I want a wallet and pompon.....


----------



## lovethe1urwith

PrincessLove said:


> I ordered on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday!  Happy times. Now I want a wallet and pompon.....



Can we see?


----------



## PrincessLove

lovethe1urwith said:


> Can we see?


Sure - just did a photo session. Had to close my office door for a "meeting."  He he. My daughter provided her version of a pompon until I decide.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

Just lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## serene_neo

Hi there! Can I find out from DB owners - if my everyday load is pretty heavy, will the adjustable side of the strap (where the punch hole is) will the hole expand and distend? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

serene_neo said:


> Hi there! Can I find out from DB owners - if my everyday load is pretty heavy, will the adjustable side of the strap (where the punch hole is) will the hole expand and distend? Thanks in advance!



I would say no.  It's very thick leather with lots of stitching support.  Would do others think?


----------



## bernz84

Has anyone seen this listing?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/282622213551?chn=ps&dispItem=1

It's such a good deal! If I didn't have the medium tote in green, I'd totally be all over this!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

bernz84 said:


> Has anyone seen this listing?: http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/282622213551?chn=ps&dispItem=1
> 
> It's such a good deal! If I didn't have the medium tote in green, I'd totally be all over this!



*You are so sweet to bring this to everyone's attention.   A heck of a deal ~ someone jump on this~!*


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *You are so sweet to bring this to everyone's attention.   A heck of a deal ~ someone jump on this~!*



I figured I'd alert a lucky lady to own a FLP at a fraction of the retail price. 

If I can't get it, maybe someone else reading this thread will!


----------



## pacificagal

Follow up.  I was waiting for a couple things to come back into stock at Galeries Lafayette.  Specifically, the black gun pochette (large).  All other items, they placed on hold for me.  The shipping is around 50 euros.

They have been pretty responsive to my questions and follow up emails (BTW).  Once the FLP sales rep is done with you - they pass you along to someone in their admin office for billing etc.

Once everything is finalized, they send a final invoice and a link to utilize a credit card.  (Sounds similar to the FLP boutique).

GL is pretty good - so far.  I cannot make up my mind on a DB color so I am holding off for awhile.  May be going back to Paris next year so would prefer to choose in person.

I will post pics once I receive my goodies.  Cheers.


----------



## PrincessLove

PrincessLove said:


> I ordered on Monday and it arrived on Wednesday!  Happy times. Now I want a wallet and pompon.....


Quick survey:  should I get the Portefeuille Parade 12 CC in red ivresse or empire green?


----------



## MadreDeMorty

I just purchased another Daily Battle but the 32 in Steel Grey. Every time I email them they always seem to have what I want within a couple days if sold out prior. I need to stop buying things at this store! My husband says I'm going crazy and need to slow down....but it's so hard! Especially because they're prices are great for a nice brand. I'll post size comparison pictures when I get a chance and have the 32 in my hands next week. I almost got the Sable color but it's not really me as I like darker colors. I'm curious about the wear and tear after years of use. Does anyone have pictures of their older products and how they wear over time? I ask because I saw a picture of a used FLP wallet that had the paint worn down to black and wanted to know if this was normal or just a bad fake?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

MadreDeMorty said:


> I just purchased another Daily Battle but the 32 in Steel Grey. Every time I email them they always seem to have what I want within a couple days if sold out prior. I need to stop buying things at this store! My husband says I'm going crazy and need to slow down....but it's so hard! Especially because they're prices are great for a nice brand. I'll post size comparison pictures when I get a chance and have the 32 in my hands next week. I almost got the Sable color but it's not really me as I like darker colors. I'm curious about the wear and tear after years of use. Does anyone have pictures of their older products and how they wear over time? I ask because I saw a picture of a used FLP wallet that had the paint worn down to black and wanted to know if this was normal or just a bad fake?



*We have similar tastes.   I got the DB 32 grey/grey, then the DB32 Sable Chaud, and finally the DB37 taupe/brown.  Like you, I prefer the darker colors, so sold the Sable Chaud.  I think my favorite color combo is the grey.  I'm sure you will love it.  There is little difference between the 32 and 37.  I would be hard pressed to say which I like the best.
*


----------



## MadreDeMorty

lovethe1urwith said:


> *We have similar tastes.   I got the DB 32 grey/grey, then the DB32 Sable Chaud, and finally the DB37 taupe/brown.  Like you, I prefer the darker colors, so sold the Sable Chaud.  I think my favorite color combo is the grey.  I'm sure you will love it.  There is little difference between the 32 and 37.  I would be hard pressed to say which I like the best.*



Oh no, don't tell me that because it tempts me to buy the 27 now! lol I just wanted a smaller version. The 27 looked too small though like something I would have wanted when I was younger. I'm excited either way though because I've been wanting the grey for a long time. I love love the blue but I just can't miss out on getting what I can before everyone starts walking around with it. I actually purchased my first FLP bag last year, the Calibre 21, but don't use it as much as I should because the chain is shorter than I would like.  It's an adorable purse though and nice to bring out when I go to a nice dinner. I wish I had purchased the 27, it wasn't released when I purchased the 21, but then again I have moved on from that style to totes for now. I love that FLP is a brand that isn't too over-hyped out here in the US yet.


----------



## Tricera

Hello everyone ! I'd like to know if you know the price of the cardholder and other small items in Paris because i'd like to get some things there 

And also I can buy things for you and send them, I think it would be cheaper than emailing the boutiques


----------



## pacificagal

pacificagal said:


> Follow up.  I was waiting for a couple things to come back into stock at Galeries Lafayette.  Specifically, the black gun pochette (large).  All other items, they placed on hold for me.  The shipping is around 50 euros.
> 
> They have been pretty responsive to my questions and follow up emails (BTW).  Once the FLP sales rep is done with you - they pass you along to someone in their admin office for billing etc.
> 
> Once everything is finalized, they send a final invoice and a link to utilize a credit card.  (Sounds similar to the FLP boutique).
> 
> GL is pretty good - so far.  I cannot make up my mind on a DB color so I am holding off for awhile.  May be going back to Paris next year so would prefer to choose in person.
> 
> I will post pics once I receive my goodies.  Cheers.



OKAY - the package has arrived!  It shipped from Paris on 08/24 and arrived yesterday, 08/29.  That's 5 days from France to San Francisco - pretty good time.

The package is well wrapped by Galeries Lafayette.

I am so excited.  I will post pics soon!


----------



## bernz84

New Daily Battle 27 now in different colors. Saw this on Instagram 




It's so cute!!!


----------



## mothbeast

How often do they get new stock of gun pouches?


----------



## MadreDeMorty

mothbeast said:


> How often do they get new stock of gun pouches?


I would just keep emailing them every couple days because they don't really keep up with their waitlist. They never contacted me when I've been of the "waitlist" and I have always had to find out on my own that they actually have products in stock.


----------



## MadreDeMorty

PrincessLove said:


> Quick survey:  should I get the Portefeuille Parade 12 CC in red ivresse or empire green?


Empire green....I love the green and yellow contrast better than the red but I'm biased because that's my favorite color.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MadreDeMorty said:


> I would just keep emailing them every couple days because they don't really keep up with their waitlist. They never contacted me when I've been of the "waitlist" and I have always had to find out on my own that they actually have products in stock.


I've been sending emails since April, then I decided on my purchase late may, and all summer I sent emails every two weeks asking about stock. Mid August, my SA was the one to email me and say that the DB27 was finally in stock!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OMG I cannot believe my bag is finally here. I've waited FIVE months to make my FLP purchase, I've read this thread twice and I've been participating in it since. AT LAST I am officially the owner of one of their bags!

Warning! Long review post ahead!

REVIEW, PART ONE: The experience

I really really like how exclusive the brand is in the US (I still haven't seen a single person carrying any in NYC) but the exclusivity comes at a price. I personally didn't enjoy the email ordering process. My SA was kind enough to be emailing me for five months, but the experience didn't feel luxurious to me. I'm an effusive emailer because I don't want my tone to be misconstrued, but I felt that the FLP emails were abrupt in tone and kind of just the bare minimum. Personally, when I buy luxury goods, I expect a luxury experience. I've gotten better emails from Longchamp buying a bag a fraction of the price. On the other hand, it was lovely to get a handwritten note in my package.

But that's not so bad compared to the shipping. Yes I LOVE that I can say I ordered a bag from Paris (it has that old world charm!) but my shipping experience was a pain. I've noticed posters on this thread got their bag in few days, but I waited two weeks after ordering to get my bag and I live in the NYC area. I paid on a Thursday and for some reason my bag wasn't shipped until Monday even though I KNOW they're open on Friday and Saturday. Then I had to wait 8 business days of shipping, plus the one Sunday and labor day. I know overseas shipping is crazy expensive and I'm glad they provide insurance, but I just don't feel satisfied paying €80($95). I know that's a personal preference but I was also expecting faster because of previous posts here, and I'm also upset it took my SA so long to ship it. I sell on eBay and I ship faster than that. The worst part is my package came RIPPED with a hole. The rip even went through and ripped the tissue paper underneath. The package was well taped all around but wow this box went through a beating, and I am not impressed that this shipping cost me $95. I think it would be smart to wrap the box in plastic like I've seen other retailers do. Luckily none of the bag or little FLP bits were damaged.

I was planning on buying more accessories  but I don't think it's worth the emails and shipping costs/wait. Maybe if I were in Paris or Japan I would enjoy it more because I really love talking to SAs and getting the full experience when I'm actually making a purchase. I sound picky so it's really up to you if you decide it's worth it for you! I just wanted to share my experience to keep TPFers informed


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Unfortunately bag arrived 4 minutes before I had to dash off to work before I could really take a look at my bag, but here's a quick pic I HAD to snap! My long awaited DB27 in steel gray!!
I will post a more in depth first impressions review tonight!!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> OMG I cannot believe my bag is finally here. I've waited FIVE months to make my FLP purchase, I've read this thread twice and I've been participating in it since. AT LAST I am officially the owner of one of their bags!
> 
> Warning! Long review post ahead!
> 
> REVIEW, PART ONE: The experience
> 
> I really really like how exclusive the brand is in the US (I still haven't seen a single person carrying any in NYC) but the exclusivity comes at a price. I personally didn't enjoy the email ordering process. My SA was kind enough to be emailing me for five months, but the experience didn't feel luxurious to me. I'm an effusive emailer because I don't want my tone to be misconstrued, but I felt that the FLP emails were abrupt in tone and kind of just the bare minimum. Personally, when I buy luxury goods, I expect a luxury experience. I've gotten better emails from Longchamp buying a bag a fraction of the price. On the other hand, it was lovely to get a handwritten note in my package.
> 
> But that's not so bad compared to the shipping. Yes I LOVE that I can say I ordered a bag from Paris (it has that old world charm!) but my shipping experience was a pain. I've noticed posters on this thread got their bag in few days, but I waited two weeks after ordering to get my bag and I live in the NYC area. I paid on a Thursday and for some reason my bag wasn't shipped until Monday even though I KNOW they're open on Friday and Saturday. Then I had to wait 8 business days of shipping, plus the one Sunday and labor day. I know overseas shipping is crazy expensive and I'm glad they provide insurance, but I just don't feel satisfied paying €80($95). I know that's a personal preference but I was also expecting faster because of previous posts here, and I'm also upset it took my SA so long to ship it. I sell on eBay and I ship faster than that. The worst part is my package came RIPPED with a hole. The rip even went through and ripped the tissue paper underneath. The package was well taped all around but wow this box went through a beating, and I am not impressed that this shipping cost me $95. I think it would be smart to wrap the box in plastic like I've seen other retailers do. Luckily none of the bag or little FLP bits were damaged.
> 
> I was planning on buying more accessories  but I don't think it's worth the emails and shipping costs/wait. Maybe if I were in Paris or Japan I would enjoy it more because I really love talking to SAs and getting the full experience when I'm actually making a purchase. I sound picky so it's really up to you if you decide it's worth it for you! I just wanted to share my experience to keep TPFers informed


Geez, what an adventure your package went through! Thanks for sharing your story, btw.

I know this is a bit controversial on this thread, but I actually prefer to order through Galeries Lafayette for the reasons you described. It's also slightly cheaper to ship from there, too; the only complaint is that you have to pay through Galeries Lafayette mall, which can take days. For me, it was 3 days; it wasn't the fault of the SA I worked with but the GL mall, which I've found has bad reviews in general (lol).

I know there was a bad experience noted on this thread about Galeries a few pages back, but my SA was wonderful and friendly. I'd gladly work with her again if I ever had to order. I'm not going to go into details with the main here because it's a bit complicated (and I don't want to cause any drama), but I'll just say that I have a preference as to how I communicate online with sales associates. I don't think I'll order from the main boutique unless they have something I really, really want. 

I'm glad you got your bag, though! It looks great!!! Can't wait for your full, in-depth review!


----------



## echau

Thanks to all the helpful information in this thread, I was able to order a DB37 and some add-ons for my wife. She loves the bag!

Ordered from Louise at the Rue Cambon store. They shipped the bag out yesterday afternoon from Paris (via FedEx), and it arrived promptly this morning in Houston, TX. Nothing but positive things to say about the purchasing experience and the product itself!


----------



## echau




----------



## mothbeast

That makes me wonder if I should wait for gun pouches to be in stock or just order other items now. I'm trying to decide between the grey calibre wallet and the black 8cc too. 

btw one of my recent orders, just smalls and not a bag, also came with a hole in the outer package. It looked like bellebellebelle19's photo. Everything was there but I was so annoyed. I should probably have followed up with them.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*This popped up in my ebay watches ~ do we have to worry about FLP fakes, or is this real?  As an owner of 2 DB totes, I have to believe this is a really bad replica.   The leather just looks so off to me.  I would love to hear what others think ~ maybe it's just me~!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/263194405951?ul_noapp=true*


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *This popped up in my ebay watches ~ do we have to worry about FLP fakes, or is this real?  As an owner of 2 DB totes, I have to believe this is a really bad replica.   The leather just looks so off to me.  I would love to hear what others think ~ maybe it's just me~!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/263194405951?ul_noapp=true*


I think it's fake because of that white paper tag hanging off one of the straps. From my understanding, the paper tags are black, at least the ones I've seen from people who post pics from the boutique.

The quality of the pictures are so poor that it's hard to see how the embossing looks, the monogram, etc. I'm hoping that people won't buy based on the person's feedback and low-quality pictures. Unfortunately, I have read that fakes of FLP do exist and have seen pictures of them both online and on IG.


----------



## lovethe1urwith

bernz84 said:


> I think it's fake because of that white paper tag hanging off one of the straps. From my understanding, the paper tags are black, at least the ones I've seen from people who post pics from the boutique.
> 
> The quality of the pictures are so poor that it's hard to see how the embossing looks, the monogram, etc. I'm hoping that people won't buy based on the person's feedback and low-quality pictures. Unfortunately, I have read that fakes of FLP do exist and have seen pictures of them both online and on IG.



*Thanks for your response, Bernz84.  I was hoping I wasn't making a mound out of a molehill~!  But something just isn't right with this listing.....*


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Thanks for your response, Bernz84.  I was hoping I wasn't making a mound out of a molehill~!  But something just isn't right with this listing.....*


I'm glad you posted it! I know people lurk on this thread so hopefully by bringing this to their attention it saves people some money...


----------



## mothbeast

How long does it usually take the boutique to get back to you on email? I was going back and forth about an order and now it's been 3 days w/o a response.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mothbeast said:


> How long does it usually take the boutique to get back to you on email? I was going back and forth about an order and now it's been 3 days w/o a response.


I would email again. My SA always responded the day after.


----------



## pacificagal

mothbeast said:


> How long does it usually take the boutique to get back to you on email? I was going back and forth about an order and now it's been 3 days w/o a response.


Usually 1 day.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Warning! Long review post ahead!

REVIEW, PART TWO: First Impressions & Comparisons

QUALITY:
-Some slight flaws in my brand new bag. These are very minor, but I know some TPFers care about this so I wanted to share: some (removable) glue on the buckle, a loose thread, and a single tiny crack on the edge paint. Otherwise it looked good.
-Canvas looks gorgeous! It's thicker, and holds its shape if you push the canvas in to make it secure and it holds that position pretty well. It's not as slouchy, and I prefer a slouchy look, but at least it's durable and has leather corners! I also really like the leather. It feels high quality and I'm kind of a leather snob hehe. The leather also feels super sturdy. I plan on using this as an everyday bag and I'm worried about stressing out the handles, but it does feel like the worst thing that would happen to it is the edge paint would crack, because the leather itself feels so quality.


FEATURES:
-The yellow looks more mustard-y in real life. The gray is also such a chameleon color. It looks dark in some lights but light in others! I like it. I'll post photos below showing how different the gray can look.
-I like that the interior pocket has the crest imprinted on it; it's a nice detail. I don't like that it's a flat leather pocket because I don't wanna stretch out the leather by storing bulky things in it, but I've been keeping my metro pass and phone in it.
-The lining is black fabric, which for me is OK because I organize everything in colorful SLGs and at least the black won't get show marks easily.


WHAT FITS:
See photo below of what I usually carry everyday. And then I can also fit a non-bulky sweater or my jean jacket on top.


COMPARISON: (see photos below)
-Sadly I don't own a Louis Vuitton Neverfull or a Goyard St Louis, but I'll compare it to the the Goyard Artois, LV Speedy B 25, and Longchamp Le Pliage SLH (small long handle).
-The FLP canvas is the thickest. The canvas on the Artois was about the same thickness, and the Speedy had the thinnest canvas. I've seen the St Louis in person and its canvas is thinner and floppier than the Artois. LV and Goyard both slouch more. The FLP canvas glazing almost feels rubbery, while Goyard feels kinda plasticky and LV feels least coated.
-My Daily Battle 27 fits more than the Speedy B because of the zip, though it's about the same since the Speedy is wider. Goyard Artois holds the most because it's biggest. I'll attach a closeup comparison photo of their canvases and a side by side comparison.
-The leather on the Artois handles has softened so much that the handles don't  stand up anymore. The Artois leather handles are much thick than the FLP and I think just a bit nicer, but the FLP isn't bad! 
- I wonder if the same thing will happen to my FLP? And the leather on the Speedy is an entirely different kind of leather.
-there's also a difference in dustbag quality. Goyard has the nicest dustbag, thick and soft fabric and a drawstring, LV has a thinner but nice dustbag but no drawstring, and the FLP has the least nice dustbag: thin fabric that feels like linen, but at least it's drawstring.
-Also I'll compare the size of the LC SLH and my DB27 - they're very close in size, but since the LC is bigger and it holds more.


Thanks all for putting up with my long posts!! I hope they help someone and if anyone wants to ask me anything else feel free!


----------



## mothbeast

pacificagal said:


> Usually 1 day.





bellebellebelle19 said:


> I would email again. My SA always responded the day after.



Thanks. I'll try again. Maybe the gun pouch will be back in stock if this drags on.


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Warning! Long review post ahead!
> 
> REVIEW, PART TWO: First Impressions & Comparisons
> 
> QUALITY:
> -Some slight flaws in my brand new bag. These are very minor, but I know some TPFers care about this so I wanted to share: some (removable) glue on the buckle, a loose thread, and a single tiny crack on the edge paint. Otherwise it looked good.
> -Canvas looks gorgeous! It's thicker, and holds its shape if you push the canvas in to make it secure and it holds that position pretty well. It's not as slouchy, and I prefer a slouchy look, but at least it's durable and has leather corners! I also really like the leather. It feels high quality and I'm kind of a leather snob hehe. The leather also feels super sturdy. I plan on using this as an everyday bag and I'm worried about stressing out the handles, but it does feel like the worst thing that would happen to it is the edge paint would crack, because the leather itself feels so quality.
> 
> 
> FEATURES:
> -The yellow looks more mustard-y in real life. The gray is also such a chameleon color. It looks dark in some lights but light in others! I like it. I'll post photos below showing how different the gray can look.
> -I like that the interior pocket has the crest imprinted on it; it's a nice detail. I don't like that it's a flat leather pocket because I don't wanna stretch out the leather by storing bulky things in it, but I've been keeping my metro pass and phone in it.
> -The lining is black fabric, which for me is OK because I organize everything in colorful SLGs and at least the black won't get show marks easily.
> 
> 
> WHAT FITS:
> See photo below of what I usually carry everyday. And then I can also fit a non-bulky sweater or my jean jacket on top.
> 
> 
> COMPARISON: (see photos below)
> -Sadly I don't own a Louis Vuitton Neverfull or a Goyard St Louis, but I'll compare it to the the Goyard Artois, LV Speedy B 25, and Longchamp Le Pliage SLH (small long handle).
> -The FLP canvas is the thickest. The canvas on the Artois was about the same thickness, and the Speedy had the thinnest canvas. I've seen the St Louis in person and its canvas is thinner and floppier than the Artois. LV and Goyard both slouch more. The FLP canvas glazing almost feels rubbery, while Goyard feels kinda plasticky and LV feels least coated.
> -My Daily Battle 27 fits more than the Speedy B because of the zip, though it's about the same since the Speedy is wider. Goyard Artois holds the most because it's biggest. I'll attach a closeup comparison photo of their canvases and a side by side comparison.
> -The leather on the Artois handles has softened so much that the handles don't  stand up anymore - I wonder if the same thing will happen to my FLP? And the leather on the Speedy is an entirely different kind of leather.
> -there's also a difference in dustbag quality. Goyard has the nicest dustbag, thick and soft fabric and a drawstring, LV has a thinner but nice dustbag but no drawstring, and the FLP has the least nice dustbag: thin fabric that feels like linen, but at least it's drawstring.
> -Also I'll compare the size of the LC SLH and my DB27 - they're very close in size, but since the LC is bigger and it holds more.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for putting up with my long posts!! I hope they help someone and if anyone wants to ask me anything else feel free!


Thanks for the fabulous review! I've always wondered how the 27 would compare to the small Longchamp (I have this bag, too!).  Super helpful with the comparison pics as well!

I'm guessing just based on what you said the DB 27 will be smaller than the LV Neverfull PM. I've seen on a different review that the Neverfull PM is bigger than the Speedy 25.  Also, the FLP leather does soften over time, at least from what I've seen on my bags. It's a good thing, though!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Thanks for the fabulous review!


Happy to help!!!  
I also want to add that I got this bag as a great alternative to the Goyard mini St Louis/Anjou. It literally cost half or even less than half, and the handles adjust from top handle to shoulder, which is such an important feature to me that I never see on any other designer totes. It's also great because it's so under the radar - I've never seen anyone in NYC carrying it, and I've seen plenty of St Louis and Neverfull. This is great for me because nobody at work comments on it, and I know there are people there who definitely would judge for carrying a designer bag   overall I really love the bag and I'm excited to use it for a very long time


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Happy to help!!!
> I also want to add that I got this bag as a great alternative to the Goyard mini St Louis/Anjou. It literally cost half or even less than half, and the handles adjust from top handle to shoulder, which is such an important feature to me that I never see on any other designer totes. It's also great because it's so under the radar - I've never seen anyone in NYC carrying it, and I've seen plenty of St Louis and Neverfull. This is great for me because nobody at work comments on it, and I know there are people there who definitely would judge for carrying a designer bag   overall I really love the bag and I'm excited to use it for a very long time


The size 27 is darling. I did have a question, what are the approx. dimensions of the base? Either inches or centimeters will do. TIA!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> The size 27 is darling. I did have a question, what are the approx. dimensions of the base? Either inches or centimeters will do. TIA!


Ooh, can't believe I forgot to include that in my review! I'm away from home and most of bags for the weekend, but on Sunday night I'll be sure to post the full dimensions of the bag!!


----------



## KMARIEA

Article dated 4 September 2017 about FLP and Augustin de Buffevent in Le Figaro.  It's in French, full article is available to Le Figaro subscribers...or if you can read both French and HTML, right click to view page source/inspect element  ^_^.
Nice article, talks about de Buffevent's background (previously at Dior), a little history of FLP. Interesting snippets:
- Founded in 1717... take a look at your Daily Battle adjustable straps and you'll notice 17 holes
- The canvas production process takes 7 steps
 - 3 new stores coming in 2018: Shanghai, Tokyo and Seoul


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> The size 27 is darling. I did have a question, what are the approx. dimensions of the base? Either inches or centimeters will do. TIA!


The base measure 26cm by 5inches, the bag is 22.5 cm high, and when the opening is stretched out it is about as wide as 33cm


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The base measure 26cm by 5inches, the bag is 22.5 cm high, and when the opening is stretched out it is about as wide as 33cm


Thank you! Not a bad size at all!


----------



## bernz84

KMARIEA said:


> Article dated 4 September 2017 about FLP and Augustin de Buffevent in Le Figaro.  It's in French, full article is available to Le Figaro subscribers...or if you can read both French and HTML, right click to view page source/inspect element  ^_^.
> Nice article, talks about de Buffevent's background (previously at Dior), a little history of FLP. Interesting snippets:
> - Founded in 1717... take a look at your Daily Battle adjustable straps and you'll notice 17 holes
> - The canvas production process takes 7 steps
> - 3 new stores coming in 2018: Shanghai, Tokyo and Seoul


Interesting, there is already a boutique in Ginza; I wonder where they are going to put the other boutique in Tokyo? I'm surprised they are not opening a store in Hong Kong and the US; come to the US!


----------



## mothbeast

I guess I'm going to see how service is from Galeries Lafayette is as I can't get the boutique to respond to my email. Since the 5th I've emailed 2x asking for a payment link for 2 items w no reponse. So odd.


----------



## bernz84

mothbeast said:


> I guess I'm going to see how service is from Galeries Lafayette is as I can't get the boutique to respond to my email. Since the 5th I've emailed 2x asking for a payment link for 2 items w no reponse. So odd.


That's so weird. I would complain, if I were you. There's no reason why they should ignore your emails; at the very least they could have apologized and tell you what is going on.

With that said, I've had a nice experience with Galeries Lafayette, but the payment process is technically "slower" since you are paying through Galeries, not FLP. You need to wait for Galeries to send you a link to pay for your items. The actual shipment date is also dependent on Galeries; I had to wait 3 days for my package to ship, even though my SA already sent it out to their shipping department the same day. Some people don't like that, so I thought I would mention that just in case.

EDIT: I couldn't find info about upper management. I would try to complain through their facebook and instagram, if I were you...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Thank you! Not a bad size at all!


Hehe wonder if I was able to tempt you??


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hehe wonder if I was able to tempt you??


Hahahaha!!! I am trying to be good, but the size and look is so cute!!!!


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hello everyone - I just posted this question on the Moynat page and will post it here too for the FLP perspective!
I'm going to Paris for a quick trip this weekend and have been wanting to pick up a good coated canvas shopping/tote bag. I'm not too keen on LV and I know Goyard isn't very durable, so I think it's between Faure Le Page's Daily Battle and Moynat's Cabas Initial bag.
I was just wondering if anyone with experience has an opinion on which I should go for? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mothbeast

bernz84 said:


> That's so weird. I would complain, if I were you. There's no reason why they should ignore your emails; at the very least they could have apologized and tell you what is going on.
> 
> With that said, I've had a nice experience with Galeries Lafayette, but the payment process is technically "slower" since you are paying through Galeries, not FLP. You need to wait for Galeries to send you a link to pay for your items. The actual shipment date is also dependent on Galeries; I had to wait 3 days for my package to ship, even though my SA already sent it out to their shipping department the same day. Some people don't like that, so I thought I would mention that just in case.
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't find info about upper management. I would try to complain through their facebook and instagram, if I were you...


perhaps they read here as I just got the link today.  

fyi from my questions they don't know when the gun pouches will be back in stock in black and the carryon is out of stock and won't be back before the end of the year.  it's just as well. the email issues have put me off from getting more for the moment.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello everyone - I just posted this question on the Moynat page and will post it here too for the FLP perspective!
> I'm going to Paris for a quick trip this weekend and have been wanting to pick up a good coated canvas shopping/tote bag. I'm not too keen on LV and I know Goyard isn't very durable, so I think it's between Faure Le Page's Daily Battle and Moynat's Cabas Initial bag.
> I was just wondering if anyone with experience has an opinion on which I should go for? Thanks for your help!


I've never seen the Moynat in person. Have you seen the Moynat Rivage? I love that one more than the Cabas Initial; it's very beautiful! I can't speak to its durability.

As for the FLP, I love my mini Daily Battle. I've been using it nonstop since I bought it. I even converted my hairdresser to FLP when she saw it. I've only had it a week, but I can already tell it seems super durable and the leather is hardy. I LOVE the adjustable handles feature - I knew it was useful but never thought I'd use it as much as I have been! I made a few very long posts recently if you'd like to read those, and I know many others on this thread have praised the DB. This thread is the reason I bought mine!


----------



## ElegantRascal

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I've never seen the Moynat in person. Have you seen the Moynat Rivage? I love that one more than the Cabas Initial; it's very beautiful! I can't speak to its durability.
> 
> As for the FLP, I love my mini Daily Battle. I've been using it nonstop since I bought it. I even converted my hairdresser to FLP when she saw it. I've only had it a week, but I can already tell it seems super durable and the leather is hardy. I LOVE the adjustable handles feature - I knew it was useful but never thought I'd use it as much as I have been! I made a few very long posts recently if you'd like to read those, and I know many others on this thread have praised the DB. This thread is the reason I bought mine!


Thank you so much for your reply, that's really helpful! I'm definitely inclining towards the Daily Battle I think. That's if they have any in stock when I'm there... I've read your reviews and they were a great help as well, thanks for those too!


----------



## princesscathryn

bernz84 said:


> That's so weird. I would complain, if I were you. There's no reason why they should ignore your emails; at the very least they could have apologized and tell you what is going on.
> 
> With that said, I've had a nice experience with Galeries Lafayette, but the payment process is technically "slower" since you are paying through Galeries, not FLP. You need to wait for Galeries to send you a link to pay for your items. The actual shipment date is also dependent on Galeries; I had to wait 3 days for my package to ship, even though my SA already sent it out to their shipping department the same day. Some people don't like that, so I thought I would mention that just in case.
> 
> EDIT: I couldn't find info about upper management. I would try to complain through their facebook and instagram, if I were you...



May I know approx how long did it take from the day you submitted payment to the day you received your order? Thanks!


----------



## bernz84

princesscathryn said:


> May I know approx how long did it take from the day you submitted payment to the day you received your order? Thanks!


Are you referring to Galeries Lafayette? For that, the SA sent a request over to Galeries; after a few hours Galeries Lafayette sent me a link to pay. Once payment was received, I had to wait about 3 days for Galeries to send out my package. Shipment from France to the US took about 7-8 days total. The package actually arrived in my state within 3 days but it took a little longer to get to me because CBC had to assess customs for me and I had to pay on the spot before they would release the package. That delay cost the extra 4 days. Not that I really cared or anything. Shipment was through Chronopost and switched to FedEx once it hit the US.

With the boutique, the process is more seamless because your SA can send you the payment link right away. After the boutique receives payment, they will ship your package either the same day or in the next day or so. However, I've noticed that the transit time was about the same (5-7 days); however, this is probably because I'm on the West Coast so it will take longer as opposed to someone else who lives in the East Coast. Shipment was through TNT and switched to FedEx when in the US.

Most people would recommend going to the Boutique and I'd recommend it if you are a first-time buyer. Galeries Lafayette is good if you are trying to save on shipping (it's about 30 Euros cheaper) and if they carry stock that the Boutique doesn't have. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## Emilowich

Is there someone who can help me, with getting the mail of Galeries Lafayette and i assume they can English even tough their website is in french.

Thanks in advance


----------



## princesscathryn

bernz84 said:


> Are you referring to Galeries Lafayette? For that, the SA sent a request over to Galeries; after a few hours Galeries Lafayette sent me a link to pay. Once payment was received, I had to wait about 3 days for Galeries to send out my package. Shipment from France to the US took about 7-8 days total. The package actually arrived in my state within 3 days but it took a little longer to get to me because CBC had to assess customs for me and I had to pay on the spot before they would release the package. That delay cost the extra 4 days. Not that I really cared or anything. Shipment was through Chronopost and switched to FedEx once it hit the US.
> 
> With the boutique, the process is more seamless because your SA can send you the payment link right away. After the boutique receives payment, they will ship your package either the same day or in the next day or so. However, I've noticed that the transit time was about the same (5-7 days); however, this is probably because I'm on the West Coast so it will take longer as opposed to someone else who lives in the East Coast. Shipment was through TNT and switched to FedEx when in the US.
> 
> Most people would recommend going to the Boutique and I'd recommend it if you are a first-time buyer. Galeries Lafayette is good if you are trying to save on shipping (it's about 30 Euros cheaper) and if they carry stock that the Boutique doesn't have. Just my .02 cents.



Thank you very much!!!


----------



## mothbeast

My order arrived this morning. I love that they now ship Fedex for delivery next day by 10:30, TNT was much slower.  So if I pay the invoice it'll go out the following day due to time difference.  Then it arrives by 10:30 the next morning. Also good news - they're using Fedex packaging now which is pretty tough so no holes in the envelope this time.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mothbeast said:


> My order arrived this morning. I love that they now ship Fedex for delivery next day by 10:30, TNT was much slower.  So if I pay the invoice it'll go out the following day due to time difference.  Then it arrives by 10:30 the next morning. Also good news - they're using Fedex packaging now which is pretty tough so no holes in the envelope this time.


HOORAY!! When you have a chance I can't wait to hear about your new piece!!


----------



## mothbeast

I bought the calibre wallet in grey and the smallest pouch in red. I'm such a sucker for the design of all the packaging that comes with them.


----------



## toomanypurses10

Please help-- I am not sure a bag I bid on is real. The tag is as below. It is a small daily battle zip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can upload more images but the tag concerned me.


----------



## KMARIEA

Emilowich said:


> Is there someone who can help me, with getting the mail of Galeries Lafayette and i assume they can English even tough their website is in french.
> 
> Thanks in advance



galerieslafayette@faurelepage.com


----------



## bernz84

toomanypurses10 said:


> Please help-- I am not sure a bag I bid on is real. The tag is as below. It is a small daily battle zip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826625
> 
> I can upload more images but the tag concerned me.


That bag is real. It's one of the older models before they switched making bags in Spain.


----------



## toomanypurses10

Thank you bernz84


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Bought this WOC in July and while in Paris, wanted to test the brand and i can say this is my most used wallet this Summer, i am able to put it in my workbag and take it out and run into the shops and not have to carry a bulky bag, it holds my cardholder, lip gloss, and LV 6 key holder, the craftsmanship is exquisite


----------



## toomanypurses10

Hi! Could you help me with auth of a bag i purchased but have not yet received from ebay? It is also a small daily battle zip but i am concerned about the tag -- a very lovely member of TPF responded that it looked okay but since you have the same bag, i thought i would ask. i can send a picture from my phone.



mochaccino said:


> I wanted to share some info on the Daily Battle Zip, in case you are interested and the boutique is too slow to respond
> 
> The dimensions as measured are:
> Top length: ~45 cm or 17.5"
> Bottom length: ~32 cm or 12 5/8"
> Depth: ~17.5 cm or 6 7/8"
> Handle drop is adjustable
> 
> Here's what the grey with black leather trim looks like from the outside:
> View attachment 3062985
> 
> The inside is lined with a suede-like fabric, which to be honest isn't quite the right size for the volume of the bag. If you feel around inside trying to push out the liner, you'll feel places where the liner is just too small such there is room between the outside canvas and the inside fabric. It bothers me slightly
> There is a small D ring inside to attach FLP accessories like pochettes, which I didn't purchase as they were out of stock.
> View attachment 3062986
> 
> There are two pockets, one on each side. One of them is ~21 cm (8.25") in opening and the other is further sewn into 2 smaller pockets along the shape of a gun. While it's cute, I wish they didn't do this as the size of the pockets are reduced by this design. I can fit my phone in the larger of the two compartments and keys in the smaller one.
> View attachment 3062987
> 
> My favorite part is the tab to keep the zipper pull in place if I'm traveling!


----------



## toomanypurses10

Here are pictures:


----------



## toomanypurses10

any help from all of you would be appreciated for looking at the pictures above, new to FLP and want to make sure its fine.


----------



## toomanypurses10

bernz84 said:


> That bag is real. It's one of the older models before they switched making bags in Spain.


thank you Bernz84! i posted more pix above. Sorry I am so nervous....


----------



## bernz84

toomanypurses10 said:


> thank you Bernz84! i posted more pix above. Sorry I am so nervous....



This person sells FLP on the secondary market. I don't think you have anything to worry about. I linked this auction a few pages ago and I believe it is authentic.


----------



## Gilmourgirl

So I emailed FLP yesterday inquiring about a DB 27 in grey.  Received a reply this morning where they confirmed they had the item in stock and explained the ordering process.  I replied with my desire to buy the bag along with my shipping information.  Two hours later, I received an email indicating the DB 27 in grey wasn't available.  I asked to be placed on a waitlist, but haven't received another reply.  WTH?  Anyone else have a similar experience?


----------



## bernz84

Gilmourgirl said:


> So I emailed FLP yesterday inquiring about a DB 27 in grey.  Received a reply this morning where they confirmed they had the item in stock and explained the ordering process.  I replied with my desire to buy the bag along with my shipping information.  Two hours later, I received an email indicating the DB 27 in grey wasn't available.  I asked to be placed on a waitlist, but haven't received another reply.  WTH?  Anyone else have a similar experience?


This has never happened to me, but I'm sorry about the experience. Maybe you can check with the Galeries Lafayette location? They often have better stock and their SAs are usually very attentive.


----------



## Gilmourgirl

bernz84 said:


> This has never happened to me, but I'm sorry about the experience. Maybe you can check with the Galeries Lafayette location? They often have better stock and their SAs are usually very attentive.


Thank you so much for your reply.  I've emailed Galleries Lafayette...fingers crossed!


----------



## cct121

Hi guys/gals, have anybody here ever had to return their FLP products as a result of damages/defects? Back in June I bought a wallet/card holder from them, and recently discovers white specks appearing on the wallet. They've been very quick and polite in my emails, and are asking me to mail it back to them. Before I do, I just wanted to see if anybody here has had experience with their customer service returns department?

Side note: if anybody can help identify what model this is, I'd be very grateful. It's not a common item purchased.


----------



## mothbeast

cct121 said:


> Hi guys/gals, have anybody here ever had to return their FLP products as a result of damages/defects? Back in June I bought a wallet/card holder from them, and recently discovers white specks appearing on the wallet. They've been very quick and polite in my emails, and are asking me to mail it back to them. Before I do, I just wanted to see if anybody here has had experience with their customer service returns department?
> 
> Side note: if anybody can help identify what model this is, I'd be very grateful. It's not a common item purchased.
> 
> View attachment 3830997
> View attachment 3830998
> 
> View attachment 3830999


Is the porte cc rabat? It looks like the pic they sent me.


----------



## cct121

mothbeast said:


> Is the porte cc rabat? It looks like the pic they sent me.


It turns out it's the PC Parade 10 (they replied shortly after I posted this).


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My baby's newest accessory  Purchased from etsy for $25. I think the oversized tassel on my little DB is so fun - more of a pop! I like that's it's bigger than the FLP tassel. I think the yellow is a pretty good match for the FLP colors. It took about 10 days to ship from Korea. Apparently it's handmade, and the leather is actually pretty nice! I like that the ring isn't a split ring (I hate how damaging those can be when attaching) but it is pretty chunky, definitely doesn't fit in the FLP D ring. It attaches easily to the strap and I can still use it to shut the bag closed!


----------



## nalam678

can anyone comment on the comfort of the DB straps compared to LV totally? I have the PM size and even only half filled it digs into my shoulder after a while. 

also is it true the DB zip only comes in 32? is that comparable to the size of the Totally PM?

Thanks!


----------



## bernz84

nalam678 said:


> can anyone comment on the comfort of the DB straps compared to LV totally? I have the PM size and even only half filled it digs into my shoulder after a while.
> 
> also is it true the DB zip only comes in 32? is that comparable to the size of the Totally PM?
> 
> Thanks!


Did you have the monogram of damier? 

I had the Totally MM in damier ebene. I think the straps on the Daily Battle were way more comfortable than my Totally. The FLP straps just felt like natural leather whereas the LV Totally's straps felt like plastic. I think FLP leather is stiffer than LV natural vachetta, though, but at least with FLP, you don't have to worry about the leather discoloring or having uneven patina.

DB zipped currently comes in the 32 size only. I've never owned the Totally PM, but just from pics alone, I think the DB zipped is more comparable to the Totally MM. I could be wrong, but the DB 32 is just a little smaller than the Neverfull MM, but not by a significant margin. If you want something comparable to the Totally PM, your best bet would be the DB 27, although it is an open tote.


----------



## nalam678

Yes, it is the DE. Hurts a lot. I want to sell it and get a DB zip. From reading the thread i gather ordering from the boutique is the best option? I guess I should go put myself on a waitlist now


----------



## nalam678

Quick! Help! They have my bag in stock but now I'm torn between the zip version and regular! I like the look of the regular-on the zip the trim at the top seems a little thick, stiff? But then zipped is more secure for traveling.... Idk what to do!


----------



## lovethe1urwith

nalam678 said:


> Quick! Help! They have my bag in stock but now I'm torn between the zip version and regular! I like the look of the regular-on the zip the trim at the top seems a little thick, stiff? But then zipped is more secure for traveling.... Idk what to do!



*I have the regular DB, both 32 and 37, and Samorga makes an organizer with a zippered top that is velcro attached, so you can remove the top with zipper when you don't need it.  I highly recommend doing this.  The DB zippered top looks very narrow to get in and out of.  samorga.com*


----------



## nalam678

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I have the regular DB, both 32 and 37, and Samorga makes an organizer with a zippered top that is velcro attached, so you can remove the top with zipper when you don't need it.  I highly recommend doing this.  The DB zippered top looks very narrow to get in and out of.  samorga.com*



Oh really?? That is very helpful! The Velcro doesn't damage the bag? The interior is dark so i guess you don't have to worry about colour transfer...

Which size would you use for the 32?


----------



## lovethe1urwith

nalam678 said:


> Oh really?? That is very helpful! The Velcro doesn't damage the bag? The interior is dark so i guess you don't have to worry about colour transfer...
> 
> Which size would you use for the 32?



Either the vuitton neverfull mm or the delightful mm.  Both work.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nalam678 said:


> Quick! Help! They have my bag in stock but now I'm torn between the zip version and regular! I like the look of the regular-on the zip the trim at the top seems a little thick, stiff? But then zipped is more secure for traveling.... Idk what to do!


I second the zipped organizer idea! There are ways to remain secure with an open top bag if you prefer that aesthetic. I've been using mine daily in New York City (and I see dozens of women with their LV Neverfulls) and they all manage to keep their open Tote bags secure on a daily basis  Plus for traveling the more restricted size of the zipped DB might be too small! I think the zipped DB would be best for work if you know you can fit your laptop/files you need into it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Just found out today the DB27 front and back sides are pretty much the exact same size as a piece of paper! In the first pic you can see the papers and in the second you can see that they press flat against the sides and are pretty much the same size. Just wanted to share for size reference


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Just found out today the DB27 front and back sides are pretty much the exact same size as a piece of paper! In the first pic you can see the papers and in the second you can see that they press flat against the sides and are pretty much the same size. Just wanted to share for size reference


This is such a cute size! I'm surprised more people haven't gotten this bag yet.  I keep admiring your pics because I totally LOVE this bag!


----------



## Alice's craze

can someone share the price of the 27DB and the zippered version too?  Thanks.


----------



## Alice's craze

KMARIEA said:


> Thanks again for sharing, Alice's craze!
> I want to get something that serves as a clutch, but I can't decide between Portefeuille Parade and a Pochette 29!
> I'd like to carry around a phone (Galaxy S8 regular) and lip gloss/lip balm.  Would all of that fit in a Portefeuille Parade?
> I think I know the answer (lol) but want to get an opinion [emoji28]


sorry i took this long to reply.  I didnt get a message on this thread!!

My iphone 6 plus fits inside but tight to close the snap when i have lots of credit cards and cash inside.  Otherwise, it fits fine (as long as you dont use a phone case.


----------



## Diamondbirdie

If you email them, will they send out details of colours and prices?


----------



## Alice's craze

I just emailed paris and they said this:
The Daily Battle 27 (Mini size) 27x 23 x12 cm with leather pocket inside: 720€ including taxes (600€ tax free). it doesn't exist in zipped version. 

It is available in Steel Grey, Red Ivresse, Empire Green and Walnut Brown. 
That comes out to be less than $800 USD after vat.
 Anyone paid duty for that bag yet?

I was charged around $200 in duties last time and I dont want to pay duty again, tks


----------



## Alice's craze

Diamondbirdie said:


> If you email them, will they send out details of colours and prices?


yes


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Alice's craze said:


> I just emailed paris and they said this:
> The Daily Battle 27 (Mini size) 27x 23 x12 cm with leather pocket inside: 720€ including taxes (600€ tax free). it doesn't exist in zipped version.
> 
> It is available in Steel Grey, Red Ivresse, Empire Green and Walnut Brown.
> That comes out to be less than $800 USD after vat.
> Anyone paid duty for that bag yet?
> 
> I was charged around $200 in duties last time and I dont want to pay duty again, tks


I bought my bag early August and still haven't gotten hit by duties  it cost $804 with shipping, but since the price of the actual bag converted to $790, I don't think I will ever have to pay customs!


----------



## Diamondbirdie

Alice's craze said:


> I just emailed paris and they said this:
> The Daily Battle 27 (Mini size) 27x 23 x12 cm with leather pocket inside: 720€ including taxes (600€ tax free). it doesn't exist in zipped version.
> 
> It is available in Steel Grey, Red Ivresse, Empire Green and Walnut Brown.
> That comes out to be less than $800 USD after vat.
> Anyone paid duty for that bag yet?
> 
> I was charged around $200 in duties last time and I dont want to pay duty again, tks


No Paris Blue? That's a shame, would've loved one in that colour. Wonder if it will be available in future??


----------



## bernz84

Diamondbirdie said:


> No Paris Blue? That's a shame, would've loved one in that colour. Wonder if it will be available in future??


They’re available in all the colors; I’ve seen them on Instagram. The SAs will only tell you what’s actually in stock. If you desire a particular color and if they don’t have it, they’ll ask if you want to be on the waitlist.

You can also ask Galeries Lafayette (galeries@faurelepage.com) since their stock is different than the boutique.


----------



## Alice's craze

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I bought my bag early August and still haven't gotten hit by duties  it cost $804 with shipping, but since the price of the actual bag converted to $790, I don't think I will ever have to pay customs!


Perfect!


----------



## Alice's craze

I


Diamondbirdie said:


> No Paris Blue? That's a shame, would've loved one in that colour. Wonder if it will be available in future??


 bought Paris blue in 32. It's still available in that size


----------



## nalam678

I can't decide on the DB32 steel grey with light trim or the dark trim. They have the light trim in stock. It's just so hard not being able  to  see in person!


----------



## bernz84

nalam678 said:


> I can't decide on the DB32 steel grey with light trim or the dark trim. They have the light trim in stock. It's just so hard not being able  to  see in person!


I was debating on this, too, but then decided on getting the black trimming because I like black and dark colors.

The effects are different. I feel like the Grey Trim really makes the bag look neutral grey whereas the black trim makes the light grey portion of the scales pop out. You can kinda see it here:







It's really what your preferences are; both are equally pretty in their own way.


----------



## nalam678

bernz84 said:


> I was debating on this, too, but then decided on getting the black trimming because I like black and dark colors.
> 
> The effects are different. I feel like the Grey Trim really makes the bag look neutral grey whereas the black trim makes the light grey portion of the scales pop out. You can kinda see it here:
> 
> View attachment 3842512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3842513
> 
> 
> It's really what your preferences are; both are equally pretty in their own way.



Yes, that's exactly what it is, i couldn't put my finger on it. I think my impatient side was looking for a reason to not have to wait but i will just have to be patient for the dark trim!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OOTD with my every day work bag, the Daily Battle 27!


----------



## clu713

I need to sell my girlfriend's brand new FLP DB Zip 32", where's the best place to sell it (other than eBay?).. i don't want to spend the money sending it back to the store for an exchange, so i figured I can break even selling this in the US. thanks for your help!


----------



## Alice's craze

I just ordered the grey DB 27 two days ago and I have the bag this morning! It's faster than buying from Nordstrom! Lol

I love it but I think it is a tad too small (and I am only 5'2")


----------



## Alice's craze

Here it is in comparison to Goyard Artois in pm
Somehow I thought they would be the same size


----------



## nalam678

its absolutely gorgeous though!

what is the process of payment, CC or bank transfer? I might have to call my CC company so they don't think it's fraud....


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Alice's craze said:


> View attachment 3844645
> View attachment 3844646
> View attachment 3844647
> View attachment 3844648
> View attachment 3844649
> View attachment 3844650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in comparison to Goyard Artois in pm
> Somehow I thought they would be the same size


Sorry you're disappointed by the size! If I had known I could've done a comparison of the Artois PM and the DB27 for you. I posted one a month ago!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nalam678 said:


> its absolutely gorgeous though!
> 
> what is the process of payment, CC or bank transfer? I might have to call my CC company so they don't think it's fraud....


It's by credit card


----------



## Alice's craze

nalam678 said:


> its absolutely gorgeous though!
> 
> what is the process of payment, CC or bank transfer? I might have to call my CC company so they don't think it's fraud....



They send you a link on your email and you click on that.
I click on VISA payment and that is how i paid.

I see that the total transaction fee in US dollars is $797.70
Just under $800 so I dont need to worry about duty tax


----------



## Alice's craze

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sorry you're disappointed by the size! If I had known I could've done a comparison of the Artois PM and the DB27 for you. I posted one a month ago!


I own a DB 32.  It is bigger than my artois.
Thus thinking DB27 would be closer to my artois.

I used to think my artois is not big enuf but now i think it is perfect
I find my DB 32 a bit large.  Therefore, I will probably get used to DB27 and think it is perfect too.


----------



## antarctica

Hey guys!

2 quick questions. Do they remove VAT when ordering from the boutique or Galeries Lafayette?

thanks!


----------



## bernz84

antarctica said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> 2 quick questions. Do they remove VAT when ordering from the boutique or Galeries Lafayette?
> 
> thanks!


I bought from both locations and was charged without tax from both. Both were email orders and I live outside of France. 

You get charged the full price if you buy in person from either location; the process for the VAT refund is different in that case.



Alice's craze said:


> View attachment 3844645
> View attachment 3844646
> View attachment 3844647
> View attachment 3844648
> View attachment 3844649
> View attachment 3844650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is in comparison to Goyard Artois in pm
> Somehow I thought they would be the same size



I am in love with this size!!!  I think the larger totes are perfect for work and travel but this small size looks like an actual handbag. Looks great.


----------



## Serva1

Travelling with a B and my trusted FLP. Love my FLP for protecting my B ( use a dustbag inside ) [emoji173]️ and I keep my passport and boardingcard etc in the outside pocket for easy access.


----------



## katherinedvm

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3846083
> 
> Travelling with a B and my trusted FLP. Love my FLP for protecting my B ( use a dustbag inside ) [emoji173]️ and I keep my passport and boardingcard etc in the outside pocket for easy access.



I love that you are using a designer bag to protect another designer bag and both are French icons! Fabulous!!!


----------



## Serva1

katherinedvm said:


> I love that you are using a designer bag to protect another designer bag and both are French icons! Fabulous!!!



Thank you [emoji3] I like the fact that FLP is fun with all the ”crazy” accessories and less recognizable than many other French brands. This company is older than Hermès!


----------



## nicestuff

Alice's craze said:


> They send you a link on your email and you click on that.
> I click on VISA payment and that is how i paid.
> 
> I see that the total transaction fee in US dollars is $797.70
> Just under $800 so I dont need to worry about duty tax


Did you get charged a foreig  transaction fee?


----------



## rosinenbomber

anyone bought daily battle 41? am hesitating between steel grey and taupe..


----------



## rosinenbomber

i own the goyard saint louis in pm size and would like to purchase the flp daily battle 41 but not sure if it'll be too big?


----------



## bernz84

rosinenbomber said:


> i own the goyard saint louis in pm size and would like to purchase the flp daily battle 41 but not sure if it'll be too big?


I have the 41. It’s about the same size as the St. Louis GM; so, it’s signficantly bigger than the PM. If you carry a lot, you will love it. I don’t really think twice how it looks on me because I mainly bought it for work and travel, especially on days when I’m spending the night at my boyfriend’s place so I can fit some extra clothes and shoes. Otherwise, I don’t really carry it outside of work since I don’t carry a lot.


----------



## nalam678

Dilemma:

No idea when the db32 grey/black well come back in stock, it's been a week in the waiting list already...

The same color in 37 is in stock (last i heard) and i don't necessarily mind the size but it puts me over the duties limit and i don't want to pay potentially $100+ more.....


----------



## rosinenbomber

bernz84 said:


> I have the 41. It’s about the same size as the St. Louis GM; so, it’s signficantly bigger than the PM. If you carry a lot, you will love it. I don’t really think twice how it looks on me because I mainly bought it for work and travel, especially on days when I’m spending the night at my boyfriend’s place so I can fit some extra clothes and shoes. Otherwise, I don’t really carry it outside of work since I don’t carry a lot.



thank you! im carrying the saint louis pm now and was looking to buy the gm and chanced upon flp daily battle 41. in terms of price, i would say its a really good buy and i read back a few pages and saw some people saying that the material is also better!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

nalam678 said:


> Dilemma:
> 
> No idea when the db32 grey/black well come back in stock, it's been a week in the waiting list already...
> 
> The same color in 37 is in stock (last i heard) and i don't necessarily mind the size but it puts me over the duties limit and i don't want to pay potentially $100+ more.....


I waited months for my bag to be in stock! I would email the store every two weeks with a quick, polite, gentle reminder inquiring about stock! I did that so many times they knew I was serious and they actually reached out to me when the bag I wanted was finally in stock!

It's usually worth it to wait for the bag you want at the price you want, but also it might be worth it if you want the tote now to pay the extra couple of hundreds?


----------



## rosinenbomber

gonna place order for db 41 in taupe now, so excited!


----------



## bernz84

nalam678 said:


> Dilemma:
> 
> No idea when the db32 grey/black well come back in stock, it's been a week in the waiting list already...
> 
> The same color in 37 is in stock (last i heard) and i don't necessarily mind the size but it puts me over the duties limit and i don't want to pay potentially $100+ more.....


I waited a little over 2 months for a bag I was waiting for. Unfortunately you could wait a while.  But like *bellebellbelle19 *says, as long as you send little reminders every once in a whlie, they will know you're serious and will contact you when the bag is in stock. 



rosinenbomber said:


> thank you! im carrying the saint louis pm now and was looking to buy the gm and chanced upon flp daily battle 41. in terms of price, i would say its a really good buy and i read back a few pages and saw some people saying that the material is also better!


That's funny because I've actually been eyeing the St. Louis PM!


----------



## rosinenbomber

bernz84 said:


> I waited a little over 2 months for a bag I was waiting for. Unfortunately you could wait a while.  But like *bellebellbelle19 *says, as long as you send little reminders every once in a whlie, they will know you're serious and will contact you when the bag is in stock.
> 
> 
> That's funny because I've actually been eyeing the St. Louis PM!



hahahaha yes i enjoy it too but sometimes a bit too small and i had problems with the leather strap bfo.. color transfer to my tops and cannot be washed off >.< 

brought the bag back to the boutique and they changed the straps for me


----------



## nalam678

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I waited months for my bag to be in stock! I would email the store every two weeks with a quick, polite, gentle reminder inquiring about stock! I did that so many times they knew I was serious and they actually reached out to me when the bag I wanted was finally in stock!
> 
> It's usually worth it to wait for the bag you want at the price you want, but also it might be worth it if you want the tote now to pay the extra couple of hundreds?



Oh wow, i thought i read somewhere they usually get back to you in a couple days? Maybe that's for the smaller items. 

I am going to try Galeries Lafayette. I'm apprehensive about the shipping but you never know, it may turn out ok.


----------



## rosinenbomber

nalam678 said:


> Oh wow, i thought i read somewhere they usually get back to you in a couple days? Maybe that's for the smaller items.
> 
> I am going to try Galeries Lafayette. I'm apprehensive about the shipping but you never know, it may turn out ok.



whats with lafayette shipping? at first they quoted me 55 euros for shipping but another staff said 90 euros (both times over email) cus she said my bag is bigger and they needed a bigger package so 90 euros for shipping...


----------



## Sunglasses17

This thread has been so helpful to me. I started reading back in the spring, slogged all the way through 120+ pages and decided to pull the trigger. I was looking for a tote bag that was more unique than LV and more durable than Goyard.

The transaction over email with Claudia was simple and quick. Shipping took less than a day. I am so pleased with the quality of my bag. I'll be honest, I'm using my bag as a diaper bag and I don't baby it at all. I've used it all summer, taking it to the beach, the pool, stuffing it under airplane seats... and it still looks fabulous.

Here's my Daily Battle 37 in navy.


----------



## Sunglasses17

nicestuff said:


> Did you get charged a foreig  transaction fee?


This will depend on the terms of your credit card agreement. If you live in the US and your credit card charges foreign transaction fees for out of country purchases, you will incur fees when purchasing from FLP. But not all credit cards have foreign transaction fees. 

If you're not sure, call your bank. You may also need to call them to authorize an out of country purchase.


----------



## jxwilliams

Sunglasses17 said:


> This thread has been so helpful to me. I started reading back in the spring, slogged all the way through 120+ pages and decided to pull the trigger. I was looking for a tote bag that was more unique than LV and more durable than Goyard.
> 
> The transaction over email with Claudia was simple and quick. Shipping took less than a day. I am so pleased with the quality of my bag. I'll be honest, I'm using my bag as a diaper bag and I don't baby it at all. I've used it all summer, taking it to the beach, the pool, stuffing it under airplane seats... and it still looks fabulous.
> 
> Here's my Daily Battle 37 in navy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3849823



Love this!  Did you have to wait long for it to come in stock?


----------



## shup

Hi after so many months and them actually being out of stock when I was in Paris, I mail ordered a 37db at galeries Lafayette. 

The chronopost link says that the package is being held by customs for review. For the customs bill will they call me or how will I pay the duty in order for them to release the bag?


----------



## rosinenbomber

im still waiting for my db41 to be shipped out from lafayette!


----------



## bernz84

shup said:


> Hi after so many months and them actually being out of stock when I was in Paris, I mail ordered a 37db at galeries Lafayette.
> 
> The chronopost link says that the package is being held by customs for review. For the customs bill will they call me or how will I pay the duty in order for them to release the bag?


When my bag was shipped via chronopost/Galeries Lafayette, CBC called me to pay the duty online and it was only after I paid they released the bag.

I think if it's done through the main boutique you get a bill in the mail from FedEx.


----------



## shup

bernz84 said:


> When my bag was shipped via chronopost/Galeries Lafayette, CBC called me to pay the duty online and it was only after I paid they released the bag.
> 
> I think if it's done through the main boutique you get a bill in the mail from FedEx.



Thanks so much! It said that it had been held since yesterday but haven't gotten a call yet. I actually hope my phone number is on file with galeries. I can't remember if I ever had to give them my phone number.


----------



## bernz84

shup said:


> Thanks so much! It said that it had been held since yesterday but haven't gotten a call yet. I actually hope my phone number is on file with galeries. I can't remember if I ever had to give them my phone number.


I don’t remember when I got the call, but it might have taken a couple days. Worst case scenario if they don’t have your number they’ll just email you a link to pay the invoice (which I think should be on the paperwork).  The call was really just a courtesy more than anything.


----------



## nalam678

Got an email from GL that my bag is in stock but after I sent them  my address haven't heard anything since! It's been two days, I'm waiting with my credit card to pay. Is it a holiday there or something? They do work on weekends right?


----------



## bernz84

nalam678 said:


> Got an email from GL that my bag is in stock but after I sent them  my address haven't heard anything since! It's been two days, I'm waiting with my credit card to pay. Is it a holiday there or something? They do work on weekends right?


GL takes a while, unfortunately, because it's the actual _mall_ that needs to send you the credit card link, not FLP. Depending on how busy they are, it could take a couple days. The same goes for actual shipment of the parcel. I had to wait a few days until my actual package got mailed out.

GL, not FLP, is notoriously bad for taking their time with processing requests, at least from what I've read online.


----------



## nalam678

bernz84 said:


> GL takes a while, unfortunately, because it's the actual _mall_ that needs to send you the credit card link, not FLP. Depending on how busy they are, it could take a couple days. The same goes for actual shipment of the parcel. I had to wait a few days until my actual package got mailed out.
> 
> GL, not FLP, is notoriously bad for taking their time with processing requests, at least from what I've read online.



Good to know. The SA hasn't emailed me back either so I was getting a little concerned.  Hopefully they haven't given my bag away :/


----------



## nalam678

I was able to make my payment this morning and "my order has been accepted." Yay! Now just hoping there are no problems with the shipping.


----------



## Beauty2c

Hi.  Is better to order directly from FLP or Galleria Lafayette?  What is your experience?


----------



## einra77

Hello, i’m new to this thread. Sharing my first FLP db37 green with yellow trip. I find that FLPdb is durable than Goyard SL. I bought this bag in Galeries Lafayette last week, Oct 8th. I am so happy with this bag and has been using it since then. I am buying the matching wallet thru mail order but undecided if i get the same green color or the blue zippy wallet. The leather inside the green zippy is fine plain leather while the blue zippy is grained leather. I asked the SA when i was there last week, she said the green one is an older model. I liked the grained leather but it doesnt come in green. Help me please...


----------



## babyfacedevil

Hello everyone! Don't know if anyone of you have posted about this before, but there is a FLP pop up store in Hong Kong Harbor City. It's not too big and they only have the really popular ones, but it's worth visiting if you want to try them on [emoji5]
The SA said it will probably last for 1 year and the price is like 3% to 4% higher than that in France


----------



## nalam678

lilinko said:


> Hi.  Is better to order directly from FLP or Galleria Lafayette?  What is your experience?



I'm only in the middle of ordering from GL but overall the process is PAINFUL. The boutique didn't have my bag in stock so i went with GL. The SA is wonderful but with email ordering etc there's always a 24-48 hour delay in replies (for  either place) and GL took a little longer to send me my invoice than I've heard is the case with FLP directly. And I spent all day yesterday trying to get Chase to approve my purchase, my card was declined THREE times despite calling them beforehand!! I figured out this morning that they only cleared an in person transaction when i specifically  told them  it was going to be online. BRUTAL. 

Now i have to wait for them to ship the bag which i know  takes longer with GL, but my shipping  was only 50€ so that is like half the FLP price. 

Overall i loathe this process. I guess I'm just too used to the convenience of see it, click it, arrives within a week. This has kind of put me off shopping altogether, though I'm sure only temporarily lol


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lilinko said:


> Hi.  Is better to order directly from FLP or Galleria Lafayette?  What is your experience?


Like @nalam678 , I loathe the process and I ordered from the boutique. The only difference is my shipping cost €80/$104 for the same kind of frustration. You can read about my experience ordering from the boutique if you scroll back to August!


----------



## shup

bernz84 said:


> I don’t remember when I got the call, but it might have taken a couple days. Worst case scenario if they don’t have your number they’ll just email you a link to pay the invoice (which I think should be on the paperwork).  The call was really just a courtesy more than anything.



Hello! I finally got my customs notice but it was way more than I expected! The amount was 126 for the duty and them another 30 something for lane entrance fee and onetime something of other fee for a grand total of almost $170.

Before I pay that, does that seem right? I ordered a db 37 from gl. 

Im just worried they included the shipping as a part of the value of the bag or something like that.


----------



## bernz84

shup said:


> Hello! I finally got my customs notice but it was way more than I expected! The amount was 126 for the duty and them another 30 something for lane entrance fee and onetime something of other fee for a grand total of almost $170.
> 
> Before I pay that, does that seem right? I ordered a db 37 from gl.
> 
> Im just worried they included the shipping as a part of the value of the bag or something like that.



To be honest, I’m not sure. I don’t like to advise on actual fees because it could vary based on the actual price paid and the customs officer who handled your paperwork. I can say that when they charged me it was about 9 percent of the cost plus the excess admin fees. If you want to know why you got charged the amount you did the best people to ask would be Customs.


----------



## demonlover

I guess I am an early beneficiary of, and then contributor to this thread, and that was way back in 2013.  After that I have pretty much remained a lurker up until now.  Four years down the road, I am glad to see that the brand has really picked up momentum, as reflected by the growing number and frequency of posts here.  Yet at the same time it manages to remain some sort of a best kept secret as well.  Although there hasn’t been exactly a proliferation of FLB boutiques, I’m sure the products are becoming more readily available globally, as there are more stockists around, not to mention online re-sellers.  In fact last year a premier boutique in my city started carrying a limited range of FLP items.  I’m sure mail ordering from the Paris shops is still the best bet, in terms of both selection and price.  Though the local boutique can serve as a showroom for those who are not familiar with the brand and its products.

From time to time I thought about posting to share my new FLP experiences but then of course I got lazy.  But, even with the amazing amount of new information pouring in, it seems there is still a thing or too that weren’t covered yet, and so I thought it perhaps worthwhile to add my two pennies.  As I don’t want to bore you with a super lengthy post, I will do this in installments…

1. Making Contact  -  There have been so many posts about delayed email responses from the SAs.  I am never one to sit back and wait, so I would very often just pick up the phone and call.  Of course the time difference would have to work for you, and as long as you avoid lengthy discussions with your SA, the IDD charge should be bearable.  From my experience, making a phone call would always speed things up.  I basically ordered my DB from the Rue Cambon boutique over the phone, and it arrived a few days later (I’m in Asia) via TNT, so the whole thing felt very surreal indeed!

There were two minor complications with that first FLP experience though: i) a small screw-up at the payment stage.  My SA forgot to deduct the VAT initially (at the time they only started this operation not long ago), so she voided the first transaction and charged me the sum again sans tax.  I wish she could have charged me the difference instead, as the credit card companies always have different exchange rates for credits and debits, and my refund was converted to my local currency at a less favourable rate.  It probably didn’t amount to much, but still it’s frustrating to have to suffer a loss through no fault of one’s own! ii) the wording “Gun Pouch” on the Bill of Lading caused a minor scare!  My local courier (forgot if it was still TNT) had to contact me urgently when the shipment arrived, as they thought the content was really something related to firearms.  I was told in case they failed to verify with me first over the phone, they would have had to return the package to Paris!

So that was in 2013… when I attempted to call and place an order last year, the Rue Cambon line had become impossible to get through.  So I decided to give the Galeries Lafayette consignment a try, and it worked!  I have been buying from them since.   (To be cont'd)


----------



## shup

bernz84 said:


> To be honest, I’m not sure. I don’t like to advise on actual fees because it could vary based on the actual price paid and the customs officer who handled your paperwork. I can say that when they charged me it was about 9 percent of the cost plus the excess admin fees. If you want to know why you got charged the amount you did the best people to ask would be Customs.


I actually did email IBT back already so I hope I hear back soon. Thank you and that totally makes sense. 

Any other folks know if this sounds about right? Would greatly appreciate any insight.  TIA.


----------



## demonlover

demonlover said:


> I guess I am an early beneficiary of, and then contributor to this thread, and that was way back in 2013.  After that I have pretty much remained a lurker up until now.  Four years down the road, I am glad to see that the brand has really picked up momentum, as reflected by the growing number and frequency of posts here.  Yet at the same time it manages to remain some sort of a best kept secret as well.  Although there hasn’t been exactly a proliferation of FLB boutiques, I’m sure the products are becoming more readily available globally, as there are more stockists around, not to mention online re-sellers.  In fact last year a premier boutique in my city started carrying a limited range of FLP items.  I’m sure mail ordering from the Paris shops is still the best bet, in terms of both selection and price.  Though the local boutique can serve as a showroom for those who are not familiar with the brand and its products.
> 
> From time to time I thought about posting to share my new FLP experiences but then of course I got lazy.  But, even with the amazing amount of new information pouring in, it seems there is still a thing or too that weren’t covered yet, and so I thought it perhaps worthwhile to add my two pennies.  As I don’t want to bore you with a super lengthy post, I will do this in installments…
> 
> 1. Making Contact  -  There have been so many posts about delayed email responses from the SAs.  I am never one to sit back and wait, so I would very often just pick up the phone and call.  Of course the time difference would have to work for you, and as long as you avoid lengthy discussions with your SA, the IDD charge should be bearable.  From my experience, making a phone call would always speed things up.  I basically ordered my DB from the Rue Cambon boutique over the phone, and it arrived a few days later (I’m in Asia) via TNT, so the whole thing felt very surreal indeed!
> 
> There were two minor complications with that first FLP experience though: i) a small screw-up at the payment stage.  My SA forgot to deduct the VAT initially (at the time they only started this operation not long ago), so she voided the first transaction and charged me the sum again sans tax.  I wish she could have charged me the difference instead, as the credit card companies always have different exchange rates for credits and debits, and my refund was converted to my local currency at a less favourable rate.  It probably didn’t amount to much, but still it’s frustrating to have to suffer a loss through no fault of one’s own! ii) the wording “Gun Pouch” on the Bill of Lading caused a minor scare!  My local courier (forgot if it was still TNT) had to contact me urgently when the shipment arrived, as they thought the content was really something related to firearms.  I was told in case they failed to verify with me first over the phone, they would have had to return the package to Paris!
> 
> So that was in 2013… when I attempted to call and place an order last year, the Rue Cambon line had become impossible to get through.  So I decided to give the Galeries Lafayette consignment a try, and it worked!  I have been buying from them since.   (To be cont'd)



Sorry, part 1 is long enough as it is.  And I meant to say... the SA should have refunded the difference (i.e. the VAT), instead of refunding the whole thing and then charged me the sum without VAT again.  I ended up losing more on the exchange that way.


----------



## demonlover

(Cont'd from post #2207)

2. Product Durablitliy - I suppose most readers would be curious to know how my DB has held up after 4 long years.  It’s in fact still in excellent shape, but I must say I haven’t been working it too hard, as I have a few other totes among which I frequently alternate, and I treat them all with care anyway. The FLP canvas has softened ever so slightly, still I must say it ages much better than my Goyard St. Louis. Well, maybe it’s not a fair comparison... I believe despite their apparent similarities in design at a casual glance, their styles are in fact quite different.  FLP is actually quite contemporary (at least in terms of materials), while Goyard aims for a more vintage look.  After all the Goyard canvas is still made the traditional way (supposedly).




One thing about purchashing my bag so early on is that the choices were a lot more limited then and their designs have evolved quite a bit in the ensuing years.  For example, when I got my DB in gray canvas, it only came with black leather trimming.  In fact, I suspect back then all the different canvases came only with black leather trimming.  Mind you, the Rouge Ivresse line hadn’t even been issued at the time, the contrast with black would have been too much.  Anyway, with gray canvas, we now have a choice between black and gray leather.  While I sometimes think I might have preferred gray leather trimming, there is a small advantage with black leather.  The only noticeable blemish on my DB is a scratch on the trimming at the bottom… I was wearing the bag on my shoulder one time, and the leather brushed against a granite surface and was scratched.  But since it’s in black, touching it up with a bit of shoe polish did the trick. 

The design of my gun pouch is, I believe, also obsolete.  Mine has a zip closure on the top, but I think the current design has a flap with snap button closure.  I don’t have any special preference in that respect, I believe it’s the shape that makes it special.  Oh, I also bought a Medal of Seduction when it came out… they must be the coolest bag charms around!  The one I have is the one with the helmet design, one of the original three.  The collection has expanded since, now they even have the alphabets for monograms.  And the helmet design also has a new look, becoming a bit more 3-D.  Oh well, I guess I can still claim that I have all the originals. 

By the way, I love the FLP model names.  Daily Battle has become a classic now, and there is another bag made specially for carrying bottles of wine called Daily Bottles.  Love it, haha!

(To be cont'd)


----------



## ParisJJ

Hi! Has anyone had issues with the quality of glazing/edging? I purchased a small SLG which has good glazing/edging all around except on one of the top edges which is uneven, bumpy and even has what looks like little cuts in it. Is this normal for FLP slg's? They said it's perfectly normal for their standards but if I want to, I could exchange it but I would have to pay shipping costs.


----------



## nalam678

Can someone please link the specific zipped samorga organizer they use for db32? The website is so hard to navigate and I'm not seeing the right one with a zip...


----------



## demonlover

(Cont'd from post #2210)

3. Rue Cambon Boutique vs Galerie Lafayette Consignment - I came to the same conclusions as many other readers had, that while the ‘shop front’ of the GL consignment is no different than the Rue Cambon shop (uniformly excellent), the back-end stuff is all Galerie Lafayette, which I’m sure is worse than most other high-end department stores in the world.  Like many had observed before, your order is by no means shipped right away like they do at Rue Cambon.  There’s bound to be delay even in payment processing, not to mention dispatching.  And they ship with Chronopost, which is cheaper but takes longer.  I remember when I first ordered from GL, I simply wanted to find out whether they accepted PayPal (which I think is more secure than using credit cards directly), as I noticed you can use PayPal to settle the bill when you buy from GL’s own online store.  Their first reply (from GL's accounts dept., not the SA) was that the payment options had already been listed in their email instruction.  And when I emailed once again to confirm, citing that their online store does take PayPal, I got the exact same reply again (which felt like it was written in capital letters).  What attitude!  Why couldn’t they simply say yes or no?  I was really quite peeved.

4.  Small Leather Goods - There were some previous posts seeking opinions on FLP wallets for husbands or boyfriends.  IMHO, if they put their wallets in their jeans pockets like I do, coated canvas wallets might not be a good idea as the printed patterns will tend to wear out quite soon from constantly rubbing against the denim in the process of getting it out and putting it back in.  Goyard is worst and it happens to LV canvas too, so I don’t think FLP will be any exception.  For ladies who put their wallets in their purses, or for long wallets that are put in suit jackets or briefcases, then that might not be a problem.  In fact, I tend to think among all the various SLGs, wallets are subject to most wear and tear, and they will become deformed very soon from the bulging content (even with a reasonable number of cards).  I would therefore refrain from spending too much money on a wallet, but that’s just me.

(To be concluded)


----------



## bernz84

Pic taken from an Instagram reseller. Daily Battle 41, 37, 32, and 27 (l to r):


----------



## demonlover

(Cont'd from post #2213)

So there you have it!  Can’t believe I wrote a whole essay on my FLP experience… thanks so much for bearing with me!  I’d say we are a lucky lot to have stumbled upon this new brand which offers substance that matches its style.  (I think most of the FLP customers I have come across so far are satisfied ones.)  The brand didn’t really have much to recommend itself initially, apart from its Rue Cambon address.  Its ancient name is more of a marketing stunt and a talking point than anything else. 

Somebody recently mentioned that FLP’s current mode of distant shopping is rather awkward, and it’s true that most other luxury brands offer very comprehensive online shopping these days.  However I thought it rather added to the mystique.  I am fortunate enough to live in a country where import duty is exempted, so the saving can be substantial even with the shipping charges added on.  Well if the brand is really going global then they might eventually stop doing that altogether anyway.  But in the mean time, happy shopping! 

- End -


----------



## nalam678

Loved  reading your posts demonlover! I think i need to lurk on tpf more to find these obscure brands. I agree, the inaccessibility and rareness adds to the uniqueness of the items. As convenient as it would be to have a u.s. branch there's something special about purchasing directly from Paris. Makes me want to go back to visit


----------



## Sunglasses17

jxwilliams said:


> Love this!  Did you have to wait long for it to come in stock?


No, my bag was in stock when I inquired last spring.


----------



## rosinenbomber

my flp db 41 in taupe arrived last evening! there's even a card from the SA i purchased from - how sweet!


----------



## Serva1

rosinenbomber said:


> my flp db 41 in taupe arrived last evening! there's even a card from the SA i purchased from - how sweet!



Congrats, lovely bag and the personal handwritten card makes it so special [emoji3]


----------



## rosinenbomber

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, lovely bag and the personal handwritten card makes it so special [emoji3]



thanks! its currently my fav bag!


----------



## nalam678

How lovely! That's the same colorway I ordered. 

My bag is already in NY! I hope that means it should arrive next week, but I know customs can be frustratingly slow.


----------



## demonlover

nalam678 said:


> Loved  reading your posts demonlover! I think i need to lurk on tpf more to find these obscure brands. I agree, the inaccessibility and rareness adds to the uniqueness of the items. As convenient as it would be to have a u.s. branch there's something special about purchasing directly from Paris. Makes me want to go back to visit


Thank you, *nalam678*!  Yes, it's like bringing home a morsel of Paris!!  I want to visit their Rue Cambon shop so badly... last time I was in Paris was 2011, and they weren't even in business yet! 

Hope you will receive your order soon enough.  That's a great colour, warmer than grey and just as versatile.  Enjoy!!


----------



## rosinenbomber

nalam678 said:


> How lovely! That's the same colorway I ordered.
> 
> My bag is already in NY! I hope that means it should arrive next week, but I know customs can be frustratingly slow.



hope you will receive your bag soon! yesss i love taupe!


----------



## nalam678

Oh it's taupe? Mine is grey. I didn't see taupe  listed on their choices, it that another name for something?


----------



## nalam678

My bag arrived today! Holy #&):!! That was super fast! Shipped Thursday and arrived Monday!

It's everything I imagined. Little stiff but with use it should soften a bit. I can't wait to retire my heavy ass Prada double zip tote and use this as my new work bag. 

Excuse the pajama pic, i was too excited


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Gorgeous @nalam678 !! Gray twins!

Here's what fits in my DB27: all my everyday needs (planning to update my SLGs eventually  ), plus an oversized scarf on top and more room to spare


----------



## nalam678

Question : where is the "made in" tag on the new daily battle? All i see is on the inside pocket the flp logo and Paris 1717 but no made in or  serial number? And in my invoice it says made in France but i thought these were made in Spain?


----------



## bernz84

nalam678 said:


> Question : where is the "made in" tag on the new daily battle? All i see is on the inside pocket the flp logo and Paris 1717 but no made in or  serial number? And in my invoice it says made in France but i thought these were made in Spain?


I think the “made in (country)” is supposed to located inside the pocket, near the flap. I think they purposely hide it because they don’t want their buyers to see where they’re made. And there are no serial numbers, although maybe they’ll start implementing those as their popularity grows.


----------



## Alice's craze

I use my BofA travel rewards card.  I travel alot and this card charges no foreign fees



nicestuff said:


> Did you get charged a foreig  transaction fee?[/QUOT


----------



## nalam678

bernz84 said:


> I think the “made in (country)” is supposed to located inside the pocket, near the flap. I think they purposely hide it because they don’t want their buyers to see where they’re made. And there are no serial numbers, although maybe they’ll start implementing those as their popularity grows.



I see it! But it says made in Italy


----------



## Jennifer Marvin

ParisJJ said:


> Hi! Has anyone had issues with the quality of glazing/edging? I purchased a small SLG which has good glazing/edging all around except on one of the top edges which is uneven, bumpy and even has what looks like little cuts in it. Is this normal for FLP slg's? They said it's perfectly normal for their standards but if I want to, I could exchange it but I would have to pay shipping costs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3854967


Honestly, you really should exchange this.  If it's too late, then you could take it to a workshop where they do astiquage and have it properly finished (if you have access to someone who does that where you live).


----------



## josiren

Hi guys..
ever since I saw this in Ginza, I bumped myself for not getting it and now feeling so sore for taking so long to decide.
does anyone have view about the 27 and 32?
I've got a St Louis in GM and im really not using it much now. Feels a little to big and hate it when it flaps by the side.

Anyone has updates about colors and price s for these 2 sizes?
I heard there is a inner caliber pocket? Like that of the St Louis?

Appreciate all inputs! =)
TIA!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Time to lengthen my strap on my DB27! The temperature is dropping below freezing this weekend, and I need the straps longer to fit my thick winter coats through the arm. This is such an awesome feature on this bag. I can cover my bag with my thick blanket scarf and the strap are still long enough for me to hand-carry!

I also love how this cute little handbag looks with the sides folded in! Even in this small size it stay folded in, especially when hanging from my arm.


----------



## josiren

Hi belle...
Im debating 27 or 32
I would prefer to handcarry the tote instead of it on my shoulders.
But if a 32 looks good with the handles shorten to be handcarried, then i'm ok too.
Just that I really don't like to shoulder carry much these days. Hence my St Louis GM is gonna be just a white elephant, for now.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Time to lengthen my strap on my DB27! The temperature is dropping below freezing this weekend, and I need the straps longer to fit my thick winter coats through the arm. This is such an awesome feature on this bag. I can cover my bag with my thick blanket scarf and the strap are still long enough for me to hand-carry!
> 
> I also love how this cute little handbag looks with the sides folded in! Even in this small sides it stay folded in, especially when hanging from my arm.



I don't think I've ever seen this bag with the sides tucked in.  But you are so right...it does look really cute! [emoji4]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

josiren said:


> Hi belle...
> Im debating 27 or 32
> I would prefer to handcarry the tote instead of it on my shoulders.
> But if a 32 looks good with the handles shorten to be handcarried, then i'm ok too.
> Just that I really don't like to shoulder carry much these days. Hence my St Louis GM is gonna be just a white elephant, for now.


Hi! I don't have the 32 so I can't tell you how it looks hand carried, but I think it just depends on your body and preferences! If anyone on the thread has a 32 and can take a modshot with the straps shortened and hand carried, I'd love to see that too.

I hand carry my 27 all the time. There are pictures of me carrying my DB27 just a bit earlier on this thread! I don't have any new modshots and I wouldn't to double post  Let me know if you have more questions!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MustLuvDogs said:


> I don't think I've ever seen this bag with the sides tucked in.  But you are so right...it does look really cute! [emoji4]


Thank you  I am just a sucker for all bags that cinch in or look folded and pinched in like a little dumpling! I have no idea why, but bags look so cute this way!


----------



## josiren

Thanks belle for your reply!
I sent them an email to enquire on prices.. and he mentioned 720€ 740€(with yellow piping) and €800+ for the zipped version and... 780€ for the new version. 
I did ask him what's the difference between the 720€ and 780€ new version.  No reply yet. 

Anyone has any idea what's the difference??? 
Appreciate all inputs..

I tried to Google more about dB27 ..  but no info at all.  Seems like belle is the only one who owns this size in the whole world =P


----------



## bellebellebelle19

josiren said:


> Thanks belle for your reply!
> I sent them an email to enquire on prices.. and he mentioned 720€ 740€(with yellow piping) and €800+ for the zipped version and... 780€ for the new version.
> I did ask him what's the difference between the 720€ and 780€ new version.  No reply yet.
> 
> Anyone has any idea what's the difference???
> Appreciate all inputs..
> 
> I tried to Google more about dB27 ..  but no info at all.  Seems like belle is the only one who owns this size in the whole world =P


Haha! That's funny to hear. It was just released in August so that might be why there's not a lot of info online. I think he might be talking about the new version which has an inner leather pocket (the old one doesn't have a pocket).


----------



## josiren

Exactly belle! You-tube have no info on the 27 at all.. not even on the Japanese website. Japanese love  small bags.  That why I thought I could gather more info from there.

As for the inner pockets.. I thought naturally the old version not be selling anymore,as if most big brands where they discontinue the item. 
So I guess you are right.  It's the with or without the pockets. 

Thanks Belle for ur help! I'm looking thru your pics to have a better idea!=)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

josiren said:


> Exactly belle! You-tube have no info on the 27 at all.. not even on the Japanese website. Japanese love  small bags.  That why I thought I could gather more info from there.
> 
> As for the inner pockets.. I thought naturally the old version not be selling anymore,as if most big brands where they discontinue the item.
> So I guess you are right.  It's the with or without the pockets.
> 
> Thanks Belle for ur help! I'm looking thru your pics to have a better idea!=)


Happy to help!  let me know if you have more questions! Let us know if you end up choosing one


----------



## yoshiko

bernz84 said:


> For anyone who is on the fence with the medallions...they're gorgeous and heavy-duty. I was worried that they would be flimsy, but they're far from it. Here is some eye-candy...
> View attachment 3634389
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634390
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634391
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634392
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634393
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634387
> 
> 
> The ribbon (ie, leather portion) is 130 Euros and the medallion ranges from 30-50 Euros, depending on which one you get.
> 
> Also, you can order from Galeries Lafayette via email. The process is a little more laborious than going through the boutique, however. I only recommend going there to check on the stock. They will sometimes have items that the main boutique does not have.


Do you still have the video on how to remove the medallion from the ruban?


----------



## bernz84

yoshiko said:


> Do you still have the video on how to remove the medallion from the ruban?


No, I’m sorry. I deleted it a long time ago.


----------



## MimiMimiMimi

josiren said:


> Exactly belle! You-tube have no info on the 27 at all.. not even on the Japanese website. Japanese love  small bags.  That why I thought I could gather more info from there.
> 
> As for the inner pockets.. I thought naturally the old version not be selling anymore,as if most big brands where they discontinue the item.
> So I guess you are right.  It's the with or without the pockets.
> 
> Thanks Belle for ur help! I'm looking thru your pics to have a better idea!=)



Hi, 
FLP told me today, the new design looks exactly the same, except there is a pocket inside the bag.  
I have a daily battle since 4 years and this year I went to Paris in April to order some new straps. But the reparation has been taking like FOREVER, and somehow they wrote me today that I am going to just get a new bag instead of the old one 
whatever..... 
I hope you have got one of your own now


----------



## happy1

Hi, anyone have a Caliber 21? What fits inside? I'm looking for a small purse to be used with a Tote, so when I run errands, I can just carry the small purse. It needs to fit my iPhone 6 plus, thick car keys and a LV zippy wallet....would it be possible? Please advise.


----------



## baglover529

Hi everyone! I'm very tempted to buy a Daily Battle tote but I'm unsure if I should get the PM (32) or MM (37) size... Would any of you have any size comparison photos as well as modeling photos, please? I would really appreciate it! Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## Noelle126

We were in Paris recently and I came across this brand while walking down Rue Cambon. I'd never heard about it before and I wanted to thank y'all for your posts as I googled the brand when I got back to the hotel and the forum was incredibly useful.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Noelle126 said:


> We were in Paris recently and I came across this brand while walking down Rue Cambon. I'd never heard about it before and I wanted to thank y'all for your posts as I googled the brand when I got back to the hotel and the forum was incredibly useful.


So glad to help! Did you enjoy Paris, or pick anything up?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Interesting video on their instagram on how they finish their stitches! I love seeing behind-the-scenes like this!


----------



## Noelle126

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So glad to help! Did you enjoy Paris, or pick anything up?


I did. I picked up a Steel Grey Daily Battle 32.  I get so many questions from people when I use it as they have never heard of Faure Le Page. Of course now I am obsessed with their instagram!


----------



## mooncakes

Hi! 
I'm new to the forum and have been stalking the FLP thread the past week or so. Read through all 150 pages!! 
I am definitely determined to obtain a piece from FLP as my next purchase. I've emailed the boutique and have been in contact with Claudia who has been very very helpful.

I saw two posts about the *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chain* but was wondering if anyone who has purchased it can give some detail about how long the chain is how it is when you're wearing it over the shoulder as a chain (or can you even do that?). I have an iphone 7 plus and am not sure if it would fit in there...

Claudia did also suggest the *Chasse Gardee* as an option. I'm not sure I've seen any posts about this. Has anyone purchased this or have any insight as to how you like it? 

Here are some stats (including updated pricing) that my SA has provided me regarding the two.

* * Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chaine *This wallet closes with a calfskin flap. There are 12 credit cards gaps, space for bills and a coin pocket. Its dimensions are 19 x 10 x 1 cm. It comes with chaine that you can wear with. It's unable to wear as cross-body.

Its price is 465 € including taxes.  / 387,5€ excluding tax

* *Chasse Gardée*

This wallet can also be worn as a clutch. A phone or keys can also fit in the pockets. It can contain 22 credit cards, there is a coin pocket and several compartments. Its dimensions are 21 x 10,5 x 4 cm and it comes with a 110 cm long strap.

Its price is 655 € including taxes. / 545,83€ excluding taxes

Thank you for helping!


----------



## Noelle126

Has anyone gotten a purse insert/organizer for their DB?  I was thinking of buying one, but wasn't sure if anyone had any recommendations on one that fits well. Thanks!


----------



## quadmama

mooncakes said:


> Hi!
> I'm new to the forum and have been stalking the FLP thread the past week or so. Read through all 150 pages!!
> I am definitely determined to obtain a piece from FLP as my next purchase. I've emailed the boutique and have been in contact with Claudia who has been very very helpful.
> 
> I saw two posts about the *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chain* but was wondering if anyone who has purchased it can give some detail about how long the chain is how it is when you're wearing it over the shoulder as a chain (or can you even do that?). I have an iphone 7 plus and am not sure if it would fit in there...
> 
> Claudia did also suggest the *Chasse Gardee* as an option. I'm not sure I've seen any posts about this. Has anyone purchased this or have any insight as to how you like it?
> 
> Here are some stats (including updated pricing) that my SA has provided me regarding the two.
> 
> * * Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with chaine *This wallet closes with a calfskin flap. There are 12 credit cards gaps, space for bills and a coin pocket. Its dimensions are 19 x 10 x 1 cm. It comes with chaine that you can wear with. It's unable to wear as cross-body.
> 
> Its price is 465 € including taxes.  / 387,5€ excluding tax
> 
> * *Chasse Gardée*
> 
> This wallet can also be worn as a clutch. A phone or keys can also fit in the pockets. It can contain 22 credit cards, there is a coin pocket and several compartments. Its dimensions are 21 x 10,5 x 4 cm and it comes with a 110 cm long strap.
> 
> Its price is 655 € including taxes. / 545,83€ excluding taxes
> 
> Thank you for helping!


Hello, I purchased the Parade 12cc with chain about a month ago (grey on grey) and the chain length is about 12 inches on each side. It's a little too long for me to carry it under the arm so I looped one side to shorten it and it works better for me. It really is a wallet on chain, not a pochette on chain. It fits credit cards, cash, and coin, but not with a phone. (The width is less than 1 inch). Another item you may want to look into is Parade night. This one is more in the style of pochette on chain (length 1 meter) and it can fit a phone, keys, a card holder or small zip coin wallet. (The width is 1.5 inches) There are back pocket on both the 12cc and Parade night. These are two very different items with different functions. Let me know if you need more help with more details.


----------



## mooncakes

quadmama said:


> Hello, I purchased the Parade 12cc with chain about a month ago (grey on grey) and the chain length is about 12 inches on each side. It's a little too long for me to carry it under the arm so I looped one side to shorten it and it works better for me. It really is a wallet on chain, not a pochette on chain. It fits credit cards, cash, and coin, but not with a phone. (The width is less than 1 inch). Another item you may want to look into is Parade night. This one is more in the style of pochette on chain (length 1 meter) and it can fit a phone, keys, a card holder or small zip coin wallet. (The width is 1.5 inches) There are back pocket on both the 12cc and Parade night. These are two very different items with different functions. Let me know if you need more help with more details.


Thank you so much for responding!! 
I inquired about the *Parade Night* as well~ Here is the updated pricing per Claudia.

**The Parade night (Pochette Parade)  * measures 14 (height) x 24 (length) x 4 (width) cm
It comes with a body in canvas and a leather flap and costs 950 € including taxes and  791,67€ TAX FREE
You can wear it with the chain, remove it or cross it to make it shorter. It closes with a clasp.

I agree, size wise it sounds perfect! It's a tad outside of my price range...which I suppose brings me back to the Portefeuille Parade 12 CC. When you say the chain is too long to carry under your arm - do you mean the wallet itself is too long and the chain too short which makes it awkward to carry with the chain hanging off your shoulder? (Sorry if that sounds really confusing -- trying to picture it.) 

I think I will go with the Parade 12CC with chain. Love the contrasting look of the leather flap which the Chasse Gardee unfortunately lacks! Now color decision! Ack.

Photos provided by my SA for the WOC.


----------



## mooncakes

Also images of the Chasse Gardee. I don't think I've seen them in here yet...


----------



## quadmama

mooncakes said:


> Thank you so much for responding!!
> I inquired about the *Parade Night* as well~ Here is the updated pricing per Claudia.
> 
> **The Parade night (Pochette Parade)  * measures 14 (height) x 24 (length) x 4 (width) cm
> It comes with a body in canvas and a leather flap and costs 950 € including taxes and  791,67€ TAX FREE
> You can wear it with the chain, remove it or cross it to make it shorter. It closes with a clasp.
> 
> I agree, size wise it sounds perfect! It's a tad outside of my price range...which I suppose brings me back to the Portefeuille Parade 12 CC. When you say the chain is too long to carry under your arm - do you mean the wallet itself is too long and the chain too short which makes it awkward to carry with the chain hanging off your shoulder? (Sorry if that sounds really confusing -- trying to picture it.)
> 
> I think I will go with the Parade 12CC with chain. Love the contrasting look of the leather flap which the Chasse Gardee unfortunately lacks! Now color decision! Ack.
> 
> Photos provided by my SA for the WOC.
> View attachment 3901028
> View attachment 3901029
> View attachment 3901030
> View attachment 3901031
> View attachment 3901032


Hello, the chain length is too long under the arm for me and it looked funny. It may be ok for someone who is taller. (I am about 5 feet 3 inches) or wear it under a coat. I looped one side of the chain inside of the wallet to shorten it and it looks pretty much similar length to the LV pochette accessoires. (The newer model that comes with the longer strap). The wallet length is similar to most long wallet and it's not bulky. I have the steel gray on gray which I absolutely love. The gray has blue under tone in it that really goes with everything. I have the same color DB 32 which started this whole collection of FLP!


----------



## quadmama

baglover529 said:


> Hi everyone! I'm very tempted to buy a Daily Battle tote but I'm unsure if I should get the PM (32) or MM (37) size... Would any of you have any size comparison photos as well as modeling photos, please? I would really appreciate it! Thanks so much in advance!


Hello, DB 32 is pretty much the exact same size as Goyard St. Louis pm and LV Neverfull MM. DB 32 is  probably similar to Goyard Artois pm. I personally have the DB 32 steel gray on gray and it's one of my most favorite and most used tote since I purchased it in September. The color goes with anything and the straps are very comfortable to use. I also love it that you won't see too many of them on the street.


----------



## Coolbloom

Hi! Have anyone had problems with the shipping to US from the main store? My bag is stuck at Memphis since nov 28 and today is dec 9...Calling every day at the end they said not enough documents for customs and not air bill they want all this papers one more time and TNT said they can’t find those documents...fedex said they may send the package back...so frustrated!!! I fell in love with the DB 37 and decided to get one but first time buying overseas and for me has being a pain...after 5 days of my purchase I went and purchase the key ring with 3 of the medallion and I got those 4 days later...still no bag yet...I’m wondering if I went with the DB32 which would be less that $800 didn’t have to go thru customs??...thank you!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Coolbloom said:


> Hi! Have anyone had problems with the shipping to US from the main store? My bag is stuck at Memphis since nov 28 and today is dec 9...Calling every day at the end they said not enough documents for customs and not air bill they want all this papers one more time and TNT said they can’t find those documents...fedex said they may send the package back...so frustrated!!! I fell in love with the DB 37 and decided to get one but first time buying overseas and for me has being a pain...after 5 days of my purchase I went and purchase the key ring with 3 of the medallion and I got those 4 days later...still no bag yet...I’m wondering if I went with the DB32 which would be less that $800 didn’t have to go thru customs??...thank you!


I didn't have your exact problems but I had a hard time with shipping. It was very frustrating. It took about two weeks for my bag to come.  I know how you feel but stay strong! Your bag will be there soon!


----------



## baglover529

quadmama said:


> Hello, DB 32 is pretty much the exact same size as Goyard St. Louis pm and LV Neverfull MM. DB 32 is  probably similar to Goyard Artois pm. I personally have the DB 32 steel gray on gray and it's one of my most favorite and most used tote since I purchased it in September. The color goes with anything and the straps are very comfortable to use. I also love it that you won't see too many of them on the street.



Thank you so much for replying, *quadmama*! I definitely am leaning towards the DB 32.


----------



## Coolbloom

Thank you *bellebellebelle! *At least I’m not the only one! If I don’t called we would never found out... My SA Claudia Lee she is amazing!!! And she has being on the top of everything...at the end if they have to put a claim she will send me another one...hopefully they can resolve this matter I don’t want to be send back it’s already in US!


----------



## beenie_x

Do you guys think this is stronger than Goyard? I want a tote that can carry my macbook pro and some other bits and bobs but have read stories about the straps cracking on Goyard totes. Any experience with the daily battle? How much can they carry?


----------



## quadmama

Coolbloom said:


> Hi! Have anyone had problems with the shipping to US from the main store? My bag is stuck at Memphis since nov 28 and today is dec 9...Calling every day at the end they said not enough documents for customs and not air bill they want all this papers one more time and TNT said they can’t find those documents...fedex said they may send the package back...so frustrated!!! I fell in love with the DB 37 and decided to get one but first time buying overseas and for me has being a pain...after 5 days of my purchase I went and purchase the key ring with 3 of the medallion and I got those 4 days later...still no bag yet...I’m wondering if I went with the DB32 which would be less that $800 didn’t have to go thru customs??...thank you!


Hello, similar situation happened to me when I ordered my phone that was coming from overseas. Memphis is the hub and all the packages have to be individually open and inspected before being released. It took an extra week for me and that was this summer. It may take extra time as it is now the holiday season. Hopefully your package will come soon. Fedex billed me about two weeks after I received my package from FLP, so this is probably just a matter of the hub being overwhelmed with packages.


----------



## quadmama

beenie_x said:


> Do you guys think this is stronger than Goyard? I want a tote that can carry my macbook pro and some other bits and bobs but have read stories about the straps cracking on Goyard totes. Any experience with the daily battle? How much can they carry?


Hello, I do think the straps are stronger than Goyard. I feel more comfortable putting my Chrome book in my DB than the Goyard St. Louis pm. I also think the straps are more comfortable than the LV Neverfull (black straps). Hope this helps


----------



## quadmama

baglover529 said:


> Thank you so much for replying, *quadmama*! I definitely am leaning towards the DB 32.


Good luck deciding. I LOVE mine!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

beenie_x said:


> Do you guys think this is stronger than Goyard? I want a tote that can carry my macbook pro and some other bits and bobs but have read stories about the straps cracking on Goyard totes. Any experience with the daily battle? How much can they carry?


My mom has had the Goyard Artois for a year, but I've never seen a St Louis up close. The Artois leather has more patina (scuffing on the leather corners and the handles have softened). I've had my DB27 for five months and used it every day for work, and she still looks like the day I got her. No patina. To be honest, for a canvas bag Goyard seems a bit delicate. I would never carry a laptop in a designer bag, but I think FLP would be able to handle it and I don't think a Goyard would. Hope this helps


----------



## mooncakes

Pulled the trigger on a *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with Chaine* in Walnut Brown! 
Truly my first "big" designer purchase on my own. 
Felt it was a well deserved self gift for passing medical board exams recently.
Just hope it comes before I leave the country for vacation next week...which Claudia assured me it would!


----------



## barbee

mooncakes said:


> Pulled the trigger on a *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with Chaine* in Walnut Brown!
> Truly my first "big" designer purchase on my own.
> Felt it was a well deserved self gift for passing medical board exams recently.
> Just hope it comes before I leave the country for vacation next week...which Claudia assured me it would!


I think you will love it! Congrats on passing your medical boards!
 I have the regular Parade(see #2033 in August) and it is also in brown(not sure if it's walnut or not) but it appears black.  I love it!  It's very handsome, and every time I pull it out to use I fall in love again.  I also dealt with Claudia, and had the good fortune to actually be in the Rue Cambon store in Paris--just a few doors down from Chanel!
Great memories.


----------



## quadmama

mooncakes said:


> Pulled the trigger on a *Portefeuille Parade 12 CC with Chaine* in Walnut Brown!
> Truly my first "big" designer purchase on my own.
> Felt it was a well deserved self gift for passing medical board exams recently.
> Just hope it comes before I leave the country for vacation next week...which Claudia assured me it would!


Congratulations! The package usually comes within 2 days if not less. Enjoy it!


----------



## quadmama

barbee said:


> I think you will love it! Congrats on passing your medical boards!
> I have the regular Parade(see #2033 in August) and it is also in brown(not sure if it's walnut or not) but it appears black.  I love it!  It's very handsome, and every time I pull it out to use I fall in love again.  I also dealt with Claudia, and had the good fortune to actually be in the Rue Cambon store in Paris--just a few doors down from Chanel!
> Great memories.


Hi, what size is your Parade? Does the handle gets in your way when you open the flap? I am considering the Parade after getting hooked up on the brand with DB 32. Thanks.


----------



## Peepip

Oh my gosh I just discovered this brand and this thread and I have been looking for a neverfull/st Louis alternative. 

My husband just bought me a beautiful Rolex though so I won’t be making a luxury bag purchase any time soon but I think the DB37 will be next on my list! Now to just decide on colour...


----------



## mooncakes

barbee said:


> I think you will love it! Congrats on passing your medical boards!
> I have the regular Parade(see #2033 in August) and it is also in brown(not sure if it's walnut or not) but it appears black.  I love it!  It's very handsome, and every time I pull it out to use I fall in love again.  I also dealt with Claudia, and had the good fortune to actually be in the Rue Cambon store in Paris--just a few doors down from Chanel!
> Great memories.


Thank you!! 
Yes the Parade is beautiful! 
The Paris Blue was out of stock which was another color I was interested in getting. But I think the Walnut Brown will go well with almost anything and can function as a small clutch for more formal events too!
If I ever visit Paris will definitely want to visit the Rue Cambon store as well!



quadmama said:


> Congratulations! The package usually comes within 2 days if not less. Enjoy it!


Thank you!! For your help as well in deciding! That is such fast shipping...! 

I'm happy with FLP to start off a collection! This thread was so so helpful!! I'm glad I stumbled across FLP through TPF before purchasing!


----------



## srsassoc

I see a lot of posts questioning the cost of shipping and thought I would share a recent experience that gave me some new perspective.  I own a DB 32 in Walnut which I love, as well as two Pochette 19s - one in Steel Grey, and one in the Sable Chaud.  The steel grey goes everywhere with me.  I recently ripped the side tab off that pochette - a long story - and contacted them to see what it would cost to fix the pochette....or for me to replace it.  Their service is amazing.  They asked for pictures, and then told me they would replace my pochette at no cost if I returned the damaged piece.  I headed to my local pack and ship and was told that to send this reliably, through FedEx, it would cost $150 and it would get there in a few days.  Or, I could send through US Postal International for $40, which would take about two weeks.  I sent it through USPS, and it reliably arrived....but it made me realize that the 55E Faure Le Page charges to ship to the US in two days (my last piece was ordered on a Friday and was in my hands on Monday) is actually a huge bargain.  These folks really understand customer service and I will forever continue to buy through them.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

That’s interesting! I had a very different experience with shipping. It cost me €80 and it took a few days for them to actually put it in the mail, and about two weeks for it to get to me and I live on the east coast of the US.


----------



## srsassoc

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That’s interesting! I had a very different experience with shipping. It cost me €80 and it took a few days for them to actually put it in the mail, and about two weeks for it to get to me and I live on the east coast of the US.


I've only had pochettes shipped and it may cost less to ship those than other bags.  But in both cases they arrived ridiculously quick, to Boston.  Sorry you didn't have the same experience.


----------



## bernz84

A video comparison of the Faure Le Page Daily Battle vs. Goyard St. Louis. I don't speak Chinese, but thought I'd link it for anyone interested :


----------



## Suma

Just wanted to share the experience of shopping with FLP. Contacted by mail about 1 week ago, they sent me their catalogue by email . Quoted the price and availability of the items i wanted. Shipping came up to 65 euros.. because of the total order cost 948.33 euros 

Keep in mind , when you send them email , its assigned to specific SA . If this particular SA has a day off , there might be a delay in response. 

I didnt want to send credit card info by email , so i tried to call Paris boutique directly. Every salesperson i spoke with greeted me in French, then conversed to decent English . Store is really busy around the holidays, but SAs were kind to pass info from me to Louise , she replied promtly with emails 

In terms of payment , you don't need to write credit card info in email , they send you a link for payment with all major credit cards options ,  as soon as items selection and availability is confirmed .

I wanted to get FLP pouchette  without the leather strip at the bottom shown above , SA told me its old model,  The new ones come in all sizes with leather bottom 

Now i am just inpatiently waiting for tracking info...
Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## bernz84

New Carry On replacement!:




You can see it behind the actress in this photo, too. Also it looks like there is a new Battle Ready tote behind her left leg:




Not sure if I like these new bags. I liked the original Carry On, if I had to be completely honest. The new style seems a bit more embellished, which I’m not crazy about.


----------



## Monique1004

bernz84 said:


> A video comparison of the Faure Le Page Daily Battle vs. Goyard St. Louis. I don't speak Chinese, but thought I'd link it for anyone interested :




I'm sorry to ask but is there link instead? I only use my phone to come to TPF and the app always crashes with embedded video.


----------



## bernz84

Monique1004 said:


> I'm sorry to ask but is there link instead? I only use my phone to come to TPF and the app always crashes with embedded video.


I actually personally don’t embed the video myself; the forum does it automatically. Sorry, I don’t know how to do links on here!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Monique1004 said:


> I'm sorry to ask but is there link instead? I only use my phone to come to TPF and the app always crashes with embedded video.


Try clicking here?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> New Carry On replacement!:
> 
> View attachment 3912489
> 
> 
> You can see it behind the actress in this photo, too. Also it looks like there is a new Battle Ready tote behind her left leg:
> 
> View attachment 3912494
> 
> 
> Not sure if I like these new bags. I liked the original Carry On, if I had to be completely honest. The new style seems a bit more embellished, which I’m not crazy about.


I quite like the wings, but would've liked the bag overall more without that big embossed crest :/ and interesting - that heart grenade looks painted on! I personally don't like it but I wonder if they're doing painting personalization now?


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I quite like the wings, but would've liked the bag overall more without that big embossed crest :/ and interesting - that heart grenade looks painted on! I personally don't like it but I wonder if they're doing painting personalization now?



That’s exactly what I dislike about the new bag! I don’t like that huge embossed crest at all.  I think it’s really ostentatious; there’s already a logo throughout the canvas. It doesn’t need a huge one. If the crest wasn’t there, I think I would’ve liked this new design much more since there is more leather on the bag.

I was also wondering how the heart grenade was printed on the bag. I guess we will have to wait and see!


----------



## bernz84

Just received this cute animated GIF from Galeries Lafayette. I know it’s not a big deal and I’m silly to be excited over it, but I thought it was cute and sweet! 

Unfortunately I can’t upload the full GIF, but here are some screenshots of it:


----------



## quadmama

Monique1004 said:


> I'm sorry to ask but is there link instead? I only use my phone to come to TPF and the app always crashes with embedded video.


The video basically just explained how to purchase FLP via mail order as well as a brief comparison between DB 37 to Goyard St. Louis GM. You can get most of the information through this forum.


----------



## Texas chick

Hello! I wanted to post this - I picked it up at the Joyce HK pop up shop and hadn’t seen it before. It’s the pochette zip 30 caliber. 

It fits the 10.5 inch iPad Pro (the smaller one) - perfect size! 

Happy new year!


----------



## kristenlouise

Hi there, I have a BEAUTIFUL small daily battle that I got in Paris in 2016. Unfortunately, when we moved to Asia in August, the movers crushed ALL of my handbags. I haven't yet gotten a decision on my claim. My Faure le Page was actually the most crushed, but the wrinkles mainly came out after sitting a bit and putting a few warm towels in there. That said, I am really hoping that the movers pay to get a new one, because it was in really great condition and I'd like to have it be perfect. 

I've included a couple of pictures of it now, including one of us in better days 




I am curious if y'all think I could sell it for a good amount in case the movers don't agree to pay for the damage (they set a heavy, heavy glass box on top of all my bags, grrrrr)


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?




*


----------



## bernz84

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3936952
> View attachment 3936953
> View attachment 3936955
> View attachment 3936956
> *


Yikes, sorry, I am not into these at all. I don't like extra embellishments in general and I find these to be garish and ostentatious.

I was kinda hoping they would bring out different style bags...


----------



## Noelle126

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3936952
> View attachment 3936953
> View attachment 3936955
> View attachment 3936956
> *


Not my style at all.  I agree with bernz84 - I was hoping for new style bags.


----------



## pacificagal

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3936952
> View attachment 3936953
> View attachment 3936955
> View attachment 3936956
> *



Agree not into these "extras" - I am a purist and would stick to the original line.  Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## baglover529

quadmama said:


> Good luck deciding. I LOVE mine!



I finally decided on the DB 37!  I originally wanted the 32 but someone here posted a comparison photo of both sizes and there's really not that much difference. She placed the 32 on top of the 37 and the 37 was just taller and ever so slightly wider. I could always use the extra room as I tend to bring the entire house with me on a daily basis. 

I got the Walnut Brown toile with Light Brown/Sand leather trims since I wanted a neutral color that would go with anything.... Super excited to receive it!


----------



## baglover529

jessdressed said:


> My cousin got back from Paris and picked this up for me. It's hard without seeing it in person. I was debating on the 32 and the 37 size and so glad I went with the 37. Not too big not too small. Walnut brown Daily Battle with light brown trim. So excited to use it!
> 
> View attachment 3746922
> 
> View attachment 3746923



Hi Jess!! I just ordered this exact same bag and I'm excited to receive it. Would it be alright for you to post a modeling photo of you carrying the bag? Does the color look more brown in natural light? Thanks so much in advance! 

P.S. I love your profile photo! I am a HUGE Warriors fan myself!


----------



## Suma

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3936952
> View attachment 3936953
> View attachment 3936955
> View attachment 3936956
> *



I think fringe on the sides is kind of cute , adds some edginess ... I would buy it . But the apliques are way too big for my taste ... unfortunately


----------



## katherinedvm

Suma said:


> I think fringe on the sides is kind of cute , adds some edginess ... I would buy it . But the apliques are way too big for my taste ... unfortunately



Agree, like the fringe but the appliqué is too much, would be better as a small removable charm


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I noticed something unfortunate happened to my DB27 today…the fabric of the lining has unraveled a bit. I thought the thread had loosened, but luckily not. It's just the raw edges getting loose. The sewing on the lining isn't as nice as it could be. I don't know much about bag making but I do enjoy sewing clothes, and when sewing clothes I wouldn't have had the raw edges exposed in that way. 

That being said, this bag carries a lot of weight consistently as its the only handbag I carry to work, and I seriously load it up. This being the only problem I've faced isn't the worst thing in the world


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I noticed something unfortunate happened to my DB27 today…the fabric of the lining has unraveled a bit. I thought the thread had loosened, but luckily not. It's just the raw edges getting loose. The sewing on the lining isn't as nice as it could be. I don't know much about bag making but I do enjoy sewing clothes, and when sewing clothes I wouldn't have had the raw edges exposed in that way.
> 
> That being said, this bag carries a lot of weight consistently as its the only handbag I carry to work, and I seriously load it up. This being the only problem I've faced isn't the worst thing in the world


Send them an email!!! Both my DBs are older and much bigger than yours and I’ve stuffed both to the brim. I’ve had my straps crack along the glazing (which I knew was going to happen), but I’ve never had a thread come loose! I would let the boutique know


----------



## slip

Not a tote person. Prefer small to medium sized handbags with more structure like their Parade and Soft Parade range.
Can anyone post more of their SLGs especially the interior? And of course modelling pics!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> Send them an email!!! Both my DBs are older and much bigger than yours and I’ve stuffed both to the brim. I’ve had my straps crack along the glazing (which I knew was going to happen), but I’ve never had a thread come loose! I would let the boutique know


Thanks for the suggestion  I wouldn’t have emailed if you didn’t suggest it but I’m glad I did!! They sent me a very nice email back in response. They are happy to exchange the bag which is really great service. I’m debating whether or not to do it still because this is my daily work bag and I don’t want to be without it for weeks!


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion  I wouldn’t have emailed if you didn’t suggest it but I’m glad I did!! They sent me a very nice email back in response. They are happy to exchange the bag which is really great service. I’m debating whether or not to do it still because this is my daily work bag and I don’t want to be without it for weeks!


Yay! I'm glad they stepped up!  I would ask if they have any stock of your bag; as long as they have it, I'm sure they'll mail it out asap.


----------



## baglover529

My bag is finally here!  ￼I really love it! It's the DB37 in walnut brown toile with light brown leather. The leather color is more taupe IRL and it changes depending on the light. Sometimes it's more (warm) grey, sometimes it's more brown. The size is perfect.  Not too big and not too small... It also feels durable and well made -  exactly what I wanted.


----------



## VvLove

lovethe1urwith said:


> *I just received these new DB bags that can be preordered for Valentine's Day.  Hmmm.....the fringe and the appliques are not me.  What do you think?
> View attachment 3936952
> View attachment 3936953
> View attachment 3936955
> View attachment 3936956
> *



Hi, i received the same pics but they did not reapond as to what size the mod shots were. Is this 37?


----------



## vixnkitten

Hey all,
I JUST discovered this brand a hot second ago and had to search it out here.  I didn't go through all of the pages of the thread but wanted to know if anyone knows anything about their zip wallet.  I saw pix of it on Instagram and emailed the boutique for info but now I wait.  
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## VvLove

Vey fast transaction. Here’s the pochette 29 in green. DB to follow as i haven’t ipened everything


----------



## hihimary

Hi ladies/gents,
I'm in the process of placing an order of Daily Battle but undecided to order 41 or 37. I personally like big tote so won't considerate DB32. Any ladies/gents out there with a pic of them with 41? I have seen many pics online with size 37. Another question is is DB41 very close to LV neverfull GM?

thx!


----------



## bernz84

hihimary said:


> Hi ladies/gents,
> I'm in the process of placing an order of Daily Battle but undecided to order 41 or 37. I personally like big tote so won't considerate DB32. Any ladies/gents out there with a pic of them with 41? I have seen many pics online with size 37. Another question is is DB41 very close to LV neverfull GM?
> 
> thx!


Here are some pics of the 41 (not me or my photos; just ones I've found online and through this thread):






I don't own the Neverfull GM, but I think the Neverfull GM and DB 41 are comparable. I *think* the Neverfull GM might be a _little _bit taller, if I'm not mistaken. I just measured my DB 41 and it's about 12.5" H x 16" W x 7.5" D. The DB 37 is similar to the Neverfull MM.


----------



## Suma

hihimary said:


> Hi ladies/gents,
> I'm in the process of placing an order of Daily Battle but undecided to order 41 or 37. I personally like big tote so won't considerate DB32. Any ladies/gents out there with a pic of them with 41? I have seen many pics online with size 37. Another question is is DB41 very close to LV neverfull GM?
> 
> thx!


I have DB 41 and i love it ! Looks exactly like in a pictures . The only difference i shortened the handles to carry it on the arm , FLP bag gives you this option ☺️vs LV or Goyard Before buying i compared it with LV Neverfull GM , which is an inch or so taller . DB41 almost the same as GM 

I also bought FLP pochette 29, which i always carry inside to keep valuables secured ( car keys, house keys, wallet , iPod, lipstick ). I carry DB41 all around , it fits my cosmetic case , glasses, water bottle and my long winter jacket ( folded ) when I am at the gym . Very happy with the FLP DB 41 size 

Canvas softened just a bit with use , the bag is  very light , canvas stitching ,  orners and handles stitching and glazing are perfect !!!! I am very particular about the items I spend money on . 
Fast service with FLP . Enjoy your purchase !


----------



## hihimary

thank you @bernz84  and @Suma for your info!! 



Suma said:


> I have DB 41 and i love it ! Looks exactly like in a pictures . The only difference i shortened the handles to carry it on the arm , FLP bag gives you this option ☺️vs LV or Goyard Before buying i compared it with LV Neverfull GM , which is an inch or so taller . DB41 almost the same as GM
> 
> I also bought FLP pochette 29, which i always carry inside to keep valuables secured ( car keys, house keys, wallet , iPod, lipstick ). I carry DB41 all around , it fits my cosmetic case , glasses, water bottle and my long winter jacket ( folded ) when I am at the gym . Very happy with the FLP DB 41 size
> 
> Canvas softened just a bit with use , the bag is  very light , canvas stitching ,  orners and handles stitching and glazing are perfect !!!! I am very particular about the items I spend money on .
> Fast service with FLP . Enjoy your purchase !


----------



## lounytoon

Does FLP have any crossbodies?  Looking for something bigger than a wallet but smallish.


----------



## barbee

lounytoon said:


> Does FLP have any crossbodies?  Looking for something bigger than a wallet but smallish.


Yes!  I bought this small bag in Paris, and it's wonderful.. But.. it is very small.


----------



## quadmama

Hi, I also have the same bag in steel gray. Here are some pictures of things that I put in it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Suma

It looks somewhat roomier than i previously think ... How much does it cost in euros ?


----------



## quadmama

quadmama said:


> Hi, I also have the same bag in steel gray. Here are some pictures of things that I put in it. Hope this helps.





Suma said:


> It looks somewhat roomier than i previously think ... How much does it cost in euros ?




Hello, the name of the bag is called Parade night/parade pochette and the info. is as below from the SA.

*The Parade night (Pochette Parade)  *measures 14 (height) x 24 (length) x 4 (width) cm
It comes with a body in canvas and a leather flap and costs 950 € including taxes and 
791,67€ TAX FREE
You can wear it with the chain, remove it or cross it to make it shorter. It closes with a clasp.
The chain length is 1 meter.

FYI: there's a back pocket which can be handy.


----------



## lovetheduns

barbee said:


> Yes!  I bought this small bag in Paris, and it's wonderful.. But.. it is very small.
> View attachment 3978729



I have that little change/card holder zip thing (If it is the same one that I have). I used it for small business cards. Love it!


----------



## badnewsbear

Hi guys,

I'm trying to decide between DB 32 and DB 37, but I've been emailing with a salesperson at the Paris boutique and I think a little bit is getting lost in translation. I was hoping you guys could help me out 

My Macbook Air is about 0.5 cm longer than the DB32 - Do you think it would fit with a bit of a squish (or tilted), or will it stretch out the canvas over time?

Does a zipped version with yellow edgings exist, or is it only one or the other?

Are there different hardware colors, or do they all come with pale gold hardware?

Is the "black" version I see in photos just the grey bag with black calfskin trim, or is black its own color?

Thanks in advance


----------



## bellebellebelle19

badnewsbear said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm trying to decide between DB 32 and DB 37, but I've been emailing with a salesperson at the Paris boutique and I think a little bit is getting lost in translation. I was hoping you guys could help me out
> 
> My Macbook Air is about 0.5 cm longer than the DB32 - Do you think it would fit with a bit of a squish (or tilted), or will it stretch out the canvas over time?
> 
> Does a zipped version with yellow edgings exist, or is it only one or the other?
> 
> Are there different hardware colors, or do they all come with pale gold hardware?
> 
> Is the "black" version I see in photos just the grey bag with black calfskin trim, or is black its own color?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm not sure if the laptop will fit, but I don't find that the canvas stretches, and I really overload my bag. It's a very sturdy bag! 

I think there is a zipped yellow edge bag! But I'm not too sure. The edge paint cracks will show more easily on the yellow though, just so you know. 

I have only seen the pale gold hardware on DBs, but  again I could be wrong. And the black DB has the same canvas as the gray 

I hope that helps, but I'm no expert!


----------



## beige1

Just back from Paris, got the DB 32, in blue.  780.00 euro (I don’t know what it is without taxes, I live in Europe so I pay full price.). I went to Galeries Lafayette first, they had quite a few in stock, but went on to the rue Cambon store and they had plenty too.


----------



## Serva1

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3985582
> 
> 
> Just back from Paris, got the DB 32, in blue.  780.00 euro (I don’t know what it is without taxes, I live in Europe so I pay full price.). I went to Galeries Lafayette first, they had quite a few in stock, but went on to the rue Cambon store and they had plenty too.



Congrats, such a great bag and love the adjustable straps. The rue C boutique is an experience and lovely staff [emoji173]️


----------



## Cicci783

Good morning! I just discovered this brand and I’m in love! I’m thinking about buying the DB Tote. Could you tell me if there’s a pocket inside the bag? Is it possible to attach a pochette like in the LV Neverfull? Thank you very much!


----------



## beige1

Yes, it has a nice D ring for attaching things and the pocket is big enough for my Iphone 6Plus.


----------



## Cicci783

beige1 said:


> View attachment 3988237
> 
> View attachment 3988238
> 
> View attachment 3988239
> 
> Yes, it has a nice D ring for attaching things and the pocket is big enough for my Iphone 6Plus.


Thank you!


----------



## AlexfromVero26

*Carry On 36 *: 1650 € including taxes. 
*Express Bag* comes in two sizes :*
 -Size 36* : it measures 36 (length) x 24 (height) x 8 cm (width) and costs 1350 € including taxes. - *Size 34* : it measures 34 (length) x 24 (height) x 6 cm (width) and costs 1250 € including taxes.


----------



## Butterflyweed

baglover529 said:


> My bag is finally here!  ￼I really love it! It's the DB37 in walnut brown toile with light brown leather. The leather color is more taupe IRL and it changes depending on the light. Sometimes it's more (warm) grey, sometimes it's more brown. The size is perfect.  Not too big and not too small... It also feels durable and well made -  exactly what I wanted.



Beautiful!


----------



## Charla10

Does anyone know how much the tassels are? I had asked an SA I've emailed but she didnt reply to that question. Thank you!


----------



## rose60610

Wow, I wasn't aware of this 155 page thread until now!  I'd like to see this brand IRL, looks nice.


----------



## quadmama

AlexfromVero26 said:


> *Carry On 36 *: 1650 € including taxes.
> *Express Bag* comes in two sizes :
> * -Size 36* : it measures 36 (length) x 24 (height) x 8 cm (width) and costs 1350 € including taxes. - *Size 34* : it measures 34 (length) x 24 (height) x 6 cm (width) and costs 1250 € including taxes.


Hi, I am not familiar with the Express Bag. Would you mind sharing some photos? Thanks!


----------



## cindy05

lovethe1urwith said:


> *We have similar tastes.   I got the DB 32 grey/grey, then the DB32 Sable Chaud, and finally the DB37 taupe/brown.  Like you, I prefer the darker colors, so sold the Sable Chaud.  I think my favorite color combo is the grey.  I'm sure you will love it.  There is little difference between the 32 and 37.  I would be hard pressed to say which I like the best.*


Hi I’m debating whether to get the 32 or 37. Could I trouble you for some size comparison pics of your bags? Modeling pics would be awesome too as I don’t see too many people modeling them. I’m 5’10” tall but don’t want a bag to look too big or too small. Thank you!!


----------



## cindy05

I just discovered this brand today and dying to get a daily battle in either the 32 or 37. I don’t own the LV Neverfull but recall that I felt the MM was too small and the GM was too large which is why I never purchased it. I’m trying to find a tote that’s in between the MM and GM Neverfull sizing. There aren’t that many comparison photos online of the 32 vs the 37. If someone could post some modeling pics of their 32/37 I’d be forever grateful and indebted to you. Thanks again!!


----------



## cindy05

KMARIEA said:


> Actually I was referring to was Piinktulip's post from Nov 2016, showing the difference in size between 32 and 37.  Was super helpful and definitely influenced my choice of size (thanks PiinkTulip!).  This video compares the Neverfull MM to a DB 37:



Super helpful video! I was leaning towards a 32 but after this video, I am leaning toward a 37!


----------



## cindy05

For all your early adopters of the Daily Battle, how are the bags holding up with use after a few years? Are the handles cracking, etc? I just bit the bullet and ordered a DB 37 in Paris Blue. I am very excited!


----------



## bernz84

cindy05 said:


> For all your early adopters of the Daily Battle, how are the bags holding up with use after a few years? Are the handles cracking, etc? I just bit the bullet and ordered a DB 37 in Paris Blue. I am very excited!


Not sure if I count, but I bought my 37 in Summer 2016 and 41 in Spring 2017. Both have held up great! I use the 41 almost everyday and the canvas and leather are perfect!

I will say that I have some cracking on the glazing, but this is because I don't rotate my bags and I carry very heavy items. It doesn't bother me as I don't feel it hurts the durability of the bag itself. I also don't like to baby my bags. I know that the boutique will reglaze your bag for free, although you would need to ship the bag yourself.

I was deciding between getting Faure Le Page and Goyard, but I'm glad I got the FLP instead. I think I'd be babying my Goyard too much, worrying about holes in the corners, etc.


----------



## cindy05

bernz84 said:


> Not sure if I count, but I bought my 37 in Summer 2016 and 41 in Spring 2017. Both have held up great! I use the 41 almost everyday and the canvas and leather are perfect!
> 
> I will say that I have some cracking on the glazing, but this is because I don't rotate my bags and I carry very heavy items. It doesn't bother me as I don't feel it hurts the durability of the bag itself. I also don't like to baby my bags. I know that the boutique will reglaze your bag for free, although you would need to ship the bag yourself.
> 
> I was deciding between getting Faure Le Page and Goyard, but I'm glad I got the FLP instead. I think I'd be babying my Goyard too much, worrying about holes in the corners, etc.



Happy to hear that your FLP are holding up well! I was also deciding between the Goyard Artois MM and the FLP. I ordered the FLP this morning but I still have the Goyard Artois on my mind and will likely end up with both. I would be buying the Goyard in paris though as there appears to be a huge price difference between the US Goyard and the Paris location.


----------



## bernz84

I just wanted to show you a pic of my DB 41. I've used and abused this bag. You can see some cracking along the glazing, but for the most part it looks in great shape. The leather has softened and the canvas is nearly perfect without any holes.




Not going to lie, I have played with the idea of selling my FLP totes because I trying to move away from monograms these days (I've sold all my Louis Vuitton bags), but I can't let this and my DB 37 go as they are super light and extremely hard-wearing. I carry too much stuff to work to use a leather bag (which would make hauling my stuff even more heavy) and Longchamp nylon totes aren't as hard-wearing as I'd like them to be.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bernz84 said:


> I just wanted to show you a pic of my DB 41. I've used and abused this bag. You can see some cracking along the glazing, but for the most part it looks in great shape. The leather has softened and the canvas is nearly perfect without any holes.
> 
> View attachment 3994886
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, I have played with the idea of selling my FLP totes because I trying to move away from monograms these days (I've sold all my Louis Vuitton bags), but I can't let this and my DB 37 go as they are super light and extremely hard-wearing. I carry too much stuff to work to use a leather bag (which would make hauling my stuff even more heavy) and Longchamp nylon totes aren't as hard-wearing as I'd like them to be.


Yes, it's hard to come up with a tote that would wear well and be light! Nylon/fabric would definitely not be able to handle the strain as well. Leather might, but then you'd have to get a thin leather to be light! Coated canvas seems to the best option, but many (all?!) coated canvas bags seem to be covered in logos! I'll try to think of logo-less options and PM you


----------



## bernz84

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yes, it's hard to come up with a tote that would wear well and be light! Nylon/fabric would definitely not be able to handle the strain as well. Leather might, but then you'd have to get a thin leather to be light! Coated canvas seems to the best option, but many (all?!) coated canvas bags seem to be covered in logos! I'll try to think of logo-less options and PM you


Thank you, love!  Currenly, the only coated canvas bags I can think of that don't really have a prominent logo are the Delage Lulu totes and Pinel et Pinel Colette totes. The logo is still on there, but it's not as obvious some others:

Delage Lulu:


Pinel et Pinel Colette:



I know Liberty London and Givenchy has some, as well, but I haven't seen any designs that I'm crazy about. 

I still love my DBs; I'll probably just use them until they fall apart.


----------



## cindy05

I received my DB 37 in Paris Blue one day after I ordered it! Floored by how fast the shipping was. I am so glad that I went with the size 37. I was between 32 and 37 and decided to go with the larger size when I saw comparison photos showing that the 37 was only slightly larger. I think the 37 is the perfect size for my needs. Not too small or large. I love the adjustable straps. It’s feels like a well made tote and I look forward to using it. Thanks for all of the info that was posted in this thread! I am 5’10” for reference.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cindy05 said:


> View attachment 3995652
> View attachment 3995653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received my DB 37 in Paris Blue one day after I ordered it! Floored by how fast the shipping was. I am so glad that I went with the size 37. I was between 32 and 37 and decided to go with the larger size when I saw comparison photos showing that the 37 was only slightly larger. I think the 37 is the perfect size for my needs. Not too small or large. I love the adjustable straps. It’s feels like a well made tote and I look forward to using it. Thanks for all of the info that was posted in this thread! I am 5’10” for reference.


It looks gorgeous on you! Just the right size - not too big, not too small!


----------



## cindy05

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Just the right size - not too big, not too small!


Thank you.
I used it for the first time yesterday and loved how light it was.


----------



## Spellwriter

I just ordered the daily battle medium in green and I am SO EXCITED! I am going to Europe next month and I really wanted a lightweight tote and I’ve been afraid of over-exerting my goyard, I’m hoping the reinforcements on the corners will help with wear and tear.

I’m going to goyard too, of course, but once I saw these totes here on the forum I could NOT resist. The motif is so gorgeous and unique compared to lv or goyard. Now I just have to be patient


----------



## Juilletdix

Has anyone ordered a bag insert or base shaper for their FLP DB? If so, could you please provide the source?


----------



## KMARIEA

cindy05 said:


> For all your early adopters of the Daily Battle, how are the bags holding up with use after a few years? Are the handles cracking, etc? I just bit the bullet and ordered a DB 37 in Paris Blue. I am very excited!


Congrats!  Hope you are loving your DB.
In terms of durability, my DB is holding up very well after over 1 year of heavy use.  The only cracks on the handles are around the hardware (but not the areas where the straps come in contact with hands/shoulders).  I've asked about the cracking, and my SA said the workshop will fix the edging,  just send it in or bring the piece into the shop.


----------



## Spellwriter

I just got a notification from fedex that my package should arrive tomorrow by 10:30 AM...I guess they don't hold for customs duties! I'm sure I'll get a bill though, yeah? What's everyone's experience? It's kinda hit or miss, right? Like some stuff just sorta slides through the cracks depending on declared value? It was over 1000 so I have a feeling it's going to incur some charges...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spellwriter said:


> I just got a notification from fedex that my package should arrive tomorrow by 10:30 AM...I guess they don't hold for customs duties! I'm sure I'll get a bill though, yeah? What's everyone's experience? It's kinda hit or miss, right? Like some stuff just sorta slides through the cracks depending on declared value? It was over 1000 so I have a feeling it's going to incur some charges...


Yes! Mine was just over $800, and I didn't get any customs fees. Excited to see your bag!


----------



## quadmama

Spellwriter said:


> I just got a notification from fedex that my package should arrive tomorrow by 10:30 AM...I guess they don't hold for customs duties! I'm sure I'll get a bill though, yeah? What's everyone's experience? It's kinda hit or miss, right? Like some stuff just sorta slides through the cracks depending on declared value? It was over 1000 so I have a feeling it's going to incur some charges...



I think you will be fine if it's around $800. But if it goes over too much, then you get a bill from Fedex a couple of weeks later and it's 9% of your purchase. You can pay over the phone for the duty via credit card.


----------



## Spellwriter

et voila!

a few pics! Included a size comparison of the Goyard St Louis GM. I wish I was better at photographing, lol!

I really love how structured it is - i put a bag insert into it but even without it, it had no problem standing up on it's own. It is really SO lovely!


----------



## Spellwriter

So being the nutcase I am, I’m already contemplating ordering another bag - I wrote to ask if you could do the calibre 27 with a leather strap and Louise, the SA, sent me pictures of a new style they just got today - the holster crossbody. She said it has space for 8 cards, passport, phone — basically exactly what I need as a small bag for a trip to Europe. Not sure about the colors yet but it does look like a cute little bag!


----------



## beige1

I just noticed my DB has light gold hardware ( I was thinking some people said it was silver - maybe thats changed.)


----------



## beige1




----------



## quadmama

beige1 said:


> I just noticed my DB has light gold hardware ( I was thinking some people said it was silver - maybe thats changed.)


It's a mixer of both. I can't remember exactly what the SA called it, but it's the same for all the bags for the chain and the hardware.


----------



## quadmama

Spellwriter said:


> So being the nutcase I am, I’m already contemplating ordering another bag - I wrote to ask if you could do the calibre 27 with a leather strap and Louise, the SA, sent me pictures of a new style they just got today - the holster crossbody. She said it has space for 8 cards, passport, phone — basically exactly what I need as a small bag for a trip to Europe. Not sure about the colors yet but it does look like a cute little bag!



Would you mind sharing the price tag on this new item? Thanks so much!


----------



## amrx87

I’ve been using my DB 41 quite a bit this winter! My son likes it too [emoji854]


----------



## Spellwriter

quadmama said:


> Would you mind sharing the price tag on this new item? Thanks so much!


Just heard back from the SA - it’s 550 euros and comes in allll the colors. I’m torn between that and the calibre 27 which I know will hold more and I’ll probably get more long term use out of, but that holster is such a nice size and would probably be well hidden under a coat...ack I can’t decide!!!


----------



## Spellwriter

Spellwriter said:


> Just heard back from the SA - it’s 550 euros and comes in allll the colors. I’m torn between that and the calibre 27 which I know will hold more and I’ll probably get more long term use out of, but that holster is such a nice size and would probably be well hidden under a coat...ack I can’t decide!!!


My rationale is...if I get the holster I could get more little goodies along with it, since the calibre 27 is about 3x the price


----------



## quadmama

Spellwriter said:


> Just heard back from the SA - it’s 550 euros and comes in allll the colors. I’m torn between that and the calibre 27 which I know will hold more and I’ll probably get more long term use out of, but that holster is such a nice size and would probably be well hidden under a coat...ack I can’t decide!!!


That's a fairly good price. I will be able to go to a FLP store in Asia next month. I will see if they have it there and report back.


----------



## mooncakes

That holster is gorgeous! I wish it was an option when I bought my WOC! Would have gotten holster instead for sure. That is exactly what I was looking for - holds cards, phone, all you need for a day/night out!


----------



## Suma

Juilletdix said:


> Has anyone ordered a bag insert or base shaper for their FLP DB? If so, could you please provide the source?


 I own FLP DB 41 for several months now ! I absolutely love it for its presence and durability . Before i got it, i looked into “inserts “ and decided against it . INSTEAD i ordered FLP Pochette 32 and always have it clinched to a ring inside the tote. It has a zipper , which makes it so easy to get out what i need at the moment , such as wallet, car keys, lipstick , etc. And keeps valuables secure . I also got Pochette 19 in case that i use as a clutch . Pochettes are priced very generously , i paid 260 and 220 euros for mine. Also they are available in a veriety of colors , you can mix and match ! In my opinion , Pochette is better investment than inserts .


----------



## Beignie

I am trying to decide between the DB32 or 37.  I'd like to be able to toss my tennis racket in it on occasion.  Can someone provide insight on whether the 32 could fit a racket? Also, how do the straps feel on the shoulder.


----------



## mnshopgirl32

Beignie said:


> I am trying to decide between the DB32 or 37.  I'd like to be able to toss my tennis racket in it on occasion.  Can someone provide insight on whether the 32 could fit a racket? Also, how do the straps feel on the shoulder.



I just received my DB32 yesterday, which I love. I think it is too small for a tennis racket and you might need to go to a DB41.


----------



## rosepetals

I also have a DB32. Agree with the poster above that the bag is too small for a tennis racket.


----------



## quadmama

Hello, everyone:

Just wondering if anyone is aware of the recent price increase for all the items? I was informed today in one of the stores in Asia that today is the first day of the new price. Thanks.


----------



## rosepetals

quadmama said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is aware of the recent price increase for all the items? I was informed today in one of the stores in Asia that today is the first day of the new price. Thanks.



Yes I heard this too  


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## bellebellebelle19

That's too bad. Anyone know the exact prices now?


----------



## luciwhitcar

I wonder if this is why I haven't received a response to my emails last week asking for the total price of items I wanted to order...maybe now that the prices have increased they will respond.


----------



## luciwhitcar

bellebellebelle19 said:


> That's too bad. Anyone know the exact prices now?


This is the info I received via email today: 

We had a small increase on the prices.

Kindly find below a total about the items you would like to purchase:

1 Daily Battle 37 in Steel grey with grey and yellow edging: 850€ with tax and *708.33€ TAX FREE*

1 Pochette Zip 19 in Steel grey: 280€ with tax and *233.33€ TAX FREE*

1 tassel in grey with yellow inside: 140€ with tax and *116.67€ TAX FREE*

Shipping fees: *85€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER*

*Total order: 1143.33€*


----------



## luciwhitcar

quadmama said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is aware of the recent price increase for all the items? I was informed today in one of the stores in Asia that today is the first day of the new price. Thanks.



Received this today via email regarding items I was interested in: 


We had a small increase on the prices.

Kindly find below a total about the items you would like to purchase:

1 Daily Battle 37 in Steel grey with grey and yellow edging: 850€ with tax and *708.33€ TAX FREE*

1 Pochette Zip 19 in Steel grey: 280€ with tax and *233.33€ TAX FREE*

1 tassel in grey with yellow inside: 140€ with tax and *116.67€ TAX FREE*

Shipping fees: *85€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER*

*Total order: 1143.33€*


----------



## quadmama

Thank you for the updated info. It did go up, quite a bit actually. DB 37 was 780 (w/tax) and 650 w/o and the pochette 19 was 220 with tax back in September.


----------



## mothbeast

Prices have gone up quite a bit. the db 37 is now almost as much as the carry on 22 was when I bought it.


----------



## Suma

luciwhitcar said:


> Received this today via email regarding items I was interested in:
> 
> 
> We had a small increase on the prices.
> 
> Kindly find below a total about the items you would like to purchase:
> 
> 1 Daily Battle 37 in Steel grey with grey and yellow edging: 850€ with tax and *708.33€ TAX FREE*
> 
> 1 Pochette Zip 19 in Steel grey: 280€ with tax and *233.33€ TAX FREE*
> 
> 1 tassel in grey with yellow inside: 140€ with tax and *116.67€ TAX FREE*
> 
> Shipping fees: *85€ including insurance BUT NOT INCLUDING LOCAL CUSTOMS DUTIES THAT WILL BE CHARGED TO THE PURCHASER*
> 
> *Total order: 1143.33€*



Ugh ...$$$$$
Prices of many luxury brands got up recently , still the quality of FLP is amazing . I use my DB41  and pochette19 and 32 daily, couldn’t be happier with the purchase


----------



## luciwhitcar

Just received pictures of the new Limited Edition colors only available in the sizes 27 and 32. 
They are both lovely, but I am moving forward with ordering the steel grey with yellow edging daily battle 37 with the pochette 19.
The price point is still better than LV or Goyard for the quality in my opinion and I am certainly looking forward to having a bag that I don't see every time I turn around


----------



## luciwhitcar

Suma said:


> Ugh ...$$$$$
> Prices of many luxury brands got up recently , still the quality of FLP is amazing . I use my DB41  and pochette19 and 32 daily, couldn’t be happier with the purchase



I am planning on ordering the pochette 19 to keep inside the DB 37, just to hold smaller items, do you think the 19 is a sufficient size for that use? 
Thanks!


----------



## Suma

luciwhitcar said:


> I am planning on ordering the pochette 19 to keep inside the DB 37, just to hold smaller items, do you think the 19 is a sufficient size for that use?
> Thanks!


I use Pochette 19, when i need  to stop by the gas station. It fits wallet car keys , house keys, iPhone(in a sleek phonecase! If its bulky it will not fit inside pochette19 in addition to items I mentioned before). ITS TIGHT ! Also it has lining inside the Pochettes and doesnt stretch. Inside DB41 I have Pochette 29 permanently attached , bc it fits everything that I can fit in “19” and PLUS stuff like spare lipstick , small lotion etc. If you are used to Neverfull and its insert inside , then 19 might work for you well. Its about the same


----------



## luciwhitcar

Suma said:


> I use Pochette 19, when i need  to stop by the gas station. It fits wallet car keys , house keys, iPhone(in a sleek phonecase! If its bulky it will not fit inside pochette19 in addition to items I mentioned before). ITS TIGHT ! Also it has lining inside the Pochettes and doesnt stretch. Inside DB41 I have Pochette 29 permanently attached , bc it fits everything that I can fit in “19” and PLUS stuff like spare lipstick , small lotion etc. If you are used to Neverfull and its insert inside , then 19 might work for you well. Its about the same


Thank you - that is helpful info!


----------



## camelliagirl

luciwhitcar said:


> Just received pictures of the new Limited Edition colors only available in the sizes 27 and 32.
> They are both lovely, but I am moving forward with ordering the steel grey with yellow edging daily battle 37 with the pochette 19.
> The price point is still better than LV or Goyard for the quality in my opinion and I am certainly looking forward to having a bag that I don't see every time I turn around



Hello, may I know how much is Pochette 19? 


instagram @myhfairytale


----------



## Pursedoctor

camelliagirl said:


> Hello, may I know how much is Pochette 19?
> 
> 
> instagram @myhfairytale


Just received this info from the boutique last week. 
"Pochette 19: 20x15,5 cm - 280 € including taxes"


----------



## camelliagirl

Pursedoctor said:


> Just received this info from the boutique last week.
> "Pochette 19: 20x15,5 cm - 280 € including taxes"



Thank you! I’ve just placed an order online and they have already sent out my shipment, will order the pochette next time.


instagram @myhfairytale


----------



## luciwhitcar

camelliagirl said:


> Hello, may I know how much is Pochette 19?
> 
> 
> instagram @myhfairytale


1 Pochette Zip 19 in Steel grey with grey: 280€ with tax and *233.33€ TAX FREE*


----------



## Spellwriter

Meant to post this - Holster on a
Scottish adventure. All said it serves me pretty well; it can function as a large wallet/clutch in a bigger bag or as a crossbody on its own.


----------



## quadmama

luciwhitcar said:


> Just received pictures of the new Limited Edition colors only available in the sizes 27 and 32.
> They are both lovely, but I am moving forward with ordering the steel grey with yellow edging daily battle 37 with the pochette 19.
> The price point is still better than LV or Goyard for the quality in my opinion and I am certainly looking forward to having a bag that I don't see every time I turn around


Hi, would you happen to know the name of the limited edition colors (light pink) and the price for the size 27? Thanks!


----------



## luciwhitcar

quadmama said:


> Hi, would you happen to know the name of the limited edition colors (light pink) and the price for the size 27? Thanks!





It seems to just be called “pink” not sure of the price, but emailing the boutique in Paris is the best way to receive more details.


----------



## luciwhitcar

I placed my order Thursday of last week (4/26) with Louise from the boutique and received my order Tuesday (5/2) in North Carolina. I am SO pleased with my purchases, will definitely add to my collection in the future. My collection of handbags mostly consist of LV and one Gucci bag. I was just about to purchase Goyard when I stumbled on Faure Le Page and I’m so thankful. I’m tired of seeing the same bag everywhere I go and Goyard is quickly becoming in the category. 


My new lovelies!


----------



## camelliagirl

I placed my order on 27th April and received the parcel on 30th in Australia, also with Louise! Got a Calibre 21 in Pink Sable Chaud, 2 wallets and DB 32 in Sable Chaud (will include the photo later on)

I’m so satisfied with the prompt email replies, fast delivery and the quality of the products! 






instagram @myhfairytale


----------



## lovethe1urwith

*Does anyone know the new price of the DP32?  I understand there was a price increase.  I love that pink.*


----------



## Duskrain

@luciwhitcar is that the pochette 19? Looks so lovely 

Also, did they send it through FedEx for you?


----------



## camelliagirl

lovethe1urwith said:


> *Does anyone know the new price of the DP32?  I understand there was a price increase.  I love that pink.*



Daily Battle 32 (Small size):  810 € including taxes (675€ without taxes) / with Yellow edgings: 830€  including taxes (691,67€ Tax Free) /  zipped Version: 920€ including taxes (766,67€ Tax Free) 


instagram @myhfairytale


----------



## quadmama

luciwhitcar said:


> View attachment 4054956
> 
> It seems to just be called “pink” not sure of the price, but emailing the boutique in Paris is the best way to receive more details.


Thank you! It's beautiful.


----------



## rambunctious

Does anyone know the price for the carnet de bal?


----------



## Alice's craze

Does anyone know how much are the gun pouchette? Small and Large sizes. I own two Daily battles and I think gun pouchette would look great as an accessory


----------



## Alice's craze

quadmama said:


> Hello, everyone:
> 
> Just wondering if anyone is aware of the recent price increase for all the items? I was informed today in one of the stores in Asia that today is the first day of the new price. Thanks.




There is a recent opening in Taipei Taiwan. I am going to test the prices by purchasing a small gun pouchette


----------



## Alice's craze

Spellwriter said:


> et voila!
> 
> a few pics! Included a size comparison of the Goyard St Louis GM. I wish I was better at photographing, lol!
> 
> I really love how structured it is - i put a bag insert into it but even without it, it had no problem standing up on it's own. It is really SO lovely!
> View attachment 4010503
> View attachment 4010504
> View attachment 4010505
> View attachment 4010506
> View attachment 4010507
> View attachment 4010508
> View attachment 4010509
> View attachment 4010510
> View attachment 4010503


I need your yellow tassel lol. How much was the tassel?


----------



## quadmama

Alice's craze said:


> There is a recent opening in Taipei Taiwan. I am going to test the prices by purchasing a small gun pouchette


Hi, I was just there last month! And that was the first day with the new price. I think the price is a bit higher than Paris with the NT being strong now. It's hard to say with the low tax rate in Taiwan and the high shipping price from Paris boutique. But the new store is beautiful and SAs are all very nice and courteous. Have fun!


----------



## Alice's craze

quadmama said:


> Hi, I was just there last month! And that was the first day with the new price. I think the price is a bit higher than Paris with the NT being strong now. It's hard to say with the low tax rate in Taiwan and the high shipping price from Paris boutique. But the new store is beautiful and SAs are all very nice and courteous. Have fun!



I am visiting the boutique tomorrow, they actually have yellow gun pouchettes! I have one for me on hold. No idea how much it costs lol


----------



## quadmama

Alice's craze said:


> I am visiting the boutique tomorrow, they actually have yellow gun pouchettes! I have one for me on hold. No idea how much it costs lol


Pictures, please!


----------



## Alice's craze

Yesterday was the grand opening of the very first branch (not franchise ) and it is also the biggest FL shop in the world. Here are some mod shots
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4064236
View attachment 4064237
View attachment 4064238
View attachment 4064239


----------



## Alice's craze

This is the heritage museum (located behind the cashier)


----------



## Alice's craze

Alice's craze said:


> Yesterday was the grand opening of the very first branch (not franchise ) and it is also the biggest FL shop in the world. Here are some mod shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064236
> View attachment 4064237
> View attachment 4064238
> View attachment 4064239



Can you see these 4 pics? Cuz the forum is telling me I don’t have permission to view it


----------



## Alice's craze

This is the hunting room


----------



## Alice's craze

Here is the French Designer Augustin signing the catalog for me.


----------



## Alice's craze

The sales are super friendly! His name is Terence and I didn’t catch her name but I did refer her to this forum.


----------



## Alice's craze

Here is a pic of us with Augustin the French designer


----------



## Alice's craze

Here are some shots I took of the store (sorry for double posting some pics because I don’t think I had post them correctly on my first post)


----------



## Alice's craze

I bought the small gun pouchette that I couldn’t get from France. It comes to $12,000NT which converts to about $400USD


----------



## pacificagal

Just visited the Paris boutique today.  Glad I waited to see the DB bags in person.  Preferred the 32 vs 37 as I am petite (and already have some larger neverfulls).  LE pink is only available in the mini size and the pouch currently.  They will however receive addl stock soon.  Enjoyed my experience there today.


----------



## Spellwriter

Alice's craze said:


> Here is the French Designer Augustin signing the catalog for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4064248
> View attachment 4064249


Ok he is SUCH A SILVER FOX. HOLY COW.


----------



## Spellwriter

Alice's craze said:


> I need your yellow tassel lol. How much was the tassel?



I think it was 140 euro?


----------



## Spellwriter

holster in sable chaud.

I just ordered the mini daily battle with the link trim because I am an insane person


----------



## Alice's craze

Spellwriter said:


> Ok he is SUCH A SILVER FOX. HOLY COW.



So handsome!


----------



## Alice's craze

Spellwriter said:


> Ok he is SUCH A SILVER FOX. HOLY COW.



Here he is on Taiwan GQ


----------



## happy_hippo

Does anyone have the dimensions of the Daily Battle small, medium and large bags and prices? I am in the US and cannot even find anything online for euro prices or even sizes? I will reach out to the boutique but wanted to know if anyone has the info.


----------



## foxyqt

Hi everyone!
I want to get a Faure Le Page cardholder for my husband as a birthday gift. I sent them an email on Sunday but I did not receive any reply yet. I used the same email that's on the Contact page on their website. Is it the same one that everyone else here uses? Is there any other way to reach them? Pls help! Thanks


----------



## pacificagal

happy_hippo said:


> Does anyone have the dimensions of the Daily Battle small, medium and large bags and prices? I am in the US and cannot even find anything online for euro prices or even sizes? I will reach out to the boutique but wanted to know if anyone has the info.



Just bought the 32 at the Cambon boutique last week.  I believe this is the medium size and 32 denotes the cm length.  It was 830 euro before detaxe.  There is also an extra large size.


----------



## happy_hippo

Please post a picture. Thanks!


pacificagal said:


> Just bought the 32 at the Cambon boutique last week.  I believe this is the medium size and 32 denotes the cm length.  It was 830 euro before detaxe.  There is also an extra large size.


Ca


----------



## mothbeast

Does the yellow edging come on all sizes of the Daily Battle?


----------



## clu713

After using my Porte Cartes 4CC for about 9 months.. now I have to pay for shipping to send it back to them so they can fix these issues..


----------



## Spellwriter

DB mini Ltd edition w/pink trim in Costa Rica!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spellwriter said:


> DB mini Ltd edition w/pink trim in Costa Rica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081442


I adore this color! I'm bummed that this wasn't available when I bought mine (DB 27 as well, just in the steel gray!) or else I totally would've bought this! The leather and canvas on my gray one is so hardy that I can't imagine the pink one being any more prone to wear or color transfer. How has your experience been with this color so far?


----------



## Spellwriter

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I adore this color! I'm bummed that this wasn't available when I bought mine (DB 27 as well, just in the steel gray!) or else I totally would've bought this! The leather and canvas on my gray one is so hardy that I can't imagine the pink one being any more prone to wear or color transfer. How has your experience been with this color so far?




So far so good — I’ve only had it a few days but I’ve been schlepping it through airports and the jungle (well, not really but you get the idea) and it seems to be holding up. I really like the size too, I was surprised how small it seemed but it holds so much!


----------



## wendywyoung

Spellwriter said:


> DB mini Ltd edition w/pink trim in Costa Rica!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081442



May I ask how much did you purchase this bag for?  I would like to pick one up on Paris.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Spellwriter

wendywyoung said:


> May I ask how much did you purchase this bag for?  I would like to pick one up on Paris.  Thanks for your help



It was 625 euro tax-free, the medal, tassel etc not included.


----------



## bernz84

French segment on Faure Le Page:


----------



## Lukas62

Hi TPF-ers,
Ive just recently discovered this beautiful brand and hoping to purchase the Daily Battle tote in Paris next week.
1. Is it easily as purchasing it in-store as walk in customers? Or do i need to place the order prior?
2. How many sizes does it come in? (Sorry, if this has been answered)
TIA


----------



## Tryster0

Does FLP accept PayPal? My fraud protection always gets triggered by out of state/country purchases but going through PayPal seems to avoid this.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tryster0 said:


> Does FLP accept PayPal? My fraud protection always gets triggered by out of state/country purchases but going through PayPal seems to avoid this.


Yes, that's how I paid, my credit card without foreign transaction fees through PayPal!


----------



## quadmama

Lukas62 said:


> Hi TPF-ers,
> Ive just recently discovered this beautiful brand and hoping to purchase the Daily Battle tote in Paris next week.
> 1. Is it easily as purchasing it in-store as walk in customers? Or do i need to place the order prior?
> 2. How many sizes does it come in? (Sorry, if this has been answered)
> TIA



Hi, DB comes in 27, 32, 37 and 41 in various colors. I believe you can walk in and ask for the size and colors that you would like to purchase. However, it may be a good idea to e-mail the boutique to inquire the specific ones that you are looking for so they can put it aside for you or let you know when it will be back in stock. They are very good about e-mailing messages back, usually within a day or two. (May take longer over the weekend).


----------



## princesscathryn

Hi all,

I got my DB37 and a tassel few months back, love it and now I'm trying to get the caliber wallet! I contacted both FLP store and the one in Galeries Lafayette, to my surprise this time Galeries Lafayette replied my email very fast (in a few hours) and their shipping cost to US is 36 €, which is cheaper compared to 55 € in FLP store.

Here are the information and pictures I received from both stores. 

*  Portefeuille 8 CC CAL
This wallet is a vertical version with 8 credit cards gaps. It comes with Calibre (Gun) form in front of wallet. Also, it comes with coin from the back of wallet as well.  Its dimensions are 9 x 12,5 x 1 cm.
Its price is 360 € including taxes./ 300€ excluding taxes

I will go with Galeries Lafayette most likely. Hope everything goes well! Will update when I receive the package.


----------



## princesscathryn

I received the package today! It was so fast! Love it [emoji173]️


----------



## Kristoffer

I got that wallet and the Parade with the leather flap in green and monogram red last Christmas, I just love them! I wish they made backpacks.


----------



## bubbletrouble

Hi all, i love seeing all of your bags and learn more about your experience with FLP!
How long does it usually take them to respond? I emailed them over a day ago but haven’t gotten a reply yet.
Thanks!


----------



## Cicci783

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi all, i love seeing all of your bags and learn more about your experience with FLP!
> How long does it usually take them to respond? I emailed them over a day ago but haven’t gotten a reply yet.
> Thanks!


Following!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi all, i love seeing all of your bags and learn more about your experience with FLP!
> How long does it usually take them to respond? I emailed them over a day ago but haven’t gotten a reply yet.
> Thanks!


When I ordered a year ago, it could take them anywhere between 1-3 days to respond, especially if  you emailed over the weekend! Not sure if that's changed since then


----------



## bubbletrouble

bellebellebelle19 said:


> When I ordered a year ago, it could take them anywhere between 1-3 days to respond, especially if  you emailed over the weekend! Not sure if that's changed since then


Thank you Belle!
They must have had even more orders now.
Their IG rep told me to contact again in 3 days if i haven't heard from them.

By the way, does anyone know the email for the shop in Gallerie Lafayette?
Thanks!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Update:
They responded to me about 2 days later.
Then it was really quick to order, made payment, and it's going to ship soon.
Thanks again everyone for this incredibly helpful thread!


----------



## bubbletrouble

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Warning! Long review post ahead!
> 
> REVIEW, PART TWO: First Impressions & Comparisons
> 
> QUALITY:
> -Some slight flaws in my brand new bag. These are very minor, but I know some TPFers care about this so I wanted to share: some (removable) glue on the buckle, a loose thread, and a single tiny crack on the edge paint. Otherwise it looked good.
> -Canvas looks gorgeous! It's thicker, and holds its shape if you push the canvas in to make it secure and it holds that position pretty well. It's not as slouchy, and I prefer a slouchy look, but at least it's durable and has leather corners! I also really like the leather. It feels high quality and I'm kind of a leather snob hehe. The leather also feels super sturdy. I plan on using this as an everyday bag and I'm worried about stressing out the handles, but it does feel like the worst thing that would happen to it is the edge paint would crack, because the leather itself feels so quality.
> 
> 
> FEATURES:
> -The yellow looks more mustard-y in real life. The gray is also such a chameleon color. It looks dark in some lights but light in others! I like it. I'll post photos below showing how different the gray can look.
> -I like that the interior pocket has the crest imprinted on it; it's a nice detail. I don't like that it's a flat leather pocket because I don't wanna stretch out the leather by storing bulky things in it, but I've been keeping my metro pass and phone in it.
> -The lining is black fabric, which for me is OK because I organize everything in colorful SLGs and at least the black won't get show marks easily.
> 
> 
> WHAT FITS:
> See photo below of what I usually carry everyday. And then I can also fit a non-bulky sweater or my jean jacket on top.
> 
> 
> COMPARISON: (see photos below)
> -Sadly I don't own a Louis Vuitton Neverfull or a Goyard St Louis, but I'll compare it to the the Goyard Artois, LV Speedy B 25, and Longchamp Le Pliage SLH (small long handle).
> -The FLP canvas is the thickest. The canvas on the Artois was about the same thickness, and the Speedy had the thinnest canvas. I've seen the St Louis in person and its canvas is thinner and floppier than the Artois. LV and Goyard both slouch more. The FLP canvas glazing almost feels rubbery, while Goyard feels kinda plasticky and LV feels least coated.
> -My Daily Battle 27 fits more than the Speedy B because of the zip, though it's about the same since the Speedy is wider. Goyard Artois holds the most because it's biggest. I'll attach a closeup comparison photo of their canvases and a side by side comparison.
> -The leather on the Artois handles has softened so much that the handles don't  stand up anymore. The Artois leather handles are much thick than the FLP and I think just a bit nicer, but the FLP isn't bad!
> - I wonder if the same thing will happen to my FLP? And the leather on the Speedy is an entirely different kind of leather.
> -there's also a difference in dustbag quality. Goyard has the nicest dustbag, thick and soft fabric and a drawstring, LV has a thinner but nice dustbag but no drawstring, and the FLP has the least nice dustbag: thin fabric that feels like linen, but at least it's drawstring.
> -Also I'll compare the size of the LC SLH and my DB27 - they're very close in size, but since the LC is bigger and it holds more.
> 
> 
> Thanks all for putting up with my long posts!! I hope they help someone and if anyone wants to ask me anything else feel free!



Thank you for the fabulous review!
I plan to add the 27 down the road.
Is your Goyard Artois a PM?  
If you have time would you please do mod shots for both bags: DB27 and Artois PM, please?

Thank you again!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bubbletrouble said:


> Thank you for the fabulous review!
> I plan to add the 27 down the road.
> Is your Goyard Artois a PM?
> If you have time would you please do mod shots for both bags: DB27 and Artois PM, please?
> 
> Thank you again!


Hi! Glad it helped. Sorry for the wait, the Goyard actually belongs to my mom so I had to wait to take the pic. Here's a comparison shot - I had to prop the phone up on the ground so it's a bit of a distorted angle and the lighting is kinda bad, but I'm 5'6" and I hope this helps anyway  and yes it's a PM Artois!


----------



## bubbletrouble

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hi! Glad it helped. Sorry for the wait, the Goyard actually belongs to my mom so I had to wait to take the pic. Here's a comparison shot - I had to prop the phone up on the ground so it's a bit of a distorted angle and the lighting is kinda bad, but I'm 5'6" and I hope this helps anyway  and yes it's a PM Artois!


Thank you so much for taking your time to do this.
it helped a lot! 
I received my 32 zip and really love it!!
Would love to add a 27 in the future


----------



## vasthorizon

Hello, ladies.
I am a newcomer here on the forum.
I am male and my fiancee and I fell in love with FLP, coming from LV, Goyard, and Chanel.
I was wondering - do they have a catalogue where we can browse their collection?
I'm not sure what the first steps are in terms of ordering?
We are from Canada and are MAYBE taking a trip to Japan in December, but to be safe, maybe shipping from Paris would be best?


----------



## bubbletrouble

vasthorizon said:


> Hello, ladies.
> I am a newcomer here on the forum.
> I am male and my fiancee and I fell in love with FLP, coming from LV, Goyard, and Chanel.
> I was wondering - do they have a catalogue where we can browse their collection?
> I'm not sure what the first steps are in terms of ordering?
> We are from Canada and are MAYBE taking a trip to Japan in December, but to be safe, maybe shipping from Paris would be best?


Hi Vasthorizon,
Unfortunately they don't have a functional online website that we can browse.
They do have pictures and updates on their Facebook and Instagram accounts.
The only way to buy internationally at this point is to email their boutique in Paris directly.  It has been a very pleasant experience for me.  The email is boutique@faurelepage.com.
You contact them and express your interest in whatever items you like.  And if you're not sure of the name, just go on their instagram or facebook and copy the pictures to send them.  They will respond within 1-2 days.  Louise, the SA who has been corresponding with me is very helpful.  She always send me pictures of the items I am interested in and is very patient with all the questions.  She will send you sizes, prices, and colors as well.  Then  even send modeling shot of specific items when you ask.  Top notch service if you ask me.
Once you are sure of what to order, they will send you the confirmation and a link to pay with credit cards.
After payment is made, your item will be shipped via Fedex (usually) and should arrive no later than a week later.  My first tote was shipped last Friday and I received it this past Monday.  (from Paris to US).  Super super quick!
You can also re-read this thread and see all the bags/colors/prices people have posted.
(Keep in mind that they are about 7-8 hours ahead of North America, so response might be delayed).
One more thing to take note is shipping fees and custom duty in your country.  Shipping fee for me was about 90euros.  I have not received a bill for custom duty, but I expect it to come.
Hope that helped!


----------



## vasthorizon

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi Vasthorizon,
> Unfortunately they don't have a functional online website that we can browse...



Thank you! Very much appreciated!


----------



## dcfis

Hi Ladies, a husband here wanting to get something nice/unique for the wife birthday.  She has a neverfull she loves and this is similar so I think she will like it. I was all set with the boutique to buy the med battle and a pompan but I checked customs and if I just bought the purse it would be $30 over the kick in for customs taxes costing what the calculator said was almost $200. Does the boutique know about this? Do they sell for a bit lower or spread it out over multiple purchases? Seems so odd I buy vintage watches from europe and dont even worry about customs. I think I got a $75 bill on a stated 6K watch. 

Anyone delt with this lately? Obviously we are all here in this forum and could eat the tax but Im didnt get here by paying 25% sales tax.


----------



## cindy05

For those wondering about sizes here are some side by sides of my daily battle 37 next to my new goyard Artois mm. They are very close in size. The goyard is only slightly larger.


----------



## LukeBKK

Good evening,

I really wanted to get a piece on my last Paris trip but unfortunetly I couldn’t find the store.

Really too many impressions at Bon Marche and Lafayette - I it haha

At the moment am talking to my assigned Sa named HE at Lafayette. Thanks btw, as I wouldn’t have known of the mail without this forum. Much appreciated !

It seems the Pochette Zip 41 I would like to buy is discontinued and the biggest size they have recently is 37 (15.5x14.2 inch).

Pochette ZIP 33 / 39 390 euros / 480 euros
Enveloppe Express 550 euros
Express 34 / 36 1250 euros / 1400 euro

Does anyone knows how long the shipping to Asia takes? Am based in Bangkok.

Best,
Lukas


----------



## kevindigg

i'm so sorry for asking this noob question but i'm located in CAlifornia and would like to purchase a mens bifold wallet. does someone have access to a catalog and prices that I can look at and how do I go about contacting someone to purchase it?

I've already tried looking through the last 15 pages and it's just too much to read :/


----------



## mothbeast

Question about ordering from Galeries Lafayette - I've gathered that they may take longer to ship than buying from the Boutique. Once shipped how long has it taken your orders arrive in the US?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mothbeast said:


> Question about ordering from Galeries Lafayette - I've gathered that they may take longer to ship than buying from the Boutique. Once shipped how long has it taken your orders arrive in the US?


Honestly, a lot of people on this thread have been delighted with how fast their shipping was from the boutique, but my experience wasn't that great. I bought it a year ago and the shipping cost me €80, and it took so long. I think almost 3 weeks? I'm pretty sure Galeries has a similar/quicker shipping time and it costs half of what I paid, so it might be better to get from Galeries based on my experience. But everyone has had different experiences!


----------



## Sdosanjh

bernz84 said:


> Not sure if I count, but I bought my 37 in Summer 2016 and 41 in Spring 2017. Both have held up great! I use the 41 almost everyday and the canvas and leather are perfect!
> 
> I will say that I have some cracking on the glazing, but this is because I don't rotate my bags and I carry very heavy items. It doesn't bother me as I don't feel it hurts the durability of the bag itself. I also don't like to baby my bags. I know that the boutique will reglaze your bag for free, although you would need to ship the bag yourself.
> 
> I was deciding between getting Faure Le Page and Goyard, but I'm glad I got the FLP instead. I think I'd be babying my Goyard too much, worrying about holes in the corners, etc.



Hi!  I am on the fence between the 37 and 41.  I also don't baby my bags and would be lugging it around a lot on a daily basis (laptop, water bottle, etc) and I also travel frequently and would want to use it as my carry-on (I check my luggage) so it would need to fit a back up pair of clothes, a book and laptop, etc..  Given this purpose, do you think the 41 is a better choice per your experience with both?
Thanks in advance for your time!


----------



## Sdosanjh

luciwhitcar said:


> I placed my order Thursday of last week (4/26) with Louise from the boutique and received my order Tuesday (5/2) in North Carolina. I am SO pleased with my purchases, will definitely add to my collection in the future. My collection of handbags mostly consist of LV and one Gucci bag. I was just about to purchase Goyard when I stumbled on Faure Le Page and I’m so thankful. I’m tired of seeing the same bag everywhere I go and Goyard is quickly becoming in the category.
> View attachment 4055004
> 
> My new lovelies!


So gorgeous!  Is this the Paris Blue with yellow edging, or another combination?  Also is it the 37 or 41?  What size is this pouchette and have you found it to work well for your purpose?


----------



## Sdosanjh

Hello,

I apologize as I'm sure these questions have been answered numerous times on this thread but I can't seem to find the answers I am looking for and would appreciate any advice!

1) . I am debating between the DB 37 or 41.  I travel alot for work (typically check in luggage but always like to have a back-up outfit in my bag in case my luggage gets lost), and also need to lug around a macbook air and work files (and a book and water bottle).  Would you think the 41 would be better for all these purposes or do you think it is too big for daily use?

2) . Is the 41 as structured as the 37?

3) . For those who opted for the yellow edging, has it held up well over time?  I've heard it cracks more frequently, but how about dirt?  I don't baby my bags and am concerned the yellow might show dirt more easily or can it be wiped down easily?

4) . I am on the fence between some of the colors.  I"m really feeling the Paris Blue these days, and also like the Steel Gray and the Walnut.  I've seen some variations with the yellow edging being very subtle and only on the strap, whereas in other pictures it is also on bottom (sides more).  Is there a difference with the color

5) . Finally, have you found an insert that you love and that works well?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## mothbeast

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Honestly, a lot of people on this thread have been delighted with how fast their shipping was from the boutique, but my experience wasn't that great. I bought it a year ago and the shipping cost me €80, and it took so long. I think almost 3 weeks? I'm pretty sure Galeries has a similar/quicker shipping time and it costs half of what I paid, so it might be better to get from Galeries based on my experience. But everyone has had different experiences!



The experience with Galeries has been good. I contacted them & the boutique in June about getting the holster. It was sold out but I heard back on 7-25. It went out via chronopost on 7-30 and I got it today 8-1. They use Fedex express delivery in the US w/no signature required. The only difference with the packaging is that Galeries uses a lot of anti-theft packaging on the box, printed tape and heavy duty straps that you have to cut.  It came with a paper bag, the care card and the receipt in an envelope.


----------



## Swagdaddy

Helllo Everyone. How many of you in the USA have had to pay custom duties? And how much?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Sdosanjh said:


> Hello,
> 
> I apologize as I'm sure these questions have been answered numerous times on this thread but I can't seem to find the answers I am looking for and would appreciate any advice!
> 
> 1) . I am debating between the DB 37 or 41.  I travel alot for work (typically check in luggage but always like to have a back-up outfit in my bag in case my luggage gets lost), and also need to lug around a macbook air and work files (and a book and water bottle).  Would you think the 41 would be better for all these purposes or do you think it is too big for daily use?
> 
> 2) . Is the 41 as structured as the 37?
> 
> 3) . For those who opted for the yellow edging, has it held up well over time?  I've heard it cracks more frequently, but how about dirt?  I don't baby my bags and am concerned the yellow might show dirt more easily or can it be wiped down easily?
> 
> 4) . I am on the fence between some of the colors.  I"m really feeling the Paris Blue these days, and also like the Steel Gray and the Walnut.  I've seen some variations with the yellow edging being very subtle and only on the strap, whereas in other pictures it is also on bottom (sides more).  Is there a difference with the color
> 
> 5) . Finally, have you found an insert that you love and that works well?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Other members have written about 41 being good to lug around items for travel, but if it's just work items like files and a laptop, then 37 should be enough. 

The canvas is not very structured at all - an insert would create structure if that's what you prefer. Any insert should be good (like ones used by Goyard and LV lovers), but I've never used one so I can't recommend any. 

Tbh my edge paint is super cracked and it's the gray color but it doesn't bother me! The gray paint doesn't show cracks as much and I'm sure the yellow would. But I don't own the yellow so I can't say for sure.

That's all I'm able to answer! Good luck!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Swagdaddy said:


> Helllo Everyone. How many of you in the USA have had to pay custom duties? And how much?


All overseas online orders totaling over 800USD will be charged customs duties. Not sure on the percentage but you can find it on government websites I'm sure!


----------



## Swagdaddy

bellebellebelle19 said:


> All overseas online orders totaling over 800USD will be charged customs duties. Not sure on the percentage but you can find it on government websites I'm sure!


Perfect, thanks! As if I needed more reasons to spoil myself


----------



## bebe8881

Hi TPFs,
I am contemplating hard on getting my first FLP when I go to Tokyo in a few weeks.
Anyone can advise on the prices for the Daily Battle, Carry On and Parade prices there?


----------



## bella89

Does anyone have both the Daily Battle and either the Goyard Artois or LV Neverfull and have a preference to which one they prefer more?  I saw a few people post comparison pictures, but no one has really spoken about preference that I can see.  I am not a big bag person but for school and running around I find that I really do need a tote and end up using my reusable Acme bags more often than not.  I want to get one good tote that will last me awhile and I'm pretty torn between all three.  I know there's large price differences between them, so that's not really the deciding factor, as I don't mind paying more if it's worth it.  I also know that the Artois has a zipper, which is a plus, but not necessary.  I think there's a Le Page with a zipper, actually?  I only saw the Daily Battle in person once and I didn't want to go trailing after the girl to inquire about her handbag.  So if you could pick only one of the three, what would you do?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bella89 said:


> Does anyone have both the Daily Battle and either the Goyard Artois or LV Neverfull and have a preference to which one they prefer more?  I saw a few people post comparison pictures, but no one has really spoken about preference that I can see.  I am not a big bag person but for school and running around I find that I really do need a tote and end up using my reusable Acme bags more often than not.  I want to get one good tote that will last me awhile and I'm pretty torn between all three.  I know there's large price differences between them, so that's not really the deciding factor, as I don't mind paying more if it's worth it.  I also know that the Artois has a zipper, which is a plus, but not necessary.  I think there's a Le Page with a zipper, actually?  I only saw the Daily Battle in person once and I didn't want to go trailing after the girl to inquire about her handbag.  So if you could pick only one of the three, what would you do?


I have the Daily Battle 26 and compared it to the Artois! I prefer the DB, and even prefer it to the Neverfull (which I don't have). Mine is so hardy; I stuff it to the extreme and the only wear is the edge paint on the handles. The leather trim isn't even scuffed, and the canvas is immaculate! 

I prefer an open tote for work because you can stuff more in it, haha. I live in NYC and never had a problem with safety, because when I'm walking around the handles are usually shortened so I carry it on the crook of my arm very close to my body. I think the adjustable handles make it win over the Neverfull; it's just awesome having options as a commuter. Sometimes I wanna go handbag for after-hours chic style, and sometimes I'm lugging so much around that I really need it to be shoulder carry. If it's lengthened to shoulder carry, I kind of just pull the bag forward to hold it a little more in front of me and fold the canvas in. I don't think I would take it abroad as a tourist in a foreign country, but I feel safe using jt in familiar stomping grounds where I know how to act and be vigilant  

I do love the look of a cinched open tote like the Neverfull, but the DB sides fold in and stay folded as long as it isn't filled to the brim so it's basically the same with the added plus of adjustable handles.

As for the Artois, I prefer having space over having a zipper. I've never had a problem with the DB toppling over and everything spilling out either. Goyard leather is more lush, but the canvas is stiffer in the Artois at least, and I like the floppies canvas in the DB.

Let me know if you have any questions! And let us know what you decide regardless of which brand you choose


----------



## bella89

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have the Daily Battle 26 and compared it to the Artois! I prefer the DB, and even prefer it to the Neverfull (which I don't have). Mine is so hardy; I stuff it to the extreme and the only wear is the edge paint on the handles. The leather trim isn't even scuffed, and the canvas is immaculate!
> 
> I prefer an open tote for work because you can stuff more in it, haha. I live in NYC and never had a problem with safety, because when I'm walking around the handles are usually shortened so I carry it on the crook of my arm very close to my body. I think the adjustable handles make it win over the Neverfull; it's just awesome having options as a commuter. Sometimes I wanna go handbag for after-hours chic style, and sometimes I'm lugging so much around that I really need it to be shoulder carry. If it's lengthened to shoulder carry, I kind of just pull the bag forward to hold it a little more in front of me and fold the canvas in. I don't think I would take it abroad as a tourist in a foreign country, but I feel safe using jt in familiar stomping grounds where I know how to act and be vigilant
> 
> I do love the look of a cinched open tote like the Neverfull, but the DB sides fold in and stay folded as long as it isn't filled to the brim so it's basically the same with the added plus of adjustable handles.
> 
> As for the Artois, I prefer having space over having a zipper. I've never had a problem with the DB toppling over and everything spilling out either. Goyard leather is more lush, but the canvas is stiffer in the Artois at least, and I like the floppies canvas in the DB.
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions! And let us know what you decide regardless of which brand you choose



Thanks so much for your help!  My mother has a Neverfull and the Goyard St. Louis so I have held them/used them when I carried her bags, but I know I would want the Artois over the St. Louis.  I'm just such not a tote person that I don't even know if I need a zipper.  Would the Daily Battle handle having a computer and a text book inside, as well as a few other items like a pencil case?   I would not use the tote on days I need all my textbooks and computer.  Now that I'm in my second year of law school I don't need to carry my bookbag every day (yay!) so I would like to find a bag that would be a nice substitute and hold up well.  I take care of my bags and I live on the East coast like you (outside Philly vs. NYC), so you know the kind-of weather we get here.  I'm not planning on taking the bag hiking, rather probably from my car to class or the bookstore, or to the law office where I clerk.  I know that I could put both items in the Neverfull but the straps will dig in painfully if I try.  I mean, I know it will be heavy either way, but the straps on the DB look wider so the weight may be distributed a bit better?  Do you have any insight regarding this?

My one other fear is that the Neverfull has the straps that hang down and my mom's Neverfull was actually destroyed when she was going to court one day.  Security yanked on the straps and ripped them right off and it can't be fixed.  So that's another thing I'm thinking about and makes me view the Artrois or DB in a better light because there's not all those dangly bits.  The other thing I saw some people address in the LV forum is perhaps it's not the best idea to carry something with identifiable logos in a professional work setting, but that's not really a concern of mine having seen the bags my employer and fellow students carry.  Granted, I don't know if I want to be that flashy with a tote.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bella89 said:


> Thanks so much for your help!  My mother has a Neverfull and the Goyard St. Louis so I have held them/used them when I carried her bags, but I know I would want the Artois over the St. Louis.  I'm just such not a tote person that I don't even know if I need a zipper.  Would the Daily Battle handle having a computer and a text book inside, as well as a few other items like a pencil case?   I would not use the tote on days I need all my textbooks and computer.  Now that I'm in my second year of law school I don't need to carry my bookbag every day (yay!) so I would like to find a bag that would be a nice substitute and hold up well.  I take care of my bags and I live on the East coast like you (outside Philly vs. NYC), so you know the kind-of weather we get here.  I'm not planning on taking the bag hiking, rather probably from my car to class or the bookstore, or to the law office where I clerk.  I know that I could put both items in the Neverfull but the straps will dig in painfully if I try.  I mean, I know it will be heavy either way, but the straps on the DB look wider so the weight may be distributed a bit better?  Do you have any insight regarding this?
> 
> My one other fear is that the Neverfull has the straps that hang down and my mom's Neverfull was actually destroyed when she was going to court one day.  Security yanked on the straps and ripped them right off and it can't be fixed.  So that's another thing I'm thinking about and makes me view the Artrois or DB in a better light because there's not all those dangly bits.  The other thing I saw some people address in the LV forum is perhaps it's not the best idea to carry something with identifiable logos in a professional work setting, but that's not really a concern of mine having seen the bags my employer and fellow students carry.  Granted, I don't know if I want to be that flashy with a tote.


In my experience mine has been so so sturdy!! Mine's the mini size so I've never put a laptop or textbook in it, but I have put books and folders and lunch and a steel water bottle in it (way more than it really fits - my bag sometimes literally overflows) and it's held up fine! I'm pretty sure I've read other members use their bigger totes for travel and one member even uses hers to tote her Birkin for travel! I think the 37 would be a good size for fitting what you want.

I've nevernl noticed a problem with it digging in on my shoulder or it slipping, but I more often carry it in the crook of my arm, and that does tend to leave red marks. The only sad thing is when I use it in the rain, stuff on the inside could wet  I have to be hold it carefully to me in bad weather, and that might be a plus for the Artois with its zipper. I do walk about a mile though - it should be fine if you're dashing from your car into a building!

I've only ever seen one FLP bag around in NYC, so I quite like that and it does prevent awkward questions at work since no one knows the brand.

Hopefully someone who owns the bigger totes can chime in on sturdiness, what fits inside, and straps! Excited to see what you choose


----------



## Swagdaddy

Paid Friday, shipped today, comes tomorrow morning. Can't wait!


----------



## mochaccino

bella89 said:


> Does anyone have both the Daily Battle and either the Goyard Artois or LV Neverfull and have a preference to which one they prefer more?  I want to get one good tote that will last me awhile and I'm pretty torn between all three.  So if you could pick only one of the three, what would you do?



I'm not a fan of the open tote, so if it's between Daily Battle, Artois, or Neverfull I would choose the Artois. 
I have the Daily Battle Zip, which I got instead of the Artois simply because I didn't want to wait for the monogram (at the time that was compulsory). 

For work I've put a MacBook Pro 13" inside with some notebooks; the reinforced bottom is quite sturdy and the bag has held up admirably in the rain. I will note that this particular bag had peeling resin on one handle (forgot when it started but I had it for about 3 years now). It might be due to friction from repeatedly wearing the handles over thick wool coats, but I just snip the peeled parts off. If this might bother you, Goyard handles have held up much better for me.


----------



## quality_luv

Hi everyone, 

I joined purse forum specifically for this thread b/c I'm obsessed w/ FLP's quality, quirkiness, and anonymity. I know the thread talks primarily about the Daily Battle tote. However, I am curious has anyone purchased the parade soft (non-chain) or the new Carry-on Blason tote?

I need a cross-strap for a trip and can't decide between these two FLP options.


----------



## quadmama

Swagdaddy said:


> Helllo Everyone. How many of you in the USA have had to pay custom duties? And how much?



Hi, you are allowed $800 exemption and the duty is 9%. If you order your items from the boutique, you will get an invoice from Fedex about a couple weeks after you have receive the package. You can pay over the phone, online or mail.


----------



## quadmama

bella89 said:


> Does anyone have both the Daily Battle and either the Goyard Artois or LV Neverfull and have a preference to which one they prefer more?  I saw a few people post comparison pictures, but no one has really spoken about preference that I can see.  I am not a big bag person but for school and running around I find that I really do need a tote and end up using my reusable Acme bags more often than not.  I want to get one good tote that will last me awhile and I'm pretty torn between all three.  I know there's large price differences between them, so that's not really the deciding factor, as I don't mind paying more if it's worth it.  I also know that the Artois has a zipper, which is a plus, but not necessary.  I think there's a Le Page with a zipper, actually?  I only saw the Daily Battle in person once and I didn't want to go trailing after the girl to inquire about her handbag.  So if you could pick only one of the three, what would you do?



Hi, I have a DB 32 in steel gray, Goyard Artois in black (the small size), and Neverfull MM in monogram. My preference would be Neverfull MM, DB 32 then the Artois. But I would pick DB 32 if I can only have one. The reason for the Neverfull being slight ahead of the DB is simply it would be easier for any repair since there are plenty of LV stores in the US. I love using my DB and not see too many of them on the street. I think DB would be a great choice if you are looking for a solid tote that is fairly unique.


----------



## quadmama

quality_luv said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I joined purse forum specifically for this thread b/c I'm obsessed w/ FLP's quality, quirkiness, and anonymity. I know the thread talks primarily about the Daily Battle tote. However, I am curious has anyone purchased the parade soft (non-chain) or the new Carry-on Blason tote?
> 
> I need a cross-strap for a trip and can't decide between these two FLP options.



Hi, I tried on both the Parade soft in two sizes and the new Carry-on at the boutique in Taipei this spring as I was also looking for a cross body bag for travel. I thought the Parade soft is a bit formal and the petite size looked much better than the bigger one, but it doesn't fit much even though I have been dreaming about trying the Parade soft for months. The new Carry-on 20 looks nicer than 26 (not sure of the exact size) and I think it may be enough for a travel piece. Although the newer version has a much larger logo in the front and I personally prefer the order model so I left the store empty-handed.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Really really curious about their trunks: 

Might be tempted to get back into FLP because of this! I think I'll ask about the details and share with you all!


----------



## GiGiHM

Hello all. This is my first post and am hoping to get some help/advice. My FLP Daily Battle 32 arrived today. I had also ordered a Ruban and letter. I plan on ordering more Rubans and medals soon ( they were out of stock on some and I am on list). I assumed that you could change out the Ruban and/or Medals when you wanted to change up the look of the bag. My bag arrived with the Ruban and letter already attached to bag, not in separate storage box. When I contacted my SA she said they never send Ruban in its box when ordered with bag and that it is attached with glue (?!) so the screw doesn’t fall off. This makes no sense to me at all....how are you supposed to change out your Ruban if it’s “permanently” on the bag. Has anyone else had this experience? The whole point of accessories is that you can change/mix/match etc. I have emailed back but no response, although I think they may have closed for the day. Can anyone tell me how to change the letter/ medal on their Ruban. I know it can be done but can’t figure it out. I have to say that my experience with the main FLP boutique has been ok but not like other luxury brands I purchase from.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Really really curious about their trunks:
> 
> Might be tempted to get back into FLP because of this! I think I'll ask about the details and share with you all!



Apparently this is just a watch case haha.


----------



## mothbeast

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4173629
> View attachment 4173630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all. This is my first post and am hoping to get some help/advice. My FLP Daily Battle 32 arrived today. I had also ordered a Ruban and letter. I plan on ordering more Rubans and medals soon ( they were out of stock on some and I am on list). I assumed that you could change out the Ruban and/or Medals when you wanted to change up the look of the bag. My bag arrived with the Ruban and letter already attached to bag, not in separate storage box. When I contacted my SA she said they never send Ruban in its box when ordered with bag and that it is attached with glue (?!) so the screw doesn’t fall off. This makes no sense to me at all....how are you supposed to change out your Ruban if it’s “permanently” on the bag. Has anyone else had this experience? The whole point of accessories is that you can change/mix/match etc. I have emailed back but no response, although I think they may have closed for the day. Can anyone tell me how to change the letter/ medal on their Ruban. I know it can be done but can’t figure it out. I have to say that my experience with the main FLP boutique has been ok but not like other luxury brands I purchase from.  Thanks everyone!


The d ring that holds the charm on is removable. If you look at the top where the straight section goes through the leather you'll see two small holes on the outside. Find something small to push into one of the holes and you can pop out the straight piece. It's got a spring in it so it should compress a little bit and then separate from the bottom of the d ring.


----------



## GiGiHM

mothbeast said:


> The d ring that holds the charm on is removable. If you look at the top where the straight section goes through the leather you'll see two small holes on the outside. Find something small to push into one of the holes and you can pop out the straight piece. It's got a spring in it so it should compress a little bit and then separate from the bottom of the d ring.


Thank you so much!


----------



## joyoflife646

New to FLP. Live in NYC. Was curious whether it would be cheaper to buy from the boutique via email and pay for shipping + customs or to have my friend get my items for me upon her return from Paris. Not sure about the tax in Paris and whether there would be other fees I’m not aware of. Thanks in advance for helping a newbie out!


----------



## BB8

Been flip-flopping between getting a Goyard or getting this, and I think I've made the right decision. Just received her yesterday, and already brought her out today. I am very happy with my decision, as this is more under the radar than Goyard, and the quality is exceptional. I don't foresee this having the same canvas cracking issues I've heard about on Goyards (on the St. Louis, anyway).  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## luciwhitcar

Sdosanjh said:


> So gorgeous!  Is this the Paris Blue with yellow edging, or another combination?  Also is it the 37 or 41?  What size is this pouchette and have you found it to work well for your purpose?


Hi - this is the grey on grey option with yellow edging.  The size is 41, I believe the pouchette is the 19? I'll look to double check.  Love the pouchette, the size is perfect for holding lipgloss etc in my purse and also as a little wristlet for my phone and credit cards when going out in the evening and a bigger bag isn't necessary.


----------



## mothbeast

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Apparently this is just a watch case haha.


that's too bad. it's really cute. What I'd love to see is another women's purse that is not as structured as the Calibres and doesn't have a giant logo like the new Carryons. Or something unisex like a small messenger.


----------



## anika913

Hi, I've been contemplating on my second FLP purchase. I have a Carry On 20 which I purchased on my trip to Paris back in 2017. I'm eyeing either the DB27 in Sable Chaud or the Zipped DB32 in Taupe.

DB27 in Sable Chaud - with respect to size, I believe this is very similar to a Neverfull PM and a little smaller than a small Longchamp tote. I have a MM which I find quite big as I don't normally carry so much on a daily basis. I think the size would be a good but not sure if I'd like another open tote. Would anyone know how the size of the DB27 is compared to a Carry on 20? Also, how delicate and high maintenance is the Sable Chaud material? I've never owned a light colored bag and this might be very difficult to maintain specially with the inside visible to all

Zipped DB32 in Taupe - I've read very few but all positive comments about this model.. owners saying that this has become their staple bag and has completely forgotten about their other totes.  I love the Taupe color. Unfortunately, it's not available for the regular DB. I also like that it has a zipper but this might be too big for me. The top part might be too stiff as well. I personally prefer unstructured bags.


----------



## camhabib

Thinking about picking a FLP piece up as a gift for someone but have little to no experience with the brand. Are there any retailers in the USA or do I have to get it shipped from outside the country (and if so from who)? Any help would be super appreciated, thanks!


----------



## BB8

camhabib said:


> Thinking about picking a FLP piece up as a gift for someone but have little to no experience with the brand. Are there any retailers in the USA or do I have to get it shipped from outside the country (and if so from who)? Any help would be super appreciated, thanks!


No boutiques in the U.S.: their home base is in Paris.  (Although, you could probably buy preloved in the U.S.)  You can send an email to them expressing your interest/what you are looking for, and, from my experience, they are pretty responsive.  Everything is done online/via email.  If you have not already, I recommend you check their official sites on social media (Instagram and Facebook) where you can see photos, as well as their contact info.  Good luck! [emoji4]


----------



## 2manybags

Does anyone use a purse organizer for their daily battle? Which one do you recommend? Thanks!


----------



## GiGiHM

2manybags said:


> Does anyone use a purse organizer for their daily battle? Which one do you recommend? Thanks!


This is a great question. I have been looking for one for my Daily Battle 32. I am thinking one of the Maitai Collection inserts might work. I have emailed her and will let you know.


----------



## Imke

Can anybody tell me how the straps of the daily battle compare to the ones on the LV Neverfull? I find the straps on the NF too short for me, especially if wearing a thick coat. Being able to change the length of the straps is the reason I'm considering this bag, so I hope it can adjust to longer than the NF.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Imke said:


> Can anybody tell me how the straps of the daily battle compare to the ones on the LV Neverfull? I find the straps on the NF too short for me, especially if wearing a thick coat. Being able to change the length of the straps is the reason I'm considering this bag, so I hope it can adjust to longer than the NF.


It definitely can! You can email them to ask the longest strap drop setting measurements, or if you tell us the size you're eyeing maybe someone on the forum who has one can tell you?


----------



## Imke

bellebellebelle19 said:


> It definitely can! You can email them to ask the longest strap drop setting measurements, or if you tell us the size you're eyeing maybe someone on the forum who has one can tell you?



I'm eyeing the 37. Possibly the 41, but I bet if the 37 fits, the 41 will also. 
If one of you has a minute to measure, it would be much appreciated. [emoji5] 
It's pretty difficult finding info on this bag, there's only so few videos online and I haven't found many blogs that talk about it. Even less for the other bags from this brand. It's a shame, what I've seen is so pretty!
I'll probably have to take a weekend trip to Paris soon. [emoji28]


----------



## GiGiHM

Imke said:


> Can anybody tell me how the straps of the daily battle compare to the ones on the LV Neverfull? I find the straps on the NF too short for me, especially if wearing a thick coat. Being able to change the length of the straps is the reason I'm considering this bag, so I hope it can adjust to longer than the NF.


I have a Daily Battle 32 in Sable Chaud. The adjustable straps are one of my favorite things about this bag! The Daily Battle straps have 17 holes (FLP was founded in 1717). I just measured the drop on the longest setting and it is 26.5cm/10.5 inches. The LV Neverfull MM is about 21.5cm/8.25 inches. I hope this helps


----------



## Imke

GiGiHM said:


> I have a Daily Battle 32 in Sable Chaud. The adjustable straps are one of my favorite things about this bag! The Daily Battle straps have 17 holes (FLP was founded in 1717). I just measured the drop on the longest setting and it is 26.5cm/10.5 inches. The LV Neverfull MM is about 21.5cm/8.25 inches. I hope this helps [emoji2]


Thank you so much! This helps a lot. Now I just have to figure out if that's enough, sound like it is. I have a tote at home I can compare to those measurements.
The correlation between the founding year and the number of holes is awesome.
Then I just have to decide on color and size. [emoji1]


----------



## GiGiHM

Imke said:


> I'm eyeing the 37. Possibly the 41, but I bet if the 37 fits, the 41 will also.
> If one of you has a minute to measure, it would be much appreciated. [emoji5]
> It's pretty difficult finding info on this bag, there's only so few videos online and I haven't found many blogs that talk about it. Even less for the other bags from this brand. It's a shame, what I've seen is so pretty!
> I'll probably have to take a weekend trip to Paris soon. [emoji28]



I have a DB 32. It is perfect size tote for running around every day. The 37 is a good size if you are using for work. The 41 is quite large and a good bag for travel. If you email the main boutique they will send you pictures of an SA wearing each size bag which is really helpful


----------



## Imke

GiGiHM said:


> I have a DB 32. It is perfect size tote for running around every day. The 37 is a good size if you are using for work. The 41 is quite large and a good bag for travel. If you email the main boutique they will send you pictures of an SA wearing each size bag which is really helpful [emoji2]


I would primarily use it for work, the 37 is probably the smartest option. 
Because I like a few of the colours a lot, getting one in the 41 also, would be justifiable. I like to travel. [emoji28]


----------



## GiGiHM

Imke said:


> Thank you so much! This helps a lot. Now I just have to figure out if that's enough, sound like it is. I have a tote at home I can compare to those measurements.
> The correlation between the founding year and the number of holes is awesome.
> Then I just have to decide on color and size. [emoji1]


Yes, love the detail with the 17 holes! I am also super impressed with the quality. The hardest part is picking color and size!


----------



## inspiremecat

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie and it's my first time posting. I have been following this thread and everyone's comments have been so helpful so thank you! I was able to narrow down on what I really liked, and recently   picked up the DB27 in pink and Petite parade soft in yellow/grey and I am so in love! Thanks for letting me share my purchases, I am so impressed with the quality of the bags, and the service at the boutique!


----------



## GiGiHM

inspiremecat said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie and it's my first time posting. I have been following this thread and everyone's comments have been so helpful so thank you! I was able to narrow down on what I really liked, and recently   picked up the DB27 in pink and Petite parade soft in yellow/grey and I am so in love! Thanks for letting me share my purchases, I am so impressed with the quality of the bags, and the service at the boutique!
> View attachment 4192628
> View attachment 4192629


Beautiful choices! The limited edition pink on the DB is so lovely.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

inspiremecat said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie and it's my first time posting. I have been following this thread and everyone's comments have been so helpful so thank you! I was able to narrow down on what I really liked, and recently   picked up the DB27 in pink and Petite parade soft in yellow/grey and I am so in love! Thanks for letting me share my purchases, I am so impressed with the quality of the bags, and the service at the boutique!
> View attachment 4192628
> View attachment 4192629


Awesome choices!! The parade is so pretty and the DB27 is such a great size! If I didn't already have it in gray, I would be so tempted to get it in that same gorgeous color combo. I love your pink ruban with it too!!


----------



## Juilletdix

2manybags said:


> Does anyone use a purse organizer for their daily battle? Which one do you recommend? Thanks!



I use one from JennyKrafts that I got on Etsy. It also fits in my Le Pliage. This one is not terribly well made, so I can’t really recommend it. But I think any organizer that works in a Le Pliage would work.


----------



## inspiremecat

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Awesome choices!! The parade is so pretty and the DB27 is such a great size! If I didn't already have it in gray, I would be so tempted to get it in that same gorgeous color combo. I love your pink ruban with it too!!


Thank you!! Grey is so beautiful too (and probably more practical for all seasons wear!)
I got lucky that the pink color was available at the boutique that day!


----------



## inspiremecat

GiGiHM said:


> Beautiful choices! The limited edition pink on the DB is so lovely.


Thank you! The pink has been on my mind for a long time so I was so happy that it was available!


----------



## Imke

Imke said:


> I would primarily use it for work, the 37 is probably the smartest option.
> Because I like a few of the colours a lot, getting one in the 41 also, would be justifiable. I like to travel. [emoji28]


Picking colour and size is even tougher than I thought! I'm pretty sure I'm going to got with the 37 now and might get the 41 later on. Or just get the 41, I don't have to pack it full when I use it? Ugh, so difficult. 
I also want to buy a pochette for the bag. Maybe both, the 19 and the 29. Those seem like useful sizes for either sized bag. 
I've narrowed the colours down to the green and the steel grey. But I don't know which steel grey I'm leaning towards, with the grey or the black leather. I like both in a few pictures, and in some I don't. And then I have to decide if I want the yellow edging. 
How did you all manage to decide?  [emoji28]


----------



## Imke

Has anyone seen the Daily Battle they are talking about here? It says it has a leather bottom, the only bags I find via Google with that name also have the gun pouch application on the front. I've also seen one or two without, bit I don't know if it was just a picture from the other side. I asked for a photo of the bag which I am waiting for at the moment but maybe one of you know?


----------



## Imke

Imke said:


> Has anyone seen the Daily Battle they are talking about here? It says it has a leather bottom, the only bags I find via Google with that name also have the gun pouch application on the front. I've also seen one or two without, bit I don't know if it was just a picture from the other side. I asked for a photo of the bag which I am waiting for at the moment but maybe one of you know?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4197268


Apparently the Battle Ready is an older limited edition an doesn't exist anymore. 
Now I asked for order a daily battle 37 in empire green with a Pochette 29 in empire green and a Pochette 19 in steel grey. 
Can't wait!


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

inspiremecat said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie and it's my first time posting. I have been following this thread and everyone's comments have been so helpful so thank you! I was able to narrow down on what I really liked, and recently   picked up the DB27 in pink and Petite parade soft in yellow/grey and I am so in love! Thanks for letting me share my purchases, I am so impressed with the quality of the bags, and the service at the boutique!
> View attachment 4192628
> View attachment 4192629



Hi I’m absolutely in love with your parade bag. If you don’t mind me asking how much was it?


----------



## inspiremecat

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Hi I’m absolutely in love with your parade bag. If you don’t mind me asking how much was it?



Thank you! The petite parade (smaller version of the parade soft) was $1400 Euros including VAT. I believe the VAT refund is around 9-10% in France. There are so many color choices, with their regular beautiful array of colors for the leather flap matching the colors of the scale pattern, or with the yellow leather flap with all of their color combinations.


----------



## Joyce Swift

bubbletrouble said:


> Thank you so much for taking your time to do this.
> it helped a lot!
> I received my 32 zip and really love it!!
> Would love to add a 27 in the future



Hi! I signed up to the forum today to get more info about the DB 32 zip.  When you have time can you please do mod shots for the zip? Thank you so much.


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Does anyone have any petit parade bags that they could model?


----------



## Imke

It's here and I think it's so pretty! Really glad I went with the empire green bag. I also like how it matches my new coin purse. Can you tell green is my Favorite colour? [emoji16]
And now I know I want to get the 41 in steel grey at some point as well.


----------



## lisaroberts

Imke said:


> It's here and I think it's so pretty! Really glad I went with the empire green bag. I also like how it matches my new coin purse. Can you tell green is my Favorite colour? [emoji16]
> And now I know I want to get the 41 in steel grey at some point as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204021
> View attachment 4204022



Beautiful!


----------



## hb925

Imke said:


> It's here and I think it's so pretty! Really glad I went with the empire green bag. I also like how it matches my new coin purse. Can you tell green is my Favorite colour? [emoji16]
> And now I know I want to get the 41 in steel grey at some point as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204021
> View attachment 4204022


So pretty! The coin purse is adorable as well.


----------



## Imke

cj0617 said:


> So pretty! The coin purse is adorable as well.





lisaroberts said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks! I can't wait to take them to work tomorrow.


----------



## StephenS93

Just purchased my wife a 41 DB in steel grey (preowned but in excellent condition) but I am debating on taking the $150 hit and returning it and ordering new along with one of the medals with her initial, do you all think that’s a better plan? Also what are the medals called?


----------



## Butterflyweed

Just purchased my FLP in Steel grey! Love it!


----------



## riquita

Butterflyweed said:


> Just purchased my FLP in Steel grey! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223038


It's gorgeous! What size is this? Also,  do you mind telling us the price? I am thinking of adding a sister to my Ivresse red from 2016, and I know the price has increased.  Thank you.  
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Butterflyweed

riquita said:


> It's gorgeous! What size is this? Also,  do you mind telling us the price? I am thinking of adding a sister to my Ivresse red from 2016, and I know the price has increased.  Thank you.
> Enjoy your bag!



Hi, it’s The DailyBattle 32, its 675€ + 95€ Shipping, I paid $900+ in dollars ,ordered it online, arrive within 4-5 days.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

StephenS93 said:


> Just purchased my wife a 41 DB in steel grey (preowned but in excellent condition) but I am debating on taking the $150 hit and returning it and ordering new along with one of the medals with her initial, do you all think that’s a better plan? Also what are the medals called?


I don't think it matters if it's pre-loved or not! After 14 straight months of wearing mine to work every day, the only wear is on the edge paint on the handles, and the leather has softened and smoothed out a bit. If the handles look good in pictures, I'd use the $150 for a medal! I can't remember their name for their charms, but the leather tab that you use to attach the charms to the bag is called the ruban. I think you can find the names of the charms back in this thread, or on their Instagram  very sweet of you to give this to her!


----------



## Imke

Butterflyweed said:


> Just purchased my FLP in Steel grey! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223038


LOVE the steel grey! Such a great bag!


----------



## StephenS93

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I don't think it matters if it's pre-loved or not! After 14 straight months of wearing mine to work every day, the only wear is on the edge paint on the handles, and the leather has softened and smoothed out a bit. If the handles look good in pictures, I'd use the $150 for a medal! I can't remember their name for their charms, but the leather tab that you use to attach the charms to the bag is called the ruban. I think you can find the names of the charms back in this thread, or on their Instagram  very sweet of you to give this to her!


After getting in contact with FLP it’s actually cheaper for me to buy new so I’m waiting for them to get back in contact with me about the medal so I can make it all one order!


----------



## StephenS93

Does anyone have one of the longer wallets? Either the full zip or the snap close version? Pics would be greatly appreciated


----------



## riquita

Butterflyweed said:


> Hi, it’s The DailyBattle 32, its 675€ + 95€ Shipping, I paid $900+ in dollars ,ordered it online, arrive within 4-5 days.


Thank you! Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


----------



## Tiare

Love it! Could you give the dimensions?



Butterflyweed said:


> Just purchased my FLP in Steel grey! Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4223038


----------



## Tiare

May I ask what size this is? Also, do all the DB bags come with zippers or is it a special kind?



BB8 said:


> Been flip-flopping between getting a Goyard or getting this, and I think I've made the right decision. Just received her yesterday, and already brought her out today. I am very happy with my decision, as this is more under the radar than Goyard, and the quality is exceptional. I don't foresee this having the same canvas cracking issues I've heard about on Goyards (on the St. Louis, anyway).  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177779


----------



## BB8

Tiare said:


> May I ask what size this is? Also, do all the DB bags come with zippers or is it a special kind?


It's a size 32.  Most of the daily battles are open-top. You have to specify zip top when ordering, if that's what you want.  Also, FYI, the zipped version is a little more limited in terms of color selection/options vs the open-top.


----------



## Tiare

BB8 said:


> It's a size 32.  Most of the daily battles are open-top. You have to specify zip top when ordering, if that's what you want.  Also, FYI, the zipped version is a little more limited in terms of color selection/options vs the open-top.



Thank you!


----------



## BB8

Tiare said:


> Thank you!


Absolutely! Post pics if you get one [emoji4]


----------



## StephenS93

Is it just me or does this look smaller than a DB41? (FLP order for my wife came in today)
I will have more pictures of everything later on.


----------



## shazzy quijano

Hi all. I want to order the daily battle through their email and have it shipped here in the Philippines but I am worried that customs will either steal it or hold the item to charge me for tax. Anyone who ordered it from a different country has encountered a similar issue? How much is the price of the medium? Thanks in advance!


----------



## munchkins

Hi all, does anyone have any idea about the prices in Tokyo?

Was wondering if it'd be cheaper to order it directly or wait till I get to Tokyo.


----------



## StephenS93

munchkins said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any idea about the prices in Tokyo?
> 
> Was wondering if it'd be cheaper to order it directly or wait till I get to Tokyo.


I can’t say what prices are in Tokyo but it did play out cheaper for me to order from the Paris boutique and have it shipped (also got here in 1 day).


----------



## didiwrites

Got this when I was in Paris a few weeks ago~
I'd like to purchase the steel gray next!


----------



## BB8

didiwrites said:


> Got this when I was in Paris a few weeks ago~
> I'd like to purchase the steel gray next!


I actually thought this was the steel grey. Maybe it's the lighting...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

14-Month Wear and Tear Quality Update/Review for the Faure Le Page Daily Battle 
Hi everyone, I've used my Daily Battle 28 in steel gray for 14 months straight for work and I wanted to do an update on the wear/quality. I used it heavily, overstuffed it, put it on the ground, and overall it lasted really well. There was loss of stiffness in the canvas, and though it still stand up on its own it slouches in on itself quite a bit. Otherwise the canvas is perfect, no holes or wearing thin or fading of the print. The leather is great as well; the only change is the handles have softened and the grain smoothed out from where I carried it every day in my hand.

Excuse me for the multiple posts - I don't know how to post a photo and then caption it all in one post!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The little hardware used on the bag looks good - natural wear and light scuffs, but no tarnishing unlike newer LV bags.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

The edge paint (only the straps have edge paint) has cracked but not all around, just the most stressed parts of the straps. Again, I overstuffed it and the functionality of the bag is not any worse for the cracked edge paint. It is something to be aware of though, as I do have other bags without cracked edge paint and I know some people don't like to see the cracked edge paint, but it is inevitable with this bag.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

My piping has worn out on all the corners, but I think this is natural and better than the holes that eventually appear on the corners of the Goyard SL and Longchamp LP. I commute by train, and people are constantly bumping into me, which is probably what caused this.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think the worst aspect in the FLP bags is the stitching and edge construction. While it has lasted fairly well and have only seen one stitch fraying, at some parts it looks a bit sloppy. They really should have included turned edges. You can see on the canvas lining is starting to fray around the sewing on the piping because they didn't do the seams well. The interior corner stitching is sloppy as well. Aside from the fraying, I haven't had any problems though.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

To wrap up, I would still recommend the bag. The leather and canvas materials are very good and sturdy, the price is very doable compared to other brands, and it's super unique. I think I've seen three other FLP bags in NYC, compared to the daily onslaught of Longchamp, LV, and Goyard. I would get it sooner rather than later because I don't think it'll be worth it with price increases. Overall, I think the wear and tear is natural except for the fraying seams. 

I hope this was informative and helpful in helping any TPFers decide whether to get a FLP tote or not!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

bellebellebelle19 said:


> 14-Month Wear and Tear Quality Update/Review for the Faure Le Page Daily Battle
> Hi everyone, I've used my Daily Battle 28 in steel gray for 14 months straight for work and I wanted to do an update on the wear/quality. I used it heavily, overstuffed it, put it on the ground, and overall it lasted really well. There was loss of stiffness in the canvas, and though it still stand up on its own it slouches in on itself quite a bit. Otherwise the canvas is perfect, no holes or wearing thin or fading of the print. The leather is great as well; the only change is the handles have softened and the grain smoothed out from where I carried it every day in my hand.
> 
> Excuse me for the multiple posts - I don't know how to post a photo and then caption it all in one post!



Thank you for taking the time to do such a thorough and helpful review!  I have one that I haven't used as much and I have noticed some light wear to the piping around the corners too.  But, like you, I still love the bag for the quality of the canvas and its uniqueness.


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

munchkins said:


> Hi all, does anyone have any idea about the prices in Tokyo?
> 
> Was wondering if it'd be cheaper to order it directly or wait till I get to Tokyo.


Hi munchkins,
I was in Tokyo this past summer and was going to buy the daily battle zipper version.  However, after researching and contacting the Paris boutique on the prices, it turned out the prices in Japan was almost double!  So I ended up ordering directly from Paris instead of buying in Tokyo.  I'm basing this on US$ so hopefully that'll give you some guidance.  I love the bag and it fits all my essentials.


----------



## LoVe

Imke said:


> It's here and I think it's so pretty! Really glad I went with the empire green bag. I also like how it matches my new coin purse. Can you tell green is my Favorite colour? [emoji16]
> And now I know I want to get the 41 in steel grey at some point as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4204021
> View attachment 4204022



Ahh, that last picture is so satisfying!


----------



## pcil

Does anyone have the latest price for the Daily Battle tote? I emailed them 2 days ago, but haven't heard back.


----------



## Luv Classics

pcil said:


> Does anyone have the latest price for the Daily Battle tote? I emailed them 2 days ago, but haven't heard back.



They are usually prompt with their response, specifically Louise.  I sent her an email Sunday evening  to let her know that my son will be in Paris on Tuesday she responded by Monday morning.  It is 3 a.m. right now and my son had me on Face Time as Louise took the time to show me different items and model them for me.  She was incredibly sweet and patient as my son gave me a tour through Face Time.


----------



## carebear929

Just wanted to share it looks like FLP's website allows for online ordering now!!!  They don't have everything available online, but products are listed along with pricing.


----------



## OneMoreDay

carebear929 said:


> Just wanted to share it looks like FLP's website allows for online ordering now!!!  They don't have everything available online, but products are listed along with pricing.


Thanks for sharing! Loving the website's design.


----------



## carebear929

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for sharing! Loving the website's design.



I know, right? Spent an hour playing around on it last night. Loving how you can get an idea of what the different accessories will look like on the bags. Can't wait till I place an order for my DB41 next year!


----------



## didiwrites

Yay! Thanks for the info! (But bad for my wallet lol)


----------



## KMARIEA

Just came back from Paris, added a Holster in Rouge Ivresse to the mix! Initially was considering a Portefeuille Parade/Zip, but I love the multifunctional aspect of the Holster: cross body, wallet, clutch all in one.  Thought I'd also post a rear shot of the Holster since I didn't see this side before arriving at the shop. 

I also saw another new piece: La Cartouchière, posted here in Blue, is arriving March 2019!  The calibre on one side flips up to reveal a handy little mirror (in polished steel, no shattering!).  It's super cute,  ~24cm wide (estimate), not too big.


----------



## beige1

New!  Selling online with worldwide shipping!!!
Www.faurelepage.com


----------



## didiwrites

The La Cartouchiere looks good! Can’t wait to see it when it is released. Thanks for the info!


----------



## seishouai

beige1 said:


> New!  Selling online with worldwide shipping!!!
> Www.faurelepage.com



They don’t ship directly via the website to Singapore though. Sigh...


----------



## seishouai

bellebellebelle19 said:


> To wrap up, I would still recommend the bag. The leather and canvas materials are very good and sturdy, the price is very doable compared to other brands, and it's super unique. I think I've seen three other FLP bags in NYC, compared to the daily onslaught of Longchamp, LV, and Goyard. I would get it sooner rather than later because I don't think it'll be worth it with price increases. Overall, I think the wear and tear is natural except for the fraying seams.
> 
> I hope this was informative and helpful in helping any TPFers decide whether to get a FLP tote or not!



Thank you so much!!! 
I’ve been eyeing the DB for a few months and was on the fence. But reading your review has helped allay some doubts and I’m now seriously considering getting the tote. 

I can’t decide between the blue or grey though!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

seishouai said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> I’ve been eyeing the DB for a few months and was on the fence. But reading your review has helped allay some doubts and I’m now seriously considering getting the tote.
> 
> I can’t decide between the blue or grey though!!!


So happy it helped! I would get what matches your wardrobe most! I think the gray is their classic style because they've got that whole armor thing going on (this is why I got it, plus I wear a lot of pink which I think matches the gray better). But if you wear a lot of colors that would match the blue, that would be the better option!


----------



## koobafan

I've got a sizing question.  Is the Daily Battle 41 the closest bag in size to the largest Neverfull or Goyard St. Louis?  I have both of those bags in the largest sizes and am now hoping to find a comparably sized FLP. Thanks!


----------



## nattle

seishouai said:


> They don’t ship directly via the website to Singapore though. Sigh...



I ordered my DB32 by email and shipped to HK last month. Maybe you can try too.


----------



## carebear929

Ahhh, just placed my order online for DB41 in Grey!!! Can't wait to join the FLP family


----------



## BB8

carebear929 said:


> Ahhh, just placed my order online for DB41 in Grey!!! Can't wait to join the FLP family [emoji3]


Congrats!  I got my zipped DB in grey and love it!


----------



## carebear929

BB8 said:


> Congrats!  I got my zipped DB in grey and love it!


Thanks! I'm so excited and looking forward to sharing once I receive it.


----------



## BeverlyP24

So driving myself crazy trying to decide on a new bag. I was set on a Goyard St Louis and then I came across Faure Le Page and think I might like them better, they seem like they will be more sturdy for my needs. I am looking for something I can use everyday but also double as a diaper bag. I have a toddler and a newborn on the way. I am torn between the DB 32 and 37 I don't want a huge bag but need a good size for everyday. Second can anyone tell me about the pochette in 19 and 29. What can you fit in them? I think I like the smaller one better.  
Thanks!


----------



## KMARIEA

BeverlyP24 said:


> So driving myself crazy trying to decide on a new bag. I was set on a Goyard St Louis and then I came across Faure Le Page and think I might like them better, they seem like they will be more sturdy for my needs. I am looking for something I can use everyday but also double as a diaper bag. I have a toddler and a newborn on the way. I am torn between the DB 32 and 37 I don't want a huge bag but need a good size for everyday. Second can anyone tell me about the pochette in 19 and 29. What can you fit in them? I think I like the smaller one better.
> Thanks!


Congrats on #2! I was making the exact same decision as you as I was expecting my 2nd!
Very happy I chose Fauré le Page over Goyard (though still love their pieces and continue to lurk those threads on TPF).  I have a DB 37 and it's the perfect size for work, holding diapers extra clothes, etc.  Very sturdy after 2 years.  I am 155cm and it doesn't overwhelm my frame. 
I also have a pochette 29.  It is lined with canvas and a thin layer of foam to cushion the contents.  It can hold a small laptop... or  long wallet, phone, keys and other small items.
Let us know what you decide!


----------



## bagcanada

Hello everyone, I desperately need some help from those who had repair service done by FLP. I bought a Daily Battle tote from the Taipei store back in October 2018 and I noticed few days ago that the straps are cracking. I'm so disappointed because the tote is known for its sturdiness. I emailed the boutique@faurelepage.com and sadly no one replied me. I decided to drop me a message via IG and FB and they replied saying their boutique email gets overloaded with emails at times. The social media staff via IG transferred my request to the Taipei store. On Friday, I got a _not-so-helpful_ reply back in half broken English. 

If you have a story about the shipping cost/repair fees/handling time, please kindly share. Thank you & much appreciated! ~ Cindy


----------



## bagcanada

StephenS93 said:


> I can’t say what prices are in Tokyo but it did play out cheaper for me to order from the Paris boutique and have it shipped (also got here in 1 day).


When I bought my DB37 in Taipei, the SA named Amy told me that Tokyo's boutiques (I recall there are 2 locations) are authorized resellers. Her client said they do cost more. I bought the Blue with Yellow trim for about $1.5K to $1.6K Canadian Dollars (there was 5% VAT refund @ airport)... So it was about $300 more than the price listed in Euros.


----------



## KMARIEA

Hi Cindy, 
I am surprised boutique@faurelepage did not respond..
Short answer is yes, they offer repairs if you send it in!  Based on the email, it sounds like they will take it in for repairs now. 
My experience: I have the similar small cracks on the areas around the hardware (which tend to receive more stress), no cracks on the handles that come in contact with the hands/shoulders though. I've asked over email and showed photos (this was after ~6 mths after purchase, daily use), they acknowledged this does happen to the edging and they are happy to repair if you send in the bag.  However, when I visited the boutique 3 weeks ago and showed the cracks in person, my SA suggested I wait a bit longer until the piece shows more wear (the cracks don't bother me right now, plus I had to stop using daily since I commute by bike and this climate is super rainy).  
Keep us updated!



bagcanada said:


> Hello everyone, I desperately need some help from those who had repair service done by FLP. I bought a Daily Battle tote from the Taipei store back in October 2018 and I noticed few days ago that the straps are cracking. I'm so disappointed because the tote is known for its sturdiness. I emailed the boutique@faurelepage.com and sadly no one replied me. I decided to drop me a message via IG and FB and they replied saying their boutique email gets overloaded with emails at times. The social media staff via IG transferred my request to the Taipei store. On Friday, I got a _not-so-helpful_ reply back in half broken English.
> 
> If you have a story about the shipping cost/repair fees/handling time, please kindly share. Thank you & much appreciated! ~ Cindy
> 
> View attachment 4303708
> View attachment 4303709
> View attachment 4303710
> View attachment 4303712


o,


----------



## BeverlyP24

KMARIEA said:


> Congrats on #2! I was making the exact same decision as you as I was expecting my 2nd!
> Very happy I chose Fauré le Page over Goyard (though still love their pieces and continue to lurk those threads on TPF).  I have a DB 37 and it's the perfect size for work, holding diapers extra clothes, etc.  Very sturdy after 2 years.  I am 155cm and it doesn't overwhelm my frame.
> I also have a pochette 29.  It is lined with canvas and a thin layer of foam to cushion the contents.  It can hold a small laptop... or  long wallet, phone, keys and other small items.
> Let us know what you decide!


Thanks for your input!  I'm thinking 37 will be best!   Now to decide on a color lol


----------



## BeverlyP24

Does anyone know if you can hook the metals on a DB without getting the Ruben?


----------



## bagcanada

KMARIEA said:


> Hi Cindy,
> I am surprised boutique@faurelepage did not respond..
> Short answer is yes, they offer repairs if you send it in!  Based on the email, it sounds like they will take it in for repairs now.
> My experience: I have the similar small cracks on the areas around the hardware (which tend to receive more stress), no cracks on the handles that come in contact with the hands/shoulders though. I've asked over email and showed photos (this was after ~6 mths after purchase, daily use), they acknowledged this does happen to the edging and they are happy to repair if you send in the bag.  However, when I visited the boutique 3 weeks ago and showed the cracks in person, my SA suggested I wait a bit longer until the piece shows more wear (the cracks don't bother me right now, plus I had to stop using daily since I commute by bike and this climate is super rainy).
> Keep us updated!
> 
> 
> o,


Thanks for the reply! 

Mandy (the FLP Taipei staff) actually whatsapp-ed me at 1:25 AM (my local time)... and she requested for a Whatsapp call. She spoke Mandarin to me, in which I can talk in Mandarin but I cannot type / email in Chinese. She said she will reimburse the shipping fee to me and I have to send my bag to back to the Taipei boutique. From there, they will examine the bag to see what can be done. I will update more as the repair process begins.


----------



## KMARIEA

bagcanada said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Mandy (the FLP Taipei staff) actually whatsapp-ed me at 1:25 AM (my local time)... and she requested for a Whatsapp call. She spoke Mandarin to me, in which I can talk in Mandarin but I cannot type / email in Chinese. She said she will reimburse the shipping fee to me and I have to send my bag to back to the Taipei boutique. From there, they will examine the bag to see what can be done. I will update more as the repair process begins.


Great to hear, especially since the bag is so new! Hope all goes well!


----------



## bagcanada

bagcanada said:


> Hello everyone, I desperately need some help from those who had repair service done by FLP. I bought a Daily Battle tote from the Taipei store back in October 2018 and I noticed few days ago that the straps are cracking. I'm so disappointed because the tote is known for its sturdiness. I emailed the boutique@faurelepage.com and sadly no one replied me. I decided to drop me a message via IG and FB and they replied saying their boutique email gets overloaded with emails at times. The social media staff via IG transferred my request to the Taipei store. On Friday, I got a _not-so-helpful_ reply back in half broken English.
> 
> If you have a story about the shipping cost/repair fees/handling time, please kindly share. Thank you & much appreciated! ~ Cindy
> 
> View attachment 4303708
> View attachment 4303709
> View attachment 4303710
> View attachment 4303712



Updating my "repair" progress here: ... FLP is slightly a pain in the butt to deal with. Not trying to bad mouth them cause this might be an isolated case especially when I don't live in Paris.

January 7 – sent email to boutique@faurelepage.com (no reply)
January 8 – sent email to arthur@faurelepage.com (no reply)
January 9 – I left comment on FaceBook and Instagram (finally I got replies !... maybe because it's public?)
January 11 – The Taipei boutique sent me an email but the content barely advised anything on the repair process
January 13 @ 1:45 am of my local time – Mandy from the Taipei boutique Whatsapp me and she explained that shipping will be covered and I need to ship the bag back to Taipei boutique first (ok that was helpful but she did not say HOW; I should've asked)
January 13 – I went to get shipping box and prepared the bag for shipping. I got a quote from Canada Post of the cost of the shipping which is $202 Canadian Dollars (there is only 2 options due to the size of the box – either by air or by boat - I'm not considering the boat option at the moment because it's snail mail).
January 13 – I sent a message via Whatsapp to Mandy to advise her what the shipping cost will be (no reply) and asked what the postal code is because she didn’t provide one.
January 13 – I messaged the person who replied me on Instagram again to ask if I can deal with Paris directly, and if they have can send me pre-paid shipping label.

I saw a post from a guy on Facebook and basically said the same thing. It was difficult to get help when you need something to be fixed.


----------



## carebear929

It’s hereeeee , my DB41 in Grey arrived today!!! Placed online 1/8, received tracking 1/9, and package was delivered today. All in all, took about a week to receive from France to California. Package was shipped via TNT with final delivery made through FedEx. I was not asked to pay any customs or duties when I went to pick up (signature is required for delivery), so we shall see if I get a bill in the mail.

First impressions, I love it! It’s a lot softer and smooshier than I expected. Currently stuffing it to get the creases out from shipping, but can’t wait till I take her out on its first adventure.


----------



## janice1669

bagcanada said:


> Hello everyone, I desperately need some help from those who had repair service done by FLP. I bought a Daily Battle tote from the Taipei store back in October 2018 and I noticed few days ago that the straps are cracking. I'm so disappointed because the tote is known for its sturdiness. I emailed the boutique@faurelepage.com and sadly no one replied me. I decided to drop me a message via IG and FB and they replied saying their boutique email gets overloaded with emails at times. The social media staff via IG transferred my request to the Taipei store. On Friday, I got a _not-so-helpful_ reply back in half broken English.
> 
> If you have a story about the shipping cost/repair fees/handling time, please kindly share. Thank you & much appreciated! ~ Cindy
> 
> View attachment 4303708
> View attachment 4303709
> View attachment 4303710
> View attachment 4303712


Hello. Can you tell me if the inside of your bag has an attached pouch with zipper? I just purchased one on ebay and wonder if it truely looks like this inside or is it a fake. Thank you.


----------



## bernz84

bagcanada said:


> Updating my "repair" progress here: ... FLP is slightly a pain in the butt to deal with. Not trying to bad mouth them cause this might be an isolated case especially when I don't live in Paris.
> 
> January 7 – sent email to boutique@faurelepage.com (no reply)
> January 8 – sent email to arthur@faurelepage.com (no reply)
> January 9 – I left comment on FaceBook and Instagram (finally I got replies !... maybe because it's public?)
> January 11 – The Taipei boutique sent me an email but the content barely advised anything on the repair process
> January 13 @ 1:45 am of my local time – Mandy from the Taipei boutique Whatsapp me and she explained that shipping will be covered and I need to ship the bag back to Taipei boutique first (ok that was helpful but she did not say HOW; I should've asked)
> January 13 – I went to get shipping box and prepared the bag for shipping. I got a quote from Canada Post of the cost of the shipping which is $202 Canadian Dollars (there is only 2 options due to the size of the box – either by air or by boat - I'm not considering the boat option at the moment because it's snail mail).
> January 13 – I sent a message via Whatsapp to Mandy to advise her what the shipping cost will be (no reply) and asked what the postal code is because she didn’t provide one.
> January 13 – I messaged the person who replied me on Instagram again to ask if I can deal with Paris directly, and if they have can send me pre-paid shipping label.
> 
> I saw a post from a guy on Facebook and basically said the same thing. It was difficult to get help when you need something to be fixed.


Were you able to get some assistance with this?

I haven’t really followed FLP in a while but after my experience with the buying process of one of their SLGs (which I ended up selling because looking at it made me so sad) and the waitlist process, I’m kinda underwhelmed with the brand.  I have debated on selling my totes and getting a canvas Delage Lulu or vintage Chanel tote instead.


----------



## bagcanada

bernz84 said:


> Were you able to get some assistance with this?
> 
> I haven’t really followed FLP in a while but after my experience with the buying process of one of their SLGs (which I ended up selling because looking at it made me so sad) and the waitlist process, I’m kinda underwhelmed with the brand.  I have debated on selling my totes and getting a canvas Delage Lulu or vintage Chanel tote instead.



Hello bernz84,
Please do spend your money with a more reputable brand like Chanel, at least they won't ignore you after buying a faulty bag! I never heard of the Delage brand and just Google'd it, looks nice . Thanks for introducing that to me.

FYI, the Taipei boutique is still assisting with my return/repair/replacement process, but again, it's a pain in the ass to deal with them via whatsapp. I asked them to give me a call because I want to find out: 1) how am I being reimbursed for my shipping charges, and 2) what is their postal code! I waited until 1:30 am of my local time (their store opens at 11 am) and they didn't call me at all. I feel like they usually reply whenever they wish to cause I've waited 2 or 3 days for simple questions. They also misspelt 3 of the words on their address in the Whatsapp message (very unprofessional). 

At one point, I felt so helpless due to their delayed response, so I wrote ANOTHER email to boutique@faurelepage.com (this is the 3rd email I've sent to Paris seeking for assistance). Again, NO REPLY! I even titled my email heading "COMPLAINT" and flagged the email as High Priority. ... (extremely upset at this point).

I ended up giving them 1 star review on their main FLP FB account. Also unfollowed them on both IG and FB.

TODAY: I finally got confirmation that they are happy about the shipping charges and I shipped my bag out using Canada Post.  It took a good 14 days of 'communication'. & *FYI they don't provide pre-paid shipping label for your returns!!! 
*


----------



## bagcanada

bernz84 said:


> Were you able to get some assistance with this?
> 
> I haven’t really followed FLP in a while but after my experience with the buying process of one of their SLGs (which I ended up selling because looking at it made me so sad) and the waitlist process, I’m kinda underwhelmed with the brand.  I have debated on selling my totes and getting a canvas Delage Lulu or vintage Chanel tote instead.





janice1669 said:


> Hello. Can you tell me if the inside of your bag has an attached pouch with zipper? I just purchased one on ebay and wonder if it truely looks like this inside or is it a fake. Thank you.



Hello, how much did you pay for it? Mine looks exactly like carebear929's post (if you can scroll up a bit to the post you published - her photos are amazing if you wish to compare it for reference). I also shipped my bag back to FLP for repair/replacement so I don't have the bag with me  Sorry!


----------



## bernz84

bagcanada said:


> Hello bernz84,
> Please do spend your money with a more reputable brand like Chanel, at least they won't ignore you after buying a faulty bag! I never heard of the Delage brand and just Google'd it, looks nice . Thanks for introducing that to me.
> 
> FYI, the Taipei boutique is still assisting with my return/repair/replacement process, but again, it's a pain in the ass to deal with them via whatsapp. I asked them to give me a call because I want to find out: 1) how am I being reimbursed for my shipping charges, and 2) what is their postal code! I waited until 1:30 am of my local time (their store opens at 11 am) and they didn't call me at all. I feel like they usually reply whenever they wish to cause I've waited 2 or 3 days for simple questions. They also misspelt 3 of the words on their address in the Whatsapp message (very unprofessional).
> 
> At one point, I felt so helpless due to their delayed response, so I wrote ANOTHER email to boutique@faurelepage.com (this is the 3rd email I've sent to Paris seeking for assistance). Again, NO REPLY! I even titled my email heading "COMPLAINT" and flagged the email as High Priority. ... (extremely upset at this point).
> 
> I ended up giving them 1 star review on their main FLP FB account. Also unfollowed them on both IG and FB.
> 
> TODAY: I finally got confirmation that they are happy about the shipping charges and I shipped my bag out using Canada Post.  It took a good 14 days of 'communication'. & *FYI they don't provide pre-paid shipping label for your returns!!!
> 
> *** Below is the snail speed Whatsapp conversation I had with them *** *
> View attachment 4316379
> View attachment 4316380
> View attachment 4316381
> View attachment 4316382
> View attachment 4316395
> View attachment 4316385
> View attachment 4316386


To be fair, I think FLP has gone/is going through some growing pains and probably weren’t prepared for the demand. So, in that sense I understand. They’re probably still trying to straighten out their customer service model; I’m sure that now they have their online system, that should help tremendously (albeit the website is still wonky).

Having said that, I can’t help but feel a little disappointed since I’ve experienced excellent service from bigger fashion houses (ie, Chanel and Dior) and some smaller companies like Delage and DelGiudice, both of which I’ve mentioned on tpf. With Delage and DelGiudice, I spoke with the managers personally and they were so gracious and kind.

Btw, I did Facebook message them a long time ago complaining about the customer service I received. No response, even though they did read it.  Maybe if I had written on their public wall they would have said something, but who knows. Honestly I do wonder if FLP reads on tpf. I know Delage does because they contacted me via email when I posted about them on here.

I didn’t want to voice my opinion of the brand since I spoke very highly of them in the beginning and I just felt weird saying anything negative. I felt like it may have been viewed in bad taste...? I don’t hate the brand and I like what I have but I don’t see myself endorsing them anymore.


----------



## bagcanada

bernz84 said:


> To be fair, I think FLP has gone/is going through some growing pains and probably weren’t prepared for the demand. So, in that sense I understand. They’re probably still trying to straighten out their customer service model; I’m sure that now they have their online system, that should help tremendously (albeit the website is still wonky).
> 
> Having said that, I can’t help but feel a little disappointed since I’ve experienced excellent service from bigger fashion houses (ie, Chanel and Dior) and some smaller companies like Delage and DelGiudice, both of which I’ve mentioned on tpf. With Delage and DelGiudice, I spoke with the managers personally and they were so gracious and kind.
> 
> Btw, I did Facebook message them a long time ago complaining about the customer service I received. No response, even though they did read it.  Maybe if I had written on their public wall they would have said something, but who knows. Honestly I do wonder if FLP reads on tpf. I know Delage does because they contacted me via email when I posted about them on here.
> 
> I didn’t want to voice my opinion of the brand since I spoke very highly of them in the beginning and I just felt weird saying anything negative. I felt like it may have been viewed in bad taste...? I don’t hate the brand and I like what I have but I don’t see myself endorsing them anymore.



I was actually excited about their soft launch of their website because I wanted to get a pochette for my bday. This was 2/3 weeks before I discovered about the cracking straps on my bag. 

In terms of their social media, their response is still snail speed but I felt like they are easier to communicate to cause they replied in perfect English. So I didn’t have play the guessing game. I  also felt that their social media team doesn’t know much about FLP customer service besides passing me back to the boutique I initially dealt with. I asked The IG representative if I can be in contact with a manager (about 2/3 days ago), but no reply. My message is also not read (just checked).

I actually waited for a bit before giving out a 1 star on the FB review cause I wanted to give them time to fix the situation. Obviously, what I hoped for did not happen. I also promoted the brand to my friends and co-workers as well when I returned from my Taiwan trip ... then 3 months later, I end up having to warn people about their poor customer service.


----------



## bagcanada

bellebellebelle19 said:


> The edge paint (only the straps have edge paint) has cracked but not all around, just the most stressed parts of the straps. Again, I overstuffed it and the functionality of the bag is not any worse for the cracked edge paint. It is something to be aware of though, as I do have other bags without cracked edge paint and I know some people don't like to see the cracked edge paint, but it is inevitable with this bag.



Hi, I’m curious to know if you discovered the cracks on the straps at the beginning use of the bag or after a long period of time.


----------



## janice1669

bagcanada said:


> Hello everyone, I desperately need some help from those who had repair service done by FLP. I bought a Daily Battle tote from the Taipei store back in October 2018 and I noticed few days ago that the straps are cracking. I'm so disappointed because the tote is known for its sturdiness. I emailed the boutique@faurelepage.com and sadly no one replied me. I decided to drop me a message via IG and FB and they replied saying their boutique email gets overloaded with emails at times. The social media staff via IG transferred my request to the Taipei store. On Friday, I got a _not-so-helpful_ reply back in half broken English.
> 
> If you have a story about the shipping cost/repair fees/handling time, please kindly share. Thank you & much appreciated! ~ Cindy
> 
> View attachment 4303708
> View attachment 4303709
> View attachment 4303710
> View attachment 4303712



Cindy can you help me compare your purse to these pics to see if this one is authentic? Would greatly appreciate it. 
Thank you


----------



## bagcanada

janice1669 said:


> Cindy can you help me compare your purse to these pics to see if this one is authentic? Would greatly appreciate it.
> Thank you












Hi! Sorry again my bag is shipped out back to the FLP boutique for repair/replacement so I don’t have any clear interior photos to show you at the moment. 

FYI - The pouch inside the bag DOES NOT come with a zipper.

The “Fauré Le Page” is ‘hot stamped’ onto the pouch (and is the same colour as the pouch); it is not printed out as shown in your photo.

The blue with yellow trim has the same interior design as the other solid colours. Borrowing Carebear929’s photo: that’s how exactly mine looked like.






The serial number is also hot stamped at the top-right corner in the inside of the pouch (you cannot see it in my photo, cause my phone camera sucks [emoji20] ). It is a 4 digit serial number for mine. 






Your bag’s interior looks more like the one shown here: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fp-p0321-14-faure-le-page-gray-daily-battle-tote


----------



## janice1669

Thank you so much Cindy! I have a few older authentic items and that's why I had doubt.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

bagcanada said:


> Hi, I’m curious to know if you discovered the cracks on the straps at the beginning use of the bag or after a long period of time.


Sorry - I can't remember!


----------



## BeverlyP24

It’s here! I went with 
DB size 37 steel grey with yellow trim
19 Pochette zip Steel Grey
Tassel grey with yellow underneath 
Ruben yellow 
Metals B and P

Both are the Perfect size. Love it. Received it overnight from Paris to Boston Fed Ex am delivery signature required.


----------



## BeverlyP24

bagcanada said:


> Hi! Sorry again my bag is shipped out back to the FLP boutique for repair/replacement so I don’t have any clear interior photos to show you at the moment.
> 
> FYI - The pouch inside the bag DOES NOT come with a zipper.
> 
> The “Fauré Le Page” is ‘hot stamped’ onto the pouch (and is the same colour as the pouch); it is not printed out as shown in your photo.
> 
> The blue with yellow trim has the same interior design as the other solid colours. Borrowing Carebear929’s photo: that’s how exactly mine looked like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The serial number is also hot stamped at the top-right corner in the inside of the pouch (you cannot see it in my photo, cause my phone camera sucks [emoji20] ). It is a 4 digit serial number for mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag’s interior looks more like the one shown here: https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/products/fp-p0321-14-faure-le-page-gray-daily-battle-tote


Mine has yellow trim. Here is the stamp. A little better pic


----------



## kmatt33

I’m sure this has been asked but I can’t find it. What size of the battle tote compares to the neverfull mm?


----------



## kmatt33

To carry a lunch, wallet, mini pouchette, keys, kindle, glasses, small umbrella, two iphones what size would you get a 37 or a 32?


----------



## pinky7129

When i purchased my bag in 2016, my SA has no problem telling me that the yellow is prone to cracking and gave me full warning. It is an item to be used and leather does stretch, so paint will crack. Please don’t worry about the cracking, the item is meant to be loved!


----------



## Monique1004

kmatt33 said:


> I’m sure this has been asked but I can’t find it. What size of the battle tote compares to the neverfull mm?



Here's the spec of three sizes.  



Some modshots on AFF. 
Neverfull MM



Daily battle MM


----------



## Butterflyweed

KMARIEA said:


> Just came back from Paris, added a Holster in Rouge Ivresse to the mix! Initially was considering a Portefeuille Parade/Zip, but I love the multifunctional aspect of the Holster: cross body, wallet, clutch all in one.  Thought I'd also post a rear shot of the Holster since I didn't see this side before arriving at the shop.
> 
> I also saw another new piece: La Cartouchière, posted here in Blue, is arriving March 2019!  The calibre on one side flips up to reveal a handy little mirror (in polished steel, no shattering!).  It's super cute,  ~24cm wide (estimate), not too big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290699
> View attachment 4290703
> View attachment 4290704
> View attachment 4290709



Beautiful!


----------



## carebear929

FYI for anyone curious about duties charges, just got my bill from FedEx for $143.64. It was for the DB41 I received last week which was declared at $854 USD (€742). I was charged 16% duties and $7 for processing or whatever.


----------



## Monique1004

carebear929 said:


> FYI for anyone curious about duties charges, just got my bill from FedEx for $143.64. It was for the DB41 I received last week which was declared at $854 USD (€742). I was charged 16% duties and $7 for processing or whatever.



Isn't under $900 duty free in US? I never paid tax on anything less than $900. You paid a lot.


----------



## carebear929

Monique1004 said:


> Isn't under $900 duty free in US? I never paid tax on anything less than $900. You paid a lot.



I believe the duty free limit is $800 USD?Based on what I read from others in this thread I anticipated 15-20% duties, so at least I wasn’t sticker shocked.


----------



## quadmama

Monique1004 said:


> Isn't under $900 duty free in US? I never paid tax on anything less than $900. You paid a lot.



Duty free under $800 total. Anything over $800 would be charged 9% import tax for the entire amount of your order. I ordered something from FLP last year and it was about $1,000 and my FedEx bill which came 2 weeks later after I received my package was about $90.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I think they've been a little soft with my duties. I can't remember exactly how much, but I've toed the line probably around $810 and not been hit! Definitely best to be safe though.


----------



## Monique1004

carebear929 said:


> I believe the duty free limit is $800 USD?Based on what I read from others in this thread I anticipated 15-20% duties, so at least I wasn’t sticker shocked.



Sorry~, I thought it was $900 for some reason. My purchases haven't exceeded $800 either so I never knew I had wrong information...


----------



## FrancieL

I am trying to choose between the Daily Battle 32 vs 37. Do any of you who have the 32 put your laptop in it?


----------



## wkim

FrancieL said:


> I am trying to choose between the Daily Battle 32 vs 37. Do any of you who have the 32 put your laptop in it?


I was JUST about to ask the same thing! Also, is the online process tedious? Been trying to check out a bag and it is taking FOREVAH and a day! (shipping to the US).


----------



## BeverlyP24

wkim said:


> I was JUST about to ask the same thing! Also, is the online process tedious? Been trying to check out a bag and it is taking FOREVAH and a day! (shipping to the US).


I would email them and talk to an SA. That’s what I did. I don’t know about the 32 but I have the 37 and can fit a laptop for sure. I had tons of questions and she was quick to respond. When I was ready with my order she sent me a link and I paid through that so I didn’t have to use the website.


----------



## wkim

BeverlyP24 said:


> I would email them and talk to an SA. That’s what I did. I don’t know about the 32 but I have the 37 and can fit a laptop for sure. I had tons of questions and she was quick to respond. When I was ready with my order she sent me a link and I paid through that so I didn’t have to use the website.


Will do that, thanks so much


----------



## kmatt33

wkim said:


> Will do that, thanks so much


I ordered mine through the website on Wednesday and it has shipped but it seems to still be in France, I am in Canada, I want to get it so badly waiting sucks


----------



## wkim

kmatt33 said:


> I ordered mine through the website on Wednesday and it has shipped but it seems to still be in France, I am in Canada, I want to get it so badly waiting sucks



OH, cool! hope she gets to you soon  The website is taking sooooooooooooo long to navigate from delivery address to payment.


----------



## kmatt33

wkim said:


> OH, cool! hope she gets to you soon  The website is taking sooooooooooooo long to navigate from delivery address to payment.


It took me a long time to get the transaction to go and then when I finally did it go rejected by my Bank's fraudulent transaction filter and I had to do it all over again


----------



## kmatt33

So excited just got notice my bag was delivered.  I'm at work so have to wait to get home it's such a tease   The bad news is my Husband signed for the bag and had to pay the $200+ in duties so I'm busted on the price of the bag


----------



## Jhump74

I will be visiting Paris in a few months and plan on purchasing the 37 sized bag. How do the taxes work? Thanks.


----------



## kmatt33

Here she is!  I am so glad I got the 37 once I put my lunch in there it really filled up.  How much weight have people been able to carry in their bags?


----------



## shnacksh

First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....


----------



## BB8

shnacksh said:


> First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....


Love it, congrats! My zipped daily battle tote did not come with this booklet [emoji852]️, but then again I ordered my tote last year when orders had to be placed via email (no online ordering). I wonder if that had anything to do with it....


----------



## lovelyloey

Joining this thread to get even more excited about my order! 

Am in Asia so we still have to order via email. 

Basically, slightly miffed that they are slow to reply emails but finally made payment and now eagerly waiting for shipping notification. 

For those interested, shipping TWO DB37 from Paris to Singapore costs 86eur. I would believe one bag would be more than 50eur. Will also have to pay 7% GST after reaching.


----------



## slip

shnacksh said:


> First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....


The steel colour is gorg! Is it a magnetic closure with the fake clasp in front of the bag? Can I have a look inside the bag please? Thank you!


----------



## quadmama

shnacksh said:


> First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....



I love this! Would you mind showing the inside of the bag since it's brand new? Also the measurement? I am very interested in this bag and steel gray is my favorite. Thanks so much!


----------



## shnacksh

BB8 said:


> Love it, congrats! My zipped daily battle tote did not come with this booklet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️, but then again I ordered my tote last year when orders had to be placed via email (no online ordering). I wonder if that had anything to do with it....


I actually ordered via e-mail. I've been in contact with Galeries Lafayette since December and decided to make my purchase through them. Kristiana was very responsive and helpful! I don't think their website fully supports online ordering yet. The products I've been trying to get all request that I inquire with a boutique.



quadmama said:


> I love this! Would you mind showing the inside of the bag since it's brand new? Also the measurement? I am very interested in this bag and steel gray is my favorite. Thanks so much!



The dimensions are 18cm x 14cm x 5cm. I was able to comfortably put 2 phones, keys, & 2 lipsticks in the main compartment. I put my ID and cards in the side pocket. 



slip said:


> The steel colour is gorg! Is it a magnetic closure with the fake clasp in front of the bag? Can I have a look inside the bag please? Thank you!



Nope. The front strap goes into the clasp to secure The. Pictures below! Also note that the back (mirror side) has a small pocket for holding things like a metro card or ID


----------



## quadmama

shnacksh said:


> I actually ordered via e-mail. I've been in contact with Galeries Lafayette since December and decided to make my purchase through them. Kristiana was very responsive and helpful! I don't think their website fully supports online ordering yet. The products I've been trying to get all request that I inquire with a boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are 18cm x 14cm x 5cm. I was able to comfortably put 2 phones, keys, & 2 lipsticks in the main compartment. I put my ID and cards in the side pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The front strap goes into the clasp to secure The. Pictures below! Also note that the back (mirror side) has a small pocket for holding things like a metro card or ID



Thanks so much for all the details and the pictures. Sure will me decide to get it much easier.


----------



## Butterflyweed

shnacksh said:


> First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....



OMG! This is beautiful![emoji7]


----------



## someonelikeyou

shnacksh said:


> I actually ordered via e-mail. I've been in contact with Galeries Lafayette since December and decided to make my purchase through them. Kristiana was very responsive and helpful! I don't think their website fully supports online ordering yet. The products I've been trying to get all request that I inquire with a boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are 18cm x 14cm x 5cm. I was able to comfortably put 2 phones, keys, & 2 lipsticks in the main compartment. I put my ID and cards in the side pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The front strap goes into the clasp to secure The. Pictures below! Also note that the back (mirror side) has a small pocket for holding things like a metro card or ID


Wow the Cartouchiere is beaaautiful! How much was this in euros if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## wkim

kmatt33 said:


> Here she is!  I am so glad I got the 37 once I put my lunch in there it really filled up.  How much weight have people been able to carry in their bags?


GURL SHE SO PRETTY!


----------



## lovelyloey

someonelikeyou said:


> Wow the Cartouchiere is beaaautiful! How much was this in euros if you don't mind me asking?



According to FLP website it’s 780eur with VAT. 

https://www.faurelepage.com/en/eshop/product/2011-ceremonial-arms?id=2893-cartouchiere-21


----------



## slip

shnacksh said:


> I actually ordered via e-mail. I've been in contact with Galeries Lafayette since December and decided to make my purchase through them. Kristiana was very responsive and helpful! I don't think their website fully supports online ordering yet. The products I've been trying to get all request that I inquire with a boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are 18cm x 14cm x 5cm. I was able to comfortably put 2 phones, keys, & 2 lipsticks in the main compartment. I put my ID and cards in the side pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The front strap goes into the clasp to secure The. Pictures below! Also note that the back (mirror side) has a small pocket for holding things like a metro card or ID


Thanks for the photos! Great looking bag that's pretty functional as well! Thumbs up for FLP!


----------



## sf_newyorker

shnacksh said:


> I actually ordered via e-mail. I've been in contact with Galeries Lafayette since December and decided to make my purchase through them. Kristiana was very responsive and helpful! I don't think their website fully supports online ordering yet. The products I've been trying to get all request that I inquire with a boutique.
> 
> 
> 
> The dimensions are 18cm x 14cm x 5cm. I was able to comfortably put 2 phones, keys, & 2 lipsticks in the main compartment. I put my ID and cards in the side pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. The front strap goes into the clasp to secure The. Pictures below! Also note that the back (mirror side) has a small pocket for holding things like a metro card or ID


Thx for sharing! Will you share thoughts after carrying it a bit?


----------



## littlemermary

Hi all! I have been trying to buy from the faure le page website and I am from the US and my bank denied it... I got it figured out but it doesnt seem to load the page anymore to purchase. I've seen that you can email or call them but the person i contacted said it should be fine ordering online (seemed to not want to get an order from an email) Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?


----------



## kmatt33

littlemermary said:


> Hi all! I have been trying to buy from the faure le page website and I am from the US and my bank denied it... I got it figured out but it doesnt seem to load the page anymore to purchase. I've seen that you can email or call them but the person i contacted said it should be fine ordering online (seemed to not want to get an order from an email) Does anyone have any tips or suggestions?


This happened to me and I just kept trying and was able to get it done.  It's annoying but if you keep trying the site it does work.


----------



## littlemermary

kmatt33 said:


> This happened to me and I just kept trying and was able to get it done.  It's annoying but if you keep trying the site it does work.



Thank you for your response... That seems weird. I will try again, thank you!


----------



## littlemermary

Hi guys. Sorry for the many question... my order went through! (Yay) but What will happen for me paying customs? Do you get a bill in the mail to pay? It's my first time buying from a over sees site that didn't account for customs.


----------



## LVinCali

carebear929 said:


> It’s hereeeee , my DB41 in Grey arrived today!!! Placed online 1/8, received tracking 1/9, and package was delivered today. All in all, took about a week to receive from France to California. Package was shipped via TNT with final delivery made through FedEx. I was not asked to pay any customs or duties when I went to pick up (signature is required for delivery), so we shall see if I get a bill in the mail.
> 
> First impressions, I love it! It’s a lot softer and smooshier than I expected. Currently stuffing it to get the creases out from shipping, but can’t wait till I take her out on its first...



Thank you for posting the shipping time!  I have another overnight layover in Milan tomorrow on my way back home to Germany and was planning on buying a Goyard  open tote (bought an Artois in Milan last week on first leg of trip and do really love it), but I have completely changed my mind and am hoping for a FLP DB 37 for a tote.  But I do love instant gratification so I was worried how long it would take. [emoji23]

Trying to get through 200+ pages of a thread to find info is so tedious... [emoji849]

Enjoy your bag!


----------



## quadmama

littlemermary said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for the many question... my order went through! (Yay) but What will happen for me paying customs? Do you get a bill in the mail to pay? It's my first time buying from a over sees site that didn't account for customs.



If it's shipped via the boutique with Fedex, you will get a bill from Fedex in a couple of week. You can pay either online, mail, or over the phone. The import tax for the US over $800 is 9% total of your purchase, not just the amount over $800.


----------



## LVinCali

Does anyone know if you can add letters/charms and charms to the ribbon/urban?  I only ordered one letter for my DB a few days ago, but was sort of regretting not ordering 2.  

I am only on page 150 of this thread and have seen this asked once before, but have not found the answer yet.  TIA!


----------



## luxfishin

Monique1004 said:


> Here's the spec of three sizes.
> View attachment 4320278
> 
> 
> Some modshots on AFF.
> Neverfull MM
> View attachment 4320279
> 
> 
> Daily battle MM
> View attachment 4320281


Hi,
Is the photo of Le Faure MM bag 32 or 37?


----------



## Monique1004

luxfishin said:


> Hi,
> Is the photo of Le Faure MM bag 32 or 37?



MM is the middle size, 37.


----------



## LVinCali

I finally got my first (and definitely not last) FLP bag!  

I bought the Goyard Artois MM and luggage tag last week and was planning on going to back to get a Goyard St. Louis (had layovers in Milan on both ends of a trip), but when I was researching the St. Louis on tPF, I fell in love with FLP.

This is the Daily Battle 37 in grey/grey.  I probably would have gotten the 41 if I tried them on in person, but now I have an excuse to buy another one eventually (maybe sooner rather than later! ).  It really does seem sturdy and I looooove the feel of the canvas.  

Love both bags and I don't know which to use this week.


----------



## allycat0303

Hi Everyone,

I have just discovered this brand and I'm quite interested in purchasing the Chasse Gardee wallet. The only thing is that the email contact form doesn't work (it says call boutique). Has anyone tried to make an order if the *add to cart option* was not available. 

I'm very new to this brand.

If I'm interested in 2018 SS model, are there chances it is still available in stores? Or this is impossible?

Thank you for any info. I'm very excited. It will hopefully be a birthday present.


----------



## azyra

Joining the FLP family! Got my DB in grey with zipper. Now on the hunt for the calibre pochette to accessorize it.
I think FLP feels a lot sturdier than Goyard artois and is at a much better price range. Luuuuv it even more...

Debating on the color of the calibre pochette to go with the steel grey DB. What do you guys think?


----------



## azyra

allycat0303 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have just discovered this brand and I'm quite interested in purchasing the Chasse Gardee wallet. The only thing is that the email contact form doesn't work (it says call boutique). Has anyone tried to make an order if the *add to cart option* was not available.
> 
> I'm very new to this brand.
> 
> If I'm interested in 2018 SS model, are there chances it is still available in stores? Or this is impossible?
> 
> Thank you for any info. I'm very excited. It will hopefully be a birthday present.



Hi there, I've just emailed the boutique through their online form and have been receiving prompt replies from both accounts. You may try emailing "boutique@faurelepage.com" or "arthur@faurelepage.com". Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## BB8

azyra said:


> Joining the FLP family! Got my DB in grey with zipper. Now on the hunt for the calibre pochette to accessorize it.
> I think FLP feels a lot sturdier than Goyard artois and is at a much better price range. Luuuuv it even more...
> 
> Debating on the color of the calibre pochette to go with the steel grey DB. What do you guys think?


Congrats!  We are bag twins [emoji4]. I love my grey zipped DB!  Hope you enjoy yours too;


----------



## azyra

BB8 said:


> Congrats!  We are bag twins [emoji4]. I love my grey zipped DB!  Hope you enjoy yours too;


hahah Hi Twinny! So pleased with it!! I originally eyed for the sable chaud color since I have many darker tone bags but they don't carry it in my local store. Still happy with the grey. Do you find the zipper version gave off a more matured look vs the regular DB tote? I went for the zipper version so that I can carry it while traveling, especially when going through security screening. 

Did you accessorize yours?


----------



## BB8

azyra said:


> hahah Hi Twinny! So pleased with it!! I originally eyed for the sable chaud color since I have many darker tone bags but they don't carry it in my local store. Still happy with the grey. Do you find the zipper version gave off a more matured look vs the regular DB tote? I went for the zipper version so that I can carry it while traveling, especially when going through security screening.
> 
> Did you accessorize yours?


Funny you ask that, because honestly yes, I do think it looks more "mature" or refined, and while I do like the slouchy carefree look of the original unzipped DBs, I was okay foregoing that for the increased security of the zip, plus the knowledge that all of my stuff won't come spilling out if the bag tipped over.  I didn't accessorize, but I am considering the tassel...


----------



## azyra

BB8 said:


> Funny you ask that, because honestly yes, I do think it looks more "mature" or refined, and while I do like the slouchy carefree look of the original unzipped DBs, I was okay foregoing that for the increased security of the zip, plus the knowledge that all of my stuff won't come spilling out if the bag tipped over.  I didn't accessorize, but I am considering the tassel...


I share the exact same thought as you...it was hard choosing between the two but I figured I have other open tote bags and could have better use for this as zipped. Enjoy!


----------



## LVinCali

This past weekend, I ordered a DB, pouchette and one medal off of the website which arrived in a few days.  Yesterday, I placed an email order with the Paris boutique around 4:30PM and in less than 24 hours, my goodies arrived in Germany!  Not sure how I am going to hang things or what combo for the medals yet, but it's fun that one can move them around.

Am officially FLP obsessed.  After too much LV and some Chanel, Gucci, Bal, BV, Goyard, etc. (I buy and sell a lot out of guilt/lack of closet space- tend to keep around 6-7 bags at a time), I am really impressed with this brand and want to buy it up before prices go too high.  [emoji2]

The yellow in pictures kind of worried me as I thought it looked too bright, but IRL, it's more muted which is nice.


----------



## LVinCali

Just some notes in case people are wondering about the tassels, rubans, medals, etc.  

I am not normally a flare person for my bags, but I really like the look of the FLP accessories so I went for it.  It was hard to find all the different information I was looking for in this one (very long!) FLP thread, so I hope this can help others out looking for the same info...

Ribbons/Rubans on the Daily Battle- I ordered a grey one for my DB with a letter medal.  I was told by customer service "The ruban is screwed and glued on to its metal arm. You can try to unscrew one side or the other, however it is not supposed to be changed often."  I had no problems unscrewing one side and actually like the back of the ruban better than the front.

Medals - The letter medals are one thing I am not totally crazy for.  They are a bit pricey for what you get.  While I like the personalization of getting initials, if you get more than one letter they kind of lie on top of each other and you can't really see either letter.  The Coup de Tête medal, however, has some real weight to it and is more dramatic/interesting than the letters.  

Tassel/Pompon - I did see it mentioned in this thread before, but there is a key ring inside the tassel.  I decided to use the key ring to hang my tassel instead of the ruban for now.

On the ruban and key chain, all metals can be changed.  I also saw in mentioned in this thread- you just push the pin on the side.  It's a little tricky, but totally possibly.


----------



## BB8

LVinCali said:


> Just some notes in case people are wondering about the tassels, rubans, medals, etc.
> 
> I am not normally a flare person for my bags, but I really like the look of the FLP accessories so I went for it.  It was hard to find all the different information I was looking for in this one (very long!) FLP thread, so I hope this can help others out looking for the same info...
> 
> Ribbons/Rubans on the Daily Battle- I ordered a grey one for my DB with a letter medal.  I was told by customer service "The ruban is screwed and glued on to its metal arm. You can try to unscrew one side or the other, however it is not supposed to be changed often."  I had no problems unscrewing one side and actually like the back of the ruban better than the front.
> 
> Medals - The letter medals are one thing I am not totally crazy for.  They are a bit pricey for what you get.  While I like the personalization of getting initials, if you get more than one letter they kind of lie on top of each other and you can't really see either letter.  The Coup de Tête medal, however, has some real weight to it and is more dramatic/interesting than the letters.
> 
> Tassel/Pompon - I did see it mentioned in this thread before, but there is a key ring inside the tassel.  I decided to use the key ring to hang my tassel instead of the ruban for now.
> 
> On the ruban and key chain, all metals can be changed.  I also saw in mentioned in this thread- you just push the pin on the side.  It's a little tricky, but totally possibly.
> 
> View attachment 4358428
> View attachment 4358429


Great detailed info. Thank you!


----------



## LVinCali

BB8 said:


> Great detailed info. Thank you!



Happy to help.  I think if I had known more, I could have saved 170 Euros (one of the letters and the ruban)!  But maybe I will switch things up again if I get bored.


----------



## MustLuvDogs

Thought I'd share this photo I saw on Instagram.  It's the new Boho.  [emoji173]️


----------



## allycat0303

azyra said:


> Hi there, I've just emailed the boutique through their online form and have been receiving prompt replies from both accounts. You may try emailing "boutique@faurelepage.com" or "arthur@faurelepage.com". Good luck on your hunt!



Thank you! I wrote to them and got a reply... unfortunately they don’t have anything except the 2018 Brown and Sable model. Same for the 2019 model. She didn’t give me any information on when they would be back in stock, but she said she would notify me.

Is it possible that not all models are on the website? I seem to be seeing things posted that aren’t there.

Thank you for info!


----------



## quadmama

littlemermary said:


> Hi guys. Sorry for the many question... my order went through! (Yay) but What will happen for me paying customs? Do you get a bill in the mail to pay? It's my first time buying from a over sees site that didn't account for customs.



You will get a bill from Fedex in about a couple of weeks. No import tax for purchase under $800. Otherwise, it is 9% import tax of your total purchase. You can pay Fedex online or over the phone.


----------



## KMARIEA

FLP coming to Singapore in  June 2019:
https://sg.asiatatler.com/style/fauré-le-page-is-coming-to-singapore


----------



## Bogey-13

Thanks all for the great information on FLP. It's been super helpful to me as I was in search of a sturdy tote and started leaning toward a LV NF but now will go with the FLP DB32 zipped. The email correspondence with FLP has been very good.


----------



## slip

FLP will be opening a boutique in Singapore! Looking forward to it!


----------



## LVinCali

Picked up a notebook and coin purse because I can’t stop with FLP!

Yellow on the canvas is a darker yellow than on the Battle.  Maybe older items have the darker yellow?  Prefer the softer yellow.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Sorry I was looking through the thread an missed the answer on this. Can you get a Daily Battle 37 with a zip top?


----------



## Bogey-13

LVinCali said:


> Picked up a notebook and coin purse because I can’t stop with FLP!
> 
> Yellow on the canvas is a darker yellow than on the Battle.  Maybe older items have the darker yellow?  Prefer the softer yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4372821


Love their stuff and I also ordered some accessories after getting my DB 32 zipped, so I am with you in the “I can’t stop with FLP!”


----------



## Bogey-13

BittyMonkey said:


> Sorry I was looking through the thread an missed the answer on this. Can you get a Daily Battle 37 with a zip top?


To my knowledge, only the 32 is available with a zip top.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Has anyone taken a photo with how much can fit in the 32?


----------



## FrancieL

Bogey-13 said:


> To my knowledge, only the 32 is available with a zip top.


That is correct. The 37 doesn't come in a zip option.


----------



## FrancieL

My Daily Battle shipped from FLP in Paris yesterday, and the FedEx site originally said it would arrive at my home today. I got a call from FedEx this morning saying the package needs a commercial invoice to clear customs. I emailed them my receipt, and they reached out to the FLP store. Doesn't this seem like something they should know to do automatically? Obviously I'm ready to have the bag!


----------



## Bogey-13

FrancieL said:


> My Daily Battle shipped from FLP in Paris yesterday, and the FedEx site originally said it would arrive at my home today. I got a call from FedEx this morning saying the package needs a commercial invoice to clear customs. I emailed them my receipt, and they reached out to the FLP store. Doesn't this seem like something they should know to do automatically? Obviously I'm ready to have the bag![/



I didn’t have any issues when my DB was shipped and I did notice that the customs process delayed it by a day.  FedEx did not contact me so I assume the paperwork was correct. I received my customs bill about a week later, too. Your bag should be in hand today!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Would love to grab the Cartouchiere as my first FPL bag but not available for online purchase! I know it was recently released so hopefully it becomes available on their website for ordering soon!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzhurshie said:


> Would love to grab the Cartouchiere as my first FPL bag but not available for online purchase! I know it was recently released so hopefully it becomes available on their website for ordering soon!


You should email to order!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> You should email to order!


didnt even think that was an option! ON IT!!!! THANKS!!


----------



## Bogey-13

mzhurshie said:


> didnt even think that was an option! ON IT!!!! THANKS!!


Mine arrived today and the email communication was good. They were out of the color I initially wanted but it was back in stock after a couple weeks. Good luck with your purchase!!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bogey-13 said:


> Mine arrived today and the email communication was good. They were out of the color I initially wanted but it was back in stock after a couple weeks. Good luck with your purchase!!!


Good to hear!! Which beauty arrived today? I saw you got the 32 DB earlier this month! Love it! How long does the whole process take? Tia!


----------



## Bogey-13

mzhurshie said:


> Good to hear!! Which beauty arrived today? I saw you got the 32 DB earlier this month! Love it! How long does the whole process take? Tia!



I got the Cartouchiere in ivresse red/burgundy and the coup du sort(butterfly) medallion. The butterfly turns. The items were shipped at the end of the business day in Paris on a Monday and arrived in the Midwest before noon two days later.


----------



## BB8

Bogey-13 said:


> View attachment 4385752
> View attachment 4385753
> 
> 
> I got the Cartouchiere in ivresse red/burgundy and the coup du sort(butterfly) medallion. The butterfly turns. The items were shipped at the end of the business day in Paris on a Monday and arrived in the Midwest before noon two days later.


Gorgeous! And that butterfly is so pretty! I wonder if that would fit on the DB as well.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bogey-13 said:


> View attachment 4385752
> View attachment 4385753
> 
> 
> I got the Cartouchiere in ivresse red/burgundy and the coup du sort(butterfly) medallion. The butterfly turns. The items were shipped at the end of the business day in Paris on a Monday and arrived in the Midwest before noon two days later.


HOLY CHEESE CURDS. I'm going to be up at 5am looking for an email response or call them. I soooooo need this! Stunning!!

Do you mind showing the interior?


----------



## havocrequiem

Bogey-13 said:


> View attachment 4385752
> View attachment 4385753
> 
> 
> I got the Cartouchiere in ivresse red/burgundy and the coup du sort(butterfly) medallion. The butterfly turns. The items were shipped at the end of the business day in Paris on a Monday and arrived in the Midwest before noon two days later.



Beautiful! Out of curiousity, how long did it take for them to get back to your initial e-mail order inquiry? I've sent them an e-mail last Wednesday, 3/20, and still have yet to hear back from them!


----------



## Bogey-13

mzhurshie said:


> HOLY CHEESE CURDS. I'm going to be up at 5am looking for an email response or call them. I soooooo need this! Stunning!!
> 
> Do you mind showing the interior?



Here is the interior(there is a small slip pocket inside), the back slip pocket (can hold my iPhone X), and the bottom.


----------



## Bogey-13

havocrequiem said:


> Beautiful! Out of curiousity, how long did it take for them to get back to your initial e-mail order inquiry? I've sent them an e-mail last Wednesday, 3/20, and still have yet to hear back from them!


I got an answer the next day, early morning. I would recommend another communication back to them in case it got lost in the shuffle. I have worked with the same SA each time and she has kept me very informed.


----------



## Bogey-13

BB8 said:


> Gorgeous! And that butterfly is so pretty! I wonder if that would fit on the DB as well.


It would with a Ruban for sure. I bet if you email them they could make recommendations of how to put it on the DB.


----------



## BB8

Bogey-13 said:


> It would with a Ruban for sure. I bet if you email them they could make recommendations of how to put it on the DB.


Thanks!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bogey-13 said:


> View attachment 4385919
> View attachment 4385920
> View attachment 4385921
> View attachment 4385923
> 
> 
> Here is the interior(there is a small slip pocket inside), the back slip pocket (can hold my iPhone X), and the bottom.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

I looked at the measurements and realized that the Cartouchiere, while stunning, is too small for me. I opted for the mini DB 27 in grey. I will be carrying a Surface go (sometimes), Kindle, two mini pouches, wallet, and tissues. Cant wait to grow my FPL collection!


----------



## Bogey-13

mzhurshie said:


> I looked at the measurements and realized that the Cartouchiere, while stunning, is too small for me. I opted for the mini DB 27 in grey. I will be carrying a Surface go (sometimes), Kindle, two mini pouches, wallet, and tissues. Cant wait to grow my FPL collection!


That makes a lot of sense! You will love your DB 27. I am quite impressed with the quality of what I have gotten so far.


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bogey-13 said:


> That makes a lot of sense! You will love your DB 27. I am quite impressed with the quality of what I have gotten so far.


Thank you! Very reassuring (and enabling). I love your charm!! Have you taken your new bag out for a spin? I'm guessing you carely very little. I bet itd just fit my phone (the monstrously large Note 9).


----------



## Bogey-13

mzhurshie said:


> Thank you! Very reassuring (and enabling). I love your charm!! Have you taken your new bag out for a spin? I'm guessing you carely very little. I bet itd just fit my phone (the monstrously large Note 9).


Not yet! I have the DB 32 zipped and use that as my daily work bag. When I am just running around, the Cartouchiere will be perfect to slip into my DB and carry with just necessities. Thanks and I love butterflies - they carry a lot of life meaning for me


----------



## MainlyBailey

Bogey-13 said:


> Not yet! I have the DB 32 zipped and use that as my daily work bag. When I am just running around, the Cartouchiere will be perfect to slip into my DB and carry with just necessities. Thanks and I love butterflies - they carry a lot of life meaning for me


Zipped tote is so much more secure! I did read somewhere that the 32 zipped version is more structured? At size 27, I thought the opening was small enough not to need a zipper but would love a zipped 32! If anything were symbolic enough as butterflies to you, I'd likely end up having far too many (no complaints)! Torally would love mod shots at some point!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzhurshie said:


> I looked at the measurements and realized that the Cartouchiere, while stunning, is too small for me. I opted for the mini DB 27 in grey. I will be carrying a Surface go (sometimes), Kindle, two mini pouches, wallet, and tissues. Cant wait to grow my FPL collection!


I have the DB 27 in gray  I love it!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I have the DB 27 in gray  I love it!


I looked over your pictures 1000 times!!!!!!!! You're the reason I chose the gray! Was going to reach out and ask whether you're still carrying her and what you still tote around. I was a big bag girl and down sized after being able to work remote but not sure if 27 will look too tiny on me. I'm 5'1 and 105 lbs. Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzhurshie said:


> I looked over your pictures 1000 times!!!!!!!! You're the reason I chose the gray! Was going to reach out and ask whether you're still carrying her and what you still tote around. I was a big bag girl and down sized after being able to work remote but not sure if 27 will look too tiny on me. I'm 5'1 and 105 lbs. Thanks!


Hahaha love TPF chats so definitely do reach out!! I'm actually 5'6" 140lbs and I quite like it. Do you plan to use it as a tote or handbag? I find it's the perfect size for a handbag, but then again I'm not a tote person! Would you like to see modshots?


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hahaha love TPF chats so definitely do reach out!! I'm actually 5'6" 140lbs and I quite like it. Do you plan to use it as a tote or handbag? I find it's the perfect size for a handbag, but then again I'm not a tote person! Would you like to see modshots?


YESSSSS mod shots pretty please!!!! I have enough totes and I'd get the 32 when I need a tote. So it'll be handbag only. tia!!!!!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzhurshie said:


> YESSSSS mod shots pretty please!!!! I have enough totes and I'd get the 32 when I need a tote. So it'll be handbag only. tia!!!!!!


I'll post tonight if I get a chance, if not tomorrow!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I'll post tonight if I get a chance, if not tomorrow!!


super stoked!! tysm!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

mzhurshie said:


> super stoked!! tysm!


Sorry for the weird edit, but I just got home so the lighting is weird late night and my bedroom is a mess so I blocked it out  But it shows the bag in reference to my body, so I hope it helps!!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sorry for the weird edit, but I just got home so the lighting is weird late night and my bedroom is a mess so I blocked it out  But it shows the bag in reference to my body, so I hope it helps!!


Not weird at all! I know the feeling of a non cooperating background but YOU look fabulous and that DB is so darling! It looks perfect on you. Now I'm really looking forward to getting it! Thank you so so much for this!


----------



## BB8

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sorry for the weird edit, but I just got home so the lighting is weird late night and my bedroom is a mess so I blocked it out  But it shows the bag in reference to my body, so I hope it helps!!


Your DB is adorable! I have the zipped version, same color, and absolutely love mine!


----------



## LVinCali

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Sorry for the weird edit, but I just got home so the lighting is weird late night and my bedroom is a mess so I blocked it out  But it shows the bag in reference to my body, so I hope it helps!!



Thank you for posting this and other mod shots!  I am ordering a 2nd FLP as I want more of a handbag (all good with totes now) type of bag, but finding it really difficult to pick which one when I can't try them on in the store.   I am dependent on pictures.  

I own: DB 37 and a Goyard Artois MM

Deciding between: DB 27 (smaller version of my DB 37) or a zipped DB 32 (smaller version of my Goyard)

Anyone have more than 1 DB?  Anyone have both a zipped DB and a 27?


----------



## FrancieL

My Daily Battle arrived, and it is even prettier in person than in pictures! This is a DB 32 with no zip (I was worried I wouldn't be able to get my laptop in with a zipper), and I got a ruban with all three of my initials. FLP sent a little book that explains all of the medals, and I definitely want to see them when I'm in Paris next summer. I'm so grateful for these forums, which is where I first heard about the FLP brand. Having now seen the DB and Goyard bags in person, I think FLP are much sturdier bags and at better prices. I'm thrilled with this purchase!


----------



## MainlyBailey

FrancieL said:


> My Daily Battle arrived, and it is even prettier in person than in pictures! This is a DB 32 with no zip (I was worried I wouldn't be able to get my laptop in with a zipper), and I got a ruban with all three of my initials. FLP sent a little book that explains all of the medals, and I definitely want to see them when I'm in Paris next summer. I'm so grateful for these forums, which is where I first heard about the FLP brand. Having now seen the DB and Goyard bags in person, I think FLP are much sturdier bags and at better prices. I'm thrilled with this purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4391080


LOVING IT!!!!


----------



## kmatt33

I am loving my 37 so much I haven’t touched any of my other bags in two months. This bag is amazing and the straps don’t fall off my shoulders which happen in almost every other shoulder bag I’ve ever owned. I Just Love this bag.


----------



## LVinCali

kmatt33 said:


> I am loving my 37 so much I haven’t touched any of my other bags in two months. This bag is amazing and the straps don’t fall off my shoulders which happen in almost every other shoulder bag I’ve ever owned. I Just Love this bag.



Same!!!  And I bought a Goyard Artois a week before I ordered my DB 37 in February, but I can’t stop using the 37.   

Currently debating between a DB 27 or a zipped DB 32.  Kinda hard to decide when I can’t try them on.


----------



## LVinCali

As I am in the middle of debating which FLP bag I am going to order, noticed today on the website that prices have just gone up.  [emoji19]


----------



## Bogey-13

FrancieL said:


> My Daily Battle arrived, and it is even prettier in person than in pictures! This is a DB 32 with no zip (I was worried I wouldn't be able to get my laptop in with a zipper), and I got a ruban with all three of my initials. FLP sent a little book that explains all of the medals, and I definitely want to see them when I'm in Paris next summer. I'm so grateful for these forums, which is where I first heard about the FLP brand. Having now seen the DB and Goyard bags in person, I think FLP are much sturdier bags and at better prices. I'm thrilled with this purchase!
> 
> View attachment 4391080


Very nice and I, too, am thrilled with my FLP purchases. I use my DB32 zipped daily for work and love it.


----------



## LVinCali

FYI - I was unable to place an order on the website and was told it could be weeks before it is working again.   They are taking orders through the boutique.


----------



## MainlyBailey

LVinCali said:


> FYI - I was unable to place an order on the website and was told it could be weeks before it is working again.   They are taking orders through the boutique.


Oh noooooo. Price increase AND the site is down? That stinks.. I was fortunate enough to make an order before those things happened but it's taking an unusually long time to get to me in the east coast. I hope you're able to make an email purchase?


----------



## LVinCali

MainlyBailey said:


> Oh noooooo. Price increase AND the site is down? That stinks.. I was fortunate enough to make an order before those things happened but it's taking an unusually long time to get to me in the east coast. I hope you're able to make an email purchase?



Seems everything is moving slowly!   I wonder what’s going on.

The only reason why I tried the website is because my boutique contact has been replying way slower than usual.  Was hoping to have the bag yesterday or today but now guess I’ll be happy if it arrives next week.


----------



## LVinCali

Update - been trying to make the email purchase since Wednesday, paid for it on Thursday (after writing customer service about not being able to order online either, boutique finally got back to me).  Boutique told me they were too busy to mail it out Thursday or Friday!   Seriously?!?!

I don’t live in Paris or Asia so I am stuck with email or website for FLP.  If I want to spend over 1K with mediocre service/being ignored, Louis Vuitton is only a 20 min subway ride away.  [emoji24] Paid for on Thursday and maybe they will get around to sending it next week? [emoji19]

Thought I had a new brand to be loyal to, but this is souring me a bit.


----------



## qubed

They probably had in-store customers to work with. Would you like it if you were at a store and an associate told you to wait while they pack a box for an online order?



LVinCali said:


> Update - been trying to make the email purchase since Wednesday, paid for it on Thursday (after writing customer service about not being able to order online either, boutique finally got back to me).  Boutique told me they were too busy to mail it out Thursday or Friday!   Seriously?!?!
> 
> I don’t live in Paris or Asia so I am stuck with email or website for FLP.  If I want to spend over 1K with mediocre service/being ignored, Louis Vuitton is only a 20 min subway ride away.  [emoji24] Paid for on Thursday and maybe they will get around to sending it next week? [emoji19]
> 
> Thought I had a new brand to be loyal to, but this is souring me a bit.


----------



## BB8

LVinCali said:


> Update - been trying to make the email purchase since Wednesday, paid for it on Thursday (after writing customer service about not being able to order online either, boutique finally got back to me).  Boutique told me they were too busy to mail it out Thursday or Friday!   Seriously?!?!
> 
> I don’t live in Paris or Asia so I am stuck with email or website for FLP.  If I want to spend over 1K with mediocre service/being ignored, Louis Vuitton is only a 20 min subway ride away.  [emoji24] Paid for on Thursday and maybe they will get around to sending it next week? [emoji19]
> 
> Thought I had a new brand to be loyal to, but this is souring me a bit.


I can see how frustrated you feel, and am sorry that your experience has been disappointing. I ordered a bag from FLP before their website went live, so for me it was strictly email communication, and it was pretty seamless.  I loved that this brand was under the radar and could only be purchased in their locales, so although I would have preferred a website to view their goods, the email correspondence I received with various pictures and details more than made up for the lack of website. I think I recall there being maybe an instance or two when there was a slight lag in response, but because I knew this company was smaller (i.e., not global) than some of these other luxury houses, I was okay with that.  Since I bought my bag, they have created a website, and I have watched their popularity and following grow!  Perhaps the demand for their goods is growing exponentially, and outpacing their staffing?  A positive thing for them, but maybe something to keep in mind when ordering from outside their locales?  I love my bag, and find the quality to be top notch!  I hope you will love yours just as much, if not more [emoji4].


----------



## LVinCali

qubed said:


> They probably had in-store customers to work with. Would you like it if you were at a store and an associate told you to wait while they pack a box for an online order?



That’s the thing, I live in Europe now and here I have quite often seen SAs ignore in-store customers (myself included) to take calls.  And that is indeed the excuse I got.  Good for them if they are literally busy with a customer for every single minute of their shift.  

I suppose loyalty is dead on both sides.  Just seems like SAs will follow the one-time big spenders over a slow and steady customer.  This is not necessarily a dig in FLP, but just what I have seen since buying my first luxury bag in 2004.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVinCali said:


> Update - been trying to make the email purchase since Wednesday, paid for it on Thursday (after writing customer service about not being able to order online either, boutique finally got back to me).  Boutique told me they were too busy to mail it out Thursday or Friday!   Seriously?!?!
> 
> I don’t live in Paris or Asia so I am stuck with email or website for FLP.  If I want to spend over 1K with mediocre service/being ignored, Louis Vuitton is only a 20 min subway ride away.  [emoji24] Paid for on Thursday and maybe they will get around to sending it next week? [emoji19]
> 
> Thought I had a new brand to be loyal to, but this is souring me a bit.





qubed said:


> They probably had in-store customers to work with. Would you like it if you were at a store and an associate told you to wait while they pack a box for an online order?


It seems to me like they have an understaffing/organizational issue going on. LVinCali is not wrong to be upset about a delay, with the cost of shipping being what it is and the margin they charge for branding/service. The same thing happened to me and I was turned off from the brand. The more customer-service oriented thing to do would've been to let her know as soon as she ordered that there is delay (or even post on their website/social about it), rather than wait for her to ask where it went. Also, if someone has given you money, it's not unreasonable to expect that it will be taken care of! Even amateur ebay sellers have to ship out within two days. 

That being said, I wouldn't necessarily blame FLP in some ways. I think they have grown explosively but they seemingly do not have the management to match it. It's nice to support a smaller business, but business is business and they should figure out a better system for themselves if they're overloaded with in-person orders and online orders. Again, they're only humans and I'm sure they're working on it, but "being too busy" would not fly as an excuse at my own work!


----------



## MainlyBailey

Hi everyone,

My DB 27 in steel grey arrived in the mail today! It's as small as I expected, and I'll be using it as a purse. Wanted to check the quality before getting a larger tote for work. The handles are very soft and it seems as sturdy as my neverfulls, and definitely sturdier than my goyard artois. Absolutely love it. Here she is, and another pic of WIMB. Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## BB8

MainlyBailey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My DB 27 in steel grey arrived in the mail today! It's as small as I expected, and I'll be using it as a purse. Wanted to check the quality before getting a larger tote for work. The handles are very soft and it seems as sturdy as my neverfulls, and definitely sturdier than my goyard artois. Absolutely love it. Here she is, and another pic of WIMB. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398017
> View attachment 4398018


Love it! She's so cute!


----------



## MainlyBailey

BB8 said:


> Love it! She's so cute!


Thanks!!! Cant wait to take mod shots when I'm in some proper clothes and have a long mirror! I'm moving so everything's already packed up. The quality is surprisingly amazing- great price!!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

MainlyBailey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My DB 27 in steel grey arrived in the mail today! It's as small as I expected, and I'll be using it as a purse. Wanted to check the quality before getting a larger tote for work. The handles are very soft and it seems as sturdy as my neverfulls, and definitely sturdier than my goyard artois. Absolutely love it. Here she is, and another pic of WIMB. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398017
> View attachment 4398018


Hooray, we're officially bag twins!! Congratulations, so glad you love it. It's so sturdy you have no reason to worry! I put mine through absolute torture, did not give any second thoughts to taking care of it, and it looks much better than my mom's Artois looked after she wore it a few times!


----------



## MainlyBailey

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Hooray, we're officially bag twins!! Congratulations, so glad you love it. It's so sturdy you have no reason to worry! I put mine through absolute torture, did not give any second thoughts to taking care of it, and it looks much better than my mom's Artois looked after she wore it a few times!


Yessss!!! Again, thank you for your pics- was def what made me want this so bad. My Goyards' quality was atrocious. All the handles always frayed, cracked, and I'm always afraid the canvas will crack. The artois was used 3 hours before the corner was roughed up. Glad I found an awesome replacement!! Looks like your mom should get this next, too!!


----------



## BB8

MainlyBailey said:


> Thanks!!! Cant wait to take mod shots when I'm in some proper clothes and have a long mirror! I'm moving so everything's already packed up. The quality is surprisingly amazing- great price!!


Yes, agreed on both points (quality and price)!


----------



## LVinCali

MainlyBailey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My DB 27 in steel grey arrived in the mail today! It's as small as I expected, and I'll be using it as a purse. Wanted to check the quality before getting a larger tote for work. The handles are very soft and it seems as sturdy as my neverfulls, and definitely sturdier than my goyard artois. Absolutely love it. Here she is, and another pic of WIMB. Thanks for letting me share!!



Congrats!  I am going to be sitting at home all day today waiting for my 27 (with black leather) to arrive.   Agree that it is sturdier than the Artois (and my MM is so big, people are always knocking it around on public transport or on sidewalks).  I did the opposite- got the 37 first and was amazed by the quality.  If the 27 works out as well, considering the 32 with yellow trim and the 41 for travel... [emoji23]


----------



## FrancieL

MainlyBailey said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My DB 27 in steel grey arrived in the mail today! It's as small as I expected, and I'll be using it as a purse. Wanted to check the quality before getting a larger tote for work. The handles are very soft and it seems as sturdy as my neverfulls, and definitely sturdier than my goyard artois. Absolutely love it. Here she is, and another pic of WIMB. Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398017
> View attachment 4398018


So pretty and now I may need a 27


----------



## FrancieL

For anyone who is curious about duty, I ordered a DB32 with a ruban and my 3 initials. The bag was valued at $896 (this includes the ruban), and the letters at $85. I only had to pay duty on the bag and not the letters, presumably because they split the items. My total bill from FedEx was $87.64. I was thinking I would have to pay 9% of my total including shipping so this was less than I expected. The bill was $80.64 for the duty and $7 for FedEx advancing the duty, which they have to do to release payment.


----------



## FrancieL

MainlyBailey said:


> Yessss!!! Again, thank you for your pics- was def what made me want this so bad. My Goyards' quality was atrocious. All the handles always frayed, cracked, and I'm always afraid the canvas will crack. The artois was used 3 hours before the corner was roughed up. Glad I found an awesome replacement!! Looks like your mom should get this next, too!!


I think my DB looks and feels much more sturdy and high quality than Goyard. I was actually looking at those then found FLP via these forums. So glad I did!


----------



## MainlyBailey

LVinCali said:


> Congrats!  I am going to be sitting at home all day today waiting for my 27 (with black leather) to arrive.   Agree that it is sturdier than the Artois (and my MM is so big, people are always knocking it around on public transport or on sidewalks).  I did the opposite- got the 37 first and was amazed by the quality.  If the 27 works out as well, considering the 32 with yellow trim and the 41 for travel... [emoji23]


?! Did it arrive!? Please do share!!

The yellow trim is next up on my list too!


----------



## MainlyBailey

FrancieL said:


> I think my DB looks and feels much more sturdy and high quality than Goyard. I was actually looking at those then found FLP via these forums. So glad I did!


So good to know about the taxes! And yes, this forum is my go to for all the best acquisitions! FLP has been quite popular in Asia, but certainly not the US. At least not in the east coast. Super refreshing, and the sturdiness makes it that much better.


----------



## LVinCali

MainlyBailey said:


> ?! Did it arrive!? Please do share!!
> 
> The yellow trim is next up on my list too!



Yes, it did arrive.  It’s so mini!  I am thinking that I should have gotten the zipped 32, but maybe it will just take a few days of getting used it.

Here is the 27 with all the other FLP items I have ordered in the last 2 months.  I want to see one of the FLP stores, but maybe it is for the best if they are far, far away from me!


----------



## barbee

LVinCali said:


> Yes, it did arrive.  It’s so mini!  I am thinking that I should have gotten the zipped 32, but maybe it will just take a few days of getting used it.
> 
> Here is the 27 with all the other FLP items I have ordered in the last 2 months.  I want to see one of the FLP stores, but maybe it is for the best if they are far, far away from me!
> 
> View attachment 4399577


I really like the 27!  I have debated between the 27 and 32, and for me the 27 may be more practical for everyday.  However, my thought is a bag for traveling--then the 32 may be perfect.  But that's quite a bit to spend for a few trips(although I'm going to Europe this summer)  When at the store in Paris two years ago, my husband talked me out of the DB and I did buy the small Parade on a chain, which I love but only use rarely because of it's small size.  I also have the coin purse. So cute.
If if if the 27 is not just right for you, please message me as I may buy it from you.


----------



## LVinCali

barbee said:


> I really like the 27!  I have debated between the 27 and 32, and for me the 27 may be more practical for everyday.  However, my thought is a bag for traveling--then the 32 may be perfect.  But that's quite a bit to spend for a few trips(although I'm going to Europe this summer)  When at the store in Paris two years ago, my husband talked me out of the DB and I did buy the small Parade on a chain, which I love but only use rarely because of it's small size.  I also have the coin purse. So cute.
> If if if the 27 is not just right for you, please message me as I may buy it from you.



For sure the zipped DB is perfect for travel and I feel the same about my Artois- oh crud, did I just spend that much on something I will only use 4-5 times per year???  [emoji51] However, I am going on a trip in a few days and was bummed to leave my DB 37 at home, but the 27 fits in my Artois MM with tons of room for other carry-on items so at least I will have a little FLP bag with me. 




Coin purse is cute.  Wish FLP had a larger one/toiletry bag.  Looks like they did a few years ago, but the boutique told me they discontinued it.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVinCali said:


> For sure the zipped DB is perfect for travel and I feel the same about my Artois- oh crud, did I just spend that much on something I will only use 4-5 times per year???  [emoji51] However, I am going on a trip in a few days and was bummed to leave my DB 37 at home, but the 27 fits in my Artois MM with tons of room for other carry-on items so at least I will have a little FLP bag with me.
> 
> View attachment 4399712
> 
> 
> Coin purse is cute.  Wish FLP had a larger one/toiletry bag.  Looks like they did a few years ago, but the boutique told me they discontinued it.


Nesting bags! So cute.


----------



## Bogey-13

LVinCali said:


> Yes, it did arrive.  It’s so mini!  I am thinking that I should have gotten the zipped 32, but maybe it will just take a few days of getting used it.
> 
> Here is the 27 with all the other FLP items I have ordered in the last 2 months.  I want to see one of the FLP stores, but maybe it is for the best if they are far, far away from me!
> 
> View attachment 4399577


Very nice! I look forward to hearing how you like the 27.


----------



## tnchn

Do anyone know how much it cost for shipping to Australia?


----------



## Bogey-13

tnchn said:


> Do anyone know how much it cost for shipping to Australia?


I would recommend emailing them. I think it will also depend on what you purchase and the weight.


----------



## nicole.persinger

Does anyone know if the sand color is more of a beige or is it pink?


----------



## tnchn

Bogey-13 said:


> I would recommend emailing them. I think it will also depend on what you purchase and the weight.



I’m looking at getting the DB 32 zip


----------



## GiGiHM

nicole.persinger said:


> Does anyone know if the sand color is more of a beige or is it pink?


I have the Daily Battle 32 in Sable Chaud and it is definitely a beige but with the slightest tinge of pink in the cream color (I don’t even notice it anymore). It is so beautiful. Great neutral everyday tote. Here is a quick photo next to a beige Varina flat. Hope that helps!


----------



## GiGiHM

BittyMonkey said:


> Has anyone taken a photo with how much can fit in the 32?


I find the 32 fits quite a lot. I use mine as an everyday tote, not work bag, so haven’t carried a laptop in it. I love this size. Definitely recommend a purse organizer. Here is a quick photo of mine.


----------



## BB8

GiGiHM said:


> I find the 32 fits quite a lot. I use mine as an everyday tote, not work bag, so haven’t carried a laptop in it. I love this size. Definitely recommend a purse organizer. Here is a quick photo of mine.


May I ask which bag organizer this is?


----------



## GiGiHM

BB8 said:


> May I ask which bag organizer this is?


It is a Mai Tai Collection insert. She designs inserts primarily for Hermes bags but if you email her about a different brand, dimentions etc., she can suggest which may fit. Additionally she has a section on the website under "shop your insert" called "other bags and styles" where you can see what people have used for brands other than Hermes. For the Daily Battle 32 the " Lindy 34" fits perfectly! I have purchased from her many times (she also has beautiful accessories, scarf rings, etc). Everything made in France and beautiful quality. Website is www.maitaicollection.com


----------



## BB8

GiGiHM said:


> It is a Mai Tai Collection insert. She designs inserts primarily for Hermes bags but if you email her about a different brand, dimentions etc., she can suggest which may fit. Additionally she has a section on the website under "shop your insert" called "other bags and styles" where you can see what people have used for brands other than Hermes. For the Daily Battle 32 the " Lindy 34" fits perfectly! I have purchased from her many times (she also has beautiful accessories, scarf rings, etc). Everything made in France and beautiful quality. Website is www.maitaicollection.com


Wonderful information! Thank you so much! I plan to check her out for my zipped DB. [emoji4]


----------



## kmatt33

I’m on month three with my daily battle and noticed this cracking. Not huge now but was wondering if other experienced this and if it got worse over time?


----------



## bellebellebelle19

kmatt33 said:


> I’m on month three with my daily battle and noticed this cracking. Not huge now but was wondering if other experienced this and if it got worse over time?


Yup, that's happened to plenty people on this thread including me haha. It doesn't get worse in the sense of the handle breaking or anything, it's just the edge paint cracking from use.


----------



## bella89

Can anyone who has the Holster tell me how much it fits besides cards/cash and a phone, if at all.  Thanks!


----------



## Piinktulip

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Yup, that's happened to plenty people on this thread including me haha. It doesn't get worse in the sense of the handle breaking or anything, it's just the edge paint cracking from use.



My bag handles has white threads exposed on the edges. Guess i need to send for lacquering soon


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Piinktulip said:


> My bag handles has white threads exposed on the edges. Guess i need to send for lacquering soon


Wow white threads? That sounds like a worse problem than edge paint cracking! Can you post a pic?


----------



## larrybills

Hey gang, has anyone in Canada ordered recently? What duties and taxes should we expect? The item is made in the EU so I’m not expecting to pay any duties because of CETA, just local provincial taxes, but wanted to be sure if anyone has had experience with this. Thanks!


----------



## kmatt33

larrybills said:


> Hey gang, has anyone in Canada ordered recently? What duties and taxes should we expect? The item is made in the EU so I’m not expecting to pay any duties because of CETA, just local provincial taxes, but wanted to be sure if anyone has had experience with this. Thanks!


I ordered mine in February a daily battle 37. I think I paid around $200 in taxes and duties.


----------



## larrybills

kmatt33 said:


> I ordered mine in February a daily battle 37. I think I paid around $200 in taxes and duties.



Thanks for the fast reply!!! Sounds like there could be some mild additional charges then, this works out to about 15% tax if we don’t take off the VAT.


----------



## ho_ma

Hi guys, do you have any information on the new bag Daily Battle Vertical? I saw it on ig and already email them for more information but no one replies. Can anyone share? How much is it?


----------



## tnchn

Hi all, are daily battles made in france or spain?


----------



## MollieGrace

I bought a DB vertical  in gray (smaller size) in Paris. Store was empty and they were very pleasant.


----------



## LVinCali

Does anyone have a FLP bag with a terrible smell?  I have a DB 37 which has no smell but my new DB 27 smells just awful. Really bad and strong too.  Like you can tell the bag is nearby from a few feet away.       ☹️


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVinCali said:


> Does anyone have a FLP bag with a terrible smell?  I have a DB 37 which has no smell but my new DB 27 smells just awful. Really bad and strong too.  Like you can tell the bag is nearby from a few feet away.       ☹️


Is it a chemically smell? Airing out should help smells go away! You can also close the bag in a box with open baking soda or charcoal. I've also read rubbing bags with a dryer sheet helps?


----------



## quadmama

LVinCali said:


> Does anyone have a FLP bag with a terrible smell?  I have a DB 37 which has no smell but my new DB 27 smells just awful. Really bad and strong too.  Like you can tell the bag is nearby from a few feet away.       ☹️



I have a DB 32 that is about 1.5 years old. I didn't notice any smell when it was brand new, but started to notice it after about 8 months. I then started just hang it on the door without its dust bag and that helped. I have noticed similar smell on my LV Pochette Matis after repair. (The back panel had to be completely replaced due to the infamous glazing issue). I think it may have something to do with how they treated the canvas.


----------



## LVinCali

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Is it a chemically smell? Airing out should help smells go away! You can also close the bag in a box with open baking soda or charcoal. I've also read rubbing bags with a dryer sheet helps?



I don’t know how to explain it, but it is definitely not leather.  Maybe chemical.  I am trying to air it out, fingers crossed.  I’m just surprised since my first DB had no odor.


----------



## LVinCali

quadmama said:


> I have a DB 32 that is about 1.5 years old. I didn't notice any smell when it was brand new, but started to notice it after about 8 months. I then started just hang it on the door without its dust bag and that helped. I have noticed similar smell on my LV Pochette Matis after repair. (The back panel had to be completely replaced due to the infamous glazing issue). I think it may have something to do with how they treated the canvas.



Yup, I have mine hanging on a door and now my walk-in closet stinks!  [emoji23] I just wanted to get it away from my other bags.  It does seem a bit better after 24 hours of hanging.

I had a LV PM too.  It was the reverse and I sold it, but I think of buying it again in black leather.  [emoji48]


----------



## Wooskie

Hi everyone!

First time posting on PF. I just bought a DB 32 in Grey (not the yellow glazing) at the Joyce store in Hong Kong where they were having a long term pop-up. 

The sales lady Lily was very helpful and patiently waited for me to get off the phone with my friend who was helping me decide on the size and all.

I paid HK$8,900 (US$1,140) for the bag and was told the one with yellow glazing is HK$9,100 (US$1,166). Not a big difference between the two options.

I suppose I’m paying a lot more than what it costs in Europe?


----------



## LVinCali

Wooskie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First time posting on PF. I just bought a DB 32 in Grey (not the yellow glazing) at the Joyce store in Hong Kong where they were having a long term pop-up.
> 
> The sales lady Lily was very helpful and patiently waited for me to get off the phone with my friend who was helping me decide on the size and all.
> 
> I paid HK$8,900 (US$1,140) for the bag and was told the one with yellow glazing is HK$9,100 (US$1,166). Not a big difference between the two options.
> 
> I suppose I’m paying a lot more than what it costs in Europe?




FLP website shows:
DB 32 no yellow glazing - 850€
DB 32 with yellow glazing - 870€


----------



## quadmama

Wooskie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First time posting on PF. I just bought a DB 32 in Grey (not the yellow glazing) at the Joyce store in Hong Kong where they were having a long term pop-up.
> 
> The sales lady Lily was very helpful and patiently waited for me to get off the phone with my friend who was helping me decide on the size and all.
> 
> I paid HK$8,900 (US$1,140) for the bag and was told the one with yellow glazing is HK$9,100 (US$1,166). Not a big difference between the two options.
> 
> I suppose I’m paying a lot more than what it costs in Europe?



I visited the store in Taipei last spring and yes, I do think the price in Asia cost a little more.


----------



## Dian maksum

I bought faure le page via online, can you authenticate this bag? Many thanks


----------



## TexasPurseShopper

ho_ma said:


> Hi guys, do you have any information on the new bag Daily Battle Vertical? I saw it on ig and already email them for more information but no one replies. Can anyone share? How much is it?
> 
> View attachment 4413619


----------



## TexasPurseShopper

This is the pricing I got from the Rue de Cambon team recently:

The Daily Battle Vertical is an opened tote that comes with a removable board at the bottom to carry heavier items:
Daily Battle Vertical 30 which measures 30x36.5x9.5cm : 950€ with tax and 791.67€ TAX FREE
Daily Battle Vertical 33 which measures 33x40.5x12.5cm: 1150€ with tax and 958.33€ TAX FREE


----------



## ho_ma

TexasPurseShopper said:


> This is the pricing I got from the Rue de Cambon team recently:
> 
> The Daily Battle Vertical is an opened tote that comes with a removable board at the bottom to carry heavier items:
> Daily Battle Vertical 30 which measures 30x36.5x9.5cm : 950€ with tax and 791.67€ TAX FREE
> Daily Battle Vertical 33 which measures 33x40.5x12.5cm: 1150€ with tax and 958.33€ TAX FREE



Thank you for your information.


----------



## suncammy

Anyone have both DB 32 totes with and without zip to weigh in on pros and cons?


----------



## cowgrrl

Considering the Daily Battle 27.  Can anyone tell me if the Hot Sand color is light pink or light beige?  Its difficult to tell on the website.  Thanks!


----------



## ikwong

cowgrrl said:


> Considering the Daily Battle 27.  Can anyone tell me if the Hot Sand color is light pink or light beige?  Its difficult to tell on the website.  Thanks!



Just saw it once in the Paris store but I believe it was closer to light beige and a darker beige. The lighter shade could pass for light pink beige though I guess if there is such a thing.  Wanted to get my wife that color but it was not available for DB32 in Zipped version.


----------



## cowgrrl

ikwong said:


> Just saw it once in the Paris store but I believe it was closer to light beige and a darker beige. The lighter shade could pass for light pink beige though I guess if there is such a thing.  Wanted to get my wife that color but it was not available for DB32 in Zipped version.


Thanks!  I think I’ll stick with black.


----------



## suncammy

suncammy said:


> Anyone have both DB 32 totes with and without zip to weigh in on pros and cons?



I ended up with the zip [emoji177] ... just in time for Mother’s Day to moi [emoji6]


----------



## yoshiko

Does anyone know the email for the Taipei Taiwan store?


----------



## TraceySH

Here are some pics of the new boho ...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

TraceySH said:


> Here are some pics of the new boho ...


So cute and cool! I love that knight head tassel!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So cute and cool! I love that knight head tassel!


Tell me that is not SO FUN! I didn't realize until last night that FLP has an online boutique now & we can order from the USA that way.


----------



## cowgrrl

Love it!  Need to check out details online.


----------



## kmatt33

I have had a small cut/chunk come out of the canvas. Anybody have this happen?  What should I do about it?


----------



## TraceySH

Pics of the smaller sizes hobo


----------



## BB8

TraceySH said:


> Pics of the smaller sizes hobo


Thanks for the great detailed shots, especially of the interior. It looks like there are 2 interior zippered pockets? Is the flap just to cover the interior compartment divider, or to cover the front, as you have depicted?


----------



## TraceySH

BB8 said:


> Thanks for the great detailed shots, especially of the interior. It looks like there are 2 interior zippered pockets? Is the flap just to cover the interior compartment divider, or to cover the front, as you have depicted?


It can go either way - the flap which is a very cool detail. It can be tucked into the front compartment or covering the front compartment to the outer. The leather design syncs up which is really neat. Inside there is a middle zip compartment separating the 2 cavities. Back wall is another zip compartment and a slide pocket. Back outside pocket is genius for a phone. Long strap is adjustable and removable. Most of the interior is leather, minus the cavities which are microfiber.


----------



## BB8

TraceySH said:


> It can go either way - the flap which is a very cool detail. It can be tucked into the front compartment or covering the front compartment to the outer. The leather design syncs up which is really neat. Inside there is a middle zip compartment separating the 2 cavities. Back wall is another zip compartment and a slide pocket. Back outside pocket is genius for a phone. Long strap is adjustable and removable. Most of the interior is leather, minus the cavities which are microfiber.


Great and very useful info, thank you!


----------



## cowgrrl

Do we have a price for the Boho?  Thanks.


----------



## member :)

The two sizes: 
Boho 23: 1650€ with tax and 1375€ TAX FREE
Boho 27: 1850€ with tax and 1541.67€ TAX FREE


----------



## rcy

was just in paris last week so picked up a daily battle 37 and a pouchette. i also tried the goyard, but the straps were too short for me... plus i saw them EVERYWHERE, and i really wanted something that other people don't have :o) my sa was extremely helpful.


----------



## mothbeast

I love the new shapes but not the stamped logo. I regret not getting another carry on earlier.


----------



## BB8

Visiting this place, and enjoying the sun and soothing sounds of the crashing waves with my family (and my DB) on this Memorial Day.  Reflecting on, and grateful to, the men and women of our military who made the freedoms we enjoy today, possible.


----------



## Skytoucher

Hey, does anyone have the pricing on cardholders and bifold wallets ?


----------



## member :)

Porte cartes 4 CC Etendard:
195 € including taxes. /  162.50€ excluding taxes

Portefeuille Poche Calibre (Gun):
240 € including taxes. / 200€ excluding taxes


----------



## BB8

member :smile: said:


> Porte cartes 4 CC Etendard:
> 195 € including taxes. /  162.50€ excluding taxes
> 
> Portefeuille Poche Calibre (Gun):
> 240 € including taxes. / 200€ excluding taxes


This is great. Would you by chance happen to have images and pricing of long flap wallets?


----------



## Skytoucher

member :smile: said:


> Porte cartes 4 CC Etendard:
> 195 € including taxes. /  162.50€ excluding taxes
> 
> Portefeuille Poche Calibre (Gun):
> 240 € including taxes. / 200€ excluding taxes


Thank you so much !


----------



## member :)

BB8 said:


> This is great. Would you by chance happen to have images and pricing of long flap wallets?


Unfortunately not. Hopefully someone else will post that information.


----------



## BB8

member :smile: said:


> Unfortunately not. Hopefully someone else will post that information.


Thank you for replying anyway.


----------



## ikwong

BB8 said:


> This is great. Would you by chance happen to have images and pricing of long flap wallets?



Would you happen to mean this long wallet? I have some pictures, as well a more compact wallet when I checked them out at the new Galeries Lafayette back in April. Unfortunately already forgot the exact name and wasn't able to take of the prices. 






And the compact wallet:


----------



## BB8

ikwong said:


> Would you happen to mean this long wallet? I have some pictures, as well a more compact wallet when I checked them out at the new Galeries Lafayette back in April. Unfortunately already forgot the exact name and wasn't able to take of the prices.
> 
> View attachment 4450772
> View attachment 4450773
> View attachment 4450774
> 
> 
> And the compact wallet:
> View attachment 4450776
> View attachment 4450775
> View attachment 4450771


----------



## BB8

Thank you so much, these are very helpful pics of the long wallet. May I ask how do you feel the long wallet compares to Louis Vuitton canvas flap wallets in terms of durability and quality, if you know?


----------



## BB8

ikwong said:


> Would you happen to mean this long wallet? I have some pictures, as well a more compact wallet when I checked them out at the new Galeries Lafayette back in April. Unfortunately already forgot the exact name and wasn't able to take of the prices.
> 
> View attachment 4450772
> View attachment 4450773
> View attachment 4450774
> 
> 
> And the compact wallet:
> View attachment 4450776
> View attachment 4450775
> View attachment 4450771


----------



## BB8

@ikwong , so sorry: I'm still trying to get used to this mobile format of TPF. Please see my reply to your message above. Thank you!


----------



## ikwong

BB8 said:


> Thank you so much, these are very helpful pics of the long wallet. May I ask how do you feel the long wallet compares to Louis Vuitton canvas flap wallets in terms of durability and quality, if you know?



Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with LV's canvas flap wallets. I did get an LV Capucines Compact Wallet as a gift during the same trip, and I could say that the construction quality of both wallets was very good. FLP's had good attention to detail (like the button which resembled a bullet) and clean stitching. I think had a practical and functional design, as well as good color options. If you like the design, then I think it's a pretty good option. I believe you can find the catalog and pricing for their items on the Faure le Page website as well.


----------



## BB8

ikwong said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any experience with LV's canvas flap wallets. I did get an LV Capucines Compact Wallet as a gift during the same trip, and I could say that the construction quality of both wallets was very good. FLP's had good attention to detail (like the button which resembled a bullet) and clean stitching. I think had a practical and functional design, as well as good color options. If you like the design, then I think it's a pretty good option. I believe you can find the catalog and pricing for their items on the Faure le Page website as well.


Wonderful feedback! Thank you @ikwong , and enjoy your gorgeous collection!


----------



## anmldr1

Does anyone have pics of the new rainbow collection??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In love with this DB!


----------



## rowy65

Just wanted to post pics of my Neverfull MM and my FLP 27.  The Neverfull I bought 2014 and the FLP I got in 2015.   Both have held up beautifully.  I use the Neverfull mostly for travel while the FLP has been used mostly for work.  The canvas is definitely thicker than the Neverfull so slightly heavier.  I actually just ordered a Goyard Artois PM in grey because I really wanted something with a zipper plus the color choices of Goyard I find prettier than Fauré Le Page.  I’ll post pics of all 3 when I get it in next week.  The first pic shows the minimal corner wear over the years.  Plus the glazing on the FLP has held up better than the Neverfull


----------



## BB8

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4456476
> View attachment 4456474
> View attachment 4456475
> 
> Just wanted to post pics of my Neverfull MM and my FLP 27.  The Neverfull I bought 2014 and the FLP I got in 2015.   Both have held up beautifully.  I use the Neverfull mostly for travel while the FLP has been used mostly for work.  The canvas is definitely thicker than the Neverfull so slightly heavier.  I actually just ordered a Goyard Artois PM in grey because I really wanted something with a zipper plus the color choices of Goyard I find prettier than Fauré Le Page.  I’ll post pics of all 3 when I get it in next week.  The first pic shows the minimal corner wear over the years.  Plus the glazing on the FLP has held up better than the Neverfull


Can't wait to see your pics next week!


----------



## LVinCali

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4456476
> View attachment 4456474
> View attachment 4456475
> 
> Just wanted to post pics of my Neverfull MM and my FLP 27.  The Neverfull I bought 2014 and the FLP I got in 2015.   Both have held up beautifully.  I use the Neverfull mostly for travel while the FLP has been used mostly for work.  The canvas is definitely thicker than the Neverfull so slightly heavier.  I actually just ordered a Goyard Artois PM in grey because I really wanted something with a zipper plus the color choices of Goyard I find prettier than Fauré Le Page.  I’ll post pics of all 3 when I get it in next week.  The first pic shows the minimal corner wear over the years.  Plus the glazing on the FLP has held up better than the Neverfull



We have some similar bags. You will love the Artois (I also have grey), having a zipper is great.  My FLP 27 still smells so bad, it’s unusable.  Weeks of airing it out indoors and outdoors now....


----------



## rowy65

LVinCali said:


> We have some similar bags. You will love the Artois (I also have grey), having a zipper is great.  My FLP 27 still smells so bad, it’s unusable.  Weeks of airing it out indoors and outdoors now....


Gorgeous collection!  Very excited to add the Artois.  It’s funny how everyone I know who has the Artois PM, it’s in the grey.   Something about that beautiful Goyard color I guess.   I’m sorry to hear about this smell.  I’ve seen it reported by others.  My FLP is 4 years old but to be honest, I don’t remember a smell other than gorgeous leather smell.  Maybe a change in the production?


----------



## LVinCali

rowy65 said:


> Gorgeous collection!  Very excited to add the Artois.  It’s funny how everyone I know who has the Artois PM, it’s in the grey.   Something about that beautiful Goyard color I guess.   I’m sorry to hear about this smell.  I’ve seen it reported by others.  My FLP is 4 years old but to be honest, I don’t remember a smell other than gorgeous leather smell.  Maybe a change in the production?



My FLP 37 doesn’t have a horrible smell at all and I bought the 37 and 27 within weeks of each other.  Makes me sad as I was really excited about FLP.  The smell of the 27 is so awful I keep it far away from all my other bags.  I even did the baking soda box sitting directly in the bag for weeks....  Can’t use it, can’t sell it.   

But my Goyards smell great, the Artois seems really sturdy and I have enjoyed using them, especially for travel.


----------



## rowy65

LVinCali said:


> My FLP 37 doesn’t have a horrible smell at all and I bought the 37 and 27 within weeks of each other.  Makes me sad as I was really excited about FLP.  The smell of the 27 is so awful I keep it far away from all my other bags.  I even did the baking soda box sitting directly in the bag for weeks....  Can’t use it, can’t sell it.
> 
> But my Goyards smell great, the Artois seems really sturdy and I have enjoyed using them, especially for travel.


OMG!  That’s so horrible!!!  Can’t you call them regarding the smell?  There must be some recourse for you.  The one thing I found that was a pain was my communication with FLP was only through text and email to France.  So I had to be conscious about time difference , VAT etc.  With Goyard, I called Bergdorf’s , spoke to a SA and ordered the bag after a few text pics sent.  I finished the transaction in 15 min lol
I’m super excited about receiving it because of your pics and reviews


----------



## LVinCali

rowy65 said:


> OMG!  That’s so horrible!!!  Can’t you call them regarding the smell?  There must be some recourse for you.  The one thing I found that was a pain was my communication with FLP was only through text and email to France.  So I had to be conscious about time difference , VAT etc.  With Goyard, I called Bergdorf’s , spoke to a SA and ordered the bag after a few text pics sent.  I finished the transaction in 15 min lol
> I’m super excited about receiving it because of your pics and reviews



So true- most of my FLP items and my Artois PM were ordered over email.  I live in Berlin in the same time zone and it would still take days for a response from both companies.  

I did use the FLP 27 a few times when I first got it (assuming the smell was just from shipping) so I wouldn’t try to return it.  Will try a few more tricks!


----------



## rowy65

LVinCali said:


> So true- most of my FLP items and my Artois PM were ordered over email.  I live in Berlin in the same time zone and it would still take days for a response from both companies.
> 
> I did use the FLP 27 a few times when I first got it (assuming the smell was just from shipping) so I wouldn’t try to return it.  Will try a few more tricks!


Good luck!


----------



## rowy65

As promised, a shot of the Neverfull MM, the FLP 27 and my brand new Goyard Artois PM all together.  I love how the Goyard is more bag than tote so I can use it for work and on weekdays.  My only concern is that it’s cream colored inside so I had it buy an organizer for it.  For now, I have everything in pouches


----------



## Britkneeyen

Does anyone know the pricing for the men’s backpack? I wish they would make a smaller one for women’s.


----------



## MereLaTres

carebear929 said:


> It’s hereeeee , my DB41 in Grey arrived today!!! Placed online 1/8, received tracking 1/9, and package was delivered today. All in all, took about a week to receive from France to California. Package was shipped via TNT with final delivery made through FedEx. I was not asked to pay any customs or duties when I went to pick up (signature is required for delivery), so we shall see if I get a bill in the mail.
> 
> First impressions, I love it! It’s a lot softer and smooshier than I expected. Currently stuffing it to get the creases out from shipping, but can’t wait till I take her out on its first adventure.
> 
> View attachment 4308878
> View attachment 4308884
> View attachment 4308879
> View attachment 4308880
> View attachment 4308881
> View attachment 4308885
> View attachment 4308886
> View attachment 4308889


Loooove!! Thoughts or pics on sizing with Neverful GM? ☀️


----------



## Spicypeppermint

rowy65 said:


> View attachment 4462611
> View attachment 4462612
> View attachment 4462613
> View attachment 4462610
> 
> As promised, a shot of the Neverfull MM, the FLP 27 and my brand new Goyard Artois PM all together.  I love how the Goyard is more bag than tote so I can use it for work and on weekdays.  My only concern is that it’s cream colored inside so I had it buy an organizer for it.  For now, I have everything in pouches


Beautiful collection. Are you sure you don't have the FLP DB 32? I only ask because the DB with the yellow handles only comes in size 32 and 37 I believe. 

If you were able to find a 27 with the yellow handles that is great!


----------



## rowy65

Spicypeppermint said:


> Beautiful collection. Are you sure you don't have the FLP DB 32? I only ask because the DB with the yellow handles only comes in size 32 and 37 I believe.
> 
> If you were able to find a 27 with the yellow handles that is great!


You’re right!  It is a 32.  I bought it back in 2015 and at that time, 32 was the smallest size I believe


----------



## Spicypeppermint

rowy65 said:


> You’re right!  It is a 32.  I bought it back in 2015 and at that time, 32 was the smallest size I believe



Awesome! Honestly... which do you like better?  I'm trying to decide between those two and the burgundy grenadine hobo goyard is still able to order in their boutiques...tia!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spicypeppermint said:


> Awesome! Honestly... which do you like better?  I'm trying to decide between those two and the burgundy grenadine hobo goyard is still able to order in their boutiques...tia!


I compared my mom's Artois with my DB and I think I like the FLP a bit better. It's definitely hardier! The Goyard leather is more luxurious and I love the Grenadine. So if you're looking for a nice handbag, I'd go for Goyard, but if you're looking for a workhorse, I'd go for FLP!


----------



## Spicypeppermint

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I compared my mom's Artois with my DB and I think I like the FLP a bit better. It's definitely hardier! The Goyard leather is more luxurious and I love the Grenadine. So if you're looking for a nice handbag, I'd go for Goyard, but if you're looking for a workhorse, I'd go for FLP!



That's a good comparison! I have a goyard cap vert on the way from SF, that I can't WAIT to get!... but for the price of ther grenadine I can get a tried and true neverfull mm and classic speedy for about $600 more than the grenadine. Which would be perfect mommy bags. 

I love goyard...but I'm leaning it's not a brand that could withstand daily use imo. I love all those totes but I think I'll get more bang for my buck with a neverful and a side of speedy to soften the blow.

Although that DB with the yellow handles is gorgeous!


----------



## rowy65

Spicypeppermint said:


> Awesome! Honestly... which do you like better?  I'm trying to decide between those two and the burgundy grenadine hobo goyard is still able to order in their boutiques...tia!


Having all 3 brands, the FLP canvas is definitely thicker.  The Neverfull was one of the first LV I ever owned.  I bought the Goyard first for the gorgeous grey color.  Their colors are way nicer than FLP.  I also got the Artois because it had a zip and slightly smaller making it a perfect work bag.  The FLP and neverfull I find too big for me for daily use so I use them for travel.


----------



## Spicypeppermint

rowy65 said:


> Having all 3 brands, the FLP canvas is definitely thicker.  The Neverfull was one of the first LV I ever owned.  I bought the Goyard first for the gorgeous grey color.  Their colors are way nicer than FLP.  I also got the Artois because it had a zip and slightly smaller making it a perfect work bag.  The FLP and neverfull I find too big for me for daily use so I use them for travel.



Got it! I love the zip feature on the artois. The PM artois is big enough for a work bag? If you could compare it in size to another bag what would it be?

From the photos, the artois pm looks similar in size to the neverful pm.

I just wish I could see the DB in person. But these two beauties are in my peripheral as well...


----------



## rowy65

Spicypeppermint said:


> Got it! I love the zip feature on the artois. The PM artois is big enough for a work bag? If you could compare it in size to another bag what would it be?
> 
> From the photos, the artois pm looks similar in size to the neverful pm.
> 
> I just wish I could see the DB in person. But these two beauties are in my peripheral as well...


Agreed!  Artois PM is slightly bigger than the neverfull PM and yes!  Definitely a work bag.  I just received my organizer for it and the organizer fits well into both the neverfull and the FLP.
Ok, the Anjou is a different level I have to say.  Now you’re talking not only reversible but leather lined


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spicypeppermint said:


> Got it! I love the zip feature on the artois. The PM artois is big enough for a work bag? If you could compare it in size to another bag what would it be?
> 
> From the photos, the artois pm looks similar in size to the neverful pm.
> 
> I just wish I could see the DB in person. But these two beauties are in my peripheral as well...


My mom hardly uses her Artois because the leather corners get scuffed easily! She's very bummed about that because she's the type that prefers her bags looking new and she takes very good care of them. I conditioned the corners for her and they great again, but the effects been a bit ruined for her and made her nervous to use it I think. Meanwhile my FLP has been abused for a year on end on my way to work and looks almost the same! So it really depends on your preferences for condition and how you want to use it!


----------



## Spicypeppermint

rowy65 said:


> Agreed!  Artois PM is slightly bigger than the neverfull PM and yes!  Definitely a work bag.  I just received my organizer for it and the organizer fits well into both the neverfull and the FLP.
> Ok, the Anjou is a different level I have to say.  Now you’re talking not only reversible but leather lined


Absolutely! I just have fallen in love with my st louis...when the SA sent me those pictures I almost died!

But I think belle made up my mind. I'm a baby my bag type of girl and I couldn't do the scuffing corners. Between the DB and the NF...I still think you get more bag with the NF. Partially because it comes with a pochette and if damaged can easily be taken in.


----------



## Spicypeppermint

bellebellebelle19 said:


> My mom hardly uses her Artois because the leather corners get scuffed easily! She's very bummed about that because she's the type that prefers her bags looking new and she takes very good care of them. I conditioned the corners for her and they great again, but the effects been a bit ruined for her and made her nervous to use it I think. Meanwhile my FLP has been abused for a year on end on my way to work and looks almost the same! So it really depends on your preferences for condition and how you want to use it!



Thank you! You put all my indecision on the artois to bed! I can't do the visible scuffing corners!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spicypeppermint said:


> Absolutely! I just have fallen in love with my st louis...when the SA sent me those pictures I almost died!
> 
> But I think belle made up my mind. I'm a baby my bag type of girl and I couldn't do the scuffing corners. Between the DB and the NF...I still think you get more bag with the NF. Partially because it comes with a pochette and if damaged can easily be taken in.


Yes, it is such a bummer that pouch comes separately! I was going to order the whole deal after my DB (pouch, tassel, ruban and letter charms), but the customer service and shipping experience I found rather lacking over email. It was too hard to shop with them when there are so many brands more easily accessible from here. Hope you love your new tote!


----------



## LVinCali

Spicypeppermint said:


> Thank you! You put all my indecision on the artois to bed! I can't do the visible scuffing corners!



Not to throw a wrench into things, but the DB can scuff too.  A big chunk of leather flaked off of my corner within days of first using my DB exposing the white piping underneath, it looked horrible (I like *use* my bags, but in the first few days I am very gentle!).  Luckily, the leather did not break off and I glued it back on, but you can still see a little white.  

I still love my DB 37, my new DB 27 still smells too bad to use, been using my two Artois lately...


----------



## carebear929

MereLaTres said:


> Loooove!! Thoughts or pics on sizing with Neverful GM? ☀️



I had a Neverfull GM years ago, but I ended up selling it since it was just too big. I feel like the DB41 is slightly smaller, or maybe it just seems more manageable in size to me.


----------



## susiana

Posting my DB 32 in black.
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## bellebellebelle19

susiana said:


> Posting my DB 32 in black.
> Thanks for letting me share...


Looking very cool!!


----------



## cowgrrl

Just back from Paris where I purchased my first Faure le Page.  I picked up a little Ponchette (the Cal 22 in Black)  Amazing customer service & I'm already trying to decide what to get when I go back next year.  Looking at the Calibre or maybe the Carry-On.  
Between Faure le Page on my radar & a Goyard opening near me by the end of the year, I'm going to be SO BROKE!


----------



## hikarupanda

Does anyone know the dimensions of cartouchiere 21: https://www.faurelepage.com/en/eshop/product/2011-ceremonial-arms?id=2901-cartouchiere-21? Does it come in different sizes? Saw it on IG then went to their website to check out the bag. Super interested but I can't find the dimensions anywhere online. And when I googled for more pics it looks like it comes in more than one size? Coz sometime it looks small on a model, but looks bigger on another person in the next photo so I am confused..


----------



## hikarupanda

Bogey-13 said:


> View attachment 4385752
> View attachment 4385753
> 
> 
> I got the Cartouchiere in ivresse red/burgundy and the coup du sort(butterfly) medallion. The butterfly turns. The items were shipped at the end of the business day in Paris on a Monday and arrived in the Midwest before noon two days later.


Can you tell me the dimensions of the bag? It only comes in one size?


----------



## SDC2003

Hi all, I am thinking about purchasing the 41 cm dB as a work tote so it can carry my laptop and work papers. Can anyone who has this bag share about how heavy this tote is without anything in it? Is it comparable to the neverfull gm? Also anyone have the vertical dB? Would you be able to share the dimensions? Finally for those of you who are in the us and had your bag shipped what did you pay For Customs for your dB priced above 800 usd? Thanks in advance!


----------



## venusfueri

Hey all! New here and have loved FLP from afar - I am going to Singapore in October and the new store is definitely on my must see list. I am trying to budget for the trip (Chanel flats are on the list!) and while I want to go to the store to see the bags in person, I’m debating on which is more feasible, purchase in Singapore, or purchase via email directly from France (I live in the States, so that’s the currency conversion).

Does anyone know what the prices of the Daily Battle 37 and Cartouchiere 21 are? I’m deciding between those two. I currently own a LV Epi Neverfull and Chanel shopper; the Chanel is the perfect size for going out/solo trips without my toddler, but with a second on the way, I’m wondering what the 37 or even 41 would be (I didn’t get a LV GM bc it’s not in Epi and you see them everywhere where I live).

 I’m looking for a little more depth, and not width (I am 5’8 and the GM still looked ridiculous on me because of the width), as well as a good tote for work (I love my LV, but I have an older Mac laptop so it’s a bit of a squeeze!).

If the Cartouchiere works out, I’m essentially looking to upgrade some of my old Kate Spade crossbody bags.

Or does anyone have contact info for the SG store? Thanks so much!


----------



## Lizzkate

anmldr1 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the new rainbow collection??


I just got mine  Just wanting to share pics to this forum as I found the info provided so so so helpful when I made my purchase decision! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## hikarupanda

shnacksh said:


> First time purchasing a Faure Le Page! I got the Cartouchiere 21 in Steel Grey while waiting for the Parade Soft to come back in stock. Ordered from Galeries Lafayette store. It only took 2 days (shipped out on Tuesday) for the bag to reach my doorstep in the states. Not sure if this comes with every shipment but they included an adorable art booklet of quotes and phrases spelled out via medals. Now I just have to wait for that Parade Soft....



Do you mind showing what fits in the bag? I’m so interested in the bag but am wondering if it’s too small to fit my essentials. TIA!!


----------



## Sapphire2691

Lizzkate said:


> I just got mine  Just wanting to share pics to this forum as I found the info provided so so so helpful when I made my purchase decision! Thanks for letting me share



It's beautiful.  I ordered 37 in navy blue. I was even considering getting this as well but thought it's ridiculous to get 2 of the new brand ( to me ) at once.


----------



## decorox

Sapphire2691 said:


> It's beautiful.  I ordered 37 in navy blue. I was even considering getting this as well but thought it's ridiculous to get 2 of the new brand ( to me ) at once.


When you get a chance, would you mind posting pics of your 37 in blue? I've been considering this color, but I can't tell if it's a dark navy blue or a brighter cobalt hue?


----------



## Lizzkate

decorox said:


> When you get a chance, would you mind posting pics of your 37 in blue? I've been considering this color, but I can't tell if it's a dark navy blue or a brighter cobalt hue?



I was influenced by Helenhandbag  she got the blue one in 37. She posted a video of her bag, here's the link.


----------



## Lizzkate

Sapphire2691 said:


> It's beautiful.  I ordered 37 in navy blue. I was even considering getting this as well but thought it's ridiculous to get 2 of the new brand ( to me ) at once.



Haha I totally understand! Both colors are beautiful, I almost ordered two (in different sizes) but DH said not to go overboard as I had never shopped with FLP before. Excited to see your bag!


----------



## Sapphire2691




----------



## Sapphire2691

Mine will be shipped soon since I paid for it on Friday.  Photos I just uploaded are from boutique SA.  
Will post photos when it arrives.


----------



## Opal Libra

Hi! I am just getting into FLP and I so want that Calibre. Does anyone have any pics of the 21 vs 27 sizing comparison and what they fit? Is the chain long enough to be worn crossbody? Thank you!


----------



## Sapphire2691

Dear all,
My Faure Le Page Daily Battle Bayadere 37 Paris blue canvas with green edging from boutique finally arrived. It is beautiful.  It was shipped on 8/1 which was 6 days after I paid.  SA Charline was responsive when I contacted her when customs was needing additional information.
This is on top of Longchamp LLH.  
It came out as USD1189 ( Euro 958 )( Euro 1150 including VAT ) including Euro 90 Fed Ex shipping.
I expect to get customs bill in a couple of weeks.
Now, I am wondering if I should also get the other color ( 37, hot sand with pink edging ) and also am looking for bag inserts with zipper top.  Any recommendations ?  Thanks !


----------



## Lizzkate

Sapphire2691 said:


> Dear all,
> My Faure Le Page Daily Battle Bayadere 37 Paris blue canvas with green edging from boutique finally arrived. It is beautiful.  It was shipped on 8/1 which was 6 days after I paid.  SA Charline was responsive when I contacted her when customs was needing additional information.
> This is on top of Longchamp LLH.
> It came out as USD1189 ( Euro 958 )( Euro 1150 including VAT ) including Euro 90 Fed Ex shipping.
> I expect to get customs bill in a couple of weeks.
> Now, I am wondering if I should also get the other color ( 37, hot sand with pink edging ) and also am looking for bag inserts with zipper top.  Any recommendations ?  Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508534



Congratulations! It is gorgeous can you tell how the 37 compares to a Neverfull MM interms of size? Is it much bigger?


----------



## Sapphire2691

Lizzkate said:


> Congratulations! It is gorgeous can you tell how the 37 compares to a Neverfull MM interms of size? Is it much bigger?


Thanks !  37 is slightly longer and taller but narrower if that makes sense.  I just ordered another 37 in hot sand with pink edgings and tassels in hot pink and green to match.


----------



## Sapphire2691

Here are both daily battle 37 bayadere totes with matching tassels.  Customs for first tote is USD95.


----------



## squintright

Anyone else has this problem with the edging where it starts to peel off?  Would it be worth sending it back for repairs again or should I just bring it to a local leather shop to get the edging fixed? I'm even tempted to do a little DIY on it... >_< 

I'm a bit disappointed with how quickly the edging wore off, especially when it wasn't used much. This happened a couple of months AFTER it came back from a repair due to a torn base where the wire was sticking out. (horrifying, I know, and this was with normal use) .

I love FLP, but the issues with my DB is making me worried about the holster wallet that I just got in Paris just a week ago!


----------



## SDC2003

squintright said:


> Anyone else has this problem with the edging where it starts to peel off?  Would it be worth sending it back for repairs again or should I just bring it to a local leather shop to get the edging fixed? I'm even tempted to do a little DIY on it... >_<
> 
> I'm a bit disappointed with how quickly the edging wore off, especially when it wasn't used much. This happened a couple of months AFTER it came back from a repair due to a torn base where the wire was sticking out. (horrifying, I know, and this was with normal use) .
> 
> I love FLP, but the issues with my DB is making me worried about the holster wallet that I just got in Paris just a week ago!



Haven’t you had this for 2.5 years now? Not that this is an excuse but it is an older bag. Looks like the glazing peeled off. Did you happen to catch it on something or leave it somewhere super hot like in the car on a hot day? I have had my db for about a month and have used it nearly everyday with work throwing my computer and files and other items in it and have not experienced any issues. 



squintright said:


> I set it against my grey skirt and grey shoes for comparison. The taupe has a lot more brown/yellow tones than the grey. The grey was of a cooler tone. Both are beautiful, but the taupe works better for my skin tone.
> 
> View attachment 3607006
> 
> I hope this helps!  Let me know if you need anything further.


----------



## squintright

SDC2003 said:


> Haven’t you had this for 2.5 years now? Not that this is an excuse but it is an older bag. Looks like the glazing peeled off. Did you happen to catch it on something or leave it somewhere super hot like in the car on a hot day? I have had my db for about a month and have used it nearly everyday with work throwing my computer and files and other items in it and have not experienced any issues.



Yep! I've had it for a while, but it came back to me after the repairs last August with the handles seemingly redone as well. They felt stiffer than before. 

Had no issues with the usage in prior to sending it for repairs though, and back then I was using it daily for a year or so but nothing too heavy

Never kept in a hot room / hot car, so this is kinda strange to me. Wondering if there's another fix or if it is worth sending it back again. ☹️


----------



## Sapphire2691

Sapphire2691 said:


> Here are both daily battle 37 bayadere totes with matching tassels.  Customs for first tote is USD95.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4516124
> View attachment 4516125



Customs charge for second tote and 2 tassels is $186.


----------



## myra24

Hi all.. I’m in Paris next week and thinking of picking up my first FLP! I’ll be getting a Daily Battle as a work bag, and possibly a small cross body (forgot themodel name) - FLP has been on my radar for a while now! I was hoping you folks could help me with some information 

(1) which DB size comes with zip top? Ideally I’d like the 27 size, but I think that’s just an open tote, and I would value a zip top over an open tote 
(2) Are there any boutique exclusives that would make a visit to their store worthwhile? I’m staying close to Gal Lafayette and only in Paris for a few days, and if there isn’t a need  to visit the boutique, I’ll save myself the trip! 
(3) Does either location run out of sizes and / or colors? Should I contact an SA to request holding a few pieces?


----------



## SChuong

Opal Libra said:


> Hi! I am just getting into FLP and I so want that Calibre. Does anyone have any pics of the 21 vs 27 sizing comparison and what they fit? Is the chain long enough to be worn crossbody? Thank you!


I'm actually waiting for my Calibre 27 to come in the mail, ordered It in the Navy. Below is what the sales representative emailed me regarding dimensions, hope this helps! He mentioned the 27 can be worn crossbody. Will forward you pics once it comes in. 

*- "Calibre 27* It measures 26x18x5,5 cm and it comes with cross body chaine which you can wear with it. Also, it comes with iconic Calibre (Gun) sharp in front of bag. Also, from the back you have small slot which you can put some items. 
Its price is 1450€ with VAT/ 1208,33€ excluding taxes. This collection is bigger than *Calibre 21 *which measures
21 (length) x 14 (height) x 3,5 cm (width). Its price is 970€ with VAT/ 808.33€ excluding taxes
It is available in 6 colors (Steel Grey, Paris Blue, Empire Green, Walnut Brown, Red Ivresse and Sable chaud)".


----------



## SChuong

Opal Libra said:


> Hi! I am just getting into FLP and I so want that Calibre. Does anyone have any pics of the 21 vs 27 sizing comparison and what they fit? Is the chain long enough to be worn crossbody? Thank you!


sorry forgot to attach the pics that the Sales Associate sent me showing size comparison 21 vs 27


----------



## starlitgrove

Hello everyone! I finally made it to Paris last weekend and to the rue Cambon store. Was initially going for the Bayadere in Sand but found that the 2 sizes were either too big or too small for me. So I went with the DB 32 Yellow Edges in the Walnut Brown color.




In person, it looks more like taupe. I chose this because 1) they didn’t have the Steel Grey at the store 2) since it will be a daily beater, less likely for it to look dirty vs the Sand. But I couldn’t get the Sand out of my mind, so I decided to get a pochette in Sand.  I chose this size so it could fit in my mini bags but now thinking about getting another one in the next bigger size.





Here they are together.



If you visit the rue Cambon store, please look for Helene. She is the best! She really took care of me. Next post for 2 small leather goods I also got


----------



## starlitgrove

So really, my main purpose was supposed to be a card holder to replace my battered one, but as you can see above, I ended up with a tote too! 

I got 1 card holder for myself and 1 for hubby, but now I’m kind of wanting to keep both for myself, lol!





Overall, it was a happy trip to the boutique, thanks to the lovely Helene, complete with bubbly. I’m now regretting not getting a tassel!


----------



## BB8

Does anyone own the Pochette 19 and Pochette 29? If so, could you please post pics of what fits inside? I have emailed FLP a few times but have not received a reply with the pics. I am trying to decide btwn these two sizes to order for my DB 32.  Thank you in-advance!


----------



## Lele13

Sapphire2691 said:


> Dear all,
> My Faure Le Page Daily Battle Bayadere 37 Paris blue canvas with green edging from boutique finally arrived. It is beautiful.  It was shipped on 8/1 which was 6 days after I paid.  SA Charline was responsive when I contacted her when customs was needing additional information.
> This is on top of Longchamp LLH.
> It came out as USD1189 ( Euro 958 )( Euro 1150 including VAT ) including Euro 90 Fed Ex shipping.
> I expect to get customs bill in a couple of weeks.
> Now, I am wondering if I should also get the other color ( 37, hot sand with pink edging ) and also am looking for bag inserts with zipper top.  Any recommendations ?  Thanks !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508534


Hi so I’m in the process of making my mind up and trying to figure out customs lol do you mind telling me what yours ended up costing u?


----------



## Sapphire2691

Lele13 said:


> Hi so I’m in the process of making my mind up and trying to figure out customs lol do you mind telling me what yours ended up costing u?



They charged me $96/9% ( Euro 958 ) for first tote.  For a separate purchase, $172/16% ( Euro 958 for second tote and $15/5.3% ( Euro 125 each ) for 2 tassels.


----------



## Lele13

Sapphire2691 said:


> They charged me $96/9% ( Euro 958 ) for first tote.  For a separate purchase, $172/16% ( Euro 958 for second tote and $15/5.3% ( Euro 125 each ) for 2 tassels.


Thank you!


----------



## lulu_ma

bellebellebelle19 said:


> To wrap up, I would still recommend the bag. The leather and canvas materials are very good and sturdy, the price is very doable compared to other brands, and it's super unique. I think I've seen three other FLP bags in NYC, compared to the daily onslaught of Longchamp, LV, and Goyard. I would get it sooner rather than later because I don't think it'll be worth it with price increases. Overall, I think the wear and tear is natural except for the fraying seams.
> 
> I hope this was informative and helpful in helping any TPFers decide whether to get a FLP tote or not!



Did you ever get a Liberty tote?  I think you planted the FLP bug in my head last year and now I really want to get one!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

lulu_ma said:


> Did you ever get a Liberty tote?  I think you planted the FLP bug in my head last year and now I really want to get one!


I never did, but my mom did get a Liberty crossbody! It's more structured than the tote so it's not an easy comparison, but the canvas feels different from the FLP. Which FLP are you eyeing? And apologies for the delay in response - I haven't been on the forum much anymore. If you have questions and want to PM me, I have PM notifications set up on my email so I'll be able to see your message even if I haven't gone on TPF in a while!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

starlitgrove said:


> So really, my main purpose was supposed to be a card holder to replace my battered one, but as you can see above, I ended up with a tote too!
> 
> I got 1 card holder for myself and 1 for hubby, but now I’m kind of wanting to keep both for myself, lol!
> 
> View attachment 4526566
> View attachment 4526567
> 
> 
> Overall, it was a happy trip to the boutique, thanks to the lovely Helene, complete with bubbly. I’m now regretting not getting a tassel!
> View attachment 4526568
> 
> View attachment 4526569


Congrats!!! And they let you take pictures in the store. God forbid you take your phone out in a Goyard store. Lol.


----------



## AmyNYC

Has anyone purchased just a pochette? I want to get an idea of the US customs fee for a smaller purchase. If it’s $100 it hardly seems worth the trouble.


----------



## Sapphire2691

No import fees for merchandise less than USD800.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just bought this new backpack... I’ve been searching for one that’s not ridiculously expensive so I won’t be scared to use it anytime, anywhere... and the color is so cute! Here it is with my Daily Battle bought 2 years ago, used as a diaper bag. I love this brand so much!


----------



## fanki1983

does DB vertical is now discontinued? 

I cannot find it on their online page for order only the horizontal DB


----------



## BB8

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4551890
> 
> Just bought this new backpack... I’ve been searching for one that’s not ridiculously expensive so I won’t be scared to use it anytime, anywhere... and the color is so cute! Here it is with my Daily Battle bought 2 years ago, used as a diaper bag. I love this brand so much!


Wow, love your DB! This is the first time I've seen it with an exterior pocket.  Mine is pocketless on the outside, but then again I ordered mine via email, and don't see yours online. Maybe yours is boutique-stock only?


----------



## Ethengdurst

BB8 said:


> Wow, love your DB! This is the first time I've seen it with an exterior pocket.  Mine is pocketless on the outside, but then again I ordered mine via email, and don't see yours online. Maybe yours is boutique-stock only?


Thanks, it is from the boutique. I just email the SA and they reply really fast... they even take modeling pics to compare sizes and colors, they’re very accommodating. Then they mailed it to me, I’m US based.


----------



## BB8

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks, it is from the boutique. I just email the SA and they reply really fast... they even take modeling pics to compare sizes and colors, they’re very accommodating. Then they mailed it to me, I’m US based.


Thanks for the info! Thinking I might inquire about that style and color, even though they may not carry it anymore.  Your pic just inspired me! Congrats on your lovely purchases!


----------



## Ethengdurst

BB8 said:


> Thanks for the info! Thinking I might inquire about that style and color, even though they may not carry it anymore.  Your pic just inspired me! Congrats on your lovely purchases!


Thanks dear, and good luck on your future purchases! Their stuff are really wonderful!


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Hi out there! Does anyone have any info on the new “keepall” duffle bag that FLP just released?


----------



## princesscathryn

Ethengdurst said:


> View attachment 4551890
> 
> Just bought this new backpack... I’ve been searching for one that’s not ridiculously expensive so I won’t be scared to use it anytime, anywhere... and the color is so cute! Here it is with my Daily Battle bought 2 years ago, used as a diaper bag. I love this brand so much!



Lovely backpack! May I know the price in euro? Thanks!


----------



## Ethengdurst

princesscathryn said:


> Lovely backpack! May I know the price in euro? Thanks!


Thanks! I believe it’s around 1470-1500 euros... my husband paid for it so I’m not sure.


----------



## rlrrr

It seems everyone goes to the boutique or orders using an email, has anyone successfully placed an order on their website? I have tried to do so for over a MONTH and have had a HORRENDOUS experience. Truly awful. I'm based in the USA, so I'm not sure how to call them and I don't feel comfortable giving any credit card info over email, so how do you do it if you are abroad?

So far, my experience has been their website is VERY glitchy, they are SLOW to respond to emails or provide assistance, and their website doesn't like a lot of credit cards (it didn't work with verified by visa so I had to use a different credit card). I finally, after MANY attempts, emails, being ignored, etc successfully placed an order three days ago. Today I checked the status online and low and behold it says 'refunded' though my credit card was successfully charged and the charge has posted. Totally at my wits end. They didn't email or communicate any problems either.


----------



## LVinCali

rlrrr said:


> It seems everyone goes to the boutique or orders using an email, has anyone successfully placed an order on their website? I have tried to do so for over a MONTH and have had a HORRENDOUS experience. Truly awful. I'm based in the USA, so I'm not sure how to call them and I don't feel comfortable giving any credit card info over email, so how do you do it if you are abroad?
> 
> So far, my experience has been their website is VERY glitchy, they are SLOW to respond to emails or provide assistance, and their website doesn't like a lot of credit cards (it didn't work with verified by visa so I had to use a different credit card). I finally, after MANY attempts, emails, being ignored, etc successfully placed an order three days ago. Today I checked the status online and low and behold it says 'refunded' though my credit card was successfully charged and the charge has posted. Totally at my wits end. They didn't email or communicate any problems either.



I’m sorry to hear that.  That is so frustrating!  My first FLP DB was ordered through the website at the beginning of the year (shortly after it launched) and I had zero issues so I didn’t think anything of it.  There were a few things that I wanted that weren’t on-line so I switched to emailing the boutique for the next few orders and continued to have good experiences.  Then I wanted another DB a few months later so I went on-line again and their checkout was soooooooo broken.  When I wrote customer service they said it would be several WEEKS before it would be fixed (I would expect hours!).  That was months ago.  Then the boutique stopped emailing back in a reasonable amount of time so I went from a huge, huge FLP fan and am now back to Goyard and other brands.  I’m trying to sell most of my FLP items on Vestiaire now.  I posted about the broken website and slow emails on this thread and no one really seemed bothered.  Got a reply about giving them a break because they are busy.  For me, it’s totally unacceptable.

That being said, when my FLP items were ordered through the website or boutique, I had no credit card issues, items were delivered FAST and in beautiful packaging.

Btw, I live in Europe now and have learned that companies canceling orders without any notice isn’t uncommon.


----------



## rlrrr

LVinCali said:


> I’m sorry to hear that.  That is so frustrating!  My first FLP DB was ordered through the website at the beginning of the year (shortly after it launched) and I had zero issues so I didn’t think anything of it.  There were a few things that I wanted that weren’t on-line so I switched to emailing the boutique for the next few orders and continued to have good experiences.  Then I wanted another DB a few months later so I went on-line again and their checkout was soooooooo broken.  When I wrote customer service they said it would be several WEEKS before it would be fixed (I would expect hours!).  That was months ago.  Then the boutique stopped emailing back in a reasonable amount of time so I went from a huge, huge FLP fan and am now back to Goyard and other brands.  I’m trying to sell most of my FLP items on Vestiaire now.  I posted about the broken website and slow emails on this thread and no one really seemed bothered.  Got a reply about giving them a break because they are busy.  For me, it’s totally unacceptable.
> 
> That being said, when my FLP items were ordered through the website or boutique, I had no credit card issues, items were delivered FAST and in beautiful packaging.
> 
> Btw, I live in Europe now and have learned that companies canceling orders without any notice isn’t uncommon.


Thanks for your kind response, so just an update, today still no email from FLP customer service in reply to my questions, but I clicked the status on their website today and it had somehow changed from 'refunded' to 'ready to be shipped'. Then later I got an automated email saying that the bag had been shipped. SO, it seems a lot of confusion was caused for nothing. Hopefully it will be smooth sailing from here on out. It seems to me, the product is lovely, but if you have problems or difficulties do not expect to receive adequate customer service. I also would avoid using the website since it is definitely broken, haha. Will update when I receive the bag.


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

My order from FLP last week had the same issue. I did email their CS and was told it was a glitch. The bag I ordered shipped out the next day and just arrived today. I'm in the US on the East Coast.


----------



## lulu_ma

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I never did, but my mom did get a Liberty crossbody! It's more structured than the tote so it's not an easy comparison, but the canvas feels different from the FLP. Which FLP are you eyeing? And apologies for the delay in response - I haven't been on the forum much anymore. If you have questions and want to PM me, I have PM notifications set up on my email so I'll be able to see your message even if I haven't gone on TPF in a while!


Thanks bellebellebelle19!  FLP was off my radar until you mentioned it in another group.

I went to the Paris store to check out the line.  I wasn’t sure if I would end up with the Carry On or the DB.  

I immediately eliminated the Carry On and zoned in on the DB 32.  The 27 was a little small and the 37 a little big.  I was looking for a lightweight handbag/tote.  The DB 32 with zip was very tempting but I didn’t like that it was notably heavier than the the regular DB 32.  And, oh, I was SO tempted to get the Blue Bayadere 37.  So, so tempted, but I wanted a bag that I could use daily and the perforations scared me.

The yellow edging really caught my eye.  I was considering Green or Grey but both colors with yellow edging were sold out.  Ultimately, I ended up with the Red with Yellow Edges.  Used it on my flight home yesterday and so far I am loving it!  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Njeph

lulu_ma said:


> Thanks bellebellebelle19!  FLP was off my radar until you mentioned it in another group.
> 
> I went to the Paris store to check out the line.  I wasn’t sure if I would end up with the Carry On or the DB.
> 
> I immediately eliminated the Carry On and zoned in on the DB 32.  The 27 was a little small and the 37 a little big.  I was looking for a lightweight handbag/tote.  The DB 32 with zip was very tempting but I didn’t like that it was notably heavier than the the regular DB 32.  And, oh, I was SO tempted to get the Blue Bayadere 37.  So, so tempted, but I wanted a bag that I could use daily and the perforations scared me.
> 
> The yellow edging really caught my eye.  I was considering Green or Grey but both colors with yellow edging were sold out.  Ultimately, I ended up with the Red with Yellow Edges.  Used it on my flight home yesterday and so far I am loving it!  Thanks for letting me share


What did you think of the size difference between the DB 32 and 37?


----------



## vti3ai3ieg

lulu_ma said:


> Thanks bellebellebelle19!  FLP was off my radar until you mentioned it in another group.
> 
> I went to the Paris store to check out the line.  I wasn’t sure if I would end up with the Carry On or the DB.
> 
> I immediately eliminated the Carry On and zoned in on the DB 32.  The 27 was a little small and the 37 a little big.  I was looking for a lightweight handbag/tote.  The DB 32 with zip was very tempting but I didn’t like that it was notably heavier than the the regular DB 32.  And, oh, I was SO tempted to get the Blue Bayadere 37.  So, so tempted, but I wanted a bag that I could use daily and the perforations scared me.
> 
> The yellow edging really caught my eye.  I was considering Green or Grey but both colors with yellow edging were sold out.  Ultimately, I ended up with the Red with Yellow Edges.  Used it on my flight home yesterday and so far I am loving it!  Thanks for letting me share



May I ask if there was a big price difference between the DB 32 with the zipper vs. the DB 32 without? Thanks.


----------



## lulu_ma

Njeph said:


> What did you think of the size difference between the DB 32 and 37?


The 37 felt like a true tote to me.  The 32 I can carry either as a handbag or fill up as a tote.  Does that make sense?


Njeph said:


> What did you think of the size difference between the DB 32 and 37?


----------



## lulu_ma

vti3ai3ieg said:


> May I ask if there was a big price difference between the DB 32 with the zipper vs. the DB 32 without? Thanks.



I think the price difference was maybe 70 or 80 euros more than the regular DB 32.  It was negligible.   The zipper just made the DB feel stiffer, heavier, and more like a work bag imo.


----------



## lulu_ma

Purse-o-holic said:


> Hi out there! Does anyone have any info on the new “keepall” duffle bag that FLP just released?


Do you mean the Dream duffle?  It's 1300 euros.   I saw it at the Rue Cambon store.  I seems kind of petite to me.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

lulu_ma said:


> Do you mean the Dream duffle?  It's 1300 euros.   I saw it at the Rue Cambon store.  I seems kind of petite to me.



I'm not sure to be honest. It looked like a large travel size duffle.


----------



## lulu_ma

Purse-o-holic said:


> I'm not sure to be honest. It looked like a large travel size duffle.





this is the one I saw in the rue cambon boutique.


----------



## Manolos21

Hi all! Brand new to the Faure le Page thread. I've always liked the look of these bags but never got my act together to order one from Paris. However, my good friend sent me a picture of a limited edition bag her friend just bought in Paris, and I fell in love and had to order it right away! The Paris store was incredibly helpful and efficient and I should be getting it within two weeks. Here are some pics of my future bag (top pic is from the friend of a friend, and the bottom pic is from the store).


----------



## BleuSaphir

I’m so interested in this tote!



I’m thinking I should acquire about this tote over the LV Cabas Light.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

lulu_ma said:


> View attachment 4569994
> 
> this is the one I saw in the rue cambon boutique.


Hi, yep you're right. Their IG page made it seem much bigger but on the model, it's barely looks like a weekender size.


----------



## Purse-o-holic

Manolos21 said:


> Hi all! Brand new to the Faure le Page thread. I've always liked the look of these bags but never got my act together to order one from Paris. However, my good friend sent me a picture of a limited edition bag her friend just bought in Paris, and I fell in love and had to order it right away! The Paris store was incredibly helpful and efficient and I should be getting it within two weeks. Here are some pics of my future bag (top pic is from the friend of a friend, and the bottom pic is from the store).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570100
> View attachment 4570101


Hi and welcome! The bag is gorgeous!! May I ask what the specs are and the price? I didnt know you could order by phone. If this is the case, I may do the same thing!!


----------



## kate212

Does anyone have a minaudiere [looks like a giant shotgun shell with chain]? I never see them anymore and loved them.


----------



## Manolos21

Purse-o-holic said:


> Hi and welcome! The bag is gorgeous!! May I ask what the specs are and the price? I didnt know you could order by phone. If this is the case, I may do the same thing!!


Hi! Yes, for sure! It's the Daily Battle 37, and I think this "hole punch" type of canvas is called Bayadere. I had it shipped to the U.S., so they were able to do it tax free (for 958 Euros) and then I was charged 129 Euros for shipping.
I had sent an email to the main email address inquiring about the bag, but then followed up with a phone call because I was so excited about it. The person I spoke with (Erwin) was absolutely lovely, and he sent me the payment details and invoice by email, and then shipped the bag out the next day via International Priority. He was super responsive, and emailed me the tracking info the same day of my purchase.
I just received the bag today (attached pictures, excuse the terrible office lighting) and am super ecstatic about it!! It's so unique and the colored stripes are even different than the one my friend got. (Hers start with orange at the top.)
	

		
			
		

		
	




Like I mentioned, this is my first Faure le Page piece and I am super impressed with both the bag itself and with the level of service. (And this couldn't have come at a better time, because I was getting irritated with Goyard and their lack of transparency when calling the French stores.)


----------



## Rl3dc

Has anyone had an experience where the SA stopped responding? I had been going back and forth with a SA and they just went completely dark on me for the past week. I think it’s weird bc I’ve heard very good things about the email order process and this was also right after I had expressed interest to order two of the items they showed me. Thanks for the help in advance!


----------



## Njeph

Rl3dc said:


> Has anyone had an experience where the SA stopped responding? I had been going back and forth with a SA and they just went completely dark on me for the past week. I think it’s weird bc I’ve heard very good things about the email order process and this was also right after I had expressed interest to order two of the items they showed me. Thanks for the help in advance!



It’s possible they are on vacation. You could try emailing Louise. I placed my order through her and she was very helpful.


----------



## Rl3dc

Njeph said:


> It’s possible they are on vacation. You could try emailing Louise. I placed my order through her and she was very helpful.


Thank you! Would it be through the boutique email as well?


----------



## Njeph

Rl3dc said:


> Thank you! Would it be through the boutique email as well?


Yes, I would just email them and direct it to her. You can explain what happened and either she will help you or she will alert the first person who was helping you to get back in touch.


----------



## LVinCali

Rl3dc said:


> Has anyone had an experience where the SA stopped responding? I had been going back and forth with a SA and they just went completely dark on me for the past week. I think it’s weird bc I’ve heard very good things about the email order process and this was also right after I had expressed interest to order two of the items they showed me. Thanks for the help in advance!


Yes.  Mine went dark for days when I was trying to place an order and later told me that the store was very busy.


----------



## Joeli7

I imagine a lot of people have taken this week off as it is sandwiched between two public holidays in France.


----------



## Rl3dc

Joeli7 said:


> I imagine a lot of people have taken this week off as it is sandwiched between two public holidays in France.


Thank you all for being so helpful! My SA was indeed out of the boutique, hopefully on vacation. We were able to finalize my order - I’m super excited!!


----------



## barbee

Is the Bayadere Daily Battle only size 37, or does it also come in 32?  It has really caught my eye!


----------



## Rl3dc

barbee said:


> Is the Bayadere Daily Battle only size 37, or does it also come in 32?  It has really caught my eye!


Hi there! I agree - it’s gorgeous. I opted for the permanent collection bc i didn’t trust myself to take care of the “punched holes” in the Bayadere. However, the boutique told me about two weeks ago that they had a few left in 27 and 37 in the hot sand color. Hope that’s helpful!


----------



## barbee

Rl3dc said:


> Hi there! I agree - it’s gorgeous. I opted for the permanent collection bc i didn’t trust myself to take care of the “punched holes” in the Bayadere. However, the boutique told me about two weeks ago that they had a few left in 27 and 37 in the hot sand color. Hope that’s helpful!


Thanks!  Since I'm interested in the 32, guess I'm out of luck.


----------



## colk

Manolos21 said:


> Hi! Yes, for sure! It's the Daily Battle 37, and I think this "hole punch" type of canvas is called Bayadere. I had it shipped to the U.S., so they were able to do it tax free (for 958 Euros) and then I was charged 129 Euros for shipping.
> I had sent an email to the main email address inquiring about the bag, but then followed up with a phone call because I was so excited about it. The person I spoke with (Erwin) was absolutely lovely, and he sent me the payment details and invoice by email, and then shipped the bag out the next day via International Priority. He was super responsive, and emailed me the tracking info the same day of my purchase.
> I just received the bag today (attached pictures, excuse the terrible office lighting) and am super ecstatic about it!! It's so unique and the colored stripes are even different than the one my friend got. (Hers start with orange at the top.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571561
> View attachment 4571562
> 
> Like I mentioned, this is my first Faure le Page piece and I am super impressed with both the bag itself and with the level of service. (And this couldn't have come at a better time, because I was getting irritated with Goyard and their lack of transparency when calling the French stores.)



OMG, I shouldn't log into this thread and now I'm tempted to place an order.......I'm broke with all the online purchase......


----------



## lulu_ma

barbee said:


> Thanks!  Since I'm interested in the 32, guess I'm out of luck.


I wanted the 32, as well, so I talked myself out of the Bayadere.  I really think the 32 is the perfect size.


----------



## BB8

Hi all! Received my pochette and have used it solo a few times and loving the minimal look and feel on those days when I don't feel the need to carry a bag.  Bought my DB last year and now it is finally united with its little "sibling!"  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## angersauce

BB8 said:


> Does anyone own the Pochette 19 and Pochette 29? If so, could you please post pics of what fits inside? I have emailed FLP a few times but have not received a reply with the pics. I am trying to decide btwn these two sizes to order for my DB 32.  Thank you in-advance!



I have the pochette 19 and it fits a a phone, a small wallet, little things like chapstick, etc. Here are some pics. I put Kindle, chapstick, a tampon, a power bank, a 6 cles, and there is still a good amount of space.

I can’t speak to the 29 but I saw it in the store and determined it was too big.  I have the Daily Battle 37 so the pochette 29 might seem even bigger to you.

I think someone else asked about cost- it is 290 euro/232 without VAT.

Edit: I see you already got the pochette, lol I don’t go on here often. Looks great, hope you love it!


----------



## BB8

angersauce said:


> I have the pochette 19 and it fits a a phone, a small wallet, little things like chapstick, etc. Here are some pics. I put Kindle, chapstick, a tampon, a power bank, a 6 cles, and there is still a good amount of space.
> 
> I can’t speak to the 29 but I saw it in the store and determined it was too big.  I have the Daily Battle 37 so the pochette 29 might seem even bigger to you.
> 
> I think someone else asked about cost- it is 290 euro/232 without VAT.
> 
> Edit: I see you already got the pochette, lol I don’t go on here often. Looks great, hope you love it!


Yes, I did end up ordering my pochette, and it is working out great!  Thanks so much for your detailed reply and taking the time to show what fits!  FLP is great quality


----------



## Njeph

BB8 said:


> Yes, I did end up ordering my pochette, and it is working out great!  Thanks so much for your detailed reply and taking the time to show what fits!  FLP is great quality


What size Pochette did you end up getting?


----------



## BB8

Njeph said:


> What size Pochette did you end up getting?


I ended up going with the 29.  I figured I have a smaller clutch bag, so going with the larger size would afford me a different look when I use it solo, in addition to greater capacity.


----------



## Njeph

BB8 said:


> I ended up going with the 29.  I figured I have a smaller clutch bag, so going with the larger size would afford me a different look when I use it solo, in addition to greater capacity.


Thanks!


----------



## BB8

Njeph said:


> Thanks!


You're welcome


----------



## peacelovesequin

I want to purchase the 


BB8 said:


> I ended up going with the 29.  I figured I have a smaller clutch bag, so going with the larger size would afford me a different look when I use it solo, in addition to greater capacity.



Quick question, how much did they charge you for shipping?


----------



## peacelovesequin

I want to purchase a pochette. I’m still deciding between the 29 and 33. 

I was wondering if anyone had success with getting monogramming done on an online order? Can it be done on a pochette?


----------



## fanki1983

Does anyone in Australia and ordered via the website? Will I have to pay extra 10% GST when the bag arrives here? I note that the shipping is really expensive 120 euros which is like $200 AUD.  With extra 10% GST as well the bag is really expensive.


----------



## kmatt33

What are the full dimensions of the daily battle 27. I need width, height and depth. 
Thanks


----------



## Texas chick

BleuSaphir said:


> I’m so interested in this tote!
> View attachment 4570417
> 
> 
> I’m thinking I should acquire about this tote over the LV Cabas Light.



Hi! What is the name of this bag? I love it! Do you have any details? Thanks so much!


----------



## pinky7129

Texas chick said:


> Hi! What is the name of this bag? I love it! Do you have any details? Thanks so much!



Feel free to email them! They’re more than happy to send you look books and other photos


----------



## BB8

peacelovesequin said:


> I want to purchase the
> 
> 
> Quick question, how much did they charge you for shipping?


Hello, just saw your reply.  I'm sorry, I do not have the shipping details anymore. I think if you contact them they would be able to help you.


----------



## eaudorangeverte

fanki1983 said:


> Does anyone in Australia and ordered via the website? Will I have to pay extra 10% GST when the bag arrives here? I note that the shipping is really expensive 120 euros which is like $200 AUD.  With extra 10% GST as well the bag is really expensive.


Yes, if the purchase is over $900AUD you will pay import tax and duties. A friend bought a DB bag in 2016 and was hit with almost $400 duties. Im not sure about small leather goods (I have something on the way now, and will get back to you with more info when it gets here). Shipping on SLG was €59.


----------



## eaudorangeverte

Texas chick said:


> Hi! What is the name of this bag? I love it! Do you have any details? Thanks so much!


Its the Daily Battle Vertical.


----------



## piccolochimico

I've bought a wallet (it's a gift), hopefully to be delivered before the end of year.
What I don't really like is the website, starting from interface.
Photos are small, few ,neither technical features nor size.
How big is the Holster?
This is simply ridiculous and not professional, as well as the supposed to be LE that you only see on their instagram account.
I like the pattern, but while Goyard has voluntarily chosen not be over exposed and to hide to the mass market, FLP lacks of communication.
I also suggested them to fix the prices on FB's official page.
When i wonder why I never bought before, I guess that's the answer.


----------



## cowgrrl

I have the small holster & it’s tiny. It won’t even fit my phone (Which was an iPhone 6 until I upgraded to the newest model). I can get a lipstick & a small card case with my ID and a couple of credit cards & that’s pretty much it. 
I still love it though. I get comments & compliments on it every time I carry it as a clutch.


----------



## eaudorangeverte

When Fauré le Page advertised their super limited edition mens holiday pieces just a fortnight ago, I knew I had to have a piece!
Yesterday this 'secret case' arrived in stunning holiday red! Its the perfect coin / condom / pill companion.


----------



## hikkichan

I bought my Daily Battle 32 Zip the beginning of this month and have been using it daily ever since. However, I noticed that the corners are already scuffed. 

Anyone facing the same problem? I don't baby my bags but I do take good care of them.


----------



## kmatt33

Anybody with the DB 27 can you post picks of it compared to the 32 and wearing it I am trying to get an idea on how small it actually is.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

eaudorangeverte said:


> When Fauré le Page advertised their super limited edition mens holiday pieces just a fortnight ago, I knew I had to have a piece!
> Yesterday this 'secret case' arrived in stunning holiday red! Its the perfect coin / condom / pill companion.


I love the limited edition piece! I saw Mel in Melbourne vlog about the brand last year and I’m so glad I found this thread. She got one too but in green I think. She shows quite a lot of pieces from the store if anyone is interested. I think her video was Paris Shopping - brands you need to know or something. Also I have fallen in love with Moynat too!


----------



## Nayto

Hello! 
Has anyone had any luck ordering to New Zealand?? 
The additonal tax and shipping costs are making me consider getting a flight to Paris ... almost but not really lol


----------



## kmatt33

I don't carry much daily just a wallet, keys, an small key pouch, gum, tissue and glasses should I get the 32 or the 27?  If anybody has the 27 can you post a modelling picture i was wondering how small it is and if I need to worry about stuff falling out.


----------



## barbee

kmatt33 said:


> I don't carry much daily just a wallet, keys, an small key pouch, gum, tissue and glasses should I get the 32 or the 27?  If anybody has the 27 can you post a modelling picture i was wondering how small it is and if I need to worry about stuff falling out.


I have the 27 and it sounds, from the minimal items you have, it will be perfect.  I will try to post a pic later today once I shower. I find it's a great small bag for around town, but definitely not your normal size tote.


----------



## kmatt33

barbee said:


> I have the 27 and it sounds, from the minimal items you have, it will be perfect.  I will try to post a pic later today once I shower. I find it's a great small bag for around town, but definitely not your normal size tote.


Thanks so you worry about things falling out since it is small and so opened?


----------



## barbee

kmatt33 said:


> Thanks so you worry about things falling out since it is small and so opened?


I have never had an issue with it falling over or things falling out.  I took some quick pics, and didn't realize the lighting was so awful, but at least you can see what fits.  I will be traveling to Europe end of March, and plan to take the Coach outlet tote on the plane.  I will pack the Faure tote, mainly because it can hold gloves and scarf, yet I won't feel it's a huge tote eas 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ily pick pocketed.  I want to be able to take this heavy scarf off, if need be, and stuff in the tote.
So the first pic has everything stuffed in the tote(which is very abnormal, of course) and the next pic shows everything which was inside.  I will definitely send another pic later.


----------



## barbee

kmatt33 said:


> I don't carry much daily just a wallet, keys, an small key pouch, gum, tissue and glasses should I get the 32 or the 27?  If anybody has the 27 can you post a modelling picture i was wondering how small it is and if I need to worry about stuff falling out.


Here are the modeling pics.  I am 5'6"


----------



## kmatt33

Thanks so much you’re about the same size as me so those mod shots are super helpful.


----------



## LVinCali

hikkichan said:


> I bought my Daily Battle 32 Zip the beginning of this month and have been using it daily ever since. However, I noticed that the corners are already scuffed.
> 
> Anyone facing the same problem? I don't baby my bags but I do take good care of them.



Yes, had the exact same experience, but I *was* babying it and a major scuff happened within weeks.  Sold my 2 DBs recently as I was disappointed with the quality (and mine smelled soooooo bad!).


----------



## crzysxycool888

hikkichan said:


> I bought my Daily Battle 32 Zip the beginning of this month and have been using it daily ever since. However, I noticed that the corners are already scuffed.
> 
> Anyone facing the same problem? I don't baby my bags but I do take good care of them.


Bought my DB 32 open tote last year, used it everyday for TWO weeks, noticed the scuffed corners and put it immediately in its dust bag. It’s my first FLP and to say I was disappointed is an understatement. The DB was supposed to replace my Goyard Artois GM as my everyday bag but scuffed corners after only two weeks of moderate use is definitely NOT what I expected. My St. Louis held up for a couple of YEARS before showing signs of wear in the corners. (Side note: was told by Goyard SA at Rue St. Honoré that they reinforce corners of the St. Louis at select maisons; have yet to get this done on mine though or ask my local Goyard SF if they do such work).


----------



## atreefallsinaforest

Hello, I just bought a limited edition boho bag at the Faure le Page store in Paris. It is the black version of the bag, but embedded with crystals (they also had a navy one with fur that was limited edition). I was told there were only three made in the whole world, and only available at the Paris store. I asked for documentation about this, but they said there was none they could provide. I have since researched online, I can't find anything about this bag. Any ideas how I can document it's exclusivity (in case I ever want to sell it?)


----------



## GiGiHM

atreefallsinaforest said:


> Hello, I just bought a limited edition boho bag at the Faure le Page store in Paris. It is the black version of the bag, but embedded with crystals (they also had a navy one with fur that was limited edition). I was told there were only three made in the whole world, and only available at the Paris store. I asked for documentation about this, but they said there was none they could provide. I have since researched online, I can't find anything about this bag. Any ideas how I can document it's exclusivity (in case I ever want to sell it?)


I was in the rue Cambon boutique today (Monday). Purchased a large Boho, Calibre 21, belt, and a few new medals and bag charms. They had a small limited edition Boho in black with crystals in store I tried on. The limited edition with fur was there also. Also was at Galleries Lafayette location after to pick up another item rue Cambon was out of and noticed, I believe, 2 more of the limited edition small black Bohos.... I always find Fauré Le Page so lovely to deal with. I can’t imagine they would say only 1 in Paris if that was not accurate. Maybe they received new stock today they weren’t expecting??


----------



## atreefallsinaforest

GiGiHM said:


> I was in the rue Cambon boutique today (Monday). Purchased a large Boho, Calibre 21, belt, and a few new medals and bag charms. They had a small limited edition Boho in black with crystals in store I tried on. The limited edition with fur was there also. Also was at Galleries Lafayette location after to pick up another item rue Cambon was out of and noticed, I believe, 2 more of the limited edition small black Bohos.... I always find Fauré Le Page so lovely to deal with. I can’t imagine they would say only 1 in Paris if that was not accurate. Maybe they received new stock today they weren’t expecting??



They told me 3. But, like you, I also saw them at Gallarie Layfayette so I had seen three with my own eyes just that day alone, so I am a little skeptical.


----------



## rcy

crzysxycool888 said:


> Bought my DB 32 open tote last year, used it everyday for TWO weeks, noticed the scuffed corners and put it immediately in its dust bag. It’s my first FLP and to say I was disappointed is an understatement. The DB was supposed to replace my Goyard Artois GM as my everyday bag but scuffed corners after only two weeks of moderate use is definitely NOT what I expected. My St. Louis held up for a couple of YEARS before showing signs of wear in the corners. (Side note: was told by Goyard SA at Rue St. Honoré that they reinforce corners of the St. Louis at select maisons; have yet to get this done on mine though or ask my local Goyard SF if they do such work).



i purchased my db almost a year ago... i use it daily as my work tote (laptop, work pumps and more often than not my lunch!) and it shows now signs of wear. it has softened a bit as it was pretty stiff when i purchased it, but no signs of wear on the corners or handles. i will definitely buy one in another color when i get a chance.


----------



## GiGiHM

Hello, 
Just returned from Paris Sunday and wanted to post my Faure le Page purchases from the rue Cambon store. This is the Calibre 21 in grey. I purchased the Coup de Tete medal separately at Galleries Lafayette and haven’t attached it yet.


----------



## GiGiHM

Also purchased one of the new belts


----------



## GiGiHM

Lastly I purchased a Boho 23 ( medium size ) with a Pompon Heaume. Excited about these!


----------



## peacelovesequin

Good evening everyone. 

US based question. 

Has anyone recently ordered from their online store? What was your experience overall? 

TIA!


----------



## GiGiHM

peacelovesequin said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> US based question.
> 
> Has anyone recently ordered from their online store? What was your experience overall?
> 
> TIA!


Hi there! I have never ordered through their website ( it is not very user friendly plus not all items are actually on the website). When I purchased my first FLP bag they didn’t even have the website so everything was done through emails. I have since purchased the same way or in (Paris) store and always had a great experience. I would suggest you call or email boutique directly. I have always worked with Louise and she is wonderful! They are very helpful and can give you prices (without VAT, shipping costs, etc.). They are also happy to send photos and will “model” whatever bag you are interested in so you can get a real idea of size, what it looks like on. I’ll attach contact information. I hope this helps!


----------



## Rosetbaum

Hey all, Just got my first Daily Battle in black. I’m notorious for stuffing my bags, have you guys had any problems with the handles and wear over time?


----------



## Butterflyweed

GiGiHM said:


> Lastly I purchased a Boho 23 ( medium size ) with a Pompon Heaume. Excited about these!
> 
> View attachment 4694710
> View attachment 4694711
> View attachment 4694712
> View attachment 4694709


beautiful!


----------



## swallowtails

Fell unexpectedly in love with the new Calibre soft 20. Might check it out at the boutique in Singapore over the weekend. So far it look like the sort of bag to fulfill my casual cycling tour dreams! I love that it is a smallish bag that isn't a flap bag, unlike the original calibre.








						Calibre Soft 20
					

Arm yourself with determination. A multipurpose weapon to assert your personality and convictions. With its adjustable strap, it's an ally for every outfit and every situation.




					www.faurelepage.com


----------



## Fashionista365

can someone please do a size comparison of the daily battle 37 and the mm never full. it would be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## sundreamer

Fashionista365 said:


> can someone please do a size comparison of the daily battle 37 and the mm never full. it would be very helpful. Thanks





Here's my daily battle 37 next to my neverfull MM. They are around the same size, but the daily battle is slightly taller. My daily battle has become floppy from lots of use, so I apologize for my hand in the photo.


----------



## sundreamer

Here is my daily battle 37 in gray on a picnic. I've had it for two years now and it's become nicely broken in. I still prefer it to my neverfulls, especially when I want more of a low-key look. It's a true workhouse. I've used it at the beach, for work, and now for school again.


----------



## avflygirl

I am very pleased with all of my FLP! Very durable; I don’t feel like I have to be so careful (like other totes). Stepped out of my comfort zone with this one. But it’s so cute!


----------



## sundreamer

avflygirl said:


> I am very pleased with all of my FLP! Very durable; I don’t feel like I have to be so careful (like other totes). Stepped out of my comfort zone with this one. But it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4786589


Beautiful color for summer! Congrats.


----------



## Cindyeeson

avflygirl said:


> I am very pleased with all of my FLP! Very durable; I don’t feel like I have to be so careful (like other totes). Stepped out of my comfort zone with this one. But it’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4786589


So pretty! What size is it? Also wondering if the print on the other side is identical- also has ‘ Paris 1717 ‘ at the top between the straps?


----------



## Cindyeeson

GiGiHM said:


> View attachment 4732970
> 
> Hi there! I have never ordered through their website ( it is not very user friendly plus not all items are actually on the website). When I purchased my first FLP bag they didn’t even have the website so everything was done through emails. I have since purchased the same way or in (Paris) store and always had a great experience. I would suggest you call or email boutique directly. I have always worked with Louise and she is wonderful! They are very helpful and can give you prices (without VAT, shipping costs, etc.). They are also happy to send photos and will “model” whatever bag you are interested in so you can get a real idea of size, what it looks like on. I’ll attach contact information. I hope this helps!


Thanks so much for this info! I was in the Paris store last summer and really regret that I didn’t buy a 37. so I recently went on the Website but found it difficult to use so I emailed them and got back an auto reply that someone would get back to me today - which didn’t happen. So I’m going to try phoning and will definitely ask for Louise.


----------



## avflygirl

Cindyeeson said:


> So pretty! What size is it? Also wondering if the print on the other side is identical- also has ‘ Paris 1717 ‘ at the top between the straps?


It’s a 32. I believe the pattern is identical with Paris 1717 at the top between straps as you describe.


----------



## orangina1407

Hello everyone,

I just received my Faure Le Page pochette in the size of 29 today. However, I cannot figure out how to attach the leather strap to make a wristlet for my pochette. Can someone please help me? Thank you so much in advance.


----------



## KatBagDogLady_12

Hi everyone! I've been stalking the FLP website and Instagram for the longest time, and I'm so glad to have found this thread . I'm really interested in the DB size 32 or 27 but there really isn't an abundance of youtube videos about it. I'm still unsure about the sizes, and I think that's why its taken me this long. In terms of size and durability, what are your thoughts on it? And if anyone would be able to give mod shots for an idea of how big it is, that would be much appreciated!


----------



## rowy65

KatBagDogLady_12 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been stalking the FLP website and Instagram for the longest time, and I'm so glad to have found this thread . I'm really interested in the DB size 32 or 27 but there really isn't an abundance of youtube videos about it. I'm still unsure about the sizes, and I think that's why its taken me this long. In terms of size and durability, what are your thoughts on it? And if anyone would be able to give mod shots for an idea of how big it is, that would be much appreciated!


Hi,
I’ve had my DB in 32 since 2015.  Back then the 32 was the smallest size.  Mine has the yellow trim and the glazing and canvas has held up beautifully.  For reference, I’m including pics of the DB next to my Neverfull MM and my Artois PM.  Hope this helps you pull the trigger on this gorgeous bag!


----------



## KatBagDogLady_12

rowy65 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve had my DB in 32 since 2015.  Back then the 32 was the smallest size.  Mine has the yellow trim and the glazing and canvas has held up beautifully.  For reference, I’m including pics of the DB next to my Neverfull MM and my Artois PM.  Hope this helps you pull the trigger on this gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807543
> View attachment 4807544
> View attachment 4807545


Wow! Thanks so much! This really helps me figure out the dimensions so well!


----------



## GiGiHM

Cindyeeson said:


> Thanks so much for this info! I was in the Paris store last summer and really regret that I didn’t buy a 37. so I recently went on the Website but found it difficult to use so I emailed them and got back an auto reply that someone would get back to me today - which didn’t happen. So I’m going to try phoning and will definitely ask for Louise.


Did everything work out for you? I hope Louise was able to help you


----------



## GiGiHM

KatBagDogLady_12 said:


> Hi everyone! I've been stalking the FLP website and Instagram for the longest time, and I'm so glad to have found this thread . I'm really interested in the DB size 32 or 27 but there really isn't an abundance of youtube videos about it. I'm still unsure about the sizes, and I think that's why its taken me this long. In terms of size and durability, what are your thoughts on it? And if anyone would be able to give mod shots for an idea of how big it is, that would be much appreciated!


My first bag from FLP was a Daily Battle 32. I think it's a perfect size for a tote. I use a bag insert from Mai Tai Collection in mine. The 27 definitely feels like a much smaller bag. You can contact the Paris Boutique directly and they are great at sending photos wearing various sizes to help you. I have always dealt with Louise and she is great. I posted the contact info a page back...I hope that helps!


----------



## zarehm

I just received my Faure Le Page holster bag. It is nice and compact WOC with 2 separate compartments. The packaging was beautiful!


----------



## Nicolenewman

luciwhitcar said:


> I placed my order Thursday of last week (4/26) with Louise from the boutique and received my order Tuesday (5/2) in North Carolina. I am SO pleased with my purchases, will definitely add to my collection in the future. My collection of handbags mostly consist of LV and one Gucci bag. I was just about to purchase Goyard when I stumbled on Faure Le Page and I’m so thankful. I’m tired of seeing the same bag everywhere I go and Goyard is quickly becoming in the category.
> View attachment 4055004
> 
> My new lovelies!


----------



## Nicolenewman

luciwhitcar said:


> I placed my order Thursday of last week (4/26) with Louise from the boutique and received my order Tuesday (5/2) in North Carolina. I am SO pleased with my purchases, will definitely add to my collection in the future. My collection of handbags mostly consist of LV and one Gucci bag. I was just about to purchase Goyard when I stumbled on Faure Le Page and I’m so thankful. I’m tired of seeing the same bag everywhere I go and Goyard is quickly becoming in the category.
> View attachment 4055004
> 
> My new lovelies!


 Hey - beautiful! wondering what colour this is? Thanks


----------



## GiGiHM

Louise is the best! Beautiful purchases : )


----------



## KatBagDogLady_12

GiGiHM said:


> My first bag from FLP was a Daily Battle 32. I think it's a perfect size for a tote. I use a bag insert from Mai Tai Collection in mine. The 27 definitely feels like a much smaller bag. You can contact the Paris Boutique directly and they are great at sending photos wearing various sizes to help you. I have always dealt with Louise and she is great. I posted the contact info a page back...I hope that helps!



Hi! Are you able to put a 13-inch laptop in it? I will be using it for uni mostly, and I would need to put a laptop in the bag. I'm just worried that if it fits a laptop a bit too snuggly that I might end up ruining the bag.


----------



## GiGiHM

The Daily Battle 32 fits a 13” laptop very easily. I will attach a photo. I have a 13” MacBook Air (2020 model). There is still loads of space. I hope this helps


----------



## GiGiHM

KatBagDogLady_12 said:


> Hi! Are you able to put a 13-inch laptop in it? I will be using it for uni mostly, and I would need to put a laptop in the bag. I'm just worried that if it fits a laptop a bit too snuggly that I might end up ruining the bag.


Thought I replied directly but think I made a separate post by accident. Definitely fits, no problem. See my new post


----------



## KatBagDogLady_12

GiGiHM said:


> The Daily Battle 32 fits a 13” laptop very easily. I will attach a photo. I have a 13” MacBook Air (2020 model). There is still loads of space. I hope this helps
> View attachment 4822732
> View attachment 4822733



Omg, That's good to hear! This seriously clears up my worries about the size of the bag! Thank you so much for the photos, they're a huge help!  Your bag is absolutely lovely btw


----------



## jean@18

Good morning guys. I need help. I recently purchase 2 items in the website last Aug 25, and have not received any confirmation. I’m in the US so I’m not sure how they process international order. I reached out and emailed them 3 times already and no one replied. I don’t know what else to do. I need help


----------



## jean@18

Sorry I meant I ordered FLP.


----------



## BB8

jean@18 said:


> Good morning guys. I need help. I recently purchase 2 items in the website last Aug 25, and have not received any confirmation. I’m in the US so I’m not sure how they process international order. I reached out and emailed them 3 times already and no one replied. I don’t know what else to do. I need help


So sorry to hear! I would recommend checking your credit card or bank account to see if the charge is pending. If you can't confirm it that way, it might be a good idea to try calling the customer service at FLP, especially since you have not had any replies to your emails. I have only ever purchased through email (before the FLP website was actually up and functioning), and always had timely communication that way.


----------



## necklace_of_raindrops

swallowtails said:


> Fell unexpectedly in love with the new Calibre soft 20. Might check it out at the boutique in Singapore over the weekend. So far it look like the sort of bag to fulfill my casual cycling tour dreams! I love that it is a smallish bag that isn't a flap bag, unlike the original calibre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calibre Soft 20
> 
> 
> Arm yourself with determination. A multipurpose weapon to assert your personality and convictions. With its adjustable strap, it's an ally for every outfit and every situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.faurelepage.com


Did you end up checking it out? Are there more colours than black? It's such a practical style. Would love to see one, but there are no FLP stores in my country.


----------



## swallowtails

necklace_of_raindrops said:


> Did you end up checking it out? Are there more colours than black? It's such a practical style. Would love to see one, but there are no FLP stores in my country.


SA said no other colours other than black so far and they're not sure if new ones will come in. It's a really cute bag.


----------



## rcy

GiGiHM said:


> The Daily Battle 32 fits a 13” laptop very easily. I will attach a photo. I have a 13” MacBook Air (2020 model). There is still loads of space. I hope this helps
> View attachment 4822732
> View attachment 4822733




I'm debating a DB in this color, but didn't look closely at it when I was at the boutique last year (got black instead). Does it have a pinkish tinge or is it more cream/tan? tia!


----------



## GiGiHM

rcy said:


> I'm debating a DB in this color, but didn't look closely at it when I was at the boutique last year (got black instead). Does it have a pinkish tinge or is it more cream/tan? tia!


Hello! Yes, I would say it has a VERY slight pink tone. Honestly, I don't even notice it anymore. It really is a great neutral option! I have several FLP bags and have never regretted this color for a Daily Battle. I have a post from April 14th, 2019 with the Sable Chaud next to a beige Ferragamo flat to help with color if you want to check it out (around page 181 of this thread). Hope this is helpful!


----------



## QueenieQ

GiGiHM said:


> Lastly I purchased a Boho 23 ( medium size ) with a Pompon Heaume. Excited about these!
> 
> View attachment 4694710
> View attachment 4694711
> View attachment 4694712
> View attachment 4694709


I find this bag very nice, is it practical? Do you use it often? I’m interested by this size and the smallest one.


----------



## GiGiHM

QueenieQ said:


> I find this bag very nice, is it practical? Do you use it often? I’m interested by this size and the smallest one.


Hello! I love my Boho 23! I think it is a great everyday bag. Very practical. Easily fits all the basics (wallet, cosmetics pouch, day planner etc.). The interior has 2 sections divided by a zippered center pocket. One side also has an additional pocket which is open on one side and zippered on the other. Also a small exterior pocket which works great for a phone. Perfect for days when a tote is too much and the bag itself is really beautiful. The small version of the Boho is lovely but much smaller. I hope this is helpful. Let me know if I can answer any other questions for you!


----------



## QueenieQ

GiGiHM said:


> Hello! I love my Boho 23! I think it is a great everyday bag. Very practical. Easily fits all the basics (wallet, cosmetics pouch, day planner etc.). The interior has 2 sections divided by a zippered center pocket. One side also has an additional pocket which is open on one side and zippered on the other. Also a small exterior pocket which works great for a phone. Perfect for days when a tote is too much and the bag itself is really beautiful. The small version of the Boho is lovely but much smaller. I hope this is helpful. Let me know if I can answer any other questions for you!


Many thanks for your detailed description ! 
I have just two more questions :does the bag have feets ? I have the feeling the bag has a good structure and will hold his frame, would you agree with this?


----------



## GiGiHM

QueenieQ said:


> Many thanks for your detailed description !
> I have just two more questions :does the bag have feets ? I have the feeling the bag has a good structure and will hold his frame, would you agree with this?


Yes, there are feet. It is a very well structured bag and the quality is excellent. I have never been disappointed with FLP : ) I have never ordered through the website (I don't find it very user friendly and the boutique seems to have more items than shown on website). I always work with Louise Dubois at the Paris boutique. If you call or email they are very helpful and will email photos etc. to help with decisions on colors and sizes. I posted contact info on a post in May (page 194 of this thread).


----------



## QueenieQ

GiGiHM said:


> Yes, there are feet. It is a very well structured bag and the quality is excellent. I have never been disappointed with FLP : ) I have never ordered through the website (I don't find it very user friendly and the boutique seems to have more items than shown on website). I always work with Louise Dubois at the Paris boutique. If you call or email they are very helpful and will email photos etc. to help with decisions on colors and sizes. I posted contact info on a post in May (page 194 of this thread).


Your answer is very useful, thank you. The website could be more complete indeed, with mod shots for all the items. Luckily, this thread is full of great pictures and helpful members


----------



## nadiap

zarehm said:


> I just received my Faure Le Page holster bag. It is nice and compact WOC with 2 separate compartments. The packaging was beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4817168


Are you in US or Canada by any chance? Just curious if you were charged duty/taxes when your package arrived?


----------



## b=inka

Hey everyone, I just received my daily battle 32 and also got a Pochette Zip 19 to use as a catch all!

However I've noticed the strap for the pochette is different to the one shown on their site, so I need to loop knot it instead of having a snap closure loop. I feel like this would cause more wear on the strap, but anyone know why they changed it? Thanks!!


----------



## nanads

I found this preloved faure le page daily battle in the color pink, which I think quite rare to come by in preloved market. Any of you guys own this particular color? Does it hold up well? I’m debating between this and neverfull in damier azur. Any input will be much appreciated. TIA!


----------



## ragnhildr

My first post here. I just bought the 27 battle tote. I was wondering if anyone knows which pochette would be the right size for this bag?


----------



## b=inka

ragnhildr said:


> My first post here. I just bought the 27 battle tote. I was wondering if anyone knows which pochette would be the right size for this bag?


I think it depends on your own preference!! I am using a pochette 19 for my 32 DB tote but I prefer a smaller pouch


----------



## ragnhildr

I want the biggest size possible that won't be bulky and will fit with a bag insert. (:


----------



## ragnhildr

b=inka said:


> I think it depends on your own preference!! I am using a pochette 19 for my 32 DB tote but I prefer a smaller pouch


I want the biggest size possible that won't be bulky and will fit with a bag insert. (:


----------



## lv_katie

I'm thinking of buying the pochette navy in the size 29 - which will give me a chance to try out the brand. 

Looking for a mid size bag to carry my personal items while carrying my kids' diaper bag. 

I have the neverfull pochette which I don't use since it's so narrow and gets a wonky zipper --- will the same happen with the FLP pochette?


----------



## nanads

Thinking of getting a 37 daily battle and I was wondering, do you sanitize your FLP bag? Does anybody have experience in alcohol-based sanitizer or disinfectant on FLP canvas?


----------



## WendiBoo

rowy65 said:


> Hi,
> I’ve had my DB in 32 since 2015.  Back then the 32 was the smallest size.  Mine has the yellow trim and the glazing and canvas has held up beautifully.  For reference, I’m including pics of the DB next to my Neverfull MM and my Artois PM.  Hope this helps you pull the trigger on this gorgeous bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4807543
> View attachment 4807544
> View attachment 4807545



OMG! Im currently contemplating between these 3 to use as work tote!
Which one is your favourite and most used?


----------



## endofanera

Love this thread... it's helped me in purchasing many products that I'm unable to see in person. Have owned 4 daily battles and numerous pochettes, wallets, card holders, and other accessories. Awesome brand overall. 

Everything has held up extremely well and love the brand and will continue to buy. Hoping they do figure out the lining on their card holders though - The quality on the lining leads to deterioration and peeling very easily once one edge becomes undone. Unfortunately, they are unable to replace this and instead needs to be sent back for repair (~$130), which is quite a bit since a new one is not much more than this.


----------



## lv_katie

Its here!  I ordered from the boutique (vs online) and it was wrapped beautifully - with a bag, tissue, dustbag and a flp thank you card from the boutique .


----------



## lv_katie

nanads said:


> Thinking of getting a 37 daily battle and I was wondering, do you sanitize your FLP bag? Does anybody have experience in alcohol-based sanitizer or disinfectant on FLP canvas?


I just got the care card with my canvas piece it says to avoid alcohol or sanitizers but you can clean with water, natural soap and a crepe brush. 

Whats a crepe brush! Lol


----------



## angersauce

lv_katie said:


> I'm thinking of buying the pochette navy in the size 29 - which will give me a chance to try out the brand.
> 
> Looking for a mid size bag to carry my personal items while carrying my kids' diaper bag.
> 
> I have the neverfull pochette which I don't use since it's so narrow and gets a wonky zipper --- will the same happen with the FLP pochette?



I've been using the FLP pochette for almost a year, so far the zipper works perfectly. Relative to LV zippers it is much smoother, plus it has that convenient pull ring. It looks and functions exactly the same as the day I got it, which is umm a pleasant surprise relative to my experience with other FLP items.


----------



## lv_katie

Here is my faure le page 29 pouch up against my neverfull.  Love having the pop of blue against the brown.  

Oh and I was definitely inspired by Isabelle style videos on YouTube to try this brand !


----------



## krinn

Hello everyone. After a couple years of drooling but not making the move (they a small but mighty selection for guys), I bought my first FLP and it arrived this past week. The new Limited Edition Urban Knight items....was so difficult to select and I love the print so much. I chose the Daily Battle 35. This is the bag I was waiting for from FLP. 

I was waiting for the bag before deciding on any of the medallions. I want one now. Wasn't able to really find much feedback on the medals here - there appears to be three slots for the medals but I'm unsure. Anyway, we are in lockdown in Milan so have just been enjoying the bag in my flat for now.


----------



## annie9999

Congratulations- I love the FLP and that is a great limited edition.


----------



## mightyhunter

Hello everyone!

*Total newbie question incoming...*
I recently became interested in FLP (very recent - like, I just saw an instagram post of a gorgeous FLP cardholder and looked this brand up haha) and I was thinking about making a purchase from here in Canada. 
Their website is a little confusing to buy from - I noticed that something costing 220 Euros became 183.33 euros after I entered my delivery address? Is it because the item "costs less" since it's being delivered to Canada (similarly to how LV Canada and LV USA prices are different)?

Also, do we typically get charged duty/customs fees when the item arrives? :/ If anyone could share their experience that would be fantastic (bonus if you are living in Canada like me)!

P.S. I just went back and added another 250 Euro item into my cart, and it became 208.33 Euros when I viewed my cart. What in the world lmao


----------



## Siutip

mightyhunter said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> *Total newbie question incoming...*
> I recently became interested in FLP (very recent - like, I just saw an instagram post of a gorgeous FLP cardholder and looked this brand up haha) and I was thinking about making a purchase from here in Canada.
> Their website is a little confusing to buy from - I noticed that something costing 220 Euros became 183.33 euros after I entered my delivery address? Is it because the item "costs less" since it's being delivered to Canada (similarly to how LV Canada and LV USA prices are different)?
> 
> Also, do we typically get charged duty/customs fees when the item arrives? :/ If anyone could share their experience that would be fantastic (bonus if you are living in Canada like me)!
> 
> P.S. I just went back and added another 250 Euro item into my cart, and it became 208.33 Euros when I viewed my cart. What in the world lmao


Hi there, the website probably removed the 20% VAT from the original price since you are ordering from Canada.  I live in Canada as well. When I bought my daily battle, I did have to pay for duty and shipping costs.  But it’s all worth it. I love my DB and pouch.   Hope this helps!


----------



## Bishka14

Hi. Would appreciate some help please. Do all faure le page daily battles have a discreet code inside the pocket of the bag right at the side or have they stopped doing this. Ask as just bought a vertical one pre-loved and it doesn’t have this whereas my daily battle 37, which I know is authentic, does. Thanks in advance


----------



## kfairchild58

krinn said:


> Hello everyone. After a couple years of drooling but not making the move (they a small but mighty selection for guys), I bought my first FLP and it arrived this past week. The new Limited Edition Urban Knight items....was so difficult to select and I love the print so much. I chose the Daily Battle 35. This is the bag I was waiting for from FLP.
> 
> I was waiting for the bag before deciding on any of the medallions. I want one now. Wasn't able to really find much feedback on the medals here - there appears to be three slots for the medals but I'm unsure. Anyway, we are in lockdown in Milan so have just been enjoying the bag in my flat for now.


----------



## kfairchild58

That’s seriously gorgeous!


----------



## BeverlyP24

I have the DB size 37 steel grey with yellow trim and the 19 Pochette zip Steel Grey. I have used them everyday for the last two years. It’s been stuffed to the brim and doubled as a diaper bag. I love it still and it’s held up wonderfully.


----------



## WGS

Just got the Daily Battle in 37 a few days ago shipped from Paris. Love it thus far! Thinking about getting a wallet and was wondering if anyone has purchased the 12 CC Wallet Knight. How do you like it? Is there an outside pocket at the back of the wallet. Is the chain long enough to fit as a crossbody? TIA.


----------



## JolieS

lv_katie said:


> I just got the care card with my canvas piece it says to avoid alcohol or sanitizers but you can clean with water, natural soap and a crepe brush.
> 
> Whats a crepe brush! Lol


A crepe brush is what they sell in France to clean suede. The brush has a sort of rubbery/eraser-like texture that is very gentle. Don’t know if you can find one in North America.


----------



## vilette21c

Can someone tell me how the US duties/ taxes are when you receive the item? I'm planning to buy my first DB. Thanks.


----------



## Pursestan

Hi.

Anyone have the Daily Battle Zip? I just ordered it and it’s on the way. I‘ve been wanting to order one forever and finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## BB8

vilette21c said:


> Can someone tell me how the US duties/ taxes are when you receive the item? I'm planning to buy my first DB. Thanks.


It's been a while since I bought my DB, but I believe I received a separate bill in the mail for the duties/taxes.


----------



## BB8

Pursestan said:


> Hi.
> 
> Anyone have the Daily Battle Zip? I just ordered it and it’s on the way. I‘ve been wanting to order one forever and finally pulled the trigger.


I have the zipped version, and I love it and how secure my things are in it. Definitely not "squishy" like the open top DB, but I'm okay with that.


----------



## kikiii_24

BB8 said:


> I have the zipped version, and I love it and how secure my things are in it. Definitely not "squishy" like the open top DB, but I'm okay with that.


I am debating between the DB and the zipped but can’t find any YT videos on the zipped.
Could you post mod shots of yours please for reference?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

zarehm said:


> I just received my Faure Le Page holster bag. It is nice and compact WOC with 2 separate compartments. The packaging was beautiful!
> 
> View attachment 4817168


Did you get this from contacting the boutique? I didn't see this on the website


----------



## Pursestan

BB8 said:


> I have the zipped version, and I love it and how secure my things are in it. Definitely not "squishy" like the open top DB, but I'm okay with that.


Thanks. I ordered my bag last Sunday and it arrived on Wednesday (which is freaking AMAZING). It's beautiful! I love it already. I'm glad that I went with the zipper. Super secure.


----------



## BB8

Pursestan said:


> Thanks. I ordered my bag last Sunday and it arrived on Wednesday (which is freaking AMAZING). It's beautiful! I love it already. I'm glad that I went with the zipper. Super secure.


Congratulations! How exciting! Yes, security is a must for me, plus I love how under-the-radar it is. Enjoy


----------



## BB8

kikiii_24 said:


> I am debating between the DB and the zipped but can’t find any YT videos on the zipped.
> Could you post mod shots of yours please for reference?


I apologize for the late response: just saw your message. It is taking me forever to find a shot of me wearing mine, but here is one of an SA wearing it. Sorry, I don't know her height.


----------



## kikiii_24

BB8 said:


> I apologize for the late response: just saw your message. It is taking me forever to find a shot of me wearing mine, but here is one of an SA wearing it. Sorry, I don't know her height.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991191


Thank you so much! Wow it’s a lot bigger than I had imagined. It really is such a beautiful bag


----------



## BB8

kikiii_24 said:


> Thank you so much! Wow it’s a lot bigger than I had imagined. It really is such a beautiful bag


You're welcome! Good luck in whichever direction you decide to take


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I needed a business card holder so I decided to get my first Faure le page, but the I thought, why waste shipping from Paris for just one small item, so I got the Pouche 17 and the Holster as


----------



## MrsSlocomb

More pictures


----------



## MrsSlocomb

The pouche 17


----------



## MrsSlocomb

The Holster


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Size comparison between the Pouche and Holster. My Samsung S20 JUST fits in the Holster but comfortably fits in the Pouch


----------



## justwatchin

MrsSlocomb said:


> Size comparison between the Pouche and Holster. My Samsung S20 JUST fits in the Holster but comfortably fits in the Pouch
> View attachment 5003210


Green and grey are 2 great colors!


----------



## PineappleMinnie

I am thinking about purchasing a Daily Battle Tote 37 online, and there is one thing that is holding me back. The shoulder straps are adjustable. Depends on how you adjust your straps, there is the "extra" piece of leather at the tail end of the strap that is hanging there. I have seen some YouTube videos that after some use, the "extra" piece of leather tends to curl outwards. I know that would drive me crazy! Any ways to prevent that? Or, that is just what is going to inevitably happen after some use?


----------



## pavane

PineappleMinnie said:


> I am thinking about purchasing a Daily Battle Tote 37 online, and there is one thing that is holding me back. The shoulder straps are adjustable. Depends on how you adjust your straps, there is the "extra" piece of leather at the tail end of the strap that is hanging there. I have seen some YouTube videos that after some use, the "extra" piece of leather tends to curl outwards. I know that would drive me crazy! Any ways to prevent that? Or, that is just what is going to inevitably happen after some use?


I have had the bag for two years and it has not happened to me. I think it depends on how you store your bag. Hope that helps!


----------



## cynicsaturn

I am thinking about either getting a DB32 zipped version (in steel gray) or DB32 Open top (in either steel gray or hot sand ecailles color). I do have the slight preference on the light color totes, but does anyone encounter any "color transfer" on the canvas / leathers from wearing denims? TIA.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

Can anyone comment on the online shopping experience? Especially if you've had to make a return.
I've been eyeing the totes and wocs for so long, but I generally dislike buying expensive things online. 
I live in the US, so there is a 0% chance I will be able to visit a boutique in the near future.


----------



## BB8

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Can anyone comment on the online shopping experience? Especially if you've had to make a return.
> I've been eyeing the totes and wocs for so long, but I generally dislike buying expensive things online.
> I live in the US, so there is a 0% chance I will be able to visit a boutique in the near future.


I have always purchased via email communication with the staff, but at that time the website was not fully-functional, so maybe now it is easier to buy directly from the site. My experience was seamless.  No complaints.


----------



## GiGiHM

cynicsaturn said:


> I am thinking about either getting a DB32 zipped version (in steel gray) or DB32 Open top (in either steel gray or hot sand ecailles color). I do have the slight preference on the light color totes, but does anyone encounter any "color transfer" on the canvas / leathers from wearing denims? TIA.


Hello,
I have a Daily Battle 32 in Hot Sand, Calibre 21 in Steel Grey, and a Boho 23 in Walnut Brown. I have had no issues at all with color transfer. The lightest color I have is the Hot Sand DB which I've had for about 3 years now and no problems. Hope that helps!


----------



## cynicsaturn

GiGiHM said:


> Hello,
> I have a Daily Battle 32 in Hot Sand, Calibre 21 in Steel Grey, and a Boho 23 in Walnut Brown. I have had no issues at all with color transfer. The lightest color I have is the Hot Sand DB which I've had for about 3 years now and no problems. Hope that helps!


Thanks so much! I will probably order the hot sand one cuz it seems a better color for summer


----------



## GiGiHM

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Can anyone comment on the online shopping experience? Especially if you've had to make a return.
> I've been eyeing the totes and wocs for so long, but I generally dislike buying expensive things online.
> I live in the US, so there is a 0% chance I will be able to visit a boutique in the near future.


Hi there! I have always bought in the Paris boutique or via email with SA from the Paris store. Always have a great experience. You can contact them directly and they can set up virtual shopping or email photos of anything you are interested in. They are also very helpful in wearing different items for you in photos so you can really understand sizing etc. Louise from the Paris store is wonderful. I posted her contact details in a prior post.


----------



## GiGiHM

cynicsaturn said:


> Thanks so much! I will probably order the hot sand one cuz it seems a better color for summer


Hot Sand is a great color! You won't be disappointed. I have photos of my DB 32 in Hot Sand in a previous post.


----------



## Miss Dolly

Does someone know if they are any limited editions/different colors than the website for normal cardholder/pocket organizer?


----------



## handbagobession

Does anyone have a FLP pouchette our Carry On pouch?  Trying to decide between the two.  I’m looking for a quick grab and go bag just to hold essentials.  Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## GiGiHM

Miss Dolly said:


> Does someone know if they are any limited editions/different colors than the website for normal cardholder/pocket organizer?


I don't know about this but the boutiques do seem to have more items than the website. I would email the Paris boutique directly and ask about current limited editions. They are great about sending photos etc. You can also schedule live shopping appointments at the moment. I know because of latest lockdown in Paris they are only working a few days a week so it may take a little while for a reply. Email is boutique@faurelepage.com
I hope that helps!


----------



## tinery9

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Can anyone comment on the online shopping experience? Especially if you've had to make a return.
> I've been eyeing the totes and wocs for so long, but I generally dislike buying expensive things online.
> I live in the US, so there is a 0% chance I will be able to visit a boutique in the near future.



My experience ordering from the US was good. Received my order by DHL in 6 days!

i got the DB 41 and pochette 29 in hot sand. First impressions:

1) box with mild external damage, no dedicated storage box. Wrapping paper came ripped, unclear to me if that occurred before or after shipping
2) no stuffing. Tote canvas, straps, and pochette straps have creases. Hopefully they will settle with use
3) canvas itself is soft. Not as firm or slick as LV canvas
4) raw edges on interior lining are visible
5) color is beautiful, slightly pinkish beige and grayish leather
6) hardware is an attractive sparkly rose gold tone
7) faint smell of glue

Overall I like the look of the bag. Just hoping the creases will settle out and the lining holds up as I’ve seen reviews describing unraveling at the seams. I decided to take a leap of faith with this bag because I didn’t want to get another neverfull so I’m hopeful it was a good choice!

pochette 29 is generously sized. Maybe a little too big to use as a regular wristlet or clutch but will def hold all the essentials so I’m happy with it


----------



## malum

After debating for months between the 32 and 37 I finally purchased the DB32 in Beige and I couldn’t be happier! Their new international website made the ordering process much easier and DHL was a breeze for shipping.


----------



## quadmama

malum said:


> After debating for months between the 32 and 37 I finally purchased the DB32 in Beige and I couldn’t be happier! Their new international website made the ordering process much easier and DHL was a breeze for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 5061773



Congratulations! I have a DB 32 which I ordered from the Paris boutique a few years back. It was shipped via Fedex. Would you mind sharing if the current International website's pricing includes the import tax for all countries with DHL? Thanks so much!


----------



## jclr

Can anyone advise on approximate shipping cost and customs fees for an international purchase? I am in CA. All my FLPs have been purchased in their store so I'm new to the the online purchase experience. This time thinking of the Express 21. Thank you!


----------



## GiGiHM

jclr said:


> Can anyone advise on approximate shipping cost and customs fees for an international purchase? I am in CA. All my FLPs have been purchased in their store so I'm new to the the online purchase experience. This time thinking of the Express 21. Thank you!


Shipping is around 95 Euro to USA. SLG's and smaller items like medals are a bit less. As for duty owed to customs that depends on value of item. You get up to $800.00 duty free. Any items that cost over $800 you pay 9% on. So if you are buying a bag that costs $1300.00 you would owe about $115. I haven't purchased from FLP this year yet but I think the shipping should still be roughly the same.
If you email the boutique directly they can give you full quote of purchase price (less VAT) and shipping. I hope this helps! : )


----------



## jclr

GiGiHM said:


> Shipping is around 95 Euro to USA. SLG's and smaller items like medals are a bit less. As for duty owed to customs that depends on value of item. You get up to $800.00 duty free. Any items that cost over $800 you pay 9% on. So if you are buying a bag that costs $1300.00 you would owe about $115. I haven't purchased from FLP this year yet but I think the shipping should still be roughly the same.
> If you email the boutique directly they can give you full quote of purchase price (less VAT) and shipping. I hope this helps! : )


This is exactly what I needed to know--thank you so much! Appreciate the help!!


----------



## GiGiHM

jclr said:


> This is exactly what I needed to know--thank you so much! Appreciate the help!!


I just jumped on the FLP website after I posted to see how they were doing it. It has changed....shipping is much less but now there is a "taxes and fees" charge. I assume we would still have to pay US Customs. You can make an order and it gives you all costs before you enter payment info so you can get an exact idea. Good luck! I usually buy from the boutique as well but have ordered directly through email with the boutique twice, just not this year.


----------



## jclr

GiGiHM said:


> I just jumped on the FLP website after I posted to see how they were doing it. It has changed....shipping is much less but now there is a "taxes and fees" charge. I assume we would still have to pay US Customs. You can make an order and it gives you all costs before you enter payment info so you can get an exact idea. Good luck! I usually buy from the boutique as well but have ordered directly through email with the boutique twice, just not this year.


Okay, great to know, thank you so much! Hopefully one day soon we'll be able to make in-store purchases again.


----------



## malum

quadmama said:


> Congratulations! I have a DB 32 which I ordered from the Paris boutique a few years back. It was shipped via Fedex. Would you mind sharing if the current International website's pricing includes the import tax for all countries with DHL? Thanks so much!


Happy to! I’m not sure about all countries, but I’m in the US and customs/taxes were added once I entered my shipping address. Shipping also appears to be updated to a flat $30USD, down from €60 which is nice.


----------



## quadmama

malum said:


> Happy to! I’m not sure about all countries, but I’m in the US and customs/taxes were added once I entered my shipping address. Shipping also appears to be updated to a flat $30USD, down from €60 which is nice.



Thanks so much for the info. This is a great help and the lower shipping fee is a definite plus.


----------



## birkenstocksandcode

tinery9 said:


> My experience ordering from the US was good. Received my order by DHL in 6 days!
> 
> i got the DB 41 and pochette 29 in hot sand. First impressions:
> 
> 1) box with mild external damage, no dedicated storage box. Wrapping paper came ripped, unclear to me if that occurred before or after shipping
> 2) no stuffing. Tote canvas, straps, and pochette straps have creases. Hopefully they will settle with use
> 3) canvas itself is soft. Not as firm or slick as LV canvas
> 4) raw edges on interior lining are visible
> 5) color is beautiful, slightly pinkish beige and grayish leather
> 6) hardware is an attractive sparkly rose gold tone
> 7) faint smell of glue
> 
> Overall I like the look of the bag. Just hoping the creases will settle out and the lining holds up as I’ve seen reviews describing unraveling at the seams. I decided to take a leap of faith with this bag because I didn’t want to get another neverfull so I’m hopeful it was a good choice!
> 
> pochette 29 is generously sized. Maybe a little too big to use as a regular wristlet or clutch but will def hold all the essentials so I’m happy with it



Ahh This is such a beauty! Congrats on your purchase!

Do you mind sharing whether or not you got a Bill for Taxes/Duties, and if so how much that bill was?


----------



## mothbeast

I think the number I see for taxes and duties is just my local sales tax. Do they still ship from France?


----------



## tinery9

birkenstocksandcode said:


> Ahh This is such a beauty! Congrats on your purchase!
> 
> Do you mind sharing whether or not you got a Bill for Taxes/Duties, and if so how much that bill was?


 The taxes/duties came out a bit over $300, it was charged at the time of purchase so no separate bill


----------



## rowy65

I bought from FLP over 6 years ago and my green daily battle 32 (it was known as the small back then) still looks the same.  Even the yellow glazing still looks perfect. I’m super excited to now have the ease of online ordering.  I don’t know if that’s a good thing or bad


----------



## rowy65

tinery9 said:


> My experience ordering from the US was good. Received my order by DHL in 6 days!
> 
> i got the DB 41 and pochette 29 in hot sand. First impressions:
> 
> 1) box with mild external damage, no dedicated storage box. Wrapping paper came ripped, unclear to me if that occurred before or after shipping
> 2) no stuffing. Tote canvas, straps, and pochette straps have creases. Hopefully they will settle with use
> 3) canvas itself is soft. Not as firm or slick as LV canvas
> 4) raw edges on interior lining are visible
> 5) color is beautiful, slightly pinkish beige and grayish leather
> 6) hardware is an attractive sparkly rose gold tone
> 7) faint smell of glue
> 
> Overall I like the look of the bag. Just hoping the creases will settle out and the lining holds up as I’ve seen reviews describing unraveling at the seams. I decided to take a leap of faith with this bag because I didn’t want to get another neverfull so I’m hopeful it was a good choice!
> 
> pochette 29 is generously sized. Maybe a little too big to use as a regular wristlet or clutch but will def hold all the essentials so I’m happy with it


I totally love this color and wish more bags in the line are available in this color way.  I’m wondering if this pochette 29 can be converted to a bag but I only see 1 D ring.  Congrats!


----------



## mochaccino

rowy65 said:


> I totally love this color and wish more bags in the line are available in this color way.  *I’m wondering if this pochette 29 can be converted to a bag but I only see 1 D ring.*  Congrats!


I bought mine a few years ago, so assuming things haven’t changed too much you can thread the strap to the zipper pull for a short handle when it is closed. The vertical drop is about 15 cm or 6 inches for mine.


----------



## rowy65

mochaccino said:


> I bought mine a few years ago, so assuming things haven’t changed too much you can thread the strap to the zipper pull for a short handle when it is closed. The vertical drop is about 15 cm or 6 inches for mine.
> 
> View attachment 5078962


Wow!  Great idea!  Thanks for this, I love our TPf community


----------



## tinery9

rowy65 said:


> I totally love this color and wish more bags in the line are available in this color way.  I’m wondering if this pochette 29 can be converted to a bag but I only see 1 D ring.  Congrats!



it could, the zipper pull is a loop so you could attach the end of the strap to it. I wouldn’t wear it on the shoulder this way though, i tried it and thought it looked odd. I would love for it to be a cross body but I’m not sure how to find a matching leather strap. I tried a cheap chain strap and it looked bizarre to me.


----------



## rowy65

tinery9 said:


> it could, the zipper pull is a loop so you could attach the end of the strap to it. I wouldn’t wear it on the shoulder this way though, i tried it and thought it looked odd. I would love for it to be a cross body but I’m not sure how to find a matching leather strap. I tried a cheap chain strap and it looked bizarre to me.


Mautto has some pretty decent chain straps.  I will definitely try to look into this


----------



## Kdiane

Hi! Can anyone tell me if the DB zipped 32 can fit a 15 inch laptop?
Thank you!


----------



## MedievaLuxe

Kdiane said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if the DB zipped 32 can fit a 15 inch laptop?
> Thank you!


Hi, I don’t have the answer for your exact specs, but I can tell you that my DB 32 (non-zipped) can only accommodate a 13” MacBook Air, and the fit is snug. My MacBook can go in horizontally, but only when I remove my bag organizer. With the organizer in, it can only fit vertically with about 2” coming out of the top of the bag. It’s not a major issue for me because I’m only carrying my computer on short trips to and from my apartment/car/workplace. If I relied on public transit or walked farther than short trips to and from parking lots, then I would use a different bag to commute with my laptop.

Based on my limited experience, I would say that you will most likely have trouble getting a DB zipped 32 to work with a 15” laptop.


----------



## Kdiane

MedievaLuxe said:


> Hi, I don’t have the answer for your exact specs, but I can tell you that my DB 32 (non-zipped) can only accommodate a 13” MacBook Air, and the fit is snug. My MacBook can go in horizontally, but only when I remove my bag organizer. With the organizer in, it can only fit vertically with about 2” coming out of the top of the bag. It’s not a major issue for me because I’m only carrying my computer on short trips to and from my apartment/car/workplace. If I relied on public transit or walked farther than short trips to and from parking lots, then I would use a different bag to commute with my laptop.
> 
> Based on my limited experience, I would say that you will most likely have trouble getting a DB zipped 32 to work with a 15” laptop.



Thank you so much! Helps a lot! Looks like I’ll stick to the db37!!!


----------



## kikiii_24

Kdiane said:


> Hi! Can anyone tell me if the DB zipped 32 can fit a 15 inch laptop?
> Thank you!


Hi! I have the DB 32 Zipped and my 15 inch Dell work laptop fits just fine with room to fit my full size wallet, toiletry pouch 26, LV large kirigami envelope, and mini pochette. I can even zip the bag with no problem and it doesn’t distort the bag at all. Hope this helps!


----------



## gimiabreak

Hello guys, I’m new here! Hope you guys can help me authenticate. Got two bags from different sellers (both are preloved) and one is made in France and the other one is made in Spain.  Here are some pics, I saw a few differences in the details but the canvas are the same quality. Both of the bags don’t have the pockets I believe this is the old version? Both are 37. Would appreciate if you have a similar one and if you can help. TIA.


----------



## Bishka14

I adore faure le page as it used to be under the radar. However, seeing a lot more replica’s now and worried that it’s expansion will send it down the route of goyard with replica’s everywhere.


----------



## kikiii_24

gimiabreak said:


> Hello guys, I’m new here! Hope you guys can help me authenticate. Got two bags from different sellers (both are preloved) and one is made in France and the other one is made in Spain.  Here are some pics, I saw a few differences in the details but the canvas are the same quality. Both of the bags don’t have the pockets I believe this is the old version? Both are 37. Would appreciate if you have a similar one and if you can help. TIA.


I have a DB 32 Zipped made in Spain but the stamping is right side up not upside down like yours, and there’s also a 4-digit number underneath the “made in.”


----------



## kikiii_24

Does anyone own the the 32 DB zipped and have a base shaped/purse organizer suggestion? The ones on Amazon are too boxy


----------



## aeldeeb84

Hello,

was just about to order a DB 32 zipped yesterday for 980€ in EU, by the time I sat down to get credit card out today it’s now 1100€. Is it a sign it’s not for me?

i emailed the customer service if they can send me a code or so to retain yesterday’s price, they efficiently replied within an hour that their continuous product evolution leads to price differences. I should expect a bag of higher quality ordered at today’s price.

have a great day


----------



## mhglei

aeldeeb84 said:


> Hello,
> 
> was just about to order a DB 32 zipped yesterday for 980€ in EU, by the time I sat down to get credit card out today it’s now 1100€. Is it a sign it’s not for me?
> 
> i emailed the customer service if they can send me a code or so to retain yesterday’s price, they efficiently replied within an hour that their continuous product evolution leads to price differences. I should expect a bag of higher quality ordered at today’s price.
> 
> have a great day


i just purchased one from the Paris boutique by emailing them last week.  including shipping but excluding tax it was 860 eur only.


----------



## Mariainoregon

The price definitely went up. I purchased a Porchette Zip 19 on 6/6, and it cost me $380 before the tax, shipping, etc. Now It costs $420--about a 10% increase.


----------



## aeldeeb84

Thank you very much for your replies. I bought a 32 Daily battle, the normal one without the Zip. It arrived today, beautifuly packaged.

however, after searching extensively for a tag where it was made, I found a small engraving ‘Made in Spain 2010’.

I emailed customer service of 2010 was the year of production and they replied immediately it’s a serial no.
I am not satisfied, however.

how did the serial numbers of your Daily Battles look like?

thanks

Aliaa


----------



## tinery9

aeldeeb84 said:


> Thank you very much for your replies. I bought a 32 Daily battle, the normal one without the Zip. It arrived today, beautifuly packaged.
> 
> however, after searching extensively for a tag where it was made, I found a small engraving ‘Made in Spain 2010’.
> 
> I emailed customer service of 2010 was the year of production and they replied immediately it’s a serial no.
> I am not satisfied, however.
> 
> how did the serial numbers of your Daily Battles look like?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Aliaa



my daily battle 41 is also stamped with made in Spain and has a 4 digit number below it


----------



## qubed

Faure Le Page relaunched in 2012, so it's definitely not a production year. But yeah, this is an example of why one should never use a 4 digit code.


----------



## tinery9

I’m curious if anyone has had a similar experience. An acquaintance saw my DB and said “ooh nice bag is that goyard?” 

That was one small concern I had about getting this bag, that it would be mistaken as a goyard or *gasp* goyard knockoff. It doesn’t make me love it any less but just made me feel awkward at the time. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else and how you responded.


----------



## Cakecake

Hi,
I am thinking of getting the daily battle zip 32 but want to check whether it is heavy as i have stiff shoulder?
I am also torn between getting the blue or the grey one?
Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## behindtheseams

tinery9 said:


> I’m curious if anyone has had a similar experience. An acquaintance saw my DB and said “ooh nice bag is that goyard?”
> 
> That was one small concern I had about getting this bag, that it would be mistaken as a goyard or *gasp* goyard knockoff. It doesn’t make me love it any less but just made me feel awkward at the time. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else and how you responded.



I've never had that happen before. I think the two brands are distinct enough that people who are interested in fashion will be able to tell the difference. But I also don't mind if people mistake my designer bags for non-designer bags (and sometimes I actually prefer it that way).


----------



## anika913

tinery9 said:


> I’m curious if anyone has had a similar experience. An acquaintance saw my DB and said “ooh nice bag is that goyard?”
> 
> That was one small concern I had about getting this bag, that it would be mistaken as a goyard or *gasp* goyard knockoff. It doesn’t make me love it any less but just made me feel awkward at the time. Just wondering if this happened to anyone else and how you responded.



I've heard this a couple of times. Either this or people would ask for the brand when I have my carry on with me. It just makes me love the brand even more as it's not as famous as the other luxury brands. it's like going to a hidden speakeasy where only those who are in the know would understand


----------



## BleuSaphir

Anyone with the Daily Battle 41…how is it holding up? How slouchy is it? I’m looking for big slouchy tote. I am considering the Goyard Anjou GM size or Daily Battle 41. Perhaps the LV ALL-in tote too.


----------



## shulkie

BleuSaphir said:


> Anyone with the Daily Battle 41…how is it holding up? How slouchy is it? I’m looking for big slouchy tote. I am considering the Goyard Anjou GM size or Daily Battle 41. Perhaps the LV ALL-in tote too.


I have the DB41. It’s maybe 2 years old now, or a little less. I love it. It’s a little slouchy when empty, maybe, but it’s made of semi-sturdy canvas, so it’s not as floppy or thin as the basic Goyard tote is. The sides will kind of flop in towards the middle when the bag is totally empty, but it has a separate bottom panel, so it won’t totally collapse in on itself. 
I have noticed some wear/tear on the edges of my shoulder straps where the paint FlP uses to seal the strap edges has gotten a little worn-away, and parts of the leather of the straps has gotten crinkly from use but it’s all very minor. I haven’t noticed any other signs of aging.
The only thing I don’t love is that because the bag is so big and the brand is not super well-known, it was hard to get an organizer insert to fit when my bag is empty. It doesn’t need it to keep its shape but it can become a total black hole. I finally settled on the insert Cuyana makes for its totes and it works but I’ll warn you that even though it works, it is a little small and stuff can slide under the insert (which is fun when your car keys go missing, lol!).
If you are looking at this as a work tote, I will tell you that I was on the hunt for a good office/court/laptop bag for a LONG time. Everything was either too small and full of too many tiny, unusable pockets, or so slouchy and thin that I knew that I would not be able to carry everything I needed if I didn’t want the bag to break. This bag is like my holy grail.
I don’t know if any of that helps. Let me know if you want some glamor shots of the bag and how floppy it is/isn’t and I will see what I can do!


----------



## BleuSaphir

shulkie said:


> I have the DB41. It’s maybe 2 years old now, or a little less. I love it. It’s a little slouchy when empty, maybe, but it’s made of semi-sturdy canvas, so it’s not as floppy or thin as the basic Goyard tote is. The sides will kind of flop in towards the middle when the bag is totally empty, but it has a separate bottom panel, so it won’t totally collapse in on itself.
> I have noticed some wear/tear on the edges of my shoulder straps where the paint FlP uses to seal the strap edges has gotten a little worn-away, and parts of the leather of the straps has gotten crinkly from use but it’s all very minor. I haven’t noticed any other signs of aging.
> The only thing I don’t love is that because the bag is so big and the brand is not super well-known, it was hard to get an organizer insert to fit when my bag is empty. It doesn’t need it to keep its shape but it can become a total black hole. I finally settled on the insert Cuyana makes for its totes and it works but I’ll warn you that even though it works, it is a little small and stuff can slide under the insert (which is fun when your car keys go missing, lol!).
> If you are looking at this as a work tote, I will tell you that I was on the hunt for a good office/court/laptop bag for a LONG time. Everything was either too small and full of too many tiny, unusable pockets, or so slouchy and thin that I knew that I would not be able to carry everything I needed if I didn’t want the bag to break. This bag is like my holy grail.
> I don’t know if any of that helps. Let me know if you want some glamor shots of the bag and how floppy it is/isn’t and I will see what I can do!


I’m leaning toward as everyday bag.


----------



## Fashionista365

cynicsaturn said:


> Thanks so much! I will probably order the hot sand one cuz it seems a better color for summer


can you please post a picture of your calibre 21, also does it fit alot? I am deciding between the 21 and 27


----------



## shulkie

BleuSaphir said:


> I’m leaning toward as everyday bag.


Ah. Well, in that case, it may be too huge, lol. I tried to wear it as a combo purse/shopping bag into a Sephora once and I kept knocking things off of shelves and bumping into people. So embarrassing, LOL. ‍♀


----------



## tinery9

BleuSaphir said:


> Anyone with the Daily Battle 41…how is it holding up? How slouchy is it? I’m looking for big slouchy tote. I am considering the Goyard Anjou GM size or Daily Battle 41. Perhaps the LV ALL-in tote too.



I’ve been using my DB41 mostly daily for about 3 months. I keep baby stuff in it, large agenda, seltzer bottles, pochette. It holds a ton. I love it, it is so comfortable on the shoulder (especially compared to lv neverfull). I would say it is quite slouchy. If it’s not full it flops over and is squishy under the arm. So far holding up great. I do see some idk if you call it cracking or what on some part of the glazing on the straps which was a little disappointing but it doesn’t really bother me and I don’t think will affect the longevity of the bag.


----------



## wkim

Did...FLP just raise prices astronomically? I bought my DB32 for something close to 720 euros in 2018. Looked on their website today and yo....that bag is USD1200 now?????


----------



## shulkie

wkim said:


> Did...FLP just raise prices astronomically? I bought my DB32 for something close to 720 euros in 2018. Looked on their website today and yo....that bag is USD1200 now?????


They absolutely did. My DB41 was less than a thousand dollars including shipping like two years ago. Now, the bag alone is $1,250!


----------



## behindtheseams

Wow, I haven't been on the FLP website in ages. Looks like they did a complete overhaul to promote more e-commerce.



shulkie said:


> They absolutely did. My DB41 was less than a thousand dollars including shipping like two years ago. Now, the bag alone is $1,250!



I bought my Parade Soft 23 in the beginning of 2020 for just over $2k. Looks like it's now $2.36k, so about a $300 price increase over a 1.5-year period.

Edit: I should note that I purchased mine in the Rue Cambon boutique in Euros, so the current conversation rate may account for some of the differences.


----------



## cardcase

wkim said:


> Did...FLP just raise prices astronomically? I bought my DB32 for something close to 720 euros in 2018. Looked on their website today and yo....that bag is USD1200 now?????



I noticed their prices went up just this month. I had a card holder in my cart for 265, when I was about to check out the next day, it was 300! Seems they’re constantly raising prices just for the heck of it.


----------



## shulkie

Has anybody bought the Boho 27 who would be willing to share their thoughts on it in terms of wear/tear, usefulness, size, whether you love/hate it?
I keep going back to the FLP website and looking at the photos and I think I’ve looked at it too many times because now I can’t tell if I love this bag or hate this bag.
I’m going to need some help/advice from the forum.


----------



## behindtheseams

What are everyone's thoughts on FLP's new monogram line: the Splash "canvas"? I love the look for summer but wonder how the vinyl will wear over time. It would be cool to see the line expanded to other colors like red and green.


----------



## shulkie

behindtheseams said:


> What are everyone's thoughts on FLP's new monogram line: the Splash "canvas"? I love the look for summer but wonder how the vinyl will wear over time. It would be cool to see the line expanded to other colors like red and green.


I think the bags are beautiful and I like the idea of the FlP monogram being see-through, but I’m with you—the wear and tear is what worries me. I know they talk about how to maintain the vinyl and keep it clear on the website, but I feel like there is only so much you can do with clear vinyl before it gets irreparably cloudy and yellow and then cracks. 
I like it a lot, and I want them to continue making special “summer” collections, but unless they create some kind of break-through in non-tarnish vinyl technology, it’s gonna have to be a pass for me.


----------



## fanki1983

just enquired the Melbourne store for the DB prices - its like $1900 AUD for the 32 size!! which us like $1189 euros.  If you look at the threads of page 1 in 2013 - the price has gone double!!!  The same money can get my a goyard St Louis GM colour in London..

To be honest this its close to the LV never full price, and as much as I like to get one.. the price is not attractive to me anymore as a much less well known brand.. yes I know the bag is durable and looks like can sustain daily abuse.. it just price wise is getting too much now, I know there are more customers who like their bags since then


----------



## Mimiz19

fanki1983 said:


> just enquired the Melbourne store for the DB prices - its like $1900 AUD for the 32 size!! which us like $1189 euros.  If you look at the threads of page 1 in 2013 - the price has gone double!!!  The same money can get my a goyard St Louis GM colour in London..
> 
> To be honest this its close to the LV never full price, and as much as I like to get one.. the price is not attractive to me anymore as a much less well known brand.. yes I know the bag is durable and looks like can sustain daily abuse.. it just price wise is getting too much now, I know there are more customers who like their bags since then



I checked with the Melb store too and the Daily Battle Zip 32 tote is now $2,210 vs LV neverfull $2,240 AUD. Understand the zip adds on more cost and slightly more padding in the bag but agree with you, the prices don’t make the brand that attractive anymore. The NF is slightly larger and comes with a pouch. I’d also argue LV NF is more durable than FLP - I see more wear in the corners for FLP DB (the ones in the store actually had some scuffing on the corners).

I still like the story behind the brand and think the canvas is beautiful but it really seems like they’re pricing to be the same as LV which makes me think I’d rather buy LV instead (probably better resale value if I do decide to sell in the future).


----------



## behindtheseams

Mimiz19 said:


> I checked with the Melb store too and the Daily Battle Zip 32 tote is now $2,210 vs LV neverfull $2,240 AUD. Understand the zip adds on more cost and slightly more padding in the bag but agree with you, the prices don’t make the brand that attractive anymore. The NF is slightly larger and comes with a pouch. I’d also argue LV NF is more durable than FLP - I see more wear in the corners for FLP DB (the ones in the store actually had some scuffing on the corners).
> 
> I still like the story behind the brand and think the canvas is beautiful but it really seems like they’re pricing to be the same as LV which makes me think I’d rather buy LV instead (probably better resale value if I do decide to sell in the future).



Honestly, I blame Louis Vuitton and Chanel for spearheading the aggressive price increases. I think it encourages other luxury brands to follow suit and now everything is grossly overpriced compared to a few years ago. Now people barely blink an eye at $300-700 increases within a year or so.


----------



## boujeepeople

Hello there. I have never had of there bags before but also never seen fakes either. I was reading the thread and looks like threads are around. So I wondered what you people think of these two bags if real or not?


----------



## boujeepeople

Thank you for your help


----------



## fanki1983

behindtheseams said:


> Honestly, I blame Louis Vuitton and Chanel for spearheading the aggressive price increases. I think it encourages other luxury brands to follow suit and now everything is grossly overpriced compared to a few years ago. Now people barely blink an eye at $300-700 increases within a year or so.



Surely many brands have their price increase however FLP is not a such established brand like Chanel LV.  Yes FLP has a rich history however I bet a lot more people know Goyard than FLP due to mention in Hypebeast and all the hip pop stars... Goyard items also hold value much much better in 2nd hand market.  Why I buy FLP if I can get a Goyard St Louis for pretty much the same price. I got drawn in to FLP because once a youtuber said their totes are better build quality and much cheaper than Goyard (and that was like 2 years ago).. 

If I can get the same/similar thing with LV - most will go for LV.   So for this part FLP now priced themselves too high, which unknowingly/indirectly pushing their potential clients to other more popular brands.


----------



## tinery9

Anyone else have cracking on the glazing on daily battle straps? I’ve used mine pretty regularly since April. It doesn’t necessarily bother me but I’m curious if this normal.


----------



## roxytangerine

Mine looks terrible and has a lot of wear and tear. Admittedly it is about 10 years old and has taken many plane rides. Anyone else have the string issue? I'm hoping to replace with a Goyard in the fall. I think this one is done!


----------



## angersauce

roxytangerine said:


> Mine looks terrible and has a lot of wear and tear. Admittedly it is about 10 years old and has taken many plane rides. Anyone else have the string issue? I'm hoping to replace with a Goyard in the fall. I think this one is done!


Oh no, that looks bad. I’ve only used mine a handful of times (in 3 years) and the leather is beat looking already, so this is not surprising. It’s a bummer the quality is not there because Goyard looks like an Ikea bag to me, and LV mono doesn’t match every color palate.  

I just saw that the DB 37 is $1200 now? It was 700 Euro when I bought it!! They’re wilding (unless the quality has improved?). It’s still not a a very popular brand, I almost never see another in the wild.


----------



## BleuSaphir

I would hope they would open their doors in Beverly Hills!


----------



## shulkie

tinery9 said:


> Anyone else have cracking on the glazing on daily battle straps? I’ve used mine pretty regularly since April. It doesn’t necessarily bother me but I’m curious if this normal.



I’ve had mine for about two years and the glaze on my straps is cracking a little too. I think it’s probably normal.
Relatedly, I just found a wire poking out of one of the bottom corner reinforcement patches, so I’m going to see if FlP is willing/able to fix that for me. I might as well ask about reglazing the straps while I’m at it. If they can, I will report back!


----------



## jcantu

Long time lurker on this thread but first time poster on the FlP thread.
Question for you all: as I’ve (36/M) gotten older, I have become a lot more selective and less willing to just buy a bag because of the name. My everyday bag tends to be a Moreau Celestin or a casual tote from Billykirk. I’ve now gotten very used to carrying small pouches as bags for when a tote won’t fit. I tend to use small pouches pretty often now.

How is the quality of FlP. I love the history of the brand and the look of the bags but a lot of them have a lot of design faults like the strap attachment to the bag (Daily Battle). How does this brand hold up??


----------



## jcantu

Sorry, I should have read over my post:

I’m interested in one of the pouches from them and was wondering if anyone here has used one as more of a clutch instead of a daily pouch and how it held up.


----------



## MmeM124

GiGiHM said:


> Hello,
> Just returned from Paris Sunday and wanted to post my Faure le Page purchases from the rue Cambon store. This is the Calibre 21 in grey. I purchased the Coup de Tete medal separately at Galleries Lafayette and haven’t attached it yet.
> View attachment 4694704
> View attachment 4694705


I am considering getting this bag. How has it held up for you? I’m only hesitant to order as there are no physical stores nearby if there are issues. Thanks so much!


----------



## allyj128

I have my first DB37 on its way from Paris (just cleared US customs!) and I want to know if anyone uses inserts? They're harder to find, so I was curious if you're using Neverfull or Longchamp inserts? 

This thread has been so helpful in helping me make a decision on what tote to get. I'm so excited for it to arrive in the next few days!!!!


----------



## binaryding

Hi! I'm new to the brand but looking for a lightweight crossbody for daily use, for easier access to my essentials (phone, hand sanitizer, card case, extra masks) on top of a diaper bag. Was wondering if anyone could share their experience with the Calibre 17 or the Cartouchiere 21? Do they fit a lot? Are they lightweight? Thank you!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

allyj128 said:


> I have my first DB37 on its way from Paris (just cleared US customs!) and I want to know if anyone uses inserts? They're harder to find, so I was curious if you're using Neverfull or Longchamp inserts?
> 
> This thread has been so helpful in helping me make a decision on what tote to get. I'm so excited for it to arrive in the next few days!!!!



My DB32 just arrived today & used the one from my Longchamp SLH, fits perfectly with a little space on the side


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

Cakecake said:


> Hi,
> I am thinking of getting the daily battle zip 32 but want to check whether it is heavy as i have stiff shoulder?
> I am also torn between getting the blue or the grey one?
> Thanks for answering my question.



My DB32 just arrived today. It's not heavy, I don't know about the one with zipper.


----------



## allyj128

nxdinenxtxlin said:


> My DB32 just arrived today & used the one from my Longchamp SLH, fits perfectly with a little space on the side



That's perfect! The 37 is nearly identically sized to my large Longchamps (long handle), so I think I'm good with ordering a Longchamp organizer for it. 

Thank you!


----------



## jcantu

angersauce said:


> Oh no, that looks bad. I’ve only used mine a handful of times (in 3 years) and the leather is beat looking already, so this is not surprising. It’s a bummer the quality is not there because Goyard looks like an Ikea bag to me, and LV mono doesn’t match every color palate.
> 
> I just saw that the DB 37 is $1200 now? It was 700 Euro when I bought it!! They’re wilding (unless the quality has improved?). It’s still not a a very popular brand, I almost never see another in the wild.


Sorry to completely jump in on a convo but your comment is what I was looking for. I love a big tote bag but I just can’t seem to pull the trigger on a DB.
For one, the line seems to follow EVERY “what not to do” as far as bag construction goes. Two, almost every single bag of theirs I see on resale shops has the same problems: worn out corners that look years and years old. The leather seems to be of very suspect quality.


----------



## Brennamom

BleuSaphir said:


> I would hope they would open their doors in Beverly Hills!


Me too! I’m surprised they hadn’t already, honestly.


----------



## Brennamom

I’m hoping to be in Paris this summer and want a DB to bring home to CA. Can y’all share experiences, tips, SAs, etc. and please tell me it won’t be a H-nightmare. I love the bags and that they aren’t found here yet. It’s between a DB in wine and a LV NF Empriente in black. TIA!


----------



## Brennamom

krinn said:


> Hello everyone. After a couple years of drooling but not making the move (they a small but mighty selection for guys), I bought my first FLP and it arrived this past week. The new Limited Edition Urban Knight items....was so difficult to select and I love the print so much. I chose the Daily Battle 35. This is the bag I was waiting for from FLP.
> 
> I was waiting for the bag before deciding on any of the medallions. I want one now. Wasn't able to really find much feedback on the medals here - there appears to be three slots for the medals but I'm unsure. Anyway, we are in lockdown in Milan so have just been enjoying the bag in my flat for now.


I LOVE this bag! I doubt I’ll find it this summer but it’s such a cool pattern!


----------



## shulkie

shulkie said:


> I’ve had mine for about two years and the glaze on my straps is cracking a little too. I think it’s probably normal.
> Relatedly, I just found a wire poking out of one of the bottom corner reinforcement patches, so I’m going to see if FlP is willing/able to fix that for me. I might as well ask about reglazing the straps while I’m at it. If they can, I will report back!


I finally have an update. It took until November for me to get a definite response from FLP re: the corner damage to my bag. I get that they’re a small chain and the end of the year is busy, but it was definitely a frustrating back-and-forth with long periods of silence, so prepare yourselves for that if you want your bag repaired. I will say that whoever responds to the English-language Arthur emails is really on the ball, though. When the boutique was ignoring me, I’d email Arthur and people would start hurrying up, even if to tell me that they had no new information. Amazing.
The boutique email person was finally able to confirm with a craftsperson that my bag corner can be fixed for 120€ (ouch), but it sounds like that amount may change depending on what the other three corners look like, what the craftsperson thinks when he gets it, etc.
I’m supposed to ship my bag to Europe with a copy of my original invoice and then wait to hear back. I am not supposed to declare a value to the bag and instead write “item return, NO COMMERCIAL VALUE” on the parcel. Very hush-hush, lol.
It feels a little like being the lamest super-spy on the saddest clandestine mission ever, lol, but I really like my bag, so if I can get it looking nice again, I will be very pleased.
I will let you guys know what happens next. #highfashionsuperspy


----------



## shulkie

On a totally separate note, does anyone have any recommendations for an insert for a DB41? Every insert I get is way too small. 
I had one made in felt by an Etsy-seller using sizes for FLP provided by a different Etsy-seller, but I found I didn’t like the material or the height or the assortment of pockets and zippers.
I just wonder if there are any other large size bag inserts out there in the world…?


----------



## girl_chill

shulkie said:


> On a totally separate note, does anyone have any recommendations for an insert for a DB41? Every insert I get is way too small.
> I had one made in felt by an Etsy-seller using sizes for FLP provided by a different Etsy-seller, but I found I didn’t like the material or the height or the assortment of pockets and zippers.
> I just wonder if there are any other large size bag inserts out there in the world…?


I got one from Amazon-- I think the brand is lexicon or lexsion. I got the one that was meant for a LV Neverfull GM. It has a good number of pockets and one zip pocket too. It fits the DB41 fine but I wished it was slightly taller. It just hits midway up the sides of the tote.


----------



## girl_chill

Anybody here getting anything from the hot fire collection? I really like the red trims and accents. I ordered the pouch 24 and will use it with my new DB41.


----------



## shulkie

girl_chill said:


> I got one from Amazon-- I think the brand is lexicon or lexsion. I got the one that was meant for a LV Neverfull GM. It has a good number of pockets and one zip pocket too. It fits the DB41 fine but I wished it was slightly taller. It just hits midway up the sides of the tote.


Oh, I found the one you’re talking about. That actually looks super-cute. I like that the middle divider is removable too.
Thank you for the tip!


----------



## girl_chill

shulkie said:


> Oh, I found the one you’re talking about. That actually looks super-cute. I like that the middle divider is removable too.
> Thank you for the tip!


You're welcome!


----------



## Jam2

Bought this from the boutique today - daily battle 37.


----------



## BB8

Jam2 said:


> Bought this from the boutique today - daily battle 37.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5292336


Congrats! This is grey, yes? My eyes are playing tricks on me, and the body looks navy.


----------



## Jam2

BB8 said:


> Congrats! This is grey, yes? My eyes are playing tricks on me, and the body looks navy.


This is the walnut brown with yellow trim. Colour not showing well probably due to lighting.


----------



## cammylove

Hi , I really like the Carry On 22 Bag. I am wondering what are your thoughts and if it is worth purchasing it? Thank you.


----------



## cammylove

BB8 said:


> Congrats! This is grey, yes? My eyes are playing tricks on me, and the body looks navy.





Jam2 said:


> This is the walnut brown with yellow trim. Colour not showing well probably due to lighting.


I think this is beige leather with walnut brown canvas and yellow trim. Am I right ?


----------



## cammylove

girl_chill said:


> Anybody here getting anything from the hot fire collection? I really like the red trims and accents. I ordered the pouch 24 and will use it with my new DB41.


I love the red fire collection and had checked with the store in Australia for daily battle 19 but it is not in store yet. PLease post a photo of your pouch when it arrived.


----------



## aykc

cammylove said:


> I love the red fire collection and had checked with the store in Australia for daily battle 19 but it is not in store yet. PLease post a photo of your pouch when it arrived.


I’m also waiting for my SA in the Melbourne boutique to get back to me when the red fire collection has arrived. The red packet  are nice


----------



## behindtheseams

cammylove said:


> I love the red fire collection and had checked with the store in Australia for daily battle 19 but it is not in store yet. PLease post a photo of your pouch when it arrived.



I think they bring this colorway back every year or so during the holiday season, although it sounds like they're branding it as "Hot Fire" this time. I bought a black/red canvas print card case in January 2020, and it looks to be an exact match with what's on the FLP website minus the tiger foil stamping.


----------



## Jam2

cammylove said:


> I think this is beige leather with walnut brown canvas and yellow trim. Am I right ?


Yes that‘s the one. I actually wanted dark brown leather with yellow trim but boutique says that combination not available in my country, only dark brown without yellow trim is available.


----------



## girl_chill

cammylove said:


> I love the red fire collection and had checked with the store in Australia for daily battle 19 but it is not in store yet. PLease post a photo of your pouch when it arrived.



So it arrived today— Everything looked good, until I saw the numbered tab... They gave me #013! I’m a little superstitious and I was concerned that this might bring me bad luck... Lol. For a moment I was thinking of returning it, but I already purchased a chain extender to make it a shoulder bag/pouch and frankly I did really like it. I’m loving the red accents that make it edgy and punk.   I considered purchasing another one and just return this, but when I checked on the website they already increased the price to $460US!  I got it for $380US a week ago... And likely it’s already sold out. I guess that’s my luck turning, so I’ll just keep it.


----------



## niveK

I purchased the Hot Fire Daily Battle 19. The website stated it was a numbered limited edition of 54.

I received number 68. Ive emailed to ask for an explanation.

That being said....its sharp looking, but very small.


----------



## cammylove

girl_chill said:


> So it arrived today— Everything looked good, until I saw the numbered tab... They gave me #013! I’m a little superstitious and I was concerned that this might bring me bad luck... Lol. For a moment I was thinking of returning it, but I already purchased a chain extender to make it a shoulder bag/pouch and frankly I did really like it. I’m loving the red accents that make it edgy and punk.   I considered purchasing another one and just return this, but when I checked on the website they already increased the price to $460US!  I got it for $380US a week ago... And likely it’s already sold out. I guess that’s my luck turning, so I’ll just keep it.
> 
> View attachment 5297503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297514


Wow ! It looks really stunning ! I do aware that some cultures consider #13 as unlucky. But hey, Taylor Swift, turns out to be so successful!
I am still waiting for my SA to get back to me. I think with the COVID, it will hardly reach here. Btw, the chain looks really good! Can you share where you get the chain from and what size is it. Thank you.

yikes ! The price keep increasing. It is so hard to keep up.


----------



## cammylove

niveK said:


> I purchased the Hot Fire Daily Battle 19. The website stated it was a numbered limited edition of 54.
> 
> I received number 68. Ive emailed to ask for an explanation.
> 
> That being said....its sharp looking, but very small.


Can you share some photos, please? The SA from Melbourne boutique said that it can hold all the essential. TBH, everyone has different “essential”. It is so difficult to tell from the picture how small it is and what can be fit in.


----------



## cammylove

Jam2 said:


> Yes that‘s the one. I actually wanted dark brown leather with yellow trim but boutique says that combination not available in my country, only dark brown without yellow trim is available.


You are not the only one. The boutique in Melbourne also doesn’t have dark brown. I miss the choice of buying items online in the FLP website


----------



## girl_chill

cammylove said:


> Wow ! It looks really stunning ! I do aware that some cultures consider #13 as unlucky. But hey, Taylor Swift, turns out to be so successful!
> I am still waiting for my SA to get back to me. I think with the COVID, it will hardly reach here. Btw, the chain looks really good! Can you share where you get the chain from and what size is it. Thank you.
> 
> yikes ! The price keep increasing. It is so hard to keep up.



Thank you! I got the chain from mautto.com. They have plenty of strap options.  I chose the light gold rolo 3/8"/9mm chain with the 16C hooks. It is 20 inches long.  It costs $35 USD.


----------



## Jam2

I bought a zipper pouch for my DB37 and the pouch is big and almost as tall as my DB but somehow it works well.


----------



## Jam2

cammylove said:


> You are not the only one. The boutique in Melbourne also doesn’t have dark brown. I miss the choice of buying items online in the FLP website



i wanted to order it online but FLP Paris does not shipped to my country, probably because we have the boutique here.


----------



## niveK

cammylove said:


> Can you share some photos, please? The SA from Melbourne boutique said that it can hold all the essential. TBH, everyone has different “essential”. It is so difficult to tell from the picture how small it is and what can be fit in.



Im away this weekend and dont have it with me.

Its 5 inches long at the base and 7 inches at the top. Its also 3.5 inches wide.

Its divided into three compartments. The center compartment is a zippered compartment. The other two are open.

I can put my keys, lip balm , hand sanitizer in one side. I put a card case and some cash in the zippered part. And I put a full size glass case in the other side.

I can set my phone (iPhone 11 pro max) on top of the glass case≥ Its sticks out a small amount but stays.

It carries about the same amount as my Vuitton Keepall XS.

I would say its a "minimalist" carry at best. It doesnt hold a lot, but it looks GREAT.


----------



## niveK

I found out why I have 68 of a limited edition of 54.

Faure Le Page tells me that this is because the removed all of the numbers with a four, as its considered bad luck for the Chinese trade.

So out of the 54 bags..there is no 4, 14, 24,34, 40, 41,42, 43 , 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49 or 54.

My bag is 68. If we remove those 15 numbers from 68, I have bag 53.


----------



## cammylove

Jam2 said:


> i wanted to order it online but FLP Paris does not shipped to my country, probably because we have the boutique here.


Yes! Precisely! It is because we have boutique here and they simply refer us to the local FLP.


----------



## moynatfans

I am considering a Veloce bag (briefcase) of Faure le Page. Has anyone owned this bag? Is this a heavy bag? Is it a good bag? Does the bag hold the shape? I notice that this is the updated version of the earlier Veloce bag. I appreciate your input on this bag. It looks really nice in the picture, but the size is on the large size. Thank you. 
Veloce 49 – Fauré Le Page (faurelepage.com)


----------



## BleuSaphir

I still have no clue why I am not pulling the triggger to buy a Daily Battle 41…


----------



## cammylove

I am based in Sydney. I recently walk past King Street in CBD and I saw FLP banner on the shop! Omg. Im really excited if this is going to open in Sydney.


----------



## misseLaNeous

Hi,

For the older DB with no pockets inside ... were they cheaper? Did the inside pocket now add to the price tag? (ignore general price increases but when FLP first started making the inside pocket in 2017)


----------



## quadmama

misseLaNeous said:


> Hi,
> 
> For the older DB with no pockets inside ... were they cheaper? Did the inside pocket now add to the price tag? (ignore general price increases but when FLP first started making the inside pocket in 2017)
> 
> View attachment 5307879
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307881



I bought my DB 32 from the Paris boutique back in 2016 and it already had the added inside pocket. My friend bought her DB 37 a year prior without the inside pocket. I think the price difference was less than $ 50-70. But this was before Faure le page had any other boutique locations other than in Paris.


----------



## fashmash

niveK said:


> I found out why I have 68 of a limited edition of 54.
> 
> Faure Le Page tells me that this is because the removed all of the numbers with a four, as its considered bad luck for the Chinese trade.
> 
> So out of the 54 bags..there is no 4, 14, 24,34, 40, 41,42, 43 , 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49 or 54.
> 
> My bag is 68. If we remove those 15 numbers from 68, I have bag 53.


Thanks for sharing! I was wondering too as I saw a 59 in store. Mine is 37


----------



## aykc

This cigar case is perfect for my collapsible glasses


----------



## cot

can anyone show what fits in your Boho 23? how does ipad Air fit In it?


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Hi guys. Anyone bought FLP wallet? Hows the durability so far? I am planning to get a wallet but i am not sure if FLP is worth it compared to Gucci n etc.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

Texas chick said:


> Here is the 8 card slot caliber wallet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3760572



hi. Hows the wallet so far? Does the name on the button faded after a long time? I am thinking of getting this or the Pocket wallet calibre.


----------



## Fizahaz1z

princesscathryn said:


> View attachment 4100966
> View attachment 4100967
> View attachment 4100968
> View attachment 4100969
> View attachment 4100970
> 
> 
> I received the package today! It was so fast! Love it [emoji173]️



Looking great. Hows the wallet so far? Is it worth it? Thinking of getting the pocket wallet calibre or this.


----------



## kcp1377

My first FLP arrived. Daily Battle 37 Vert Empire with yellow. I’ve been thinking about this bag for a long while now, and finally pulled the trigger before the prices rise again. I have a Neverful MM and while I enjoy the size, at 5’10”, the straps just felt a little short. I can’t put it on my shoulder one handed and have a toddler, so that got frustrating. I actually ended up using the Neverful as a travel/diaper bag overflow instead of a main bag and TBH it’s an expensive “extra” bag. We travel a decent amount and the tote style and size are perfect, but having to have 2 bags is annoying. The DB was exactly what I was hoping for.

With the straps on the default size, I can put it on my shoulder with one hand and there’s still quite a few holes to let the straps go longer. Size seems perfect as it’s a bit longer than the NF MM but same height. I was tempted to go with the 41 so I could put my laptop in, but then realized I rarely travel with my laptop, mostly bringing my 12.9” iPad Pro with keyboard, which fits into the 37 with lots of room to spare.

You can see how the NF MM insert fits in the DB… I didn’t switch anything out, just popped it out of the NF and into the DB. There’s enough room on one side for a slim water bottle if you push the insert over a bit. I have a Samorga insert coming for the FLP but it isn’t here yet. I like my inserts to cover the bottom of the bag so things don’t slide under it. Sharing in case anyone else was curious (like I was) how the NF MM inserts fit.

The outside is beautiful and feels really nice (as it should). I’m thrilled I got the yellow accents. It gives a little pop of color to the green that I love. Very happy to have a bag that feels so nice, has a lot of space and is a little less known than the typical luxury totes.


----------



## charlottawill

kcp1377 said:


> My first FLP arrived. Daily Battle 37 Vert Empire with yellow. I’ve been thinking about this bag for a long while now, and finally pulled the trigger before the prices rise again. I have a Neverful MM and while I enjoy the size, at 5’10”, the straps just felt a little short. I can’t put it on my shoulder one handed and have a toddler, so that got frustrating. I actually ended up using the Neverful as a travel/diaper bag overflow instead of a main bag and TBH it’s an expensive “extra” bag. We travel a decent amount and the tote style and size are perfect, but having to have 2 bags is annoying. The DB was exactly what I was hoping for.
> 
> With the straps on the default size, I can put it on my shoulder with one hand and there’s still quite a few holes to let the straps go longer. Size seems perfect as it’s a bit longer than the NF MM but same height. I was tempted to go with the 41 so I could put my laptop in, but then realized I rarely travel with my laptop, mostly bringing my 12.9” iPad Pro with keyboard, which fits into the 37 with lots of room to spare.
> 
> You can see how the NF MM insert fits in the DB… I didn’t switch anything out, just popped it out of the NF and into the DB. There’s enough room on one side for a slim water bottle if you push the insert over a bit. I have a Samorga insert coming for the FLP but it isn’t here yet. I like my inserts to cover the bottom of the bag so things don’t slide under it. Sharing in case anyone else was curious (like I was) how the NF MM inserts fit.
> 
> The outside is beautiful and feels really nice (as it should). I’m thrilled I got the yellow accents. It gives a little pop of color to the green that I love. Very happy to have a bag that feels so nice, has a lot of space and is a little less known than the typical luxury totes.
> 
> View attachment 5343110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343116


My daughter is expecting her first child and is in the market for a tote to use as a "Mom bag". Everyone has Neverfulls. I love my DB that I bought in Paris in 2018 at the recommendation of a friend - I had never seen or heard of the brand. I strongly urged her to take a look at my DB before she buys anything. She's 5'9", so I think a 37 would work well for her too. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## kcp1377

It would be a great mom bag! My youngest is 3, but still in diapers and this has been wonderful. I’m a big fan of open totes as I put my wallet and important things in my toiletry 19 and zip that up inside my totes. My Samorga should be here soon, which should be a nice upgrade to the one that’s in there now!


----------



## darlingxn1ki

does anyone have the brown scale with dark brown leather daily battle and able to share pictures???


----------



## Jackal.JPG

Found this forum while waiting for the airport so tossed out everything I brought with me and took a photo. Have been collecting Empire Green everything and happy to join the conversation


----------



## BleuSaphir

I just realized they had a price increase. LOL


----------



## greenteawasabi

GiGiHM said:


> I find the 32 fits quite a lot. I use mine as an everyday tote, not work bag, so haven’t carried a laptop in it. I love this size. Definitely recommend a purse organizer. Here is a quick photo of mine.


 hi... your bag organiser looks so well made and fits so perfectly. may i know what brand it is, and where i can get it online. thanks.


----------



## Gimmethebag

New summer bag, who dis?


----------



## BB8

Looking at the he Faure Le Page website, and noticed the Daily Battle Zip 27 is the same price as the Daily Battle Zip 32. Wonder why? Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Chewy.

Hi! I'm planning to buy my first FLP bag this June or July. Anyone has a Carry On 22? is it easy to wear/handle? and How much stuff can you put inside the bag?


----------



## checkcheck

I don't own any FLP, but was browsing the website and the Boho really stood out to me! Any owners on the thread who could share thoughts, pics, etc.?

Thank you!!


----------



## Dillonk

Fizahaz1z said:


> Hi guys. Anyone bought FLP wallet? Hows the durability so far? I am planning to get a wallet but i am not sure if FLP is worth it compared to Gucci n etc.


Hello, I bought a business card holder in blue from them in 2020. I was more impressed with the canvas than the leather. The leather is pretty rough wearing, but I think it’ll be more of a top grain than full grain. I’d liken it to more of a YSL than an Hermes. That’s just me though, and I think it’s fine for more people, but I felt like I was going to receive a much more supple and higher quality leather if that makes sense!


----------



## Brennamom

Brennamom said:


> I LOVE this bag! I doubt I’ll find it this summer but it’s such a cool pattern!


I FOUND IT! Took 6 months but it’s mine! I def need an insert, preferably one with a solid bottom. I know it might be an infamnia but has anyone added feet to your bottoms? Next stop is a knight fringe key fob in Paris next month…


----------



## Brennamom

Has anyone put feet on their DB?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I have 3 questions!

1. Should I wait to buy in Paris?
2. Anyone have a review or share their experience with the Express 21 or 12CC Wallet Knight?
3. What should be my first SLG?


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

MrsSlocomb said:


> More pictures
> View attachment 5003198
> 
> View attachment 5003199
> 
> View attachment 5003200
> 
> View attachment 5003201


 Love! How has it worn over time?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

monet_notthepainter said:


> Love! How has it worn over time?


Awesome! Pictures below are taken just now


----------



## jcantu

Just a heads up everyone, I got an email today that they are doing free world wide shipping for Bastille Day!


----------



## nicole.persinger

Does anyone know where I can sell FLP? I have a navy daily battle 32 and matching long zip wallet I’d like to sell (I just don’t use totes anymore and want to get something smaller but love the brand)


----------



## Jules2020

BleuSaphir said:


> nicole.persinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can sell FLP? I have a navy daily battle 32 and matching long zip wallet I’d like to sell (I just don’t use totes anymore and want to get something smaller but love the brand)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole.persinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can sell FLP? I have a navy daily battle 32 and matching long zip wallet I’d like to sell (I just don’t use totes anymore and want to get something smaller but love the brand)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just realized they had a price increase. LOL
> Does anyone know where I can sell FLP? I have a navy daily battle 32 and matching long zip wallet I’d like to sell (I just don’t use totes anymore and want to get something smaller but love the brand)
> 
> 
> nicole.persinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicole.persinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where I can sell FLP? I have a navy daily battle 32 and matching long zip wallet I’d like to sell (I just don’t use totes anymore and want to get something smaller but love the brand)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have purchased bags on Poshmark. While I find it safe as lond as you deal through them, they have a 20 percent fee for selling. Can you post a pic of what you are selling. I am looking for a Navy DB zip or a Navy DB with the yellow trim.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jules2020

jcantu said:


> Just a heads up everyone, I got an email today that they are doing free world wide shipping for Bastille Day!





TraceySH said:


> Here are some pics of the new boho ...


I have been eyeing the Boho 23 or 27. I have yet to find a review on these bags. Anyone buy one? What fits in either of these bags?


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Does anyone remember what the name of this bag is? I think it's from several years ago...


----------



## ColetteBlue

MrsSlocomb said:


> Does anyone remember what the name of this bag is? I think it's from several years ago...
> 
> View attachment 5588909


I've seen a couple of listings calling it a shoulder bag wallet. Here's one (n/a): https://www.grailed.com/listings/30815894-faure-le-page-faure-le-page-crossbody-shoulder-bag-wallet


----------



## Kdiane

Hello! 

Just wanted to ask if anyone else has a blue 41 canvas that looks like this. In particular the r and a ink blobs, as opposed to clear printing (pictured black daily battle from last year for comparison)


----------



## Dinhky

kcp1377 said:


> It would be a great mom bag! My youngest is 3, but still in diapers and this has been wonderful. I’m a big fan of open totes as I put my wallet and important things in my toiletry 19 and zip that up inside my totes. My Samorga should be here soon, which should be a nice upgrade to the one that’s in there now!


Would love to see your review of the Samorga on the DB when you get it.


----------



## musingsu

Butterflyweed said:


> beautiful!


i dont know if you still have this boho, but i was looking at getting this same color and wondered if you had any thoughts after 2 years about the bag.  would you recommend it?


----------



## adlgel

Hi - I was considering buying the DB32 with a ruban and 2 medals.  I live in the US and as far as I can tell, there is no place where I can look at one of these bags in person so I want to make sure I can return it if I decide it's not the right size or I just don't like it.  The website says that anything customized is not returnable.  Does purchasing it with the ruban and medals count as customizing it?  Initially I thought the ruban was permanently attached so assumed that yes it would be considered customized, but thanks to this thread I can see that the ruban is just slipped into one of the 3 loops on the end of the strap.  So now I think it should not result in the bag being considered as customized.  I've sent an email to the address noted on their website but thought I'd check here.  Thanks.


----------



## angersauce

adlgel said:


> Hi - I was considering buying the DB32 with a ruban and 2 medals.  I live in the US and as far as I can tell, there is no place where I can look at one of these bags in person so I want to make sure I can return it if I decide it's not the right size or I just don't like it.  The website says that anything customized is not returnable.  Does purchasing it with the ruban and medals count as customizing it?  Initially I thought the ruban was permanently attached so assumed that yes it would be considered customized, but thanks to this thread I can see that the ruban is just slipped into one of the 3 loops on the end of the strap.  So now I think it should not result in the bag being considered as customized.  I've sent an email to the address noted on their website but thought I'd check here.  Thanks.



The medals are just an attachment so if anything I think you can not return the customized attachment but the bag itself would be fine to return. Definitely wait on confirmation from the store though. For reference I bought the bag through shipping and ended up buying accessories later from the Rue Cambon store, so it is all separate items, technically. 

They can also send you pics of the bag on a person so you can view the size, or at least they did back in the day.

The only place you can look at them in person in the US is if you see someone with one in the wild. I see them occasionally on others, more often than I see the one in my closet that I never use lol.


----------



## Dinhky

adlgel said:


> Hi - I was considering buying the DB32 with a ruban and 2 medals.  I live in the US and as far as I can tell, there is no place where I can look at one of these bags in person so I want to make sure I can return it if I decide it's not the right size or I just don't like it.  The website says that anything customized is not returnable.  Does purchasing it with the ruban and medals count as customizing it?  Initially I thought the ruban was permanently attached so assumed that yes it would be considered customized, but thanks to this thread I can see that the ruban is just slipped into one of the 3 loops on the end of the strap.  So now I think it should not result in the bag being considered as customized.  I've sent an email to the address noted on their website but thought I'd check here.  Thanks.


Imho I don’t think the medals count as customization. The way I see customization is if I was to have something painted on the bag like initials, stripes, or animation. I’m sure you will get a response via email. Arthur is very responsive and he does really reply to all emails. 

I’m thinking of ordering something this weekend from the website since they are offering free shipping worldwide. I’m in the US too. I asked about plans for boutiques in the US and they said it’s not in their plan right now.


----------



## adlgel

So I was surprised by this response to my email to them.  This to me says that ordering a DB 32 with ruban and metals would NOT be returnable.

_You can return any item within 30 days of your purchase if you are not fully satisfied with your item. Please kindly note that personalized items (as adding medals on your bag) cannot be returned._


----------



## Dinhky

adlgel said:


> So I was surprised by this response to my email to them.  This to me says that ordering a DB 32 with ruban and metals would NOT be returnable.
> 
> _You can return any item within 30 days of your purchase if you are not fully satisfied with your item. Please kindly note that personalized items (as adding medals on your bag) cannot be returned._


Omg! Thanks for posting that. I don’t understand their reasoning how adding a charm to your purchase forfeits the return policy. It’s just a charm! It’s not like they can’t resell the charm. Hmm… I must carefully think through my order then. Sigh. I really wanted to order everything in one shot.


----------



## adlgel

Dinhky said:


> Omg! Thanks for posting that. I don’t understand their reasoning how adding a charm to your purchase forfeits the return policy. It’s just a charm! It’s not like they can’t resell the charm. Hmm… I must carefully think through my order then. Sigh. I really wanted to order everything in one shot.


I was thinking the same, maybe just order the bag and if I like it go back and order the ruban and medals.  But the ruban and medals are not sold separately on the website.  Maybe you can order them directly from the boutique?  This has become quite the conundrum for me knowing that it isn't returnable if you order with the accessories.


----------



## Dinhky

adlgel said:


> I was thinking the same, maybe just order the bag and if I like it go back and order the ruban and medals.  But the ruban and medals are not sold separately on the website.  Maybe you can order them directly from the boutique?  This has become quite the conundrum for me knowing that it isn't returnable if you order with the accessories.


Oh! I didn’t know you can’t order the medals separately without the bag. Hmm…when you add it to a bag, they certainly allow you to buy more than one but less than 3 I think. Gosh, that does add something to think about. The thing is they charge $60usd for shipping and I wanted to save on shipping with their current promo. If I get the bag now but can’t get the medals later, that would suck.

Btw- which medal or initial are you planning to get? I was thinking of the Coup de Foudre with the matching ribon navy with the Daily Battle 37 navy. I am planning to get the pochette too but can’t decide between pochette zip 29 or 33.


----------



## adlgel

I still haven't decided between the 32 and 37 but think I've landed on the walnut brown with brown leather with matching ribbon, my initial and the coup de sort medals.


----------



## adlgel

Dinhky said:


> Oh! I didn’t know you can’t order the medals separately without the bag. Hmm…when you add it to a bag, they certainly allow you to buy more than one but less than 3 I think. Gosh, that does add something to think about. The thing is they charge $60usd for shipping and I wanted to save on shipping with their current promo. If I get the bag now but can’t get the medals later, that would suck.
> 
> Btw- which medal or initial are you planning to get? I was thinking of the Coup de Foudre with the matching ribon navy with the Daily Battle 37 navy. I am planning to get the pochette too but can’t decide between pochette zip 29 or 33.


It seems like if you add a bag with the ruban and medals to your cart, you can then remove just the bag from your cart and still have the ruban and medals in your cart which would be a way to purchase them independently from the bag in the future.  I haven't checked all the way out so unless they have some way of catching this later in the checkout process it seems like it would work.  But obv if we purchase those later we may need to pay full shipping unless they run another promo.


----------



## Dinhky

adlgel said:


> It seems like if you add a bag with the ruban and medals to your cart, you can then remove just the bag from your cart and still have the ruban and medals in your cart which would be a way to purchase them independently from the bag in the future.  I haven't checked all the way out so unless they have some way of catching this later in the checkout process it seems like it would work.  But obv if we purchase those later we may need to pay full shipping unless they run another promo.


Or you could place two separate orders, one bag and one medal/ruban and get the free shipping.  I’m thinking of doing that if it means my order is protected with the return policy.


----------



## adlgel

Dinhky said:


> Or you could place two separate orders, one bag and one medal/ruban and get the free shipping.  I’m thinking of doing that if it means my order is protected with the return policy.


Great idea.  I hemmed and hawed about spending this much on a bag I won’t be using that frequently because I know I just don’t use totes that often because I’m not going into an office hardly at all anymore.  Particularly because I feel like I’d need the matching the pochette to help store things inside.

So I ended up buying a Mulberry Bayswater open top tote in the color that matches the small Darley bag I already have.  This way I can throw that in the tote to help organize things and use as a smaller bag while using the bag for traveling or work.  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## adlgel

Dinhky said:


> Or you could place two separate orders, one bag and one medal/ruban and get the free shipping.  I’m thinking of doing that if it means my order is protected with the return policy.


Great idea.  I hemmed and hawed about spending this much on a bag I won’t be using that frequently because I know I just don’t use totes that often because I’m not going into an office hardly at all anymore.  Particularly because I feel like I’d need the matching the pochette to help store things inside.

So I ended up buying a Mulberry Bayswater open top tote in the color that matches the small Darley bag I already have.  This way I can throw that in the tote to help organize things and use as a smaller bag while using the tote for traveling or work.  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Dinhky

adlgel said:


> Great idea.  I hemmed and hawed about spending this much on a bag I won’t be using that frequently because I know I just don’t use totes that often because I’m not going into an office hardly at all anymore.  Particularly because I feel like I’d need the matching the pochette to help store things inside.
> 
> So I ended up buying a Mulberry Bayswater open top tote in the color that matches the small Darley bag I already have.  This way I can throw that in the tote to help organize things and use as a smaller bag while using the tote for traveling or work.  Good luck with your purchase!


Glad you settled with what works for you. I’m totally with you on not using the tote as often. But it will be my catch all bag. With two young kids, I find myself hauling around more and more and I want to carry something alot nicer than a Target cloth tote LOL. Just placed my order. Hope I love it when it comes. And thanks for sharing the info on the details on return policy. I placed two separate orders since it’s free shipping.


----------



## adlgel

Dinhky said:


> Glad you settled with what works for you. I’m totally with you on not using the tote as often. But it will be my catch all bag. With two young kids, I find myself hauling around more and more and I want to carry something alot nicer than a Target cloth tote LOL. Just placed my order. Hope I love it when it comes. And thanks for sharing the info on the details on return policy. I placed two separate orders since it’s free shipping.


I'm sure you are going to love it.


----------



## luxfux

Hi to you all. I am a new owner of a DB 37. I would use it as a work horse to put in all my stuff. I am happy with it. In Germany I have never seen that brand. Last week I was in Paris…and so it goes!


----------



## amrx87

What is everyone using for bag organizers for your db 41s? I’ve had mine for 7 years, and I need an organizer!


----------



## Brennamom

amrx87 said:


> What is everyone using for bag organizers for your db 41s? I’ve had mine for 7 years, and I need an organizer!


I just got this one for my DB 37… https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H9N7GGN?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I got the vertical tote!  I avoided buying a tote because I don't like the NV, or the goyard.....I like more of a north/south bag.  Also got a wallet, I'm not sure about the wallet, though, it's much bigger than I expected.  But I LOVVVVVVVVE the tote! The canvas feels so much better quality than LV or goyard


----------



## PrincessLove

Brennamom said:


> I just got this one for my DB 37… https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H9N7GGN?psc=1&ref=ppx_yo2ov_dt_b_product_details


Hi there. I found the perfect organizer on Etsy a few years ago. It was cotton, soft to the touch but with a study bottom. I’ve found that the felt organizers are very thick and collect lint/fuzz. 

https://www.etsy.com/shop/obuyme 

Bad news is that this shop appears to be closed or cannot ship to the U.S. But Etsy has other similar products. Good luck!


----------



## luxfux

Hi, I think about the DB 41, but not sure about the size, whether it is too big. Perhaps anyone can show mod. pics of yours? This would be really great!


----------



## emilyv

Hi all! I’ve really had my heart set on a DB 32 zip, but I want it to fit my 15” macbook pro. I saw one person in this thread say that their 13” laptop barely fits, and another say their 15” fits perfectly. Anyone else able to speak to their experience? Thank you!!


----------



## luxfux

Hi. The Problem is, that you cant purchase any of the zip32 at the moment. There are none to buy on the website, neither in the flagship store in Paris. I want one too


----------



## baiyishang

I am trying or order the DB 37 grey color, but both Paris store and website are OOS, an I was told Faure Le Page is going to discontinue both DB 32 and 37, but will come out the new 35 size.


----------



## luxfux

They told me per email, that the DB 32 zip will be produced still. I hope so. But what about 37? This is the most bought size?


----------



## LizC55

Hi all,

I have my eye on the Steel Grey and black leather Daily Battle 37.  I can't decide on the yellow trim or not.  I am not a fan of yellow, however, someone did point out that it does separate the look from the Goyard.  What are your thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## luxfux

Ive got the grey 37 with yellow. I normally dont like yellow, but I bought it preloved. So I like the combination with grey, especially in fall and winter. If I will buy a new one, I would order one without the yellow trim. It would be more classic for me. If you like a little bit more pop sportive design, than take the yellow one.


----------



## LizC55

luxfux said:


> Ive got the grey 37 with yellow. I normally dont like yellow, but I bought it preloved. So I like the combination with grey, especially in fall and winter. If I will buy a new one, I would order one without the yellow trim. It would be more classic for me. If you like a little bit more pop sportive design, than take the yellow one.


Thank you for your response.  I did notice that the classic is not in stock right now, just the yellow trim.  So, the classic may be more popular.  Sportive is a good word to describe the yellow.  My daughter thinks the classic will go with more.  I didn't think of that.


----------



## LizC55

luxfux said:


> Ive got the grey 37 with yellow. I normally dont like yellow, but I bought it preloved. So I like the combination with grey, especially in fall and winter. If I will buy a new one, I would order one without the yellow trim. It would be more classic for me. If you like a little bit more pop sportive design, than take the yellow one.


Hello again,  Can you tell me if the yellow is subtle or is it on the bright side?  It looks bright on the website, however, I saw another picture where it didn't seem as bright.

Thanks!


----------



## luxfux

It is more like a mustard yellow. It is not neon, not so bright, I think. Hope that helps


----------



## emilyv

Update: decided to take a leap of faith and order this preloved online - DB 32 zip in walnut!! I AM IN LOVE. It’s in PERFECT condition and indeed fits my 15” macbook pro. This brand/bag is fully worth the hype.


----------



## luxfux

I ve got the last one from the website: 32 zip in grey. A really master tote! Love it


----------



## bek05

Hi can anyone who has ordered from the US recently confirm whether or not you had to pay any fees beyond your website order (eg a customs bill)? Thanks!


----------



## CoconutDonut

bek05 said:


> Hi can anyone who has ordered from the US recently confirm whether or not you had to pay any fees beyond your website order (eg a customs bill)? Thanks!


I didn’t have to pay for customs to receive the bag. The only taxes and duties I had to pay were accounted for in the online checkout process. Nothing else.


----------



## bek05

Thanks!


----------



## nxdinenxtxlin

luxfux said:


> They told me per email, that the DB 32 zip will be produced still. I hope so. But what about 37? This is the most bought size?


thank God for the 32. Planning to get DB in Walnut next time. The 37 is too big for me


----------



## Dinhky

Does anyone know what kind the gift with purchase is or what they’be given in the past? There’s a promo right now.


----------



## topochico

Dinhky said:


> Does anyone know what kind the gift with purchase is or what they’be given in the past? There’s a promo right now.


I ordered a DB 37 and it should arrive tomorrow. I'll report back on the gift with purchase.


----------



## Dinhky

topochico said:


> I ordered a DB 37 and it should arrive tomorrow. I'll report back on the gift with purchase.


Did you get your package today? What’s the gift?


----------



## topochico

Dinhky said:


> Did you get your package today? What’s the gift?


Edit:
I just got the package and the free gift is a tassel! I didn't get a color that matched my order which is kind of a bummer, but it is very nice! I got a blue tote and the tassel is gray and yellow. 

I didn't get it! And the DHL page is erroring out so I'm not sure what's going on. I will report back as soon as I figure it out!


----------



## topochico

Writing a new post now that I've unpacked the bag. It is undeniably great quality and I love the feel and weight of the canvas and the reinforced corners. I am surprised at how muted the color is versus how it looked in all of the images I saw online. I thought it would be a lot more blue vs navy. That alone might mean it's going back since I was looking for something just a bit more lively. I've put it in my home office so I can look at it today and see if it grows on me.


----------



## Dinhky

topochico said:


> Writing a new post now that I've unpacked the bag. It is undeniably great quality and I love the feel and weight of the canvas and the reinforced corners. I am surprised at how muted the color is versus how it looked in all of the images I saw online. I thought it would be a lot more blue vs navy. That alone might mean it's going back since I was looking for something just a bit more lively. I've put it in my home office so I can look at it today and see if it grows on me.


Yeah. All the FLP colors are more subdued/muted but I prefer that for my neutral color wardrobe. You might like the Goyard colors which are bright and vibrant.

Btw- Did they send a gift? I’m wondering if it’s worth ordering something now or wait they offer free shipping again.


----------



## topochico

Dinhky said:


> Yeah. All the FLP colors are more subdued/muted but I prefer that for my neutral color wardrobe. You might like the Goyard colors which are bright and vibrant.
> 
> Btw- Did they send a gift? I’m wondering if it’s worth ordering something now or wait they offer free shipping again.


They did send a gift--a tassel! Sorry, I edited my post above to add in the gift info and it was hard to catch. The tassel was a nice thought, but it didn't match the bag I ordered which was kind of a bummer.


----------



## Dinhky

topochico said:


> They did send a gift--a tassel! Sorry, I edited my post above to add in the gift info and it was hard to catch. The tassel was a nice thought, but it didn't match the bag I ordered which was kind of a bummer.


Thanks for responding! I think I will wait for the next promo…not much of a tassel fan. Good luck on finding a bag to your liking.


----------



## Gimmethebag

I’m getting the LE coral pink Saga City 18 for the holidays. It’s not a winter color but I will be spending a couple of months in FL and then it will be spring/summer after that. 

I’m not sure if I am a fan of the wrapped handles so I am going to keep my eye out for pink/yellow Twillies.


----------



## LilPiggy

This is the email I got. Did everyone receive the same tassel? I've been wanting to buy one for a long time and this is pretty much a buy one get one free deal. 

*Last hours*
to receive a complimentary tassel with
any order placed on Fauré Le Page's official website!


----------



## Brennamom

Hi! Did anyone else see the IG story about a potential new Urban Knight release on 10/31? Of course I can't find it or any info now and wondering if I dreamed it, LOL!


----------



## Dinhky

Saw the email with the Camouflage Ice Blue. Really like the design and size 35 is perfect but I just got the navy Daily Battle 37 couple months ago. They look too similar in color. Had I known, I’d get this limited one instead. Wish they came out with a different color.


----------



## Brennamom

Dinhky said:


> Saw the email with the Camouflage Ice Blue. Really like the design and size 35 is perfect but I just got the navy Daily Battle 37 couple months ago. They look too similar in color. Had I known, I’d get this limited one instead. Wish they came out with a different color.


Agreed. Got the email too. I have the grey and like it better.


----------



## Brennamom

topochico said:


> Edit:
> I just got the package and the free gift is a tassel! I didn't get a color that matched my order which is kind of a bummer, but it is very nice! I got a blue tote and the tassel is gray and yellow.
> 
> I didn't get it! And the DHL page is erroring out so I'm not sure what's going on. I will report back as soon as I figure it out!


How is the tassel? Is the clip metal or plastic? My knight tassel is metal but this one feels like plastic.


----------



## topochico

Brennamom said:


> How is the tassel? Is the clip metal or plastic? My knight tassel is metal but this one feels like plastic.


I ended up returning the tote and Faure le Page made sure to tell me I had to return the tassel too lol. So I don’t remember anything about the clip on it. As an aside I decided to get the Moynat oh tote and it is perfect for what I was looking for.


----------



## claire_m_lvrr

Hi everyone, do you know if Fauré Le Page is doing anything for Black Friday? I've been wanting a Daily Battle tote for quite some time, hoping they would do some type of promotion haha


----------



## Henry P

Hi, I have the same question! I have sent email to their customer service and I am waiting for their answer. I’ll keep you posted!


----------



## claire_m_lvrr

Henry P said:


> Hi, I have the same question! I have sent email to their customer service and I am waiting for their answer. I’ll keep you posted!


Hi Henry! Did you get a response?


----------



## Jll0338

There is a free gift with any purchase over a certain amount shown on their website until 11/28


----------



## Jll0338

Does anyone know if this particular style of wallet is still available in store?  I dont see it on the website. 
Its a long zip around wallet with lots of card slots inside.


----------



## Hotgrot

Has anyone else had quality issues with FLP bags? I bought a Daily Battle zip on 11th October this year and noticed the stitching was coming apart when taking stuff out earlier this week (could have been like it for longer). I've emailed the store, but am actually really upset about this as made a trip to Paris just to buy this bag!


----------



## Sassy_dietitian712

I have sold FLP to The Real Real on two occasions.


----------



## Hotgrot

Update on my damaged bag. The boutique sent an email saying 'good news! We can offer you an exchange on the bag. Send the bag back carefully wrapped and we will send a replacement'. No mention of them paying for return postage, apologising or explaining how this damage happened after less than two months of very light use. I replied asking for a refund and have had no response four days on... Really disappointed and especially as I was planning on on buying the matching pochette


----------

